# JollyDoc's Shackled City



## JollyDoc

Hello everyone.  You may know me from G-funk's story hour, City of the Spider Queen and Bastion of Broken Souls.  I DM a Forgotten Realms campaign, with some modifications, namely until recently, the kingdom of Cormyr was under the dominion of the Drow.  Events that transpired in G-funk's story hour have altered that situation, and indeed the very face of Faerun.  However, there are still some parts of the world were the epic battles fought by the mightiest of the mighty are just stories from far away lands.  One such area is the Vilhon Reach, a region of loosely allied city-states, populated by a variety of independent minded folk, mainly interested in looking out for number one.  It is here, in the frontier city of Cauldron, that this adventure takes place.
Those of you familiar with G-funk and his cronies, will recognize much of the same play-style and brilliant character interaction/role-playing that you have come to expect.  
Our players are as follows:
Pez, a fallen archon, sentenced to penance among the great unwashed of the Prime; Salazar and Tilly, a pair of rogues out to make a name for themselves in the world; Oso, a ranger striving to bring the message of natural harmony to those to caught up in their own lives to care; and Rusty, a dwarven priest looking for clues as to the whereabouts of a tribe of lost clansmen.

Welcome to the Shackled City...I hope you enjoy your visit...


----------



## gfunk

*Table of Contents for JollyDoc's Shackled City*

*Life's Bazaar*

 Welcome to Cauldron: He Who Laughs Last . . . 
 Things That Go Bump in the Night 
 The Rat Defense 
 Do Gnomes Have Ruins? 
 Things with Wings 
 Jzadirune Part 2 
 Choke Hold 
 The King of the Gnomes 
 Mummies at Night, Centipedes at Dusk 
 Brain Dead 
 Despite All My Rage, I am Still Just a Rat in a Cage 
 And One Shall Fall . . . 
 Last Man (or is it Halfling) Standing 
 New Blood
 Jail Break
 Dwarf for Sale
 The Forge of Fury
 Oso's Last Stand
 Return of the King
*Flood Season*

 Flood Season 
 Jurassic Park 
 Planet of the Apes 
 Unwanted Attention 
 The Mysterious Informant 
 Descent Into the Depths of the Earth, Redux 
 Triel and the Sons of Kyuss 
 Death Be Not Proud 
 Interlude 
 Tangled Webs 
*Zenith Trajectory*

 Zenith Trajectory 
 Dungeons and Dragons 
 A Peaceful Interlude 
 Divided We Fall 
 Anger of Angels 
 The Old Order Changeth 
 Retribution 
 Zenith 
*The Demonskar Legacy*

 The Cauldron Tea Party 
 The Plot Thickens 
 Against the Giants 
 The Sisterhood 
 The End of Days, Part 1 
 The End of Days, Part 2 
*Test of the Smoking Eye*

 To the Abyss With You All! 
 New Beginnings 
 You Can't See the Demon Until Him Come Calling 
 Welcome to the Cathedral of Feathers 
 Prelude to a Kiss 
 The Test of Judgement 
 Random Encounter Road 
 The Road to Perdition 
 Giants and Tigers and Liches, Oh My! 
 The Passion of the Caine 
 A Happy Ending 
*The Black Egg*

 The Lucky Monkey . . . Not So Lucky 
 The Black Egg 
 That's No Moon . . . 
 
*Character Sheets*

 Pez, Level 6 
 Pez, Level 7 
 Pez, Level 8 
 Gardrid Craghammer, Level 9 
 Ajax, Level 7 
 Ajaz, Level 9 
 Caine, Level 7 
 Caine, Level 8 
 Caine, Level 9 
 Caine, Level 10 
 Caine, Level 11 
 Caine, Level 12 
 Grimm Grakka, Level 11


----------



## Angcuru

Pez? PEZ? _PEZ?_

Pez, Tilly, Oso, Rusty, and Salazar.

Wow.  Who was the creative one?


----------



## JollyDoc

WELCOME TO CAULDRON:  HE WHO LAUGHS LAST...

Pez bowed his head before the tribunal.  The shadowy chambers of the court echoed around him.  He could feel the eyes of his brethren upon him as acutely as he felt their shame.  How had he been brought so low?  Had he not merely done his duty...carried out his orders as commanded?  And yet he knew, as did any who served the Even-handed One, Justice was as swift as it was merciless.  
"Principality Pez!", a voice boomed from above him, startling him out of his reverie.  He raised his gaze to the three Seraphim who sat in judgement of him.  "Do you understand the charges leveled against you?" Arch-angel Israfel asked.  " I do my Lord." Pez replied, striving not to avert his eyes from the achingly beautiful light surrounding the representatives of the First Choir.  "And how do you plead?"  "Guilty." How could he plead otherwise?  He had failed.  Somehow, he had failed, and now he awaited his sentence.  "It is the Judgement of this court that you be exhiled!"  'Exhile,'...the word hung in the air.  Involuntarily, Pez' mouth dropped open, and then darkness surrounded him, and the Light of the Platinum Heaven was lost to him...

____________________________________________________

Salazar and Tilly stepped through the gateway that pierced the high, obsidian wall, and beheld their first view of their new home.  The city lay below them in ever-narrowing concentric circles, until finally it reached the shores of the lake which lie in the center of the dormant volcanoe's cone.  Cauldron...with any luck, a place of good fortune and golden opportunity.  Afterall, it certainly couldn't be any worse than Impiltur.  "Not much to look at, is it Sal?", Tilly asked, the halfling craning his neck and shading his eyes to peer up at his taller companion.  "Well, it's no Waterdeep," Salazar answered, "but it looks rife with possibilites to me."  He rubbed his hands together greedily, and set off down the main thoroughfare, eyes gleaming, "C'mon Tilly, as they saying goes, there's a sucker born every minute, and I'll bet this place has more than its fair share."

____________________________________________________

"Pez!  Jenya requests your presence in the rectory!"  The acolyte beckoned towards the chapel, and then returned inside.  Pez sighed, and sheathed his greatsword, his practice obviously at an end for the day.  How could he abide this for much longer?  Alreayd he had been in this foul-smelling, dirty city for a month, and it seemed like an eternity.  It's not that he disliked the clergy of this small church, but they were just so...mortal.  Their short-sighted, small-minded interpretations of the great Truths of Tyr were nothing short of madening.  Yet he could not reveal these things to them, for he was bound by the terms of his service never to reveal his true nature.  To them, he was simply Pez, Dispenser of Justice, an elven warrior devoted to greater Glory of the One-eyed God!  Up to now, this service amounted to instructing the acolytes in basic self-defense...and occasionally mucking out the stables.  
He strode heavily across the courtyard and entered the sanctuary.  Jenya, the acting high-priestess, stood in the nave, speaking quietly to one of the lower ranking priests named Ruphus.  "Ah, Pez.  I'm sorry to disturb your practice, but I have an assignment for you."  What now?, the archon thought to himself.  Is there some sort of charity bazaar that I'm to bake a cake for?  "You are well aware of the recent...disappearances?", Jenya continued, referring to the string of kidnappings that had been occurring in the city over the past few weeks.  These abductions had spanned all walks of society, from dock workers to minor nobles, and in all cases there seemed to be no evidence of break-in, although many valuables were taken from the homes of those taken.  So far the Lord Mayor and the City Watch had come up empty, and the general populace was becoming more disgruntled by the day.  Pez nodded, curious as to where this was going.  Perhaps his day time wouldn't be completely wasted afterall.  "Last night," Jenya said, "several children were taken from the Lantern Street Orphanage.  This is the first time that children have been targeted.  The kidnappings are escalating, and I have given my word to the city fathers that the Church will do everything in its power to see these perpetrators brought to justice.  In the meantime, I would like you to accompany Ruphus to the orphanage to offer comfort to the children there."  Pez blinked, but thru sheer will, held his tongue.  Now he could add nanny to his list of duties...

____________________________________________________

"This sucks!", Tilly complained, for probably the twentieth time in the last hour.  Salazar rolled his eyes as his partner once again began to hold forth on their lack of having found ANY form of employment since arriving in town a week ago.  Not only that, but when the pair had thought to fall back on their less 'honest' means of procurring money, they had quickly learned that the more organized 'entrepeneurs' in town didn't take kindly to independent upstarts muscling in on their territory.  They were now down to their last few silvers, and would be damn lucky to find a warm place to sleep for the night and a meal.  "Look," Sal started to say, as he stopped on a street corner and glared at the halfling, planning to tell him that if he thought he could do better on his own, then have at it, when suddenly a sharp cry, followed by a grunt of pain came from an alley nearby...

____________________________________________________

Oso scuffed his boots against the dust on the dry cobblestones.  What a desolate place.  Not a single tree in sight, and the natural beauty of the lake was marred by the fact that the barbarians who lived here used it as a giant toilet, emptying all the filthy runoff from their city into it.  The ranger had come here on a scouting mission of sorts, leaving his home in the Chondalwood to see something of the more populated areas of the Reach in hopes of gaining some insight into what drove these people to expand their so-called civilization without regard to the damage being done to the environment.  With this trip he hoped to be able to bring some useful information to the local representatives of the Emerald Enclave, and perhaps secure a place for himself within that august order.  Alas, all he had to show for his efforts so far was a knot on his head from where he had been assaulted and mugged on his first day here.  These people weren't worth the effort.  Their only salvation would be if the volcano they had violated with their sprawl suddenly awakened and swallowed them whole.  No great loss there.  What was that?  With a start he noticed that he had stopped walking for some reason.  Perhaps some slight noise had caught his attention?  He stood at the mouth of an alley, and as he turned to look down it, he saw three men, their faces painted in harlequin masks, surrounding a tall elf with a bared blade, and a human wearing a holy symbol.  No need to concern himself, Oso thought at first, but then he shrugged and unlimbered his bow.  He could at least save the elf.  He might get lucky, and actually have found someone who gave a damn...


----------



## Angcuru

"Me likee so far." Says Angcuru.


----------



## JollyDoc

*THUGS THAT GO BUMP IN THE NIGHT*

Now this is more like it, Pez thought to himself as he unlimbered his greatsword.  Dealing out justice to these ner-do wells was just what he needed to relieve his boredom.  As he and Ruphus had been returning from their mercy mission to the orphanage, they had taken a shortcut through this alley.  Suddenly, three figures had stepped from the shadows, their faces painted in masks half black and half white.  The saps they pounded against their palms made their intentions all too clear.

“Ye’d best be stayin’ away from that orphanage if ye know what’s good fer ye,” one of them said as they began to fan out.
“Stand aside evildoers, lest the Sword of Justice smite you where you stand!” Pez cried, moving to protect Ruphus.  The cleric rolled his eyes, and whispered, “Perhaps we should not provoke these fellows, Pez.  The do have us outnumbered after all.”
“Bah!” was the only reply from the warrior as he lunged at the assailants.  His first swing went wide, and the thug quickly back peddled, dropping his sap and drawing a shortsword from under his cloak.  His partners did likewise, “So you wanna make this fer keeps, do ya?  Suit yerself!”
Pez felt a sharp pain in his right thigh as one of his opponents slashed him from behind.  The one in front dodged and feinted, just beyond his reach, all the while drawing him away from Ruphus.  He could hear the priest begin an incantation, but it was cut short by a grunt of pain.  He whirled, putting his back to a wall.  Two of the thugs now had him cornered, and separated from Ruphus completely.  The third one slapped the cleric repeatedly with the flat of his blade, keeping him off balance and preventing him from either casting a spell or bringing his mace to bear.

Suddenly, an arrow whizzed out of the darkness, barely missing the head of one of the would-be assassins.  
At the same time, shouts came from the far end of the alley, nearer to Ruphus.  Pez’ sharp eyes picked two new forms out of the darkness, and one of them appeared to be a child.  Nevertheless, they both expertly wielded sharp blades, and within moments they had Ruphus’ attacker flanked, then quickly on the ground, bleeding from several wounds.

Pez used his opponents’ momentary distraction, and buried his sword in the belly of one.  The man fell in a heap, while his partner gaped open-mouthed.  Seeing the odds were no longer in his favor, he turned and fled towards the mouth of the alley.  As he fled down the street, Oso loosed another arrow after him, this time scoring a hit, though not a fatal one.  The thug continued to run, and was soon lost in the darkness.

Pez hurried to Ruphus’ side, finding the priest battered, but intact.  “Our thanks to you,” Ruphus said to the newcomers, “we owe you our lives.”
“Yep, I’d say you do,” Tilly nodded, “What’s the going rate on a priest’s life these days?”  Sal slapped the halflings on the back of the head, “You’ll have to excuse my cohort.  Hunger has made him delirious.  Allow me to introduce myself.  I am Salzar, and this is Tilly.” 
“Tillian Wanderfar, that is,” Tilly said with a bow and a flourish.
“Again, we are grateful,” Ruphus replied, “We would be honored if you would return with us to our temple.  Food and shelter would be provided for you, and I’m sure the high priestess would like to offer her gratitude as well.  This includes you stranger.”
The elven archer had remained silent during the exchange, but nodded slightly, “You can keep your gratitude, but a hot meal would be welcome.”


Jenya greeted her three guests warmly, “I have spoken with Ruphus and Pez and learned of their harrowing ordeal, as well as your remarkable heroism.  We are in your debt.  It is rare to see such selflessness these days.  Our city could use more people like you.  Tell me, are any of you currently employed?”
“Well, that depends on what you mean by ‘employed.’” Tilly began.  “Ahem.  What my friend here means,” Sal interrupted, “is that we are temporarily between assignments, and are more than happy to entertain new offers.”
Oso merely sipped his drink, listening intently to the interaction.
“I’m pleased to hear that,” Jenya continued.  “As it so happens, our church is looking to hire…persons with your talents.  I’m sure you have heard of the abductions taking place recently.  Two nights ago, the kidnappers struck an orphanage under our care.  Four children were taken, two boys and two girls.  No of the other residents or staff heard or saw anything.  The orphanage has barred windows and excellent locks protecting its doors.  The children are locked into their rooms at night to prevent any mischief.  So you see, the circumstances surrounding this crime are exceptional, to say the least.”
“Do you have any idea who would want to steal children, or why?” Salazar asked.
“As a matter of fact, I might.  Our high priest, Sarcem, is away on Church business.  In his absence, I am acting high priestess.  As such, I have access to the Star of Justice, a badge of office, so to speak.  With it, I have been able to perform a divination.  I asked the Star ‘Where are the children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage?’  The response I received was cryptic:  The locks are key to finding them
                              Look beyond the curtain,
                              below the cauldron
                              But beware the doors with teeth
                              Descend into the malachite hold
                              Where precious life is bought with gold
                              Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long

“Well, that certainly is…not helpful,” said Tilly, “What in the Hells is half a dwarf?  I’ve heard of halflings, half-elves, half-orcs, even half-ogres, but never half-dwarves.  Who want to mate with a dwarf?  Yech!”
“I’m afraid I am at as much of a loss as you,” Jenya replied, “but I wish to employ you as investigators.  I will send Pez along with you as the church’s envoy.  You will be paid well for your efforts, if you succeed.  Are we agreed?”
Before Tilly could blow the deal, Salazar hastily spoke, “We would be more than happy to help you out, my lady.  Rest assured you have hired the best that gold can buy.”
Oso stared into his cup, mulling over the proposal.  On the one hand, why should he care about the fate of these humans?  If they all slaughtered each other, so much the better.  However, he couldn’t help feeling that something more was at stake here.  Perhaps investigating further would be worthwhile to him in the long run.  “I’m in,” he said simply.  “When do we start?”


It was late by the time the new companions knocked on the door of the orphanage.  The door opened a crack, and the wizened face of an elderly halflings woman peered out.  “Who’s out there, and what are you doing here at this hour?”
“Our pardon, Grandmother,” Tilly piped up, “but we are poor travelers, looking for shel…oof!”
“Silence, fool!” Pez growled, lifting the halflings up by the scruff of his neck, and depositing him unceremoniously on the ground.  “It is Pez, Gretchen.  I have returned at the behest of high priestess Jenya with these investigators.  We would question the staff further, and search the premises for evidence and clues.”
Gretchen sighed, and unlatched the door, “You can come in and look all you want, but you won’t find anything new.  I’ve already told the guard everything I know, and then had to tell it all again to those fellows the Lord Mayor’s office sent over.”
“The Lord Mayor’s office?” Pez asked.  “When were they here?”
“Just this afternoon.  Couple of elvish fellows…Ferio and Fellian I think their names were.”
“I see,” Pez said, “Well, we won’t be long.  Please, show us to the children’s rooms.”

“Uncle Pez!  Uncle Pez!” the children shrieked, racing to surround the tall elf, “Tell us another story!  Tell us all about the Blood War again!”
“Ahem,” Gretchen frowned disapprovingly, “not now children.  It’s time you were all in bed. ‘Uncle’ Pez can come back and entertain you some other time.”
“Tilly,” Sal whispered to his friend, “I’m going to check out the doors and windows here in the boys’ room.  How bout you go do the same in the girls’.  And mind your manners!”
Tilly grinned and dashed down the hallway.
In short order, the entire house had been searched top to bottom, and nothing unusual presented itself.  “These locks haven’t been tampered with in any way,” Sal told Pez, “and they are some of the finest I’ve ever seen….and believe me, I’ve seen a few.  Tell me, dear lady,” he said, turning to Gretchen, “who provided you with these locks?”
“Keygan Ghelve, a locksmith hereabouts, and he charged a pretty penny for them too, I can tell you.”
“Perhaps a visit to this locksmith is in order,” Sal told his companions, “He may be able to tell us how locks of this quality could be so easily bypassed with no sign of forced entry.”


The next morning, Keygan Ghelve looked up from his workbench at the strange group who had just entered his shop.  Two elves (one a big’un), a halflings and a shifty-eyed human.  Granted, the gnome had seen his fair share of strange customers, but this lot looked like trouble.  Immediately, his palms began to sweat.  “Can I help you gents?” he asked, glancing furtively towards the curtained doorway behind him…


----------



## Lazybones

Ah, as I am writing a SH based on this series (also set in the Realms) at the moment as well, it will be interesting to see another perspective on the material.  I placed my Cauldron in the mountains between Calimshan and the Lake of Steam.  

Look forward to your tale,
Lazy


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Re: THUGS THAT GO BUMP IN THE NIGHT*



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *“Uncle Pez!  Uncle Pez!” the children shrieked, racing to surround the tall elf, “Tell us another story!  Tell us all about the Blood War again!”*




<g> Nothing like a nice story about the Blood War at bed time...


----------



## Sialia

more, please.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Ah, as I am writing a SH based on this series (also set in the Realms) at the moment as well, it will be interesting to see another perspective on the material.  I placed my Cauldron in the mountains between Calimshan and the Lake of Steam.
> 
> Look forward to your tale,
> Lazy *





I'm glad to see someone else has placed this scenario in the Realms.  I've put Cauldron in the mountains bordering the north shore of the Vilhon Reach.  Seemed like a frontier kind of place.


----------



## JollyDoc

*Re: Re: THUGS THAT GO BUMP IN THE NIGHT*



			
				Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> <g> Nothing like a nice story about the Blood War at bed time... *




Well, you know those celestials...always a barrel of laughs and quick with a joke.


----------



## JollyDoc

Sialia said:
			
		

> *more, please. *




Thanks for your enthusiasm!  I hope to post another update tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Angcuru

> *“Uncle Pez! Uncle Pez!” the children shrieked, racing to surround the tall elf, “Tell us another story! Tell us all about the Blood War again!”*



Tsk.  Tsk.  Why in the world is Pez telling little children about an eternal feud between the Tanar'ri and the Baatezeu?   BAD Pez.


----------



## JollyDoc

THE RAT DEFENSE

“Master locksmith,” Salazar began, stepping forward, “we are special agents of the Church of Tyr, investigating the recent kidnappings at the Lantern Street Orphanage, and…”
“And we think you had something to do with it!” Pez shouted, slamming his mailed fist down on the desk, startling the gnome so badly that he nearly fell off the stilts he wore in order to deal with customers eye to eye.
“Actually,” Salazar interrupted, moving quickly to steady the shaken locksmith, “we would just like to ask you a few questions.”
“Oh, I get it,” Tilly said in a none-to-subtle whisper to Pez, “You’re playing good guard/bad guard!  You make a great bad guard, by the way!”
Sal continued, “We noticed that you had manufactured the locks at the orphanage.”
“So?” Keygan snapped, “What of it?  I’ve made most of the locks in this town.  Does that mean I’m responsible for every break in that occurs?”
“Not at all,” Sal replied, “It’s just that we found it very unusual that the locks did not seem to be tampered with…almost as if the kidnappers had a key.  Do you keep duplicate molds of the keys and locks that you sell?”
“Of course not!” Keygan shouted, “What kind of businessman do you think I am?  If the locks weren’t tampered with, that means they did their job, and the kidnappers found another way in.  Did you ever think of that?”
“I grow weary of this,” Pez growled, “Listen gnome, there are innocent lives at stake here.  Women, and children.  If you have any information that can be of help here, I strongly suggest you come out with it.  Have there been any strange characters here lately?  Anyone asking for information about your locks?  I warn you, it will go very hard for you if we find out you are holding anything back.”  By this time the warrior had backed the poor gnome into a corner, his face only inches from the little man’s bulbous nose.
“I…I…I…” stammered Keygan.  It was then that Salazar noticed the shopkeeper’s gaze kept darting to the curtained doorway.  The furtive looks seemed somehow…purposeful.
As Pez continued to browbeat his quarry, Sal motioned for silence, and began creeping silently towards the partition.  He quietly drew his blade from its scabbard.  Tilly, quickly catching on to his partner’s plan, followed suit.
Salazar drew the curtain aside, and then moved into the darkened workroom beyond.  To his right was a small alcove leading to a display window, while to his left, a stairway climbed to the second floor.  Nothing seemed immediately unusual, but he continued to move cautiously, heading for the stairs.
Tilly’s only warning of danger was a slight swish of air and a soft thump behind him.  He whirled around just as a black-cloaked figure thrust a rapier at him.  “Sally!  Help!” the halfling shouted.  He parried the initial thrust, but the second one caught him just in the armpit.  As he reeled backwards, Sal rushed in.  Their opponent was faster.  He rolled to the side, and maneuvered towards the stairs.  Sal pivoted to follow, but was pushed roughly to the side as Pez charged by, shouting, “Die assassin!”  His greatsword hammered down, easily knocking aside the rapier held to block, and crushing the skull of the man in black. 

Pez reached down to rip the cloak aside, and then recoiled reflexively from the figure beneath. 
The creature was no man.  Indeed, it was like nothing he had ever seen.  Its leathery gray skin was hairless and naked.  Lamp-like eyes stared at nothing.  “What in the name of Celestia?”
Just then, he remembered the gnome, and rushed back to the front of the shop, certain the little liar had used the distraction to escape.  He needn’t have worried, for Oso had drawn a bead on Keygan with his bow, and he wasn’t going anywhere.
“Now,” Salazar said, entering the room, supporting the wounded Tilly, “you are going to tell us just what the Hell is going on here, and you’re going to do it quick, or else I’m going to turn my back for a few moments while my overzealous friend here loosens your tongue his way…by pulling it out of your lying mouth!”
“Now, now,” Keygan said hastily, “no need for threats.  I was trying to warn you.  Please, I’m just as much a victim here as you are.  They first came to me about three months ago.  They came up thru the old entrance to Jzadirune,”
“Jzadirune?” Sal asked.
“The old gnome enclave…under the city.  It’s been abandoned now for going on seventy-five years, but my pap used to take me there when I was a lad.  Well, these fellers must have found it, cause that’s where they came from.  They took Starbrow…said they’d kill him if I didn’t help them.  They made me tell’em everything I knew about the city, and when they found out my trade, they had me make’em keys to fit all the locks I’d ever sold…skeleton keys.”
“Who are they?  What do they want?” Sal pressed.
“I’m not rightly sure.  There’s two kinds of’em..tall ones, like that one back there, and short ones.  Those are even stranger…got hooves instead of feet, and keep their faces all wrapped up like soes all you see is their eyes.  They come up thru the doorway every now and again, and go out into the city at night.  When they come back, they’ve always got unconscious folks with’em, and they take’em back down into the dark.  That’s all I know, I swear!”
“Who is this ‘Starbrow’ you speak of?” Pez asked.
“He’s my…friend.  Well, more than that…kind of like my partner.”
“Is he a gnome as well?” Sal asked.
“Um…not exactly.  He’s kind of…a rat.”
“What!?” Pez roared, drawing his sword again and advancing on Keygan, “Do not toy with us!”
“No!  Honestly, he is!  But he’s special.  He’s my…familiar, and I know he’s still alive.  I can sense it.  He’s in a dark place, and he’s so scared.  Please!  Can you help him?”
“I do not believe what I am hearing!” Pez shook his head, “You mean to tell me that you have possibly sacrificed the lives of dozens of good folk for a filthy rat!?  And now you want us to get this vermin back for you??  Oh ho!  This is rich.  I can’t wait to get you in front of a court, you little wretch, and listen to you defend your villainy with that story!  I’m going to tell you exactly what we’re going to do.  You are going to show us this entrance into Jzadirune, and then you are going to leave here and go directly to the temple of Tyr and turn yourself in.  If you deviated from this even a little, I swear that when I find your rat, I’ll bite his head off myself!  Then, I’ll hunt you down like the dog you are and make sure Tyr’s Justice is served!”
“Whoa!  Hold on there big fella!” Tilly smiled weakly around his pain, “I’m all for upholding the law and all…well, within reason…but don’t you think you’re being a bit hard on the oldtimer?  After all, how would you feel if someone stole that stuffed bear I’ve seen you sleep with?  Just kidding!  Point that pig-sticker somewhere else!”
Salazar stepped forward, “In any event, master locksmith, you are going to show us this doorway, and also tell us what to expect down there.  Then I suggest you do what Pez said.  You’ll be safe at the temple.  Safer than you will be here if your former associates find out that you’ve ratted them out…no pun intended.”
“Yes, I see your point,” Keygan said, “As far as I know, Jzadirune is abandoned.  However, the gnomes who lived there were involved in magical research, and they guarded it closely.  They made doors like giant gears, and these they laid many intricate traps on…”
“Doors with teeth…” Sal said thoughtfully.
“Yes, I guess you could say that,” Keygan continued, “Also, about the time the enclave was abandoned, many of the gnomes contracted a strange disease.  Some said it made them simply vanish into thin air without a trace.  I’d be careful if I was you.  Anyway, the entrance is right thru this closet, just under the stairs…”


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nice update ! Kind of makes you wonder, though, why Pez was kicked out of heaven...


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Nice update ! Kind of makes you wonder, though, why Pez was kicked out of heaven...  *




Not to worry.  All will be revealed in due course...


----------



## JollyDoc

DO GNOMES HAVE RUINS?

“After you,” Tilly gestured to Pez, wiping his mouth from the healing elixir graciously provided by Jenya prior to their departure this morning.
Pez hefted his sword, and began descending the dark, musty stairwell behind the secret door hidden in Keygan’s closet.  Salazar followed behind, a glowing sunrod held in his hand, and Tilly trotted along next, looking around with child-like curiosity, and whistling softly to himself.  Oso brought up the rear, bow in hand with arrow knocked.  
As they continued downward, they began to hear strange sounds from the bottom of the stairs.  It sounded suspiciously like…birds chirping?  And was that a giggle?

“I thought all the gnomes were gone,” Tilly said, “You think they might have come back?  Or maybe it’s…ghosts!”  The halfling clutched at Sal’s cloak, peering nervously ahead.

The staircase ended at an open chamber.  Mounted to the walls were a number of copper masks depicting smiling gnomes.  The odd noises seemed to pour from the very walls themselves.  At one end of the room were two unusual doors.  They were round, and each bore a strange glyph in its center.  One of them was partially open, rolled halfway into a recessed track.  It’s visible edges resembled gear like teeth.  Soft light spilled from the room beyond…

Pez moved quietly (or as quietly as a heavily armored, six foot tall elf can) towards the doorway.  Just as he neared the portal, the mask on the wall beside it began to speak:
	Welcome to Jzadriune…behold the wonder!
	But beware, ye who seek to plunder
	Traps abound and guardians peer
 	Beyond every portal, behind every gear

“Well, so much for the element of surprise,” Pez hissed.  He pushed the gear door open all the way, and stepped through.  The small chamber contained a dozen or so old cots and empty, open chests.  Dust and cobwebs covered everything.  The light came from a dimming sunrod lying in the middle of the floor.  Strangely, two small tunnels led out of the room, but they seemed to be freshly burrowed.  Piles of rubble still lay on the floor by their entrances.  

As Pez quickly took this in, he failed to notice the most important detail…two shadowy figures that stood to either side of doorway.  
Quick as a flash they were on him, thin rapiers flashing out and piercing between the plates of his armor.  Pez tried to move and prevent himself from being flanked, but the attackers were fast and relentless.  They didn’t allow him to bring his great blade to bear, and they continued to score solid hits.  

The warrior fell to one knee, and he was beginning to realize this might be his final battle, when suddenly Sal and Tilly tumbled into the room, their blades whirling like dervishes.  Behind them, Oso’s bow sang, and one of the assailants took an arrow through the shoulder.  The creature clutched its wounded arm, and turned quickly to flee down one of the small tunnels.  Its companion was not so lucky.  Tilly and Sal quickly overpowered him, leaving him unconscious, but not dead.

Pez lurched to his feet, “We have to get the other one, before he warns the whole place.”
“You’re in no condition to fight,” Sal said.  “We’ll tend your wounds first, then we’ll give chase.”
Reluctantly, Pez agreed.  As he made use of one of the healing elixirs, he took notice of the unconscious figure on the ground, and saw that it was the same sort of creature they had fought in Keygan’s shop.  

Moving quickly, the company headed down the narrow tunnel single file with Pez once again leading the way.  They soon found themselves in another small room, this one apparently unoccupied save for a cot, and a small chest, atop which rested a lit, but shuttered lantern.  
Learning from his previous mistake, Pez eased into the room along one wall.  Tilly and Sal darted in, each taking a wall as well.  Their caution paid off.  Another of the gray skin humanoids detached itself from the shadows and lobbed a small object into the center of the room.  It exploded with a thunderous roar, staggering the two rogues.  He then scurried towards the tunnel, attempting to escape.  However, Oso was waiting.  The ranger had drawn his sword, and with one smooth thrust, he plunged it thru the assassin’s mid-section.  He dropped like a stone, but again, the wound was not fatal.
“Well, that’s two prisoners for interrogation,” Pez said, hefting the creature over his shoulder.  They deposited him next to his fallen comrade, and then started down the second tunnel.  

After several twists and turns, it reached a dead end, but there appeared to be a hatch in the ceiling.  Forgoing stealth, Pez leaped for the cover, bursting through into a tiny room no more than ten feet across.  Yet another of the strange humanoids waited on the other side, but this time Pez was the one with the element of surprise.  The sneak didn’t have a moment to react before the elf dealt it several blows, ending the fight.  Seeing that this room had no obvious exits, Pez climbed back down with a third prisoner in tow.  
“We need to regroup,” he announced, “I say we take these three back to the temple and question them.  We are running around blind down here, and it’s only a matter of time before one of these ambushes, or some other trap kills us.  With the proper persuasion, I’m sure they will tell us what we need to know…”


----------



## Lela

I find myself not the least bit surprised that Pez fell from heaven.  While his, um, direct take on things isn't unusual for an archon, his view of those actions required of him is.

The simplicity of comforting children is amazingly benificial to the cause of Good (especially from Tyr's perspective).  Giving secure companionship to these children who, very often, know none is essential to the Just God's doctrine.  To serve Justice is not enough.  Better that it never needs to be carried out.

Pez has much to learn in the mortal world.  Patience may very well be the least of it.

But, at least he has obedience down (though that may have actually been his downfall).


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

That smiley behind the post should have hinted at the slight sarcasm.  It will be fun to have the character backgrounds unraveled in full, though, which will hopefully occur during the SH.

Nice update, JollyDoc. But as for the question "Do gnomes have ruins?", I think that the cities and homes of gnomes more often than not end up becoming ruins every other week or whenever an experiment goes really, really wrong (which of course IS every other week  ).


----------



## Angcuru

Lela said:
			
		

> *But, at least he has obedience down (though that may have actually been his downfall). *



Tyr - "Here, eat this tree!"

Pez - "Righto!"


----------



## gfunk

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Tyr - "Here, eat this tree!"
> 
> Pez - "Righto!" *




As the player of Pez, Dispenser of Justice , I have to agree with JollyDoc's characterization of my PC, it is spot on.

In the beginning of this new campaign, Pez would often kneel before Jenya when making reports.  This lead to some embarassing situations (mostly for Jenya) when Pez would bow before her when making reports about mundane guard duty or visits to orphanages.

What can I say, old celestial habits are hard to break!

I can't wait until JollyDoc recounts what happens when Pez returns to the Temple of Tyr with a brand new shiny pair of wings.  Remember that Pez is under orders not to reveal his true identity, but he can't exactly lie either . . .


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I can't wait until JollyDoc recounts what happens when Pez returns to the Temple of Tyr with a brand new shiny pair of wings.  Remember that Pez is under orders not to reveal his true identity, but he can't exactly lie either . . .  *




Jenya: "What in the Heavens?  Pez, is there something you want to mention?"

Pez (on knees): "What?"

Jenya: "Where did the wings come from?"

Pez: "Um, ah, oh!  That's none of your darn business and I'll thank you to stay out of my personal afairs.  Sorry."

Jenya: "You're a weird guy Pez.  A weird guy."


----------



## JollyDoc

THINGS WITH WINGS

The ox cart pulled up to the small courtyard entrance to the temple of the Even-handed.  Two acolytes hurried out to meet it, glancing furtively up and down the street before pulling back the tarp.  Three unconscious figures lie on the bare boards, their dull, gray skin pierced by several deep wounds, blood dried and congealing around them.  
“Quickly, get them inside,” Pez instructed.  The two young priests jumped to obey.  They knew better than to anger the tall elf.  He had a quick temper that he had demonstrated on more than one occasion.  It was no wonder the common folk sometimes referred to the Tyrites sarcastically as Tyrants.
Oso helped Sal carry the second prisoner, while Pez hefted the third.  Tilly patted the oxen affectionately on their rumps.  He thought it had been one of his more brilliant ideas to have the church send the cart over to Keygan’s shop so that they could transport their captives without drawing undue attention to themselves.  

Once inside, the creatures were taken to a little used vespers chamber.  There the acolytes began tending their wounds, but also made sure to bind their wrists and ankles to the posts of the beds on which they were laid.  Compassion only went so far after all, especially where the Lord of Justice was concerned.
Ruphus bustled into the room, and after assessing the condition of Pez and his companions, he clucked his tongue and offered what aid he could.  His softly murmured prayers immediately eased the worst of the aches and pains, and closed most of the deeper injuries.  “You’ll still need rest,” he pronounced, “but that should hold you for now.”
At that moment, Jenya appeared at the doorway, looking troubled and grave.  “I’ve spoken with Keygan,” she said, “His story is very disturbing.”
“I should say so,” Pez nodded firmly, “So when is his trial?  Will he be executed immediately, or put to the question first?”
“Pez, your overzealous nature is going to be your undoing,” Jenya scolded, “Justice does not equate with vigilanteism.  This city still has its own laws, and those dictate that guilt must be proven in court, and the accused is innocent until such time.”
“Yes, well, I can see how that whole ‘evil men stole my rat’ story should impress a jury,” the elf scoffed, “How I long for the days when a lone priest in the wilderness could serve as judge, jury and executioner when it was called for.”
“What about these three?” Jenya pointedly changed the subject, “Have you questioned them?”
“I’m afraid not,” said Pez, “We were too busy engaging them in more ‘aggressive’ negotiations.  Besides, I don’t think we speak the same language.  According to the rat-lover…er Keygan, they speak a strange dialect.”
“There are ways around that,” Jenya sighed, “but it will have to wait until tomorrow.  Their wounds must be taken care of, and I must meditate on the proper ritual to aid in communicating with them.  In the mean time, I have come upon some interesting information.  Those thugs that attacked you and Ruphus…it seems they were in the employ of the Last Laugh guild.  The masks they wore are distinctive.”
“The Last Laugh?” Tilly piped up, “Those are some tough customers.  Sal and I had a bit of a…difference of opinion with a couple of them simply because we were trying to conduct a little honest trade on a street corner they considered their turf.  They didn’t seem like the kidnapping types though.  Break-your-legs-tie-rocks-to-your-feet-and-throw-you-in-the-lake kind of guys, to be sure, but not kidnappers.”
“I would tend to agree with you,” Jenya nodded, “and I don’t know what their interest or involvement is with this.  Perhaps our gray friends can provide us with some insight in the morning.”
“What about Keygan?” Pez asked, “Where is he now?”
“He is in safe keeping,” Jenya replied, “We will keep him here in our custody until we get to the bottom of this, and then we will turn him over to the authorities.”
“Fine,” Pez said shortly, “but I think a close watch should be kept on that shop of his.  Now that his associates know we’re on to them, they may escalate their activity.”
“Any excellent idea!” said Jenya with a mischievous look in her eye “Why don’t you and your colleagues head back over there this evening?”  

“Doesn’t that silly gnome keep any decent food around here?” Tilly muttered to himself as he rummaged through the pantry in Keygan’s kitchen.  The boredom had set in relatively early in the evening.  This whole ‘standing guard’ thing just wasn’t his cup of tea.  So, indulging his natural curiosity, he decided to explore.  Wouldn’t you know it though, all of the really interesting places in the shop were padlocked with some remarkably sturdy locks.  Leave it to a locksmith.  Fortunately, the pantry wasn’t quite so well guarded, and Tilly could see why.  There was nothing in there worth stealing…just some hard bread, and jerky.  “Oh well,” he thought to himself, “beggars can’t be choosers.”  He made himself a few sandwiches, then decided the others might want something, and so carried the entire contents back downstairs on a large tray.

“Anything?” he asked as he entered the workroom where they had set up a makeshift camp.  
“Not a peep,” Sal answered absently as he continued to toss coppers into a hat across the room.  Oso paced restlessly, occasionally stooping to examine this patch of dust or that one on the floor.  Tilly still didn’t know what to make of him.  He wasn’t exactly easy to get to know.  Still, he would hate to be on the receiving end of that bow.  The elf seemed to be a crack shot with it.  Pez seemed distracted.  He kept shrugging his shoulders and scratching at his back when he thought no one was looking.  
“This is going to be a long night,” Tilly said to nobody in particular as he settled down to eat his booty.

Pez had taken first watch, and had quickly entered Reverie afterwards.  As his mind told him that about four hours had passed, he roused himself.  Immediately he knew something was different, but it took a moment to figure out just what it was.  His first reaction was joy, but that was quickly followed by  anxiety and bewilderment.  His wings had returned, and not just vestigially either.  They unfolded to their full span with a mere twitch of his shoulder blades.  What did this mean?  Where his powers returning?  Was he once again in Favor?  He decided to try a little magic.  Concentrating, he pictured the temple sanctuary in his mind, willing himself to appear there.  When he opened his eyes, however, he was still in the workroom.  He sighed.  That was probably too much to ask for.  After all, his trumpet hadn’t suddenly reappeared.  Still…he did feel a slight tingle in his fingers, and a buzz in the back of his head.  Maybe something was there.  He would have to experiment a bit more later.  If his divine essence was indeed returning, then perhaps his actions of late had put on the path to redemption.  He could only hope…
“Hey now!!  What’s this?”  Tilly’s squeaky voice startled him out of his thoughts, “Wings!!  You’ve got wings!  Where’d you get those?  Huh?  Where?  Can I have some?  How come you can have wings and we can’t?”
So here was the conundrum.  On the one hand, Pez knew he was forbidden to reveal his true nature, while on the other hand, evidence of his true natured had just sprouted from his back for the entire world to see!
“Now you listen, and listen closely, halfling,” he said in a low, menacing voice, “and this goes for you two as well.”  By now, Sal and Oso were awake and staring wide-eyed at him.  “My wings are none of your concern, and I don’t want to hear any of you mouthing off about them.  Do I make myself clear?”
“Why?”  Tilly asked, undeterred.
“Yes, why indeed?” said Oso, “It is clear that you are an Avariel, though why you didn’t reveal this from the beginning is beyond me.  Why are you ashamed of your heritage?”
‘Of course!’ Pez thought to himself, why hadn’t that occurred to him sooner?  A winged elf!  That was the perfect cover story!
“Well,” he said, recovering quickly, “Avariel’s aren’t widely known in these parts, as you are aware, and one might be treated with distrust and fear,” stretching the truth, but far from bending it.  At least his companions were content with the story.  Now to see if Jenya would be as gullible…

“My, my…aren’t we taking our divine purpose a bit literally?” Jenya said smiling as she circled Pez, reaching out to stroke the feathery appendages.
“No such thing, high priestess,” he quickly replied, “They are merely part of my…heritage.”
“Yes,” Oso agreed, “He is an Avariel…a winged race of elves.  I’ve never met one before now, but my people tell many tales of them.”
“An Avariel, you say…” Jenya rubbed her chin, “I too have heard of them, but it was my impression they achieved full use of their wings at adolescence.  Is there something you’re not telling me Pez?  Late bloomer are you?” she smiled secretively.
“I…I…” Pez stammered.
“Now, now,” she said, “don’t get yourself all in a fluster.  I’m just teasing you, but in any event you will tend to draw stares.  If I were you, I’d keep those under cover as much as possible…and any other…attributes…you suddenly decide to manifest.”
Pez had a sinking feeling that the priestess knew more than she was letting on, so he tried to change the subject and let the matter drop.
“Have you had any luck with the prisoners?”
“As a matter of fact, I have.  Much more than I would have anticipated, actually.  The language they speak is called ‘Undercommon.’  It is apparently spoken in the subterranean realms.  The creatures refer to themselves as ‘those who go about unseen.’  The nearest word I can equate it to is ‘Skulk.’  
“What about their allies…the ‘small ones’ Keygan referred to,” Salazar asked.
“Yes, I asked about them as well.  The skulks call them ‘dwellers in shadow.’  Again, the word that seems to fit best is ‘Creeper.’  They say that the creepers are new arrivals in Jzadirune.  They are led by some other type of creature…a ‘Stalker’ for lack of a better term.  It seems that the two groups have reached some sort of truce.  The creepers assist the skulks in their kidnapping endeavors, in exchange for the wealth that they steal from their victims.”
“But why are they kidnapping people in the first place?” Pez asked.
“They claim to work for someone, or something called Kazmojen.  They identify him as a slave trader of some sort.”
“Where is he?  Did they say?” Pez asked eagerly.
“Not in Jzadirune, apparently.  They will only say that he is ‘below.’  Perhaps there is another set of ruins deeper than those of the gnomes.  You will certainly have to return there and investigate this further.”
Pez narrowed his eyes suspiciously, “Why were these wretched creatures so forthcoming?  They seemed to have spilled their guts quite readily.  How can we be sure this is not some sort of trap?”
“I’m afraid you can’t,” Jenya sighed, “though they strike me as essentially cowardly.  They seem to shun open confrontation, and under a bit of intimidation, they lose their nerve.”
“Well, we had best return to Jzadirune soon,” Pez said, turning to leave, “lest their comrades find some hidden stores of resolve and organize the whole place against us.”

As the quartet glanced up and down the street before reentering the locksmith’s shop, a pair of steely eyes watched them suspiciously from a dark alley.  The hidden observer waited for them to go inside and then detached himself from the shadows and quickly crossed the street…


----------



## Lela

Ah, so Jenya is in on the whole banishment deal.  I can't say I'm surprised.  She seems rather good at driving him insane.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

A cleric of Tyr with a sense of humor? I am surprised !!!


----------



## Krellic

*Cauldron Capers*

Great tale so far.  

All the characters seem a lot of fun although Pez seems to have taken centre stage so far.  Party seems a little magic light but then that can make matters a lot of fun for the DM.

Always got to look out when the DM's having a lot of fun however...


----------



## Angcuru

Again, Angcuru feels compelled to say:  "Me like!"


----------



## UrsaMajor

Wanted to say how much I am enjoying the story so far. As I'm not 100% familiar with all the rules with 3ed yet, how are you working the change from more mortal to more celestial? Is he gaining levels in his class or as his race?

Ursa


----------



## gfunk

UrsaMajor said:
			
		

> *Wanted to say how much I am enjoying the story so far. As I'm not 100% familiar with all the rules with 3ed yet, how are you working the change from more mortal to more celestial? Is he gaining levels in his class or as his race?
> 
> Ursa *




WotC has released a rule supplement called "Savage Species" that allows you to play monstrous PCs.  Basically they have included a level progression for the Trumpet Archon, allowing it to slowly devleop to full power over 20 levels.  At the current point of the SH, Pez has just hit 2nd level, gaining the ability to cast clerical spells and fly.


----------



## JollyDoc

JZADIRUNE PART 2

Just as Oso prepared to bring up the rear for the group descending the stairs, a ferocious pounding sounded from the shop’s front door.  
Pez bulled his way back up the stairwell, “The rest of you wait here.  I’ll take care of this.”  The warrior approached the door cautiously, and threw back the latch.  He opened the portal just a crack.  At first he saw nothing at all, but then he glanced downward and saw a very taciturn-looking dwarf standing on the stoop.  The fellow had fiery red hair and a thick beard to match.  He was clad in heavy chain armor, and he clutched a warhammer in one mailed fist.  An amulet of some sort hung around his neck, and it took Pez only a moment to realize that it bore the symbol of the Lady of the Weave…Mystra.
“Er…can I help you good sir?” he asked politely.
“I’m lookin’ fer a gnome by the name o’ Ghelve,” the dwarf barked, “This here be his shop don’ it?  Is he in there?”
“I’m afraid not, master dwarf,” Pez answered calmly, “You might try the temple of Tyr.  You see, the locksmith is, shall we say, indisposed at the moment.  He is a ‘guest’ in the dungeons of the temple.”
“Is that right?” the dwarf said skeptically, “Who be you then?  I seen you and yer pals sneakin’ in here.  What’re ye up to?”
“Nothing that concerns you, I assure you.” Said Pez.
“I’ll be the judge o’ what concerns me, and what don’t, and I aim to have a look around this shop and see fer meself if the gnomes here or not.”
“You’ll be breaking the law if you do, my good dwarf, and I warn you, breaking the law in my presence would be very bad for your health.”
“Why you underfed, pointy eared, tree worshipin’…”
“Your pardon, sir,” the door was pulled open completely as Salazar decided it was time to intervene before the situation got out of hand, “but perhaps if you tell us what you want with master Ghelve, we might be able to be more helpful.”
The dwarf drew himself up to his full height (not really much of an accomplishment), “My name be Rustifarius Deepdelver, Rusty for short.  I’m lookin’ fer the gnome cause I hear tell he’s got information about an old gnomish outpost here abouts.”
“Gnomish outpost, you say?” Sal’s curiosity was definitely piqued.  “Why are you looking for that?”
“Like I said, that’s my own business, but if ye must know, my business concerns some missin’ kinsfolk o’ mine.  Haven’t heard from’em in o’er a year, and last report put’em in the vicinity o’ this outpost.” 
Salazar stepped outside briefly, and ushered the dwarf into the store, “Let’s go in here where we can speak privately, away from prying eyes.  Allow me to introduce myself; Salazar Toulousse at your service.  You’ve already met Pez…”
“Dispenser of Justice.” Pez finished.
“Um…yes,” Sal continued, “and this is my partner, Tillian Wanderfar, while that gentleman there is Oso.  We happen to know something about this outpost you are seeking.  It’s called Jzadirune, and it lies beneath this very shop.  We are actually on our way there now.”
“What fer?” the dwarf asked suspiciously.
“Well, I’m afraid that’s a matter of some sensitivity, but let’s just say we are private investigators looking into the disappearances of some of our fair city’s fine, upstanding citizenry.”
“So, yer lookin’ into the kidnappins’ eh?  Well then, seein’ as how we’re all headed in the same direction, I’ll just follow you fellas fer a spell, till I find what it is I’m lookin’ fer.”
“It would seem prudent,” Sal agreed, “We can combine our resources for a common goal, because I should warn you…there are many dangers down there, and I think you’ll need us more than we’ll need you.”
“Hmph, we’ll see about that,” Rusty grinned, “Just point the way…”

Despite their fears that the escaped skulk might have organized all of his fellows in preparation of their return, all was quiet and unchanged as they stood in the room where they first encountered the assassins.  
“We’ll try this way first,” Pez indicated the small, burrowed tunnel that the skulk had fled down, “Single file.  I’ll lead.”
Once again they formed up, Pez at point, followed by Tilly, then Sal, Rusty and finally Oso.

The tunnel turned and twisted for quite some distance, branching and forking occasionally.  Down one of these side passages, something caught Pez’ attention.  His sharp ears once again caught the sounds of birds chirping.  Had they made a big circle?  Then, however, he was sure he felt a soft breeze of fresh air.  Motioning for his companions to hold their position, he crept ahead.

The passage opened up into what appeared to be an outdoor courtyard, of all things.  Four great trees sprouted from a grassy floor, their leafy crowns fanning out twenty feet overhead to form a roof of deciduous leaves through which rays of sunshine filtered.  Brambles and thickets formed impenetrable walls around the perimeter, although two bramble archways were set into the north and south walls.  
Nothing stirred in the room, save the gentle swaying of the leaves.  ‘What sort of sorcery is this?’ Pez wondered.  He stepped into the area, feeling the spongy grass beneath his feet, smelling the scent of the trees.  He waved the others forward, and they were just as taken aback as he.  “Well, there’s one way to find out if what we’re seeing is real,” he said, shrugging off his pack and cloak.  His great wings billowed out and tested the breeze.
“Well now,” Rusty said, rubbing his beard, “there’s somethin’ ye don’t see every day.  I guess I’ll have to stop tellin’ me chums ‘when elves fly’ every time I don’ believe somethin’.”
Pez gathered himself, and leapt into the air, his wings beating mightily downward to gain altitude.  Just as he was reaching full momentum, he slammed headlong into some sort of invisible barrier about twenty feet off the ground.  He reeled backward and tumbled back down, landing hard on the grass, which certainly didn’t feel soft and springy now.
“Hah!  That was great!” Tilly shouted, clapping his hands, “Do it again!  Can you do a somersault on the way down this time?”
Pez glared at the halfling as he climbed to his feet.  He looked up towards the sky again, but this time it looked different somehow…almost transparent.  He could just barely see the outline of a stone ceiling beyond it. 
“An illusion.  Can’t you all see it?  Look hard…look past what your eyes tell you.”
The rest of them stared intently at the scenery.  Tilly walked up to one of the trees, and reached out to touch it.  “It’s not real!” he said, “None of it is…it’s all kind of…ghosty looking now.”
“Leave it to a gnome to turn perfectly good stonework into some fanciful nonsense.” Rusty said in disgust.  “Which way from here?”

The group randomly chose north, and descending a short stair, they came upon yet another empty chamber.  Again, two small tunnels were burrowed through the walls at opposite ends, while a worked passage straight across the room ended at another of the impassable gear doors.  
“Wait a minute,” Sal suddenly stopped, “Did you hear that?” 
Before the others could respond, a shout came from the empty room, “Taral yan zyggek!”  Footsteps could be heard rapidly moving towards the western tunnel.  
“Not so fast, yer little rat!”  Rusty shouted, bounding into the room.
“No wait!” Sal cried, but it was too late.  The dwarf had taken no more than five steps, before he vanished into thin air.
“Rusty!” Tilly wailed.
“What?”  the dwarf’s voice sounded from somewhere in the chamber, “I’m right here.  Can’t you see me?”
“He’s invisible!” Sal said, “Some sort of magic!  Rusty, keep going!  Don’t let him get away!”
“Right!”  They could hear the dwarf’s heavy trod now heading for the tunnel, and then…he reappeared, just as he reached the tunnel mouth.
“More gnomish trickery” Pez muttered, “Let’s go!”
One by one they dashed across the room, each one briefly becoming invisible, before reappearing again at the tunnel.
Oso was bringing up the rear, still unseen in the room, when he stopped dead in his tracks.  Something had just moved behind him, from farther back in the chamber.  Something big.  He could hear slow, heavy footsteps moving towards him.  He turned quickly, bow in hand, but could see nothing.  Suddenly, an ear-splitting shriek reverberated throughout the room.  Oso automatically grabbed his head, which felt like it was cracking in two.  
Tilly, just inside the tunnel mouth also caught the full brunt of the assault.
Pez had turned a corner and although the shrill was piercing, it was tolerable.  He shouted ahead to Sal and Rusty, “Keep going!  We’ve got company back here!  I’ll get the others, and we’ll catch up!”

Thought he was reluctant to leave Tilly, Sal knew if there was something big back there, Pez was probably better equipped to deal with it.  He hurried after Rusty, and the two found themselves in a darkened workshop of some kind.  A stone oven filled one corner, while iron tongs hung from nearby hooks.  Bottles, flasks and pottery cluttered several shelves, and tables were pushed haphazardly against the otherwise bare walls.  Shards of broken glass and ceramic covered the floor.  There appeared to be no one here, though two closed gear doors stood at opposite ends, and an open archway lay to the north.  
Sal indicated silently to Rusty that he would check the south end of the room, while the dwarf looked north.  
Just then, Sal caught a hint of movement from a far corner.  It seemed as if a patch of darkness, somehow darker than the shadows there, had shifted.  
“Rusty, here!”  the rogue cried, leaping forward, and thrusting his light towards the corner.  There he revealed a swirling cloud of shadow, but within it was a creature.  It was about the size of a gnome, but was swathed in black from head to toe, only its rat-like eyes visible above a cloth mask.  It had soft hooves instead of feet, and a wickedly curved dagger was clutched in one hand.  

Oso quickly recovered his wits, and began backing towards the tunnel, his bow darting this way and that, searching for a target.
Tilly had also recovered, and he hastily retreated around the corner and behind Pez.
“Ranger, hurry up!” Pez called.  The elf turned and fell back to Pez’ position.  
Then they heard it again, the slow plodding footsteps.  This time, there also seemed to be a metallic clanking.  It drew closer, and suddenly around the corner appeared a monstrosity beyond words.  It had a tubular, bulbous, metallic body, but no head to speak of.  A hollow opening on the front of its chest pointed right at them.  It had two hinged legs, and large flat feet.  Its arms ended not in hands, but rather in pointed, spiked drills.  
As it face them, it unleashed another of the mind-numbing shrieks…

The shadowy creature leaped at Sal, but the rogue dodged deftly to the side.  He brought his own blade to bear just as Rusty joined him, hammer in hand.  The creeper (for that was what it certainly must be) tried to roll around the pair, but Rusty would not be deterred.  His hammer crashed down squarely on its skull, and it collapsed in a heap.
Just then, Sal spotted movement again, this time from the large oven.  Another creature was slinking towards the archway, but this one looked nothing like the creeper.  It was tall, for one thing, taller than even Pez.  Like the creeper, it was clothed all in black, but on closer inspection, it almost looked…transparent.  ‘A ghost?’ Sal wondered, but then the creature saw that it had attracted his attention.  It raised its hand and made several odd gestures, and in an instant the room was enveloped in a rolling fog…

As Pez shook off the effects of the sonic blast, he noticed that the automaton had not moved any further.  ‘Why hadn’t it used the opportunity to finish them?’ 
Well, he wouldn’t make the same mistake.  Hefting his blade, he moved in.  “Oso, cover me!”
The ranger quickly fired an arrow past the warrior’s shoulder, but it just bounced harmlessly off the creature’s armor-plated hide.  

Though effectively blind, Sal’s hearing was still acute.  He could hear quiet footsteps moving through the mist…towards the archway if he didn’t miss his guess.
“Rusty, follow my voice!  This way!”
He rushed ahead, catching a glimpse of movement every now and then.  Abruptly, his quarry was right in front of him, a bared rapier in hand, covered in some sort of dark ichor.  Sal knew poison when he saw it, and he thought he might be over his head here.
In a flash, Rusty was beside him, and the dwarf quickly moved to flank the cloaked killer.  
The creature struck out in a flurry with his blade, but Sal was able to stay just out of reach.  While it was preoccupied, Rusty darted in and struck a heavy blow to its leg.
Sal was moving in for the kill, when he heard something behind him.  He whirled just as a dagger ripped through his cloak.  Another of the little creepers had snuck in through the mist…

Pez rained blow after blow down on the metal horror, and still it did not respond.  Some of his strikes were doing damage, he could tell.  Several pieces of metal were now on the floor, and he could see its clockwork insides beneath the plates.  Then, without warning, it roared to life again, swinging its huge metal spikes at the warrior.  
Pez took a hit solidly across his abdomen, knocking the wind out of him.  As he struggled to regain his footing, Oso pushed past, his sword now in hand, and hacking against the creature.  Pez took up his blade again, and joined the elf.  It was only a matter of time before the thing collapsed into a pile of gears and springs…

Sal sidestepped a second attack from the creeper, and then with both hands, raised his sword and stabbed down between its shoulder blades, pinning it to the floor.
Its taller companion used the distraction to try and makes its escape, but again, Rusty was having none of it.  He swung his hammer in a great arc, feeling a satisfying crunch as it connected with the chest of the stalker.  The assassin’s rapier fell from its numb fingers as it clutched its ribs and sagged down one wall.  

“So I suppose these are the creepers the skulks spoke of,” Sal mused as they gathered the corpses into the workroom.  “An that one must be their leader, the stalker they mentioned.  But why does he look…faded like that.  He feels solid enough.  Here now, what’s this?”  He bent down to examine a glint of metal he saw around the stalker’s  neck, and saw that it appeared to be a rectangular piece of flat steel, engraved with a glyph…one of the same glyphs they had seen on some of the gear doors!
“Do you think this could be a key?” he asked.
“Possibly,” Pez agreed, “Let’s keep moving.  They’re bound to be aware of us by now.

They pressed on, looking into several more abandoned chambers…a forge here, a woodshop there.  At one point a makeshift barricade of chairs, doors and tables blocked the hallway they traveled down.  They elected not to pursue that route, and so retraced their steps.
The small tunnels they had followed earlier led them to a pantry, and hidden there was another of the creepers.  This time they were prepared, and made quick work of the little sneak.  Beyond that, they found long unused kitchens, dining halls, and even a latrine.
All the trappings of a thriving community, now lost and come to nothing.

Rusty peered into a large bathing pool, water spilling from a fresco of gnome face.  Hanging menacingly above it was the web-cocooned corpse of a skulk.  The dwarf reached up to knock it down with his hammer, when suddenly a spider the size of a small dog leaped from the pool, bowling him over.
“Ugh!” he cried, wrestling with the hairy beast, trying to keep it’s dripping fangs away from his neck.  Two well-placed arrows from Oso’s bow silenced the threat.
“Seems it wasn’t alone,” Sal said, cleaning his blade and indicating two smaller spiders, these only cat-sized, that he and Tilly had dispatched.

Further along, they found an immense, pillared hall, which seemed to have once been some kind of grand meeting place.  Eight black columns supported a high ceiling.  They were carved to resemble gnome artisans and warriors standing on each other’s shoulders, bracing the vaulted roof with their collective strength.  The walls were adorned with faded murals depicting gnomes in reverie…playing pipes, dancing, performing acrobatic stunts, drinking wine and so forth.  The hall widened at its far end, where a large circular pool stood, enclosed by a semicircular marble wall.  Another gnomish visage was carved into the wall above it, spilling murky water from its wide grin.
Four bright lights illuminated the hall from end to end.  They flickered and danced like torchlight and drifted aimlessly about, changing altitude and direction on a whim.
As the companions moved down the hall’s length, they were surprised by a volley of crossbow bolts coming from behind two of the pillars.  A pair of skulks crouched there, and quickly reloaded their bows as Oso and Pez charged…

“I grow tired of this,” Pez said, standing over the bodies of the skulks, “We have to find a way into the lower levels.  The skulks said the prisoners were being held there.”
“Below?” Rusty asked, “Do you mean the fortress?  Are you looking for the Malachite Fortress as well?”


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *
> Rusty peered into a large bathing pool, water spilling from a fresco of gnome face.  Hanging menacingly above it was the web-cocooned corpse of a skulk. *




Those are two very scarry images to throw at your players at once.  I hope they can handle it.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Hey, I take that as an insult of every gnomish character I've ever played...



Ok, so I've only played one gnomish character so far... , still it's not nice. 



Although come to think of it, those big gnomish noses CAN be pretty scary! 



Aw, what the heck, I agree...


----------



## Angcuru

*still dwelling on the name of Pez*

So....is one of his celestial powers the ability to cough up tablets of Cure Light Wounds?


----------



## JollyDoc

Angcuru said:
			
		

> **still dwelling on the name of Pez*
> 
> So....is one of his celestial powers the ability to cough up tablets of Cure Light Wounds? *




Well, he can do Cure Lights, but as you have read, his true title is...Dispenser of...Justice!!


----------



## Angcuru

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, he can do Cure Lights, but as you have read, his true title is...Dispenser of...Justice!! *



*Joke finally makes its way into Angcuru's mind.*
ROFLMAO!


----------



## JollyDoc

CHOKE HOLD

“What is this ‘Malachite Fortress’ you speak of?” Salazar asked.  “Wasn’t there a reference to such a place in Jenya’s Divination?”
“ ‘Descend into the Malachite Hold, Where precious life is bought with gold.’” Tilly intoned brightly.
“The Malachite Fortress is a dwarven stronghold founded by my clansman, Zenith Splintershield.” Rusty said, “He and many others of me kinsmen left our home some one-hundred years past to establish this place at an entrance into the Underdark.  Zenith thought to guard this passage against Drow incursions.  Since that time we have been in frequent contact with him.  However, it has now been over a year since last we had any word.  Me clan sent me to find out what’s happened.  Durin’ my time in the city above, I learned the location of this gnome enclave.  Zenith told us there was gnome neighbors nearby to the Fortress.”
“Then perhaps this place is where the prisoners are being held,” Sal said thoughtfully.  “Perhaps your people are being held captive as well.”
“Then let’s be findin’ the way down below,” Rusty snarled, “If I find any of me kin’s been harmed, there’ll be Hell t’pay!”

Pez once again took the lead, guiding the group deeper into the bowels of Jzadirune.  He came upon a chamber whose vaulted ceiling was supported by four ornate pillars.  Glowing lanterns hung in the corners of the room.  Tattered red curtains dangled from iron rods mounted to the walls and pillars.  Four rows of carved benches stood between the pillars.  Partially set into the south wall was a raised wooden stage.  Black curtains partially concealed its back wall, which was painted with an elaborate woodland mural.  Pez motioned the others to hold back, and he crept quietly up to the stage to peer beyond the curtains.  
He was startled when one of the stage curtains fluttered and a small figure stepped out from behind it.  It appeared to be a baby black bear at first, but closer inspection revealed that it was a gnome wearing a bear costume.  The creature took center stage, raised a paw to its lips, and began speaking softly, “Night hath fallen in the Magic Woods, and while myriad woodland creatures dream, Willowbough and her faerie friends frolic beneath the sorcerous moon.”
The bear-gnome then curled up into a ball and feigned sleep.  Moments later, a female gnome with briars for hair materialized on stage as if she were standing invisibly a moment ago, and began dancing.  Solemn music filled the theater as butterfly-winged faeries appeared from back stage and joined the ballet.
Pez stood, bewildered, watching the play unfold.  One by one, his companions drifted into the room.  Rusty took a seat on one of the benches, and watched raptly.  Tilly soon joined him, smiling foolishly.  Sal and Oso took up positions in opposite corners of the chamber, watching the exits, but they too were drawn by the performance. 
As time passed, the group bore witness to the drama of Willowbough and Silverarrow, a somber tale of a dryad who fell in love with a ranger, and Moontusk, the ranger’s bitter wereboar nemesis who strove to ruin their love by destroying the dryad’s sacred tree.
When the play was done, Rusty stood and applauded enthusiastically, “Bravo!  Bravo!  Encore!”  Tilly giggled like a child.  Pez turned and scowled at both of them.  “Salazar,” he said, “come with me.  Let’s find out what’s going on here.”

The pair climbed cautiously onto the stage, and pushed the curtains aside.  A trapdoor stood closed in the floor behind.  Sal leaned close to the door, pressing his ear against it.  Dimly, he heard a faint slithering sound. He put his finger to his lips, and grabbed the handle, counting on his fingers…one…two…three…
He ripped the door open, revealing a dark crawlspace below, but before his eyes could adjust to the darkness, an unnaturally long, rubbery, gray arm shot out of the opening, locking the tentacle-like fingers of its hand around his throat.  The rogue was then jerked bodily through the trap door and into the shadows beyond.
“Trouble!” Pez shouted, and he leaped into the hole, ducking down to see into the gloom.  There, Sal struggled madly to unlock the fingers from his neck.  Pez could now see that the appendage belonged to a small, feral beast that at least superficially resembled a skulk.  This creature, however, had wickedly sharp fangs, and its arms were at least ten feet in length.  Sal’s face was turning blue, and his efforts were becoming weaker.  Pez quickly focused his mind, and a dim, blue light appeared around his hands.  He quickly reached out to touch Sal, and some of the color returned to the human’s features.
With a mighty effort, Sal managed to twist in the monster’s grip, causing it to loosen just a fraction.  That was the chance he needed to wiggle free, and roll behind Pez.  He then climbed rapidly back out of the trapdoor, and lay on the stage floor, gasping for breath.

As Pez again gripped his sword and prepared to strike at the creature, its arm struck like a snake, seizing the big warrior’s throat as it had his companion.  Then, with its other hand, it reached up and slammed the trapdoor, holding it shut and sealing Pez below.
By this time, Oso and Tilly had reached the stage.  The ranger, sword in hand, pulled mightily on the held door, and was just able to wrench it free of the monster’s grip.  At the same moment, Tilly bounded into the pit, tumbling as he went, and rolling up into a defensive crouch, with a shortsword in one hand, and a dagger in the other.  
Suddenly, a second figure scrambled into the crawlspace, taking up a flanking position opposite Tilly.  It was Sal, his face still ashen, but fury in his eyes.  The two partners began a long-practiced dance, each feinting and thrusting at their opponent, as it was distracted with the other.  In this manner, the thing was slowly weakened, until finally it released Pez and moved no more.

Pez stood, rubbing his neck as Sal and Tilly searched the creature’s lair.  “I don’t know if this was all some elaborate gnomish trap, or if that beast came after the gnomes departed, but from now on, no one touch anything!”
He wandered towards the back of the room to a small archway.  Glancing through, he saw what appeared to be a prop room, filled with an assortment of masks, costumes and other paraphernalia.  His view was abruptly cut short as a gangly humanoid with the head of a wolf and wielding a rapier leaped from behind a wardrobe and rushed at him.
Pez snarled incoherently and swung his sword in a great arc, catching his attacker in mid-stride and nearly severing it in two at the waist.  
As it still twitched on the ground, Pez saw that it wore a wolf mask, and beneath was another skulk.  This one, however, had the same transparent cast as the Stalker they had met earlier.  What type of place was this?

“We should rest,” Oso said, looking over the other elf’s shoulder, “Sal is badly wounded, and you don’t look well yourself.  Let us go back to the gnome’s shop and regroup there to discuss our next course of action.”


----------



## Lela

Okay, now the creepy monsters have decided to start putting on masks.  Why?  No one knows.  They look scary enough already as it is.

Maybe they're nature lovers or wolf worshipers.  Then again, if their dream was always to become great actors and they were turned down, kidnapping and slavery might be their revenge.


----------



## Angcuru

Chokers are good for giving low-level characters nasty surprises.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

They sure do retreat a lot.  The group sure plays a lot more carefully when they don't have access to 9th level spells...    

Just teasing...


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> *Okay, now the creepy monsters have decided to start putting on masks.  Why?  No one knows.  They look scary enough already as it is.
> 
> Maybe they're nature lovers or wolf worshipers.  Then again, if their dream was always to become great actors and they were turned down, kidnapping and slavery might be their revenge. *




Oh, you know, when you're a lonely skulk and you just happen to stumble across a gnomish trove of costumes and play props your silly side sometimes take over.  Why, the poor creature may have just been looking for some company to perform a new play, but alas we shall never know thanks to that hot-head Pez


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *They sure do retreat a lot.  The group sure plays a lot more carefully when they don't have access to 9th level spells...
> 
> Just teasing...  *




You said it!  You've never heard such whining..."Ow, six points of damage!  I'm down to half!  Cleric!  Is it time to rest again?!"

I've haven't seen such a craven display since Entropy got wasted by the Kobold...


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You said it!  You've never heard such whining..."Ow, six points of damage!  I'm down to half!  Cleric!  Is it time to rest again?!"
> *




May I recomend a Wand of Cure Light Wounds.  The Druid in my campaign runs almost completely off such Wands and it makes a huge difference.

It was also fun when the Ninja took it with him for a while.  With Use Magic Device, he was doing fine.  Of course, she wanted it back later.  But until then he was having a blast.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Sorry, gfunk,

I guess the kobold business will follow you around for posts to come...  

But haven't we all had bad dice-rolling days??? I lost my character AND the tree-character I had prepared within 5 minutes in Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil. What really bugged me was that it was due to Greater Glyphs of Warding with Destruction on them...


----------



## Joachim

Uhh...Jollydoc...Don't even get us started about how you play _your_ low-level characters when you get the chance.  The word "craven" wouldn't begin to do justice .  I seem to remember a certain Ever-Retreating Paladin you once played.....

As far as this group is going I think that getting enough experience each 'day' to gain a new level is a reasonably significant accomplishment....


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> *Uhh...Jollydoc...Don't even get us started about how you play _your_ low-level characters when you get the chance.  The word "craven" wouldn't begin to do justice .  I seem to remember a certain Ever-Retreating Paladin you once played.....
> 
> As far as this group is going I think that getting enough experience each 'day' to gain a new level is a reasonably significant accomplishment.... *




Hey now!  No one ever said Lawful Good equates with Lawful Stupid.  So my paladin made a few "tactical" retreats.  At least he warned his partners before he left..."Run for it!!"


----------



## JollyDoc

THE KING OF THE GNOMES

As the companions recovered, Pez was aware that more of his powers were returning.  Most importantly, his ability to heal wounds, not only his own, but others as well, was strengthening.  He quietly made his way around to his friends, laying his hands upon them as he went.  

In due course, they were prepared to set forth once again, and so made the return descent to Jzadirune.  They retraced their steps through several passageways and tunnels, exploring areas now open to them thru virtue of the key they had taken from the stalker.  However, most of these rooms were vacant and had seen long years of disuse.  Dust and cobwebs covered the sparse furnishings present, but the former purposes of these chambers could still be guessed at…barracks, guest rooms, nurseries, kitchens, and workrooms.  Despite the neglect, the ubiquitous and devious traps the gnomes had left behind were still in perfect working order.

At one point as they tramped down another in an endless series of corridors, Pez and Tilly  were taken by surprise as the floor suddenly dropped from beneath their feet.  Tilly managed a mid-air somersault, and grabbed the lip of the gaping pit that now filled ten feet of the hallway.  Pez was not so fortunate.  He fell headlong into the hole, landing with a thud after a twenty-foot fall, and narrowly avoiding being impaled on several rusty iron spikes there.  The pierced remains of a skulk nearby showed that not all who passed this way had been as lucky.
Pez assessed his injuries, and found them to be minor.  Spreading his feathery wings, he leaped upwards and flew back to the top of the shaft.  “Watch that first step,” he said dryly as he then shuttled his partners across the gap.

The opposite side of the pit appeared to be a dead-end, but as Salazar examined the blank wall there, he found that his hand passed straight thru.  Another illusion; the gnomes seemed quite fond of such tricks, but they became tedious after awhile.
Sal alerted the others to the trick, and then stepped thru the false barrier.  The large, empty area beyond bore an interesting piece of artwork.  Carved into the far wall in softly glowing lines, was a large map showing various interconnected rooms and corridors. 
Sal stepped forward and peered closely at it.  Suddenly, his face brightened, and then fell just as quickly, “It’s a map of this whole complex…of Jzadirune, but it’s not complete.  It doesn’t show any of the secret corridors and doors we’ve found, nor does it show the tunnels of the skulks and creepers, obviously.  Not only that, but if this scale is correct, then this place is huge!  We’ve not even explored half of it yet!  The entrance to the Malachite Fortress could literally be anywhere!  It’ll be like looking for a needle in a haystack.”
“Well, then we’d best not waste any more time,” Pez said flatly, “Perhaps the good dwarf here could at least tell us if we are descending at all.”
“I’m a priest, not a compass,” Rusty growled, “but I’ll be sure and tell ye if I’m headin down a flight o’stairs.”

They began following the hallways generally northward, towards a part of the complex they had not yet traveled to.  In this way they came upon a grand hall.  Marble staircases split the room into three levels:  a rubble-strewn foyer to the east, a square marble landing, and an upper hall supported by two pillars sculpted to resemble petrified trees.  Between the pillars rested a graven throne.  An elderly gnome wearing a silver crown was slumped in the throne, his soft snores echoing throughout the room.  The wall behind the throne was carved with frescoes depicting a complex array of gears.  On the wall fronting the landing, a cherubic gnomish face was carved in bas-relief.  

Pez was skeptical.  They had found too many such areas already, which were not as they appeared.  He took flight across the chamber, and landed directly in front of the throne and the sleeping gnome king.  Despite his disbelief, the warrior thought that he should at least attempt courtesy, lest this actually be a true vision.  He bowed low before the throne, and spoke, “Good king, we are humble servants of Tyr, the Even-handed, and we respectfully request an audience with your august personage.”
Moments passed, and the slumbering figure did not stir.  Pez sighed, and reached out a hand to try and rouse the sleeper.  Just as he expected, his hand passed straight thru the gnome.  He turned to notify his troupe, when he noticed Sal climbing the staircase to the landing.

As Salazar reached the landing, the carved relief seemed to suddenly come to life.  Its eyes fluttered open, and its large mouth began to speak, “If you wish an audience with the king, place your finest coin in my mouth.”
Sal hesitated for a moment, looking behind him for guidance from his friends.  Tilly just shrugged, “Couldn’t hurt.”
Sal reached into his coin purse and withdrew one of his precious platinum pieces.  Kissing it once for luck, he tossed it into the mouth of the carving, where it promptly vanished.  The rogue waited a few moments, and when nothing more seemed forthcoming, he continued up the stairs to stand before the throne beside Pez.  “I have paid my tribute,” he said, “and now I request my audience.”  Again, silence.

“Maybe it’s a trick,” Tilly said brightly from down below.  “Maybe by saying your most ‘precious’ coin, they really mean your least.”  With that, the halfling bounded up the stairs and stood before the sculpture, where the same demand was repeated.  Tilly quickly took a copper mark from his pocket, made a wish, and threw into the open mouth.
“Miser!” the face shouted, “What a paltry tribute!  I curse you with clumsiness!”
Instantly, Tilly felt weak, drained.  He took a step backwards and promptly tripped over his own feet, landing hard on his backside, and then rolling completely down the staircase, head over heels.  

“I told him not to touch anything,” Pez chuckled.
“Ok, enough is enough,” Sal huffed, and proceeded to climb all over the throne, searching every nook and cranny for a hidden lever or recess.  His search was rewarded when he stumbled across a small niche in one of the throne’s armrests.  Prying it open, he found a bed of gold coins…along with one platinum piece and one copper…


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey now!  No one ever said Lawful Good equates with Lawful Stupid.  So my paladin made a few "tactical" retreats.  At least he warned his partners before he left..."Run for it!!" *




Somehow a song pops into mind...maybe you know it:


Bravely Robin ran away, (_No!_)
Bravely ran away, away. (_I didn't!_)

When danger reared its ugly head, 
he bravely turned his tail and fled. (_No!_)
Yes, brave Sir Robin turned about (_I didn't_)
And gallantly, he chickened out. 

Bravely taking to his feet, (_I never did!_)
He beat a very brave retreat, (_Oh, lie!_)
Bravest of the brave, Sir Robin. (_I never!_)

- from Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Somehow a song pops into mind...maybe you know it:
> 
> 
> Bravely Robin ran away, (No!)
> Bravely ran away, away. (I didn't!)
> 
> When danger reared its ugly head,
> he bravely turned his tail and fled. (No!)
> Yes, brave Sir Robin turned about (I didn't)
> And gallantly, he chickened out.
> 
> Bravely taking to his feet, (I never did!)
> He beat a very brave retreat, (Oh, lie!)
> Bravest of the brave, Sir Robin. (I never!)
> 
> - from Monty Python and the Holy Grail *




As I recall, those minstrals were eaten--by Sir Robyn in fact--when food got a little scarce.  

I'd watch yourselves, those who tease the Lawful Coward Paladin.  He just might eat you.


----------



## Krellic

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As I recall, those minstrals were eaten--by Sir Robyn in fact--when food got a little scarce.
> 
> I'd watch yourselves, those who tease the Lawful Coward Paladin.  He just might eat you. *




But surely only in pursuit of the Greater Good...


----------



## Lela

Krellic said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But surely only in pursuit of the Greater Good...
> *




That, and finding the best use for the Red Dragon Inn's new Secret Sauce. . .


----------



## JollyDoc

MUMMIES AT MIDNIGHT, CENTIPEDES AT DUSK

As Salazar eyed the hidden coins skeptically, the slumbering figment on the throne suddenly began to speak.  The image appeared to continue to sleep, and the soft words were barely audible, “Betrayed we are by our own magic.  One by one, we fade away-.  Jzadirune’s lost!  Oh, how tragic!  We curse the vanishing day.”

Pez pondered the words… ‘fade away…’, ‘vanishing’, were they more than just words?  A warning perhaps…
“Salazar,” he said, snapping the hidden niche closed, and barely missing the rogue’s fingers, “I wouldn’t handle those if I were you.  Do you recall the stalker, and the masked skulk?  Both of them had that strange transparency about them.  The locksmith used the term ‘vanished’ when he described what happened to the gnomes who used to live here.  What if it’s a curse?  Perhaps those two creatures stumbled upon it by accident.  I reiterate, nothing should be touched or handled more than absolutely necessary.  We need to make haste.  I don’t want to spend any longer than we have to in this haunted place.”

Pez headed for the gear-door on the far side of the room, Oso and Sal following.  Tilly picked himself up painfully from the floor, rubbing his haunches.  As he climbed the stairs again, he tripped and fell at least three more times, and then spilled the contents of his knapsack all over the floor.  Muttering under his breath, he quickly gathered up his belongings as Rusty stalked past.  The dwarf was eyeing Pez suspiciously.  One hand absently strayed to his belt pouch.  Curse, he thought to himself.  Bah!

Beyond the gear portal, they found a ruined factory of some sort.  Metal wreckage and broken gears lay strewn about.  Standing in the midst of the room was the half-built, metal framework of a four-legged construct with one arm ending in a spiked wedge.  It’s other arm was missing.  
To Pez, the automaton looked exactly like the beast they had met previously, but this one seemed harmless enough.  Still, care should be taken.  He glanced around the rest of the room, wary of unseen foes, when a sudden quick movement caught his eye.  Lurching across the floor towards an archway at the far side of the chamber, was a humanoid of some sort, though it seemed to be wrapped in rags from head to toe.  
“Sal, Tilly!  It’s trying to run!  Stop it before it sounds an alarm!” Pez shouted.
Tilly did his best to cut the creature off, but he just couldn’t seem to make his legs move as fast as he wanted them to.  The shambling thing made it to the corridor, and started quickly down it.  Salazar raced past Tilly, and then dove between the creature’s legs, coming up in a crouch on the opposite side, blade bared and blocking the passage.  

Sal could see his quarry more clearly now, but that didn’t really help matters.  All he could see of its features were its eyes, which looked terrified.  This didn’t change the fact that the monster still had a wickedly sharp rapier in its hand, and it lunged towards him.  The rogue easily parried the clumsy thrust, and prepared to slip his own blade under the defenses of his opponent.  However, he caught a glimpse of Tilly trying to creep up from behind, and he hesitated a moment, waiting for a better opportunity.  
Tilly’s sneak attempt failed miserably.  Once again, his feet betrayed him, and he stumbled into a wall, his gear and weapons clanging off the stone.  The rag-draped beast whirled, but as it did so, Sal struck.  He drove his blade deep between its shoulders, and twisted.  The creature slumped and fell hard against the wall, sinking slowly to the floor.

Sal shook his head, sorry that he’d had to resort to lethal tactics yet again.  Did nothing in this place care to listen to reason, or at least attempt diplomacy?  He prepared to sheath his blade, when Tilly shouted a warning.  
The rags that entwined the creature were moving!  Like a living thing, they slithered and slid from its body, until the corpse of a skulk was revealed.  This little fact failed to hold Sal’s attention since the rags themselves now hovered in mid-air before him.
“What the…” he started, but was cut off as whip-like, they struck at him.  He was hit with the force of a strongly swung club, and careened into the wall.  Then, the cloth attempted to entwine his arm where it had hit.  Shaking his arm violently, he began swinging his sword wildly, trying to keep the thing at bay.  Tilly joined him, at first whirling two blades, but then having to resort to just his shortsword when his dagger flew out of his hands.  

The two rogues continued to attack the writhing mass, and finally were able to silence the unnatural thing.  Tilly kicked the inert mass for good measure, and then promptly slipped and fell.  Sal again prepared to sheath his weapon as Pez and the others approached.  “I’ve never seen the like,” the winged elf said, gazing down at the remains.
“I’ve had a bit o’experience with the walkin’ dead,” Rusty added, “and I would’o said this here’s a mummy, but no mummy I ever seen was able ta shed its hide like that.”
“This place is just full of surprises,” Sal said glumly, “If we ever make it out of here alive, I’ll thank Lady Jenya for her patronage, and then I think Tilly and I will look for a safer line of work…like clipping the toenails of a dragon perhaps.”
Rusty chuckled, “Yer still a soft boy yet.  Hang around me fer a spell, and I’ll school ya proper in how to be an adventurer.  Pickin’ pockets might keep food in yer belly, lad, but you’ll never amount ta nothin’, and you’ll never be rich.  Now, don’t get me wrong.  I’m a holy man, after all, and wordly gain’s not my main concern, but there’s nothin’ in the good book that forbids prayin’ on a silk prayer rug as opposed to bare earth.  There’s a whole big world out there, I’m tellin ye, and a whole nother one under it.  Ye have ta take a risk or ten if ye want to reap any rewards…just think of all the magic a place like this could hold!  The Lady of the Weave leaves these things hidden, so they can be found, examined, and appreciated by those who respect her works.  We’re obligated to undertake these great quests.”
He clapped the rogue on the shoulder and then stumped up the corridor, a stray bit of the dead rags clinging to his boots.

The hallways continued more or less north and east, passing through several gear works and passages filled with strange, silent machinery.  Great windmill-like fans hung from the ceilings of some, their blades still and draped with cobwebs and dust.  Cracked leather belts ran from them and disappeared into small holes in the walls.  

While exploring one such area, Oso paused at a seemingly blank wall.  He thought he felt a faint breeze coming from somewhere, but no wind stirred the dust on the floor.  He pressed himself up against the brick, and then slowly ran his hands across the stones.  Aha!  His fingers found a faint seam, all but invisible to the naked eye.  He traced it completely until he was able to discern the outline of a hidden door.  Motioning his friends over, he reached for a loose, rusty wall sconce and turned it sideways.  With a groan of long disused hinges, the section of wall swung outward, revealing a pitch black chamber beyond.  Sal brought his light forward, but to his surprise, the adjoining area seemed filled with mist!  It rolled about in lazy billows, creeping tendrils pouring through the open doorway.  Even Pez’ divine vision could not pierce the gloom.  

“Oso,” Pez turned, “Your eyes are sharp as well.  Come with me, but move slowly, and stay right beside me.  I don’t want to lose you in there.  Tilly, Sal, you next.  Rusty, you stay here and make sure this door remains open.”
The two elves moved slowly forward, and before they had even gone five feet, they had lost sight of their companions and the doorway behind.  The clinging mist closed in all about them, muffling sounds and muting the light from the sunrod Pez held aloft.  Strange, dark shapes loomed up out of the gloom, but turned out to be bookshelves lining the walls, as well as an empty lectern, and a tall, rolling ladder.  A library of some sort then, Pez thought, though he could see no books.

Suddenly, he felt Oso jerk next to him, and heard a hiss of surprise.  “Something just ran across my foot,” the ranger said.  At the same moment, Pez felt something sharp sink into his calf.  He kicked his boot out, and then stamped down, trying to dislodge whatever had bitten him.  As he lowered the sunrod, he was revolted to see a multi-legged centipede, roughly the size of a shortsword, wrapped around his leg.  Oso had another clinging to his cloak.  A squeal from within the mist proved that Tilly and Sal had also encountered the vermin.  

Oso quickly stabbed down with his sword, scraping the insect from his cloak and then impaling it to the floor.  Pez’ own sword was too large to bring to bear, so he reached down with one mailed fist and seized the bug, squeezing it into a sopping mess.
“Yuck!” Tilly exclaimed, appearing from the fog, and wiping bug juice from his dagger.
“There’s nothing here,” Sal sighed, “Another dead-end.”
“Not quite,” Oso said, “There is light coming from beneath this wall.  It’s faint, but there nonetheless.  I expect there’s another door here.”

While the elf located the opening mechanism of this second portal, Pez called out to Rusty, guiding the priest to his voice.  
Beyond the hidden door was an enormous chamber, its ceiling soaring to a height of forty-five feet at its peak.  Two great marble pillars supported wooden balconies fifteen feet above the chamber’s east and west wings.  Two iron-wrought spiral staircases connected the balconies to the ground floor.  The furnishings on the lower level suggested some sort of assembly area.  Desks occupied much of it, though a few boxes and crates filled various corners and nooks.  An eight-foot diameter wooden gear hung from the ceiling at the north end of the chamber, suspended by a pair of great iron chains.  A bright light burned in the hollow center of the giant gear, illuminating a large mosaic of interconnected gears painstakingly painted on the ceiling and walls.  The singular light cast many shadows throughout the chamber, and the faint sound of clattering metal resonated from somewhere not too far away. 

Salazar peered around the room, and his gaze fell on a distant archway at the far side.  It seemed to be boarded up with timbers, chairs and wooden tables.  Sal felt his heart stutter, and his blood freeze.  The barricade they had seen earlier while battling the creepers and the stalker...the one they had assumed the skulks and creepers had erected to keep something trapped in the chamber beyond.  This was that same barricade, only this time they were on the wrong side of it…


----------



## Lela

Very nicely done.  An excellent sense of tension Jollydoc.

I'll try to comment more later, got to eat right now.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Excuse me JollyDoc, but I did not really get that last paragraph...


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Excuse me JollyDoc, but I did not really get that last paragraph...  *




In an nutshell, it appears that the skulks and creepers set up a barricade to keep something contained.  Our party could never find a way directly in, but after navigating through some secret passages, we found the back way in.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Excuse me JollyDoc, but I did not really get that last paragraph...  *




Yes, as Gfunk summarized, while fighting the stalker (the tall, black-cloaked, transparent fellow), the group spotted a barricade at the end of the hallway they were in.  It appeared hastily built, and was wedged from their side.  They assumed the skulks and creepers had erected it, possibly to keep something contained on the far side.  Now, in working their way thru multiple back hallways, they have come upon the chamber on the opposite side of that barricade...bad luck for them, as you will soon see.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

OK, I thought it might be either that or that they felt stupid by going around the barricade.

So what is in that chamber, nag, nag


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *OK, I thought it might be either that or that they felt stupid by going around the barricade.
> 
> So what is in that chamber, nag, nag  *




Oh...not much.  Just...this!


----------



## JollyDoc

BRAIN DEAD

Before Sal could shout a warning, Pez lifted into the air, “I’m going for a quick look around,” he called softly over his shoulder, “I’ll signal you if it’s clear.”
Sal quickly rushed up to the others, “It’s a trap,” he whispered breathlessly, “Don’t you realize where we are?”
They all turned to watch as Pez disappeared into the shadows.

Pez flapped his great wings in large, slow arcs, trying his best to minimize the noise his passing made.  He made for the eastern balcony first, for there was a blind corner there they could not see from the doorway.  
As he reached the corner, he sensed, rather than heard, a presence above him.  He back winged instantly, but it was an instant too late.  From the darkness near the ceiling, a long, purplish tentacle snaked towards him.  It lashed him across the chest, and he felt a burning pain shoot through his entire body.  It felt as if his every muscle had suddenly seized.  Soundlessly he dropped to the balcony, and lay motionless.

“Pez!” Tilly cried in horror.  The company just caught a glimpse of the attack, but now they could see clearly what was taking place.  Something that resembled a large, disembodied brain drifted slowly down from the rafters.  Trailing below it were a dozen or more ropy tentacles.  Worst of all, from the middle of the brain-like, eyeless mass, a razor-sharp beak protruded, opening and closing with loud clacks, drool dripping from it.
Tilly broke into a run, racing for the spiral stairs leading to the balcony, but in his current, clumsy state, he was easily outdistanced by the lumbering form of Rusty.

Salazar cursed as his friends ran blindly into certain death.  “Oso,” he hissed, “cover them!”  Then he seemed to melt into the shadows as he darted between pillars and stones, making his way silently towards the balcony as well.
Oso pulled his bowstring to his ear, bending the longbow nearly in two.  As the beast neared Pez, preparing to snap him in half with its maw, the ranger released.  
His arrow was dead-on, and the monstrosity howled an unearthly shriek.  It scuttled quickly around the corner, seeking cover from the elf’s deadly shots.  However, it had not gone so far that its appendages could not still creep towards its fallen victim.

Pez lay immobile, unable to even blink, but his mind still functioned and raced.  He concentrated mightily, calling upon the spark of divine favor that had been restored to him.  Telepathically he called out to his companions, ‘In my belt!  The elixir that is there!  It can aid me!’  He only prayed that they understood.

Rusty reached the top of the stairway, but Tilly was only a pace behind.  With a roar, the priest ran for his fallen comrade, heedless of the danger lurking nearby.  
Tilly saw the creature turn to follow the dwarf, its tentacles writhing in anticipation.
“Here!  Over here, you…you….bird brain!” The halfling rushed forward, waving his arms to distract the beast.  His gambit paid off…in spades.  With amazing speed, the monster flew at the halfling, its tentacles snapping the air like whips.  One of them fastened around Tilly’s waist, hoisting him into the air and squeezing the breath out of him.  Tilly felt a burning sensation in his guts, but it quickly passed and he found that he could still move, though he wasn’t sure how much good it would do him.

Oso had no clear shot from his current vantage.  Looking around, he spied the opposite balcony, and made a mad dash for it.  Sprinting up the stairs, he reached the top, and moved to the railing.  He could clearly see the plight of his companions, and though he knew he might endanger them, he had no choice.  He drew his bow back again, aimed as best he could, and opened fire…

Salazar had reached the stair.  He could hear Tilly’s struggles above, and he feared for his friend’s life.  Hefting his blade, he moved quickly, but quietly up the staircase, hoping the element of surprise would be his.  As he moved out onto the balcony, looking for an opening, he suddenly knew his ploy had failed.  The creature turned its ‘face’ right at him as soon as he had left the stair.  While one tentacle continued to constrict the writhing halfling, another looped around Sal’s ankle, and jerked him from his feet.  His head struck the floor heavily, and his sword slipped from his numb, paralyzed fingers…

“Damn!  Which pocket?  Which pocket?” Rusty growled as he rummaged through the pouches dangling from Pez’ belt.  Finally he saw the flask.  He yanked the stopper free with his teeth, and rolled the elf onto his back.  With one mailed glove, he pried the warriors locked jaws apart, and poured the draught down his throat.  He could hear the creature moving up behind him, and he braced himself for the blow he knew would come…and then he heard the thing shriek a second time…

Oso’s aim continued to be true.  Arrow after arrow he fired into the thing’s chitinous hide, but still it held onto Tilly.  He could see Rusty struggling with Pez, and Sal lying seemingly lifeless nearby.  He had to buy the dwarf and the halfling a few more moments.  But then his time was up.  The creature had tired of being stung by this bothersome gnat.  It sailed into the air, angling straight for the ranger on the opposite balcony.  Oso quickly tried to knock one last arrow, but his bow clattered uselessly to the floor as a log-sized tentacle slammed into the side of his head.

Sensation slowly returned to Pez’ limbs, and he heaved himself to his feet.  “Thank you my friend,” he said, clapping Rusty on the shoulder, “I owe you my life.  Hold here, I will do what I can.”
The archon knew that he was no match in a one-on-one fight, wounded as he was.  And he surely did not want to end up paralyzed a second time.  He quickly flew from the balcony to the far side of the chamber.  From here, he could see both raised areas.  He closed his eyes briefly, calling on Tyr to grant him this boon.  Summoning his birthright once more, his eyes snapped open, and he uttered one word, that boomed like a drum throughout the chamber, “DIE!”

The beast felt a wave of power wash over it, and for a moment its perceptions dimmed, but it quickly recovered, and realized that its prey was free.  It peered towards the far balcony and saw the dwarf there alone, unprotected.  It leaped into the air again, its tentacles reaching greedily forward, preparing for the kill.  Suddenly, pain shot through its arms, again, and again.  The little morsel that it held was biting it!

Tilly had managed to free one hand, and the dagger that he gripped.  Gritting his teeth, he ripped at the creature as fast and as hard as he could.  His vision was going dark, and he felt light-headed, but he wasn’t going to give in without a fight…and then, he was falling.

Rusty watched in amazement as the little fellow made one last, valiant stand.  Fortunately, he had managed to distract the beast again, and this time it floated only a foot or two beyond the balcony.  The dwarf drew his hammer, and climbed up onto the rail.  Raising it above his head in a two-fisted grip, he cried out to his goddess as he brought it crashing down into the gelid mass of the monster’s cranium.  The thing never made a sound.  It just dropped like a stone to the floor below…


----------



## Lela

To quote myself: wow

Dang, that felt. . .Epic.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Sounds like a Grell to me...it's always good to have an archer !!!


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> *To quote myself: wow
> 
> Dang, that felt. . .Epic. *




Why thankyou!  It's hard to add the flair that's present in one of Entropy/Joachim's fights when the protaganists are only 3rd level, but give them time...


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Sounds like a Grell to me...it's always good to have an archer !!! *




Indeed it was a Grell, and fortunately for the group, only a medium-sized one at that.  Therefore, Tilly was the only one that it could grapple.  If it had been large...I fear a TPK might have been the outcome.


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *
> Indeed it was a Grell, and fortunately for the group, only a medium-sized one at that.  Therefore, Tilly was the only one that it could grapple.  If it had been large...I fear a TPK might have been the outcome. *




In a one-shot adventure we ran a while back, my Fighter/Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple had the good fortune of being grappled by a large Grell and tossed down a 100 ft mine shaft.

At the bottom an evil cleric cast Hold Person on me.

That was fun!


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> At the bottom an evil cleric cast Hold Person on me.
> 
> *




I hope you didn't fail the save.  That would be like being killed by a blind kobald or something.

Oh, I tried mixing Spell Focus (Enchantment) and the Tyranny domain to get my players with _Dominate Person_ (they're 14th or so).  The DC was 28 and every made it.  The Fighter (who's always easy to _Dominate_) rolled a 19.  Dangit.

I'll pop up with _Dominate Monster_ later.


----------



## Angcuru

Y'know it just dawned on me...can Sal talk to snakes?


----------



## Joachim2

No he can't talk to snakes.  To be quite honest, I have never even read one of the Harry Potter books, but it was brought to my attention that I had "stolen" one of the names from the series.  

I actually got Salazar out of the Typical Names List in the front of the FRCS.  Unlike Gfunk ("Pez", "Entropy"), I am pretty much incapable of coming up with good names without borrowing them from somewhere else, but if I had known that Salazar was from such a popular serial, I would have gone with something less recognizable or commercial...like "Logan" (j/k).

Oh, well, c'est la vi.  All of the names of my old characters have pretty much been stolen from somewhere (Alphar, Joachim, et al).

P.S.  Dropping the Dragon Disciple and then casting Hold Person on him was pretty fun


----------



## JollyDoc

DESPITE ALL MY RAGE, I AM STILL JUST A RAT IN A CAGE

Pez rushed to the fallen creature and heaved its carcass aside.  Tilly lay unmoving beneath it, but to Pez infinite relief, he was still breathing, and shortly his eyes fluttered open.  “Wow…did I do that?” he asked in a wheezy voice as he raised himself on one elbow and eyed the mutilated remains warily.
“Aye, that ye did lad,” Rusty laughed as he came down the stairs carrying Sal’s limp form, “with a little help from me hammer, and that pointy eared feller’s toothpicks.  Don’t be worryin’ about yer friend here.  He’ll be right as rain in a few minutes, and the elf as well.  Grell poison’s potent stuff, but it wears off quick.”
“Grell?” Pez asked.
“Yep, that’s what yon beastie was.  Lives in caves and the like.  Waits around fer unwary sorts…like yerself…to pass by, then they drop on’em, paralyze’em quick, and tuck’em away fer a snack later.  Count yerself lucky boy.”

As Rusty said, Oso and Salazar revived in due course, chagrined, but none the worse for wear.  A thorough search of the chamber revealed nothing of value, and they seemed no closer to finding a path to the Malachite Fortress.  Sal tried to recall the details of the map they had seen earlier, and it seemed that east of this room lay a series of passages and other rooms they had not yet explored.  
“We should keep moving,” he said, shouldering his pack and heading for the far side of the room, “If we don’t find something soon, we’re going to have to backtrack to the beginning and start searching all over again.”

The prospect of spending any more time in Jzadirune than necessary wasn’t appealing to anyone, and so they continued on.  The corridors and tunnels all began to blend together before long, one looking very much like another.  Still there search was fruitless.  At last they arrived at the end of a hallway blocked by another of the ubiquitous gear doors.
“Well, this is it,” Sal said with a sigh, “As near as I can tell, beyond this door is the last room on the map that we haven’t been in.  Brace yourselves men, we might have to fight off another horde of dust bunnies.  Tilly, the key please.”

As the great door rolled away, the room beyond seemed to be some sort of armory, with empty weapon racks lining the walls.  In the middle of the floor rested a large wooden chest with a flat lid and iron hinges.  Atop the chest was a small, silver cage holding a rat with a white, star-shaped splotch of fur on its tiny forehead.  It gripped the bars and stared at the group, squeaking excitedly.

“Well, well, well,” Pez said smugly with his hands on his hips.  He walked slowly around the cage and the chest.  “I suppose this is what all the fuss has been about.  This is what’s worth selling a couple of dozen of your fellow townsfolk into slavery.”  He leaned over and tapped on the cage, “I hope you know all the trouble you’ve caused little fellow.  Your master has a lot of explaining to do.”  The rat continued to chitter animatedly at Pez, waving its paws around frantically.  
“If I didn’t know better, Pez,” Sal noted, “I’d say the little bugger was trying to tell you something.”
“Hmm…,” Pez murmured.  The filthy gnome did say the rat was his familiar.  Perhaps it was more than it appeared to be.  Pez  allowed his thoughts to drift as he summoned a small, but very valuable ability that was another gift of his divine heritage…the gift of tongues.  As he cleared his head, and focused on the room again, he heard distinct, high-pitched words coming from the rat now.
“My master!  Where is my master?  Is he safe?  Are you here to rescue me?” 
“So you can speak,” Pez said in amazement, but to most of the others, it sounded like gibberish.  To Rusty, however, it was very familiar.  “That’s Undercommon yer speakin’,” he growled, “the tongue of the Underworld.  I’d be careful who I used them words around.”
Pez turned back to the rat, “You are Starbrow, I presume.  Your master is quite safe, I assure you.  He is a…guest…of the temple of Tyr at the moment, and he is anxiously awaiting your return.  We will indeed let you out of here, but first, you must tell me what you have seen during your imprisonment.”
“Skulks,” the rat squeaked, “and creepers.  They come and go, sometimes bringing town people with them.”
“Where do they take the people?” Pez asked eagerly.
“Thru the door…there!”
Pez looked where the rat indicated, but could see no portal.  Perhaps another hidden one.  “Oso,” he said, “take a look around that area.  See if you can find anything.  Have you seen any other creatures helping the skulks?” he asked Starbrow.
“Goblins,” the rat answered.
“Interesting,” said Pez, and then he had a sudden thought, “Are there any enemies in this room now?  Hidden?”
“That depends on whom you consider an enemy” Pez nearly jumped out of his skin, for this voice had not come from Starbrow.  The language was Undercommon, but it seemed to come from below him.  He glanced down quickly, and saw that a large, toothy mouth had appeared in the front of the chest, and it now grinned up at him.
“Who…what…are you!?” he asked in alarm, quickly taking several steps back.  The others quickly gathered around, unsheathing weapons.
“I am merely a guardian,” the chest replied, “set here to guard your furry friend.  I’m afraid I can’t let you just take him.”
“Well in that case,” Pez said, making no pretense at diplomacy, “I’m afraid you’ll have to be neutralized.”
“Heh, heh, heh,” the chest chuckled as two heavily muscled arms suddenly protruded from its sides, “you and what army?”

Pez gripped his sword tightly, and stepped towards the strange creature.  He swung the blade up in a long arc, and then brought it around in a sweeping blow that would have cleaved any normal wooden chest in two.  He felt his weapon sink into the side of the chest, though it felt more like flesh than wood, but when he tried to retract his strike, he found that the sword was stuck fast.
Meanwhile, Salazar had uncoiled a heavy, spiked chain from his backpack.  He stood back several feet and whipped it towards the monster, burying the sharp hook into its top.  He too was unable to reclaim his weapon though.  It was held, and no amount of tugging could free it.

Tilly attempted to somersault around behind the chest, but succeeded only in tangling his feet together and falling forward awkwardly, his shortsword somehow managing to stab into the creature before being wrenched out of his hand.

Simultaneously, Rusty whirled his hammer in for a solid hit, and with a mighty heave was able to pull it free from the beast’s sticky hide.  Oso stood against the far wall, and fired two arrows at their opponent.  His arrows were true, but they seemed to be mired in tar after they hit.

The creature seemed to feel the impact of their blows.  It yowled in pain and fury, and a sticky substance resembling tree sap poured from the various wounds in its hide.  Enraged, it swung a mighty fist towards Pez, lifting the warrior several inches off the floor as it connected with his mid-section.  Its large hand then closed around Pez’ breastplate and yanked him forward, sticking him firmly against its side.  

The company continued to try and free themselves and their weapons from the chest monster, but to no avail.  Tilly still had his dagger free, and Rusty could still bring his hammer to bear.  Between them, they managed to deal enough damage to the creature to cause it to cease its struggles.  It collapsed into a pile of amorphous goo, releasing Pez and the equipment of his companions.  

“You might have tried talking with it more, you know?” Sal said, scowling at Pez, “It may have been able to tell us something about the forces we’ll be facing in the Fortress.”
“Since when have you started taking the advice of furniture?” Pez asked incredulously, “Oh, I forgot.  You’re a thief!  Of course you’d believe a talking treasure chest!”
“Who are you calling thief?” Tilly shouted, his voice going up another octave.
“Now, now boys,” Rusty said, stepping into the midst of the three, “Yer lettin’ the strain get to ye.  I seen it before…dungeon fever.  Ye need be settlin’ yerselves down.  Have a drink before I knock some sense into the lot o’ya!” he brandished his hammer threateningly in one hand, and a large flask in the other.
“I’ve found something,” Oso suddenly interrupted, and indeed he now stood next to an opening in the formerly blank wall.  An octagonal room lay on the other side, its floor not made of stone, but rather a wooden platform supported by taut iron chains looped over eight enormous pulleys bolted to the ceiling.  One end of each chain was fastened to a corner of the platform, while the other end dropped through a hole in the middle, connected to something far below…


----------



## Angcuru

> “Wow…did I do that?”
> 
> “Aye, that ye did lad, with a little help from me hammer, and that pointy eared feller’s toothpicks.



 Wit da funny.


----------



## Lela

The Dwarf is the peacemaker!?!

Something is seriously off with this party.  I say we kill them all and let Tyr sort it out.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> *The Dwarf is the peacemaker!?!
> 
> Something is seriously off with this party.  I say we kill them all and let Tyr sort it out. *




Funny you should say that . . .


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Funny you should say that . . .  *




Well, it wouldn't be the first TPK this group's seen.


----------



## JollyDoc

Alas, dear friends.  Our brave adventurers have suffered their first tragedy (but I'm sure not their last).  One of our heroes met their end in game play last evening. I'll not say whom for now (and Gfunk and Joachim, Don't spoil it!)
I'll probably not be able to post an update until the weekend, as Gfunk, Joachim and myself are headed to GenCon.  We'll let you know who wins the D&D toughman contest.  FYI, G's character is a 25th level, anthropomorphic giant viper/half nixie Psion.  To quote the Joker..."Wait'll they get aload of me"


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Something is definately wrong with Rusty!!! First off, he's a peacemaker. But then, why does he talk like a pirate, you landlubbers??? Aye.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Something is definately wrong with Rusty!!! First off, he's a peacemaker. But then, why does he talk like a pirate, you landlubbers??? Aye. *




Don't you know Dwarven dialect actually sounds like an Irish pirate speaking, boy'o?


----------



## Angcuru

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *Don't you know Dwarven dialect actually sounds like an Irish pirate speaking, boy'o? *



Dwarves are basically short, subterranean, stone-loving Irishmen, laddie.   D'ye ken wha ah spake of?


----------



## JollyDoc

AND ONE SHALL FALL…

The company stood staring at the elevator platform, certain that this path would lead them to their goal, but at the same time quite uncertain of the consequences of reaching that destination.

Pez spoke first, “If we are going deeper, we are sure to be encountering far greater dangers than we have already.  One of us should return to the temple and inform Jenya of our status.  She should be aware of our last known location should we fail.”

Oso glanced sharply at the holy warrior, “I will go.  I have no love of these deep places.  I feel confined, closed in.  I will tell Jenya what has occurred thus far, but know this…if you do not return, I will come in search of you.  I swear this to you.”

Before the others could protest, the ranger turned on his heel and disappeared into the darkness.

Pez looked around at his remaining companions, quietly gauging their resolve.  “Our descent on this platform will not be a quiet one.  If the fortress below has been forewarned of our approach, we could very well be walking into a trap.  I will go ahead and scout the area.  You three wait here, and I shall come back swiftly.”

“Now just a minute!” Salazar protested, “How are you going to scout any quieter than the rest of us?  Tilly and I are somewhat more familiar with infiltration, if you know what I mean.  If we lose you, we’ve lost our best swordsman.  I don’t think we should split up.”

“Trust me,” Pez said quietly, “I have abilities beyond your comprehension.”  As if in proof, the elf’s body began to dissolve into a misty vapor that still bore the general outline of Pez, but no substance.  The cloud then flowed through the central hole of the platform, and out of sight.

“Blast him!” Rusty spat, “I’m guessin’ he don’t recall what happened the last time he went scoutin’.”

Pez flew silently down the darkened shaft, deeper and deeper into the earth.  After a while, the walls of the shaft turned from bare gray stone to polished black malachite.  It took the archon several minutes to reach the bottom, which he guessed to be some two hundred feet below the chamber in which his friends waited.
The room at the bottom was completely bare.  He could see the chains attached to a pulley mechanism on the floor, and then rising up into the darkness.  A single, iron reinforced door seemed to be the only exit.

Pez drifted over to the door, and then slipped soundlessly under the crack beneath.  Beyond he found himself in a large hallway, its ceiling rising to an apex some twenty feet above.  The floor, walls and ceiling were all composed of smooth, black stone.  Two cylindrical, iron cages dangled from the ceiling by iron chains, one nearby and the other some forty feet further down the passage.  
A strange sculpture stood in the middle of the hall between the two cages.  It seemed to be a five-foot tall column of roughly hewn gray stone covered with sharp protrusions.  Four crystal-tipped appendages jutted from the stony mass, each one pointing in a different direction.  Some sort of guidepost, Pez assumed.  He flew on down the corridor, past the statue and the cages.  Ahead, the hall seemed to reach a dead-end.  Another iron-reinforced door stood closed to his left.  

Again, he sank down to the level of the floor and flowed easily beneath the portal.  Instantly he was assailed by a putrid stench.  The room he had entered was splattered wall-to-wall with filth, bile, bones and other disgusting remains.  No furniture was present, per se, but some of the older refuse had hardened into a crude chair.  Seated on this dung throne was a large, gangly creature.  It would be at least nine feet tall standing, Pez estimated.  It was dressed in a boiled, hide breast piece, and a great, curved falchion rested across its knees.  Large yellow tusks protruded from its undershot jaw, and its red-rimmed, yellow eyes immediately focused on Pez.

Xukasus was bored, and he was irritated…not a good combination.  His boredom stemmed from the fact that he was charged by Kazmojen to stand guard over this approach to the fortress, and to oversee the hobgoblins as well, neither of which was particularly challenging.  After all, the only ones who ever came down the shaft were those miserable skulks or the hairy little creepers.  True, they often had a slave shipment with them, but he wasn’t even allowed to sample those wares.  They were strictly off-limits.  
His irritation was due to the fact that he grew more and more weary of this form he was forced to wear.  You see, Xukasus was not the ogre that he appeared to be.  He was, in fact, an otyugh, a creature that revels in filth and debris.  He had been seeking a particularly tasty bit of decaying refuse in the gnome enclave above, when he had triggered one of their blasted traps.  He found himself instantly transformed into his current guise.  Kazmojen had found him thus, and had promised to find a way to restore him if he agreed to serve the slaver.  So, here he sat, day after day with nothing to break the tedium and monotony…until now.

At first, Xukasus did not know what to make of the misty cloud seeping under his door, but as it assumed a humanoid shape, he recalled that a few days ago one of those sneaking skulks had come down the shaft in a panic, claiming there were intruders above.  Xukasus had dismissed the rantings as more of the paranoia that the skulks were so noted for, but is seemed now that they were telling the truth.  How fortunate for him.  He lurched to his feet, bringing his falchion up above his head, “Fresh carrion for my larder!  Very nice!”

Pez knew he was in trouble.  The gaseous form he had assumed was fine for unobtrusive spying, but totally unsuited for combat.  He could bring none of his weapons or abilities to bear, nor could he move particularly fast.  As the ogre’s sword came whistling down, he quickly zipped back under the doorway, and began moving up the hallway as quickly as he could.

The door behind him slammed open and the ogre came roaring into the passage.  “You can run, but you can’t hide!  Xukasus hungers, and his appetite won’t wait!”
Pez tried to move faster, but the giant was gaining.  He had just passed the guidepost, when he was given a second shock as the statue began to move!

The statue’s base began sliding across the floor towards Pez, and its spiked appendages began swinging in large, deadly arcs.  
“You see,” the ogre cried, “My little pet has a surprise for you!  Hawr, hawr, hawr!”

Pez could tell that he wouldn’t make it to the elevator shaft in time.  Thinking quickly, he darted between the bars of the cage which hung nearby, hoping for a brief respite to gather his wits.
The ogre roared in frustration, and began shaking the cage with one great hand.  The lock held fast and Xukasus’ huge fingers could not fit between the bars.  Enraged, the giant drew back with his falchion and began hacking at the iron bars.  On the other side, the stone statue was also raining blow after blow against the cage.  

Pez knew his time was running out.  He could see the cage bars starting to buckle.  He waited for just the right moment, when both of his opponents were winding up for another blow, and then he quickly flowed through the bars on the back side of the cage, and made a break for the door.  He made it beneath, and managed to fly several feet up the shaft before the ogre threw the door open and charged inside, his stone pet right behind.  

“Get down here and fight!” Xukasus raged, shaking his fist at his escaping prey.
“Not just now, thanks,” Pez taunted back, “Perhaps another time, when you’re not so busy.  Good hunting to you!”  With that, he soared back up the shaft, the shouts and curses of the ogre diminishing in the distance.

Several minutes later, Sal, Tilly and Rusty breathed easier as they saw the misty form of Pez reappear on the platform.  As quickly as he had dissolved, the warrior now solidified back to his normal form.  “We’ve got trouble,” he began, “The approach is guarded, and not just by a few lowly skulks.  It’s an ogre, and he’s got some sort of animated stone construct with him.  We…”
Abruptly, Pez’ words were cut off as the platform lurched into motion, rapidly sinking into the shaft with him on it.  The platform was already twenty feet down before the others realized what was happening.  “Come on!” Tilly cried, and he leaped out into the void.  He attempted to cushion his landing by rolling with it, but in his current, clumsy state, he fell in a heap, turning his ankle as he hit.

Salazar followed and was able to land nimbly in a crouch.  He rolled to the side as he heard a dwarven curse from above, and just narrowly avoided the hurtling missile that was the armored priest as he struck the wooden platform with the force of a hammer.

The companions gathered themselves and drew their weapons, knowing they had lost the element of surprise and would likely be in for the fight of their lives.  “We may still have a chance,” Sal said.  He removed the glowing circlet that he wore around his head, which had provided light for the group since being enchanted by Jenya with an ever-burning flame.  He flung it to the far side of the platform, creating an area of shadow on the near side.  “Everyone stand out of the light.  Be as quiet as you can, and don’t move until you have no choice.  We may be able to salvage a bit of advantage.”

Xukasus waited.  He had opened the hidden door in the shaft and entered the control room for the elevator.  Triggering it, he hoped, would either crush his prey, or bring it back down to him.  If nothing else, he would ride the platform back up and hunt the little morsel down room by room.  Now, he crouched within the darkness of the little room, gazing out into the gloom, waiting for the platform to arrive.  His sharp eyes could see in total darkness, and he could pick out the form of his pet across the way, standing in the doorway and blocking the only way out.

The elevator platform settled to the floor with a bump.  Immediately, the companions could see outlined in the light, the lumpy stone shape standing in the doorway.  Pez also noted the new opening on the far side of the room, but could see only darkness within.
Tilly, however, saw something else…a hulking shape crouched in hiding, waiting to spring.  He opened his mouth to shout a warning, but at that moment, the construct charged.

Sal forced himself to wait for the last possible moment.  Despite his attempt to hide, the stone creature seemed to arrow right for him.  It’s massive arms drew back to strike, but just as they fell, the rogue deftly tumbled to the side and behind it, his blade striking a glancing blow as he passed.  

At the same moment, Xukasus erupted from his concealment.  Shouting in fury, he rushed for Pez, picking his now solid quarry out from among the shadows.  Pez knew that it was no use hiding any more, and he raced forward, meeting the ogre head on.  “For Tyr!” he cried as the two collided, their blades ringing together.  For a brief moment, Pez held his ground against the onslaught, but then the giant’s strength overwhelmed him.  The huge falchion crashed down, crushing the archon’s shoulder plate, and biting into the flesh beneath.

Rusty and Salazar both saw that Pez was in trouble.  The priest moved first, attempting to rush in beneath the giant’s reach, but he was stopped cold by a kick from the ogre’s tree-trunk sized leg.  
Sal used the distraction to move to a flanking position behind Xukasus, but as he did, he momentarily forgot about his other opponent.  The statue swung its club-like arm with deadly accuracy, hammering Sal between the shoulders.  Sal felt his lungs gasping for air, but he managed to keep his feet and ducked quickly into the elevator control room.  

Pez staggered under the blow from the ogre.  He reeled backwards, putting his back to the wall of the shaft, and bringing his sword up in a defensive crouch.  Xukasus stalked in, grinning broadly, his tusks dripping in anticipation.  He lifted his blade high above his head, and brought it down squarely towards Pez’ upraised sword, but at the last minute, he reversed his blow, instead turning it into a slash towards the warriors midsection.  Pez saw the feint a fraction of a second too late.  The falchion sliced deeply into his abdomen, hurling him against the wall.  The archon’s vision grew dark, and he slumped to the floor in a growing pool of blood.

As Xukasus moved to pursue Pez, his companion followed Sal.  The rogue backed cautiously away from the approaching monolith.  He saw there was no way out of this room…just a lever jutting from the far wall.  He reached into his pack, and drew forth the spiked length of chain he kept inside.  As the statue approached, Sal whipped the chain out, wrapping it around the base of the column.  With a tremendous jerk, he managed to topple the thing completely over.  Now was his chance, he could leap past it and back into the shaft chamber.  However, just as he made his move, the statue heaved itself up again, and slammed one of its spiked arms into Sal’s chest.  The rogue staggered back, but before he could recover, another blow crashed into his skull.

Tilly watched in horror as events unfolded.  He had tried to help his friends, but he wasn’t quick enough.  His clumsiness made his attempts slow and easily avoidable.  He had been forced to retreat time and again, and now the ogre was turning its attention to him.  Across the room, he saw Rusty backing up as the statue exited the room it had chased Sal into, its arms dripping blood and gore.  Not Sal, he thought, not Sal.

“Tis no use lad!” Rusty shouted to him, “We’re done fer.  I’ll hold’em off best I can.  Run fer it!”
Tilly dashed between the ogre’s legs as it tried to swing for him.  He raced past the statue and into the control room.  He had a last, desperate idea.  “Rusty!” he cried, “Come on!  In here…quickly!”

The dwarf retreated, step by step towards Tilly, his shield deflecting blow after blow from the construct.  He was almost to the door, and turned to dive in, but at the final moment, the stone statue landed a solid blow across his lower spine.  He crumpled to the floor of the platform, inches away from Tilly’s outstretched hand, unmoving.

Tilly saw both the ogre and the statue now moving for him.  With a wail of despair, he slammed the door to the control room shut, and rushed towards the lever on the far wall.  His heart quailed as he saw the bloody form of Sal lying on the floor beneath it.  He couldn’t grieve for his friend now, there was no time.  He grabbed the lever just as he heard the door smash behind him, and threw it up.  He heard the gears engage, as the platform rose into the shaft, carrying his assailants away…but also Pez and Rusty.


----------



## Lela

Well, you slautered that little band of do-gooders.

Care to let us in on how you did it?

Seems like just about everything went wrong in every way possible.  Let us in on the gory details.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, you slautered that little band of do-gooders.
> 
> Care to let us in on how you did it?
> 
> Seems like just about everything went wrong in every way possible.  Let us in on the gory details. *




Don't be so quick to discount our intrepid group.  As I said earlier, only one actually died.  The fate of the others remains to be seen.  As for the how, well, die rolling on their part had a lot to do with it.  Xukasus had an AC of 21, and not one of the party members was able to hit him, mostly through low rolling.  The stone spike (the statue), had a fairly low AC, but did significant damage.  
Two significant events:  Pez took a critical hit from Xukasus, which reduced him to neg 1 hp.
Salazar took one hit from the stone spike, which staggered him...0hp.  If he had gone negative, the spike would have left alone, but because he was still standing at 0, it hit him again, and took him below neg 10.  
After that, it was all over but the screaming.


----------



## Lela

Luck of the dice, it seems.  Happens to the best of groups.  It's like running into a blind kobald.  Sometimes you just can't avoid fate.


----------



## JollyDoc

LAST MAN (OR IS IT HALFLING?) STANDING

Tilly leaned heavily against the lever, listening as the elevator platform climbed higher up the shaft and the angry curses of the ogre retreated.  He closed his eyes and took a moment to catch his breath.  He couldn’t believe how terribly wrong everything had gone.  Could he really be the only one left alive?  
Opening his eyes, he looked down where Salazar lay at his feet.  “I’m truly sorry old friend,” he whispered.  The grief he felt was stronger than he would have imagined.  Sal had been his business associate, true, but also his best friend, and on more than one occasion, his savior.  Still, Tilly was a pragmatist and a survivor.  He knew that he couldn’t stay here.  Once the platform reached the top of the shaft, the ogre would simply come back down again.  He would have gained nothing.  He had to get out of here.

He reached inside Sal’s tunic and retrieved the flat keys that where hidden there.  He would need them if he ever made it back to Jzadirune.  Wishing his fellow rogue good speed on his final journey, the halfling limped back out into the deserted shaft, and then into the hallway beyond.

Tilly made his way quietly down the corridor, not hearing another sound and seeing no one else living.   He passed the open door to Xukasus’ chamber, but after a quick glance inside showed no other exit, he passed by the noisome lair.  

Abruptly, the passage came to a dead-end.  Tilly leaned his head against the blank wall in frustration.  He was trapped.  What would he do now?  He couldn’t hide forever.  The ogre would surely track him down eventually.  No…there had to be a way out.  The ogre had to enter the rest of the fortress by some means.  Tilly began running his hands over the malachite surface, searching for hidden seams or cracks.  Finally, at the very base of the wall, he spied a hairline fracture in the otherwise pristine stone.  He traced it inch by inch until he determined that it formed a regular, rectangular outline.  At one edge he found that a small, circular piece of the wall could be depressed.  He pushed it once, and immediately the section swung outward.

The large chamber beyond the secret door was dimly lit by a stone brazier in each corner, carved in the likeness of an ovoid creature with three stubby legs, three eyes, and three spindly arms spaced equidistantly around its pebbly body.  A dark, pungent haze filled the room due to the smoke rising from the flames.
Great pairs of iron doors were set into opposite facing walls, and the pair to the northwest was sealed with a heavy, iron bar.  A large stone stature of a dwarven warrior stood before the southeast set of doors.  The dwarf stared blankly forward, two glistening black gems embedded in his eyes, a spiked helmet resting atop his formidable brow.  His armor bore graven glyphs, and a shield was slung over his back.  His stony gauntlets rested on the handle of a greataxe etched with fiery patterns, its head planted firmly on the floor.  Draped over the statue was a mass of iron chains ending in nasty barbs, spikes, hooks and blades.  Some of them were coiled around the statue’s arms and legs.  However, what immediately drew Tilly's attention was the pair of hobgoblins flanking each set of doors.  As soon as they saw the hidden door open, they turned, drew their swords, and rushed towards the frightened halfling.

Tilly knew this was the end.  He was badly wounded, he couldn’t run, and he had no hope of standing against four fresh warriors.  He braced himself, blades in hand.  If he had to go, it wouldn’t be without a fight.  It seemed he would be seeing Salazar again after all.

Suddenly, he heard a voice behind him, “Psst!  Here!  Quickly!”
He turned and saw that a previously blank section of the corridor, just beyond Xukasus’ chamber, was now open.  Standing just outside of the opening were two young men.  The first was rather pale, with crisp blue eyes and silky blonde hair pulled back in three braids, while the second was tanned with bright green eyes and curly black hair.  Both bore elven blood, as evidenced by the slight point to their ears.  They wore leather armor and had shortbows in hand.  

Tilly wasted no time looking a gift horse in the mouth.  He might very well be rushing from one bad situation to another, but given his choices this seemed like the better option.  He slammed the door closed just as the hobgoblins were in striking distance.  He then limped as quickly as his injured leg would allow towards his would-be saviors.

Just then, the door behind him burst open and the hobgoblins poured out.  Instantly the bows of the half-elves sang out.  The foremost of the pursuers dropped with two arrows sprouting from his chest.
Tilly reached the relative safety of the hidden passage just as the remaining three hobgoblins closed the distance.  The half-elves dropped their bows and drew longswords from their scabbards.  

One hobgoblin engaged each of Tilly’s newfound friends, and both managed to penetrate the defenses of the half-breeds.  They fell back towards Tilly, favoring deep gashes.  The third hobgoblin tried to circle around towards Tilly himself.  The halfling knew that he had to try and help.  It would do him no good if these fine young gentlemen were killed while attempting to rescue him.

The little rogue gripped his blades tightly, and waited for the hobgoblin to rush in.  As he did, Tilly ducked clumsily under an equally clumsy strike.  He came up on the creature’s left side, where he firmly embedded one blade in its abdomen, and the other between its ribs.  The hobgoblin wheezed and collapsed heavily to the floor.

As Tilly turned to assist the half-elves, he saw that they already had the situation well in hand.  The other two hobgoblins lay in a heap.  “Come on,” the blonde one said, “help us drag them inside.  The elevator is returning.”  Indeed, Tilly could now hear the platform beginning its descent.

The trio dragged the bodies of the hobgoblins into the concealed hallway, and pulled the door tightly shut.  Tilly then collapsed to the floor, breathing heavily.
“You’re wounded,” the dark-haired youth said, bending to examine the rogue’s injuries.  He laid his hands flat against the cuts and began chanting quietly.  Soon, his fingers glowed with a soft yellow light, and Tilly could feel his pain ease as his lacerations began to seal shut.
“You’re a priest!” he gasped.
“More of a devotee you could say,” the man replied.  “Perhaps some brief introductions are in order.  I am Fellian Shard, and my partner in crime here is Fario Ellegoth.”
“Fellian and Fario,” Tilly mused for a moment, then his eyes brightened in comprehension, “Ah!  You two are the other investigators that Gretchyn spoke of.  The two that came to the orphanage after the Lord Mayor’s men.”
“The same,” Fellian said, “but as you have probably surmised, we do not work for the Lord Mayor.  We are looking for a friend…a wizard by the name of Elethor Ashstaff.  He was abducted about three weeks ago from his home.  We thought that the kidnappings at the orphanage might be related.  Then we learned that you and your friends had been hired as investigators by the church of Tyr.  We thought by following you, we might find information about Elethor’s whereabouts.  Unfortunately, we seemed to have gotten a bit ahead of you, and found our way down here.  We had just discovered this passage when your comrade made his ghostly appearance and alerted the ogre.  I’m sorry we couldn’t be of more assistance during the battle, but I’m afraid that one is a bit out of our league.”
“Well, I guess in hindsight, I’d have to agree with you there,” Tilly said glumly, “He was certainly out of ours.  Speaking of which, do you two have a plan for getting out of here?  I’m sure he’s not just going to let us pass by saying please.”
“Funny you should ask…” Fario grinned.

The trio waited several long minutes, hoping to give the ogre time to pass by and, with any luck, move on to check his hobgoblin lackeys.  Then, both of the half-elves drew small flasks from their belts.  Each took a sip, and promptly faded from view.  Tilly then felt a flask pushed into his hand.  Following their example, he drank quickly and vanished as well.  He saw the secret entrance to the passage open a crack, and then heard Fario’s sharp intake of breath.  “Run!” he shouted, and the door was thrown open wide.  

Tilly heard footsteps running into the hall, and as he hurried to the doorway, he saw why.  The statue was back in place in the center of the corridor, and it had noticed the door opening and was heading his way.  Tilly bolted to the right, towards the door to the elevator shaft at the end of the passage.  The statue heard him a fraction too late, swinging its stone arms wildly about, but connecting with nothing.

Tilly rushed onto the platform, slamming the door behind him.  “Brace yourself,” Fario’s voice said from nearby, “Going up!”  The elevator lurched into motion, clanking inexorably upward.  “Where’s Fellian?” Tilly shouted over the noise.  “Don’t worry about him,” Fario answered, “He’ll meet us at the top.”

Sure enough, when the platform reached Jzadirune again, Fellian was there.  He offered no explanation of how he’d managed it, and Tilly felt it best not to pry.  The three of them made their way quickly back through the deserted ruins, and up to Keygan’s shop.  “Here is where we part company, little friend,” Fellian said as they stepped out into the street.  “What will you do now?”
“I’m going back to the temple to report our failure,” Tilly said in resignation, but then his face hardened, “Then I’m coming back here.  I’m going down there to find out what happened to Pez and Rusty.  I owe them both my life, and if there is any chance they are still alive, then I’m going to help them.”
“Brave sentiments,” Fario laughed, “Foolish, but brave.  Well, since we still haven’t found Elethor, I imagine we will be returning as well.  Meet us here in the morning, and we will accompany you…at least until our paths part.”  Tilly nodded in agreement, thankful for the offer.  He shook hands with his newfound friends and then turned for home.


----------



## Lazybones

Interesting developments.  My story is a bit behind yours in terms of posting, but I was drafting this very section today at work and it struck me how easily the stone spike/ogre-tugh combo could lead to disaster for an unlucky party.  Both have very high AC for a group of low-level adventurers, although it's compensated for to some extent by the relatively inaccurate attacks of the ogre-tugh (only +3 atk IIRC).  My group has a gnome and dwarf that each get +4 AC vs. the ogre's attacks.  Looks like your group just got plain unlucky.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Oh my gosh...we're all waiting for Tilly's revenge !!!


----------



## gfunk

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Interesting developments. . . Looks like your group just got plain unlucky. *




Though the ogre's attack bonuses were relatively low he was using a Falchion, meaning that his crit range was 18-20.  Nevertheless, Pez's AC was 22 at the time, so yes unlucky dice rolling had a lot to do with it.

But we truly underestimated the real threat -- we should have taken out the elemental first.


----------



## Lazybones

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> Though the ogre's attack bonuses were relatively low he was using a Falchion, meaning that his crit range was 18-20.  Nevertheless, Pez's AC was 22 at the time, so yes unlucky dice rolling had a lot to do with it.*




Indeed... with a +3 atk bonus, the probability of scoring a confirmed crit against AC22 is 1 in 100! (.10 x .10)


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> * Oh my gosh...we're all waiting for Tilly's revenge !!! *




_Fear me, for I am the Halfling of DOOOOooommmmm *Cough* *Evil Laugh* *Hacking Cough*_


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fear me, for I am the Halfling of DOOOOooommmmm *Cough* *Evil Laugh* *Hacking Cough* *




Yeah, something like that!  


_*Run, Ogre, run !!!*_


----------



## JollyDoc

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Indeed... with a +3 atk bonus, the probability of scoring a confirmed crit against AC22 is 1 in 100! (.10 x .10) *




Unlucky is right, LB.  Believe it or not, the ogre-tugh did indeed crit Pez, but yes, the stone spike was the true threat.  On multiple attacks of opportunity, it hit Salazar.  Also, Salazar failed several tumble checks.  The dice were just not working for our heroes.  They never laid a glove on Xukasus during the entire battle.

By the way, I'm thouroughly enjoying you SH.  Very nice character development.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, something like that!
> 
> 
> *Run, Ogre, run !!!* *




The halfling of doom is right.  I hope to update by tomorrow, and you will see how Tilly fared...and a new player is introduced into the drama.


----------



## JollyDoc

NEW BLOOD

Jenya sat with her head bowed, and her hands folded before her on the desk.  Nearby, Ruphus murmured soft prayers with a trembling voice.  Oso paced back and forth near the window, his fists clenched in silent rage.
Tilly had just finished his tale and the news he brought was a serious blow to those gathered.

“I’m truly sorry for your loss,” Jenya said at length, raising her dark eyes and fixing Tilly with a sympathetic gaze.  “I will, of course, understand if you choose not to continue this mission.  You will be compensated for your time, and we will tend your injuries.  The temple is open to you for as long as you need it.”

“And what will you do if I don’t go back?” Tilly asked.  Oso glared at him sharply.
“We will try and find another group,” Jenya answered calmly, “or we will send some of our own, though we can ill afford to spare any at this time.  I do not mean to sound cold to your plight, but I fear for the children, and the other good folk of this town.  If we are forced to start anew, all hope may be lost.”  

“You don’t have to worry,” Tilly said, standing, “I’ve already made up my mind.  I’m going back.  Fario and Fellian have agreed to go with me.  I’m going to see if Rusty and Pez are still alive, and I’ll do my best to fulfill my part of the original agreement.”  Tilly then looked meaningfully at Oso.

“If you think to shame me further, you needn’t bother,” the ranger snapped, “I fully realize that my absence may have cost our companions their lives.  I’m with you now, and to the end.  I will avenge them, or I will not leave those halls again.”
_______________________________________________

Gardrid huffed and puffed as he lumbered down the alley, cursing himself roundly.  Fool, he thought, hammer-headed fool!  Once again, he had let his temper get the better of him; let himself be drawn into a fight.  Maybe the twenty pints of ale had something to do with it as well, but he had been parched after the long journey from the mountains, and that stick-in-the-mud Rustifarius hadn’t wanted to stop for a quick nip.  So Gardrid had suggested splitting up once they’d reached the city.  He’d told the priest they could cover more ground that way, and have a better chance of turning up information about the location of the Malachite Fortress and Zenith’s clan.  

Unfortunately, Gardrid’s first stop, the Drowning Morkoth, had also been his last.  Those blasted, loud-mouthed water rats had it coming to them, making fun of his Mohawk.  That was a badge of honor and pride among the Slayers.  He’d won the right to wear it after killing his first bugbear.  No one insulted the Kuldjargh of Glaugathor and got away with it.  They didn’t call them battleragers for nothing!

When the city guard had finally come to break up the misunderstanding, they hadn’t wanted to listen to Gardrid’s explanation.  The fact that they had to pry his jaws open to get him off of one of the scurvy dogs might have had something to do with it.  In any case, he’d spent the last two days cooling off as a guest of the constabulary, and now he had no idea where Rusty’d gotten off to.  Fortunately, he’d shared a cell with a talkative fellow who gave him the name of a local locksmith, a gnome by the name of Ghelve.  His shop was supposed to be around here somewhere…
______________________________________________


Tilly and Oso arrived in front of Keygan’s shop the next morning, and found Fario and Fellian waiting for them.  “Oso, I presume,” Fario said with a grin, extending his hand towards the elf.  Oso looked down at the gesture without acknowledging it, “I don’t like people knowing more about me that I do about them,” he said curtly.  
“No harm meant,” Fario replied amiably, “I forgot how touchy you ‘pure-bloods’ could be.  Fellian and I are investigators.  It’s our job to know things.  We are on the same side, you know?”
“We’ll see,” Oso said, opening the door to the shop.

Just then, Oso found himself roughly shouldered aside, “Make way!  Comin’ through!”  
A muscular, slightly rotund dwarf with a shockingly orange beard and Mohawk stood in front of the doorway.  His body bore several tattoos and piercings, and a huge axe lay across his back. 
“Here now!  What is this?” Tilly said, stepping forward, “Why is Keygan so suddenly popular with dwarves?  You’re the second one we’ve met in as many days.”
“What’s that ye say, little feller?” the dwarf said, eyeing Tilly warily, “There's been another dwarf here?  Uptight sort, wearin a fancy necklace round his neck?”
“Yes, Rusty,” Tilly answered, “Do you know him?  You sort of look alike.”
“Bah!” the dwarf spat, “He’s an Anvilbreaker, an’ I’m a Craghammer!  We ain’t nothin’ alike!  Where is he anyway?”
“Well…” Tilly said, “that’s a long story.”  He told the dwarf the entire tale, from Keygan’s arrest, to their adventures in Jzadirune, and ultimately of their encounter with Xukasus and Rusty’s fall.

A torrent of curses strong enough to make passersby a block away blush came from the Gardrid.  He seized Tilly by the front of his tunic, lifting his feet off the ground, “Now lissen’ here runt!  Yer gonna take me to this ogre, an’ yer gonna be quick about it!”  He dropped the halfling, and barged into the shop, drawing out his axe as if he expected the ogre to be in the next room.
______________________________________________


The elevator platform descended slowly down the malachite shaft, its occupants silent and stoic.  Gardrid had his axe gripped tightly in both hands, drawn back at a forty-five degree angle.  Tilly pitied whoever was unlucky enough to step in front of that first swing.  Tilly himself had his blades drawn, held in a white-knuckled grip.  He fully expected to die today, and that fact terrified him, but he had come to understand himself a little better in these past few days.  Before, he had been content to get by, make a living, and not involve himself too deeply in the affairs and tribulations of others.  But now…he had faced his own mortality and he knew he could never go back to that carefree life.  He had people who depended on him…trusted him.  That was new, and he found he liked it.  So, even if this was his last day alive, at least now he felt that he had lived to some extent.

The half-elves were silent.  Occasionally they closed their eyes, and their lips moved soundlessly, as if they were praying.  Oso stood apart, his bow ready, arrow knocked.  He seemed to be wrestling with a few private demons of his own.

Too soon, the platform bumped to the floor of the shaft.  Tilly was not at all surprised to see that the door to the hallway was open, and the stone guardian stood poised within it.  With an inchoate roar, Gardrid lifted his axe and rushed at the creature.  It met his charge head on, delivering a solid blow to the dwarf’s right side, but the battlerager didn’t seem to notice.  He swung his weapon in devastating arcs, each time connecting and hacking off great hunks of the monster’s stony hide.  

Tilly, his reflexes now as acute as ever thanks to Jenya’s removal of his curse, rolled nimbly past the statue, coming up behind it.  He drove his blades deep into its flank as Gardrid continued to chop at its front.  
Tilly risked a glance behind him, and as he’d feared, Xukasus was there.  The ogre was still at the far end of the corridor, but he was approaching fast.  “You little people never learn!” the ogre shouted in glee, “All the better for me!”  However, his smile fell a moment later as Gardrid’s axe cleaved deeply into the ‘head’ of the guardian, and it crumbled to dust.

The enraged dwarf stepped out into the passage, a lurid grin on his face, “Ogre it is then!  They’ll be singin’ me name in Glaugathor this day!”  Heedless of the danger, Gardrid charged.  Behind him, Fario, Fellian and Oso let fly with a volley of arrows.  The covering fire distracted Xukasus long enough for the dwarf to get within striking distance, and then the battle began in earnest.

Xukasus swung his falchion wildly, trying to cut the dwarf in half with a single blow, it seemed.  The canny warrior was no easy target, however.  He dodged the blows deftly, rushing between the ogre’s legs and coming up behind to deliver a quick chop.  None of his strikes seemed to be critical though, and the fight seemed to reach a stalemate, with neither opponent able to land a telling blow against the other.

Soon, Gardrid had the ogre backed into a corner, and by this time Tilly and the elves had arrived.  Tilly shouted to the others, “Flank!  All sides!  Distract him, draw his focus away!”
The four of them began lunging in from all around Xukasus, feinting and then leaping away.  He angrily struck about him in all directions, but could not concentrate on one opponent long enough to follow through.  
It was while he was thus engaged that Gardrid made his move.  The battlerager rushed forward while the ogre’s arms were upraised in an overhand strike, and he buried his axe head solidly in the giant’s abdomen.  As Xukasus doubled over, the dwarf wrenched the blade loose and brought it around in powerful chop across his exposed neck.  The ogre collapsed and Gardrid rested his axe-head on its back.  “Who’s next?” he grinned through the blood and gore splattered across his face.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

YES !!! I like him. Nothing like a battlerager to strike fear into the hearts of the enemies, especially with an orange beard and a mohawk. 
Kinda brings back fond memories of my last battlerager. Nice fellow, but would scare friends and foes alike by eating his enemies...  

Thanks for this wonderful update. I hope they haven't cut off Pet's wings.


----------



## Lela

Well, NWN, I can see why.  It's a good thing you had a Dwarven Stomach.  Tell me, did you try orc or, perhaps, dragon?

Cool concept for the battlerager.  And why in the world would anyone think it's a good idea to insult a Dwarf with a Mowhawk?  You're just asking for touble with that one.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, NWN, I can see why.  It's a good thing you had a Dwarven Stomach.  Tell me, did you try orc or, perhaps, dragon?
> 
> Cool concept for the battlerager.  And why in the world would anyone think it's a good idea to insult a Dwarf with a Mowhawk?  You're just asking for touble with that one. *




Well, you can all thank Joachim for the concept of Gardrid.  This is his new character to replace Salazar.  Here's hoping he'll outlast his predecessor.

And if you like Gardrid so far, wait till you see this week's updates...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Well, that was a teaser, if I've ever read one !!!


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *
> And if you like Gardrid so far, wait till you see this week's updates... *




I have no choice but to wait.  I do hope, though, that you won't make me wait too long.  It's bad for my poor wittle head.


----------



## JollyDoc

Well, I'll try to better than G, and post more than once a month (hint, hint) )


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Given the fact that gfunk has postet recently - what are you gonna do about it ???


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Given the fact that gfunk has postet recently - what are you gonna do about it ???
> *




Yeah, put up or shut up!


----------



## sithramir

OOOO. Read this SH today. Excellent writing. And it reminded me to go read gfunks supposed update! WOO. Can't wait to get a new update. It excites me about playing d&D tomorrow with my small group.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, put up or shut up! *




Okay...you asked for it!

JAIL BREAK

Tilly shook his head in admiration for the dwarf, while at the same time silently cursing the luck had prevented the battlerager from finding them sooner.  Still, he wasn’t willing to give up hope yet.  “Oso, do you think you can go back to the elevator platform and examine the spot where Salazar and the others fell.  Maybe you can find some evidence as to where they may have been taken.”

The ranger nodded and trotted quickly back down the hallway.  When he reached the platform, he had little trouble locating the hidden control room.  His sharp eyes picked out the concealed door easily.  He wasn’t prepared for the scene on the other side, however.  Blood was everywhere.  No surface was left unblemished by it.  No body was present, but it was easy to note the huge boot prints in the sticky residue.  Oso saw that they led back to the platform itself.  He could tell by the amount of pooled blood at one spot that the ogre had paused there…near two smaller pools of blood.  This, then, was where Pez and Rusty had lain.  

He followed the trail, both boot prints, and blood spatters, out into the corridor.  The trail led first to Xukasus’ room.  There, it was difficult to sort out the evidence through the mounds of filth and refuse, but Oso was a ranger after all.  It didn’t take long to learn Salazar’s ultimate fate.  A pile of bones in the corner was definitely human.  Neither dwarven bones, nor those of a winged creature were present.  That meant that Pez and Rusty had been taken elsewhere.  

Tilly swallowed his grief when Oso told him of his find.  He’d expected no different really.  It only made him more determined to find the others before it was too late.  Oso picked up the trail once more and saw that it led towards the chamber Tilly had described earlier…the one with the dwarven statue.

As the group scanned the room, Oso almost crawled across the floor, looking for subtle hints here and there.  The footprints themselves had vanished, and so he was reduced to trying to find tiny drips of blood here and there.  
Gardrid drifted absently over to the statue, gazing up at it quizzically, “Hmm…find workmanship.  Looks vaguely familiar…can’t quite place me finger on it.”

“I’ve found it!” Oso cried.  He was standing by a blank wall on the southwest side of the chamber.  “It’s another secret door.  The trail disappears at the wall.”  With a little searching, they found the door.  It led to a short, dusty passage.  Here, the footprints were again obvious, and they went to a wooden door at the end of the hall.  Another door stood closed to the northwest, but Oso ignored it, focused on his quarry.

Tilly motioned the others for silence.  Creeping up to the door, he pressed his ear flat against it.  Sure enough, he could hear soft voices on the other side.  The language was guttural, interlaced with grunts and squeals.  He couldn’t understand the words, but he figured hobgoblin was a good guess.  He motioned the others forward, and then threw open the door.

Beyond was a small guardroom.  Two hobgoblins were seated at a rickety table, tossing dice.  Two more lay on cots, blinking blearily at the intrusion.
Oso immediately stepped forward and loosed an arrow.  It pierced the neck of one of the seated guards, going completely through as he slumped to the floor.  

Behind him, Fario ducked into the room, drawing his sword and quickly dispatching one of the groggy guards still in bed.  Gardrid was right behind him, flinging an endless torrent of dwarven curses at the remaining two.  The second, bedridden hobgoblin attempted to rise, at the same time lifting his sword from the floor.  Gardrid’s axe amputated his arm at the shoulder.  As he rolled off the bed to the floor, the dwarf quickly spun completely around, decapitating the sole survivor, who had never even had a chance to get up from his seat.

“Is this the best they got?” the battlerager sneered, “You fellers may as well go on back home.  I think I can handle this all by my lonesome!”  
“Don’t be so cocky, dwarf,” Oso said humorlessly, “We still haven’t met this Kazmojen fellow.”
“Ah, bring’im on!” Gardrid bellowed, “He’s probably just another pansy hobgoblin with delusions of grandeur (how ye like that word?  Rusty learned it to me).”
Tilly grinned to himself.  The dwarf’s enthusiasm was contagious.  He was actually starting to believe they might have a chance.



Beyond a door at the far side of the guardroom, the group found themselves on a causeway of sorts.  It spanned one wall of a great cavern.  Fused with the rough-hewn walls were smooth ones of dull, black stone.  Some of these walls had doors and windows set into them.  Halfway down the causeway, a pair of tall statues, carved from white marble, stood in alcoves on either side of a heavy, reinforced door in the west wall.  These figures depicted a male and female dwarf clad in armor, each brandishing an urgrosh.  On the eastern side of the causeway the cavern plunged away thirty feet or more, ending in a pool of still, black water.  An arched stone bridge spanned this moat, connecting with the main fortress on the opposite side.

Oso was able to pick up the trail again, and it led past the statues, the doorway and the bridge, all the way to the far end of the walk, where it ended at a second door.  Again, Tilly crept forward and listened through the wood.  It was not voices he heard this time, but the creak of leather and a clink of metal.  He again motioned the others forward quietly.

Gardrid was getting tired of all the sneaking around.  He wanted to find Rusty, and he wanted to bust some heads along the way.  He pushed through the tiptoeing elves and kicked in the door.  “Rise and shine sleepin’ beauties!” he roared at the stunned pair of hobgoblins still in their racks in the room beyond.  He then strolled almost casually to the nearest one, and then buried his axe in the guard’s chest.

Tilly found himself caught up in the battlerager’s fervor, and he rushed the second guard.  This one had managed to grab his sword, and he quickly brought it up to block the halfling’s first thrust, but Tilly’s second blade came in under it, and punctured his lung.

“This ain’t no challenge at all!” Gardrid whined, “Which way now elf, or should I just open both doors and see who’s at home?”

At that moment, a door in the southeast corner of the room slammed open.  Two more, armed hobgoblins rushed in, followed by a large, black-skinned hobgoblin that had only one arm, but spun his long sword wickedly in his remaining one.  This was Zarkad, Kazmojen’s chief jailer.  He had just been entertaining himself “interrogating” one of the prisoners when he’d heard the commotion out here.  Fearing a jailbreak, he had been furious, intending to kill any prisoner with the temerity to try it, no matter what Kazmojen said.  He suspected Krylscar was behind it.  That human was in serious need of an attitude adjustment.  However, when Zarkad saw the armed warriors standing over the bodies of his men, he knew this was something else entirely.  He felt a brief moment’s hesitation, especially when he saw the look in the eyes of the dwarf, but then he remembered himself, and swore that he would have five new slaves for the block before this day was done.

Tilly was just pulling his blade free when the black hobgoblin charged.  The huge creature slashed at the halfling, opening up a gaping wound in his leg.  Tilly stumbled back a step, but managed to recover and parry the flurry of blows from the jailer.  Seeing an opening, he lunged forward, stabbing his shortsword into Zarkad’s shoulder, but before he could retreat, the hobgoblin caught him with a backhanded swing, slicing through his armor, and deep into his shoulder.

One of the guards charged at Oso as the ranger was struggling to knock an arrow.  The guard stabbed the elf superficially in thigh, and then raised his sword for a finishing chop.  However, he greatly underestimated the archer’s skill with the bow.  Oso drew back, standing toe to toe with the hobgoblin, and fired directly into its face.  

As his opponent fell, Oso quickly reloaded, and spun towards Tilly.  The rogue had just scored another telling blow against Zarkad, and the jailer was circling warily.  Oso loosed his shot, and struck the hobgoblin squarely between the shoulders.  Zarkad’s sword dropped from his numb fingers and he fell to the floor, clutching at the shaft.  The last thing he saw was his remaining soldier lifted bodily from the ground by the force of Gardrid’s killing blow.

As the noise of the battle settled, Fario held up a hand for silence.  He had heard something in the room that the hobgoblin’s had come from.  It sounded like moans of pain.  Sword in hand, he hurried into what amounted to a chamber of horrors.  Ghastly furnishings decorated the hellishly lit room.  Glowing hot coals filled the black belly of a large iron oven that dominated the center of the area.  Three branding irons lay half-immersed in the coals, and two iron cages hung from ceiling on either side.  One of the cages held an enormous beetle with red glowing glands, and the other held a pile of bones and skulls.  Against the south wall, a haggard woman sat in a tall, iron-wrought chair, metal clamps around her wrists, ankles and neck.

Fario ran to the woman, and quickly slid the pins from her shackles.  She collapsed forward into his arms, and he laid her gently on the floor.  Fellian kneeled beside them, a brushed his hands over the woman’s face.  She opened her eyes slowly, and a brief look of relief dawned on her countenance.  “Thank you,” she sighed.  
Fellian closed his eyes and laid his hands on either side of her head.  Murmuring soft prayers, he began to heal the most grievous of her injuries.  Soon, she felt strong enough to sit, and then stand.

“Dear lady,” Fellian began, “we appreciate the pains you have suffered, and we do not wish to trouble you further, but we are on borrowed time and must find the other prisoners held here.  Can you help us?”  

“I am Coryston Pike,” she answered, “from Cauldron.  I was taken from my home and brought here about a week ago.  I’ve mostly been kept in my cell, but occasionally I’ve been brought here for questioning…but they never asked me any questions.  I know there are others here, but I don’t know how many.  The cell block is beyond the far door in the next room.”

“Have you seen them bring in two new prisoners lately,” Tilly asked anxiously, “a dwarf, and an elf with wings?”  
“I’m afraid not,” Coryston said, “but as I said, I’ve not been out of my cell much, and there have been many comings and goings that I’ve heard.”

Tilly turned to speak to Gardrid, but when he looked around, the dwarf was gone.  He heard a loud crash from the other room, and when he ran to investigate, he saw the battlerager stepping through the ruined door to the cellblock.

“It’s liberation day lads!” Gardrid shouted up and down the long hall, which was lined with stout wooden doors, each locked from the outside and pierced with a small, barred window.  He then began systematically smashing in each door with his axe.

Pez sat quietly in his cell, knees crossed and hands resting upright.  He was attempting to meditate, and regain some of his spells so that he might find some way out of here.  He had come to several hours ago, battered and bruised, but still alive.  At first he wasn’t quite sure why, but then he remembered that they were dealing with slavers.  He imagined that a commodity such as himself didn’t come along too often.  

His situation was made worse due to the companion he shared his accommodations with.  Starbrow was perched between the bars of the window in the door, his beady eyes glaring at Pez.  The rat had been hidden in the warrior’s backpack during the battle, and had managed to escape unseen in the uproar.  He had followed the ogre here, and watched as he had deposited the prisoners unceremoniously in their cages…much as he himself had been.

Now Starbrow savored the moment.  This tall, winged elf had sneered at his master, and accused him falsely.  He had gloated about how Keygan would be imprisoned and Starbrow would never see him again.  Ah, and now the tables had turned.
“You not so smart now,” the rat chittered at Pez in Undercommon.  “You bad elf.  Wicked.  Starbrow tells Master what you say.  Master punish bad elf.”
Pez pointedly ignored the familiar.  At first he’d tried to catch the little vermin, but in his weakened state he wasn’t up to the task.  So instead, he had to sit here for hour after hour and be chastised by a rat.  How the mighty had indeed fallen.

Just then, Pez heard a voice bellowing outside in the corridor, immediately followed by the sound of smashing wood.  He leapt to his feet, rushing for the door.  Starbrow instantly jumped through the bars, landing on the floor on the other side.  He hissed up at Pez, his sharp teeth shining, “Starbrow not forget you, bad elf.  Tells Master everything.  You be punished!”  With that, the rat scuttled off into the darkness.


----------



## sithramir

Nice update. You write very well. I apparently chose the right time before bed to see if any story hours were updated. 

Question: How is the trumpet archon doing for balance? I was looking through their abilities and while they are only lvl 3-4 even then it seems still unbalanced. I love the idea but it seems to me they should get the stat buffs earlier and some of the more powerful spells, etc a bit later. Is it working well in your campaign? Just seems that he'd take all the shine from other characters.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nice update, JollyDoc !!! I hope you are not having too much trouble with the battlerager as a DM, though. It shows again how fighters/barbarians are the dominant low-level class - but that should be rectified in a few levels. 

I can picture Pez' look on his face when the rat is making fun of him...and wouldn't want to be in that gnome's place when the group gets back.


----------



## JollyDoc

sithramir said:
			
		

> *Nice update. You write very well. I apparently chose the right time before bed to see if any story hours were updated.
> 
> Question: How is the trumpet archon doing for balance? I was looking through their abilities and while they are only lvl 3-4 even then it seems still unbalanced. I love the idea but it seems to me they should get the stat buffs earlier and some of the more powerful spells, etc a bit later. Is it working well in your campaign? Just seems that he'd take all the shine from other characters. *




I appreciate the compliment.  Appreciation for one's work is always satisfying.  
So far the archon has not been unbalancing, as evidenced by the fact that he has been punk'd twice already.  I believe he just made 4th level at the end of our last session, but he did not gain any hit points.  At lower levels, his extra abilities may dominate a bit (ie, the wings), but I think he'll be balanced nicely at mid and higher.  
As far as hogging the glory...maybe in the beginning, but I think Tilly has shown his worth, and certainly Gardrid is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Nice update, JollyDoc !!! I hope you are not having too much trouble with the battlerager as a DM, though. It shows again how fighters/barbarians are the dominant low-level class - but that should be rectified in a few levels.
> 
> I can picture Pez' look on his face when the rat is making fun of him...and wouldn't want to be in that gnome's place when the group gets back. *




While it's true that the battlerager's combat abilities are phenomenal, he has not been overbalancing so far.  The group needed a tank fighter (as was shown in their battle with Xukasus), but as you will see in the next update or two, even the mighty Gardrid has his limitations.

Gfunk/Pez was none-to-pleased with the rat's escape, nor when he found out the ultimate fate of Keygan (a story yet to be told).


----------



## Lela

_Who's afraid of the big bad gnome?
The big bad gnome, the big bad gnome.
Who's afraid of the big bad gnome?
_


----------



## JollyDoc

DWARF FOR SALE

Pez’ cell door crashed to the floor, and in walked the strangest dwarf he’d ever seen.  The flaming, red Mohawk, the beer belly, the florid tattoos, not to mention the various piercings.  He almost had to physically restrain himself from laughing out loud.

“Pointy ears, wings…hmm…you must be the feller Tilly told me about.” Gardrid barked, “ The one the ogre got the best of…HAW, HAW, HAW!”
Pez massaged his temples and sighed heavily.  First a mouthy rat, and now this.  How much more indignity would he have to endure before he was allowed the glory of his own kind again.  

The archon collected himself, and drew himself up, “I am Pez, Dispenser of Justice of the Church of Tyr the Even-handed.  And you are…?”
“Gardrid Craghammer, Kuldjargh of Glaugathor.  So, where’s me kinsman?”
“Who?  Rusty?” Pez asked, perplexed, “How should I know?  He’s not with you?  He was still in the fight, the last I recall.  Speaking of…where ARE the others exactly?”
At that moment, Tilly stepped into the cell, Oso behind him.  Fario and Fellian remained in the corridor, tending to the other prisoners that Gardrid had liberated.  Their ranks, however, did not include Rusty.
The halfling rushed towards Pez and flung himself bodily on the archon.  “Pez!  You’re alive!”
“It would appear so,” Pez said, disentangling himself from the enthusiastic rogue.  “What happened Tilly?  Where are Salazar and Rusty?  Who is this fellow?”
Tilly stood back and drew a deep breath, then proceeded to tell his story again, not leaving out a single detail.  When he’d finished Pez nodded.
“Salazar was a good man, despite his less than reputable occupational endeavors.  I’m sure he has been welcomed warmly among the ranks of the Petitioners.  His case will be a just one.  I don’t know where Rusty is.  I was unconscious until just a few hours ago, and have seen no one else, though I could hear cries and groans from nearby.  Perhaps the other prisoners may have more information.”

The group stepped back out into the hallway, and returned to the guardroom.  There, Fario and Fellian had gathered the remaining abductees with Coryston.  A dark-haired young man with a sullen expression stood in one corner, arms folded, eyeing the dead hobgoblins with contempt.  A teen-aged boy sat at the table, trying stoically to hold back tears.  A middle-aged woman sat across from him, patting his hand, though her eyes looked, if anything, more haunted than his.  Finally, an older gnome gentleman sat against a wall, rocking back and forth and mumbling to himself.

Fellian stood as the others entered, “Hello Pez,” he said, extending his hand, “I’ve heard a lot about you.  I am Fellian Shard, and this is my partner Fario Ellegoth.”
“Yes,” Pez said in a slightly icy tone, “Tilly told me about your intervention on his behalf.  It’s too bad it didn’t come sooner.”
Fellian cleared his throat and dropped his eyes briefly, then turned to the captives, “Allow me to introduce these good folk.  This is Krylscar Endercott,” he indicated the sullen man, “one of the city guard.  There are Deven Myrzal and Irruth Mercadi,” he pointed to the youth and the woman.  “I’m not sure who the gnome is…he seems to be suffering from some sort of mental trauma.”
“You would be too if you’d been through half of what we’ve been, elf.” Krylscar said abruptly.  “Who sent you people?  What do you intend to do now?”
“We were sent by Jenya Urikas, of the Church of Tyr,” Pez replied, “We were sent to find four children taken from the Lantern Street orphanage, and to rescue any others that we encountered.  Are there others being held elsewhere?  Have you seen the children?”
“Yeah, there’s others,” Krylscar growled, “and I’ve seen the kids.  As a matter of fact, they were taken to the block not long ago.”
“The block?” asked Pez
“The auction block,” Krylscar continued, “where Kazmojen sells us to the highest bidder.  That’s where we all end up sooner or later.  I’ve been there a few times, though for some reason, no one’s been interested in buying yet.” He grinned, rubbing a large bruise under his right eye.  “Some of us have also been taken to the forge…slave labor.”
“Can you tell us how to find the auction block, and the forge?” Pez said, “What sort of clients does this Kazmojen entertain?  What does he look like?”
“Some of the strangest creatures you’ve ever seen,” Krylscar shook his head, “Black skinned elves…”
“Drow!” Gardrid hissed.
“And gray-skinned dwarves…”
“Duergar!” Gardrid barked again.
“And some kind of men that look like they’ve got squids for heads.”
“Bah!  Mind flayers as well!” Gardrid was enraged, “What sort of feller is this we’re talkin’ about?”
“I’m not sure what Kazmojen is,” Krylscar shrugged, “He’s always wearing full armor, including a visored helm.  I’ve never seen his face.  He’s man-sized though, but he’s got these freaky long arms.  His knuckles almost drag the ground.  He’s got some sort of double-headed weapon, with an axe on one end, and a spear on the other.”
“An urgrosh,” Gardrid muttered, “Thinks he can use a dwarf weapon, does he?  We’ll have to see about that.”

“Can you tell us the way?” Pez asked again.
“No,” Krylscar said firmly, “but I’ll show you.  I aim to get some payback from these bastards, and if you don’t take me with you, then you’ll just have to find them yourselves.”
Pez sighed again.  This was just what they needed, some glorified security guard wanting to play hero.  Well, it was his funeral.  Pez was a servant of Justice, and perhaps it would be fitting for this man to seek his own against his oppressors.
“Fine,” he said simply, “but you should probably get yourself some equipment first.

Krylscar hastily stripped the armor off one of the dead guards and claimed its weapons as well.  Pez searched thoroughly, but could find no sign of his own gear.  The hobgoblin armor wouldn’t fit over his wings, so he eschewed it altogether.  He did, however, avail himself of a replacement sword.  
When they were ready, he turned to the elves, “We…appreciate what you have done for us, but we can’t have these people endangered any further.  It would be a great service to us if you would escort them back to the surface, and to the Temple.”
Fellian nodded, “We will do so.  We will also inform the High Priestess of your status.  I’m sure she will be relieved to know that you are alive.  Good luck to you friend.  May your god’s grace shine on you this day.”

The elves gathered their charges and departed, leaving Pez, Gardrid, Tilly and Oso with Krylscar.
“Lead the way,” Pez ordered.
Krylscar quickly led the group back out to the causeway, and to the bridge which spanned the moat and connected to the main fortress.  He paused at a pair of large, double doors.
“The auction block is beyond.”
“Right,” Pez said, and then threw open the portals.

The chamber beyond was vast.  Four malachite pillars supported its arched ceiling.  Near the top of each, hung an iron cage containing another of the large, glowing beetles.  The southern half of the room was raised above the main floor, with a wide, black staircase leading up to it.  Just past the top of the stairs, an eight-foot tall iron post jutted from the floor.  Iron shackles hung from the top of it, and secured to these were three children…a dwarf boy, and two human girls…and an unconscious Rusty.
A muscular figure, clad in black plate armor, stood on the staircase, his face hidden behind a visor.  In one gauntlet he clutched a wicked urgrosh, while in the other, he grasped a chain ending in an iron ring clamped around a human boy’s neck.  Behind them, crouched at the top of the stairs, loomed a slavering, bestial hound, bristling with quills.  At the far side of the room, a pair of hobgoblin guards flanked a massive set of iron doors.
The black-clad warrior seemed to be haggling with a creature that looked like an ash-skinned dwarf with sharply pointed ears and yellow eyes.  He wore robes encrusted with mold, and was holding out a bone box filled with coins.  As the door burst open, he turned and gazed at the intruders with utter disgust. 

Tilly, knowing the mood of his allies, and hoping to avert another disastrous battle, quickly stepped into the chamber.
“Kazmojen the Slaver,” he shouted, “we are here as customers.  We would like to bid on the dwarf, and the children.”
Krylscar stared open-mouthed at the halfling.  This was not what they had agreed.  He had been through living hell over the past weeks.  He had bided his time, waited for an opportunity to get revenge on the slaver, and now these people were going to stand here and bargain with this low life?  Not if he could help it.

The guardsman strode boldly to the middle of the room, brandishing his sword, “Kazmojen!  I’m not here to trade with you.  I simply want the payment that is already due me…your miserable life!”
“What is this nonsense?” a deep, bass voice grumbled from beneath the helm, “Who are you people to dare and interrupt my negotiations.  You don’t have an appointment, and now you’ve freed one of my commodities.  I hope you know that you are going to pay for him.  He’s worth a lot on the open market.  Now, you’ll wait your turn while I finish my business with Lord Pyllrak, and you’ll return that slave to his cell.”  Kazmojen then waved the urgrosh dismissively at the interlopers.

At that moment, Pez stepped forward, “Justice does not bargain with Evil, foul slaver!  You have been weighed, measured, and found wanting by the Scales of Tyr!  Your life is forfeit!”
Kazmojen snarled, and in a single fluid motion, he dropped the chain holding the boy, pulled a throwing axe from his belt, and hurled it at Krylscar.  The warrior’s sword dropped from his hand as he clutched at the blade buried in his belly.  His knees buckled, and he staggered weakly against a pillar.  “Prickles!” the slaver bellowed, “Kill them!”
The bristling hound leaped from the platform and raced around behind Pez and Tilly, coming to a halt in front of Oso, who had just entered the room.  It opened its dripping maw and began emitting the most ear splitting howls the elf had ever heard.

Seeing that his plan was quickly degenerating, Tilly drew his swords and darted towards the gray-skinned dwarf that Kazmojen had identified as Pyllrak.  The dwarf was calmly putting away the box that he held, when both of Tilly’s swords sank into his back.  Slowly, Pyllrak turned towards his attacker.  His red eyes flared in anger.  Tilly saw that the wounds he had inflicted were rapidly closing.  He gulped.  Pyllrak stepped back, drew his robes about him, and promptly vanished.  He had expected better from someone with Kazmojen’s reputation, but if the slaver couldn’t control his own domain, then the durzagon was better off looking elsewhere for good slave stock.  Invisible, he walked calmly through the burgeoning melee, and headed for his rooms.

As Kazmojen surveyed the scene, Pez focused his divine power and bellowed a magical command to the slaver, “APPROACH!”  Kazmojen shook his head momentarily as the spell washed over him, but then he chuckled to himself at the unmitigated gall of this riff raff.  

Meanwhile, Gardrid made his appearance.  He had to admit, he was thrilled that Tilly’s attempt at parley had failed.  After all, battle was merely a continuation of politics by other means.  As he entered the room, he saw the howler immediately to his left.  “Heeeere kitty!” he grinned, and then swiped at the beast, driving it back several feet.  
As Prickles retreated, Oso took the opportunity to bury an arrow in its bristling hide.  

The hobgoblin guards both pounded on the iron doors as the battle was joined.  They shouted out a warning cry, and then  charged into the fray, heading for Tilly.  They soon had the halfling trapped between them and Kazmojen, and the slaver didn’t miss the opportunity.  His long arms swung his urgrosh in a wicked arc, ripping across Tilly’s chest, and then he reversed the weapon and plunged its spear tip into the rogue’s hip.

Prickles roared in rage and pain, and then put its head down, and rushed Gardrid.  Going in low, it sank its teeth into the battlerager’s calf and began shaking it.  “Leggo ye spiny beastie!” Gardrid shouted, smashing his axe across the howler’s back.  Prickles loosened his grip for a moment, but then immediately seized the dwarf again.

Tilly knew he was in trouble.  He feinted to the right of one of the hobgoblins, and then brought his shortsword up in a thrust to the groin.  The guard fell writhing to the ground, and Tilly quickly somersaulted away, rolling up into a crouch back-to-back with Pez.  
“You don’t look so good,” Pez said dryly.
“I don’t feel so good either,” Tilly replied shakily.  Kazmojen was making his way to the floor and the rogue didn’t want to be on the receiving end of that urgrosh again.
“Hold still,” Pez said, and then he gripped Tilly by the shoulders tightly.  Tilly felt a wave of relief rush over him as the archon healed several of his wounds.
“Thanks!” Tilly said, and then ducked, just in time to avoid a wild swing from the second hobgoblin.  While he was off balance, the halfling hamstrung him with his shortsword, and then followed through with a lethal thrust of his long sword.

At that moment, the iron doors burst inward, and six more hobgoblins ran into the chamber.  
“Company!” Oso shouted as he drew a bead on the howler.  Firing another arrow into it, he didn’t spot Kazmojen approaching from his flank.  The slaver’s urgrosh stabbed into the ranger’s back, but the elf managed to roll with it at the last minute and avoid a killing blow.

Pez decided to try his magic once again, “FALL!” he commanded Kazmojen, and to his surprise, the slaver did, collapsing to the ground in a boneless heap.
“What do you know?” Pez said smiling, “It worked.”
“Don’t just stand there!” Tilly yelled as he ducked behind another charging guard and then leaped on its back to slice both blades across its throat.

As Prickles continued to savage Gardrid’s leg, several of its knife-like spines penetrated the dwarf’s armor.  The battlerager was bleeding freely from multiple wounds.  He continued to batter at the howler, but his axe was having trouble penetrating its tough hide.

Suddenly, in the midst of the battle, an enormous spherical creature appeared.  It had a stony hide, a large, central eye, a toothy maw, and a crown of writhing eyestalks.  It fixed its many eyes upon the combatants and began to speak, “I have come for Terrem Kharatys.  That boy should not have been taken from Cauldron.  I intend to see that he is safely returned to his orphanage.  You may keep the others.  They are of no consequence.  Come Terrem!  You will be safe with me.”
“Wait!” Tilly cried, “This is the one who took the boy from the orphanage,” he pointed at the prone form of Kazmojen.  “Help us to defeat him and he will pose no further threat to you.”
The eye tyrant laughed evilly, “He poses no threat to me now halfling.  Nor do you.  Your campaign does not interest me.  I am merely correcting an error.  You will, of course, be compensated for your loss, slaver,” he said to Kazmojen.  From out of thin air, a heavy bag of coins appeared and dropped to the floor beside the slaver, spilling platinum marks across the flagstones.
“Sold!” cried Kazmojen.  The beholder then drifted near Terrem, the boy Kazmojen had been holding when the group arrived.  The disembodied voice of a woman began speaking arcane words from somewhere near the pair, and then, as quickly as it had appeared, the eye tyrant was gone, and Terrem as well.

Pez didn’t know what to make of what had just transpired, but it didn’t change the fact that they were still fighting for their lives.  Drawing his sword, he moved to aid Gardrid against the howler, but as he did, Kazmojen swung at his legs from the ground.
Oso used the momentary distraction to lock onto the howler, and then loosed a final arrow, which flew true…straight into Prickle’s left eye.  The monster wailed in anguish, releasing Gardrid and rearing up on its back legs, before falling heavily to its side, unmoving.
“Nooooo!  Prickles!” the enraged cry from Kazmojen was enough to freeze the blood of the heroes.  Oso wasn’t sure if that had been such a good idea after all.

Tilly had his hands full with the hobgoblin reinforcements.  Two of them managed to flank him, while a third charged in from his side, opening up a fresh wound in his left arm.  One of its partners followed this up with a blindside thrust into the rogues calf.
Another of the guards ducked behind one of the pillars and hurled a javelin at Pez.  The missile pierced the archon’s wing, spewing blood and feathers in all directions.  At the same moment, Kazmojen heaved himself to his feet.  Pez slashed at him as he rose, but the blood-crazed slaver barely seemed to notice.  He brought the flat axe head of his urgrosh under Pez’ chin, knocking him off balance, and then quickly reversed it and rammed the spear point all the way through the archon’s belly.  Pez fell backward, sliding off the weapon and crumpling in a heap.

Desperately, Oso whirled towards the approaching warrior.  With lightning speed, he fired two arrows, both of them sinking deep into the slaver’s chest, but he didn’t even slow.  “You killed Prickles!” he roared.  He raised the axe head of the urgrosh high above him, and then brought it down solidly upon the joint between Oso’s neck and shoulder.  The ranger fell like a stone, his bow clattering several feet away.

“Why don’t ye pick on some one yer own size?” Gardrid bellowed, rushing in towards Kazmojen as he stood over the elf.  Too late, Kazmojen realized his danger.  He raised the urgrosh horizontally in front of him to stave off the devastating blow coming his way, but the force of the battlerager’s attack cleaved through the weapon, and continued, slicing right through the visored helm, and nearly splitting Kazmojen’s skull in two.  

“Who’s ne…” the dwarf began, but then he was slammed from the side by another hobgoblin.
“Ah!  We have a volunteer!” Gardrid shouted gleefully.  He swung his axe almost lazily, yet managing to separate the guard’s right leg from the rest of its body.  With the back swing, he hammered at Kazmojen’s unmoving form once again…just for good measure.

Tilly was now surrounded by four hobgoblins, and was fighting like a dervish.  He spun and tumbled, blades flashing, trying to confuse his opponents and find an opening.  One finally presented itself, and the rogue nearly disemboweled the unlucky fellow.  One down, three to go, he told himself, but abruptly there were only two left…then one…then none.  Like sheaves of wheat, Gardrid cleaved through the remaining three, his battle fury still in full force.  

As the last of their foes fell, Tilly looked around, a feeling of déjà vu coming over him.  Once again, he was left standing while his friends might be dead.  He ran quickly to the fallen forms of Pez and Oso, praying desperately to Yondalla to spare them.  To his immense relief, they were alive, though critically wounded.  He began to bind their wounds as best he could while Gardrid knelt over Kazmojen’s body.  The dwarf peeled off the ruined helm, revealing the face within.  The slaver wore a sparse beard, and definitely had a dwarven look to him, but his nose was long and hooked, and his skin had a greenish cast to it.  “Troll blood,” Gardrid sneered in disgust, “Maybe only a half-breed, but a troll’s a troll.  They’ll be callin’ me Troll Killer in the halls of Glaugathor from now on!”  He then pulled a torch from his pack, lit it, and promptly began smashing what was left of the half-troll’s face with it.


----------



## Joachim

For all of those reading, this fight with Kazmogen was a pretty tense one, what with Kazmogen and Prickles doling out 15 to 20 points of damage a round.

Luck was on our side on this one.

Nice post, there Mr. Jolly, but I don't think that you properly described the sheer luck we had with the crit on Kazmogen (rolled a "9", "10", and "10" on 3d10).  

Wait.  I'm sorry.  _Dr._ Jolly.  You didn't go to 4 years of evil medical school to be called _Mr._ Jolly.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Yesss !!! That was one kick-ass fight! Congrats to the group. 
Axe meet evil - evil meet axe ! 


And I wonder what happened there with the beholder - a strange scene


----------



## Krellic

*Ouch!*

Well written Doc!

It certainly seemed like a hard and desperate fight, a good description of a module's climax, and worth calling climatic!

The party certainly seems better balanced now with the addition of the battle-rager, who needs mages and sorcerers anyway?


----------



## bbarrington

I'm still amazed your party is going through this adventure without an arcane spellcaster. The party I'm running through this campaign would have been dead long ago if not for their Abjurer being around. Their battle with Kazmojen lasted 15 rounds! Fast Healing (5) can be a real pain...


----------



## JollyDoc

bbarrington said:
			
		

> *I'm still amazed your party is going through this adventure without an arcane spellcaster. The party I'm running through this campaign would have been dead long ago if not for their Abjurer being around. Their battle with Kazmojen lasted 15 rounds! Fast Healing (5) can be a real pain... *




Thanks to all for their support.  As Joachim said, this was actually a pretty intense fight.  Kazmojen's fast healing didn't really come into play, because no one did any significant damage until Gardrid's critical hit, followed up by an amazing damage roll.  Then, when Gardrid cleaved him while he was down, that pretty much took away the threat of him getting back up.

So far they are managing without an arcane caster, which surprises me, especially with GFunk's forte being sorcerers (GFunk is playing Pez by the way.  For those of you who are not familiar with his evil genius sorceress Entropy, check out GFunk's Bastion of Broken Souls)
It remains to be seen if their ability to get by without destructive magic holds out as the challenge level of the adventure path continues.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Yesss !!! That was one kick-ass fight! Congrats to the group.
> Axe meet evil - evil meet axe !
> 
> 
> And I wonder what happened there with the beholder - a strange scene  *




Stay tuned NWK...beholder's rarely make random appearances for no reason...


----------



## Lela

Good old Pez.  Pompus and _very_ Lawful.  It just isn't the same without him.


----------



## JollyDoc

THE FORGE OF FURY

Tilly reached into one of his many belt pouches and withdrew a small flask of clear liquid.  Unfortunately, he only had one such healing elixir.  He looked worriedly between Pez and Oso. After a brief hesitation, he forced open Pez’ mouth, and poured the potion in.  He knew that the archon had some healing abilities of his own, and once conscious, he might be able to use them to help Oso and Rusty.  

After a few tense moments, Pez blinked, and took a deep gulp of air.  Tilly helped him to a sitting position, and he looked around the chamber at the carnage.  “Well, it seems like you again managed to handle things by yourself,” he said dryly.  “And why doesn’t it surprise me to see the dwarf standing over Kazmojen’s body?”
He then climbed slowly to his feet, and made his way over to Oso.

Gardrid was leaning down wiping his axe on Kazmojen’s cloak, when he heard whimpering and crying.  In confusion, he looked up and noticed the three remaining children, still chained to the post beside Rusty.  The orphans were all sniffling, red-eyed, with looks of horror on their faces.  
“Oh…” Gardrid said softly.  He straightened and began walking casually towards the kids, hands outstretched in a soothing gesture, “Now, now young’uns, yer ole uncle Gardrid’s here.  The bad ole troll and his Hell-spawned puppy ain’t gonna hurt’cha no more.”
Somehow, the battlerager’s gore streaked face, added to his already savage visage, failed to have the desired calming effect.  The children shrieked and wailed all the more as he drew closer, struggling to move as far away from him as the chains would allow.
“What’s this all about?” Gardrid said, his brows knotting together in frustration, “I already tole ya everythin’s ok.  What’cha still bawlin fer?”
Gardrid saw the eyes of the kids drop to the severed head of Kazmojen that he forgot he still carried.
“Oh this?  This ain’t nothin.  Look, see…dead!” he shook the grisly trophy in front of him, splattering more gore on the floor.  The children all screamed in unison.
Gardrid’s patience was wearing thin.  This was why he had stayed unmarried.  “Shaddup!” he bellowed, “Stop all that caterwaulin’ fer I give yer somethin’ to really bawl about!”

At that moment, Pez stepped onto the platform, “Ah…Gardrid…why don’t you go and help Tilly.  Oso and Krylscar don’t look so good.  I’ll take care of the children and Rusty.”
“Bunch o’ whinin’, namby-pamby snot noses…and one of’em a dwarf ta boot!” Gardrid muttered to himself as he stomped back down the stairs.
Pez approached the kids slowly, calmly, his wings outstretched.  He certainly looked the part of a guardian angel, and the orphans calmed immediately.
“Be still children…at peace.  We will take you home.  Gretchyn is waiting there for you.”  
At the mention of their guardian’s name, the three actually managed weak smiles.  Pez set about releasing their shackles and then turned his attention to Rusty.  The priest was comatose.  His wounds from the battle with Xukasus were still open.  Pez concentrated and poured all his remaining power into him, and even then, it was barely enough.  Rusty drew ragged, weak breaths.  His eyes opened, but still seemed unfocused, “Pez…” he whispered.
“I’m not an angel, if that’s what you’re thinking,” Pez smiled, “You weren’t that lucky.  You’re actually still among the living, so you’ll just have to make do.”
He lifted the priest and carried him down to the others.  Oso remained unconscious and Krylscar was only marginally better, barely able to hold himself erect.  Pez didn’t have the ability to heal everyone.  His own injuries were only partially mended, and Tilly and Gardrid were also in bad shape.

“We’d best be leavin’,” Gardrid said, a look of concern on his bloody face as he eyed his clansman.
“I’m afraid not,” Pez sighed, “You forget what Krylscar told us.  There are more prisoners being held in the forge.  We can’t leave them here.”
The dwarf rubbed his head, and tugged at his beard, “I don’t think we’re in much shape ta make another rescue run, but I can see yer point.”
“Tilly,” Pez said, turning to the halfling, “you’re not going with us.  You’re wounds are more serious, and besides, I need you to get the children to safety.  Take them to the elevator and wait for us.  Take Krylscar with you as well.  He can help you carry Oso.  If we haven’t joined you in thirty minutes, then leave.  We won’t be coming back.”
Tilly was silent for a long moment, but then he nodded his head in understanding.  He knew there was no other choice.  He herded the children out of the room, and he and Krylscar followed, dragging Oso between them.
___________________________________________

“It’s up to us now,” Pez said to Gardrid, and then they left the auction hall through a far door…one that Krylscar had said led to the forge.  Beyond the chamber they found a large, abandoned dining hall.  Several doors led off it to the kitchens, pantry and larder.  However, they could here the distinctive sounds of hammering coming from one door to the north.  Pez paused for a moment and called upon his last remaining bit of divine power to bolster his stamina, like that of a bear.  He knew it was a risk.  When the spell wore off, he would be even weaker than he was now, especially after another battle, but he had no choice.  He quietly opened the door to the forge.

The forge itself was large and stuffy.  A huge hearth dominated the center of the room, fronted by a large worktable.  A dwarven woman stood atop the table, hammering away on a white-hot length of iron.  Two goblin overseers stood nearby, goading her to work faster.  On the floor behind the table sat two halflings, one male and one female, threading together chain links into a mail shirt.  Four armed and armored hobgoblin guards kept a close watch over all, and one of them turned towards the door just as Pez and Gardrid entered.

A shout of alarm sounded over the din of the forge, and all of the guards moved to intercept the intruders.  One of the nearest hobgoblins hefted a steel-tipped javelin and hurled it at Pez.  The missile was clumsily thrown, but Pez had several disadvantages, mainly his lack of armor, and also his current wounded state.  He tried to side step, but only managed to avoid a direct hit.  The javelin opened a large gash across his left side.  He used his momentum from the dodge attempt to carry him into melee range with the guards.  As long as they had missile weapons, they would be at an advantage.  The hobgoblin that had thrown the javelin was now hastily trying to draw his sword as the winged warrior bored down on him.  Pez never gave him the chance.  He chopped down with his long sword in a two-handed grip, and the guard fell at his feet.

The remaining three hobgoblins and the two goblins rushed forward, forming a wall around Gardrid, and separating him from Pez.  Pez hacked at the nearest goblin, trying to force his way into the circle.  He managed to slay the little creature, but one of the large hobgoblins quickly stepped into its place and delivered a wicked thrust into his still outstretched arm.  

Gardrid turned rapidly from foe to foe, trying to prevent any of them from getting behind him.  The two hobgoblins and the last goblin dodged and feinted, drawing him this way and that.  The battlerager was becoming frustrated and careless.  As the goblin ducked in again, Gardrid managed to grab him around the throat with one hand, and then brought his axe down with the other.  Though the goblin fell, this was the opening the hobgoblins needed.  One of them moved directly behind the dwarf, grabbed his shoulder, and impaled him in the middle of his back.

Pez clutched his bleeding arm close to his body while still trying to parry his opponent’s blows.  His injured leg didn’t seem to want to support his weight, and as he sidestepped, it buckled, bringing him to one knee.  The hobgoblin was on him in a flash, cutting him deeply across the abdomen.  Pez fell backward, but as he did, he raised the point of his sword.  The guard was so sure of his victory that he plunged recklessly after him…and speared himself on the readied blade.

Gardrid staggered under the force of the blow.  His vision went dark momentarily.  He swung blindly about him, trying to fend off his unseen foes.  Suddenly, he felt a burning pain in his shoulder as another sword thrust connected.  His arm felt numb, and he was also losing feeling in his legs.  He shook his head savagely to clear it, and just as his eyes regained their focus, he saw one of the hobgoblins charging.  With all his remaining strength he braced himself, and putting his head down, met the guard straight on.  The hobgoblin bounced back and as he struggled to keep his feet, the battlerager’s axe found its mark.

Pez couldn’t stand.  He was bleeding profusely from multiple wounds.  There was no way he could fight any further to aid Gardrid.  But perhaps he could still offer some assistance.  Focusing his mind, he willed his body into a misty, translucent state.  He hoped to distract the last guard, if only for a moment, for out of the corner of his eye, he saw a glimmer of hope.

Maple knew she had to do something.  The dwarf and the winged-elf were fighting for their lives, and hers to.  Jerred, the halfling who had been helping her to link armor, was too frightened to be of any use, and Sondor, the dwarven smith, was no warrior.  So…it was up to her.  Cautiously, quietly, she had been creeping forward during the battle.  She had managed to pick up one of the forging hammers without being seen.  Now was her chance.  The elf had created some sore of mist, and the last hobgoblin’s attention was diverted.  With a cry of defiance, Maple ran at her former captor.  He turned at the last instant, only to have his final sight be that of the hammer coming for his skull.

“Well…done…lass…” Gardrid gasped.  He was having trouble thinking clearly.  He felt so very tired.  If only he could lie down for a moment.
“Gardrid!” he heard Pez shout, snapping him into focus again.  “We have to go…now!  I’m not going to last much longer.”  The archon was solid once again, but if anything, he looked even worse than Gardrid felt.  The battlerager draped his arm around his companion, and the two began limping as quickly as they could for the exit.
“Come on!” Maple cursed at her fellow captives, “Do you want to live, or not?”
____________________________________________

Tilly nearly fainted with relief when he saw his friends making their way slowly down the hall towards him, and then he nearly fainted again in dismay when he saw the extent of their wounds.  The halfling maid with them gave him a worried smile as they passed, and then he quickly got the elevator moving.

The journey back through Jzadirune to Keygan’s shop seemed interminable to Tilly.  His friends were dieing and he had no way to help them.  By the time they made it to the street, Pez had collapsed completely.
“Go!” Tilly shouted to Maple, “Go to the Tyrites!  Bring help now!”


----------



## Lela

Wow, you're just popping out the updates lately JollyDoc.  Thankie muchly.

I love the way your writing this up.  The challange of putting a D&D game on paper, to me, has always been the desire to stay within the rules framework (he can't have his arm bloodied and held back, he's still getting two-handed damage).  You're breaking out of that and the story can only get better from here.

And, as story hour reader extraordinare, my challange comes in with me reminding myself (enough that I no longer need too) that this is a story and doesn't have to fallow said rules.  The real challange, not that I have a problem doing it, is maintaining my humility in the process.


----------



## Joachim

Group hit points when we fled the Malachite Fortress (from highest to lowest):

Tilly             5
Gardrid       4
Rusty          1
Krylscar      0
Pez            -3
Oso            -6
                -------
Total   =      1 hit point


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> *
> Pez            -3
> *




Actually, I had cast Endurance on myself before the fight with the hobgobs but by the time I was done I had only 3 hp left and would drop to -3 in a matter of minutes once the spell ran out.

If we were still playing 3.0, this would never have happened!


----------



## Krellic

Ouch and double ouch, this is the stuff of heroic fantasy!


----------



## Suldulin

heh, 'tis quite good and at least you post more often than gfunk does in his story hour


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> *Wow, you're just popping out the updates lately JollyDoc.  Thankie muchly.
> 
> I love the way your writing this up.  The challange of putting a D&D game on paper, to me, has always been the desire to stay within the rules framework (he can't have his arm bloodied and held back, he's still getting two-handed damage).  You're breaking out of that and the story can only get better from here.
> 
> And, as story hour reader extraordinare, my challange comes in with me reminding myself (enough that I no longer need too) that this is a story and doesn't have to fallow said rules.  The real challange, not that I have a problem doing it, is maintaining my humility in the process. *




Wow!  What a loquacious post from you Lela )  Seriously, I appreciate your support, and I agree with you completely about the balance you have to reach when your trying to the tell a story about a table game.  The things we enjoy as a group when we get together and play every week, don't necessarily translate to riveting story telling.  So I have taken a few liberties with the details here, although the heart of the events is factual.  Although, I will have to say that this past weekend when we gamed, I laughed more than I have in a game session is quite awhile, and it all revolved around Gardrid and a certain personal goal that he has undertaken.  I'll enjoy posting the details of this sometime soon.
Again, thankyou for your enthusiasm.


----------



## JollyDoc

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *heh, 'tis quite good and at least you post more often than gfunk does in his story hour  *




Well, in all fairness, the campaign that Gfunk is detailing has been concluded, and so he has a bit more time luxury to complete his story.
This campaign is ongoing, and if I don't make an effort to keep up with the story as it happens in our game on a weekly basis, I'll end up getting hopelessly behind.


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Although, I will have to say that this past weekend when we gamed, I laughed more than I have in a game session is quite awhile, and it all revolved around Gardrid and a certain personal goal that he has undertaken.  I'll enjoy posting the details of this sometime soon.
> *




That was pretty fun, I will have to admit.  But, sadly, as I am not playing a cleric, Gardrid will probably be dead after our next session.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

We are excited !!! Very nice update, JollyDoc. Your SH (along a few others) has become my replacement for DnD (how sad - I know  ). So I'm very happy the group was able to finish off that dungeon, no loose ends there.

And I hope Gardrig's new goal will NOT cost him his life. I have grown very fond of that battlerager, and I think so has the rest of the audience.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *We are excited !!! Very nice update, JollyDoc. Your SH (along a few others) has become my replacement for DnD (how sad - I know  ). So I'm very happy the group was able to finish off that dungeon, no loose ends there.
> 
> And I hope Gardrig's new goal will NOT cost him his life. I have grown very fond of that battlerager, and I think so has the rest of the audience. *




I'm pleased to be able to satisfy part of your D&D jones, NWK...God knows I'd be at loose ends if our game ended (I think GFunk would just hang himself).
Anyway, fear not, as of this posting, Gardrid is still alive and well, though how long he stays that way will depend on when his "bashi in the door" mentality finally puts him up against something even nastier tempered than himself.


----------



## JollyDoc

OSO’S LAST STAND

Pez returned to consciousness slowly and painfully.  Every muscle and bone in his body ached and felt bruised.  His only solace was that, to his surprise, he was lying in a comfortable bed in a quiet room with soft sunlight spilling through an open window.  

He recognized that he was back in the temple, but he had no recollection of how that happened.  The last thing he recalled was the desperate flight from the Malachite Fortress, and then nothing.  He could only assume that his companions escaped as well.
He levered himself to a sitting position, and peered about the chamber.  His wounds were all cleaned and dressed, including the trauma to his wing from the javelin he took.  Reflexively, he looked for his belongings, but then he recalled that they had been stripped from him when he was captured, and they had not been able to recover them.  

Then his eye caught something in the corner.  It appeared to be a gleaming, beautifully crafted greatsword.  Pez’ breath caught for a moment.  Could it be?  He climbed painfully to his feet, and moved to the weapon.  He wrapped his hand around the hilt, and then closed his eyes and concentrated.  When he opened them again, he felt his heart swell, for where the sword had been, he now held a four-foot long silver trumpet!  His badge of office…it had been returned to him!  He could sense that its power was only a fraction of what it once was, but it was here.  This could only mean that he was slowly finding favor again in the Great Court.  

At that moment, he heard the door open behind him, and he instantly willed the horn back into sword form.  He wasn’t ready to share this revelation just yet, and besides, his terms of servitude precluded that. 
He turned and saw Ruphus standing with a tray of food.  “Ah!  You are awake my friend.  You had us quite worried.  It has been three days now since we retrieved you here.”
“Three days?” Pez asked incredulously, “What of the others?  Are they safe?  The children?”
“Yes, yes,” Ruphus nodded, placing the tray on the bedside table, “the others are well, though Rustifarius is gravely injured.  He lingers still in unconsciousness.  The High Priestess tends him daily.  We treated the wounds of Tilly, Oso and Gardrid, and they have been by regularly to check on you and Rusty.  The children and the other prisoners are doing as well as can be expected.  Some wounds go deeper than the flesh.  We are saddened that there were not more to be found.”
“What of Terrem?” Pez asked, “Did Tilly tell you of the eye tyrant?”
Ruphus looked puzzled, “Yes, he told us the whole story.  It is strange, and I am afraid that Jenya doesn’t know what to make of it.  Terrem was returned to the orphanage the same day that your group came back.  A tall woman in a black veil brought him to the door, according to Gretchyn.  She left without a word, and the boy said nothing of his ordeal, but he seems no worse for wear.” 
Pez remained quiet.  This was a puzzle indeed, and one that bore further investigation to be sure…
_____________________________________________
A few days later, Pez’ strength had fully returned, and he was reunited with his friends within the inner courtyard of the temple.  All were present, except Rusty, whose injuries were still too severe to allow him out of bed.  Jenya and Ruphus were dressed in formal habits, and all of the other priests and acolytes were gathered to bear witness.
“We are brought together today to honor and thank these brave souls,” Jenya began, “who have risked, and lost, life and limb to undo a great injustice.  Through their actions, an insidious web of slavery and murder has been undone, and the lives of many innocent folk have been spared.  We are eternally grateful.”

The priestess then held forth a large sack, which jingled and clinked enticingly, “As promised, five-thousand gold galleons for services rendered.”  She next produced four small amulets in the shape of a hammer, and tied with a blue cord.  One of these she placed around the neck of each of the heroes.  “The Order of the Hammer,” she intoned, “an honor bestowed upon those who have performed above and beyond the call of duty in the name of the Lord of Justice.  We shall bestow the same upon Rustifarius when he has sufficiently recovered, and we shall lay one final medallion upon the memorial shrine erected for Salazar here within the temple.”

After the ceremony, Jenya again thanked the companions profusely, promising to bring their names to the attention of the Lord Mayor himself.  
When the group had a moment to themselves, Gardrid quickly pulled Pez to one side.
“I’m glad ta be seein’ ya back on yer feet lad,” the battlerager began, “I got a business proposal fer ya.”  Pez braced himself.  How did he know that he would not be rid of this group so easily?  
“I been keepin’ company with that dwarf lass we saved from the forge.  Her name’s Sondor.  She was one o’Zenith’s clan.  She tole me what happened to the others.  Seems Zenith got it inta his fool head to head off inta the Underdark and take the Word o’Moradin to the heathen.  That was about the time my kinfolk lost contact with’em.  He left a few of his clan behind to mind the fort, but they weren’t no match for Kazmojen and his band when they showed up.  Anyway, now that lot’s been dealt with, don’t seem no sense for such a fine stronghold ta stand empty.  No sir.  I plan on headin’ back down there ta make sure it’s good and cleaned out.  Then, me and Rusty’s gonna reclaim it in the name o’our clan.  What’dya say?  I could sure use yer help, specially since Rusty’s in no shape to go anywhere any time soon.  The halfling and the elf here already agreed.  They’re up fer it.  I’ll give an equal share o’whatever loot we find.  Deal?”
Pez looked at the grubby, outstretched hand of the dwarf.  This really didn’t have anything to do with him, but still…there was rumored to be a passage to the Underdark somewhere within the Fortress.  Would it be right to allow such a place to stand unguarded?”
“Agreed,” he said simply, shaking the offered hand.
________________________________________________
Gretchyn greeted Pez warmly as he stepped across the threshold of the orphanage, “It’s so good to see you on your feet again, sir.  The children have been so worried.  They are all making get-well cards for you.”
Pez forced a smile to his face, “Yes, they are…precious, aren’t they.  Speaking of the little angels, do you mind if I have a word with Terrem?”
Gretchyn’s face darkened for a moment, “That one,” she snorted, “always into mischief.  He’s upstairs in the boys’ room, alone as usual.”
“How did he come to be here?” Pez asked, “What happened to his parents?”
“They were so-called ‘adventurers.’  You know the type.  Died when the boy was just an infant.  No other family to speak of.”

Pez made his way upstairs and into the large dormitory that the boys shared.  All of the other lads were outside playing, but Terrem sat alone on his bed, staring at nothing.
“Hello boy.” Pez said perfunctorily, standing in front of the child.
Terrem glanced up sullenly, “Oh…it’s you.  I guess I’m supposed to thank you or something.”
“Not at all,” Pez shrugged, “After all, it wasn’t me who saved you, was it?”
Terrem’s eyes fell away, and he busied himself examining his fingernails.
“How do you know this eye tyrant?” Pez asked pointedly, “Who was the woman who brought you back here?  Where did they take you first?”
Terrem yawned, “Nowhere.  She brought me straight here.  I don’t know who she was, and I don’t know who that monster was either.  Some hero you are, letting one monster kidnap me from another.”
Pez’ fists clenched involuntarily, but with a tremendous effort, he brought himself under control, “Very well then.  So you plead ignorance.  Duly noted, but know this, boy, I’ll be watching you…closely.”
He spun on his heel and left the room, missing the dark look Terrem aimed at his back.
______________________________________________
The next day found Pez, Oso, Tilly and Gardrid outside the door to Keygan’s once again.  They made their way back to the hidden stair to Jzadirune, and threaded a course through the ruins, arriving at the elevator to the dwarven fortress.  From there, they began exploring the stronghold more thoroughly.

The bodies of the dead remained exactly where they had fallen.  By now, the corpses were beginning to rot, but the dry, underground air slowed this process somewhat, and the smell was not overpowering.  They came upon several unused guest rooms and two barracks, both empty and apparently quickly vacated.  They found the auction chamber once again, and saw that everything was exactly as they had left it…a tomb.  Beyond, they discovered the pantry, larder, and last, the kitchen.  

They had not been to this room before, and they saw that a battle had taken place here, though not much of one.  A human lay sprawled over a worktable, with several kitchen knives stuck in his back.  He appeared to have been dead for several days.  Pez lifted his head, but did not recognize him.  Oso examined the scene carefully, finding several sets of small tracks, “Goblins,” he said in disgust.
“We’ll take him with us when we go,” Pez said, shaking his head, “Perhaps Jenya will know him and his family.”

Eventually, they came back to the chamber in which stood the large, chain-draped dwarven statue.  Gardrid lifted the heavy bar from the set of iron doors that the statue faced, and then pulled them open.  Beyond, they found themselves in the exterior cavern once again.  A stone bridge arched over the moat far below, and ended at a small cave.  At the far side of the cave, a large tunnel led away and down into darkness.  Oso again bent low to the ground, looking at a few strange prints.  “Unless I miss my guess, I’d say our duergar friend came this way a few days ago, but there are odd tracks here beside his.  They almost look like that of a serpent of some sort.”
“This must be the passage to the Underdark that the dwarf-maid told you about,” Pez said, looking at Gardrid.
“Aye,” the dwarf nodded, “the one Zenith took his clan down so long ago.  There’ll be time enough fer explorin’ this later, once Rusty’s up an’ about.”

The group next went back to the causeway that led to the cellblocks.  There had been another door there, halfway down the parapet, between the two dwarf statues.  It was here that they planned to next map.  
The door opened onto a plain hall, which ran for some thirty feet before branching at a T-intersection.  As they walked cautiously down the corridor, they suddenly heard two loud clunks, followed by the sound of grinding stone coming from in front of them somewhere beyond the intersection.

“Be ready!” Pez warned, drawing his greatsword.  All of them tensed, preparing for some deadly trap set by either the dwarves or Kazmojen.  The next sound they heard, though, sounded like great, heavy footsteps, but they seemed to come from the very walls themselves.  
Without warning, a huge, metallic hammer materialized from the wall to their right, coming down solidly across Oso’ back.  As the ranger reeled from the blow, a second hammer came through the opposite wall, striking Pez with the force of a battering ram.  

Oso staggered backward a step, and then quickly regained his balance.  He thought to put some distance between himself and this strange assault, so to better be able to bring his bow to bear, but as he began moving back towards the door, the hammer struck again.  This time it landed squarely on the base of the elf’s skull.  His legs folded, and he fell face first to the floor, a pool of blood rapidly expanding from his head.

Tilly saw all of this occur in an eye-blink.  Something was definitely wrong here.  How could these things just pass through solid stone?  He reached one hand out towards the wall on his left, and was stunned to see it pass right through.  An illusion then!  Just like the forest room they had found in Jzadirune.  The halfling dove into the wall, coming up in a roll in a chamber on the other side.  There, standing right next to the illusory wall was a large, metal monstrosity that strongly resembled the automaton they had fought in Jzadirune.  Only this one was bigger, and one of its hands had been replaced by the great hammer, while the other looked like a large pincer.  On the wall opposite the construct was a wooden lever in the down position.  

Pez recovered from his blow just in time to see another automaton step through the right-hand wall and into the corridor behind him.  The archon managed to raise his sword just high enough to keep the ensuing strike from cracking his skull like it did Oso’s, but the attack was still a telling one, landing in the middle of his chest, and crushing several ribs.  Pez gasped for breath, but found none and collapsed into unconsciousness.

The lever might be the answer, Tilly thought, hoping that such luck would find him a second time.  Perhaps their entrance into the corridor had activated the mechanism, which animated the automatons.  Perhaps by reversing it, they would sleep again.
He rushed forward, tucking himself into another roll as he passed the guardian, but he wasn’t quite fast enough, and the hammer fell against his hip, leaving his left leg numb.  Still, he managed to reach the lever, and with a grunt of effort, he pushed it back up.  Nothing happened…

Gardrid stood crouched and balanced on the balls of his feet, axe gripped in two hands before him.  Oso lay behind him, unmoving and bleeding, while Pez lay in front, beyond the construct, an occasional blood-flecked wheeze escaping his lips.  “Right then!” he shouted at the unfeeling thing, “Ye got the drop on us, but now I’m ready fer ya!  Come on!  What’cha waitin’ fer?”  The automaton had stopped in its tracks, hammer upraised to strike, but not moving.  With a growl, Gardrid launched himself at it, his axe raising sparks off its metal skin, but also taking several pieces of plating with it.  Just like that, the automaton exploded into motion again, hammering the dwarf as he tried to back away.  The hit made Gardrid’s vision explode in a shower of stars.  He had never, in all his life, felt such power.  He knew he couldn’t go toe to toe with this thing, much less two of them.  

Tilly limped away from the thing as quickly as he could.  He knew he couldn’t outrun it, injured as he was, and he expected it to finish him off at any moment, but for some reason it just stood in place.  He ducked back through the wall, and saw Gardrid facing the first behemoth, which also seemed rooted in place.  Though he knew he should do something, Tilly was afraid.  He’d faced death many times in recent days, and he’d come to appreciate how much his simple life meant to him.  These opponents were not flesh and blood.  They couldn’t feel pain.  He backed slowly out the door.

Gardrid heard the halfling retreating behind him, leaving him to face these beasties alone, “Yer little rat!” he shouted, “Ye’d best be prayin’ ta whatever coward god ye worship that these feller’s finish me off, cause if’n they don’t, I’m comin’ fer ya!”  He then screamed incoherently, and charged towards the construct once again.  This time, his axe penetrated the armor shell, and cleaved deep into the mechanical internal workings of the automaton.  With a shudder, it literally fell into pieces on the ground.  
Gardrid whirled as he heard movement coming from behind the wall to his left.  He ducked his head, and rushed headlong into it, fully expecting to crack his skull on the solid stone.  Instead, he came into the room beyond, and saw the second automaton coming for him.  As it approached, he swung in low, slicing away at one of its log-sized legs.

Gardrid’s words didn’t inspire fear in Tilly.  He knew the battlerager had no chance alone.  It was an empty threat.  No, what those words did awaken in him was guilt.  He couldn’t leave.  Along with near-death, he had also tasted glory and accomplishment over the past week.  It was a good feeling, having comrades he could rely on, and who relied on him.  What would he have if he left them here to die?  With a sigh, he pulled out his crossbow and loaded a bolt into it.  Then, taking a deep breath, he stepped back into the corridor, and then into the wall.

Gardrid was genuinely surprised to see the crossbow bolt whiz past his head, and then bounce harmlessly off the armor of the automaton.  So much so, that he reacted a split-second too late to fend off another blow from the hammer.  This time, the dwarf felt something tear inside him.  He coughed and a great gout of blood flew from his mouth.  He was then pushed roughly to the ground as the automaton charged past him, heading for Tilly.

Tilly quickly dropped his crossbow, and began fumbling for his blades.  He had just pulled them, when the hammer dropped on him a second time.  He thought he might have screamed, but he couldn’t hear over the ringing in his ears.  He was on his knees in front of the construct, and he could see it raising its maul again.  Then, he saw something else.  From this low vantage, he could see a large rent in the underside of the thing.  The metal around it was badly rusted, and apparently Gardrid’s axe had damaged it further.  Desperately, Tilly gripped both of his swords, and then rammed them home, deep into the gears of the construct.  He felt, more than heard it fall, and then turned to see Gardrid lying on his side panting, but with a huge grin on his face.


----------



## Lela

Wow, another near TPK.  It's been a while since anyone in my party was even nocked on unconcious (they're just getting too good).

I can't wait to find out what's going on with the boy.  I certainly don't believe he didn't know what was up.  Perhaps finding out more about his parents (particularly how they died) would shed some light on it.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> *Wow, another near TPK. *




What's most humiliating was that we were "clearing out the dungeon" at the time.


----------



## Lela

How much damage were they doing?  It hit Oso hard if he went down in two hits.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> *How much damage were they doing?  It hit Oso hard if he went down in two hits. *




They were a real bitch.  Something like +10 melee (2d8+9).  I was lucky to be taken to only -1 or I would have died too.

Oso went to -8 and died in a couple of rounds.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They were a real bitch.  Something like +10 melee (2d8+9).  I was lucky to be taken to only -1 or I would have died too.
> 
> Oso went to -8 and died in a couple of rounds. *




Ow, that's like the (supposedly) CR 10 PyroHydra I threw at my party early today.  Of course, I'm sure it had a lot more HP than those tin cans did.  It's happenings like yours that inspired me to do death at -10 - Con Mod (that, and Old One's story hour).

But, dang guys, we've seen three near TPKs in as many sessions (if I have my time table right).  You guys should look into a Cleric or Druid.  Anyone got Leadership or plan to get it (Pez?)?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

The way I last played with my group, bludgeoning weapons like hammers don't cause you to bleed to death. When you go to -5 due to a hammer blow, you remain there, stabilized.


----------



## bbarrington

JollyDoc:
How were the Hammerer's rolling for  their Unreliable checks? It seems like they must have been making them all. When I was running this encounter I must have made less than 50% of the checks.

I agree to, you guys NEED a cleric. Hell, my group has got two multiclassed clerics.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> *You guys should look into a Cleric or Druid. *





			
				 bbarrington said:
			
		

> *I agree to, you guys NEED a cleric.*




Actually we do have a cleric in Rusty -- but he has been out of commission for quite a while.  Hopefully he will be back on his feet for today's gaming session.  ALso, Pez casts spells as a 5th level cleric (even though he has only 4 levels) with access to the domains of Air, Destruction, Good, Law, and War.

Also, Oso's player (Lee) decided to make a Druid who will appear shortly.  So, at this point, we have no shortage of divine spellcasters.



			
				 bbarrington said:
			
		

> *How were the Hammerer's rolling for their Unreliable checks?*




They were AFAIK.  It seems that JollyDoc rolled quite well to begin the encounter resulting in half the party going down.  However after Gardrid and Tilly engaged them they began to malfunction allowing the pair to finish them off.


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *The way I last played with my group, bludgeoning weapons like hammers don't cause you to bleed to death. When you go to -5 due to a hammer blow, you remain there, stabilized. *




Not too realistic (internal injuries, get hit by a car and not be dying) but still interesting.

What was the reasoning on it?


----------



## JollyDoc

bbarrington said:
			
		

> *JollyDoc:
> How were the Hammerer's rolling for  their Unreliable checks? It seems like they must have been making them all. When I was running this encounter I must have made less than 50% of the checks.
> 
> I agree to, you guys NEED a cleric. Hell, my group has got two multiclassed clerics. *




Bear in mind that what I post in the SH are the salient points of the combat only.  Rest assured there were many, "Gardrid swings; misses; Hammerer swings; misses."  To post all of this would make for a very tedious and boring tale.  GFunk was right, in the beginning, they were doing well on their reliability checks (BTW, each round, a Hammer Automaton must make a reliability check of 11 or greater on d20 to take an action for that round), but later, they failed about half of them, the only thing that saved Gardrid and Tilly.  As GFunk mentioned, they also dealt 2d8+10 per attack, AND, as a mercy, I didn't allow them to use their pincer attack, with which they could grapple an opponent, and then beat them to death with the hammer while they were pinned.  The adventure makes a note that these particular automatons had previoulsy been "injured" by a rust monster attack, so their CR was 4 instead of 5.  Lucky for the group, eh?


----------



## JollyDoc

PS:

Also, Oso died after failing to stabilize from -8 on.  Pez got lucky and stabilized at -1.  Tilly and Gardrid each had 1 hp left when the battle ended.
Fear the CR 4 monster.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not too realistic (internal injuries, get hit by a car and not be dying) but still interesting.
> 
> What was the reasoning on it? *




I gave them that one for free since I felt that the chance for stabilizing oneself were very low and they lacked a cleric. After some time we just adopted it. 

But I still believe that a blow of the same strength with a slashing weapon is more dangerous than one with a blunt weapon.


----------



## JollyDoc

THE RETURN OF THE KING

Together, Tilly and Gardrid managed to haul their dead and wounded back up to the surface once again.  To Tilly, this was becoming an all-to-familiar routine.  How many more friends was he going to lose to this place?  When would it finally be his turn?  He missed Salazar more than he’d realized, and he was beginning to feel very alone.  

Gardrid bore his Pez across his shoulders in silence.  Death didn’t bother him.  He’d lost many brothers to past battles.  They died with honor…with glory.  Death was a fact.  But these people weren’t dwarves, and they certainly weren’t Kuldjargh.  They had his sympathies, to be sure, especially the little one.  He’d been through quite a lot, and his kind weren’t known for their fortitude.  Ah well, he thought, this wasn’t his first battle-company, and it certainly wouldn’t be his last.  They were honorable warriors who weren’t afraid to fight, and that’s all that mattered.

The pair made their way through the darkened city streets, back to the sanctuary of the temple walls.  Ruphus, as always, was there to meet them.  He shook his head sadly at the tableaux before him, and then led them silently to Jenya.
“Alas, my friends, you have returned in glory, only to find sorrow once again.  You are heroes, one and all, but I fear that if you do not give up this quest, you shall end up as martyrs as well.”
“Give up?” Gardrid asked indignantly, “Beggin’ yer pardon, m’lady, and no disrespect intended, but ye couldn’t begin ta understand.  Me people…me kin, built that fortress with their own hands.  They poured their hearts inta it, and then they gave their very lives ta see that it was defended, and yer city here as well.  I’ll not be lettin’ that legacy die so easily, nor will I let it be invaded and claimed by the vermin o’the Underdark.”
“Ah, my good dwarf,” Jenya smiled grimly, “I do indeed understand the nature of sacrifice, and I admire your ambition, but do not let your legacy become your tomb.”
___________________________________________

Oso was laid to rest in the forest below the peak of Cauldron.  His gravesite was sanctified in the name of Tyr, and in his name, his portion of the reward money was donated to the Lantern Street orphanage.

Pez healed and resumed his duties, but Jenya informed him that it was against her better judgment for him to attempt another run at the Malachite Fortress.
“High priestess,” he bowed, “I respectfully request that you reconsider.  The dwarves intend to continue this mission, with or without our help.  I submit that it would be in the best interest of the church to back this undertaking, for it will ultimately aid in the defense of our city, and may help to forge a lasting alliance with a new dwarven community.”
Jenya could not argue with this logic, and she agreed to take the matter under advisement.  In the meantime, she had managed to identify the dead human they had found as Gryffon Malek, a barkeep at the Tipped Tankard, who had disappeared two months ago, just days before his planned wedding to a tavern barmaid.  The woman had been informed of his death, but it seems she had met someone else in the interim and wasn’t exactly devastated by the news.  The man had no other family in town, and so was buried in the common cemetery, overseen by the church of Kelemvor.

A few days later, Pez was summoned to Jenya’s office once more.  When he entered, he saw that she was not alone.  An elf dressed in drab robes stood before her desk.  He wore a circlet of mistletoe in his hair, and a gleaming scimitar hung at his hip.  He fixed Pez with a penetrating stare as he entered.
“Pez,” Jenya said rising, “allow me to introduce Wathros, a representative of the Emerald Enclave.  He has come here seeking Oso…”  
“Oso?” Pez stammered, “How did you know him?”
“Your use of the past tense is duly noted,” the druid said dryly, “Your superior has informed me of his death.  A tragedy to be sure.  As to our acquaintance, let us just say that my organization made use of his services from time to time.  I came to impart information to him, and to advise him on some matters of import to my superiors.”
“Well,” Pez responded, not caring at all for the druid’s condescending tone, “as you have said, his death was a tragedy.  I’m sorry you have come all this way for nothing.”
“On the contrary,” the elf replied, “I still have business in this region, and may for some time.  Jenya tells me that you plan to return to the place of Oso’s death.  I would like to accompany you and understand why he had an interest in this place.”
Pez scowled at the way the elf used the High Priestesses’ name with such familiarity, “I don’t think…” he began, but Jenya interrupted, “I have informed Wathros that you would welcome his company, Pez.”  She looked at him meaningfully.  Pez was well aware of the influence that the Emerald Enclave held throughout the Vilhon Reach, and to insult one of their emissaries would be a bad political move.
“As you wish, my lady,” he bowed, and then straightened to face the druid eye to eye, “We leave in two days.”
_____________________________________________
“Well, here it is,” Pez said, indicating the spot on the floor of the corridor, a dark brown stain still apparent, “This is where he died.”
Wathros bent to the spot and examined it closely, whispering to himself.  “I see,” he said finally, “but I still fail to understand what he was doing down here in the first place.”
“I told’ja already, ya idgit!” Gardrid snarled.  He was none-to-pleased with the decision to invite the newcomer along on this expedition to reclaim what he was now referring to as ‘his’ fortress.  “The elf had a conscience.  He helped us rescue them kids and townsfolk, and then, as a friend, he came back with me to recover me peoples’ legacy.”
Wathros rolled his eyes, “Yes, yes, please…I don’t need to hear this entire story again.  Why you people insist on making your homes in such dank, closed in places, I’ll never understand.”
“Why ya pointy eared…” Gardrid moved menacingly towards the druid, but Pez intervened, “Now, now my friend.  The good druid has graciously come all the way down here to see your clan’s handiwork.  I’m sure we could find something down here worthy of his attention.”
Gardrid grinned, hoping against hope that some other deadly trap, or imprisoned monster might still be lurking nearby…

As their search continued, they found two more empty cellblocks, hidden behind massive slabs of stone that had been moved to block their entrances.  Tilly determined that the levers the automatons had guarded must have triggered the blockade.  Apparently the constructs had been placed there as fail safes against a prison break.

Near the guardroom for the cellblocks, they stumbled upon what was obviously Kazmojen’s private quarters.  The room was horridly appointed, the walls carved with tall, narrow niches piled high with skulls and the skinned hides of various monsters hanging on the bare walls between them.  A large chair made of monster skins stretched over a framework of bones stood in the middle of the chamber, and a draconic skull surmounted it.  Behind the chair, a bed of soft moss and fungi sprouted from a large heap of carrion.  Between them, Gardrid and Wathros were able to identify the skins and skulls as belonging to a basilisk, a digester, a displacer beast, an ettercap, a medusa, and a salamander.  Gardrid rubbed his hands over some of the trophies in admiration.

As the group examined the contents of the room, Tilly discovered a hidden doorway near the back.  On the other side, they found what appeared to be some sort of treasure vault.  Three padlocked chests stood in the middle, one bound in iron, one blackened, as if by fire, and with a toothy, crescent-shaped grin painted on it in blood, and the last with copper fittings, bearing a dagger-shaped symbol carved into its lid.  Also in the room were three casks brimming with coins, a small stone bowl filled with gems, a heap of armor, and two large shields used as trays to hold more coins.  Various other trinkets and trophies added to the trove, including a gem-encrusted horn, an ornate walking cane and an engraved golden gong hanging from an intricately sculpted wooden frame.

Gardrid’s eyes grew wide as saucers at the sight of the horde, and Tilly had to remember to close his mouth, which had somehow fallen open.  Wathros merely glanced at the wealth, and then returned his attention to the trophy room.  Pez was skeptical.  This all looked to good to be true, and to easy.
“Tilly,” he directed, “enter cautiously, and search carefully before touching anything.  We will cover and observe you.”
Tilly nodded quickly, and then darted into the treasure chamber.  Rubbing his hands together in anticipation, he began examining the locks on the first trunk.  So intent was he in his work that he failed to sense subtle movement behind him.  Gardrid and Pez saw, but it was too late.  The gong against the back wall had extruded what looked to be a large, clubbed pseudopod.  The appendage whipped out like a snake, and struck the halfling on the back.  As it retracted, Tilly stuck fast to it, and was pulled back to the gong, which now sported a fanged maw in its middle.

“Another mimic!” Pez shouted, recalling the creature they had encountered guarding Starbrow, but before he had a chance to warn Gardrid about the glue-like secretions of the creature, the battlerager had charged in and sunk his axe into the ‘wooden’ frame of the monster.  The blade bit deep, but when Gardrid tried to free it, he found it was stuck fast.  

Wathros’ attention had by now been jerked back to the events in the vault.  He shook his head at the greed of these people, and the consequences thereof.  Still, it wouldn’t do to let them perish, and it might teach them a valuable lesson if they lived to learn from it.  His hands reached to his temples and brushed the mistletoe circlet he wore there.  Words came from his mouth that sounded like wind sighing through trees.  Suddenly, a flaming ball appeared on the floor next to the gong/mimic.  It rolled forward several feet, and came to rest against the beast’s body.  The mimic roared in pain, and attempted to shuffle away from the painful sphere.  

As the mimic moved, Gardrid gave a mighty tug on his weapon, and managed to jerk the axe-head free.  At that moment, Pez stepped past him.  For a split-second, Tilly couldn’t believe what he was seeing.  The damned fool looked like he was carrying a trumpet, of all things.  Pez placed the trumpet to his lips and blew mightily.  A clear, silver note rang out, beautiful, but painful to hear.  The mimic went rigid and stopped flailing.  Tilly twisted and wrenched himself free of its hold.
“Now I gotcha!” Gardrid sneered, then he gripped his axe firmly in both hands, lined up carefully on the mimic’s face, wound his body almost one-hundred-eighty degrees, and swung with all his might.  The blade cleaved the creature completely in two, and it collapsed to the floor in pool of amorphous goo.

At last, the Malachite Fortress appeared to be safe.  Gardrid insisted that every drop of treasure be hauled to the surface for ‘safe-keeping.’  When they finally returned to the temple of Tyr, the battlerager bowed low before Jenya, and declared himself, with all solemnity, Gardrid I, King Under the Mountain of the Malachite Fortress.
_______________________________________________


Time passed in Cauldron.  The fame of the heroes waxed in the city, culminating with an audience with the Lord Mayor, where they were publicly acclaimed for services rendered and awarded the key to the city.  They were welcomed in every tavern and public house in the town, where the patrons never grew tired of hearing their tales.  In truth, Gardrid and Tilly were primarily involved in these displays, and each time the story was told, there seemed to be a newer, bigger monster that was bested, and each of their roles was bolstered in one way or another.  Pez returned to his day-to-day church activities, and seldom saw his former companions.
Wathros, for his part, was seen in the city from time to time, but would also disappear, sometimes for weeks before returning.

True to his word, Gardrid returned to the Malachite Fortress and even began living in its halls, coming to the surface through Keygan’s shop on a regular basis.  He took with him Sondor Ironfold, the dwarf woman he had helped rescue from Kazmojen’s forge.  She assisted him in restoring some semblance of order to the place and making it habitable once again.  The battlerager even went so far as to visit Deacon Stormshield, the dwarf lad who had been returned to the Lantern Street orphanage, and requesting permission from Gretchyn to take the boy on outings to the Malachite Fortress so that he could be better acquainted with his heritage.  Alas, Rusty’s recovery was more prolonged than any would have guessed.  The priest’s injuries had severely weakened him, and Jenya informed Gardrid that he would be in no condition to undertake strenuous activity for several weeks yet.

Tilly had his own little enterprise going.  Maple Honeythorn had become quite taken with the little rogue, and soon the pair became quite inseparable.  Furthermore, Maple’s professional talents were very much in line with Tilly’s own, and she had many ‘contacts’ throughout the city.  She and Tilly managed to make a tidy living for themselves through sleight of hand, gambling, and eager fans willing to pay to hear Tilly’s harrowing tales of heroism.  Krylscar, once again returned to his post in the town guard, saw to it that the proper authorities overlooked many of the halflings’ ‘bending’ of the law.  He felt that he owed them this much at least.  

As is frequently the case, however, fame was fleeting, and reality soon began to set in.  It seemed that, in light of Keygan Ghelve’s incarceration, and subsequent sentencing to one year at hard labor, his shop and everything in it was impounded by the city.  The self-proclaimed King of the Malachite Fortress was politely informed that he could have first option to either buy or rent the building, but first payment was due immediately, and if it were not paid, he would have to vacate the premises.  

It seems being king wasn’t exactly a financial windfall.  When all of Kazmojen’s horde had been divided up, most of Gardrid’s share went into outfitting himself with new armor and new weapons.  In short order, he had run through every last copper.  Needless to say, meeting the one hundred gold galleon monthly rent on the shop was quite beyond his means.  He was in a true fix.  How could he be king of a kingdom to which he had no access?  He couldn’t very well ask the new tenants of the shop to allow him to come and go through their downstairs closet whenever he pleased.  No…he needed some source of income.

Gardrid thought hard about where his particular talents lay, and it didn’t take long for him to find his niche.  The Tipped Tankard was a rowdy establishment, and in need of a strong bouncer.  Gardrid was their man…er…dwarf.  Not only did he keep the malcontents in order, but patrons were forever buying him drinks, just to hear how he single-handedly defeated Kazmojen and his rabid horde of two hundred hobgoblins.  Still, the battlerager’s wages from his day job was barely half of what he needed to make the rent payment.  He was still short…so to speak.  The final answer literally fell into his lap.  Tilly, as it turned out, had been asked, in no uncertain terms, to vacate his room at the Drowning Morkoth Inn after several wealthy patrons had complained to the management about a questionable poker game the halfling had been running in the common room.  As Gardrid was returning home from work one morning, he passed the inn just as the rogue was being unceremoniously ejected through the front door.  It seemed Hela Brightaxe had answered his prayers this day.  Tilly and Maple needed a place to stay, and he needed extra income.  The trio managed to work out a deal where they would pool their resources and rent the shop together.  Tilly and Maple would actually live in it, while Gardrid would be free to use its hidden entrance to access his kingdom.  Thus Gardrid I became known as the bouncer-monarch…King by day, bouncer by night.


----------



## gfunk

Just picture a big-ass muscular dwarf with a mohawk coming out of Keygan's shop after a day of successfully "ruling" the Malichite fortress:

<Walks onto the street and looks at all the passersby>

<Screams>
"AYE!!!  I'M KING OF THE WORLD!!!"

<Guard walks up to dwarf and hands him a note>
"Huh, what the blazes is this?"

"An eviction notice, sir!"


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> *Just picture a big-ass muscular dwarf with a mohawk coming out of Keygan's shop after a day of successfully "ruling" the Malichite fortress:
> 
> <Walks onto the street and looks at all the passersby>
> 
> <Screams>
> "AYE!!!  I'M KING OF THE WORLD!!!"
> 
> <Guard walks up to dwarf and hands him a note>
> "Huh, what the blazes is this?"
> 
> "An eviction notice, sir!" *




LOL!!!!


Oh yeah, I was wondering, what color's the mowhawk?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Orange, I think...


Now that was a great update !!! And it's nice to read about some roleplaying being done, after all that hack 'n slash.  

But, no news of the beholder and it's mistress? I had hoped the heros make some further inquiries.


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Orange, I think...
> 
> 
> Now that was a great update !!! And it's nice to read about some roleplaying being done, after all that hack 'n slash.
> 
> But, no news of the beholder and it's mistress? I had hoped the heros make some further inquiries. *




Yes, its dyed orange.  And as far as the beholder goes, we are _4th_ level, people.  We are going to pretend that whole deal with the Eye Tyrant never even happened.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> *
> And as far as the beholder goes, we are _4th_ level, people.  We are going to pretend that whole deal with the Eye Tyrant never even happened. *




Unless, of course, the Beholder is only 4th level too (a la Savage Species).


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Orange, I think...
> 
> 
> Now that was a great update !!! And it's nice to read about some roleplaying being done, after all that hack 'n slash.
> 
> But, no news of the beholder and it's mistress? I had hoped the heros make some further inquiries. *




Also, bear in mind this is an adventure path, designed to theoretically take the group thru 20th level.  All things will be revealed in time.


----------



## JollyDoc

FLOOD SEASON

Summer passed and autumn followed in Cauldron.  The air began to have a definite chill, and a foretelling of winter to come.  The sky was slate gray as often as it was blue, and the threat of rain was always on the horizon.

Life had returned to normal in the town, and fame was fleeting, as the former companions discovered.  Less and less often were their tales now recounted, and fewer drinks were bought in their honor.  Pez saw very little of his adventure mates, his duties at the temple and the orphanage keeping him fully occupied.  Tilly and Maple were becoming quite domesticated, but still managed to find the time to practice their own form of free trade from time to time.

Rusty had moved down to the Malachite Fortress with “King” Gardrid, but was still not fully recovered.  He busied himself sanctifying the stronghold and researching what documents he could find intact, hoping to find some clue as to the whereabouts of the missing clan.  The king himself still had his night job, and became a fixture at the Tipped Tankard.  Occasionally, he made brief forays down the passage leading from the fortress to the Underdark, but he never found anything, and these journeys became fewer and fewer.  His only other ‘subjects’, besides Rusty (who certainly did not consider himself a subject), were Sondor and Deakon (when Gretchyn would allow him to visit), but Gardrid posted notices all around that the Malachite Fortress was seeking homesteaders…all dwarves welcome to help found a new dynasty.

Wathros was barely seen in the town, though it was known that he was occupying a small cave near the base of the volcano, and had taken up with a company of wolves.  He never made it common knowledge as to his purpose in remaining in the area, but he didn’t seem in any hurry to leave either.  There was a rumor around the taverns that he might be investigating the recent sightings of the dragon known as Hooknose.  The locals were hoping that was not the case, as the dragon had not been heard from for years, and they didn’t want anything to stir it into activity again.
_____________________________________________


Pez, as was his usual routine, was up before dawn.  He made it a practice to meditate for an hour or so before the rest of the Temple was about.  He offered prayers to Tyr in hopes that the Even Handed One would continue to favor him, though at times he wondered.  It had been almost three months since his trumpet had been returned to him, and yet it was still weak, containing only a fraction of its full power.  Had he done something wrong in the interim?  Or was he failing to complete some unfinished task?  Alas, these things were beyond him.  All he could do was to continue as he had, day in and day out, until some new door opened.

Just then, there was a perfunctory knock on his chamber door, and then it opened without preamble.  Jenya stood there, which was unusual in itself.  The high priestess never came to him directly.  She always summoned him if he was needed.  Her appearance was even more disturbing.  She looked as if she had not slept, her robes were disheveled and her hair lank.  Her eyes were red-rimmed and appeared swollen.  
“My lady…” Pez began, stepping towards her, his hand moving automatically to his sword hilt.  Jenya held out a hand to forestall him, “You must gather your friends, Pez…all of them.  Bring them here quickly.  Go to the druid as well.  He is in the foothills below the caldera.  Tell him that I have need of his wisdom.  Go now!”

Pez had never seen her in such a state.  He moved past her without a word, and stepped out into the chill morning air.  Spreading his wings, he leaped into the air, soaring briskly above the rooftops until he spied the familiar sight of Keygan’s below.  Of course, it wasn’t the locksmith’s any longer, just a private dwelling now, but Pez still thought of it as Keygan’s, and he took a perverse pleasure in goading the gnome about it whenever he saw him out on a work detail.

Not bothering with the front door, Pez landed on the roof, then opened one of the upstairs windows and slipped inside.  He found himself in Tilly and Maple’s bedroom, and needless to say, the halflings were quite unprepared for the image of an armed and armored winged archon in their midst at the crack of dawn.

Maple shrieked, pulling the bedclothes up around her.  “Pez!”  Tilly shouted, “Haven’t you heard of knocking?”
“Get dressed,” Pez replied, tossing the rogue his clothes, “You’re needed at the temple.  Don’t delay.  I’m going to find the ‘king.’”
He left the room as abruptly as he’d entered, leaving Tilly stammering behind him, doing his best to soothe Maple’s indignation.

Pez made his way down to Jzadirune, and to the elevator platform leading to the Malachite Fortress itself.  The platform was not at the top of the shaft, so he knew that Gardrid had already returned from his shift at the Tankard.  Pez dove into the shaft, not wanting to waste more time waiting for the platform to come back up.  When he reached the bottom, he continued his flight through the fortress, heading for Gardrid’s private chambers…formerly Kazmojen’s.

Gardrid hadn’t done much with the décor in the slaver’s room.  In fact, he rather liked it.  All the trophies suited him, and he planned on adding many more in the near future.  He was seated on Kazmojen’s ‘throne’, relaxing after another long night, when his door suddenly burst open.  “Who dares?” he roared, surging to his feet, and hefting his axe.
“Your pardon, your highness,” Pez said smugly, stepping into the room, “but I have pressing business and could not schedule an audience.  Jenya requests your presence…yours and Rusty’s as well.  It is important, and dire I fear.”
“Oh she does, does she?” Gardrid said, affecting an aloof air, “Well, I suppose I could fit’er in to me royal schedule.”
“This is no time for games,” Pez scowled, “Come…now.  I’ll meet both of you there.”  He turned on his heel and left again.
“Hmph,” Gardrid sighed, “now what’dya suppose that’s all about.  Well, if I’m bein’ summoned on official business, I’d best be dressed fer it.”  He moved to the wall, examining the assortment of skins and pelts there, “Yes…I’m feelin’ a bit sassy today.  Think I’ll wear the medusa…”

Pez winged his way high over the city walls, and then began descending the side of the volcano, towards the wooded foothills below.  He knew approximately where the druid was living, having made it his business to keep tabs on the strange recluse.  He landed outside a well-hidden cave in the hillside, and parted a curtain of vines and tendrils in front of it.  Before he had taken two steps inside though, he heard a low, vicious snarling behind him. From out of the shadows stepped a large wolf, black with white forepaws.
“Easy Twosocks,” came a voice from deeper in the cave, and Wathros came forward, as if expecting his visitor.  “He doesn’t care for uninvited guests,” he smiled, “but allowances can be made.  To what do I owe the honor?”
“Jenya requests your presence on a matter of great urgency.  I can say no more than this, other than she has asked for you personally.”
“Well then, how can I refuse?” the druid shrugged, “Tell her I shall not keep her waiting.”
___________________________________________

Jenya paced back and forth in her office, absently wringing her hands around a scrap of parchment that she clutched.  “As I have told you all in the past,” she began, “I am only the acting high priestess of this temple.  The true high priest is Sarcem Delasharn, and he has been away on church business these past months.  I had not heard from him since he left…until this morning.  He contacted me through a divine sending and…” for a moment her voice broke, and she choked back a sob.  Covering her eyes, she quickly handed the scrap of paper to Pez.  Unfolding it, he read aloud:  At Lucky Monkey.  Have eight wands.  Tavern’s been attacked.  Bandits led by barbaric apeman.  Mortally wounded.  Retreated to basement.  They know we’re here.  Send assistance!

“I replied to him,” Jenya said softly, “I told him to save his strength and have faith.  I told him that I would send aid, and for him to contact me again when he could.  I have not received another message.”  
“What is the Lucky Monkey?”  Tilly asked.
“It is an inn on the northwest road, about a day’s ride from here.  Many travelers frequent it on their way to and from the capitol.”
“What wands did the high priest speak of?” Pez asked, concern etched on his face.
“Sarcem purchased eight wands of controlling water on his trip to the capitol,” Jenya explained, “They were to be used to help control the waters of the central lake during the rainy season to come.  In the past, priests from our temple, the temple of Tempus, the temple of Kelemvor, and the temple of Lathander have joined together to create the wands, but over the past several years the flood seasons have been minor, and the other churches have lost interest in providing the time and effort to make them.  Sarcem predicted a severe season this year, but when he approached the other high priests, they refused to help.  So he made this journey to procure the wands before the rains begin.”

“But who would attack him, and why?” Wathros asked.
“I do not know,” Jenya shook her head, “There are bandits in the area, to be sure, but they have never attacked an inn before.  It makes no sense.  Please, I appeal to you in the name of service you have provided to us in the past.  I beg you to go to Sarcem’s aid…before it is too late.  I regret that I may not accompany you, but my duties here cannot be shirked.”
“There is no question as to my duty, my lady.” Pez bowed.
“I s’pose recuin’ a priest isn’t too menial a task fer a king,” Gardrid chimed in, “but I ain’t takin’ him” he hooked a thumb at Rusty.  The priest’s face turned umber, and he opened his mouth to protest, “No, my friend, he is right,” Jenya said, laying a hand on the dwarf’s shoulder, “You have still not fully regained your strength, and this task may not be an easy one.  You would be a liability I think.”
“But ye need a priest,” Rusty chided, “What’re ye gonna do if ye find Sarcem wounded?”
“I will send Ruphus,” Jenya answered, “Though he is not battle hardened, he is devout and his healing skills are second only to my own among the clergy here.”
Rusty folded his arms and grunted noncommittally.

“I can’t go.”  Everyone turned to look at Tilly.  “I…I promised Maple.  No more adventures.  We…we plan to marry.  Please…understand.”  Unable to bear the stares directed at him, Tilly opened the door, and swiftly departed.
“Don’t that just figure,” Gardrid muttered, “Let a durned woman inta the picture, and yer whole life’s rurn’t…er…present comp’ny excepted,” he bowed to Jenya.
“Do not fault him,” she said, “he has his own obligations to tend.  Wathros,” she turned to the druid, “I asked you here to give your opinion on this matter, but now I ask you to consider accompanying the group.  Your experience in the wilderness would prove an asset to them.”
Wathros looked pensive for a moment, “Though this matter does not concern me, and though it would probably serve the people of this cesspool town right to drown in their own excrement, I will undertake this journey out of a gesture of respect to you, and to honor the memory of Oso, who counted these men among his friends.”
“Gee…thanks,” Gardrid sneered, “I’m all choked up…”
_______________________________________________

The company set out immediately, borrowing riding horses from the temple’s stable.  They left the city via the western gate, and immediately struck out upon the northwest road, a route well traveled by merchant caravans in the area.  The road led them out of the mountains, and down into the foothills, which quickly gave way to rolling savannahs.  

Pez did not ride, but flew above the troupe, scouting the area ahead for potential dangers.  Ruphus and Wathros rode singly, while Gardrid struggled along behind on a stout pony.  The wolf that Wathros called Twosocks loped along in the tall grass beside the road.  
The grasslands teamed with wildlife, but very few travelers did they meet.  The only thing remotely out of the ordinary were the periodic large bands of baboons that watched in silence as they passed, their black eyes bearing an illusion of sinister intelligence.
______________________________________________

At first sight, the Lucky Monkey didn’t look all that unusual.  It sat to the east of the road, partially surrounded by dense jungle.  The building was old, and well used…the chimneys stained with soot, the roof sagging, the wood siding weathered and stained from last year’s mildew.  A small stable stood to one side, in similar condition.  The façade of the building sported numerous carved, wooden monkeys, many of which were engaged in risky, death-defying stunts.  In one, a wooden monkey balanced on a narrow tree branch to get a banana hanging over a sleeping tiger.  In another, a monkey sat on a boulder, completely unaware that a hunter sneaking up behind it was suddenly attacked and eaten by an ankheg.  
As the group approached closer, they began to see signs that something terrible had recently occurred here.  There were several broken windows, blood sprays on the walls, crushed plants and churned up earth in the space between the façade and the road.  

The party dismounted near the stable, and led the horses inside.  The stalls looked able to hold some two dozen animals, but all were empty.  They quickly secured the mounts, and then cautiously made their way towards the front of the inn.  The building was a two-story structure, and many windows pierced the façade, but all of them were shuttered securely from the inside.  

Gardrid stepped up on the bloodstained porch, and approached the main doors.  He placed his ear to the wood, and faintly on the other side, he caught the sounds of raucous laughter.  He reached down and tried the handle, but it wouldn’t budge.  Snarling, he backed up several steps, put his head and shoulder down, and charged.  His momentum carried him completely through the locked doors, and sent him stumbling into the common room beyond.

Six pairs of eyes stared blearily at him as he regained his balance.  The common room was a wreck.  Overturned tables, bloodstains, torn up floorboards and other refuse dominated the once cozy tavern.  Seated at the few remaining tables were three men, and three women.  Two of the men, and one of the women were dressed in chainmail, with heavy steel shields slung over their backs and long swords at their sides.  The other man and woman wore leathers studded with metal, and carried rapiers and short bows.  All of them wore scarlet sashes around their waists.  They all looked as if they had been sampling the bar’s wares.

“Well, well, what have we here?” one of the men said as he climbed unsteadily to his feet.
At that moment, Pez entered the room, “We are looking for a priest named Sarcem Delasharn.  What happened here?  Who are you people?”
“You’re treshpashin’” the man replied, “This’s private prop’ty.”
“I think you have that reversed,” Pez said coldly, “Tell us where the priest is, and we may let you walk out of here on your own power.”
At this, the motley group bellowed laughter, “Yeah,” the thug who had originally spoken said between chuckles, “we seen the priest.  We took care of’im real good.  Same’s we gonna take care of you.”
At that, all of the ruffians stood, and drew their weapons.
“You had your chance,” Pez replied grimly.  He then held out one gloved hand and barked out a short, guttural word.  Instantly, an explosive concussion of white noise detonated in the center of the room.  Several of the brigands grabbed their heads in pain, and reeled drunkenly across the floor.

Gardrid seized the moment.  He roared into the middle of the bandits, coming to a halt between two who had been most affected by the sound burst.  “I hate to hit a lady,” he said apologetically, and then he swung at the chainmail-armored woman to his right, catching her heavily in the midsection and felling her with one blow.  He pulled his axe free and reversed his swing, slamming the leather-clad woman on his left, killing her as well.  As he looked around for new enemies, the second armored woman stepped in behind him, slashing him blind-side with her sword, and opening a deep gash across his cheek.

One of the armored males, the one who had been speaking, began closing in on Pez.  Before he could reach the winged warrior though, a furry blur, all snarling teeth, leaped at him.  Twosocks barreled into the man, knocking him flat on his back.  As he struggled to get the animal off of him, Wathros stepped in, a gleaming scimitar twirling expertly in his hands, and cut across the ruffian’s wrist, causing him to drop his sword.

Pez, seeing that Gardrid was in trouble, instantly willed his greatsword into its trumpet form.  He stepped up behind the woman assaulting the dwarf, and blew a blast directly into her ear.  Her sword fell from her nerveless fingers and she went rigid.  Gardrid quickly sidestepped the helpless brigand, swinging his axe as he went, neatly severing her head.  He then rolled the axe up and above his head, before bringing it down on the fallen man that Twosocks was still savaging, ending his struggles as well.

“What the Hell’s going on here?” a man shouted, emerging from a curtained, private booth on the far side of the tavern.  He wore a chain shirt, but he was in the process of trying to button up his breeches and buckle his belt.  Following behind him was a woman in leathers, though they were half unlaced, exposing more than they covered.  Seeing the melee, they quickly got hold of themselves, and leaped into the fray.  The male drew his sword, and charged towards Gardrid, managing to get under the dwarf’s guard and land a solid blow across his shoulder.  His companion did a quick run, and then somersaulted agilely past Wathros, but the druid was quicker.  His whirling blade sliced the woman across her ample bosom.  She cried out, but deftly landed on her feet, rapier in hand, and then drove its point deep into the elf’s side.

Pez had no doubt that he and his companions would be able to defeat this drunken gang, but he wanted to insure that at least one of them lived.  He needed one alive for questioning…to try and find out exactly what had happened to Sarcem, and to the wands.  Another of the armored male warriors was charging him, but he never made it.  Pez once again winded his horn, stopping the man dead in his tracks.  He then transformed the trumpet into a greatsword once more, and brought the flat of the blade squarely against the bandit’s temple, who crumpled, unconscious.  

The male dressed in leather saw that the situation was getting serious.  He vaulted over the bar, drew his bow, and began firing randomly into the melee.  Pez, seeing this, took to the air, leaping easily to the top of the bar.  The rogue’s eyes went wide as he saw the tall warrior poised above him, greatsword held aloft in two hands.  That was the last thing he ever saw as the blade cleaved through the center of his forehead.  
_______________________________________________

Corene had been sleeping soundly on the band stage at the far end of the tavern.  The ale had finally gotten to her, and she had fallen into a drunken stupor.  It had been rudely interrupted by the sound of the escalating battle going on in the barroom.  She had thought all the fighting finished long ago.  After all, hadn’t they killed all the inn’s guests and employees?  She staggered to her feet, and then concealed herself in the shadows of the stage’s wings, watching in growing horror at the carnage unfolding.
_______________________________________________

Wathros was momentarily off-balanced by the woman’s deadly strike.  He was trying to bring his scimitar up defensively to ward off her next attack, when Twosocks rushed past him.  The wolf’s jaws clamped down on the rogue’s sword arm.  She punched at him, trying to free herself, and then attempted to cartwheel over the animal and gain some distance.  However, as she began her flip, Wathros came up beneath her, burying his sword in her chest, killing her instantly.  

Gardrid turned with snarl on the half-dressed warrior who had charged him.  The battlerager’s eyes glazed over, and drool began to run down his fiery beard.  He wound himself up one hundred and eighty degrees, and with a primal roar, hurled himself at his opponent.  The man never had a chance.  He tried to backpedal, but his still unbuckled pants slipped to his knees and he stumbled to the floor.  Gardrid’s axe pinned him there as it went completely through his body and into the planks beneath.

Corene knew that it was now or never.  She had to warn Tongueater.  She bolted from her hiding place, running full out for one of the doors on the far side of the bar.  Pez spotted her, and leaped into the air, coming down in front of the door, and blocking her way.  She swung her sword wildly at him, but he managed to parry it easily, before returning the attack, and causing her to retreat several steps.  Her eyes went suddenly round, and her mouth dropped open, a trickle of blood escaping her lips.  Her knees buckled, and she slipped soundlessly to the floor.  Gardrid stood behind her, his axe a gory mess, his face a rictus of rage.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> *...as far as the beholder goes, we are _4th_ level, people.  We are going to pretend that whole deal with the Eye Tyrant never even happened. *




   

wise, but still...


----------



## JollyDoc

JURASSIC PARK 

“Wake up, filth!” Pez hissed, shaking the unconscious ruffian he had subdued roughly. The man opened his eyes slowly, his head rolling loosely on his neck.
“Look around you,” Pez snarled, grabbing his chin and directing his gaze around the barroom at his dead comrades.  “Unless you have a burning desire to join your friends, you had best tell me everything I want to know.”
The brigand was now fully awake, his eyes wide with fear, “If I tell you,” he stammered, “do you promise to spare me?  Let me go?”
“I will spare you,” Pez said, “That’s all that you may hope for at the moment.  Now tell me, who are you people?  Where is Sarcem Delasharn?”
“We’re the Alleybashers,” his prisoner responded, “I am Terney.  We were hired out of Cauldron.”
“Hired by whom?” Pez’ eyes narrowed.
“A woman called Triel,” Terney said, “She’s tall, with short red hair.  Vicious fighter, but all business.  None of us dared cross her.”
“What were you hired to do?” Pez asked cautiously, his concern growing.
“We were s’posed to provide muscle for Tongueater.  He was lookin’ for a priest who was stayin’ here.  Triel wanted some magical treasure the priest was carryin’.”
“Where is the priest now?  Who is this Tongueater?”
Terney dropped his eyes and swallowed, “The priest is dead.  Triel killed’im.  Then she headed back to Cauldron.  She left Tongueater in charge.  He’s her lieutenant.”

Ruphus gasped, “Dead?  No!  It can’t be!  What of the others?  Tullis and Drake, the acolytes who accompanied him?  What have you done with them, you swine?”  The young priest rushed forward, raising his mace above his head.
“Peace Ruphus,” Pez said calmly, moving to intercept him and placing a restraining hand on his arm.  He turned back to Terney, “Where are the other patrons, and the staff?”
“We…killed’em…all of’em.”
Pez’ face turned to stone, “Show me.”
____________________________________________

Terney, hands bound behind his back, led the others outside the inn, and then around towards the back, where the jungle drew close to the building.  At the edge of the trees, Pez could just make out what seemed to be a pile of debris, but he knew what he was really seeing.

Just then, Gardrid held up one hand, “Shhh.  Somethin’s not right.  Pez, do ya see?  Just inside the trees?”
Pez sharp eyes adjusted quickly to the gloom, and he peered intently where Gardrid indicated.  He saw eyes looking back at him.  Two pairs, cold and reptilian.  With a snarling hiss, two large, bipedal lizards, with wickedly hooked claws on their feet and mouths full of sharp fangs, leaped out of the trees and came rushing across the open space.

The first one jumped straight into the air when it was still fifteen feet away, and landed squarely on top of Twosocks, it’s claws and teeth ripping into the wolf.  The second pounced on Gardrid, its weight bearing the dwarf backwards, its jaws seeking his throat.  “Yaarrgh!  Get of ye great tadpole!” the battlerager bellowed, hacking at the beast with his axe.

Wathros stared in horror.  He knew these creatures.  They were raptors, deadly reptilian hunters that often traveled in packs, and were voracious killers.  Twosocks didn’t stand a chance against one, and the lot of them might not do much better.  He moved forward, waving his hands to distract the creature from Twosocks, and then began chanting rhythmically, attempting to calm the dinosaur and make it see him as a friend.  The raptor was deep into bloodlust though, and it shook off Wathros’ attempt then bit down solidly on Twosocks.

The second raptor’s claws continued to tear at Gardrid.  The dwarf was taking a tremendous beating, and was barely managing to stay on his feet.  Pez could see that he wouldn’t last much longer.  As he rushed forward to assist the battlerager, Terney bolted.  The brigand ran between the two raptors and headed straight into the jungle.  Pez didn’t give it much thought.  If these creatures were any indication of the local wildlife, the poor sap wouldn’t last long.  He turned his attention back to Gardrid, trying to find an opening in the tangle of claws, teeth and swinging axe.  He darted in to grip the dwarf by the shoulders, taking a deep rake from a flailing fore claw as he did so, and then summoning his divine power, he attempted to heal some of the battlerager’s more grievous wounds.  His strength restored, Gardrid redoubled his attack, beating at the raptor viciously.

Twosocks struggled to free himself from the raptor’s grip, biting and snarling in a frenzy.  Wathros knew he had to do something before it was too late.  He again began calling on the innate magic of nature itself, this time causing the grass and roots around the feet of the dinosaurs to begin entwining and entangling their legs.  He then clapped his hands together and a ball of flames appeared on the ground behind the raptor, rolling forward and searing the creature’s scaly hide.  The dinosaur roared in pain, but then it leaped into the air, pulling itself free of the writhing vines and the flaming sphere, and landing again atop Twosocks.  It’s snake-like head darted forward, biting the wolf’s back, and then breaking his spine with a sickening snap.

The vines and grass ensnared the second raptor tightly.  It pulled and yanked at its bonds, all the while continuing to snap and slash at Gardrid.  Pez drew his sword and stabbed into the monster’s belly while Gardrid simultaneously hacked at its neck.  The dinosaur fell to the ground and was instantly covered by the writhing vegetation.

The two warriors then rushed to help Wathros.  The druid had redirected the fire sphere at the raptor, and the beast was yelping and trying to dodge the incessant flames.  Pez and Gardrid were able to flank the creature while it was distracted, and they began raining blow after blow against it.  The battle ended as quickly as it began, and the unnatural silence of the jungle ended as the night birds began their calls anew.

As Ruphus, Pez and Gardrid moved to examine the large pile of corpses on which the raptors had been feeding, Wathros kneeled beside Twosocks.  He stroked the wolf’s bloodied coat softly, “Let nature reclaim her own,” he murmured and then stood and followed his companions.

The site of the midden heap was nauseating and heartbreaking.  Some two dozen bodies lay rotting on the ground.  Tears flowed freely down Ruphus’ face as he identified his two brother priests.  The others must have been guests and staff of the Lucky Monkey, but they found no sign of Sarcem.  “He must still be inside,” Pez said.  “Let’s go.  Someone is going to pay for this.”


----------



## Lela

Now these guys are pure evil.  Kill them.  A lot.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Yeah, to hell with them! I really hope Terney becomes "Raptor Poohdooh".


----------



## gfunk

Lela[/i]
[B]Now these guys are pure evil. Kill them. A lot.[/B][/QUOTE]
[QUOTE][i]Originally posted by Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *Yeah, to hell with them! *




No fear, the party is about to open a can of whoop-ass.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> No fear, the party is about to open a can of whoop-ass. *




Then I gleefully await the can opener.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Hello guys.First time poster over here,but I intend to correct that mistake.I know I'm not the first one to tell you this,but...come on!No arcane magic?There isn't even a multiclassed bard in the whole team for Tyr's sake!I guess the next one biting the bullet will spring for a wizard(don't be shy!You know there are going to be more deaths!You've had two this far).


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> *Hello guys.First time poster over here,but I intend to correct that mistake.I know I'm not the first one to tell you this,but...come on!No arcane magic?There isn't even a multiclassed bard in the whole team for Tyr's sake!I guess the next one biting the bullet will spring for a wizard(don't be shy!You know there are going to be more deaths!You've had two this far). *




<sigh>  Yes, these guys are indeed bucking the trend.  If you have read Gfunk's Bastion of Broken Souls, you will now that G has lots of experience playing arcane spellcasters (ala Entropy), but wanted to try something different this time (Pez).  So far, they are holding their own, but in this week's game session (last Sunday), they learned the value of having arcane casters in your party...the hard way.


----------



## JollyDoc

PLANET OF THE APES

Pez stalked off across the clearing between the jungle and the inn with  the others following in grim silence.  He pushed open the doors and headed across the barroom, stepping over bodies as he went.  There were several doors leading off the main room, as well as a large hallway, and a smaller curtained-off one.  It was towards this one that Pez moved, intending to systematically search the inn, room by room if he had to, until he found those responsible for the massacre.

The small hallway led to what appeared to be a ransacked office.  There were two doors leading in opposite directions, but Pez heard sounds of shouting coming from the right.  Gardrid pushed past him, and pressed his ear to the door.  On the other side, he heard a guttural male voice screaming in rage:  “Damn you priest!  Do you see what happens to those who defy me?  You thought you could beat Tongueater, but I showed you, didn’t I?  Didn’t I?  Answer me!”

Gardrid had heard enough.  He stepped back, and then kicked in the door.  On the other side was the inn’s kitchen.  A large center block dominated the room, with an iron rack above it from which dangled numerous pots and pans.  It was in surprisingly good condition when compared to the rest of the inn.  Piled on the workstation were stacks of coins and gems.  Various paintings, silver candlesticks, clothing, and gold eating utensils were gathered around the walls.  For a brief moment, Gardrid was actually stunned into inactivity.  His mind couldn’t quite comprehend what it was he was seeing.  Three large baboons sat on the counters and on the floor.  Their black eyes locked on him immediately, and they opened their mouths in wide, fang-baring snarls.  Standing on the opposite side of the center block was what appeared to be some sort of half-man/half-baboon hybrid.  It wore well-made studded leather armor, and bore a large falchion in one hand.  It was staring intently at an object that was nailed to the wall.  As Gardrid followed the creature’s gaze, he saw that it was a human head.  “No!” a voice wailed from behind him, and he turned to see Ruphus, his face stricken in horror and grief, “You bastard!  FALL!”  The young priest’s voice rang out in a magically amplified command.  Tongueater shook his head in confusion for a moment, and then turned towards the intruders,  howling in anger, his eyes bulging, and saliva slinging from his mouth.

Just then, one of the apes leaped at Gardrid.  The dwarf anticipated its attack by a fraction of a second, and managed to raise his axe and cleave the animal in mid-air.  Both halves of its body dropped to the floor with wet slaps.  The battlerager then stepped into the kitchen as a second baboon jumped for him, it’s teeth sinking into his forearm.  He tried to shake it loose, but when it wouldn’t release its grip, he settled for splitting its skull instead.

Wathros pushed past Ruphus, shoving the priest behind him and out of harm’s way.  He saw the third baboon preparing to pounce on Gardrid’s back.  With a few divine words, he conjured a small flame in the palm of his hand, and then hurled it at the ape, setting off sparks in its fur, and causing it to leap about in fury.  Gardrid quickly ended its antics with another well-aimed blow.

Pez was tired of waiting.  He rushed into the kitchen, and launched himself into the air to land atop the center block, facing Tongueater.  “You will face your judgment this day, infidel!”  He raised his greatsword and brought it down heavily across the ape-man’s collarbone, but to his surprise and dismay, he saw the wound immediately begin to close.  “No,” Tongueater hissed, “it is you who shall be judged this day, fool!  No one challenges Tongueater and lives!”  He then slashed up at Pez, his blade opening up a gaping wound in the archon’s gut.  Pez reeled back, struggling to keep his balance and just then, a small ball of fire streaked past him, striking Tongueater in the face.  He screamed in pain and rage, then rushed around the workstation at his assailant, Wathros.  As the druid scrambled back, Tongueater was on him, locking his foaming jaws on the druid’s shoulder.

Pez placed his hands on his bleeding gut and tried to concentrate.  He summoned his divine magic to staunch the blood flow and at least superficially seal the wound.  He began to turn towards Tongueater again, when he heard shouts coming from the two sets of stairs on the opposite side of the kitchen.  From upstairs charged a male Alleybasher dressed in leather.  From the stairs to the basement came a male and a female, dressed similarly.  The woman leaped nimbly onto the counter next to Pez, rapier in hand.  And then it got worse…two more women, these dressed in chainmail, came down the stairs, and then a man and two women, also in armor, rushed in from the basement.  Tongueater had just gotten eight reinforcements.  

Wathros struggled to free himself from Tongueater, but the beast was too frenzied. The druid was not out of ideas, however.  He again held the flame in his hand, and shoved it into Tongeater’s mouth.  The ape-man shrieked, and dove back behind his henchmen, reaching into his belt and drawing out a flask from which he drank.  Several of his wounds began to mend…

This was getting bad, Pez saw.  Instantaneously, he willed his sword into its horn form, placed it to his mouth, and winded it.  The woman next to him, her male counterpart and one of the armored men all froze in their tracks.  

As Wathros attempted to line up another throw on Tongueater, the leather clad male Alleybasher snuck in from his flank, and plunged his rapier into his side.  The druid still managed his toss, and Tongueater wailed again as the flames burned him anew.  Tongueater needed a reprieve.  These intruders were far more skilled than the brainless commoners they had had so much fun with earlier.  Leaving his men to hold them off, he retreated into the stairwell.  There, he began quaffing more of his healing elixirs, as well as a special drought Triel had given him.  Instantly, his features and his entire form seemed to blur and lose focus.

“He’s gettin’ away!” Gardrid shouted, “Arrrgggg!”  The battlerager lunged at one of the female warriors, chopping at her viciously and with deadly accuracy.  She fell in a spray of arterial blood, and then the dwarf wasted no time in whirling on the rogue who had backstabbed Wathros.  With a short-fisted chop, he severed the man’s spinal cord.

Pez shifted his horn back to its more deadly form, and with careful precision slid it into the abdomen of the woman paralyzed in front of him.  She fell without a word, but Pez’ distraction cost him as another of the Alleybasher’s slashed at his legs, and then turned to harry Wathros.  As the elf fought to defend himself, his eyes widened to see Ruphus running up behind the warrior.  The priest’s mace crashed down, smashing the man between the shoulder blades, and buying Wathros a brief respite.  

Gardrid continued wading through the melee, trying to work his way towards the stairs and Tongueater.  One of the paralyzed thugs stood directly in front of him, and with a snarl, the dwarf grabbed the man’s head and snapped his neck.  Just then, the rogue that had also fallen to Pez’ horn, shook himself free.  He immediately jumped to the tabletop to occupy the space where his companion had just fallen.  

Wathros drew out his scimitar, preparing to finish off his antagonist, but just as he got his blade clear, the Alleybasher struck again, this time stabbing the druid in the chest.  Wathros staggered against a counter, and sagged to the floor.  The thug smirked, then turned and climbed up on the center block, behind Pez, flanking the archon between himself and the rogue Alleybasher.  

Almost there, Gardrid thought to himself, but then a woman in chainmail stepped before him, hacking at his shield arm repeatedly.  Another one stepped up behind the battlerager, thinking to trap him.  She was gravely mistaken.  Gardrid roared in fury, slamming his shield into the first woman and pinning her against the stair rail.  He then brought his axe over the top of his shield, slicing her throat.  Letting her drop in one motion, he spun on the second woman, catching her in the ribs as she raised her blade to strike.  Her eyes glazed over in death, but Gardrid had already turned away, his true target just ahead.  

Ruphus knelt by Wathros’ side.  The druid was gravely injured, but still barely conscious.  Ruphus held a gilt bottle to the elf’s mouth, and poured its contents down his throat.  Wathros felt his pain subside in a heartbeat.  He knew he was still in no shape to fight, but he couldn’t leave his companions now.  He surged to his feet, gripped his scimitar, and rushed in behind the warrior flanking Pez atop the counter.  

Pez saw Wathros approaching, and he took to the air, spreading his great wings to glide over the heads of his opponents and land nimbly at the foot of the stairs.  Looking up, he saw Tongueater there.  “FALL!” the archon commanded, but again the ape-man shook off the spell.  Spitting and snarling he jumped from the top stair and vaulted the rail, landing behind the surprised Gardrid.  As the dwarf turned, Tongueater hamstrung him with his falchion.

The remaining rogue and warrior both stepped off the counter, and began slowly circling towards Wathros and Ruphus, swinging their blades in lazy arcs and laughing.  Their leader was back now, and they knew he would handle the other two with ease.  These weak, sniveling priests, on the other hand, were all theirs.  The rogue darted in quickly, piercing Ruphus’ arm with a shallow, almost teasing thrust.  At the same time, the warrior swiped at Wathros, opening another superficial wound in the druid’s already freely bleeding body.  

Gardrid was furious.  He barely recognized friend from foe anymore.  All he could focus on was Tongueater.  Inarticulate grunts and snarls came from the battlerager as he hacked and slashed at the ape-man.  Tongueater parried well, but some of the dwarf’s blows made it past his defenses.  However, his blurred form made him an even more difficult target, and an assault that would have eviscerated another man, merely wounded him.  

Pez saw his chance.  Tongueater was preoccupied with Gardrid, leaving his back exposed.  The archon moved into position, preparing to finish the villain, but suddenly he was struck by a heavy weight.  The rogue Alleybasher had quietly crept up, seeing that his leader was having difficulty.  He tackled Pez, grappling for his sword, screaming at Tongueater to watch his back.  “Fool!” Pez yelled, “You might have lived through this night if you were a wiser man.  Now you will pay the price for your misguided allegiance.”  Pez brought up one knee into the man’s groin, doubling him over and freeing himself.  Without hesitation, he then brought down his sword, dealing out death as efficiently as a headsman.

Tongueater and Gardrid tore at each other like animals, blood flying in all directions.  Time and again the ape-man sank his fangs into the dwarf, ripping and tearing his flesh.  Gardrid responded in kind, kicking, biting, clawing with his hands and swinging his axe in a berserk frenzy.  Finally, with one wild swing, he connected solidly, and Tongueater weaved drunkenly away, clutching a fatal wound, blood coursing between his fingers.  Gardrid’s vision was swimming.  He could barely focus.  His breath came in ragged gasps.  He turned away, thinking his opponent defeated, but with his last ounce of strength Tongueater pounced on the dwarf's back, biting deeply into his neck.  Gardrid fell heavily to the floor, unmoving.
“This ends here!” Pez roared, stepping over his fallen comrade and ramming his sword all the way through Tongueater’s body, impaling him against the wall next to the severed head of Sarcem.  

The last remaining Alleybasher stood with his sword half-raised, poised to press his attack against Ruphus and Wathros, but then he watched open-mouthed as Tongueater hung limply from the wall.  Slowly, he lowered his sword and raised his hands in surrender.  “Ruphus!” Pez hissed, moving to the soldier and slapping the sword from his hand, “Tend to Gardrid.  I’ll handle this one.”  He then reached out and grabbed the man around the throat, hoisting him up on his toes, and placing the point of his sword beneath his chin, “Are there more of your kind here, swine?  If I sense you are lying, I’ll hang you next to your leader.  Answer me!  Where is Sarcem’s body?”
“Th..th..there were sixteen of us,” the man stammered.
“Then you’re all accounted for, and you are the only survivor,” Pez said.  “Where is the priest?”
“In the cellar…with the other one.”
“Other one?  What other one?” Pez pressed.
“The woman,” said the Alleybasher, “She barricaded herself in a storeroom…trapped the door somehow.  When three of the others tried to break in, they fell dead.  She’s still in there.”
_______________________________________________________

Ruphus managed to awaken Gardrid and get him to his feet.  The dwarf took one look at Tongueater’s body, and promptly decapitated it, stuffing the grisly trophy into his backpack, “A head fer a head, as I say.”

The four of them then walked down the stairs to the basement, pushing their prisoner in front of them.  The cellar was definitely the site of a great battle.  Smashed barrels and bloodstains were everywhere, and in one corner lay the slumped form of Sarcem.  Ruphus walked slowly over to him and kneeled, “I’m so sorry, my Lord.  We were too late.”  A great, wracking sob escaped him, and he began gathering up the High Priest’s belongings.

A single hallway led from the cellar, with two open doors halfway down.  At the far end was a closed wooden door that seemed to somehow bulge in its frame.  Lying before it were the bodies of three Alleybashers, a thin layer of frost covering them.  Gardrid stepped to the mouth of the corridor and called out, “Hey lady!  Ye can come out now!  We’ve killed all the brigands and that monkey boy too!  It’s safe!”
“That won’t work,” the captured bandit said, shaking his head, “We’ve tried it already.  She won’t fall for it.”
“Let me try,” said Pez, and then he spoke in the melodic tongue of the Celestials, “My Lady, we speak the truth.  I am a holy servant of Tyr.  We came here seeking our High Priest, Sarcem.  We have delivered vengeance upon those who perpetrated the crimes here.” 
Again, silence.
Wathros began speaking in his native elvish, repeating the same words that Pez had spoken.  To his surprise, a woman’s voice responded from behind the door, “Who is it that speaks?  Are you truly elven?”
“I am Wathros, druid of the Emerald Conclave,” Wathros replied.
“Druid?” came the incredulous voice, “Prove it,” and then her voice shifted to a different language, one of strange words and inflections that sounded at once like wind in the trees and water babbling in a brook.  Wathros recognized it instantly as the sacred Druid Speak.  She was asking him to translate her words.  He responded in kind, and the woman’s voice took on a tone of hope and relief, “Thank the Traveler that you have come!  I am trapped in here!  I used a special breed of mold from the deep freeze to seal the door, but now I cannot approach it, lest I suffer from its deadly effects.  Do not bring flame close to it!  It will only grow in response.”

“Bah!” Gardrid snorted, “I am from the frigid mountains.  What’s a bit of cold air?”  He then set off at a dead run down the corridor.
“Gardrid no!” Wathros called after him, knowing full well the properties of the brown mold that the druid described.  But the dwarf did not slow.  He hit the door at full speed, smashing a hole right through the middle of it, and barreling on to the room beyond.  At that point he screamed.  It felt as though every ounce of warmth had been completely sucked from his body.  His limbs went white with the cold, and his lips blue.  His teeth began chattering uncontrollably, and he fell to one knee.  His companions came quickly after him, and wrapped him tightly with cloaks, trying to restore some of his body heat.  It was then that they noticed the woman huddled in the corner.  

She had long, straight, silver hair, and wore a simple tunic and leggings.  Her features were definitely elven, but her skin was dusky, and her eyes red.  She looked haggard and beaten, but her eyes flashed with a hidden inner strength.  Wathros had never seen an elf like this before, but Gardrid had.  The dwarf still shivered, but at least his teeth had stopped clacking together.  He stared at the woman with recognition dawning on his face, “Drow!” he spat, and then threw off the cloaks and hefted his axe.
“Hold!” Pez said, restraining the battlerager, “This woman is wounded, and it is obvious that she has done battle with the brigands.  Do not be so quick to judge her.”
“It is true,” the woman said softly, “I am of dark elf heritage, though I know nothing of my parents.  I was raised an orphan by monks.  I am Shensen.  I am a follower of Shaundekal the Traveler, and I tend his shrine in this place of wayfarers.”
“We are honored to meet you, and thankful that you still live,” Pez replied, “Can you tell us what happened here?”
“I can actually tell very little,” she said sadly, “I was walking in the woods last evening, when I heard the sounds of combat coming from the inn.  I hurried to investigate and found that the bandits had already slain most of the guests and employees.  Only a few remained standing, including a human priest who seemed to be the focus of the brigands’ attention.  The raiders were led by a horrible ape-man, a lycanthrope I am sure, and he in turn was following the orders of a red-haired woman.  She wore plate armor emblazoned with the symbol of the Unholy One…Bane.  I tried to aid the priest, but we were outnumbered, and were forced to retreat to the cellar.  The shapechanger killed him, and I stood alone.  I knew that I had no chance against them, so I fled here, seizing the brown mold as I came and sealing the door with it.  I have remained here since.”

Ruphus approached the druid and began ministering to her wounds, “I am grateful for what you tried to do,” he said, “Sarcem would thank you if he could, and I know that Jenya, High Priestess of my order, will welcome you too.  Will you come back with us to Cauldron?”
“I shall,” Shensen nodded, “I must contact others of my own order there and tell them what has transpired.”
_____________________________________________________

The companions tended their wounds and then carried the bodies of the dead to the midden heap near the jungle.  They reclaimed those of Sarcem and the two acolytes.  All of them save Pez returned to the inn to rest for the night.  The archon had other business.  He led his prisoner into the jungle a short distance, and then watched over the man all night as he proceeded to dig a mass grave for those he had murdered…and for himself.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Wow.It seems that Gardrid's player was on a roll this time!He seemed to fell opponents left and right,though Pez still seems the coolest roleplaying wise.(Hmmm thought the same about Entropy too,seems like you have an admirer Gfunk!  )


----------



## Nightingale 7

Double post


----------



## Nightingale 7

triple post


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Wow.It seems that Gardrid's player was on a roll this time!He seemed to fell opponents left and right,though Pez still seems the coolest roleplaying wise.(Hmmm thought the same about Entropy too,seems like you have an admirer Gfunk!  )




Hey thanks, Nightingale 7!  It certainly is a lot of fun playing Pez, I chose a Trumpet Archon for all the cool and exotic powers.  Pez is definitely NOT a melee powerhouse, but he does relatively well against spellcasters due to his Outsider type and high saves.

I'm really looking forward to the high level powers like DR/evil, Aura of Menace, Teleport without Error, and Spell Resistance.


----------



## Nightingale 7

I guess so,but your HPs are going to suffer a lot as you go higher levels with only 12d8 HD.I hope your Con is REALLY good or else...
I guess your best assett is mobility.Fly over and harass spellcasters and archers.


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> I guess so,but your HPs are going to suffer a lot as you go higher levels with only 12d8 HD.I hope your Con is REALLY good or else...
> I guess your best assett is mobility.Fly over and harass spellcasters and archers.




Since the Trumpet Archon was heavily revised in 3.5, I picked up quite a few power-ups compared to the 3.0 Archon, namely:

1) +10 (!!) Con
2) DR 10/evil vs. 10/+1 (a huge improvement if you ask me)
3) Ability to access clerical spell domains
4) +2 racial bonus on Aura of Menace (not relevant till 9th level or so)

Hopefully this'll be enough to keep me alive, but we shall see...


----------



## Nightingale 7

I hope so,since yours is a very interesting character,though isn't he a little bit too LN for a celestial?I guess that is why he was cast down.


----------



## sithramir

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> I hope so,since yours is a very interesting character,though isn't he a little bit too LN for a celestial?I guess that is why he was cast down.




Can I ask where you have updated information? +10 to con sounds weird? Next week my game starts and i'm going to let a player play a celestial also so I was just wondering. I know the DR change but thats it


----------



## gfunk

sithramir said:
			
		

> Can I ask where you have updated information? +10 to con sounds weird?




* Just take a look at the Trumpet Archon in the MM.  Subtract 10 from each ability score (11 if it is an odd number) and you will come up with the ability adjustment.

Then compare the 3.0 Archon to the 3.5.  I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Lela

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> I hope so,since yours is a very interesting character,though isn't he a little bit too LN for a celestial?I guess that is why he was cast down.



 Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  Especially considering about all we know about him being cast down was that he was essentially "Fallowing Orders."  Which is okay for LN but often not for LG.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Especially considering about all we know about him being cast down was that he was essentially "Fallowing Orders." Which is okay for LN but often not for LG.




There is an excellent article in Dragon #287 about Celestial motivations.  Here are a few relevant quotes from it:

1. *The Greatest Good for the Greatest Number*: "Personal freedoms and desires are less important than those of the larger group."

2. *The End Justfies the Means*: "Acts of treachery, lying, and other morally suspect actions are acceptable if such small evils will bring about a greater good."

3. *The Means Justifies the End*: "This self-centered view is surprisingly common among the more powerful celestials.  Creatures like solars and planetars often lack humility and consider their actions and goals more important than those of others."

4. *Scourge of Evil*: "Sometimes celestials are a little overzealous, but other celestials consider that to be evidence of their desire to do good."

Pez is more of a Biblical angel (e.g. ass-kicker) and not so much "Touched by an Angel."


----------



## Lela

I think we have different ideas on LG but that's fine with me.  I'm here for the story and plan to leave the alignment/celestial debate for other threads.

Rock on Gfunk


----------



## JollyDoc

UNWANTED ATTENTION

The disconsolate companions gathered their dead and loaded them onto the horses.  They then set out on the two-day trek by foot back to Cauldron, with Pez making periodic forays overhead to scout the road.  As the first day wore on, dark clouds gathered in the already overcast sky, and it began to rain.  The downpour continued all day and through the night, showing no signs of letting up until the next evening, when they were within sight of Cauldron’s walls.  Just at sunset, the clouds broke, allowing a hint of the dying sun’s last rays to show through.

Shensen parted from the group as they reached the eastern gates, stating that she had personal business to attend, but promising to find them again in the next few days.  Wathros also turned aside before entering the city.  He was going back to his cave to begin the process of calling another companion to him to replace Twosocks.
Pez, Ruphus and Gardrid passed through the city streets in silence for a time, but then Gardrid’s road took him lower into the town, towards Keygan’s shop and home.  He bid his friends farewell, leaving them to make their lonely way back to the Temple and deliver their tale.

Jenya accepted the news with steely resolve.  She thanked her brothers for returning Sarcem’s body and his holy mace, and then became all business, “The wands are vital,” she began, “We must recover them, and soon.  The rains are already upon us, and the waters will begin rising.  If we don’t have the means to turn them back, the entire city could be devastated.  Also, when we find the wands, we will certainly find who is responsible for this, and I will see them brought to justice!”
_________________________________________________________

Gardrid opened the door to Keygan’s and began walking right past Tilly and Maple, heading towards the stairs to Jzadirune.  He was still more than a little peeved with the halfling for choosing his woman over his friends, and he had no kind words for him at the moment.  “Er…Gardrid,” Tilly called after him tentatively.
“Leave me be,” the dwarf waved over his shoulder, “I’m tired, and I’ve no mood fer yer excuses.”
“But, there’s something…” Tilly pleaded.
“Not now!” Gardrid barked, and then he opened the door under the stairs, and descended towards his kingdom. 

He walked absently through the now familiar passages of the gnome ruins, until he arrived at the elevator shaft leading to the Malachite Fortress.  He automatically reached for the lever to raise the platform, and then he stopped in his tracks, his mouth falling open in shock.  The room was in shambles.  The entire pulley system for the elevator was collapsed, broken timbers and lengths of chain scattered all about the floor.  There was a large hole in the ceiling right above the shaft, where it appeared to have collapsed.  The entire room was covered in a layer of dust.  The only entrance to the Malachite Fortress was gone.

“Tilly!!!” the little rogue shuddered as he heard the battlerager’s thunderous bellows echoing up the stairs.  He’d tried to warn him.  This was going to be bad.  “What in name of Hela Brightaxe happened to me elevator?  Where’s Rusty?  Where’s Sondor?  What the Hell’s goin’ on here?”
Tilly gulped and held his hands out, both to calm the dwarf, and to ward off any potential blows.  Maple had climbed the stairs to the bedrooms, and now stood quietly at the railing, trying to be inconspicuous.  
“We weren’t home, Gardrid,” Tilly began, “Only Maple was here.  She tried to stop them, but they wouldn’t listen.  They must have waited until you were gone, and Rusty and Sondor had gone into town for supplies.”
“Who?” Gardrid roared, “What in the blazes are ye on about?”
“The Stormblades,” Tilly said, “You know, that bunch led by Annah Taskerhill.  They’ve been in the Tankerd lots of times.”
Gardrid thought a moment, his brow wrinkling, “Yer mean that bunch o’ snot-nose rich brats who call themselves adventurers cause they rousted some kobolds a few month’s back?”
“Yes,” Tilly said quickly, trying to divert Gardrid’s anger from him, “They barged in here day before yesterday and told Maple they were sealing off the Malachite Fortress.  They said it presented a danger to the city, what with there being an entrance to the Underdark down there and all.”
“Is that so?” Gardrid’s eyes narrowed dangerously, “Now you lissen’ up runt.  Go an’ fetch Pez, and tell ‘im ter bring that tree-huggin’ elf wit him.  Meet me at the Tankerd in one hour.  We’ll just see who the most dangerous critter in the Malachite Fortress is…”
_______________________________________________________

Tilly rushed to the temple to tell Pez what had happened.  The archon didn’t hesitate to go with Tilly.  He knew the dwarf well enough to know that he wouldn’t be diplomatic in his dealings with the Stormblades, and  if he hurt, or worse yet, killed one of them, it could get very bad.  All four of that group were well connected.  Their parents were members of the local aristocracy, and they had enough pull to have Gardrid locked away for life if he got out of line.  Pez quickly went to find Wathros and sent Tilly on ahead to the tavern.  He might need the druid’s skills if forcibly pacifying the battlerager became an option.
______________________________________________________

Gardrid threw open the doors of the Tipped Tankerd, and glared around at the late-afternoon crowd.  The place was only about half-full.  It was early yet, and the larger crowds wouldn’t be in until much later.  Gardrid’s gaze immediately fell on a group seated at one of the tables near the bar.  He recognized all of them, having seen them on several occasions during his shifts.  Their leader was a woman named Annah, nice-looking, for a human, with dusky skin, and long black hair braided into numerous cornrows.  She wore a rapier at her hip, along with a coiled coachman’s whip, and she had a finely crafted lute slung across her back.  Across from her sat Zachary Aslaxin, who was rumored to be more than friends with Annah.  He too wore a rapier, but he also wore a well-made chain shirt, and carried a kukri and a large bow.  He wore a silver pendant around his neck, bearing the symbol of the church of Tempus.  Next was Cora Lathenmire, a hot-tempered woman who Gardrid had run-ins with more than once, due to her tendency to let her fists do the talking if she was in a disagreement.  Like her friends, she carried a rapier.  It seemed to be the weapon of choice among the idle rich, but her breastplate armor was more than decorative.  The last member of the group was a little weasel of a man named Todd Vanderboren.  Gardrid knew him too.  He was a troublemaker, always insulting people, then laughing in their faces and relying on his buddies to keep him out of trouble.  No, Gardrid had never cared much for this group, and today, he cared for them even less.

The battlerager walked calmly up to the bar, where Rivek Mol, the Tankerd’s proprieter, was busy polishing glasses.  “Here ya go, boss,” Gardrid said, laying a sack of coins on the bar, “This here’s fer any damages, and yer can have me resignation as well if ye want it after.”  Rivek stared at him blankly as he walked away, and then a look of comprehension and horror dawned on his face as he saw the dwarf heading over to the Stormblade’s table.

At that moment, Pez and Tilly stepped into the bar, while Wathros, uncomfortable in such claustrophobic surroundings, waited outside.  As Gardrid approached the adventurers, Todd looked up, and smirked, nudging Cora.  “Well, well,” he said, “if it isn’t the King of the Dwarves, come to honor the lowly commoners with his presence.  Your Majesty,” he finished, rising with a bow and a flourish.  Pez tensed, waiting for the battlerager to draw his axe and start lopping off heads.  Gardrid’s face turned brick red, and he slammed his hands onto the table top, toppling over several mugs in the process, “What do yer mean, invading me home and wreckin’ the place?  Who do ya lugs think ye are?  Ye owe me big time, and I’m expectin’ compensation.”
Annah smiled condescendingly, “Now, now, I’m sure a ‘hero’ such as yourself, who has done so much for our fair city, can see the rational in wanting to eliminate such an obvious threat as a direct passage to the Underdark.  I’m equally sure that you would have gotten around to taking care of it yourself, but your duties have kept you occupied.  Consider it a favor, and…no thanks necessary.”
“Th…thanks?!” Gardrid stammered, spittle flying from his mouth, “I’ll be given ye thanks!”  He reached for his axe-handle, and all four Stormblades tensed, hands dropping to their weapons.
“Peace,” Pez said calmly, stepping up and laying a restraining hand of Gardrid’s shoulder, “My friend means no harm.  He is just angry, and understandably so.  I’m sure this is all just a misunderstanding that can be cleared up without any bloodshed or violence.”
“There is not misunderstanding, Tyrant,” Zachary sneered, “The tenets of the Battle Lord teach us that no challenge should be avoided.  I’m certain that your blind god’s belief is that you should carry his word to the poor souls of the Underdark, so that they can be brought into the light.  Bah!  We merely did what you didn’t have the guts to do.”
“Yes,” Annah agreed, “so why don’t you run along now, little angel, and go back to babysitting the poor orphans.  Let the real heroes handle the dirty work.”
Pez’ face went stony, and spreading his wings, he leaped atop the table, reaching behind his back to draw out his trumpet as he landed.  With one mighty blast, Annah and Cora went rigid.  Todd and Zachary were momentarily taken aback by the suddenness of his action.  Pez squatted down in front of Annah, and took her chin in his hand, tilting her face up to his, “You should be more considerate, and keep a civil tongue in that pretty little head of yours when addressing your betters.”  He then stepped off the table and headed for the door, “Come on Gardrid, we’re done here.”
Gardrid hesitated for a moment, and then turned towards the door, calling over his shoulder, “Yeah!  What he said!”

The four of them had gathered back on the street, when the tavern doors banged open, and the Stormblades stepped out, “Not so fast, cowards,” Zachary said, “I believe we still have business.” He then uttered several holy words, and gestured imperiously at Gardrid.  For the first time in his life, the battlerager felt cold fear clutch his heart.  Why he should fear this skinny human, he had no idea.  He only knew he must get away from him as quickly as possible before something terrible happened.  He turned on his heel, no thought for his comrades in his mind, no thought besides flight.
“So much for the King,” Zachary snorted in contempt.

“And now for you, fly-boy” Todd shouted, leaping at Pez and trying to wrestle him to the ground.
“Unhand me!” Pez bellowed, and then he too began uttering words of power, and as Todd’s hands slipped from the archon, he found himself barely able to maintain his footing.  His movements seemed…clumsy.  He couldn’t make his feet move in a coordinated manner.  He stumbled backwards and sat down hard in the middle of the street.
“I don’t know what you did to me, peasant,” he hissed, “but you’ll pay dearly for it.”  He lurched to his feet again, and rushed at Pez, head down and arms spread wide.  Pez stepped back, willing his trumpet into sword form again.  As Todd closed, Pez swung the blade, flat side out, and struck the man hard across the forehead, knocking him to the ground once again.

Tilly began moving forward, intending to help his companion, when his eyes suddenly locked on Annah’s penetrating gaze.  For a moment, he hesitated, and then he heard her musical voice speaking words to him that he could not understand.  In that moment, he realized that Annah was a very dear friend to him, and he couldn’t understand why he would ever think of harming her, or allowing her to come to harm.
“Tilly, my most trusted companion,” Annah cooed, “Why are you here, involved in this nonsense?  You should be home, with Maple.  She needs you.  Run along home now.  Don’t concern yourself any further with this business.”
In the back of his mind, Tilly felt that something was wrong with what Annah was saying, but then he realized it was true…Maple did need him.  He needed to get home.  He turned his back on the imbroglio and headed for Keygan’s.

Wathros didn’t like the look of this at all.  These people were talented spell-casters, and they had already severely shifted the odds in their favor.  He wasn’t about to become the next casualty.  He conjured a small ball of flame into the palm of his hand, and raised it, poised to strike, “I warn you humans,” he said, “make no hostile action towards me, or you shall pay with your lives.”
Annah began walking casually towards the druid, “Come now, surely you don’t want to harm us.  We are allies…friends.”  Wathros felt the magic wash over him, but he was an elf, resistant to such paltry charms.  His resolve tightened and he shook off the spell.  “So be it,” he spat, and as Annah approached nearer, he struck at her with the flame, scorching her across her beautiful face.  With a shriek, she clutched at her burned skin and retreated several paces.

“Enough!” Pez shouted, “This is foolish!  You are all letting a simple disagreement turn into violence.  Are you mad?”
“It is you who have turned this deadly!” Zachary shouted, “Your man has injured Annah!  For that he will pay!”
“A truce then,” Pez offered, “Lower your weapons, and we shall lower ours.”
“You first,” Zachary spat, “and tell your friend to dismiss his spell.”
“Very well,” Pez replied, sheathing his sword, “Wathros, do as he asks.”
“I think not,” the druid said calmly, “I do not trust these city-dwellers.  They have started these hostilities.  Let it be them who disarms first.”
“As you wish!” Todd yelled, on his feet again, and now drawing his rapier and lunging at Pez.  The archon shook his head, and in an instant, his trumpet was in his hand again.  He blew it directly in Todd’s face and the man stopped dead in his tracks.

Gardrid had run for several blocks when the fear in him began to abate.  It was then that he realized what had happened, and the fear was replaced with a boiling rage.  He immediately began retracing his steps at a dead sprint.

Wathros hurled the fire in his hand at Annah a second time, as she tried to uncoil the whip from her belt.  It struck her hand, scalding it.  Zachary cried out in anger, drew his rapier and charged at the druid.  Just as the flame reappeared in his hand, Wathros was struck.  Zachary thrust his blade deep into his side.  At that moment, Annah circled behind the elf and snapped her whip around his knees, yanking him from his feet.  He quickly tried to stand, but as he did, Zachary stabbed him again, this time in the leg, hobbling him.  By this time, Cora had arrived to help surround the druid.  She drew back her own sword, and ran through his back with it.  Wathros collapsed to the cobblestones, unmoving.

Suddenly, an inarticulate cry of rage split the air.  Barreling around the corner came Gardrid, axe out and blood in his eyes.  As he neared Todd, the little man started to stir, but the dwarf didn’t give him a chance.  He slammed the flat side of his axe-blade into his skull, and Todd dropped as if pole-axed.  Gardrid continued his rush, bull-rushing straight into Zachary, and then hammering the man with the shaft of the axe as he tried to back away.  Cora and Annah both brought their rapiers up, preparing to attack.  Pez moved in, greatsword in hand.  Just then, horns sounded from both ends of the street.  City guard streamed onto the avenue, surrounding the combatants.  “Everyone, drop your weapons!” the sergeant commanded.  As the complied, the guardsmen began clapping them all in iron, and then marching them off towards the jail.


----------



## gfunk

After this fight, we were all speculating on what would have happened if he had a single, solitary monk in our party.  I think the answer is, "The Stormblades would have received a grade A ass-kicking."

Unfortunately, as it stood we simply exchanged one for one.

Bards are broken!!


----------



## GPEKO

Great stuff JollyDoc, keep it up !  I know the modules and I can't wait to see how a particular PC of yours is going to react to some of the stuff coming up.


----------



## Lela

At this point, I see two things in your favor.  One, you only used the flat of your blades, while they (nearly?) killed one your party members.  Two, you attempted to leave the confrontation without violence and it was they who followed you, insisting on a fight.  This is evidenced by a bar full of people (Gardrid, don't forget, your boss still has a sackfull of your coins and you did no damage).

On the other hand, they're noble born.  And in spite of the fact that Pez is an allcolite (sp?) or Tyr in somewhat high regard, you just might be screwed because of it.

As a side note, if you get a chance in the future, kill those friggen scum buckets.  They're the kind of bullies who give adventurers a bad name.  And not in the good way.


Oh, yeah, one final thing.  When I started reading this installment it occured to me that I could easily place a Pez-like NPC in a certain temple of Tyr in my next campaign.  Though I can't garantee the party will ever meet him (they're writing most of the story, not me), it'll be right there waiting for them if they do.  Think you could give us some stats to help me out, seeing as you did such a fine job writing up Entropy?


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> After this fight, we were all speculating on what would have happened if he had a single, solitary monk in our party.  I think the answer is, "The Stormblades would have received a grade A ass-kicking."
> 
> Unfortunately, as it stood we simply exchanged one for one.
> 
> Bards are broken!!




If I hadn't failed my will save (by 1, to make things worse) then I wouldn't have run, and it would have been a Grade A ass-kicking for sure.  The fight was turning in our favor when the guards arrived.  Had they not, Pez and Gardrid would have whipped the snot out of the Storm Blades.

Thus far, Gardrid has had to make 2 Will saves.  Both of which he failed by 1.  6th Level Feat = Iron Will.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, one final thing.  When I started reading this installment it occured to me that I could easily place a Pez-like NPC in a certain temple of Tyr in my next campaign.  Though I can't garantee the party will ever meet him (they're writing most of the story, not me), it'll be right there waiting for them if they do.  Think you could give us some stats to help me out, seeing as you did such a fine job writing up Entropy?




Sure, I can do that.  Do you want a 5th level Pez (at the time of the fight with the Stormblades) or a 6th level Pez (where we are in our campaign right now)?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

What an outrage !!! Gardrid will have their heads for wrecking the path to his castle and mocking him openly! Those snott-nosed little punks...(rambles on)...

There is nothing like spoiled brats and pompous knights to spark the anger of PCs...


----------



## sithramir

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> What an outrage !!! Gardrid will have their heads for wrecking the path to his castle and mocking him openly! Those snott-nosed little punks...(rambles on)...
> 
> There is nothing like spoiled brats and pompous knights to spark the anger of PCs...





OO. I'd like to see the 6th level version. Maybe just comment on feat chosen at 6th and 5th would be easily known. ?


----------



## gfunk

sithramir said:
			
		

> OO. I'd like to see the 6th level version. Maybe just comment on feat chosen at 6th and 5th would be easily known. ?




Well the funny thing about feat selection and Savage Species is that it is based solely on HD, not on character level.  So since Pez only has 12 HD over 20 levels, he only gets 5 feats (1 at 1st, 3rd, 6th, 9th, 12th).  So, right now I have two and they are (drum roll please):

1) Armor Proficiency (Light) -- A big, BIG mistake.  A worthless feat now, but too late to do anything about it.  I should have just taken the armor check penalty of studded leather or chain shirt, b/c I have a MITHRAL chain shirt now with 0 armor check.  ARRRGH!!

2) Power Attack -- a very useful feat thus far, great for sundering objects and people.

I'm not sure about my third feat (at character level 8).  Right now I'm leaning towards Combat Expertise, though Cleave or Improved Initiative are also options.


----------



## JollyDoc

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Great stuff JollyDoc, keep it up !  I know the modules and I can't wait to see how a particular PC of yours is going to react to some of the stuff coming up.




I think that you may be referring to the next module in the Path, whose name I will not even name here for fear of giving away too much information.  I believe I know which PC you are speaking of as well, and it will indeed be very, very interesting.


----------



## JollyDoc

Editor's Note:

The previous encounter did not even appear in the original adventure as published in Dungeon magazine, but instead comes from the web enhancement from Paizo.  Just goes to show that some of the best stuff gets left on the cutting room floor.  I encourage anyone who is thinking of running this adventure path to check out the web enhancements.


----------



## gfunk

*Pez (Dispenser of Justice)* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Outsider (Archon, Good, Lawful, Native)*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+15 (41 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 90 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 21 (+3 Dex, +4 armor, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+9 
*Attack:* _+1 greatsword_ +10 melee (2d6+7) or masterwork composite longbow +9 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack:* _+1 greatsword_ +10 melee (2d6+7) or masterwork composite longbow +9 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spells, trumpet
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/evil, darkvision 60 ft., resistance to electricity 10, tongues
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 16
*Skills:* Concentration +11, Escape Artist +11, Hide +11, Knowledge (Local) +8, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Knowledge (The Planes) +10, Listen +12, Move Silently +11, Sense Motive +12, Spot +12
*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (Light), Power Attack
*Environment:* Cauldron (Vilhon Reach)
*Organization:* Solitary or troupe (Pez, Gardrid, Tilly, Wathros, Rusty)
*Challenge Rating:* 6 (XP: 16,177)
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_Appearing as a green, winged elf of supernatural goodness and beauty, the creature is clad in the finiest mithral chain shirt and raises his massive greatsword warily as you approach._

Principality Pez was a full-fledged Trumpet Archon in the service to Tyr, the Just God. However, for reasons he has not disclosed even to his closest companions, Pez fell from the Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia forced to live in penance among the unwashed masses of the Prime. Pez is currently in a purgatory of sorts and, as he redeems himself with good deed and works, he is slowly regaining his former power and prestige.

To make Pez's life more difficult, the Council of Seraphim has decreed that the Archon can only reveal his true identity to other celestials, never to the humanoids with which he usually associates. Furthermore, his subtype was changed from Extraplanar to Native to prevent his "accidental" banishment to Celestia and to impose the needs of food and sleep upon him.

Currently, Pez is a high ranking cleric in the small town of Cauldron in Vilhon Reach. Though he tries to pass himself off as a winged elf (Avariel) many people have guessed his true heritage. For now, along with a group of like-minded friends, Pez undertakes missions to protect his adopted frontier town from internal and external threats.

*Combat*

Snice his powers have not returned in full, Pez has had to make many adjustments to his combat style. He focuses heavily on melee, using his trumpet (with its currently reduced range) liberally and to great effect. Prior to combat he prefers to protect himself with abjuration magic and tries to weaken particularly powerful opponents with targeted spells.

Pez's natural weapons, as well as any weapons he wields, are treated as good-aligned and lawful-aligned for purposes of overcoming damage reduction.

*Spell-Like Abilities: *1/day -- _detect evil, continual flame, message._ Caster level 5th.
*Spells: *Pez can cast divine spells as a 7th level cleric. He has access to the domains of Air, Destruction, Good, Knowledge, Law, and War. The save DCs are Wisdom-based.
_Typical Cleric Spells Prepared (6/5+1/4+1/3+1/2+1; _DC 14 + spell level): _0--cure minor wounds (3), detect magic (2); 1st--command (2), cure light wound (2), divine favor, obscuring mist*; 2nd--aid*, cure moderate wounds, endurance, sound burst (2); 3rd--cure serious wounds, dispel magic, magic circle against evil*, magic vestment; 4th--divine power, freedom of movement, holy smite*_
*Trumpet (Su): *Pez's trumpet produces music of utter clarity and, if he wills it, paralyzing awe. All creatures except archons within 5 feet of the blast must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds. The save DC is Charisma-based. The archon can also command his trumpet to become a _+1 greatsword_ as a free action.

*Major Magic Items*

_Cloak of resistance +1, periapt of wisdom +1, 4 potions of cure moderate wounds, potion of haste_


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> *Trumpet (Su):*. . .The archon can also command his trumpet to become a _+1 greatsword_ as a free action.





Can he send it back to Trumpet form as a free action as well?


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Can he send it back to Trumpet form as a free action as well?




Yep, he sure can!


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Yep, he sure can!




Muchly cool.  I've got it in .doc and .pdf for when I need it.  

Thanks again gfunk,


----------



## JollyDoc

THE MYSTERIOUS INFORMANT

“What were you thinking?” Jenya railed at Pez through the bars of his cell.  “You are an officer of the Church, sworn to uphold the law and justice, and here you are brawling in the street like a common thug.  What do you have to say for yourself?”
Pez stood with his eyes downcast, not from shame, but in an effort to control his temper.  He knew that he was duty bound to serve this local temple, and Jenya in particular, but it galled him to no end to be chastised by a mere mortal.  With a titanic effort of will, he swallowed his pride and met the high priestess’ gaze.  “It was a misunderstanding, my lady.  We tried to resolve it peacefully, but the Stormblades persisted.”
“Do you know who those people are?” Jenya asked, “Do you know their parents?  Lord Taskerhill, Annah’s father, is a close, personal friend of the Lord Mayor.  Cora Lathenmire’s parents are the leading weapon traders in the city.  They have very close ties to all of the local smiths.  And Zachary Aslaxin’s family owns the Coy Nixie, one of the finest inns in town.  These are not people who would appreciate having their children beaten in front of a large crowd outside of some seedy bar.  You are fortunate none of them were badly hurt.”
“They badly hurt?” Pez asked incredulously, “What of Wathros?  They nearly killed him.”
“Yes,” Jenya nodded, “and they are pleading self-defense.  I know that you say otherwise, and I have no cause to distrust you, but many witnesses, credible ones, have come forward to speak against you and your friends.”
“Paid witnesses, I’m sure.” Pez said flatly.
“Be that as it may,” Jenya continued, “the Magistrate has seen fit to believe them.  Fortunately, I also have some pull with him, and have arranged to have you and Gardrid released under my supervision.”
“What of Wathros?” Pez asked.
“He was charged with aggravated assault, and given a choice:  one year of hard labor, or a one-thousand gold galleon fine.  He chose the latter.  Now, on to more important matters.  Have you managed to discover any further information regarding the wands?”
“No,” Pez admitted, “but I was hoping that we may find some leads by entreating you to use the Star of Justice again to seek divine inspiration.”
Jenya looked thoughtful for a moment, and then said, “That actually sounds promising.  I will meet you back at the temple this evening.”
________________________________________________________

Jenya held the glowing, silver mace before her, her eyes closed in prayer.  Pez, Gardrid, Tilly and Wathros stood around her in the private chapel.  “Lord Tyr,” Jenya intoned, “Wise and Just, tell us, your humble petitioners, how might we recover that which we seek, and bring to justice she who has slain one of your children.”  Her eyes remained closed, and her breathing became slower and deeper.  Then she spoke again, but this time in a flat monotone that sounded nothing like her own voice, “One who provides sustenance where ale is spilled can lead you to the unholy triad, where justice and salvation may be found.”
After a brief moment, Jenya shuddered, gasped, and opened her eyes.  “Did you hear?” she asked, “Does it make sense to you?”
“Well, at least part of it does,” Gardrid said, “The Tipped Tankerd…that’ll be where ale is spilled, unless I miss me guess.”
“One who provides sustenance…” Pez said thoughtfully, “Who is the cook at the tavern, Gardrid?”
“A feller by the name o’ Artus Shemwick,” Gardrid replied, “Quiet sort, kind of shifty.  Never done me no wrong though.”
“Perhaps we should pay this cook a visit,” Pez said.
_____________________________________________________

Artus was counting the minutes until his shift was done.  He had more pressing, and far more profitable, work to do down by the docks later.  He despised this slave labor, but he had to admit, the clientele that he dealt with at the Tankerd were a valuable source of information, and in his profession, information was more valuable than gold.  He was just turning to hang up his apron for the night, when he saw the bouncer, Gardrid walk into the kitchen.  He was followed by that winged Tyrite freak, as well as the little thief, Tilly, and some elf dressed in animal hides.  Artus was momentarily taken aback, but he’d had enough run-ins with law enforcement to know that this didn’t look good, and to make matters worse, they were already moving to block the back door.
“What’s this?” the cook asked, hands raised innocently, “I ain’t done nothin’.  Anyone who told you different is a damn liar!”
Pez stepped forward, imposing, but not quite threatening, “Artus Shemwick.  We have reason to believe that you have information regarding the recent death of Sarcem Delasharn and the theft of several important items that he carried.  Understand, you are not accused, but if you refuse to help us, you will be seen as having complicity in this matter.”
So, Artus thought to himself, that’s what this was about.  Funny, he had actually planned on approaching the church of Tyr with the information that he had, but he hadn’t been able to set a fair price yet.  Now, here they were.  This could work out very well for him indeed.  “I might know something,” he said, folding his arms casually, “but I’m sure not going to discuss it with you here.  I’ll meet you…one of you…at the docks at midnight.”  He then pointed to Tilly, “You…come alone.  If I see anybody with you, the deal is off.”  Tilly looked questioningly at Pez.  The archon nodded, and then said, “Agreed, but if you do not show, know that we will find you, and you will be prosecuted for aiding and abetting a known murderer.”
_____________________________________________________

Tilly paced around the gazebo in the small park at the edge of the city’s central lake.  It was just past midnight, and the moon was down.  A light fog had also rolled in, making the docks more gloomy than normal.  
“Glad you’re a man of your word, Tilly” a voice quietly spoke from behind him.  He turned quickly and saw Artus standing leaning against the gazebo as if he’d been waiting there for hours.  The man was good, Tilly had to give him that.  
“Always,” Tilly replied, “So, what can you tell me?”
“Nothing,” Artus chuckled, “if we can’t agree on a price.”
Tilly nodded.  He’d expected this.  “How much?”
“Five hundred,” Artus answered without hesitation.
“Agreed,” Tilly said.  Ordinarily, he would have haggled over the cost, but Pez had made it clear that time was of the essence, and this opportunity was not to be jeopardized.  He handed the money over.
“You’re looking for a woman named Triel Eldurast,” Artus began, “She was a member of the town guard about ten years ago, but then one night she murdered several of her own men while on duty.  No one remembers the details.  She hasn’t been heard of since her escape, so everyone just assumed she had died.  Apparently that rumor was exaggerated.  She’s very much alive, and she’s hooked up with two accomplices.  I can’t tell you much about them, only that the three of them have those wands you’re looking for, and they plan to ransom them back to the town after it’s become desperate enough from the flooding.  They’ve set up operations in some old ruins under the volcano.  You can get there through a dry lava tube about two hundred feet down the northeast slope of the mountain.  I’ve drawn you a map.”
Artus handed over the drawing, then turned and disappeared into the shadows as quickly as he’d appeared.  
Tilly returned to his friends and relayed the information.  They weren’t sure whether they could trust Shemwick completely, but since this was the only lead they had, they decided to pursue it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Lela

Looks like you've made a useful contact.  I'd keep him alive and ready to flow out information if I were you.

I do hope, though, that we haven't seen the end of the whole trouble with the skumbuckets thing.  I'd hate for such a plot thread to end without their deaths (slow and painful if possible).


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Next time, try to press for clerical magic (zone of truth, etc.) to be present during your trials. That's one of the few resources available to the lawful good. Try to think of a neutral priest beforehand, though, otherwise they could use a corrupt priest.

And I don't think Pez will disappoint us. In the end, justice shall be served.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Looks like you've made a useful contact.  I'd keep him alive and ready to flow out information if I were you.
> 
> I do hope, though, that we haven't seen the end of the whole trouble with the skumbuckets thing.  I'd hate for such a plot thread to end without their deaths (slow and painful if possible).




Don't worry, the Stormblades will be around for quite awhile, and will play even greater roles in the future.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Next time, try to press for clerical magic (zone of truth, etc.) to be present during your trials. That's one of the few resources available to the lawful good. Try to think of a neutral priest beforehand, though, otherwise they could use a corrupt priest.
> 
> And I don't think Pez will disappoint us. In the end, justice shall be served.




The Magistrate doesn't care to use priests in his inquisitions, as he has found that they often have their own agendas, and can make the truth whatever suits them best.  He, on the other hand, can only be bought.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

He, on the other hand, can only be bought.​
Well, how much can a magistrate cost ?


----------



## Lela

You know, I'd think Jenya would be a little more concerned with the level of Injustice inherent in this city.  Gfunk, I'd have Pez look a bit deeper into her.  It's also a convienent excuss to see what she knows about your "Condition."


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> You know, I'd think Jenya would be a little more concerned with the level of Injustice inherent in this city.  Gfunk, I'd have Pez look a bit deeper into her.  It's also a convienent excuss to see what she knows about your "Condition."




In all fairness to Jenya, she has her hands full at the moment.  She has just become the new high priestess, and she has to worry about the city flooding.  She needs whatever allies she can get, and doesn't want to rock any political boats at this point.


----------



## JollyDoc

DESCENT INTO THE DEPTHS OF THE EARTH, REDUX

The next day dawned gray and chill, with a steady rain falling upon the city.  The four companions had followed Artus’ map to the spot indicated, and now stood at the mouth of a narrow lava tube.  Its internal diameter was no more than five feet, so they had to enter single-file, with Pez and Wathros bending low.  The druid brought with him another lupine friend, this one black, with one white sock.  Wathros merely referred to him as Onesock, and the others just shook their heads, but kept their opinions to themselves.

Pez took the lead, moving several dozen feet ahead of the main group.  The tube twisted and turned for the better part of a half-mile before suddenly ending at a small ledge overlooking a vast cavern.  Nearly a hundred feet below the ledge, the waters of a lake filled with dimly glowing algae lapped against walls encrusted with pallid fungi.  A small stone building was built into the side of the ledge wall nearby, and a pair of heavy ropes descended from a winch on the side of the building, across the lake to a similar winch attached to a wooden structure on the far shore.  Suspended from the ropes was a rickety looking wood and iron gondola mounted on a system of pullies.  
The phosphorescence of the lake just barely illuminated the cavern, and Pez could see what appeared to be the partially melted ruins of several buildings protruding from a sparkling wall of volcanic rock along the far wall.  Several of these buildings had small doorways at ground level, but no windows were visible in the ominous, dark facades.  The air was thick, warm and excessively humid.

Pez leaned back into the tunnel, and motioned for the others to wait, calling only Tilly to come ahead.  There was a single, stone door in the small winch building, and Tilly crept silently up to it, pressing his ear against the slab and listening for any sound of occupation.  When he was certain that he’d heard nothing, he tried the portal.  It opened easily enough, but rotated on a central pivot, allowing just three feet on either side to squeeze through.  A second, large winch dominated the room beyond.  A small window near it looked out over the lake, while a closed door stood at the opposite side.  Quiet as a mouse, Tilly moved to the door, again listening intently.  This time, however, he heard low voices talking.  He turned and signaled to Pez, who now stood in the open door.  The archon nodded, and the halfling quietly pushed open the door, and then ducked back into the shadows of the winch.  
“What’s that?” a voice said from the interior room, “Who’s there?”
Tilly heard chairs scraping across the floor, and then footsteps and the sound of clinking mail approaching.  Two men appeared in the doorway, both wearing chain shirts, with the red sash of the Alleybashers tied about their waists.  Their swords were drawn, and they peered cautiously into the room.

Just then, Pez exploded into motion.  These people, directly or indirectly, were responsible for Sarcem’s death, and the danger that now threatened the city.  He was in no mood to parley or offer quarter.  Judgment had already been passed.  In one swift movement, he closed the distance with the pair, and dropped the first with a clean strike across the neck.  The second man was momentarily taken aback, but he recovered quickly, and ducked beneath the warrior’s next strike.  He darted across the chamber, heading for the window on the far side, and a small stone block inset in the wall next to it.  Pez wasn’t sure what the man was up to, but he wasn’t going to wait to find out.  Leaping into the air, he flew like an arrow, sword held out like a spear before him, and impaled the fleeing brigand moments before he reached his goal.  

Gardrid and Wathros came quickly when they heard the sounds of battle, only to find the fight over before it had really begun.  “Just flunkies,” Pez stated flatly, “though I think they were trying warn the compound below somehow.  That gondola appears to be the only way down.  I suggest you four board it, and I’ll operate the winch from here.  I’ll join you at the bottom.”
_____________________________________________________

Gardrid stepped aboard the flimsy looking contraption first.  The boards creaked ominously beneath him, but held.  Wathros came next, followed by Onesock and then Tilly.  Pez made sure they were all safely aboard, and then released the locking mechanism on the winch, and began slowly turning it.  The gondola lurched into motion, high above the murky waters below, and began making its slow descent.  It had only traveled twenty or so feet from the ledge, when a shudder ran through the guide ropes.  “Uh oh,” Gardrid said, looking up towards the roof of the contraption, “this don’t look good.”  No sooner had the words left his mouth, than a loud snap sounded from above, and the gondola listed sharply to one side.  Immediately, a second snap came, and then the heroes found themselves in free fall.

Tilly was nearest the door of the gondola, and he managed to wrench it open.  He leaped out into space, tucking himself into a roll, and then opening up into an expert dive as he struck the glowing lake water.  His friends weren’t so lucky.  The gondola hit the water heavily, and began to sink like a stone.  Wathros was able to swim through the door just before it went under, and Onesock was right behind him.  Gardrid wasn’t a good swimmer…

________________________________________________________

T’krick lay upon his dark beach gnawing absently on a picked over bone.  He was hungry.  Those three wretched mortals that his masters had forced him to serve were getting lax in their tributes.  The last morsel had been days ago, and the old human had been half-starved as it was, with barely enough flesh on him to make a decent meal.  If they didn’t start showing him more respect, the water demon thought that he might have to pay a little visit to their compound, and take what he wanted from their own forces.  Just then he heard a loud splash out in the middle of the lake, and heard voices shouting.  Well, well, what fortune was this?  His hunger might be satisfied today after all…
_______________________________________________________

Tilly breached the surface, and quickly looked around him.  He could make out several other shapes not far away that must be his companions.  “Swim for the far shore!” he shouted, and then he began stroking in that direction, making for the beach which appeared to be some sixty or more feet away.

Wathros saw that Onesock was having no difficulty treading water.  The wolf paddled briskly through the water, soon overtaking the swimming form of Tilly.  Wathros himself, however, was having trouble.  His hide armor was becoming waterlogged, and was starting to weigh him down.  Even now he could barely keep his head above water.  He knew that he would never be able to remove his armor in time before it dragged him under completely.  Concentrating, he pictured in his mind a form that would have no problems overcoming his present situation.  He could feel his body changing, transforming, and becoming that which he willed it to.  In the space of a few heartbeats, the druid was gone.  In his place was a large crocodile, and it cut through the water effortlessly, making for the far shore.
__________________________________________________________

Blackness surrounded Gardrid.  He had managed to take in a deep breath before the gondola had sunk, but he didn’t know how long he could hold it.  He was able to extricate himself from the cage, but there was no way he was going to be able to swim for the surface.  His armor and his gear weighed him down like stones, and dwarves were not known for their swimming ability in any case.  His only hope, he thought, was to allow himself to sink to the bottom, and then try and walk along it.  With any luck, he would make the shore before his breath ran out.
____________________________________________________

Pez heard the snap of the ropes, and felt the winch grow slack in his grip.  He knew immediately what had happened, and he rushed from the building to the ledge outside.  Below he could make out several swimming shapes, but he couldn’t be sure how many.  Directly below him, was a narrow beach.  He decided to make for it, and from there determine how best to assist his friends.

He dropped off the ledge, spreading his wings to catch an updraft, and then glided effortlessly to the sand below.  As soon as he landed, he knew that he had made a mistake.  The beach was horrifying.  Thick carpets of pale fungus intermingled with sheets of clotted blood and partially eaten entrails and body parts.  It reeked of decay.  He was not alone here either.  A dozen or so feet away lay a creature like he had never seen before, and yet something about it seemed familiar.  It was large, at least ten feet in length, and it appeared reptilian, with a gleaming, yellow hide and a decidedly draconic snout.  Its four feet were webbed, with wicked claws, and it sported not one tail, but four, each barbed with foot long spikes.  It gazed at him with its cold eyes as he alighted, and began slithering towards him.  It was then that Pez realized why this beast struck a cord with him…it was an Outsider, like him, but whereas he was celestial, this creature was decidedly demonic…
_____________________________________________________

Tilly made it to the rocky shore, dragging himself out of the water just ahead of Onesock, who walked nonchalantly onto the beach, and then began shaking himself vigorously.  Suddenly, something else came ashore, something huge, with a maw full of sharp fangs.  Tilly gasped in shock at the sight of the crocodile, and he began scrabbling for his weapons, and backpedaling away from the brute.  His shock was doubled when the croc began to shimmer and melt, its form altering until Wathros stood where it once was.  “Nice trick,” the halfling gulped, “but next time, warn a fella.  Um…you didn’t see Gardrid, did you?”
Wathros looked around.  He had assumed the dwarf had swum ashore as well, but now he realized he was mistaken.  He turned back towards the lake, but saw no sign of movement.  He cursed himself for a fool, for he could not wild shape again this day, and therefore had no way to return to the water and search for the missing battlerager.  Just then, the distinctive sound of a sword ringing drew his attention, and he tried to strain his vision to see the source of the sound.  He could just make out a shadowy, winged form standing on a small beach across the lake.  It seemed to be involved in a vicious struggle with some sort of behemoth.  Pez…!
___________________________________________________

The demon lunged for Pez, trying to seize him with its front claws, or wrap its tails around him.  The archon dodged nimbly to the side time and again, managing to deliver several swipes with his blade as he moved.  The wounds that his sword opened in the creature's hide were deep…deeper than Pez would have expected for such glancing blows, but then he realized, his blade was forged in Celestia.  It was imbued with the innate Goodness of that plane, and that property was inimical to an Abyssal fiend such as this.  Pez redoubled his efforts, hacking and slashing at the demon as he deflected its blows, and circled around it.  The beast was slow and clumsy on land.  Pez was sure it would have been different had his friends encountered it in its natural habitat, but for now he had the advantage, and he continued to press it.  Before long, the demon’s attacks became more and more sluggish, until finally Pez was able to move directly next to it.  He raised his blade high, and buried it in the monster’s skull, ceasing any further movement.
___________________________________________________

Wathros watched the battle helplessly, knowing there was nothing he could do to aid Pez.  His heart leaped as he saw the winged warrior fly into the air and begin heading for their position.

Pez landed, sheathing his sword, and moving to make sure the others were unharmed.  Then he noticed who was missing.  Just as he turned to the lake again, he saw a large amount of bubbles a few yards from shore.  This was followed by a tremendous thrashing and splashing, and Gardrid’s head popped, sputtering to the surface.  The battlerager trudged angrily out of the water, algae dripping from his hair and beard.  Pez had to suppress a smile, fearing that the dwarf was looking for any excuse to bash a few heads.
_________________________________________________

The four companions regrouped on the beach, tending their respective wounds, and then surveyed the ruins before them.  The architecture was decidedly alien.  Even Gardrid could not identify it.  There were no visible windows, but two doors stood nearby.  Further down the beach, more doors were visible, as well as a small wooden building at which the gondola would have arrived had it completed its journey.  

Pez led the way towards the nearest door, seeing no compelling reason to choose one entrance over another.  With any luck, they would be able to enter the ruins undetected and retain the element of surprise.  
The stone door again pivoted in its center, like the previous ones they had encountered.  The chamber beyond was totally bare, save for an interior door on the far side.  The ceiling of the room reached forty feet, and a balcony ran around the perimeter of the room about halfway up.  Cautiously, the group began making their way across.  Pez, having learned to become suspicious of concealed balconies after his run-in with the grell, decided to investigate this one.  He took flight, and soared up to the level of the walkway…and was momentarily surprised to find four archers concealed there, all of their bows trained on him.  They were human, and wore glossy leather armor.  Each also wore the now-familiar red sash of the Alleybashers.  At once, they unleashed a volley of arrows at the archon.  Diving and twisting he managed to avoid being hit, and then he looped upwards, rising above the level of the rogues.  As they hurried to reknock their bows, Pez hurled a burst of concussive sound at two of them.  Both of them instantly dropped their bows from their nerveless fingers and stood transfixed and open-mouthed.  The archon then dove upon them, drawing his sword as he came, and impaled one man, who slumped over the rail and dropped to the floor below.

Tilly quickly ducked under the far balcony, out of sight of the archers.  He was now before the interior door, and he thought to secure an escape for his comrades should the need arise.  Noting that the portal was unlocked, he shoved it open.  Instantly, he realized his mistake.  The entire floor of the chamber suddenly dropped six inches, allowing a forest of razor-sharp spikes to protrude through a myriad of hidden holes.  He felt one of the spikes gouge right through is boot and into his foot.  From across the room he heard Gardrid bellow, and Onesock yelp in pain.  Only Wathros seemed to have avoided the trap, the nimble elf standing with his feet positioned precariously between two spikes.

Pez swung his sword again, dispatching the second stunned rogue.  As he turned to gauge the actions of the remaining two archers, he felt a sharp pain in his left shoulder, and saw a feathered shaft protruding from it.  He leaped into the air once more, alighting right next to the man who had just shot him.  With a mighty blow from his sword, he severed the man’s bow in half, and when the rogue attempted to draw his rapier, the archon sundered it as well.  Out of the corner of his eye, he saw a fiery ball appear on the balcony next to the other Alleybasher.  The man tried to leap aside, but too late.  The flaming sphere ignited his cloak, and soon he was engulfed in fire.  Pinwheeling madly, he lost his balance and stumbled over the side, meeting a quick, merciful death on the iron prongs below.  

While Pez’ attention was diverted, his disarmed quarry quickly vaulted over the railing.  He attempted to somersault in midair and avoid the spikes, but his timing was off, and his right foot landed squarely upon one, impaling it.  Cursing in pain, he wrenched his foot free and hobbled through the door to the beach outside.  Shaking his head at the man’s foolishness, Pez flew from his perch and out the door, landing directly in front of the rogue.  “You can surrender now, or you can join your friends,” he said coldly.
“Surrender?” the man asked incredulously, “Why should I surrender to you?  What can you possibly do to me that would equal Triel’s wrath?”
“Tell me where to find her, and I’ll spare your life,” Pez said.
“Yes, I believe you would,” the rogue laughed, “but she would not, and I have no doubt that she would hunt me down.  If you want her, you’ll have to find her yourself, more’s the fool you are.”
Having heard quite enough, Pez slammed the pommel of his sword into the side of the man’s skull.  He then lifted his unconscious form, and deposited him back atop the balcony.
“Why didn’t yer just finish’im off?”  Gardrid asked.
“Because we are still within Cauldron’s jurisdiction, and summary execution is illegal…unfortunately.  Come, let’s press on lest our presence is detected.”
___________________________________________________

They made their way a short distance down a corridor, and then through a door to a second hallway.  This one ended at another door, and Tilly moved up to listen.  Faintly, he heard the sounds of voices, several of them.  He was almost able to make out what they were saying, when suddenly Gardrid shifted, and his mail scraped against the wall.  The voices ceased.
“Oops,” the battlerager said, and then he shoved open the door.

The room was obviously some sort of mess hall, and it was currently occupied.  Six armored Alleybashers stood with swords drawn.  As soon as the door opened, one of them darted across the room to a second door, and went through, shouting, “Intruders!” as he went.  One of his cohorts ran to the door as well, shutting it, and then placing himself in front of it to give his partner a chance to escape.  The remaining four warriors bunched around the first door, barring Gardrid’s path.  
Growling low in his chest, the battlerager put his head and shoulder down, pawing at the floor with his foot.  Then, with a roar, he charged ahead, bull-rushing one of the thugs back into the room.  As he did so, Tilly scampered in behind him, circling around back of the off-balance man, and scoring a quick hit with his dagger as he did so.  

With the door now unblocked, Pez, Wathros and Onesock quickly moved in, taking up defensive positions as the Alleybashers maneuvered to flank them.  Two of them managed to back Tilly into a corner, and began making rapid feints at him, pricking him several times and leaving trickles of blood running from his arms and legs.  

Pez, meanwhile, was able to corner two of the thugs himself.  With the reach from his greatsword, he was able to fend off most of their attacks, while at the same time landing several glancing blows.  One of the men, seeing the huge advantage the archon’s reach gave him, recklessly lowered his guard and rushed Pez, trying to wrest his sword from his hand.  Pez immediately shortened his grip and chopped down at the brigand, cleaving his skull.  However, the man’s partner saw an opportunity.  He stepped to Pez’ flank and laid open the archon’s back with a wicked thrust.  

Tilly was definitely in trouble.  The Alleybasher guarding the far door decided to take advantage of the position his comrades had the halfling in.  He joined them in hemming the little rogue into the corner, and laughed as his blade also scored a hit.  His laughter faded though, as he saw the man next to him go up in flames.  
“Keep laughing, human,” Wathros sneered as he conjured another flame-ball into the palm of his hand and lobbed it at the warrior who had just struck Pez.

Gardrid clutched the neck of the brigand that he had slammed into.  Tightening his grip, he felt the man’s bones snap, and then he threw the limp form to the side.  He then turned and slapped Onesock on the rump, “Come on, yer mangy mutt.  Sic’em!”
The wolf snapped at him, but then crouched low, and stalked across the floor towards Tilly, coming in under the legs of one of the menacing Alleybashers, and biting him solidly on the groin.  As the man shrieked and began beating at the wolf, Gardrid was upon him, ending his struggles with one swipe of his axe.  

Pez stalked over to his comrades, having finished off his last, flame-charred opposition.  “Well, our covert efforts are at an end.  They know we are here.  There is no point in stealth or delay.  Come!”
___________________________________________________

Hastily, they threw open the far door, moved determinedly down the corridor.  Halfway down, a door stood closed to their left.  Tilly pushed at it, but found it locked.  Quickly, he pulled a set of intricate lock picks from his pouch, and set to work.  He was rewarded after a few moments by a sharp snap of the latch giving way, “Amateurs,” he muttered.

Gardrid drew back, and kicked the pivoting door open.  The chamber was elegantly appointed and, if anything, was even more humid and cloying than the other chambers.  This was probably due to the large pool of bubbling water in the southern end.  The northern portion of the room seemed to have been converted into a small combat training ground, complete with thick mats and combat dummies.  Standing at the far side was the lone Alleybasher who had run from the mess hall, and a darkly, lovely woman with short, red hair, dressed in spiked, plate armor.  A silver, shining flail dangled loosely in one hand.
“Please, do come in,” Triel chuckled softly, “You’ve already made yourselves at home here, you may as well take the entire tour.”
“It’s you who’ll be takin’ a tour, witch!” Gardrid shouted, “A tour of the inside of Cauldron’s gaol!”  The dwarf then headed into the chamber, but he had only just stepped into the doorway, when the pivoted portal suddenly sprouted metal spikes, and rotated violently towards him.  The battlerager dove forward, narrowly avoiding being crushed by the deadly trap.  He rolled to his feet, axe in hand…and then realized he was alone.  The door had closed again, putting him on this side with Triel…and his friend on the outside…


----------



## gfunk

Yes indeed, Pez was at his peak when we entered the lava pits.  But as you will soon see, even Archons can roll a "1" on their saves.


----------



## JollyDoc

TRIEL AND THE SONS OF KYUSS

Gardrid surveyed his situation for a moment.  Triel stood near the tub, arms crossed, with a very smug look on her face.  The Alleybasher next to her chuckled stupidly.
“Well,” Gardrid said matter-of-factly, “if ye’s wanna go ahead an’ surrender now, I’m all ears.  Otherwise, we can do this the hard way.”
Triel laughed coldly, “If your employers had only been patient, dwarf, they would have gotten their precious wands back…for a price.  Now, you have invaded my home, unbidden.  For that, you and your friends will die, and Cauldron will pay ten times my planned fee, or they will drown in their own filth.”
“I guess that answers that question,” the battlerager shrugged, and then he hefted his axe and charged.

Triel immediately pulled her flail and prepared for the dwarf’s attack, but she was a fraction of a second too late, and the great axe slipped in low, gashing her across the thigh.  
Just then, the door burst open again, and Pez stood just outside it.  He gestured at Triel, uttering a quick incantation, and suddenly, she found herself struck blind.  
“Curse you!” she screamed in rage, “Zoth, kill the dwarf!”
The Alleybasher, dismayed at his superior’s sudden incapacity, nevertheless did not hesitate to obey.  He moved in behind Gardrid, feinting and prodding at the dwarf’s defenses, and then suddenly lunged forward, catching him squarely in the shoulder.
Gardrid, however, knew that Triel was far from being out of the fight, and was still the greater threat.  He circled away from the thug, putting Triel between them.  Triel swung blindly about with her flail, searching for any target, and posing as much of a threat to her own henchman as she did to Gardrid.  Gardrid waited for his opening, and then he chopped at the woman twice more, opening up two more large gouges in her flesh.

“Tilly, now!  Move in!” Pez hissed at the rogue.  His plan, fortunately, had worked.  With Triel blind, their victory was assured.  He now wanted Tilly to distract her from Gardrid with feints, leaving the battlerager open to go for the kill.  Tilly obediently darted through the door, but no sooner had he stepped in, than the wicked spikes appeared again, and the door began rotating shut once more.  Tilly tried to do as Gardrid had, and tumble forward, but the edge of the door caught him, and swung him backwards, pinning him between it and the frame.  He was trapped, and now the door was stuck, preventing the others from getting in to help Gardrid.

Zoth swung at Gardrid again, stabbing the battlerager thru the calf this time.  With a roar of rage, the dwarf instinctively swung around, hacking furiously at the brigand.  His attacks were reckless, however, and Zoth deflected them easily, all the while drawing him away from Triel, which was the idea all along.

Triel was well aware that she was in trouble, but the thought of retreat or surrender never occurred to her.  She had worked for years to bring her plans to fruition, and she wasn’t about to let some upstart do-gooders ruin them.  Her trap was holding the others at bay, and even though she couldn’t see the dwarf, she could still hear him.  In addition, she was favored of Bane.  She knew her dark lord would not let her perish before she had completed her mission.  She drew a slender wand from her belt, uttered a quick word, and immediately felt her wounds begin to mend.

Gardrid heard Triel speaking magical mumbo-jumbo behind him, and realized his mistake.  Turning, he saw the wand in her hand, and noted that the hard-earned wounds he had inflicted were disappearing.  Growling deep in his throat, he rushed in, short-gripping his axe, and swatted at the wand, causing it to fly from Triel’s hand, landing several feet away.  But he underestimated his opponent.  He had just revealed to her exactly where he was.  Triel didn’t miss a beat.  No sooner had the wand left her hand, than she double-gripped her flail and swung with blinding speed, striking Gardrid’s head twice with the heavy spiked end of the weapon.  Gardrid staggered back, bleeding badly.  Another blow from behind reminded him that Zoth was still to be deal with.  Dashing the blood from his eyes, he knew he had to even the odds.  He rushed at Zoth, bringing the axe up high for a powerful chop, but as the Alleybasher predictably brought his sword up to block, Gardrid reversed his attack, curving his blade around and slicing it across the man’s belly, spilling his innards across the floor.

Pez cursed his luck.  He had tried several times to free Tilly, throwing his strength against the door, to no avail.  It wouldn’t budge an inch.  Even with Wathros’ help, he could not get it to move.  Finally, running out of options, he stepped back and began smashing at the stubborn portal with his sword, flinging stone chips in every direction.

While Gardrid dealt with Zoth, Triel quickly began groping around the floor, until her hand closed around the wand once more.  Uttering the command word again, she continued to heal her wounds.  She assumed the dwarf would have no such remedies, and she knew he was badly hurt.  Victory would be hers!

Gardrid was starting to suspect the same thing.  He was bleeding freely, and his vision was blurry.  He couldn’t chance another lucky hit from that flail.  It was then that he heard the frantic hammering at the door, and Tilly’s shouts.  His only chance was to get his friends in here to assist him.  He ran for the door, leveling his axe, and began raining blows against this side, trying to assist Pez in battering it down.  

Triel heard the assault as well, and she used the sounds to guide her towards the door.  As she drew nearer, she heard heavy footsteps retreating, and knew that the dwarf had withdrawn.  “Coward!” she shouted, laughing despite the severity of her situation.  They feared her, and rightly so.  Soon all of Cauldron would fear her as well, and soon after that…the world.  Oh yes, she had powerful friends now.  Things were much different from that day ten years ago when she had skulked from the city to lick her wounds like a dog.  They would all be sorry they had underestimated her.  She would bathe in their blood!  At last she reached the door.  Feeling her way around it, she was delighted when her hand brushed across the flailing limbs of Tilly.  This was going to be fun, she thought, raising her flail.

Gardrid was torn.  He knew that he was no coward, as Triel had taunted.  He simply did not want to die, and thus fail his friends.  All it would take would be one strike from that flail to finish him.  He didn’t want to risk it, but at the same time, Triel had found Tilly, and she was beating at the halfling mercilessly.  Many of her blows were off the mark, and deflected by the door, but sooner or later she was going to get lucky.  He had to do something.  Throwing caution to the wind, he ran for the door.  As he approached, Triel turned abruptly towards him, swinging the flail all about her.  He narrowly avoided its deadly arc, and with all his might began hammering the stone portal again.  This time he was rewarded with a satisfying crack as the door split in two and fell away.  Wathros stood on the other side, his hands crackling with electricity.  “Stand aside!” he shouted, and Gardrid immediately hit the floor.  

Triel turned this way and that as she heard the door give way.  She knew her opponents would be on her in a moment.  They would never take her alive!  Suddenly, her body was jolted from head to toe.  She momentarily lost control of her muscles as they jittered and jerked.  Just as she was trying to recover and shake off the aftereffects, she again felt the sting of the dwarf’s blade as it sliced between her protective armor plates.

Free at last, Tilly darted into the room.  Unlike Gardrid, the rogue truly did fear for his life.  The door had practically impaled him, and then Triel had nearly finished the job.  Still, she was blind, after all, and somewhat distracted by Gardrid and Wathros.  If there was ever a golden opportunity, it was now.  He crept silently around to her back, his sword held in a death grip.  As she continued to twist and turn, swinging her flail at every noise, he saw his mark.  Just where her breastplate ended above her waist, there was a gap, which opened wider each time she turned.  He waited for just the right moment, and then rammed his blade into it, feeling it sink deeply into her flesh.

Triel grunted, but did not scream, as she felt the new attack.  She raised her wand again, calling on its power to continue to mend her wounds.  Again she was struck by a blast of electricity, and then a third time.  Some sort of animal was now nipping at her legs, trying to trip her.  The sword pierced her again.  Electricity coursed through her body.  Triel cried out in agony and ecstasy, for every wound she took, she immediately removed, calling on Bane’s grace again and again.  She would never die!  

Pez was infuriated!  How could this be happening?  The woman was blind, for Tyr’s sake!  She should have been long dead, yet she continued to counter everything they threw at her, all the while dealing out damage they could not so readily heal.  The archon stepped forward, one last, desperate ploy on him mind.  He summoned his divine energy once more, and hurled pure, concussive, formless sound at Triel.  It struck her like a physical blow, and she lurched backwards, the wand flying from her left hand, and the flail dropping from her right.  “Now!” Pez screamed.

Gardrid dove forward on his belly to grab the silver flail.  He rolled onto his back and hurled it with all his might across the room and into the large tub.  At the same time, Wathros scrambled after the wand, tucking it securely into his belt.  Tilly drove his sword deep into Triel’s abdomen.  She doubled over, coughing up a great gout of blood.  “Surrender!” Gardrid snarled, “This be yer last chance!”
“Burn in Hell!” Triel screamed in defiance, and she swung her mailed, spiked fist blindly, striking Tilly squarely in the jaw.  The rogue rocked back on his heels, but then steeled himself one final time, and lunged ahead, driving his blade with both hands all the way to the hilt, it’s point exploding out Triel’s back.  She sank slowly to her knees, and collapsed to her side.

Pez stepped over Sarcem’s murderer, rolling her onto her back with his boot.  She was dead.  He shook his head at the futility of it all, and then bent to search her body.  Tucked into the back of her belt were three clear, crystal wands, each filled with a thick, blue glowing liquid.  “Three?” Tilly said, his face dropping.  “Where are the others?  Aren’t there supposed to be eight?  We went through all this for only three?”
“Artus said that Triel was not working alone,” Pez reminded him, “She had two accomplices.  It is likely that they have the remaining five.  We must find them.  The whole place may be on alert by now.  We can’t give them a chance to flee.”
_______________________________________________________

They continued deeper into the stronghold, moving through one empty room after another, each appearing to have been hastily vacated.
“They know we’re coming,” Pez commented, “They’re preparing for us.”

Tilly repeated his now standard operating procedure of creeping up to the door and putting his ear to it.  He had resigned himself to the fact that he would again hear nothing, as he had at the last dozen rooms they had been through.  They would, of course, search the area, but would find no one.  Thus, he was surprised when he heard several soft whispers on the far side of this portal.  He signaled to his friends, holding up four fingers to indicate the number of voices he heard.  He pressed a stud in the jamb, causing the door to swing open, and stepped aside, making room for his more bloodthirsty cohorts.

The small room beyond was bare, but the far wall had a rough-hewn tunnel leading from it rather than a worked corridor.  Four armored Alleybashers stood ready in the room’s center, swords drawn and faces grim.  Their eyes, however, told a different story.  They were the eyes of doomed men.  They knew their probable fate, and had resigned themselves to it.  The battle was short, but fierce.  The brigands fought as if they defended their own hearth, and they asked for no quarter.  The result was a foregone conclusion, as the now battle-hardened heroes worked like a well-oiled machine.  The last foe fell beneath Gardrid’s axe and they pressed on, not looking back.
___________________________________________________

The tunnel ended in a large, natural cave.  The first thing that struck the band was the stink.  It was overwhelming.  Sticky pools of congealed fluid lay in depressions in the floor, having drained from the rotting carcasses of several spiders, roughly the size of horses.  
“What do you make of this?” Pez asked, glancing at Wathros.  The druid shrugged, “They seem to have been dead a long time.  I’m not sure I want to meet whatever it was that killed them.”

They began picking their way cautiously through the grisly scene, moving towards another tunnel in the south wall.  Just then, Gardrid caught movement out of the corner of his eye.  He whirled around, hefting his axe, and was horrified to see that one of the corpses had somehow righted itself, and was lurching towards them, several of its limbs dragging uselessly behind it, ichor leaking from numerous shattered eyes.  One by one, the other spiders, six in all, began to move, shambling drunkenly forward.  The four companions and Onesock had just reached the center of the cave, and now they found themselves surrounded.  They immediately formed a circle, putting their backs to one another, facing the undead horrors coming for them.

There was no finesse to this fight.  It was simply brutal hack and slash.  The zombies were relentless, showing no effect from any blow, feeling no apparent pain, until finally one would just cease moving and collapse to the floor.  Blades whirled in non-stop fury, and Onesock darted around and under the monsters, tearing at putrefied flesh while his companions bit with the metal fangs they wielded.  The last zombie fell in a stinking heap, and Pez quickly looked around for more opponents.
“I don’t like this,” he said cautiously, “I fear one of Triel’s partners may be some sort of necromancer.  We may face far worse than this before we find him.”
____________________________________________________

The southern tunnel led to a small, darkly beautiful chamber.  It glittered and glowed, the volcanic rock having formed millions of tiny black and red crystals that caught the light from a heatless flame burning near the door, and reflecting it back a million-fold.  The only thing that did not glitter was a large slab of dull, black stone in the center of the room.  

“Careful,” Pez whispered unnecessarily.  The four huddled close, peering around the room for any sign of hidden threats.  Again, it was Gardrid who first spotted something amiss.  “No,” he said softly, his voice echoing off the shining walls.  

From behind the black slab, two figures rose.  They began shambling forward into the light, and the others saw immediately what had dismayed the battlerager.  The two beings may once have been dwarves, but they bore only a passing resemblance now.   Their bodies were rotted to the point that bone showed in several places.  Their eye sockets were hollow, except for the writhing, green maggots that crawled out of them and into their mouths.  Their hands ended in filthy, jagged claws.  

At the sight of them, each of the companions felt cold terror grip their hearts.  For Pez, it was a fleeting thing, for he understood many undead could produce such an effect, the better to terrorize their victims and make an easier kill.  Tilly also overcame his dread, for halflings, though small in size, could be giants when it came to pure intestinal fortitude.  So it came as quite a shock then, when Gardrid’s face suddenly drained of all color, and without a word, he turned and fled back up the tunnel, Wathros and Onesock right on his heels.  
Pez and Tilly watched them go, and then looked pointedly at each other.  Tilly gulped loudly, and then braced himself, for the walking dead were upon them.

The archon and the halfling quickly moved at right angles, each circling one of the creatures.  Pez immediately struck, his blade sinking deeply into the maggoty flesh of his opponent, but as soon as he withdrew his attack, the wound began to reseal itself.  He tightened the grip on his sword, preparing to level an attack at the fiend’s neck, doubting that it could regenerate from that.  However, just as he pulled back to swing, something entirely unexpected, and revolting happened.  The ghoulish beast plucked one of the squirming worms from its eye, and flung it onto his face.  Repulsed, he immediately brushed it to the floor and stamped his boot on it, only to have another, and then another thrown at him.  He backed several steps away, for now the monster was closing on him, taking advantage of his distraction.  He knew this was a ploy to get inside his defenses, so he ignored the vermin crawling across his skin and prepared to attack again.  Suddenly, he heard Tilly scream.   He saw that the halfling also had several of the worms on him, but one of them had just started burrowing into his skin.  Just as Pez realized the danger, he felt a stinging pain in his cheek, followed by the horrendous feeling of the maggot writhing beneath his own skin.  Then he too screamed.  It was involuntary, wrenched from him as a searing blast of agony lanced into his head.  He grabbed his skull, staggering across the room, dimly aware that the undead creature was still coming.  His thoughts were becoming jumbled.  He couldn’t remember what the sword in his hand was for.  Soon after, he couldn’t recall what he was doing here, and then he forgot his own name.  Instinct began to take over.  He must get away…must run now!  The little one…he had to take the little one, though he didn’t know why.  He began running towards the exit, pushing Tilly in front of him, “Run!” he heard himself say, but he barely understood the guttural grunt that passed as language.  

The two of them ran, fear driving them.  Like animals that only know that danger is near, and must be avoided, they fled.  They had no real idea what direction they were going; they simply turned down any nearby corridor, going through any open door.  Finally, by sheer luck, they stumbled out of the ruins and onto the beach once more.  There were creatures here.  Were they enemies?  The mindless being that was once Pez somehow sensed not.  They didn’t smell like danger, or food.  One of them was coming near, making strange noises.  The noises were soothing, comforting.  He would be safe now…safe.  He was hungry…


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Triel heard the assault as well, and she used the sounds to guide her towards the door.  As she drew nearer, she heard heavy footsteps retreating, and knew that the dwarf had withdrawn.  “Coward!” she shouted, laughing despite the severity of her situation.  They feared her, and rightly so.  Soon all of Cauldron would fear her as well, and soon after that…the world.  Oh yes, she had powerful friends now.




*cough*Entropy*cough*



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> He grabbed his skull, staggering across the room, dimly aware that the undead creature was still coming. His thoughts were becoming jumbled. He couldn’t remember what the sword in his hand was for. Soon after, he couldn’t recall what he was doing here, and then he forgot his own name. Instinct began to take over.




Pez, is not, unfortunately the same old Archon after 11 points of Intelligence drain.  Damn those Spawn of Kyuss!


----------



## Lela

To steel a line from a horse I know: Whoa.

And, by that, I mean Wowness.  JollyDoc, your combat sceans remind me of those written by R.A. Salvatore.  Each attack flows from the next, easily pictured.  Every move reflects just enough thought that the reader understands the various tricks and feints.  I feel almost like I'm a part of the dance (in a non-combat, not painful kind of way).  Excellent.

And that section at the end. . .  Well, simply amazing.  I'd doft my hat if I had one (note to self, get hat).


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> And that section at the end. . .  Well, simply amazing.  I'd doft my hat if I had one (note to self, get hat).




Seriously, I was having flashbacks of _Flowers for Algernon_.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Well Gfunk,if I remember well from a thread in the game messageboards,Pez was supposed to be dead as a log instead of dumb as a newt  

No matter,I,too,believe your DM was mistaken to not give you any knowledge of the spawn despite your K:Rel roll.
I wouldn't like the stories of Pez,the dispenser of justice to be cut short.

I look forward to seeing the archon kill vile Entropy,and send her to her rightful place in the Abyss!

I guess you'll be pretty torn at that moment


----------



## Aunt Bee

*Enjoyable read !*

This was one of the most enjoyable reads that I have had since I read the The Cat in The Hat by Dr. Seuss to my Grand babies.   Outstanding I bloody say!  Thank You for this experience.   I can not wait to read more.


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> No matter,I,too,believe your DM was mistaken to not give you any knowledge of the spawn despite your K:Rel roll.
> I wouldn't like the stories of Pez,the dispenser of justice to be cut short.




Me neither!  Thankfully, our DM was in a charitable mood that night!



			
				Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing the archon kill vile Entropy,and send her to her rightful place in the Abyss!




Not very likely, IMO.  Maybe Gardrid, Tilly or Wathros will do her in.

In any case, when she does show up, it will be the most pleasant TPK I have ever experienced.


----------



## Lela

Ladies and gentlemen, gfunk gives new meaning to the glass half-full mentality.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> To steel a line from a horse I know: Whoa.
> 
> And, by that, I mean Wowness.  JollyDoc, your combat sceans remind me of those written by R.A. Salvatore.  Each attack flows from the next, easily pictured.  Every move reflects just enough thought that the reader understands the various tricks and feints.  I feel almost like I'm a part of the dance (in a non-combat, not painful kind of way).  Excellent.
> 
> And that section at the end. . .  Well, simply amazing.  I'd doft my hat if I had one (note to self, get hat).




Thanks mucho Lela!  I'm actually reading Servant of the Shard right now, so quite possibly I'm subconsciously channeling Salvatore.  But seriously, I take notes each week we game, so that not only can I remember what happened from weak to weak, but also so I can remember the sequence of events.  However, I found that as I look at those notes later in the week, it really looks like a serious of initiative actions, so I've tried to condense the battles into a more of a story format, and give detail without being tedious and repetitive.  That's why I glossed over the last Alleybasher fight...it was simply a rinse and repeat of the previous ones.  Thanks again for your enthusiasm.


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Well Gfunk,if I remember well from a thread in the game messageboards,Pez was supposed to be dead as a log instead of dumb as a newt
> 
> No matter,I,too,believe your DM was mistaken to not give you any knowledge of the spawn despite your K:Rel roll.
> I wouldn't like the stories of Pez,the dispenser of justice to be cut short.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the archon kill vile Entropy,and send her to her rightful place in the Abyss!
> 
> I guess you'll be pretty torn at that moment




Ah, I see Gfunk has been griping again)  But in my defense, I did consider his argument, and we came to a mutually agreeable conclusion.  In the original battle with the Spawns of Kyuss, both Tilly and Pez had their Int reduced to 0 and died.  Five rounds later, they both rose again as Spawn themselves, to menace the already beleagured Gardrid and Wathros.  However I, being the wise and merciful god-like being that I am, and also not wanting my campaign totally blown out of the water, only to have to intro a whole new line-up of characters, allowed Wathros to make a couple of well-timed heal checks and save our poor heroes at the last minute.  For those of you in the dark, G had made a Knowledge: Religion role to find out something about the Spawn.  He felt that something should have been the fact that their maggots burrowed into your brain and killed you in 1d4 rounds.  In retrospect, that probably would have been more useful than the info I gave him...they had fast heal 5)


----------



## JollyDoc

Aunt Bee said:
			
		

> This was one of the most enjoyable reads that I have had since I read the The Cat in The Hat by Dr. Seuss to my Grand babies.   Outstanding I bloody say!  Thank You for this experience.   I can not wait to read more.





Thankyou, newcomer!  Pleased to see that you have not been disappointed.  I hope to continue keeping you interested.


----------



## Lela

Could they raise an Outsider (or is he still a Native Outsider?) as spawn?


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Could they raise an Outsider (or is he still a Native Outsider?) as spawn?




He is still a native outsider, but technically he wouldn't have been Raised, he would have been transformed into a spawn...much like vampiric transformation.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> He is still a native outsider, but technically he wouldn't have been Raised, he would have been transformed into a spawn...much like vampiric transformation.



 I didn't  count it as  _raising_ him (in the _Rasie Dead_ sense).  Would he still be _raisable_  because he's  still Native?

 It does occur to me that I could have some fun with Vampiric Celestials, Demons, and Devils.


----------



## Joachim

Native outsiders can be raised just like other mortals.  They have to eat and sleep, just like other mortals, too.  Normal outsiders do not need to sleep or eat.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> Native outsiders can be raised just like other mortals.  They have to eat and sleep, just like other mortals, too.  Normal outsiders do not need to sleep or eat.




Like he said.

Outsiders with the Extraplanar subtype can only be brought back via _Wish_, _Miracle_, and _Revive Outsider_.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Like he said.
> 
> Outsiders with the Extraplanar subtype can only be brought back via _Wish_, _Miracle_, and _Revive Outsider_.



So, when do you get the Extraplanar subtype?


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> So, when do you get the Extraplanar subtype?




We've decided on 20th level when I become a full-fledged Trumpet Archon.  At this point, presumably, I will be allowed to return to Celestia.  If I live that long . . .


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Funny, 

I simply can't see Pez turning the other cheek.  Still, I believe gfunk has already planned Pez future, and I'm confident that in the end he will either be accepted into his native environment or else become a champion of law on the prime material plane. 


JollyDoc, that's a nice, twisted plot-line you are playing now, but I'm really looking forward to the future meddling of the rich kids gang! You're doing a great job - keep it up !!!
You did the right thing by altering the group's fate due to gfunk's knowledge check. That way, we're all satisfied - oh yeah, and the group's still alive, too.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Woha, where did the guy's "what would Jesus do" post disappear to? 

_*reminds self always to use quotes*_


And how about an update, JollyDoc, or are you and the gang taking a break (say it ain't so  )?


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Woha, where did the guy's "what would Jesus do" post disappear to?




Yeah, I wondered about that myself...


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wondered about that myself...




Not to worry...I reported that particular gadfly to Management.  They won't be bothering us anymore.

Hope to update by tomorrow.


----------



## JollyDoc

DEATH BE NOT PROUD

Gardrid couldn’t stop shaking his head in disbelief.  What in the name of Hela’s Hammer had happened to Pez and Tilly?  One minute they were at their peak, facing off against a couple of gooey zombies (albeit scary ones), the next, they were a pair of drooling idiots, scratching themselves and picking lice out of each other’s hair.  Wathros had managed to convey to Pez through that animal speak thing he did the need to fly them here, to the beach where the demon Pez had slain had laired.  They had tossed the beast’s stinking carcass into the lake, along with all the other grisly remains they’d found.  Wathros had managed to pull a couple of wriggly maggots out of Pez’ and Tilly’s scalps, and that had seemed to calm them down.  The druid seemed to believe that he could do more for them with his magic after he’d had time to rest.  For now, they were going to hold up here, cold, hungry and not knowing what other kinds of monstrosities lurked in these waters.  

Gardrid was on watch.  He had been pacing the beach restlessly for hours, followed by Pez, who was now crawling on all fours and sticking to his heels like a mangy cur.  It was downright embarrassing.  At one point the dwarf had seen some activity on the far shore.  Several men came out on the beach with torches, and had combed one end of it to the other.  More Alleybashers he guessed, trying to figure out what had happened to their leader.  Well, there’d be time for them later.  They didn’t look like they were packing up shop, so maybe they figured whoever’d hit’em had come for Triel alone, and were now gone.  More’s the pity for them come morning.  

Just then, Pez became suddenly agitated.  He scurried down towards the water, peering out into the darkness, and growling low in his throat.  He began running around in a circle, yipping and snarling, and then he’d pause and gaze out at the lake once again.  His wings began twitching, and Gardrid feared he might take off alone.  “Down boy!” he yelled, swatting the archon on the nose.  Pez cowered, and huddled in the sand, whining and growling intermittently.  Gardrid strained his eyes, trying to see what had provoked him, but he couldn’t make out anything.  Suddenly, a sharp pain shot through the center of his forehead.  He grabbed his skull, but just as quickly as it appeared, it was gone.  He could have sworn, that just for a second, he’d heard a voice whispering to him…
____________________________________________________________

Bligg’git sank slowly back beneath the water, infuriated that its attempt to dominate the surface creature had failed.  Had its pet not warned it, perhaps he could have taken it unaware.  No matter, he was patient.  He could wait.  Others would come, and they would serve him.  The city of his ancestors would be his once more…
_____________________________________________________________

After he had rested for several hours, Wathros meditated briefly, and then sat beside Pez and took the archon’s face in his hands.  He began chanting, and within a few moments, dawning comprehension, and the light of intelligence returned to Pez’ eyes.  
“I owe you my life, druid,” he said solemnly, and then turned and went to Tilly, where he repeated the same incantation, restoring his friend as well.

“We must return,” Pez stated flatly, “If we retreat now, Triel’s remaining allies may decide to cut their losses and flee with the other wands.  We must strike while they may still be caught off guard.  I know now the nature of those creatures that we faced.  They can be defeated, but we must be unified.  You must all steel yourselves against your fear.  If they strike at you with their parasites, remove them immediately.  Come.”
___________________________________________________________

Once again they stood at the mouth of the glittering cave, and once again the spawn of Kyuss came for them.  Pez was prepared.  He had had Wathros enchant his flesh so that it became tough and bark-like.  He knew that the maggots could not burrow through it, and he would be free to deal with the undead themselves.  His companions braced themselves, and as the fear washed over them, they stood their ground firmly.

Pez wasn’t going to wait for the foul creatures to come to him.  He raised his sword, and charged towards them.  The battle was deadly silent, for the spawn uttered no sound, and Pez voiced no battle cry.  He lunged for the leading one, hacking at its skeletal body, sending bits and pieces of its rotting flesh flying in all directions.  In unison, both of the spawn plucked worms from their sunken cheeks and flicked them casually at the archon’s face.  The maggots scurried across his skin, and tried to burrow their way in, but could find no purchase.  Smiling grimly to himself, Pez again struck at the first, this time separating its torso from its legs.  It fell twitching to the stone, but did not rise again.

The second spawn shambled towards Pez, arms outstretched.  It raked its filthy claws down his leg, their jagged edges managing to pierce his toughened skin.  As he turned to ward it off, he heard the twang of a bowstring and saw a crossbow bolt sprout suddenly from the creature’s skull.  Abruptly, the monster burst into flames as Wathros hurled his magical fire at it from across the chamber.  As it staggered about blindly, Pez deftly removed its head from its shoulders.

“Ye didn’t leave none fer me!” Gardrid bellowed as he ambled into the room, “No matter.  I’ll still help meself to the reward!”  The dwarf grinned in pure avarice as he lifted the lid of the black sarcophagus, revealing several leather sacks filled with coins.

“It looks like we found their vault,” Tilly said excitedly, “No wonder they guarded it so well.”
“Yes,” Pez said cautiously, “that’s what I’m afraid of…that we haven’t met the last of the guardians…”
__________________________________________________________

Pez led the way further into the warren of tunnels that they seemed to have stumbled upon.  The Alleybasher they’d captured when they’d first entered the ruins had mentioned that one of Triel’s associates was some sort of necromancer.  Judging from the undead they had encountered thus far, he felt that they might not be far from meeting the sorcerer himself.

Just as this thought occurred to him, he crept around a bend in the tunnel, some distance ahead of the rest of the group, and stopped dead in his tracks.  The passage widened into another cave up ahead, and standing in the middle of the room was the largest skeleton that he’d ever seen!  It was fully twenty feet tall, and looked like some sort of bipedal lizard with teeth the size of daggers.  For a moment, he thought it may be only a construct…a statue of some sort, but then its great head swiveled towards him.  

Pez backpedaled quickly around the corner, bumping into Gardrid as he moved up.  “What’cha see?” the dwarf asked.
“More of the walking dead,” Pez replied, “but this one is a bit larger than its predecessors.”
“Bah!” Gardrid spat, “That just mean’s it’ll fall all the harder.”
The battlerager hefted his axe and stepped around the bend…and came face to face with the beast as it doubled itself over and was squeezing into the tunnel.

“I like my dinner with a little more meat on its bones!” the dwarf laughed as he stepped up and sank his blade deep into the skull of the skeleton.  The behemoth lurched backwards, pulling Gardrid with it as he struggled to free his axe.  Pez dashed forward, trying to distract the monster and give Gardrid a chance to regain his balance.  At the same time, Wathros moved to the mouth of the tunnel, and again summoned a small flame in the palm of his hand, then began hurling the deadly missiles at the brute.

Pez' ploy worked a little too well.  As he dashed past the beast, it snapped its great maw at him, and would have severed his leg had he not leaped back at the last instant.  As it was, one of the razor sharp fangs opened his thigh to the bone.  At that moment, Gardrid regained his axe, and began chopping at the large cervical vertebrae at the base of the creature’s head.  The monstrous skeleton reared up and out of reach, but then like a snake, it struck forward, biting deeply into the battlerager’s shoulder.

Pez balanced himself precariously on his good leg, and took up a position near the beast’s rear limb.  Bracing himself, he swung at its knee joint, severing it with one blow.  The creature immediately straightened itself, and then just as quickly began toppling over towards its missing leg.  As it fell, Wathros continued to hurl ball after ball of flame at it.  When it hit the ground, it shattered into hundreds of scorched splinters.

“Tyrannosaurus Rex” Wathros said, walking over to examine the bony remains, “I’ve seen them before in the jungles.  Of course those were alive.  Did you know that the T. Rex, as it is called in the vernacular, was once thought to be extinct, and…”
“Save the history lesson, perfessor,” Gardrid snapped, “We still got work to do here.”
___________________________________________________________

The companions tended their wounds and pressed on.  The tunnels became more twisted and confusing, and at one point they found themselves in a room that was partially collapsed, as if from some great explosion.  While the rest of the group scrambled and climbed over the rubble, Pez flew ahead, landing at the entrance to an adjoining cave.  However, just as he touched down, there was a blinding flash of light.  Tilly, Gardrid and Wathros reflexively shielded their eyes, and when they had blinked away the afterimage, they saw Pez standing where he’d landed, apparently unharmed…or so it appeared.  The archon began staggering back and forth, his hands groping aimlessly in front of him, turning this way and that.  “I’m blind!” Pez cried out, and it was then that Gardrid saw the shambling shapes moving towards the archon from the cave mouth.

Pez heard the approaching footsteps and low moans, and he quickly began stumbling back the way he’d come.  The irony of his situation was not lost on him, as he remembered the battle with Triel the day before.  
“Back off fly boy!” he heard Gardrid say from beside him, “We’ll handle this.”

Gardrid, Tilly, Wathros and Onesock moved in front of Pez, forming a wall before him.  From out of the cave came several more of the walking dead.  They seemed to be little more than animate corpses, their flesh rotten and hanging off of them in tatters, bone visible beneath.  Still, the heroes had learned to be cautious, and they attacked in a coordinated phalanx.  

As Gardrid and Tilly moved into flanking positions, and began wading into the undead, axe and swords performing deadly dances, Wathros ordered Onesock to attack, and the wolf began weaving in and out of the zombies, rushing in to bite a leg, and then pulling the feet out from under an opponent, leaving it sprawled on the floor.  At the same time, Wathros peppered the corpses with flame balls, setting many alight, only to be cut down by either the dwarf or the rogue.  

The last of the zombies crumpled, and Wathros and Tilly rushed quickly to Pez, trying to ascertain the extent of his injury.
“Not so fast ladies,” Gardrid warned from the opposite side of the room, “We ain’t alone…”
_________________________________________________________

Tarkilar paced impatiently around his chamber.  The intruders were coming.  He had heard the sounds of distant battles for some time now, and he knew that the living had invaded his sanctum.  He had warned Triel and Skaven to leave him in peace, and had told them what would happen to any who dared to disturb him.  The voices were bad enough.  They gnawed at him day and night, burrowing into his brain, taunting him.  They laughed at his failure, sneered at his feeble attempt to attain the ultimate state of immortal power…lichdom!  They mocked what he had become instead, a pitiful imitation of undeath…a huecuva.  Cyric was punishing him for his arrogance, but no matter.  If he was to be forced to suffer this existence, then all who crossed him would suffer as well.  He would flay the skin from their bones, and then grind their remains into dust!
__________________________________________________________

Gutterrut watched Tarkilar’s rant with amusement.  Once, the quasit had been an ally of the priest…a companion.  But then Tarkilar's arrogance had nearly been the end of him…had killed him in fact, and then restored him to this parody of life.  He was weak, Gutterrut knew that now, and there was nothing he enjoyed more than tormenting the weak.  It was he who whispered endless taunts and jibes into Tarkilar’s ear, hiding invisibly all the while, making the insane cleric believe he was hearing voices in his head.  He had even gone so far as to steal the treasured wand that the bitch Triel had given Tarkilar for safekeeping.  The fool had not even noticed that it was missing yet.  What fun!  And now, he would have a ringside seat for a great fight.  Tarkilar was becoming increasingly enraged, and Gutterrut almost felt sorry for the targets of that rage…almost.
_______________________________________________________

Tilly crept silently towards the mouth of the cave while Gardrid and Wathros held back, waiting for him to tell them what he saw.  Pez remained near the far side of the cave, straining his ears to listen to what was transpiring with his friends.  It galled him not to be standing with them, but he knew he would be more of a hindrance.  They would be worrying about protecting him instead of themselves.  He would have to be a bystander this time, and hope that they could survive without him.

Tilly peered cautiously around the corner and into the adjoining room.  It appeared to have once been a well-appointed parlor, complete with carpets, a laboratory, a small altar, and a bed, but some terrific explosion had scattered the furnishings into piles of twisted rubble along the edges of the cave.  Standing near the remains of the altar was a creature that Tilly was at a loss to describe.  It stood about seven feet tall, and resembled nothing so much as a bipedal hyena.  Tilly had heard of gnolls, but this thing bore only a passing likeness.  Its flesh was rotting and skeletal, it’s dry skin stretched tightly over yellow bones.  Clumps of its fur were missing, leaving numerous raw, bald patches in its pelt.  Its eyes glowed with a nasty, yellow light, and yellow drool dripped from its fangs, which were jagged, sharp and broken.  It wore chainmail, but the links of the armor seemed to be woven directly into the creature’s flesh, as was the wicked looking spiked chain that dangled from its right hand.  Tilly began backing slowly away, but the beast’s eyes locked directly on him.  It howled in fury, saliva flying from its jaws, and began lumbering towards him.

“That’s our signal,” Gardrid said wryly to Wathros, and he began trotting towards the cave entrance.  Wathros hurried along after him, with Onesock loping easily to one side.  As Gardrid reached the cave mouth, he skidded to a halt, his eyes widening at the sight of the huecuva.  “Whoa!  Now there’s somethin’ ye don’t see every day.  Tilly!  Fall back!  We gotta tackle this one together!”

Tarkilar’s head whipped around at the sound of the battlerager’s shout.  Another one!  This one appeared more capable than the little rat in front of him.  He’d deal with him first.  He began uttering guttural, barking words, calling Cyric’s power to his hand.  He completed the incantation, and gazed at the dwarf, fully expecting the creature to halt in its tracks.  Indeed, for a moment it did pause, but then it shook its head as if befuddled, and kept coming.  Fine, Tarkilar thought, he would just have to rend its limbs from its body while it still twitched.

The monster was too close to him now, Tilly thought.  He wouldn’t be able to outrun it and get to Gardrid and Wathros.  He decided to try and circle around behind it, so that he could flank it when the battlerager closed in, but he underestimated the thing’s reach with its deadly chain.  Quick as a flash the chain whipped towards him, snapping back at the end of its length, and tearing into his skin with its cruel barbs.  Tilly cried out in agony, the lacerations bleeding profusely.

Gardrid reached the melee at that moment.  As the huecuva reeled in its chain, the battlerager struck, hammering his axe into the thing’s back.  A blow like that would have staggered a normal creature, but Gardrid noted with dismay that the wound appeared only superficial.  They might be in trouble here.

Wathros reached the cave mouth and quickly assessed the situation.  That the creature had once been a gnoll was obvious.  That it was something far different now was equally so, but he wasn’t sure what.  Whatever it was, the druid hadn’t met the monster yet that could withstand a few well-aimed bolts of lightning.  “Kill!” he instructed Onesock, and then he began weaving his spell.

The wolf darted into the combat, winding between the huecuva’s legs, and snapping viciously.  But then the animal became confused, for its teeth could find no purchase in the monster’s foul tasting flesh.  They simply slid off, leaving no mark.  Just then, Onesock instinctively backed away, as the hair on its back began rising from the building static electricity in the air.  Suddenly, a bolt of energy sizzled from the ceiling, engulfing Tarkilar, and charring his already withered skin.

Tarkilar roared in rage and pain as the lightning bolt dissipated.  He spun around to look for the caster, and his glowing eyes began burning red as he spotted the druid.  An elf!  The most hated and foul of all creatures that walked the earth!  How did a rotten, filthy elf dare to enter his abode?  He would flay it alive, and sacrifice its still beating heart to Cyric as he ripped it from its chest!  But first, he must stop it from using its magic against him.  Once again he began chanting, enveloping the druid in a curtain of utmost silence.

So, this creature was priest of some sort, Wathros thought, but it obviously was not familiar with druid magic.  The zone of silence was a good tactic, but he had already invoked the lightning, and he could continue to call it without uttering another word…which he did, sending down another bolt upon the beast.

Tilly attacked while the huecuva was still staggered by Wathros’ blast.  He sank his sword blade deep into its side…or so he thought.  When he retracted the thrust he saw that there was no wound at all.  He gulped and gazed helplessly at Gardrid.

Tarkilar didn’t even notice the ineffective blow from his flank.  His attention was focused squarely on the elf.  He began moving purposefully towards it.  Gardrid swung again as the creature stalked past him, his blade again piercing its hide, but inflicting only minimal damage.  Tarkilar reached out one great paw and shoved the dwarf bodily out of his way as he passed.  He reached Wathros within a few strides, and snapped his chain at his hated enemy.  Wathros gasped in silent pain as the chain struck him, knocking him several steps backwards.  He shook his head, trying to focus through the shock, and called forth another lightning bolt, hoping to drive the monster away.  He then retreated several more steps, out of the range of that deadly weapon.

The pain from the electricity was a negligible thing to Tarkilar now.  He was intent on only one thing…killing the elf.  He growled deeply, and prepared to charge the despised creature, but just then a furry blur rushed past and in front of him, tangling his legs and knocking him to the floor.

Wathros silently thanked Onesock as the wolf rushed to his side after tripping the huecuva.  The animal knew it could not harm the beast, but it would defend its master until its dying breath.  As the monster heaved itself back to its feet, Wathros continued to hurl electricity at it, but damn the thing just kept coming!  He couldn’t survive another blow.  Where were the others?

Gardrid had an idea.  He didn’t know what this thing was, but he’d heard stories of werewolves, told to him by his granny when he was a toddler to scare him into behaving.  Maybe that’s what this creature was, and if memory served, werewolves weren’t too fond of silver.  He quickly stowed his axe and reached into his pack, and pulled out the silver flail that he had taken off of Triel’s body.  This had better work, he thought, or else they were finished.  He hefted the flail and charged towards the huecuva, trying to intercept it before it reached Wathros.  It turned towards him as he approached, raising its chain to ward him off.  The battlerager ducked the blow at the last moment, and then swung the flail with all of his strength, aiming right for Tarkilar’s forehead.  The spiked head of the flail seemed to pass through the huecuva’s flesh like a hot knife through butter.  Blood and gore exploded in all directions, and at last the voices in Tarkilar’s mind were silenced.
_____________________________________________________

“Where are the wands?” Pez asked as the group completed their search of Tarkilar’s corpse and his chambers.  
“Maybe Triel didn’t entrust him with any,” Wathros offered, “After all, he didn’t seem like the most stable sort.”
“We must be missing something,” Pez said.  His sight had not returned, and he was unable to participate in the search.  He was crippled, and could not go on in this state.  “I must return to the temple,” he said, “I must see if Jenya can restore my vision.”
“How can you travel in that state?” Wathros asked, “You’ll never make it by yourself, and I don’t think we should leave here as a group.  If any of the other denizens of this place decide to abandon it, we must know where they go.  I will go to the temple for you.  I will ask Jenya to provide me with the magic to heal you.”
“You?” Pez asked, “How will you go?  You cannot fly.  You cannot cross the lake.”
Wathros smiled, though Pez could not see it, “Trust me,” he said, and then his body began to shimmer and undulate, taking the form of a great eagle.  With a screech, he took to the air, and flew off into the tunnels.
“What happened?” Pez asked.
“The elf turned inta a bird and flew away,” Gardrid said dryly.
“No, seriously,” Pez said.
___________________________________________________________

Gutterrut watched from his hiding place near the ceiling, his wings beating quickly, hovering.  He was frankly quite impressed with these mortals.  They had managed to defeat Tarkilar, and still lived.  They were definitely more interesting than that bag of bones had been.  It was going to be quite entertaining to watch them, and perhaps have a little fun of his own from time to time.
___________________________________________________________

Wathros winged his way out of the lava tube and into the air above Cauldron.  He flew swiftly back to the Temple of Tyr, landing on the front steps and shifting back to his true form as he did.  He entered the sanctuary, and immediately saw Ruphus.  What startled him was whom Ruphus was talking to.  Rusty stood there, fully armored and looking haler than Wathros had seen him in months.  “So there ye are!” the dwarf bellowed, “I’ve been trying to get the boy here to tell me where ye got off to, but he’s bein’ stubborn about it.  Thinks I’m still too frail to go traipsing after you.  Bah!  Where’s the rest of them, elf?  What’s been happening?”
Wathros proceeded to tell the two priests what had been transpiring in the caves below Cauldron.  He told them that they had recovered three of the wands, and were still looking for the rest, but that Pez’ infirmity was severely hindering them.  Nodding in understanding, Ruphus hurried away to procure the proper curatives.  “I’m goin’ back with ye,” Rusty said matter-of-factly when he and Wathros were alone.
“Are you sure about that?” Wathros asked skeptically, “You haven’t been back on your feet for that long, and besides, I can’t carry you across that lake.  There will be no way for you to get down.”
“Don’t ye be worryin’ about me!” the dwarf snarled, “I’m fit as a fiddle.  There’s no way I’m gonna let that git Gardrid hog all the glory down there.  I’ve just got a couple of things to tend to first.  You get back to Pez and get his eyes fixed.  Then you tell him to look fer me in about an hour or so.  He can carry me down.”

Ruphus returned with a small, stoppered flask and instructed Wathros to have Pez drink it.  Wathros thanked the priest, and then once again assumed the form of an eagle.  Picking the flask up in his talons, he set out once more for the ruins.
______________________________________________________

Pez rubbed his eyes, the sudden return of his vision painful, even in the low torchlight.  “My thanks again to you druid.  Your efforts in this endeavor are greatly appreciated, and will be duly noted to the high priestess.”
“Your gratitude is not necessary,” the druid replied, “It does not serve my purposes to see your city flooded, much as its people might deserve it.”

“Now,” Pez said, looking around the chamber, “to see if something here is hidden from our eyes.”  He uttered a brief chant and immediately it seemed as if his companions were bathed in soft silver light.  His vision was now attuned to magical emanations, and those enchanted items that his friends carried were  obvious to him.  He began walking around the perimeter of the room, examining every inch closely.  Shortly, his efforts were rewarded, for near the ceiling he spied two magical glows.  “There,” he said pointing, “Something is hidden there.”
________________________________________________________

Gutterrut blinked in surprise.  The creature had seen him!  How could that be?  His surprise was compounded when the winged elf invoked another spell, and he was rendered suddenly visible.
_________________________________________________________

“What in blazes is that?” Gardrid shouted, staring at the ugly little creature flying near the ceiling.  Its leathery skin was a sickly green color, and covered with warty protrusions.  Small horns sprouted from its head, and small bat-like wings beat the air at its back.  Most interesting though, was the crystalline wand it clutched in its hands.

With a small squeak, Gutterrut quickly invoked its invisibility again, winking out of sight once more.  Pez gazed at the spot where it had been, finally beginning to understand.  The spell he had just cast dispelled magical effects, and it had negated the creature’s concealment.  Unfortunately, it seemed to be able to manifest that ability at will.
“I know you are here, demon,” Pez called out, for he had instantly recognized the quasit for what it was.  “We have no quarrel with you.  Give us the wand, and you may go on your way unmolested.  We will even leave your master’s belongings behind.  Take them.”
“Master?” Gutterrut spat, “I serve no master!  Tarkilar was a fool, and now I have what he treasured most.  It seems many are interested in this little bauble.  Perhaps there are others that are willing to pay far more than you offer.”

Pez smiled.  The little imp had fallen for his trap.  As soon as it spoke, he had pinpointed its location.  Without hesitation he hurled a burst of sonic energy at the spot.  A moment later, the wand clattered to the floor.  Just as he’d planned, the sound burst had momentarily stunned the demon, causing it to drop the wand.  Gardrid rushed over and retrieved the item, his axe poised to strike should the quasit appear.

“Curse you!” Gutterrut shrieked in frustration, “I’m not done with you yet!  You will pay!”  Pez heard its wings fluttering away into the tunnels.  He was sure the little imp would carry out its threat, but that was a matter for later.  They now had four of the wands.  That meant that someone else had the remaining four.  Triel’s last conspirator was still here somewhere.


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> The battlerager ducked the blow at the last moment, and then swung the flail with all of his strength, aiming right for Tarkilar’s forehead. The spiked head of the flail seemed to pass through the huecuva’s flesh like a hot knife through butter. Blood and gore exploded in all directions, and at last the voices in Tarkilar’s mind were silenced.



Wooo! That was one "heck of a" battle!
<rim shot>
Thank you, I'll be here all week!


----------



## Aunt Bee

*What another bloody fascinating read.  My grand babies loved it*

We want more! We want more! We want more! They chant and cheer.


----------



## Lela

Though I started last night, I was forced into bed and have only just finished.  I'd like to note that Pez seems to be falling for a lot of these little status affecting traps.  Ouch.

 Wonderful moment there with Wathros and Wild Shape.  You all have such vivid characters and I love it.  Not that that's anything new but it's still worth saying.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Great episode, JollyDoc! The druid sure proves to be a very resourceful party member. 



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Wooo! That was one "heck of a" battle!
> <rim shot>
> Thank you, I'll be here all week!



Well, how about blind fighting for your next feat?


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Great episode, JollyDoc! The druid sure proves to be a very resourceful party member.
> 
> 
> Well, how about blind fighting for your next feat?




You haven't seen the half of it yet...the druid really does prove the value of the 3.5 updates to this class.  It is infinately more playable, and more powerful.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Though I started last night, I was forced into bed and have only just finished.  I'd like to note that Pez seems to be falling for a lot of these little status affecting traps.  Ouch.
> 
> Wonderful moment there with Wathros and Wild Shape.  You all have such vivid characters and I love it.  Not that that's anything new but it's still worth saying.




And as of this next post, we'll be reintroducing Rusty, as well as a new character that should add some variety.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> You haven't seen the half of it yet...the druid really does prove the value of the 3.5 updates to this class.  It is infinately more playable, and more powerful.



 Damn, I wasn't really planning on going 3.5, but I really, really like what they've done with the druid!


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> And as of this next post, we'll be reintroducing Rusty, as well as a new character that should add some variety.



 Yes, because variety is what this group lacks.


----------



## sithramir

Lela said:
			
		

> Yes, because variety is what this group lacks.




Just like to mention that I am enjoyying this story as always. I'm putting entropy as the head of my little cult of the revenancer that one of my players is a member of. 

Questions: Entropy went into Alienist and has Knowledge Planes at 27ish equal to his knowledge arcane. But this skill for a sorcerer is cross class. You shouldnt' have been able to go alienist until lvl 12. Obviously this was changed but i was wondering how you guys did it? Did the DM just let you take knowledge planes as class skill and drop another? I saw no feats to gain it.


----------



## gfunk

sithramir said:
			
		

> Questions: Entropy went into Alienist and has Knowledge Planes at 27ish equal to his knowledge arcane. But this skill for a sorcerer is cross class. You shouldnt' have been able to go alienist until lvl 12. Obviously this was changed but i was wondering how you guys did it? Did the DM just let you take knowledge planes as class skill and drop another? I saw no feats to gain it.




Very observant!  Yes, JollyDoc allowed the latter route.  In exchange for making Alchemy a cross-class skill for Entropy, he allowed me to take Knowledge (The Planes) as a class skill.

And please let us all know how the encounter goes!


----------



## JollyDoc

INTERLUDE:

This was ridiculous, Rusty thought to himself as he stalked down Magma Avenue, away from the church of Tyr.  His friends were once again risking their lives for this town, and no one was lifting a finger to help them.  Jenya had said that she had approached the other churches and been met with indifference.  Most believed that the annual Flood Festival was just another celebration, with no actual danger being posed by the rains anymore.  Even the other churches had fallen into complacency.  Well, he was just going to see about that.  He’d made up his mind to visit the temples of Tempus and Kelemvor and get his own answers.  

At the temple of Tempus, he was met by Asfelkir Hranleurt, a burly half-orc who was currently serving as the high priest.  It was plain to Rusty that Asfelkir was not overly excited to have to speak with him.  Even after Rusty had explained the situation with Sarcem’s murder and the theft of the wands, as well as what his companions had discovered in the ruins below the city, the high priest, while outwardly sympathetic, was not very forthcoming with any assistance.  He told Rusty that the church was extremely busy preparing for the Festival.  They had many competitions and sporting events to plan, and could spare no one.  He wished the dwarf the best of luck, and turned away without another word, except to say that maybe the Kelemvorites might know more about his dilemma.

If anything, the priest of Kelemvor that he spoke with was even less enthusiastic.  Ike Iverson was a sour looking human with a perpetual scowl on his face.  He was not even the high priest.  Rusty assumed he was not important enough to meet with that august personage.  Ike listened impatiently to his story, then informed him that he thought the entire Flood Festival was a waste of time and resources, and his church had much more important matters to attend to.  Rusty was summarily dismissed.

He wandered angrily through town, cursing under his breath every time he witnessed some citizen decorating or otherwise preparing for the festivities.  The fools didn’t even realize that their town might not exist in a week’s time.  They were oblivious to the fact that others were, at this moment, battling for their continued well-being.  It was at that moment, as he was passing through a particularly busy market, that he spied a familiar, though often overlooked, face.  Raphael Jurgensen, the keeper of the local small shrine to Lathander, was at his usual spot on the corner, proselytizing to all who would listen, and handing out religious tracts to passersby.  The shrine itself was a small affair; in fact, Raphael was its only attendant.  The worship of Lathander was not especially popular in these parts.  Peace, joy and loving thy neighbor were all well and good in the big cities, but out here on the frontier, justice, battle, and death were what most people were familiar with, hence the strong presence of the churches of Tyr, Tempus and Kelemvor.  Rusty felt sorry for the man.  His faith must surely be strong, because he was never absent from this spot during the day, despite the scorn of many of those he sought to minister to.  What the Hell? Rusty shrugged.  It couldn’t hurt to talk to him.

“Afternoon, Padre,” the dwarf said as he approached, cordially accepting one of the tracts from Raphael.  
“Well, it’s actually Holy Brother,” Raphael replied, not unkindly, “I am not truly a priest, but a paladin in the service of the Lord of Light.”
“I suppose that’ll have to do,” Rusty said, and then he told his tale for the third time that day.  When he finished, Raphael had a look of sincere distress, “Why, that’s terrible!  And you say none of the other churches will assist?  How can they not?”
“Easy,” Rusty answered, “They just said no.  Now I know you’re order is not exactly wealthy, but even if you could offer up a few healing elixirs, it would be appreciated.”
“Alas,” Raphael shook his head, “I have none, and have not the skill to brew them.  If patrons need healing, I provide it with my own ability.  I have nothing to offer you but my services.  I will accompany you to find your friends.”
“No offense, Brother,” Rusty said skeptically, “but you don’t exactly strike me as the adventurous sort.”
“Perhaps,” the paladin said simply, “but I give you my word that I will stand by you and yours under all circumstances.”
“That’s more than anyone else’s offered,” the dwarf laughed, “Come on then.  Our flight leaves in about fifteen minutes.”

LIKE RATS TO THE CHEESE

“I see him…and he’s not alone,” Pez said, peering across the lake towards the far cliff.  He spread his wings and soared out over the dark water, climbing towards the winch housing.  “It’s good to see you again, Rusty,” he said in greeting as he alighted near the dwarf.  “Who is this?”
“Pez, meet Raphael Jurgensen,” Rusty said, “Holy Brother of Lathander.”
Pez’ eyes narrowed briefly, “Yes…I’ve seen you before in the market.  Why are you here?”
“Your companion told me of your plight,” the paladin said, “I felt it was my holy duty to lend whatever aid I could.”
“It is appreciated,” the archon smiled, “We need any allies that we can find.”

Pez ferried the pair back to the beach, where introductions were made, and the current situation was explained.  “So,” Pez concluded, “we still have three wands to find, and one of Triel’s accomplices still unaccounted for.  Let’s move.”
__________________________________________________________

They made their way towards the far entrance to the ruins, the only section they had not explored yet.  Beyond an entry chamber, that appeared to have been hastily abandoned, they entered a long, twisting hall with many doors.  The first one they tried was locked, which was interesting in and of itself, since most of the other doors they had found so far were unsecured, with the exception of Triel’s.  The group took up defensive positions around the portal, while Tilly pulled out his lock picks, and set to work on the mechanism.  However, after several attempts, the halfling had to admit that this particular lock was beyond him.  
“Here,” Gardrid said, stepping up, “let me have a try.”  The battlerager then proceeded to hammer at the door with his axe, splintering the wood and finally battering it down completely.  “After you,” he said, bowing to Pez.  Pez shook his head, and then stepped into the room, only to find himself face to face with what appeared to be a whirling cyclone, about seven feet tall, with two, glowing, red eyes in the center of it.  

Pez immediately recognized the guardian as an elemental, a creature native to the plane of Air.  It was not uncommon for sorcerers and wizards to bind such beings as servants or watchdogs.  This one appeared to be the latter, and it appeared to be quite displeased at this intrusion.  Roaring with a sound like rushing wind, the elemental whirled towards Pez.  The archon threw himself to the side, narrowly avoiding being pummeled by the raging vortex.  He thrust his sword deep into the swirling mass, expecting it to pass harmlessly through the apparently insubstantial creature.  However, he definitely felt resistance, and the creature reacted as if in pain.
“If it can feel pain, it can die!” Gardrid shouted, and in he came, hacking into the elemental repeatedly.  It cried out in mournful wails and slowly dissipated into nothingness, returning to its home plane.  

The room itself was like a breath of fresh air.  While still a little warm, it was dry and nowhere near as foul as elsewhere in the ruins.  Against the wall opposite the door sat a well-made desk.  A bookshelf, overflowing with tomes, stood near another wall.  “I would say we’ve found something interesting,” Pez said, sifting through the various parchments and scrolls strewn across the desktop.  “Indeed,” said Wathros, examining the book titles, “and unless I miss my guess, I would say Triel’s other conspirator is a wizard of some sort.  Most of these grimoires deal with the study of mysteries.”  “There definitely be magic about,” Rusty said, stepping into the room and letting his eyes roam from corner to corner.  He had empowered his vision with the ability to detect magical emanations, and what immediately drew his attention was a door in the far wall with an elaborate lock.  

Pez moved to the door and tried the handle.  Instantly, a snake-like tendril of brownish energy erupted from the wood, striking at the archon like a serpent.  He quickly hopped back and to the side, narrowly avoiding the spell, which exploded with a loud ‘pop’ and a puff of tan smoke.  “I would say there’s something in there that someone doesn’t want anyone else to see,” Pez stated, “Tilly, try your hand at this lock.  I seem to have already disabled to trap for you.”

Tilly looked skeptically at Pez, and then shrugging, set to work on the barrier.  After a minute or two, he stood up and turned the knob, stepping cautiously back from whatever might be waiting beyond.  The chamber appeared unoccupied.  It seemed to be a comfortable bedchamber, with a rather small bed and thick carpeting covering the floor.  More bookshelves line the walls, sagging with books, tomes and scrolls of all shapes and sizes.  Rusty entered first, again scanning the area, his eyes finally settling on one of the shelves.  “There,” he said, pointing to an area which glowed dimly to his enhanced vision.

This time Tilly investigated, reminding Pez that he did have some skill in dealing with booby traps.  He examined the shelf and its contents with a critical eye, before finally satisfying himself that there were no unexpected surprises.  He began removing the books one by one.  To his shock and dismay, yet another of the magical tentacles appeared and snapped out at him.  Unfortunately, the little rogue was not quite as quick as Pez.  The tendril struck him, and then wrapped around his body, encasing him in a translucent bubble of energy.  The others rushed to him, but could not touch him through the barrier.  To them, he appeared to be in some sort of trance.

“It’s a Snake Sigil,” Wathros pronounced, “They are used as magical traps.”  “Really?” Gardrid sneered, “Yer just full o’ useful information, aren’t ya?  Why don’t ya tell us how to get rid of it?”
“Well,” the druid said, ignoring the dwarf’s sarcasm, or oblivious to it, “It can be magically dispelled, but I don’t have that particular counter memorized.”  He turned questioningly to the others.  Pez unshouldered his pack and fished around until he found a leather scroll tube.  Unrolling the parchment within, he began reading an incantation.  When he had finished, the bubble popped and Tilly blinked in surprise.  “What are you all looking at?” he asked, “Hey, what’s this?” he reached up onto the shelf he had been clearing and pulled down a crystalline wand…the sixth of the wands of Controlling Water.

Pez sighed, “Two more.  It would seem our wizard friend knows we are coming, and has decided to retreat to a more defensible position.  I think he left this wand here as bait.  We are definitely expected.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> ?...meet Raphael Jurgensen,? Rusty said, ?Holy Brother of Lathander.?



Do you really think a paladin can add some variety to the group?  I was kinda hoping for an arcane spellcaster... Still Raphael makes a nice first impression - he doesn't come across as uptight as most paladins (or Pez). Still, we will see how he fares in the upcoming combat! 




			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> ?I think he left this wand here as bait.  We are definitely expected."



I hate it when I have to face prepared enemies on their own ground. Hopefully those circumstances do not prove fatal for our heros.


Nice update, JollyDoc. Getting to know about the background (i.e. what's happening in town) really adds to the story and the dilemma that adventurers sometimes face: Butt-kicking for goodness is not always rewarded.


----------



## Lela

Bah, Tempus, the cowards.  The Battle Lord should be furious (not that that's something new but still).  There's real battle to be had and his supposed worshipers are planning _festival _games?  The not wanting to help with the wands I can understand but not shirking a fight.  That's just plain wrong.  Cowards.


----------



## GPEKO

Lela said:
			
		

> Bah, Tempus, the cowards.  The Battle Lord should be furious (not that that's something new but still).  There's real battle to be had and his supposed worshipers are planning _festival _games?  The not wanting to help with the wands I can understand but not shirking a fight.  That's just plain wrong.  Cowards.



Well, in the module, they are _Kord_ worshippers so maybe in that case it makes a little bit more sense...


----------



## gfunk

Hey everyone, Pez just leveled (a little bit after JollyDoc's latest update), so I thought you would enjoy his new stats. Hell, I might as well make this a recurring feature of the story hour. Also, I'm sure you can appreciate my min/maxing genius.  (Major changes have been underlined)

*Pez (Dispenser of Justice)* 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Outsider (Archon, Good, Lawful, Native)*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+20 (46 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 90 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 26 (+4 Dex, +6 armor, +6 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+9 
*Attack:* _+2 silver greatsword_ +11 melee (2d6+7) or masterwork composite longbow +10 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack:* _+2 silver greatsword_ +11 melee (2d6+7) or masterwork composite longbow +10 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spells, trumpet
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/evil, darkvision 60 ft., resistance to electricity 15, tongues
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 18, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 16
*Skills:* Concentration +12, Escape Artist +12, Hide +12, Knowledge (Local) +8, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Knowledge (The Planes) +10, Listen +12, Move Silently +12, Sense Motive +12, Spot +12
*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (Light), Power Attack
*Environment:* Cauldron (Vilhon Reach)
*Organization:* Solitary or troupe (Pez, Gardrid, Tilly, Wathros, Rusty)
*Challenge Rating:* 7 (XP: 21,000 + change)
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good


*Combat*

*Spell-Like Abilities: *1/day -- _detect evil, continual flame, message._ Caster level 5th.
*Spells: *Pez can cast divine spells as a 7th level cleric. He has access to the domains of Air, Destruction, Good, Knowledge, Law, and War. The save DCs are Wisdom-based.
_Typical Cleric Spells Prepared (6/5+1/4+1/3+1/2+1; _DC 14 + spell level): _0--cure minor wounds (3), detect magic (2); 1st--command (2), cure light wounds, divine favor (2), obscuring mist*; 2nd--aid*, cure moderate wounds, sound burst (3); 3rd--cure serious wounds, dispel magic, gaseous form*, magic circle against evil; 4th--divine power, freedom of movement, holy smite*_
*Trumpet (Su): *Pez's trumpet produces music of utter clarity and, if he wills it, paralyzing awe. All creatures except archons within 20 feet of the blast must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds. The save DC is Charisma-based. The archon can also command his trumpet to become a _+2 silver greatsword_ as a free action.

*Major Magic Items*

_Cloak of resistance +1, gloves of dexterity +2, +2 mithral chain shirt, periapt of wisdom +2, 10 potions of hide_


----------



## monboesen

Hi to all of you and let me just say this is a great story.

That said I am actually responding to the last round of stats presented by Gfunk. I do not own Savage species but the dm in me is set on code orange when i look at Pez stats and abilities. Gfunk and Jollydoc do you honestly think he is on par with a 7th level character (lets say a cleric). To me he looks, at least on paper, to be far better in almost any way. 

The only downside seems to be less Hd and thus less hp (possibly not due to better Con), fewer feats and lower max skill ranks.

This is not meant to be critisism, I am simply curious as to what balances Pez, in my eyes, superiority. I have not yet been in games with real "monster" characters and may overlook some glaring weakness.


----------



## gfunk

monboesen said:
			
		

> Hi to all of you and let me just say this is a great story.



Thanks for stopping by and commenting!  We appreciate it.



> Gfunk and Jollydoc do you honestly think he is on par with a 7th level character (lets say a cleric). To me he looks, at least on paper, to be far better in almost any way.



Our beloved JollyDoc is currently living it up on Florida's white sand beaches until Sunday, so I'll throw in my 2 cents (he'll be back on Sunday).

Your question is a very legitimate one and it will take some time to answer.

If you compare a straight 7th level cleric to a 7th level Archon, here are the advavtages afforded to the cleric:

1) 7 HD = more hp
2) 1 more feat (4 total)
3) Higher ranks in skills
4) Ability so spontaneously cast Cure spells
5) Ability to turn undead
6) Heavy armor proficiency and shield proficiency

The Archon, on the other hand has the following advtantages:

1) Unbalanced stats
2) Flight
3) Natural Armor
4) DR/evil
5) Martial weapon proficency
6) Electrical resistance
7) Trumpet/greatsword combo

Clearly, IMO, the Archon is the winner which is why I selected it in the first place.  But seriously, let me explain a bit more.

Savage Species began the precedent that all HD are created equal.  For example a 3rd level Fighter (with 3 HD plus relevant class features, like bonus feats) is equivalent to a 3 HD giant.  On paper if you compare the two, they seem like a good match:

Fighter HD vs. Giant HD
Fighter BAB vs. Clerical BAB
d10 HD vs. d8 HD
Good Fort save vs. Good Fort save
2+Int skill points vs. 2+Int skill points

Plus, as I mentioned, the Fighter gets 2 bonus feats.  Clearly, the fighter comes out on top.  However, if we decide to give our 3 HD giants more abilities, like Large size, 10' reach, and high Str and Con then we have to provide him with a Level Adjustment (LA).  

Take a full-grown Fire Giant with 14 HD and a LA of +5.  A Fire Giant is therefore equivalent to a 19th level Fighter.  Keep in mind that both PCs will have gear approrpiate to 19th level.  So everything is fine and dandy right?

Not quite, b/c some HD are more equal than others.  Consider 1 HD of cleric vs. 1 HD of Outsider (as Pez has):
Cleric vs. Outsider
d8 HD vs. d8 HD (ok, good so far)
Good Fort/Reflex saves vs. Good Fort/Reflex/Will saves (uh, oh)
Cleric BAB vs. Fighter BAB (I think we've got a problem here)
2+Int skill points vs. 8+Int skill points (Yep, not balanced at all)

However, the balancing factor is this.  A Trumpet Archon has a LA of +8 and 12 HD, bringing the ECL to 20.  Therefore a 20th level Archon is equivalent to a 20th level cleric.  Looking at the end product I think we can see that this is fair exchange.  For giving up raw power (a 20th level Cleric has 20 HD and can cast 8th and 9th level spells) an Archon is given versatility.

The problem is not the end product, but the level progression that lead us there.  If you look at the 20 Archon progression, you will notice the following:

1st level = Pretty much on pary with other PCs
2nd level - 5th level = Clearly better than a cleric due to advanced spellcasting progression
6th level - 11th level = Clearly better than a cleric b/c of advent of numerous special abilites (note that after 8th level though, a cleric is always a more powerful spellcaster than the archon)
12th leven and beoynd = The clerics steady advancement in HD and spellcasting gives him far more raw power, leaving the Archon with increased versatility

Therefore, on paper, the Archon seems to top most PCs from 1st-11th level.  But has this really played out in our camapaign?  Not really, simply consider the number of times Pez has been smacked down:

A. "Life's Bazaar"
    1.  Smacked down by Ogre wielding a Falchion (negative hp)
    2.  Smacked down by Kazmojen (negative hp)
    3.  Smacked down by a Clockwork horror (negative hp)

B.  "Flood Season"
    1.  Int reduced to 1 by Spawn of Kyuss
    2.  Blinded by Glyph of Warding and rendered useless

During the same time period, by comparison, the battlerager (Gardrid, Barbarian 7) has not been taken down even once (AFAIK).  Therefore, Pez does not seem to take away the shine from other PCs.

Another telling example was when the PCs (level 5 at the time) were taking on the Hecuva Gnoll Ranger/Cleric (CR 9).  Wathros, Gardrid, and Tilly did a fine job taking it down on their own while Pez was huddled in the corner in a fetal position (after being blinded).

So ultimately, the Archon does look strong on paper and your concern is a good one.  But so far, he has not had an unbalancing impact on our game.  After a few more levels, I think he should fit in nicely with the others in the power curve.


----------



## Lela

10 Potions of Hide?

 Thanks gfunk.  I really think I will end up using Pez as a major feature in my next campaign.  It all depends on where we start (and what the PC's do in this one) but I hope it'll work out.


----------



## JollyDoc

monboesen said:
			
		

> Hi to all of you and let me just say this is a great story.
> 
> That said I am actually responding to the last round of stats presented by Gfunk. I do not own Savage species but the dm in me is set on code orange when i look at Pez stats and abilities. Gfunk and Jollydoc do you honestly think he is on par with a 7th level character (lets say a cleric). To me he looks, at least on paper, to be far better in almost any way.
> 
> The only downside seems to be less Hd and thus less hp (possibly not due to better Con), fewer feats and lower max skill ranks.
> 
> This is not meant to be critisism, I am simply curious as to what balances Pez, in my eyes, superiority. I have not yet been in games with real "monster" characters and may overlook some glaring weakness.




I'll defer to Gfunk's more than adequate explanation on this one, only adding in that, from a DM perspective, there is more than one way to skin a celestial, and as per the examples mentioned, Pez has had his fair share of ignominy, and has not been overbalancing in any way thus far.  We shall see how it all plays out.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Do you really think a paladin can add some variety to the group?  I was kinda hoping for an arcane spellcaster... Still Raphael makes a nice first impression - he doesn't come across as uptight as most paladins (or Pez). Still, we will see how he fares in the upcoming combat!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when I have to face prepared enemies on their own ground. Hopefully those circumstances do not prove fatal for our heros.
> 
> 
> Nice update, JollyDoc. Getting to know about the background (i.e. what's happening in town) really adds to the story and the dilemma that adventurers sometimes face: Butt-kicking for goodness is not always rewarded.




Thanks NWK, I actually enjoy detailing life outside the dungeon than I do the battle scenes.  As for the paladin adding variety, I think you'll enjoy this one.  He is a negotiator, not a battle hardened warrior.  His player (Ben, a new player to our group) has not min/maxed him at all, which I admire.  So, he'll either add a new role-playing dimension...or he'll die very quickly.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Thanks NWK, I actually enjoy detailing life outside the dungeon than I do the battle scenes. As for the paladin adding variety, I think you'll enjoy this one. He is a negotiator, not a battle hardened warrior. His player (Ben, a new player to our group) has not min/maxed him at all, which I admire. So, he'll either add a new role-playing dimension...or he'll die very quickly.



  Hmmmm, maybe he and Pez will kill each other. . . Poor Jochaim though, left out on this one.

 Oh, gfunk, just for conversation have you ever thought about what would happen if Pez went evil? I occured to me while I was sitting here as my group's Paladin recently got screwed over and is now trying to find the right evil deity to reflect his new take on life. He's actually having a lot of trouble and may just seek to become a god himself instead.

  Anyway, I'm rambling again.  But any thoughts on Pez?

 JollyDoc, let me know if this line (and other's like it) are better left to anther thread. It's your story; I'm just loving it. _


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, maybe he and Pez will kill each other. . . Poor Jochaim though, left out on this one.
> 
> Oh, gfunk, just for conversation have you ever thought about what would happen if Pez went evil? I occured to me while I was sitting here as my group's Paladin recently got screwed over and is now trying to find the right evil deity to reflect his new take on life. He's actually having a lot of trouble and may just seek to become a god himself instead.
> 
> Anyway, I'm rambling again.  But any thoughts on Pez?
> 
> JollyDoc, let me know if this line (and other's like it) are better left to anther thread. It's your story; I'm just loving it. _



 Well Lela, we already talked about Pez sometimes coming across as a little too ?lawful neutral? in our opinion ? which was btw probably the reason for Pez? time on the prime. I think gfunk is doing a great job with playing Pez, since it wouldn?t be in character to have learned his lesson already. 
As for turning evil ? which is of course every player right  ? I think in Pez? case it would require a combination of a powerful emotion (e.g. Tilly is killed by a member of the snotty rich kids and the law allows them to walk free) and a big gain (magic, allies,?). I hope Pez will remain true to his path, however, since I love his attitude and inner dialogue.

"Mortals..." *sigh*


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Oh, gfunk, just for conversation have you ever thought about what would happen if Pez went evil?




No, not really but I have considered an alignment shift to Lawful Neutral.  I think sooner or later Pez will have some serious ethical problems living in a frontier town.  Obviously, lip service is given to upholding the law but there is a tremendous amount of nefarious activity going on in Cauldron (e.g. Mercanary companies like the Alleybashers).  Not to mention the apparent total apathy of many of the churches, especially Kelemvor and Tempus.

An interesting phenomenon is that even if Pez's alignment turns evil, his subtypes always remain Lawful and Good.  Therefore, he would still be subject to spells like Chaos Hammer and Unholy Blight, even if he was chaotic evil.  In Savage Species, they illustrate this by giving the example of a Succubus Paladin.

Personally, I'm beginning to get ticked off by Tyr's clergy in Cauldron.  I feel that they do not give me sufficient responsibility suitable to my station and that we lack a public outreach.  Given the general unfriendliness of the other faiths, it seems that we could win a great PR victory in Cauldron.  

In any case, JollyDoc is not quite caught up with the updates yet (we have started the third module in the adventure path already).  However, in the latest session it appeared that Pez and friends would run afoul of the city guard . . . again.  I'll just give you a little teaser -- Pez saw a bunch of guards "abusing their authority."  He _detected evil_ on them and the rest, as they say, was history.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> I hope Pez will remain true to his path, however, since I love his attitude and inner dialogue.
> "Mortals..." *sigh*




Thanks!

Mortals piss me off, I would never let them talk down to me.

If they tried anything, I'd be all like,

HEY!  Get your bitch ass back in the kitchen AND MAKE ME SOME PIE!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> In any case, JollyDoc is not quite caught up with the updates yet (we have started the third module in the adventure path already).



Oh oh... JollyDoc, be careful not to get so horribly behind on your updates. As you continue playing, the amount of material keeps growing and growing...




			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> However, in the latest session it appeared that Pez and friends would run afoul of the city guard . . . again. I'll just give you a little teaser -- Pez saw a bunch of guards "abusing their authority." He detected evil on them and the rest, as they say, was history.



Nice teaser - well, what's an archon to do?


----------



## Joachim

I have been out of pocket the past week, and it appears that I have missed some good conversations.  My two cents worth:

*The Great Archon vs. PC Class Argument*

These are the facts, on paper, and I will let the readers decide.  Note that we used the point-buy system for stats, so no comment can be made that someone rolled a superior character up.  Here you go....

Pez has the 2nd highest hit points in the group (only to Gardrid the barbarian), which are effectively increased with DR 5/evil (reduced hit dice is no effect at this level due to his high CON) and the only other party member with DR is Gardrid at comparably paltry 1/-.  Pez has the highest total base to hit in the group (tied with Gardrid).  Pez has the highest base damage roll in the group at 2d6+7 (Gardrid second with 1d12+5).  Pez has the highest base AC (26) in the group (closest being Rusty's 21 or 22).  Pez's total and mean saves (27 and 9, respectively) are the highest in the group (Gardrid second at 21 and 7, respectively).  Gardrid does get a second iterative attack that Pez does not get, and for purposes of this comparison I did not consider stat boosts for raging (of course, I didn't consider the Divine Powered Pez either).

Those are the 'combat numbers'.  Then there's the "fringe benefits".  Base move of 40.  Natural flight.  Elemental and poison resistances. Cast clerical spells (with domain access and slots) as a similar character our level.  Trumpet that can paralyze all within 20' at will.  Built-in +2 weapon that gets better with level.  If you compare Trumpet Archons with a 20th level character, then you can see the vulnerabilities, but Pez will still be a force to reckon with between now and then.

Whoever reads this should not take it as though I am bemoaning the situation.  I think that Pez is a very cool character.  I am just pointing out the cold hard truth of the matter (on paper).  Now, anyone can roll a "1" on a save and anyone can get a crit rolled against them, and that is the fun with D&D...you just don't know.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim, good arguments but some, AFAIK, are not exactly accurage.



			
				Joachim said:
			
		

> Pez has the 2nd highest hit points in the group (only to Gardrid the barbarian)



Not anymore, I believe he has the 3rd highest since Tilly recently leveled up and is multiclassing with Fighter. The halfling has one or two hp more than me.



> Pez has the highest total base to hit in the group (tied with Gardrid).



Correct, however when you calculate Gardrid's second iterative attack (which you mentioned) *and* his ability to Cleave, which has given him many extra attacks *and* his ability to rage as a free action (no AoO, can full attack in the same round) I think the barbarian is the clearly superior melee combatant.



> Pez's total and mean saves (27 and 9, respectively) are the highest in the group (Gardrid second at 21 and 7, respectively).



I think you may be forgetting Raphael's save bonuses. As a 4th level Aasimar Paladin, he gets +2 Wis and +2 Cha. I'm pretty sure he has 18 in both stats. Right now he's only 4th level (5th ECL) and his base save bonuses are 4/2/2. After stats are factored in they become 6/4/6 and after Divine Grace, they end up as 10/8/10 giving him a total of 28 and a mean of 9.3. Remember that these will be higher when he hits the same level as Pez.




> Then there's the "fringe benefits". Base move of 40. Natural flight. Elemental and poison resistances. Cast clerical spells (with domain access and slots) as a similar character our level. Trumpet that can paralyze all within 20' at will. Built-in +2 weapon that gets better with level.



No arguments here, there are definitely a lot of benefits.

Overall, I don't think Pez has been unbalancing thus far. But this could be entirely fortuitous based on the roll of the dice.


----------



## Joachim

Points taken.  I forgot about Raphael's Divine grace, I wasn't sure about Tilly's hp, and I intentionally left out the issues with Rage and Cleave.  Using the spreadsheet I emailed you I ran an analysis of Gardrid verses Pez standing toe to toe whacking on each other (no spells considered).  On paper, if Gardrid is raging, the dwarf wins.  Likewise, if Gardrid is not raging, the archon wins (DR is too much to overcome).  This considers the iterative attacks that Gardrid gets.

I don't think Pez is unbalancing...no more so than Joachim or Entropy were in the last campaign.  Pez is a just a well-built character.  Period.


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> I don't think Pez is unbalancing...no more so than Joachim or Entropy were in the last campaign.



Oh, is that all?


----------



## Hammerhead

With Joachim and Entropy, every other character was just back-up and meatshield.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Oh oh... JollyDoc, be careful not to get so horribly behind on your updates. As you continue playing, the amount of material keeps growing and growing...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice teaser - well, what's an archon to do?




Not to worry.  Since I was out of town this past weekend, we did not game and so I should be able to catch up in the next couple of days


----------



## JollyDoc

Hmmm...could it be that Joachim and Entropy have been reincarnated in the bodies of Gardrid and Pez?  But how could that be?  Aren't Joachim and Entropy still alive?  Ah!  Perhaps Gardrid and Pez are actually the love children of Joachim and Entropy!  All that animosity between the two was actually just for show to cover their true love!  At last, the Circle of Life is reborn!


----------



## Lela

If they're not the love children than they're at least siblings.  I mean, the resemblence between Pez and Entropy is just uncanny.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> Likewise, if Gardrid is not raging, the archon wins (DR is too much to overcome).



Wait a minute, is Gardrid evil? If not, why is he affected by DR? So far, he didn't strike me as evil...


The archon itself strikes me as a kind of Dragon Diciple that gets +1 caster level at each new level. If it weren't for the additional spellcasting abilities, I'd not call him overpowered.


BTW, you two ARE the worst powergamers I've ever seen - keep up the good work!


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, is Gardrid evil? If not, why is he affected by DR? So far, he didn't strike me as evil...
> 
> BTW, you two ARE the worst powergamers I've ever seen - keep up the good work!




Pez's DR is for anything that does _not_ have the evil subtype (like demons, devils, etc.).  So he is less vulnerable to the attacks of any good creatures than he is to the attacks of evil outsiders.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> Pez's DR is for anything that does _not_ have the evil subtype (like demons, devils, etc.).  So he is less vulnerable to the attacks of any good creatures than he is to the attacks of evil outsiders.



 Thx, now that I read it again, I don't know why I got it wrong...


----------



## gfunk

Come on now JollyDoc, this ain't Gfunk's Story Hour.

*UPDATE!!!!*


----------



## Nightingale 7

Well,to me it seems to me that Joachim and Gfunk have the greater PC building expertise in the group.No shame in admitting that.

Entropy and Joachim were ruling in Gfunk's storyline simply because they were finely-toned high level spellcasters.It doesn't take a lot of tweaking at high levels for a cleric and a Sorcerer at high levels to overpower a PsyWarrior and a Blackguard,though there was some min-maxing going on(which is NOT a bad sin,like some would like to dub it).
I am seriously expecting the druid in this campaign to kick some serious ass as the levels progress for the exact same reason.You can't beat the raw power of a full spellcaster,be he either a sorcerer,wizard,cleric or druid.

And since I mentioned it,do I have to fall on my knees and beg for an arcane spellcaster in the group?It seems like there is a ban upon any arcane spellcasters in this campaign.Is this intentional,or did the characters simply came up that way?
Maybe,since Gfunk decided to play a non-arcane spellcaster,the other players fear that their mages will be compared with almighty Entropy,and found lacking   "Dude,that wizard of yours sucks!Now Entropy,there was a mage!She could keep us buffed with fifteen spells,and have enough leftover to nuke Waterdeep,she did!(in a cranky elderly voice)"


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Come on now JollyDoc, this ain't Gfunk's Story Hour.
> 
> *UPDATE!!!!*




Ask, and ye shall receive.  And for those of you requesting an arcanist, meet Skaven.

TANGLED WEBS

Further examination of the wizard’s chambers turned up nothing else useful.  The six companions returned to the corridor and continued deeper into the ruins.  Eventually, they found themselves in a large, domed meeting room.  It was unoccupied, but appeared to be capable of holding a dozen or more people.  There were three exits.  One pair of double doors to the east led back outside to the main cavern.  A smaller door to the northwest led towards Triel’s and Tarkilar’s abodes.  That left another set of double doors on the west wall.  Lacking any other options, Gardrid pulled the portals open.

Beyond was a wide hallway stretching some eighty feet or more in length and lit by sporadic glowing balls of flame.  It seemed to be empty, but what immediately caught Gardrid’s eye were the arrow slits lining each wall.  “Charmin’” the dwarf sneered.  “Who’s fer bettin’ this ain’t as harmless as it looks?”
“Do you want me to scout ahead?” Tilly asked with a look that clearly said he would rather not.
“Nah,” the battlerager waved him off, “There’s only one way to find out what’s waitin’.”

Before anyone could stop him, Gardrid took off down the hall.  It was instantly obvious what a bad idea this was.  He had taken no more than five steps when a section of floor in front of him dropped away, revealing a dark pit.  He teetered on the edge for a moment before regaining his balance, then skirted the edge of the shaft and ran on.  As he passed the arrow slits, bolts flew at him from both sides, two of them grazing him across the forehead and right arm.  At the far end of the corridor, he narrowly avoided another hidden pit, and finally came to a halt before a pair of closed doors.  “All clear!” he called back to his companions with a big grin on his face.

As a group, the others bolted down the hallway, sidestepping the open pit as they came.  Again, arrows flew from both sides, and they caught a glimpse of red-sashed Alleybashers in the shadows beyond the slits.  Once they had all reached the far side, Pez turned abruptly, “Justice must be served,” he said coldly, “These murderers were responsible for Sarcem’s death.  I will not suffer them to go unpunished.”
“What are you saying?” Tilly asked in disbelief, “We’re past them now.  We can keep moving and find the wizard and the last of the wands!  How are you going to fight them through arrow slits?”
“Watch and learn,” Pez replied.

The archon darted back along the hall, pausing to one side of the nearest arrow slit.  From the opposite one across the hall, an Alleybasher’s opened fire.  Heedless of the danger, Pez pivoted in front of his slit and proceeded to shove his blade through it.  He was rewarded by a cry of pain from the brigand on the other side.
“Hah!  I get it now!” Gardrid laughed, and then he dashed towards the slit opposite Pez.  Gripping his axe by the end of the haft, he ducked beneath the embrasure, and then suddenly popped up, chopping the blade through the opening.  With a resounding crack, the bow of the Alleybasher within splintered, and the man uttered a curse as he hopped back.

One by one, the rest of the group followed Pez’ and Gardrid’s leads.  They each took up a position beside an arrow slit, and then began attacking through it.  The Alleybashers were unable to retreat far from the openings and still be able to get an open shot at their opponents, so they were forced to stay within melee range and keep firing.  Though their missiles inflicted a few minor wounds, the blows from their foes were far more devastating, and in short order the bandits were either dead or had retreated.  
___________________________________________________________

The doors at the far end of the gauntlet led into what appeared to be some sort of vast workroom, though for assembling what was unclear.  There were no light sources present, and the far recesses of the chamber faded into darkness.  Several worktables, covered with bits and pieces of scrap metal, were arranged in a semi-circle in the room’s center.  Somewhere in the depths of the room strange skittering sounds echoed off the unseen walls, but then quickly faded into silence.

By consensus, the companions fanned out to either side of the chamber, advancing slowly and cautiously, peering into the gloom intently.  They walked past the benches, and Pez scanned the refuse scattered across them.  He was no arcanist, but many of the metallic objects looked similar to items he’d seen in the workshops of wizards, though he had no clue as to their purpose.

Raphael was just rounding the final table, when he caught a glimpse of movement near the floor on the opposite side.  Suddenly, an ear splitting shriek pierced the air, and the entire group covered their ears reflexively.  Raphael actually felt one of his eardrums burst, and blood gushed from his ear canal.  At that moment, a large, frog-like creature reared up in front of him, opening a maw full of razor sharp teeth, which it promptly fastened onto the paladin’s arm.  He jerked back in disgust, bringing his shield up defensively, and then remembering the sword in his hand.  He didn’t know what manner of beast this was, but it didn’t seem remotely interested in parley.  “I warn you, stay back!” the paladin shouted, but the monster lunged again.  Raphael raised his sword and the creature impaled itself on the point.  It roared in pain, and then hopped back several feet, seeming to cringe in fear.

“Nice try laddie” Gardrid said, coming from behind Raphael and closing on the frog beast, “but ye gotta put some muscle into it.  Like this!”  The dwarf raised his axe in a double-handed grip above his head, and then chopped it down into the creature’s back.  It screamed again, blood flowing freely across its body.  Just then, Gardrid heard barking and snarling, as Onesock lunged forward, snapping at the pathetic creature.  Wathros was nearby, and he began chanting rhythmically.  When he had completed his spell, he gestured and a familiar bolt of lightning erupted from the ceiling, enveloping the frog.  To the druid’s utter amazement though, the electricity seemed to wash over it without having any noticeable effect.

Pez watched the battle with dawning comprehension.  He knew this creature.  He had encountered its kind before while journeying across the realm of Limbo.  Though he had never seen this particular type, he knew the beast to be one of the race of Slaad, a war-like race of frog humanoids.  But what was one doing here?  Had it been summoned by the sorcerer?  Some of the Slaad were quite accomplished arcanists in their own right, but most were just brutes…killing machines.  He could well imagine them being used as guardians, but this was now the second outer planar creature they had encountered in these ruins, counting the skulvyn demon he had slain on the beach.  Just a coincidence?  He thought not.  In any event, the beast must be dealt with quickly.  They had a nasty habit of being able to bring in reinforcements.  The archon leaped into the fray, and with one blow, slew the already mortally wounded monster.

Tilly was just coming around the far side of the benches when the battle ended.  Oh well, he shrugged, leave it to Gardrid and Pez to make quick work of a single foe.  He admired the two warriors, and secretly, he had to admit, he would not mind having some of their skills.  True, his stock in trade was subtlety, but there was something to be said for raw power as well.  When they finished here, he might very well have to look into having his friends give him a few tips in the finer points of sword play.  He was just imagining himself decked out in shining armor, blade flashing, when a huge, clawed hand struck him across the face, spinning him around to face a second Slaad that had been hiding in the shadows.  Recovering himself, Tilly drew his sword and dagger, and thrust them both at the outsider, scoring two telling blows despite his previous doubt in his martial abilities.

Raphael saw the second Slaad an instant before it attacked Tilly, but not in time to warn the halfling.  Again, he knew that he must do something to help his new friends, though he loathed having to resort to lethal means.  Nevertheless, he had given his word, and that was bond.  He rushed towards Tilly, interposing himself between the rogue and the Slaad, and driving the creature back with wild swings from his sword.  The Slaad huddled several feet away for a moment, glaring at the paladin.  Suddenly, its face contorted into some sort of spasm, and it hands flailed jerkily.  From out of thin air, a third Slaad appeared, this one across the room, directly behind Pez.  It emitted another of the high-pitched shrieks as it materialized, and Pez found himself on his knees from the pain.

“Onesock, kill!” Wathros commanded, and the wolf was off like a missile.  It leaped atop one of the workbenches and launched itself at the Slaad facing Tilly and Raphael, bearing the creature to the floor and tearing its throat out.
Wathros then turned towards the newcomer, again summoning a bolt of lightning, though he expected this one to be just as impervious as its fellow.  Therefore he was surprised a second time when the monster barked in pain, scorch marks appearing on its hide.  

Rusty and Gardrid moved to opposite sides of the summoned Slaad, each leveling devastating blows at it.  Tilly and Pez quickly closed as well, but just then, the creature curled itself into a fetal ball on the floor, cringing in fear.  For some reason, the halfling and the archon  couldn’t bring themselves to slay the pitiful beast.  It seemed so helpless…so cute.  Rusty had no such compunctions.  He split its skull with his hammer, and it promptly vanished.

Pez shook off the strange effect the Slaad had generated, and ordered the others to conduct a thorough search of the chamber.  This proved fruitless, however, and they realized they had reached a dead-end.  The wizard was not here, and had apparently not been for some time.  They were running out of places to search.  There was still one final clutch of rooms near the South end of the ruins that they had not yet explored.  If they did not find him there, they would be forced to report their failure to Jenya.
_________________________________________________________

As the party began backtracking through the complex, Pez’ attention was drawn to Raphael.  He watched the paladin from the corner of his eye, trying to puzzle out what it was about the man that seemed so familiar.  Then it came to him…the slightly pointed ears, the almost translucently blue eyes, the blonde hair that was almost unnaturally golden.  He was an aasimar.  The archon should have realized it immediately.  From time to time celestials were known to engage in dalliances with mortals, whether out of love or for recreation.  The results of these unions were so-called half-celestials.  More often than not, these half-breeds would live out their lives among their mortal kin, in time diluting most of their celestial blood.  However, some hint always remained, and was passed down from generation to generation, resulting in aasimar, the distant offspring of celestials.  Pez smirked to himself.  No doubt the paladin considered himself touched by the divine, and was thus drawn to his current profession.  It was a charming, if naïve ideal, and Pez wondered what the man would do if he ever found out he was in the company of a true celestial.
________________________________________________________

They stood before an unremarkable door, much like any other they had encountered thus far.  Tilly examined it and declared it safe, then pushed it inward.  The room beyond was nothing like they had encountered, however.  It was clogged with webs, making it impossible to see its full extent.  Peering through the sticky strands, the halfling spotted several dark, bulbous shapes scuttling in his direction.  “Spiders!” Tilly cried, leaping away from the door.  Gardrid quickly moved in front of him and rushed into the chamber, closely followed by Raphael.  The paladin had no qualms about slaying vermin, especially when they endangered those he had sworn to protect.  Six of the beasts, roughly the size of house cats, swarmed through the ropey filaments, dropping towards the warriors from near the ceiling.  Gardrid wasted no time in clearing the area around him with great, sweeping arcs of his axe.  Time after time he smashed the arachnids, leaving sticky splats in his wake.  Raphael fought back to back with him, until no more of the creatures came forward.  

A narrow path wove through the webbing, leading to a natural tunnel in the far wall of the room.  This too was filled with webs, and the companions felt as though they were walking on a sticky carpet.  The tunnel wound about for several yards before ending in a large cave.  Webs draped the area from ceiling to floor, great sheets and curtains blowing gently in the slight breeze.  It was dark, pitch black and they could not even begin to guess the size of the place.  Furthermore, the path they had been following ended here.  To continue, they would have to hack their way through the encumbering webs.  

Pez began leading the others slowly through the maze, clearing the strands as he went.  He had gone no more than ten feet or so, when he found that his feet seemed to be stuck to the floor.  The webs there were much more sticky, and much stronger than previously.  As he began trying to free himself, a shadowy movement caught his attention.  He glanced around quickly, and spotted two humanoid creatures crouching in the shadows.  The walked on two legs, but hunched over with their arms dragging the floor.  The were gangly, with bloated, spider-like abdomens.  Coarse, wiry bristles covered their bodies like fur.  Mandibles protruded from their mouths, and their eyes were multi-faceted.  Before the archon could shout a warning, one of them had unfolded what appeared to be a net made of webs.  It cast it out, snaring Raphael and pinning him to the cave wall.  

Gardrid saw the attackers an instant after Pez.  He prepared to charge, but as he took his first step, he too became rooted to the floor.  Beside him, Tilly looked around frantically.  He knew there was danger, but he couldn’t see the creatures in the shadows.  He alone of his companions did not have eyes that could see in darkness.  He had to rely on the sunrod in his belt, but the glare produced by it hindered his vision more than helping it.  Suddenly, a large shape loomed up next to him.  It lunged at him, its mandibles snapping great gashes in his chest.  

Pez was finally able to twist free of the webs, and he took to the air to avoid further entrapment.  He arrowed towards Tilly, colliding with the spider-creature attacking the halfling.  As he bore it to the ground, he drove his sword through its spine.  It thrashed reflexively for a moment, and then became still.  

“I owe you…again!” Tilly said rather shakily to the archon.  Then, getting hold of himself, he drew his blades and began hacking his way towards the second creature, now that Pez had pointed it out to him.  It had been moving steadily towards Raphael, planning to take advantage of the paladin’s helpless state, but it quickly turned its attention towards Tilly as he approached, and towards Onesock, who was right on the halfling’s heels.  Tilly deftly maneuvered inside the monster’s spindly reach, and thrust his sword into its belly.  At the same time, the wolf darted behind it.  As the creature lurched away from Tilly’s attack, it fell backwards over Onesock, landing flat on its back.  Tilly moved in for the kill, but before he could strike, the beast spat out several strands of webbing, weaving them into another net with blinding speed.  Tilly was caught instantly.  The spider-thing climbed back to its feet, but Onesock was on it again, biting at its hands as it tried to push itself up.

A stream of curses issued from Gardrid as he tried repeatedly to free himself from the webs.  “Hold still ye idgit!” Rusty snapped at him as he approached with a torch and began burning the confining strands away.  “It’s about time ye did somethin’ useful!” Gardrid snarled, “Ow!  That’s me feet yer torchin’!  Watch what ye’re about!”  Finally, the battlerager was free, and once again he prepared to charge into the fray, but again, no sooner had he moved than he became trapped by a new patch of the sticky webs.  He roared in inarticulate rage, but just as suddenly went silent as his gaze fell upon several large shapes looming in the tunnel behind Rusty.  Spiders…big ones.

While the spider-man was distracted by Onesock, Tilly managed to cut himself free of the net, but as he began to step behind the creature, his feet became stuck.  He looked down, and then back up again as the beast reared up before him to strike.  Suddenly, the thing’s head exploded in flames as Wathros hurled a fiery missile at it.  It shrieked and writhed before collapsing into a smoldering heap.  

Pez spotted the new threat as well.  At least four, pony-sized spiders were moving into the room, followed by two more that were easily as big as horses.  The archon began chanting, summoning a burst of sound that struck the midst of the arachnids, momentarily stunning one of the larger ones, as well as one of the smaller.  

“Ye’re a bigger boob than I thought,” Rusty laughed at Gardrid as he again set to burning the battlerager free.  Gardrid didn’t bother to reply as he turned towards two of the smaller spiders right behind him.  He buried his axe in one’s head just as it spat a wad of webbing at Onesock, pinning the wolf to the ground.  As the spider died, Gardrid wrenched his blade free and performed the same maneuver of its companion.  

Wathros saw Onesock fall, but knew that the wolf was unharmed.  He turned his attention instead to the more immediate danger, hurling another flaming ball at one of the remaining pony-spiders.  As the creature retreated from the fire, Pez leaped for it, decapitating it with one stroke from his greatsword.  Unfortunately, this made room for its horse-sized buddy to charge towards the archon.  Wathros sought to buy Pez some time by tossing another flame ball its way.

Rusty felt that his friends had the situation well in hand, but Raphael and Tilly weren’t having much luck.  The priest made his way over to the paladin, and began incinerating his bonds, then moved to Tilly and freed him as well.  

Raphael was angry…angrier than he’d ever been.  He felt helpless and useless while his friends were being attacked.  As soon as he was free, he charged at the last of the pony-spiders, slashing at it repeatedly, even after it was obviously dead.  

Gardrid remained deathly silent as he stalked right up to one of the remaining two spiders that was easily twice his size.  It reared up on four of its legs, preparing to smother the dwarf, but instead found its abdomen sliced cleanly open and its innards pooling on the floor.  The battlerager stepped over its twitching corpse and introduced himself to its final partner.

As Gardrid finished off the vermin, Pez suddenly became alert again, for in the distance he could hear the faint sounds of chanting.  Magic was being worked, and not for their benefit.  “Come!” he cried to his friends, “Our quarry is near!”
____________________________________________________________

Skaven completed his final spell in preparation for the battle that must surely come, and then he settled in to wait.  In retrospect, he supposed he should have left the complex when he’d learned Triel and Tarkilar were dead.  He’d assumed that whoever had slain them had primarily been after Triel.  With her sordid and colorful past, there were any number of reasons why a band of mercenaries would be hired to find her.  He had hoped that after disposing of her, they would have departed, leaving him to consolidate the remainder of the Alleybashers under his authority, and then to continue with his research uninterrupted.  Alas, this appeared to be a persistent lot.  He had been forced to retreat here when it became obvious they were looking for the wands.  Triel was a fool to have taken them in the first place.  Granted, they needed the ransom money to complete the construction project their benefactors had requested, but surely there were less public ways to come by it.  This was all about Triel’s ego, and her obsessive hatred of her former city for their perceived persecution of her.  Never mind that she had earned it.  So now here he was, alone.  He could, of course, just give the remaining wands to the mercenaries, but he doubted they would settle for just that.  No, they would insist on dragging him back to the city to face some sort of trial, he was sure, and that he could not allow.  His research was far too important.  He would be forced to kill them, and that would not prove to difficult, he mused.  After all, he was not quite alone.  No…not alone at all…
_________________________________________________________

Pez was truly concerned.  He was not at all certain of the outcome of this battle.  It was one thing to face hordes of hired thugs, and the occasional giant spider.  It was quite another to face an experienced arcanist, who didn’t need to go toe to toe with them.  This could be very bad.

He crept quietly forward, scouting ahead of the main group, and sticking to the shadows, trying to remain hidden for as long as possible.  The cavern where they had fought the spiders and the ettercaps (as Wathros had identified them) led to an even larger chamber.  This one was likewise filled with webs, but it was illuminated by randomly placed glowing balls of magical light.  Pez quickly scanned the room, and it was not long before his eyes settled on a massive shape crouching in a dark corner, obviously attempting concealment.  From this distance, it appeared to be another monstrous spider, but it was definitely something more.  For one thing, it had a large pair of bat-like wings.

Before he could do more than register all this, several streaking missiles of light came speeding out of the darkened recess, from somewhere near the ceiling.  Unerringly, they went right past Pez and slammed into Wathros, who had just entered the cave.  The druid reeled from the bombardment, clutching his chest and breathing in great, ragged gasps.  It was then that Pez saw the origin of the spell.  Clinging to the ceiling, like some new kind of arachnid, was a halfling, of all things.  He was bald, and dressed in crimson robes.  He didn’t seem to have spotted Pez yet, and the archon counted himself fortunate.  Perhaps they might have a chance after all.

At that moment, the spider creature lifted its bloated body off the ground with its massive wings and landed several yards from the tunnel mouth.  It was clearly visible now, and for a brief moment, the companions could only stare at the bizarre thing.  It did superficially resemble a spider, but its head was almost human-like, as where its four pairs of eyes.  Its body was covered with chitinous, ebony plates, and great horns curved from its brow.  To Gardrid, it almost seemed to be a harpoon spider, a dangerous predator of the Underdark, but unlike any he’d ever seen before.  Before he could analyze it further, the beast opened its mouth, and spat forth a stream of liquid.  The fluid struck the battlerager full in the chest, and immediately began to burn into his armor, to his skin underneath.  The dwarf roared in pain and fury, rushing forward to engage this strange foe…only to find himself, again, stuck to the floor.

It wasn’t long before other members of the group became equally entrapped.  Onesock and Rusty didn’t get more than five feet before the perilous webs snared them.  Wathros was torn by indecision.  The sorcerer had targeted him specifically.  He’d obviously been identified as a spell-caster.  He couldn’t continue to be bombarded from a distance, and yet he hesitated to retreat for fear of becoming entangled.  He knew that his only chance was to fight fire with fire.  Calling upon his tried and true arsenal, he summoned lightning to strike the halfling’s pet.  The harpoon spider shrieked, though whether in pain or rage, Wathros could not tell.  

Rusty had come to the same realization as Wathros.  The sorcerer had to be neutralized, and the priest thought he knew just the way.  He began channeling Mystra’s power and attempted to paralyze the halfling, but somehow the wily little sneak managed to evade the spell.  “Blast!” Rusty cursed.  He had now identified himself as a threat to the mage, and here he was, a sitting duck.  He quickly lit another torch and set about burning his bonds.

Tilly rushed to Gardrid’s side, and began hacking at the webs around his feet.  He knew the spider would be on them in a moment.  They were running out of time.  He heard the halfling call out something in a language he didn’t understand.  Pez understood it though.  It was Undercommon, the language of the Underdark.  The mage had just instructed the spider to step out of his line of sight.  That could only mean one thing.  Pez couldn’t warn his friends, for he would give himself away and blow perhaps their only opportunity at victory.  The harpoon spider lumbered quickly to one side, and then instantly a sizzling bolt of electricity arced from the halfling’s hand, directly into Gardrid, blowing him several feet backward, and free from the webs.  Tilly managed to leap to the side just at the last instant.  

“Two can play that game,” Wathros shouted, and an answering surge of lightning seared down from the ceiling directly above the sorcerer, forcing him to scramble out of the way, and singing him in the process.  Pez chose that moment to strike.  He flew into the air from his hiding spot, coming up directly behind the halfling, and sounding his trumpet as loud as he could.  Skaven grabbed his ears in agony, but the blast did not have the desired effect of stunning the little mage.  It did, however, alert him to this newest enemy threat.  He turned in an instant, a spell on his lips.  Black energy leaped from his fingers.  Pez dove for the ground, and then leveled off just inches from it, narrowly avoiding the deadly blast, but still feeling waves of soul-numbing cold from its near miss.  

As Gardrid rose shakily to his feet, the harpoon spider moved in.  From a distance of thirty feet, it opened its mouth again, but this time a thick tendril with a spike-like fang on the end shot forth.  The fang impaled Gardrid through the thigh, and then ripped free again as it tried to reel him back towards the spider.  In blind fury, Gardrid followed the retreating tendril, charging right up the spider’s head, and hacking at it savagely.  
____________________________________________________________

Gutterrut had been watching the battle with great interest.  He had trailed the meddlesome mortals and their celestial companion all throughout the ruins, waiting for the right time to seek his revenge.  Now that Skaven and his pet seemed to have the upper hand, he would join them and see the archon humiliated before he died.
__________________________________________________________

Pez pulled out of his dive, and circled back to face the sorcerer.  Perhaps he would be able to get in close enough to strike before the mage incinerated him.  Just as he was preparing for one last charge, he felt a wave of fear wash over him.  It passed quickly, but he knew instantly the source.  Glancing above him, he saw the quasit hovering near Skaven, laughing maniacally.  Perfect, he thought to himself.  One final opportunity.  He continued his charge towards the pair, and as he neared them, he sounded his horn once again.  This time, it had the desired outcome.  Both the halfling and the imp went rigid.  The quasit’s wings ceased beating, and it fell heavily to the floor.  The sorcerer remained stuck to the ceiling, but his spell-casting days were at an end.  

As Tilly came out of his roll, he found himself face to face with the harpoon spider, just to the left of Gardrid.  The spider pounced on him immediately, sinking its mandibles deep into his belly, and then ripping free.  Tilly felt himself swooning.  He sat down heavily, clutching at his hemorrhaging abdomen, his vision going dark.  
Gardrid seized upon the spider’s momentary distraction, and buried his axe into its back.  As it turned to face him once more, a blast of lightning enveloped its head.  It squealed in agony and collapsed onto its side, heaving one final breath before it died.  

Pez soared upwards, coming within inches of Skaven.  “Your time has come,” he said simply, and then he impaled the sorcerer, dragging his body from the ceiling and depositing it on the floor next to the paralyzed quasit.  “You should have fled while you had the chance, Hellspawn,” Pez spat at the imp.  Planting one boot on its chest, he swung his sword one last time, slicing the little demon in two.  Its body began to dissolve immediately, as it was banished back to its home plane for one hundred years.
_____________________________________________________________

Rusty was able to tend to Tilly’s wounds while the others began searching the cavern and Skaven, looking for the remaining three wands.  Tilly wasn’t going to die, but he also wasn’t going to be doing somersaults any time soon.  

Skaven indeed carried two of the wands on him, but search as they might, the last one was not to be found.  “How can this be?” Pez moaned.  “We have scoured every inch of this wretched place.  How can we have missed it?”

“Perhaps we didn’t,” Rusty said, rising from Tilly’s side.  “Allow me.”  He took one of the wands from Pez’ hand and began examining it intently.  He then closed his eyes, turning the wand over and over in his hands, and muttering to himself.  After a minute or two, he opened his eyes again, “It’s that way,” he said, pointing to the North, back they way they’d come.
____________________________________________________________

They found themselves in a small, octagonal room that they had explored earlier, but finding nothing, had dismissed as a dead end.  Rusty’s divination had indicated that another of the wands was hidden here somewhere.  Specifically, it was somewhere beneath the floor.  The priest bent to examine the flagstones, and then almost fell through them as his hand seemed to literally pass into the floor.  Pulling it out, he peered closely at the spot.  He began to perceive the stones to be slightly translucent, concealing some sore of pit or well beneath.  “Illusion,” he said, and once he’d indicated where to look, the rest of the group saw the glamer for what it was.  “It’s down there,” Rusty pointed, “I’m goin’ down.  Anybody with me?”  “I’ll go,” Wathros volunteered, “The rest of you keep watch.  Come for us if you hear any trouble.”

Rusty placed a spell upon himself, making him lighter than air.  He stepped into the pit, Wathros perched on his shoulder in the form of a hawk.  Slowly, the began their descent, Rusty walking on air as if he were walking down a flight of stairs.  The shaft ended some twenty feet down at water.  “It’s still below us,” he said to the hawk, “but I’m not much fer swimmin’” The hawk shrieked at him, and then leaped from its perch, angling towards the water, and elongating as it went.  By the time it struck the surface, it had become a crocodile, and it disappeared into the murky depths.

Wathros’ reptilian eyes quickly became attuned to the poor visibility beneath the water’s surface.  The well only continued for another dozen or so feet below the water line.  Already he could see the telltale glow of the wand just a few feet below him.  He opened his mouth to retrieve it, but at that moment, the water around him began to roil and churn.  From out of nowhere, hundreds of tiny, jelly-like creatures surrounded him.  They began attaching to his hide, and everywhere that one touched, he felt his skin burning.  They were also disorienting him with their constant movement.  He was becoming nauseated.  Thinking quickly, he again called on the lightning, bringing it down into the well to strike the water’s surface, filling the entire cistern with electricity.  He felt the jolt go through him, but he hoped it would kill his attackers.

Rusty felt the hair on his head stand on end as the bolt sizzled past him.  As it struck the water, the whole well lit up.  The water was churning, and turning red with blood.  “Pez!” he cried up the shaft, “We’ve got trouble.”

Pez peered over the lip of the well, and saw the turmoil below.  He didn’t know what it was his companions had encountered, but he knew it wasn’t friendly.  He had only one option at his disposal.  Bringing his hands together as if in prayer, he sent a blast of pure, holy energy into the pit, washing over everything and everyone down there.  He knew that Wathros and Rusty would be unaffected by it, but he hoped their assailant would be.

Sure enough, as soon as the wave of power passed through him, Wathros felt the water go still.  All of the jelly creatures floated dead to the surface.  He quickly grabbed the last wand, and made to rejoin his friends.
___________________________________________________________

The rains had come full fury by the time the company reentered Cauldron.  Already, several businesses and homes near the lake had been flooded, and more were sure to follow.  Jenya was relieved beyond words to receive the wands, and she quickly summoned Ruphus to come with her to the lake.  She was joined by Rusty, Wathros and Shensen.  Over the course of the next several hours, the five of them were able to hold back the floodwaters, and eventually lowered the lake's level to a point where the continued torrential downpour would pose no further threat.  

Once again the Bright Axes, as the heroes would soon come to be known, had helped the city out of a desperate situation.  Once again their names were spoken with honor and awe…by most anyway…


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> ?Hold still ye idgit!? Rusty snapped at him as he approached with a torch and began burning the confining strands away.  ?It?s about time ye did somethin? useful!? Gardrid snarled, *?Ow!  That?s me feet yer torchin?! * Watch what ye?re about!?



The funniest scene of the chapter !!! 



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Once again the Bright Axes, as the heroes would soon come to be known, had helped the city out of a desperate situation.  Once again their names were spoken with honor and awe?by most anyway?



That's more like it! Good work, everyone !!!


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Well,to me it seems to me that Joachim and Gfunk have the greater PC building expertise in the group.No shame in admitting that.



Pretty much. It seems that the others have neither the time nor inclination for powergaming. It might be worth noting that Lee (who plays Wathros) takes significant input from Joachim and myself with spell/feat selection.



			
				Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> And since I mentioned it,do I have to fall on my knees and beg for an arcane spellcaster in the group?It seems like there is a ban upon any arcane spellcasters in this campaign.Is this intentional,or did the characters simply came up that way?



It simply came up that way. Since we were starting 3.5, a lot of us wanted to try something new. The big lure was classes we had never played before like druids and barbarians because they had been re-tooled and re-balanced to match with spellcasters at higher levels. Also, I think many of us want to play classes where you get something interesting at each level.

Tilly's player wanted to play a halfling Fighter/Rogue for a while, so it was a no-brainer for him. Only Rusty's character (the last PC generated for this campaign) felt some pressure to make a spellcaster, albeit a divine one.



			
				Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Since Gfunk decided to play a non-arcane spellcaster,the other players fear that their mages will be compared with almighty Entropy,and found lacking



Thanks, but I don't think that is exactly true. However, not playing an arcane spellcaster in 3.5 means that JollyDoc can't hit us back with our tried and true strategies. In CotSQ you probably noticed Ooze Paraelementals, for instance, summoned by many of our DM's NPCSs. This was in response to Entropy summoning the damn things all the time and dissolving armor and weapons left and right.

So, if I was playing an arcane spellcaster -- and thereby taking maximum advantage of rules loopholes -- we would probably be seeing more relatively unbalanced spells like Touch of Idiocy, Ray of Enfeeblement, and Scorching Ray. I'm sure glad Pez will pick up SR in a couple of levels.

Here's an interesting tidbit of info: If Pez dies then I have come up with an extremely interesting and campaign-relevant PC. I've already bounced the idea off of JollyDoc and he liked it. Here it is:

After forces of Cormyr led by Joachim and others have re-taken their nation, they find themselves in the difficult position of rebuilding their military. Since a significant portion of the population was decimated, new recruits for Purple Dragon Knights and War Wizards are not exactly easy to come by. Furthermore, since Corymr was under the dark mantle of Lolth for years many of the populace have been tainted by evil and corruption, not exactly the kind of individuals you want to build a righteous army with.

For this reason, Joachim made a proposal to Queen Alusair. Train a highly elite cardre of battle mages beyond the War Wizards who have the moral clarity of Tyrite clergy. In other words, they would receive the best training from both Rauthmari battlemages as well as being indoctrinated in the worship of the Just God in the Temple of the Triad. They would be better, faster, stronger, the elite of the elite --- Mystic Theurges . . .


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Ask, and ye shall receive.



Hey thanks for posting the mega-update, we appreciate it. BTW folks this concludes "Flood Season." 

JollyDoc, congrats on hitting the 4K mark for page views!



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Pez smirked to himself. No doubt the paladin considered himself touched by the divine, and was thus drawn to his current profession. It was a charming, if naïve ideal, and Pez wondered what the man would do if he ever found out he was in the company of a true celestial.



This is absolute gold, BTW.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for posting the mega-update, we appreciate it. BTW folks this concludes "Flood Season."
> 
> JollyDoc, congrats on hitting the 4K mark for page views!
> 
> 
> This is absolute gold, BTW.




Thanks G!  I had to work double-time to cram two weeks worth of game play into this one so that I would be caught up.  

I thought you'd like that bit about Raphael.  To me, it sums up Pez...he is the embodiment of goodness...an no one had better forget it!

Stay tuned for Zenith Trajectory.  Guaranteed to be chock full of excitement and intrigue.  And if the name Zenith seems familiar, check back to the early posts of Life's Bazaar regarding Rusty and Gardrid's reason for being, as well as the references to a particular statue in the Malachite Fortress.  Loose ends shall be tied up...either in a neat bow, or a hangman's noose.


----------



## GPEKO

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Stay tuned for Zenith Trajectory.  Guaranteed to be chock full of excitement and intrigue.  And if the name Zenith seems familiar, check back to the early posts of Life's Bazaar regarding Rusty and Gardrid's reason for being, as well as the references to a particular statue in the Malachite Fortress.  Loose ends shall be tied up...either in a neat bow, or a hangman's noose.




Here we go ... go Gardrid go ! Oh, and great job as usual Jollydoc.


----------



## Hammerhead

So, how does the Alienist work in 3.5? Any changes made?


----------



## gfunk

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So, how does the Alienist work in 3.5? Any changes made?



Nothing official of course, but a quick look at the special abilities makes it seem like no significant changes need be made.


----------



## Lela

Nicely done JollyDoc.  Makes me wonder how the other churches feel about the "Supposed" flood season now.

 I wonder, will the church of Tyr take advantage of their foresight to boost public opionion?  Even a few well placed rumurs and comments in a bar or two could have a telling effect.  Especially if Gardid just happens to metion the contents of his conversations with the heads of the other churches while telling the story of his adventures.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Nicely done JollyDoc.  Makes me wonder how the other churches feel about the "Supposed" flood season now.
> 
> I wonder, will the church of Tyr take advantage of their foresight to boost public opionion?  Even a few well placed rumurs and comments in a bar or two could have a telling effect.  Especially if Gardid just happens to metion the contents of his conversations with the heads of the other churches while telling the story of his adventures.




Well, to be sure public opinion of the Tyrites has greatly improved, and as you'll see in the next post, Lathander is getting pretty popular as well.  The Church of Tempus are glad-handers.  If the Tyrites have the ear of the public, the the Tempus worshipers will pay lip service to them, as long as it suits their needs.  The Church of Kelemvor is another story entirely...as will be seen in time.


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> Pretty much. It seems that the others have neither the time nor inclination for powergaming. It might be worth noting that Lee (who plays Wathros) takes significant input from Joachim and myself with spell/feat selection.





Hehe, yup, why let the talents of these fellows go to waste?  Although I do sometimes go "bah.. no, Doing this now."  Such as taking the natural casting at a rather low level as a feat, which I think has worked out nicely.  I definately owe strategic character advice to our two resident experts.



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> It simply came up that way. Since we were starting 3.5, a lot of us wanted to try something new. The big lure was classes we had never played before like druids and barbarians because they had been re-tooled and re-balanced to match with spellcasters at higher levels. Also, I think many of us want to play classes where you get something interesting at each level..




Agreed Gfunk, I wanted to try out the new retooled Ranger, and then to not do the same thing, Druid, from the new 3.5.  I must say it has turned out well.

Not only does the driud have reasonable hit points and some decent offensive spells, the animal companion is certainly pretty handy to have in many situations.

oh, best quote from the game for me (I died laughing)

“What happened?” Pez asked.
“The elf turned inta a bird and flew away,” Gardrid said dryly.
“No, seriously,” Pez said.


----------



## gfunk

Good to see you on the boards Lee.  BTW, I went back and edited all the bad things I said about you, so don't worry.


----------



## sithramir

gfunk said:
			
		

> Good to see you on the boards Lee.  BTW, I went back and edited all the bad things I said about you, so don't worry.





Good stuff as always guys. I'd just like to note that 3.5 druids are sick. I'm playing one in a campaign that is currently lvl 11. The versatillity and raw power he can do in either melee or spell combat is insane. Not to mention a lot of cool things used for scouting too. The druid is the ultimate "5th wheel" or even a 4th as he can be made to do every aspect of the typical 4 party all packed into one!

How do you guys find time to write story hours? I started mine and am like 4 weeks behind (only wrote half the first session!)

Keep up the spectacular work!


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> Good to see you on the boards Lee.  BTW, I went back and edited all the bad things I said about you, so don't worry.





No problems G, I already read them, and am hand pouring my ammo for revenge, using the tiny figures of my melted dreams. (well, lead miniatures, sorry, bad movie reference.)

Thanks for the kind welcome G, I must say I am really enjoying the style and quality of the writing you guys are posting to here, I actually ended up staying up to 2:30 this morning reading, I was so hooked.

Ah well, I am off to taste test arsenic on veggies with my coworkers, to see if it is detectable  or not...


----------



## gfunk

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind welcome G, I must say I am really enjoying the style and quality of the writing you guys are posting to here, I actually ended up staying up to 2:30 this morning reading, I was so hooked.




Cool, check out my SH as well if you haven't already done so (link is in my sig).  There are more than a few Noir fans.


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> Cool, check out my SH as well if you haven't already done so (link is in my sig).  There are more than a few Noir fans.




Well, I read your posts, but I seem to have missed the Noir fans, I will have to go look and re-read.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Well, I read your posts, but I seem to have missed the Noir fans...



I was one until she caved & gave in to the dark side.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Finally, Tallarn has come back to the story hour! 

I can't believe I missed this one! Well, now I'm all caught up, and I must say I've enjoyed it immensely! Pez, Tilly and the rest are all excellent.

One thing that would be nice is an exact break down of Name/Race/Class/Level for each character, or at least those we haven't seen as yet.


----------



## gfunk

Tallarn said:
			
		

> One thing that would be nice is an exact break down of Name/Race/Class/Level for each character, or at least those we haven't seen as yet.




Welcome back!

Here you go, as requested:

Pez, Trumpet Archon 7
Gardrid, Dwarven Barbarian 7
Tilly, Halfling Rogue 5/Fighter 2
Wathros, Elven Druid 7
Raphael, Aasimar Paladin 5
Rusty, Dwarven Cleric 5


----------



## Joachim

I believe that Tilly is Rogue 5/Fighter 2, but that's splitting hairs.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thanks very much. It always helps me to place the characters in context, especially when you have few casters. Watching what spells people are casting is often a good way to measure what level they are.


----------



## JollyDoc

sithramir said:
			
		

> Good stuff as always guys. I'd just like to note that 3.5 druids are sick. I'm playing one in a campaign that is currently lvl 11. The versatillity and raw power he can do in either melee or spell combat is insane. Not to mention a lot of cool things used for scouting too. The druid is the ultimate "5th wheel" or even a 4th as he can be made to do every aspect of the typical 4 party all packed into one!
> 
> How do you guys find time to write story hours? I started mine and am like 4 weeks behind (only wrote half the first session!)
> 
> Keep up the spectacular work!




Thanks Sith!  I feel your pain about keeping the SH updated.  Fortunately, having taking a week off from the game recently gave me time to catch up.  Still, it doesn't seem like what we do in the relatively short time that we game during the week can add up to so much material for the SH.  I keep notes during the game each session, then try to boil it all down into something interesting for the SH.  I'll do my best to keep up regular posting.  Gotta hand it to G for his efforts in his SH, and apologize for all the bitching about his infrequent posts.


----------



## Tidus4444

gfunk said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Mortals piss me off, I would never let them talk down to me.
> 
> If they tried anything, I'd be all like,
> 
> HEY!  Get your bitch ass back in the kitchen AND MAKE ME SOME PIE!




and if they didn't do that, you'd kick em in the nuts?

Sounds like we gots a Cartman fan here


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> and if they didn't do that, you'd kick em in the nuts?
> 
> Sounds like we gots a Cartman fan here



 yeah, how's he as a role model for a celestial?


----------



## JollyDoc

ZENITH TRAJECTORY

The flood season eventually ended, and its passing was celebrated with one of the grandest Flood Festivals ever seen.  The guests of honor were the members of the company of the Bright Axes.  The Lord Mayor himself was present to offer his thanks and congratulations.  There was no lack for free drinks for the companions, as every tavern they entered was immediately filled with choruses of “Well met!” and “Good show!”

But again, time has a way of blunting memory and enthusiasm.  Life returned to a relative state of normalcy in Cauldron, and the Bright Axes were another local adventuring company, albeit a well respected one, and since a person cannot live off reputation alone, the party went back to their lives as well.

Pez’ status in the church hierarchy was steadily growing, and he was even given an assignment to travel to the Capitol and meet with the church there, informing them of Sarcem’s death and recent events in Cauldron.  He became a well-known envoy between the two parishes.  

Raphael returned to his duties at the shrine, and in fact saw a great increase in parishioners due to his new reputation.  The little shrine to Lathander might actually be on its way to becoming a church in truth.

Rusty and Gardrid found their pockets full of newly plundered gold, and they decided to use this to purchase Keygan’s shop outright.  They assured a concerned Tilly and Maple that they weren’t going to be evicted, and also weren’t going to have to share their home with a clan of dwarves.  No, the dwarves had other plans.  They set about renovating Jzadirune with a vengeance, removing the traps on its cogwheel doors, restoring the workshops and machinery to working order, and making a new network of secret passages and tunnels using the paths already made by the automatons.  They also began the long, arduous process of trying to reopen the elevator shaft to the Malachite Fortress, but this proved daunting, and they knew that it would be some time before they saw their kindred’s home again.

Wathros formed a fast friendship with Shensen, and when she decided to return to the Lucky Monkey and began repairs, he agreed to accompany her and lend his assistance.  From time to time, the pair would return to Cauldron for supplies and to check in with their friends.

And yet, all was not as peaceful as it seemed in the town.  With recent events, such as the kidnapping/slave ring and the near flooding of the entire city, the residents of Cauldron were feeling less than secure in their homes.  Also, the local thieves guilds had obviously stepped up their activities as well, with the Last Laugh apparently having some role in the kidnappings, and the Alleybashers playing a major part in the death of Sarcem and the theft of the wands of Controlling Water.  The Lord Mayor responded to these concerns by increasing the ranks of the city guard, primarily with mercenaries who were not local.  This didn’t exactly ease the minds of the residents, as these newcomers seemed more aggressive than the previous constables.  Another addition to the city watch was the newly formed Magical Threats Agency.  This group was comprised of arcanists who were specifically trained to respond to ‘unnatural’ threats in the city that the regular guardsmen were not equipped to handle.  The Lord Mayor authorized the MTA, but they were led one of the watch captains, Haanu Pershai.
___________________________________________________________________
The worst of the winter passed uneventfully in the mountains, and the scent of early spring was in the air.  The streets were becoming busier, with the merchants moving their wares out onto the avenues for passersby to peruse.  Tilly, Gardrid and Rusty had come to Magma Avenue to procure more supplies for their renovation work.  They had planned on doing business this day with Maavu, one of the more prominent merchants in the city, and one of the more popular among the common folk, since he had a reputation for flaunting the commerce laws of the local politicians.  

Gardrid was peering intently at a display of picks and hammers, when he felt a slight tremor beneath his feet.  “Did ye feel that?” he said curiously to Rusty.  “Felt like a small quake.  I’m not fer bein’ so sure this volcano’s entirely asleep.”  “Bah!” Rusty waved him off, “Yer imaginin’ things.  I didn’t feel nothin’.  Ye’re just bored, ye are, and lookin’ fer any excuse to stir up some trouble.  City life don’t suit ya.”  “Actually,” Tilly chimed in, “I thought I felt something too.”  “Then yer twice as daft as him!” Rusty barked, “Ye been spendin’ too much time around him, learnin’ swordplay.  Ye be better off payin’ more attention to yer lady than to this crusty old goat.”

At that moment, the wall of the warehouse they were standing in front of exploded outward in a shower of timbers and splinters.  The dwarves ducked instinctively, and Tilly threw himself to the side.  A burly, insectoid creature with massive mandibles, compound eyes, and wisps of flame visible between its plates of chitin stepped out of the rubble and into the middle of the busy street.  In an instant, the avenue was filled with screams and panic.
_____________________________________________________________

Several blocks away, Pez had just exited the shop of Udoo, the Silkmonger.  He’d been sent there by Jenya to purchase several bolts that were to be sent as gifts to the Capitol.  Though he railed at the ignominy of doing common errand running, he knew that Jenya did not hold to hierarchal divisions of labor.  She was just as likely to be seen cleaning out the horse stalls as the stable boys were.  

As he stepped into the street, he heard the commotion coming from the direction of Magma Avenue.  He couldn’t imagine what it would be, and surely the guard would be along in short order, but he might be able to lend some aid in the meantime, especially if people were hurt.  Tucking his bundles beneath his arm, he took to the air, heading for a nearby rooftop to get a better vantage.  
_________________________________________________________

Tilly picked himself up off the ground.  The crowd around him was in full panic, however, rather than running, some of them seemed to be wandering around aimlessly, while others were randomly leaping upon other bystanders.  The creature that had emerged from the warehouse seemed to be paying them no heed.  It had moved to a nearby building and was engaged in ripping a sizeable hole in one of its walls.  Rusty had spoken truly.  Tilly had been itching to try out some of the new skills he’d been learning from Gardrid.  Many a night he had spent in the Tipped Tankard, hoping that the Storm Blades would happen by and start some trouble.  Now was his chance.  He drew his sword and dagger and began dodging through the crowd.  He reached the monster, and while it was still distracted, he began slashing at its chitinous legs.

“Do you realize what that is?” Gardrid shouted at Rusty as they watched the rampaging beast.  “It’s an umberhulk!”  “The Hell ye say!” Rusty gaped at him.  He knew of the creatures.  They were wrecking machines, and a constant threat to those who tunneled beneath the earth, but he’d never heard of one coming to the surface like this, especially in the middle of a city, nor had he ever seen one that had flames coming out of its hide.

Gardrid didn’t bother to reply.  He knew his business, and this was just what he’d been waiting for.  He pulled his axe from its straps on his back and went wading through the panicked masses.  He saw Tilly already engaging the beast, and he smiled to himself.  The little runt might have potential after all.  With a roar, the battlerager lunged ahead, hewing at the umberhulk, his axe sending great spurts of ichor in all directions.
_____________________________________________________________

As it so happened, Wathros was also in town this day.  He had come on one of his regular trips for Shensen, and was just completing his transaction when he too heard the commotion.  He didn’t particularly care what new mischief the city dwellers had gotten themselves into, but he was curious just the same.  He thought a quick peek might provide some entertainment.  Willing himself into the form of an eagle, he began soaring above the rooftops towards Magma Avenue.
______________________________________________________________

The umberhulk whirled around as Tilly and Gardrid continued to harry it.  With one massive claw, it bowled Tilly over, sending him several yards away.  As Gardrid redoubled his attack, the beast suddenly began furiously digging into the ground and vanished.  

Just then a cry sounded from a bit further down the street, “Help me!”  Gardrid turned quickly, expecting an ambush from the umberhulk.  Instead, he saw a street vendor struggling with a pushcart full of fruit, but making no headway.  He appeared to be trying to flee, but was unwilling to leave his livelihood.  Unfortunately, he was directly in the path of the surging crowd.  “C’mon!” Gardrid growled to Rusty, “That idgit’s gonna get himself kilt.”  The dwarves skirted the edge of the panicked civilians and hurried over to the vendor.  “Outta the way oldtimer!” Gardrid shouted, shouldering the man aside and grabbing hold of the handles of the cart.  Rusty joined him and they began heaving the cart towards a nearby alley.
___________________________________________________________

From his perch on the roof of another warehouse across the street from Maavu’s, Pez had watched the dwarves and Tilly battle the umberhulk.  Somehow, he wasn’t surprised to see his friends in the middle of all this.  Leave it to them to find trouble.  He had been preparing to join them when the monster had retreated.  Now his eyes darted all around, looking for signs that it might be resurfacing.  It was then that he noticed a squad of the city watch approaching.  He scowled deeply as he got a closer look at the guardsmen.  They were half-orcs…some of the newly recruited mercenaries hired to swell the ranks of the watch.  Six of them approached the confused crowd and began ordering them to disperse.  However, something was still wrong with the people.  They were continuing to fight each other, or just standing in a daze, or running about babbling incoherently.  Finally, the guardsmen tired of trying to be diplomatic.  The each drew heavy batons from their belts and began beating the people in the crowd.  This just added to the chaos as those nearest the guards began trying to retreat through the others who were not giving way.  This seemed to fuel the guards’ anger, and they became even more savage with their assault.  Pez could feel his own fury rising.  Concentrating, he called upon a minor spell to show him the karmic auras surrounding the guards.  The tinge of red that he saw only confirmed his suspicions.  They were of low morals, and questionable intentions…evil in his eyes.  

Pez leaped from the roof and glided down to the street, coming to land just behind the guards.  As the nearest one raised his baton to level a blow at an elderly woman, the archon seized his arm in an iron grip, “If any of you harm another of these citizens, you will answer to me and the church of Tyr!”   At that moment, he heard another explosion from nearby as the wall of a third warehouse erupted, and the umberhulk emerged once more.
____________________________________________________________

Wathros surveyed the chaotic scene below dispassionately.  He had missed the initial attack of the umberhulk, and so wasn’t sure what all the commotion was about.  Then he spotted Pez berating the guard, and he knew this couldn’t be good.  When the umberhulk made its second appearance, he couldn’t remain an observer any longer.  He began circling down towards the melee, but then he heard a woman scream from an upper window of the building from which the umberhulk had just emerged.  He wheeled about and saw her standing at the sill clutching a baby in her arms, “My baby!” she screamed, “Someone save my baby!”  Suddenly, a look of confusion crossed the woman’s face as she gaped at the umberhulk rampaging below.  She calmly set the baby on the windowsill, where it squirmed and teetered, and then disappeared back into the building.  ‘Strange,’ Wathros thought to himself, but the baby looked safe enough now, so he continued on his way.
__________________________________________________________

As the umberhulk began moving towards the crowd, the guard resumed their attack, screaming at the people to move, and clubbing those who would not, or could not.  Pez immediately disarmed the guard whose hand he held, then shoved the man backwards.  In an instant, the six of them surrounded the archon, brandishing halberds.

About that time, Gardrid and Rusty came back around the corner, and saw what was going on.  Gardrid had no idea why the city watch would be surrounding and menacing Pez, and frankly, he didn’t care.  With a horrific shout, he charged down the avenue, and as one of the guards turned to see what the uproar was about, he was met by the flat side of the battlerager’s blade to his face, and fell like a stone.

Tilly witnessed the altercation between Pez and the guards as well, but unlike Gardrid, he knew full well what was happening.  When he saw Gardrid attack, he knew also that the time for diplomacy had come to an end.  Leaping in behind a second guardsman, the halfling pummeled him twice to the back of the skull with the hilts of his blades, and he too fell unconscious.  

Rusty was confused.  He thought they’d been fighting an umberhulk, not the city guard, and now the umberhulk was back,and no one was fighting it.  What the Hell was going on here?  He began stalking forward, and then the umberhulk turned towards him.  It was the strangest thing he’d ever seen…it had two big bug eyes, but it also seemed to have two human looking eyes and…what was he doing here again?  He looked around, not quite sure where he was, or what he was doing here.  Perhaps it would be better if he just wandered about for a while.  He began singing an old dwarven drinking song to himself.

Wathros was also not sure why no one was attacking the umberhulk.  After all, it did seem to be the more obvious threat.  Oh well, he supposed he’d have to save these city dwellers from their own stupidity again.  Even in his current avian form, he was still capable of calling upon his magic, and so he summoned the lightning, sending it arcing down from the clouds to strike the brute.

Gardrid spun around as another of the guards came at him from his flank.  He caught the man in the chin with the haft of his axe, rocking his head back.  With a quick twist of his hips, he clipped a second one with a stunning right cross, augmented by the mailed gauntlet on his fist.  Both joined their comrades in slumber.  

Pez, now free of the circle of guards, rushed towards the umberhulk, driving his holy blade into its fiendish hide.  The monster flailed about, trying to get at his assailant, but only managing to flatten Tilly again as the halfling moved in to flank.  A second bolt of lightning struck from the sky, and this time the beast fell with a tremendous crash.  Its body then rapidly dissolved into smoke.  

Pez glanced around as more shouts filled the street, this time coming from a group of gnomes wearing the sigil of the MTA.  They were quickly working to calm the crowd, using various Sleep spells and illusions to pacify them.  It was then that Pez saw the baby tottering on the edge of the windowsill above him.  It had worked one chubby arm free, and succeeded in rolling itself off at that moment.  As it plummeted towards the street, Pez leaped to catch it in midair, and then safely returned it to its mother, who stood bewildered at the doorway to the warehouse, looking as if she were not quite sure what had happened.  

Rusty, meanwhile, decided that all the hubbub was giving him a headache.  He started away from all the action at a brisk trot, with no particular destination in mind.
_________________________________________________________

Once the sorcerers of the MTA had the crowd under control and dispersed, they turned their attention to Tilly, Gardrid and Pez.
“Would any of you care to explain what’s going on here?” one feisty female gnome demanded, brandishing a wand at the trio, “Who, or what, caused all this damage?  Why are six members of the City Watch unconscious?  Who are you people?”
Pez quickly stepped forward as spokesman before Gardrid could get them in any more trouble, “I am Pez of Tyr.  These are my associates, Gardrid Craghammer and Tillian Wanderfar.  We are members of the Bright Axes.  Perhaps you’ve heard of us?”
The sorcerer’s eyes narrowed suspiciously for a moment, “Perhaps I have.  Aren’t you the ones who were involved with breaking up the slave ring, and helping out with the recent floods?”
“The same,” Pez nodded, and then he proceeded to explain what had just transpired, complete with details of the guards’ abusive behavior towards the citizens.
“Yes, well,” the gnome said as he finished, “it’s not that I don’t believe you, but we and the guardsmen represent the law around here, and it wouldn’t do for just any vigilante to start taking matters into their own hands.  I’m afraid I’m going to ask you to come along with me back to headquarters.  You can explain it all to the Captain.”
Pez put a restraining hand on Gardrid’s shoulder as the dwarf started to open his mouth, “Of course we will accompany you,” he said.  He turned and looked up towards the rooftops as they were escorted away.  Unnoticed by the MTA mages, a lone eagle took flight from the heights, and drifted lazily along the wind above them.
____________________________________________________________

“Hey, move your ass!”  Rusty blinked in surprise.  He was standing in the middle of a busy intersection, with several large wagons passing him on all sides.  He had no idea what he was doing here, or how he’d arrived.  The last thing he remembered was helping Gardrid to move the old man’s fruit cart to safety.  He looked up at the street sign and realized he was a dozen or more blocks away from the warehouse district.  Cursing roundly, he began trotting up the street and back towards Magma Avenue.

By the time he reached the scene of the battle, more guardsmen had arrived and cordoned off the area.  There was no sign of his friends anywhere, nor any sign of the beast they had been battling.  Most of the guards were busy clearing debris from the road, or discouraging nosy onlookers.  Rusty quickly darted into an alleyway beside the warehouse where the umberhulk had first appeared.  He made his way around to the large hole in the side of the building, and ducked inside.  The place appeared deserted.  Dry goods were scattered all about amid the general wreckage of the wall.  There was no evidence of a hole through which the creature might have tunneled up, but as Rusty continued sifting through the refuse, he came across something very interesting.  There were several sigils inscribed on the floor in a circle beneath the rubble.  They were definitely arcane in origin, and unless the priest missed his guess, they were the same kind used in some conjuring rituals.
___________________________________________________________

“This is a very interesting tale that you tell,” watch captain Haanu Pershai said as she paced back and forth in the interrogation room, “and there are several eye-witnesses to much of what you have said.  Still, that does not excuse your actions against my men.”
Pez leaned forward in his chair, “Your men, and I use that term loosely, considering most of them had more than a little orc blood, were beating innocent people like animals.  We tried to reason with them.”
“You interfered with duly appointed constables in performing their duty,” Pershai retorted, “Who are you to say what constitutes justifiable force?  Those people were in mortal danger, both from that beast and from themselves.  They were either going to be eaten, or were going to trample each other.  My men were dealing with it as they saw fit.  I know you people think you’re Tyr’s gift to this city, but you’re not above the law, and neither am I.  You will be detained here until further notice.”
She turned on her heel, and exited the room, summoning a guard to watch over them in her absence.

“Well, well, well,” the guardsman grinned, “Lookey what we’ve got here.  I should’ve known if there was trouble on the streets, you lot would be in the thick of it.”
Gardrid glanced up, ready to unleash a blistering stream of curses at the smart-mouthed turnkey, but then his face widened in a grin as he recognized Krylscar Endercott, the warrior they had freed from Kazmojen’s dungeon.
“I’ll be damned!” the battlerager cried, rising to grip the man’s hand tightly, “Look at the sorry company we’re forced to keep.  What in the blazes is goin’ on round here anyway?  Since when are the decent men of the constabulary fraternizin’ with the likes of half-breed orcs?
Krylscar shook his head, “Strange times, my friend.  Lot of changes around here lately.  The powers-that-be are awfully shaken up about recent events.  They’ve decided to beef up the watch, which is well and good, but they’ve decided to bring in outsiders…mercenaries.  They’re a rough lot, and you’d best steer clear of them.  The captain though, she’s a good sort.  Don’t fault her.  She’s just trying to do her job the best she can.  Why, it was her that formed the MTA.  I think they’ll do a lot to help keep the peace.”
Pez lowered his voice as he heard footsteps approaching, “We’d appreciate it if you would keep your eyes and ears open for us Krylscar.”  The sergeant nodded, “It’s the least I can do.  I owe you my life.”

The door opened and Pershai strode in, a grim expression on her face, “You’ve been cleared of all charges.  You’re free to go, but I warn you.  Don’t interfere with my people again.”
_________________________________________________________

Raphael was just finishing his sunset service when a town crier burst into the small tabernacle, “Monsters!  There’s monsters loose on Magma Avenue!”
“Calm yourself lad,” the paladin said reassuringly as he moved over to the excited boy.  “What are you talking about?”
The boy fairly quivered with excitement, “There was a giant bug bustin’ up Maavu’s place on Magma!  Folks was runnin’ in all directions!  Then them hero fellas, the Big Axes, they came along and started crackin’ heads! I hear tell they even busted up a couple of them orcy guards!”  The boy then darted back into the street, shouting his news as he went.  Raphael stroked his chin thoughtfully.  Perhaps he’d better pay a visit to the locksmith’s shop…
________________________________________________________

That evening found all the members of the Bright Axes gathered at Keygan’s shop.  Rusty had arrived first, and had calmed a near-hysterical Maple, trying to reassure her the Tilly was not dead (as far as he knew).  Wathros came next, confirming that fact, telling Maple that of course Tilly wasn’t dead, since he was in jail.  Somehow, this didn’t seem to ease her mind.  Later though, Tilly himself showed up, with Pez and Gardrid.  They all began relating the different aspects of their stories, until they had the full account.  Then, they had to tell it all again to Raphael when he came in late.  

“So it would appear this was a deliberate attack,” Pez said.  “The umberhulk was summoned, and not coincidentally, in the middle of Maavu’s warehouse.  Both of the buildings that were damaged belonged to Maavu.  In fact, the creature did not seem interested in battle until we attacked it…only in causing property damage.  Perhaps we should pay Master Maavu a visit.”
“I’ll go,” Raphael volunteered.  He fancied himself something of a diplomat, and he thought he might be a bit more suited for the task than the hot-tempered dwarves, the less-than urbane druid, or the less-than reputable halfling.
“Agreed,” Pez nodded, “You will accompany me.  Tilly, why don’t you and Maple make the rounds at a few of the drinking establishments?  See what the topic of conversation is this evening.”
___________________________________________________________

Pez and Raphael arrived at the palatial home of Maavu, in the upscale district of Obsidian Avenue.  They were met at the door by a liveried servant.  “May I help you?” the man asked, eyeing the armored warriors critically.
Pez introduced himself and Raphael, “We are looking for Master Maavu.  We were instrumental in preventing the destruction of several of his establishments this afternoon.”
“Ah,” the butler said dryly, “then you would be the tenth group of ‘heroes’ to make that claim this evening.  I’ll tell you as I told the others.  My master is unavailable.  If there is any merit whatsoever to your claims, I’m certain he will contact you, and you will be appropriately rewarded.  Good evening.”  The door was unceremoniously shut.  The paladin and the archon looked at each other, “So much for our reputation,” Raphael grinned.
_________________________________________________________

Tilly and Maple prepared to call it a night.  They had visited several pubs, including the Tipped Tankard, the Drowning Morkoth, and even the Coy Nixie.  At each, the focus of conversation had been on the umberhulk attack.  Everyone had their own speculations, anything from the creature burrowing up from the Underdark due to its caverns having been flooded during the winter, to the possibility that Maavu had been keeping the beast as a pet, and would feed customers to it who didn’t pay the prices he offered.  The halflings were able to sort through the more outlandish rumors, and came up with one reliable fact…Maavu had fled Cauldron this very evening, his destination unknown.  
_________________________________________________________

As the heroes regrouped once again at Keygan’s, a soft knock sounded at the door.  “Now who could that be at this time of night,” Maple muttered, opening the door.  On the stoop stood a strikingly beautiful woman, dressed in a very expensive looking gown and cloak.  “I am the Lady Celeste,” she said, smiling at Maple, “I’m looking for the members of the Bright Axes.”  Maple stood aside, letting Celeste enter, but eyeing her with definite dislike.

Celeste bowed slightly before the assembled company, and then produced a small white card, handing it to Pez.  “I would like to arrange a business dinner with you and your comrades for tomorrow, sundown.  I think you will find it profitable.  Please, dress appropriately.”  Without another word, she turned, and disappeared into the night.  Pez turned the card over in his hand, reading the stylized calligraphy on the other side, ‘Cusp of Sunrise/Obsidian Avenue Northeast.’
_________________________________________________________

The Cusp of Sunrise.  The place was well known by reputation to the group, if not by actual experience.  It was an inn and dinner club for the nobility, with access by invitation from a member only.  Its membership was reputed to be quite exclusive.  The companions were not quite sure what to make of their strange visitor or of her even stranger invitation, but they unanimously agreed that they would indeed take her up on it.  It seemed much too strange a coincidence that this offer would come on the exact same day as their altercation with the umberhulk.  Perhaps some answers would be forthcoming.

It was left up to each person’s discretion as to what ‘appropriate dress’ consisted of, and when they gathered outside the club on the following evening, it was obvious that that definition was open to interpretation.  Pez was dressed in his formal clerical robes, his wings protruding dramatically from the back.  He wore a fine chain shirt beneath them, and carried his trumpet in the crook of his arm.  Raphael was likewise adorned in his habit, his holy symbol displayed prominently.  He wore no armor, and carried no weapon, being very familiar with the type of people they would be dealing with.  Wathros had made a great sacrifice and purchased a fine new set of clothes befitting a minor noble, giving up his battered, and rather fragrant hide armor.  He also carried no weapon, and wore a wreath of mistletoe upon his head.  Even Tilly had managed to ‘find’ an appropriate set of clothing for the evening, and a finely wrought golden chain to accessorize.  Gardrid and Rusty were another matter.  The dwarves had indeed purchased new tunics, though they were hardly top of the line.  Further ruining the effect was the fact that they were both wearing their full plate armor, Rusty’s bristling with spikes.  Gardrid’s war axe was prominently on display.  They appeared more ready to enter battle than to engage in a courtly dinner, and Raphael pointed this out to them.  “Mind yer own business, fancy pants,” Gardrid replied tersely, “This is the dwarf way!”  The paladin merely shook his head, and knocked on the door.

The door was opened by an immense, bald man in light blue robes, “Ah!” he beamed upon seeing the group, “You must be the umberhulk people!  I am Renjin.  Welcome to the Cusp of Sunrise!”  Raphael presented their invitation, and Renjin escorted them into the foyer and then stepped behind a large, mahogany desk.  With a large smile fixed on his jovial face, he surveyed each of them in turn.  “Master Pez,” he said, clapping his hands together, “what a fine ensemble you’ve chosen for the evening, and I do admire your pendant and that lovely broach.  The colors offset your…wings…nicely.  And Master Jurgensen,” he said, turning to Raphael, “you look perfectly…holy!”  He was just as enthusiastic towards Tilly and Wathros, complimenting them each on their taste in garments and jewelry.  “Do come in and make yourselves at home in the library.  Lady Celeste will be with you shortly.”  He ushered the four inside, and then turned to regard Gardrid and Rusty, his smile slipping a bit.  “What about us?” Rusty asked, a frown creasing his brow.  “Ah, Master Gardrid, Master Rusty…what a fine display of armament and weaponry.  Planning on battling orcs tonight were we?”  “What do ya mean?” Gardrid asked, resting his axe head on the floor, “The invite said dress appropriately.  This is how dwarves dress fer special occasions.”  “Yes, well,” Renjin replied, “perhaps if we were in a dwarven cave that might be true.  Here, I think you’ll find, you might be overdoing it a bit.”  Gardrid’s face began to develop an ugly red shade and his jowls started to shake.  Rusty knew what was coming, and also knew what a disaster it would be.  “Alright, alright,” he said, holding up his hands to Renjin, “what do ya propose we do?  Go back home?”  “Not at all,” the doorman laughed, “There is a fine clothier just down the block.  I’m sure he can find something to suit even your unique tastes.”  “C’mon Gardrid,” Rusty said, moving to turn the battlerager towards the door.  “I ain’t goin’ nowhere,” Gardrid growled, folding his hands over the butt of his axe and staring unblinkingly at Renjin.  Rusty rolled his eyes, then leaned close to his clansman, speaking in Dwarvish, “Now look, ye dern fool.  When yer not amongst yer own kind, it’s best to do what others do.  Don’t ye be startin’ no trouble here.  Yer gonna ruin it fer everyone.”  “I don’t aim to be startin’ nothin,” Gardrid said, “You go an get yer fancy duds.  I’ll wait here.  I’ll be damned if I’m gonna let fat boy here think he’s better’n the King o’ the Malachite Fortress!”  Rusty sighed, and hurried from the inn, knowing he had to return quickly before the battlerager leveled the place.

Rusty was indeed able to purchase suitable clothing for himself and Gardrid.  When he returned to the Cusp of Sunrise, he found Gardrid still rooted to the spot, glaring at Renjin, who merely smiled back at him.  “Will this do?” the priest asked sarcastically, shoving the clothes at the man.  “Why yes!  Those are fine choices!” Renjin replied, as if the dwarves had come in already wearing them.  Rusty unceremoniously ripped off his old tunic and began stripping off his armor right in the middle of the foyer.  Renjin’s face paled noticeably.  Seeing this, Gardrid grinned evilly and followed suit.  Soon the man had two stark naked, hairy dwarves standing before him.  They took their time donning their new garments, relishing the doorman’s discomfort.  When they were done, they deposited their arms and armor behind the desk.  “ I warn ye,” Gardrid hissed at Renjin, “if they ain’t just the way I left’em when I get back, ye’ll be needin’ more than a set o’ new duds by the time I’m through with ye.”

Once inside, the dwarves found their companions hobnobbing with the upper crust.  The center of the inn was a room some one hundred feet across…a circular tower whose walls were covered in bookshelves and iron ladders on sliding rails.  A score of nobles were present, but only a few were reading.  Most were clustered in conversation as they sipped wine from slender flutes.  Others played a dice game at a series of circular tables.  Tilly was also seated at one of these tables, and Pez was at another, higher stakes one.  Gardrid meandered over to Tilly’s table, and chuckled to himself as he saw the slick little rogue taking full advantage of the nobles’ willingness to part with their gold.  He had to laugh out loud when he saw just the opposite occurring with Pez.  The archon had managed to lose over a thousand galleons in fairly short order, and was forced to withdraw from the game before he lost his fine new clothes as well.  

It wasn’t long before Celeste entered the library.  Many heads turned to watch her as she made her way across the room and greeted her guests.  She led them through a door to the east wing of the inn, and then into a private conference room.  In the chamber sat a dwarf, so old and emaciated that he might pass for a skeleton.  Even his snow-white beard looked ragged and thin, as if it were about to fall out.  Yet he wore fine robes, and beneath them a coat of adamantine chain links.  “You’re the heroes of the city right now, and it’s heroes I need,” the old dwarf wheezed.  “I’ll pay you well to rescue my son.” 

Both Rusty’s and Gardrid’s eyes grew wide, and their mouths fell open in unison, “Me Laird,” both of them said, dropping to one knee and bowing their heads before the older dwarf, for they recognized him, though only just, due to the ravages of his age.  He was Davked Splintershield…father of Zenith Splintershield.  “Ah, my kinsmen,” Davked said, a faint smile coming to his ruined face, “glad it makes my heart to see you.  You know already of my son Zenith.  Never was there a more stalwart defender of the dwarven people.  He was lord of the Malachite Fortress.  He built it to guard the underground approaches to Cauldron.  Ten years ago, he gathered the best of his warriors to him, intending to launch a crusade into the Underdark and rid it of its evil.  He never returned.  I pleaded with him not to go, not to abandon the Fortress.  We nearly came to blows in the heat of the moment.  I admit, I was a harsh, unyielding father to all three of my sons.  Alas, I have paid a terrible price for my intolerance.  My wife, Marta, died last year.  On her deathbed she cursed me for driving our sons away.  I will waste away to nothing unless I make peace with all of them.  Two I have already made amends with, but I am physically unable to travel to Zenith.  That is why I need you to find him for me.”
“Without question, me Laird” Gardrid said, rising, “but…beggin’ yer pardon…how do ye know he still lives?”
“I have had priests and wizards use powerful divinations,” Davked replied, “They have told me that Zenith is being held prisoner in a kuo-toan shrine in the Underdark north of here.  The shrine is called Bhal-Hamatugn.”
“How may we find this place, Laird,” Rusty asked.
Celeste, silent to this point, stood forward, “There is a complication.  As you well know, The Stormblades caved in the only entrance to the Malachite Fortress, and thus into the Underdark.”  Gardrid growled low in his throat as she continued, “However, there is reputed to be a fissure that leads to the Underdark in the mountains north of the city.  Specifically, a hermit named Jared mentioned it to some of Davked’s clansmen.  I have a map that will get you to Jared’s place.  It lies about two days from here by horse.”
“Don’t ye be worryin’ Laird,” Gardrid said, taking the map, “We’ll be findin’ Zenith.  We won’t be back without him.”  The two dwarves then turned, leaving the room, fully expecting their companions to follow them, as if there were never any question that all of them would be in full agreement.


----------



## gfunk

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> Sounds like we gots a Cartman fan here





			
				Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> yeah, how's he as a role model for a celestial?



Cartman has inspirational advice too, particularly appropriate to a Trumpet Archon:

"Follow your dreams. You can reach your goals. I'm living proof. Beefcake. BEEFCAKE!" 

That's the quote Pez always starts when giving his sermons.  You know, to inspire his parishoners to greatness.


----------



## gfunk

Hey JollyDoc, I think your writing style has reached new heights.  I thoroughly enjoyed the last update!

Oh, you forgot to mention that Pez owes Raphael 1,044 gp since the Paladin covered my gambling debts.  What can I say, there are no casinos in Celestia and I went a little overboard.


----------



## Tidus4444

That chapter really summed up what makes your story hours and campaigns so enjoyable to read, Doc.
First, the perception that the heroes really are heroes.  It is quite cool to hear how the townspeople react to the adventures of Pez and Co.
Second, the memorable NPCs.  You almost always seem to find a way to put NPCs back in the story.  Your use of a "main base" helps with this.
Third, the player motivations.  This is more your players than you yourself, but I find it very refreshing.  Too many times have I played in adventures where we all kinda said "We're PCs!  Let's team up!"  And "there's money to be had?  Then we must go!"  Every character has a good reason to be adventuring.


----------



## Lela

Aw, the blessed naked dwarf scene.  Always gets a laugh and always makes a stuffed shirt pale.  Gotta love it.

 And, as gfunk and Tidus have pointed out, your storytelling capabilities are becoming even more astounding as time progresses.  Though perhaps unintentional, I loved how you put the characters in each scene.  Tilly and the dwarves would of course be together and Pez, along with Wathros, would be able to get there easily.  Raphael (love that character concept by the way) though, would have to play catch up later on.

 It just all pieced together so nicely.  I'm very impressed.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey JollyDoc, I think your writing style has reached new heights.  I thoroughly enjoyed the last update!
> 
> Oh, you forgot to mention that Pez owes Raphael 1,044 gp since the Paladin covered my gambling debts.  What can I say, there are no casinos in Celestia and I went a little overboard.




Well, I did mention his loss, but I did want to let you try and save a little face.  I also neglected to mention Pez' affectionate nickname for his lesser celestial friend Raphael...Training Wheels.


----------



## JollyDoc

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> That chapter really summed up what makes your story hours and campaigns so enjoyable to read, Doc.
> First, the perception that the heroes really are heroes.  It is quite cool to hear how the townspeople react to the adventures of Pez and Co.
> Second, the memorable NPCs.  You almost always seem to find a way to put NPCs back in the story.  Your use of a "main base" helps with this.
> Third, the player motivations.  This is more your players than you yourself, but I find it very refreshing.  Too many times have I played in adventures where we all kinda said "We're PCs!  Let's team up!"  And "there's money to be had?  Then we must go!"  Every character has a good reason to be adventuring.




I very much appreciate your comments.  Keeping the SH current is a chore, but it's an enjoyable one.  It gives me a new perspective on the game I'm running, and helps me bring it to life a bit more.  In the previous campaigns I DM'd, I always felt that the background setting was always lacking because the PC's were constantly travelling around, with no home base.  Cauldron is the perfect setting.  The characters are part of the community, and so it makes it much easier to continually weave the NPC's into the plotline.  Thanks again.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Aw, the blessed naked dwarf scene.  Always gets a laugh and always makes a stuffed shirt pale.  Gotta love it.
> 
> And, as gfunk and Tidus have pointed out, your storytelling capabilities are becoming even more astounding as time progresses.  Though perhaps unintentional, I loved how you put the characters in each scene.  Tilly and the dwarves would of course be together and Pez, along with Wathros, would be able to get there easily.  Raphael (love that character concept by the way) though, would have to play catch up later on.
> 
> It just all pieced together so nicely.  I'm very impressed.




Thanks Lela.  I was trying not to make it sound too contrived, but as others have noted, the players themselves have more to do with their own motivations, and each of them had detailed to me ongoing projects and goals for the characters, making it that much easier for me to come up with scenarios developed around those situations.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The quality of the players and the DM is both notable here. Everyone is working together to keep the game fun. My congratulations!


----------



## sithramir

Tallarn said:
			
		

> The quality of the players and the DM is both notable here. Everyone is working together to keep the game fun. My congratulations!




It's enjoyable reading a play through of these dungeon adventures. I use parts of them for ideas and your group, as always, makes the reading excellent. I can't wait to the next part. I think it'll be very funny. Wished I could explain why without spoilers hehe. 

Good job guys keep it up!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

What a chapter - that must have been two or three updates worth of story! It's nice to see that your sessions include a lot of roleplaying as well as dungeon crawling... Also, if the character interaction ingame is only half as it comes accross in your SH, you must have lot's of fun, indeed.


----------



## gfunk

Well, for those of you who are pining for a little combat, you will get it in spades in the next update.

The party ran into a little CR 10 "surprise" and things got messy . . .

Oh man, did it get messy


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

_go into the underdark = get beat up_

Elementary, my dear Watson.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> _go into the underdark = get beat up_
> 
> Elementary, my dear Watson.




Well, this little fiasco happened BEFORE they ever made it to the Underdark.  And yes, Sithramir, it was both amusing...and tragic.  Thanks again to all of you for your contiued reading and your compliments.  You make it all worth the effort.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

You're a teaser, JollyDoc.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> You're a teaser, JollyDoc.




Yes, but it will be well worth the wait.  I hope to have a new post up by Friday, or Saturday at the latest.


----------



## gfunk

Pez just leveled up, so I thought you would enjoy the 8th level Archon. Maybe I should call him "Primetime" Pez. (Major changes have been underlined)

*Pez (Dispenser of Justice)* 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Outsider (Archon, Good, Lawful, Native)*
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+24 (54 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 90 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 27 (+5 Dex, +6 armor, +6 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+10 
*Attack:* _+2 silver greatsword_ +12 melee (2d6+7) or masterwork composite longbow +12 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack:* _+2 silver greatsword_ +12/+6 melee (2d6+7) or masterwork composite longbow +12/+6 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spells, trumpet
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/evil, darkvision 60 ft., resistance to electricity 15, tongues
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 20, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 20, Cha 16
*Skills:* Concentration +13, Escape Artist +14, Hide +14, Knowledge (Local) +9, Knowledge (Religion) +11, Knowledge (The Planes) +11, Listen +14, Move Silently +14, Sense Motive +14, Spot +14
*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (Light), Cleave, Power Attack
*Environment:* Cauldron (Vilhon Reach)
*Organization:* Solitary or troupe (Pez, Gardrid, Tilly, Wathros, Rusty)
*Challenge Rating:* 8 (XP: 29,000 + change)
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good


*Combat*

*Spell-Like Abilities: *3/day -- _detect evil, continual flame, message._ Caster level 8th.
*Spells: *Pez can cast divine spells as a 8th level cleric. He has access to the domains of Air, Destruction, Good, Knowledge, Law, and War. The save DCs are Wisdom-based.
_Typical Cleric Spells Prepared (6/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1; _DC 15 + spell level): _0--cure minor wounds (3), detect magic (2); 1st--command (2), cure light wounds, divine favor (2), obscuring mist*; 2nd--aid*, cure moderate wounds, sound burst (3); 3rd--cure serious wounds, dispel magic, gaseous form*, invisibility purge, magic circle against evil; 4th--divine power (2), freedom of movement, holy smite*_
*Trumpet (Su): *Pez's trumpet produces music of utter clarity and, if he wills it, paralyzing awe. All creatures except archons within 20 feet of the blast must succeed on a DC 16 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds. The save DC is Charisma-based. The archon can also command his trumpet to become a _+2 silver greatsword_ as a free action.

*Major Magic Items*

_Cloak of resistance +1, gloves of dexterity +2, +2 mithral chain shirt, periapt of wisdom +2, 9 elixirs of hide_


-------------------------------------------------

Now, here's a question that I pose to the loyal readers of this SH. Help me optimize Pez even more. Which feat should I take for my 6th HD? As you can see I've gone with Cleave, but here are some possible choices:

a) Cleave (could always use the extra attack)
b) Improved Initiative (+9 on Init checks is pretty good)
c) Combat Expertise (never know when a 30+ AC will come in handy, esp. useful against incorporeal undead and touch attacks)
d) Alertness (Spot and Listen go to +16)
e) Blind-fighting (never caught flat-footed again by invisible attacker)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Personally, I'd choose between Improved Initiative and Combat Expertise. II is usually among the first feats I take, but 30+ AC sounds pretty good, too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'd say Improved Initiative or possibly Spell Penetration. As a Trumpet Archon, you're going to be using your spells more and more as you level, and the ability to bypass Spell Resistance is incredibly useful.

Failing that, Imp Init is never a wasted feat.


----------



## Joachim

Here's another one you might want to consider: Thick Skinned (from Savage Species).  +2 to your in-place DR is pretty significant (increasing your in-place DR by 40% for the cost of a feat is not bad), and it would increase your survivability at higher levels somewhat when you have DR 12 (or more if you take the feat multiple times) rather than DR 10.

You probably already know about my affinity for both Blind-Fighting and Combat Reflexes.  Both are great feats, and Joachim had both.  Going against the grain here, I am not as keen on Improved Initiative as the others posting here.  No offense to anyone previously posted, but I am used to going last in initiative always anyways, and kind of prefer it.

I think if you took Alertness you would be disappointed when you got to higher levels.  With Joachim I took Skill Focus (Concentration) and Combat Casting.  Once I got past level 5 I couldn't fail a casting defensive check, but by the time I reach 15th level, they both looked like wasted feats, and I only got a small handful (throw in Iron Will that I took at 9th, giving Joachim a ridiculously high Will save, and you have 3 wasted feats out of 5 at that point).  If you were going to take a skill-boosting feat, I would take Stealthy, considering your penchant for being the party scout. 

Cleave is never a bad thing, though.


----------



## Joachim

What the heck.  I am bored at work, and Gardrid just reached 8th level, too.  Gfunk shouldn't be the only one having fun...

*Gardrid Craghammer (Slayer from Glaugathor)*
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)*
*Hit Dice:* 8d12+32 (89 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* Move 30' (6 squares), Climb 20' (4 Squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (+2 Dex, +6 Armour, +1 Deflection), 13 touch, 19 flat-footed
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +8/+12
*Attack:* _+1 Great Axe_ +13 melee (1d12+7) or _+1 Silver Heavy Flail_ +13 melee (1d10+6)
*Full Attack:* _+1 Great Axe_ +13/+8 melee (1d12+7) or _+1 Silver Heavy Flail_ +13/+8 (1d10+6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 feet/5 feet
*Special Attacks:* None
*Special Qualities:* Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge, Rage 3/day, DR 1/-, Trap Sense +2, +2 verses spells, spell-like abilities, and poison, 60' darkvision, Stonecunning, +1 to hit goblinoids and orcs, +4 to AC verses Giants
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills:* Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge(Nature) +7, Listen +13, Survival +9, Swim +0
*Feats:* Power Attack, Cleave, Iron Will
*Environment:* Cauldron or Jzadirune (Vilhon Reach)
*Organization:* Solitary or Troupe (Gardrid, Pez, Tilly, Wathros, Rusty, Raphael)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

_Before you stands a strange looking, unattractive, and exceptionally odorous dwarf.  His hair has been cut in mohawk style, which along with his beard has been dyed bright orange.  His face and ears are spotted with piercings, and large tatoos cover his arms.  In his hands he carries a huge axe.  His face becomes a rictus of rage, slobber begins rolling off his lips, and he charges!_

The battlerager Gardid Craghammer is one of the Slayers of Glaugathor, a strange lodge of battleragers whose internal system to delineate rank is based on the most powerful creature slain by the individual slayer.  While only short of beard, Gardrid's rank and title has swollen immensely since he and his clansman, Rusty Anvilbreaker, decided to leave Glaugathor in search of adventure in Cauldron.

COMBAT

*Rage:* Gardrid can rage 3/day, gaining a +4 bonus to Strength and Constitution, +2 morale bonus to Will saves, and -2 to AC.  Gardrid's rage lasts for 9 rounds.

EQUIPMENT

_+1 Great Axe, +1 Silver Heavy Flail, +1 Chainmail, Ring of Protection +1, Cloak of Resistance +1, Slippers of Spider Climbing, Ring of Feather Falling, Amulet of Health +2, 2 Oils of Bless Weapon, 6 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds_


----------



## Nightingale 7

Hey Gfunk,did you consider taking Extend Spell for your feat?

Those cleric buffs are going to be more useful the more they last.And it also paves the way toward Persistent Spell.I know you won't reach the high levels a pure cleric does,but even extended or persistent low level buffs like Divine Favor,Aid etc are going to help you a lot.

I guess Joachim can inform you about these too,seeing that he is the cleric specialist of the group.

Barring metamagic feats you could go for Combat Expertise,II and Cleave ain't too shabby either.I have a special fondness towards Combat Expertise,since my Bladesinger used to utilize it to great effect.My teammates dubbed my character "AC elevator",since I used to adjust my AC almost every single round!


----------



## JollyDoc

DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS

As it turned out, there was very little discussion on the matter.  The others knew that Gardrid and Rusty would not be dissuaded from this mission.  It was, after all, the very reason they had come to Cauldron.  Furthermore, the others also knew that each of them owed their lives to the dwarves at some point or another, and they could not refuse to offer their assistance after all they had been through together.  

Pez received permission from Jenya to take a temporary leave of absence.  Tilly said his goodbyes to Maple, who was understanding, but still wiped tears from her eyes as her partner walked out the door.  Wathros sent word to Shensen that his return would be delayed, and Raphael closed the shrine, posting a notice saying services would resume at a date to be announced.  So it was, without fanfare, that the Bright Axes set out from Cauldron once again, journeying north, deeper into the mountains, following the map Celeste had given them.  They were all mounted, save for Pez, who flew above and ahead of the group, scouting, and Wathros, who joined the archon in eagle form.  The trip was a brief one, only taking two days, but it was not uneventful.  The wilds around the frontier city were far from tame, and far from safe.  Along the way the company encountered many dangerous and deadly creatures, including a land shark, a scavenging troll, hunting griffons, marauding ogres, and cunning displacer beasts.  It was a harrowing journey, but the companions were veterans now, skilled at working together, and it was more unfortunate for these monsters and beasts that they encountered the Bright Axes than the other way around.

Several hours after dawn on their third day of travel, the company came upon a scenic alpine meadow.  In its center sat a thatch hut surrounded by a low wooden fence crudely painted to look as if it were made of brick and mortar.  Four thick posts had been driven into the ground at each corner of the fence, and a mixture of wood and fabric had been strung between them to form an unconvincing simulation of a stone tower.  Here and there tufts of straw poked out of gaps in the walls of these ‘towers.’
As they gazed at the strange sight, something far stranger, and much more alarming suddenly drew their attention.  With a whoosh of crimson wings, what was unmistakably a smallish (if one considered an elephant small) dragon soared over the ridge west of the hut, bearing down on it quickly.  Just then, an old man dressed in tattered robes and carrying a silver rod ran from the hut, heading towards the party.

Tilly, guessing that the old man was the Jared they were looking for, spurred his war pony forward, trying to reach him before the dragon did.  Behind and above him, he could hear the voices of Pez and Rusty raised in incantation.  No doubt they were preparing themselves for the horrific battle that would come if the dragon was intent on this particular prey.  Out of the corner of his eye, he saw Wathros dropping out of the sky, and coming to land near his wolf, obviously taking up a defensive position.  Just as Tilly reached the man, Pez swooped in behind him, “Are you Jared?” the archon shouted, “What is going on here?”
“It is fortuitous that you have arrived my knights!” the old man shouted, “The beast means to raze our fair kingdom!  Onward my soldiers!  Onward for Anduria!”  He then raised his silver rod with a flourish, and in the blink of an eye his weather-stained garments became beautiful robes, rich enough for a king, and indeed a golden crown now sat upon his brow.  Pez turned with a scowl towards Tilly and said dryly, “Wonderful.  He’s mad.  Make sure he doesn’t injure himself.”  With that he took to the air once more and landed in front of the hut, shouting up at the approaching wyrm, “Here!  I challenge you!  Face my wrath if you will!”
_________________________________________________________
Gotrrod, for that was the dragon’s name, watched the scene below him with calm disdain.  He didn’t know who these other humans were, only that they were interfering with his immediate goals.  So be it, they could all roast together.  Still, they did appear to be a well-armed lot and there was no sense taking unnecessary risks.  He hovered in the air above the hut, his great wings churning up great clouds of dust on the ground, and he began calling upon his somewhat rudimentary arcane skills to gird himself a bit more effectively for combat.
__________________________________________________________
Rusty could not see the dragon well, hidden as it was within the swirling dust devil, but he could hear its voice chanting clearly.  This was not the dragon tongue it spoke in, but the language of magic.  It was a spell-caster, and it was preparing defensive magics against them.  Thinking quickly, the priest called upon his own divine abilities and began weaving a counter spell, meant to negate the protections woven by the dragon.  
Just then, he heard the old man shouting something from the middle of the field, and it took him a moment to realize that he was…reciting poetry.

“And lo!  The brave knights of Anduria fair,
Faced the dragon, far from its lair.
They weaved their magic to defend their home, 
To teach the beast no more to roam!”

Strangely enough, Rusty began to feel…inspired.  Though the man’s words were nonsense, something about them stirred the warrior in him.  He began to feel that indeed they would defeat this dragon and defend their…kingdom?

Pez continued to stare upward as the dragon hovered above.  He wasn’t sure of the wisdom of this present course of action, but at least Jared was momentarily out of harm’s way.  But then he heard a sharp intake of breath from the cloud overhead, and suddenly he was enveloped by heat and fire.  The hut immediately ignited into a bonfire.  Pez could feel his skin blistering and his hair smoldering.  He nearly collapsed from the sheer pain, but he stayed on his feet, and for a moment, he had a clear view of the beast directly over him.  Focusing through the pain, he hurled a sonic blast of magical energy at it.  He had hoped to stun the dragon, causing it to fall to earth, but the creature was too strong for that.  Still, it obviously felt pain from the sound burst, as it roared in rage.  Knowing he would not be able to withstand another such assault, Pez leaped into the air, and soared low to the ground, out across the field towards Rusty, needing the healing abilities of the priest so that he could fight on.

Wathros watched the battle with dread, but also with a morbid curiosity.  He had come to Cauldron seeking the ranger Oso, who had been sent by the Emerald Enclave to gather information about a marauding red dragon in the mountains nearby.  Could this be that same creature?  Somehow, the druid doubted it.  Though this beast was impressive to be sure, he did not think that a body as powerful as the Enclave would concern itself with such an obviously young wyrm.  No, this was probably the offspring of the monster they were looking for, but that fact was not at all reassuring.  Whatever the case might by, Wathros knew that if he was going to have any chance to report this sighting to his superiors, he was going to have to survive here and now.  He began a summoning spell, opening up a portal to the plane of air, and calling a creature forth that he thought might provide a distraction, and inflict some damage at the same time.  Out of thin air, a small hawk appeared near the dragon.  Wathros imparted his command mentally to the elemental, and it wheeled towards the beast, opening its beak, and spewing out a bolt of pure electricity.  The druid then immediately began weaving another spell, intending to begin calling the lightning from the clouds above.

Tilly felt helpless.  He was trying desperately to control his mount to keep it from bolting, while at the same time attempting to stay near the insane hermit and keep him out of harm’s way.  Meanwhile, Pez was taking the brunt of the assault, and no one was able to assist him.  Desperate, the halfling drew his crossbow from his saddle and lined up a shot, firing it almost blindly into the billowing dust storm.  He was stunned to hear an answering screech from the dragon.  He had actually hit it!
__________________________________________________________
Gotrrod was furious!  These insects had actually caused him pain!  How dare they?!  Well, he would show them the error of their audacity.  He would scorch the earth for miles around, and their bones as well.  He could hear the sounds of spell weaving again, and knew that the one who commanded the lightning bird was attempting to summon even more magic against him.  The puny creature was not going to get that chance.  Beating his wings furiously, Gotrrod began winging his way out over the meadow.
__________________________________________________________
“Many thanks, my friend,” Pez said as Rusty mended the worst of his wounds.  “What’re ye waitin’ fer?” the taciturn dwarf replied, “Get back in there, and try not to mess up my stitchery.”  Pez nodded silently, and then gazed up at the looming shape of the dragon as it closed rapidly on Wathros’ position.  He was the only one of the group capable of reaching the beast.  He gathered himself, and steeled his resolve.  He knew this might be his final act on this plane of existence, but he comforted himself with the knowledge that at least he might finally be able to return home to Celestia.  Gripping his sword in both hands he took a running start and leaped skyward, pumping his wings mightily in a full out charge for the wyrm.  At the last moment, the dragon caught sight of his approach.  Its neck whipped about like a coiled viper and it struck at him, clamping down across his ribs and opening up new and terrible wounds.

From the ground Wathros watched Pez’ noble, if perhaps futile, charge.  He tried to aid the archon in the only way he could, hurling bolts of lightning from the clouds, while at the same time directing his conjured elemental to continue its own electrical assault.  

Gotrrod wheeled about to confront Pez, swooping his wings down to keep him hovering in mid-air.  Pez knew what was coming, and tried to bring his blade up to fend off the assault, but it was like holding out a twig to stop a charging bull.  With teeth and claws the dragon tore into the warrior, like a cat pouncing upon a mouse.  As Pez was thrown backwards, the wyrm followed up with a tremendous swipe of its tail, buffeting the archon end over end.  He spiraled from the sky, hitting the ground in an unmoving heap.  At that moment, the hawk-like air spirit dove at Gotrrod, spitting lightning at the dragon’s eyes.  Gotrrod shrieked in rage and pain, and then snapped his jaws down upon the elemental, crushing it instantly.

Rusty watched as Pez fell, and cursed roundly.  Urging his mount into a gallop he quickly closed to the fallen warrior.  He was still alive, but just barely.  Again calling upon his formidable powers of healing, the dwarf began mending Pez’ injuries.  Shortly, Pez opened his eyes, and coughed up a gout of blood.  He rose quickly to his feet, wiping his mouth and retrieving his sword.  He didn’t say a word to the priest, only nodded again.  “The Bright Lady’s blessin’ be upon ye lad,” Rusty said solemnly.  He guessed he was sending his friend to his death, but what other option was there?  Then, he heard Jared’s voice again calling out from the middle of the field.

“Like an angel of light,
The winged warrior took flight.
He looked into the dragon’s maw,
And his own death he foresaw.”

“He was struck from the sky,
And at the dark shore he did lie.
But he rose from the ground,
And his great trumpet did sound.”

“The battle was not done,
He would not stop till ‘twas won.
So once more he did fly,
And this time the dragon would die!”

Again, Pez felt himself stirred by the old fool’s nonsensical words.  Beyond that, he felt stronger some how, and fearless.  He felt those words to be true, portentous.  He would indeed win victory this day!

However, at that precise moment, Gotrrod’s fiery breath engulfed the spot where Pez and Rusty stood, enveloping Wathros and Onesock as well.  The wolf and the druid both immediately dropped to the ground, rolling over and over to try and extinguish the flames.  Wathros quickly pulled a healing elixir from his belt, quaffing its contents to staunch his pain so the he would not lose his concentration on his spell.  Gesturing once again, he rained lightning down upon Gotrrod, hoping to distract the dragon before it could gather itself for another attack.  Rusty cast one final healing charm upon Pez and then turned his horse away, “Yer own yer own from here, boy!  I can’t stand the heat!”  Digging his heals into the horse’s flanks, the priest tore across to the other side of the field, where he could take a momentary respite and tend to some of his own grievous wounds.

Furious at the dragon’s relentless assault, and at their apparent inability to stop it, Pez flung his sonic blast skyward again.  Yet again it failed to have the desired effect, but still the beast was injured.  While it was still reeling, Pez flew at it once more.  Gotrrod recovered just as the archon approached.  He barrel-rolled underneath the winged warrior, biting at his leg as he passed.  Then, coming up behind the archon, the dragon leaped full upon him.  Pez was completely overwhelmed, and he felt himself slipping into blackness for the second time.  He was unconscious as his body struck the ground near Wathros, bleeding profusely.  The druid quickly scrambled over to his friend, feeling his thready pulse.  He was no healer, but he was at least able to stop the hemorrhaging.  As he stood up to renew his lightning assault upon the wyrm, he felt a shadow pass over him.  He looked up just as Gotrrod’s mouth opened wide, and a blast of liquid fire was the last thing he saw.

Tilly looked on in horror.  How could this be happening?  First Pez, twice, and now Wathros and Onesock as well, for the wolf had been right by his master’s side as that last burst struck.  What were they going to do?  He looked around, trying to see if there was any hope of fleeing, or of finding cover.  His eyes fell upon Gardrid.  The battlerager stood rigid in the center of the meadow, his face a rictus of rage as he stared helplessly at the dragon and at his fallen companions.  The dwarf began striding purposefully towards the carnage, screaming up at the beast in his native tongue, spittle and froth flying from his mouth.  
“Gardrid!  No!” Tilly shouted after him.  It was suicide.  He was walking to his death.  Tilly spurred his horse into a run, closing the distance with the battlerager just as the dragon circled once, and then finally landed, only a few scant yards away.

Coherent thought had left Gardrid.  This whole time he had been forced to watch impotently as Pez fought alone, and fell.  As Wathros threw all that he had at the dragon, and fell.  No more.  He would bring the dragon to him, even if it tore him to shreds.  He would not let his friends’ deaths be meaningless.  He hurled the most vile dwarven curses he could imagine at the monster, taunting it and cajoling it, and now it seemed to have had the desired effect.  The beast was here, and blood red, killing fury was all that the battlerager felt.  

Tilly angled his horse between Gardrid and the dragon, hoping to delay the dwarf long enough to snap him to his senses.  He never got a chance, however, as Gotrrod lunged at him, raking him with its razor talons, and almost unseating him.  Gardrid roared and rushed towards the dragon, who immediately turned on him and bit him savagely.  The dragon moved with feline grace, leaping forward with blinding speed.  Its fangs flashed, snapping repeatedly at Gardrid, while it buffeted Tilly with its sail-like wings.  Its tail lashed like a whip, snapping into the battlerager as he staggered under the brutal assault.  At that moment, Rusty, who had ridden back across the field to aid his friends, had been trying to maneuver around behind Gardrid, hoping to give the battlerager the last of his healing power, when he was struck full on by one of Gotrrod’s claw-tipped wings.  The priest was knocked from his horse, and sprawled, unmoving, several yards away.

“A new warrior took up the fight,
A dwarf whose axe was burning bright.
Though battered and beaten by the dragon’s ire,
He would not succumb to the burning fire.”

Jared’s song rang out clear, causing all who heard it to hesitate for an instant.  Gardrid’s heart began to swell with pride.  Yes, he was indeed Hela’s shining Axe.  He would not succumb.  With another roar, he leaped at the wyrm, his axe blade whirling so fast as to appear as nothing but a blur.  Gotrrod did not retreat, but met him head-on, ripping and tearing into the dwarf with renewed fury.  Blood flew in fountains, through from whom, it was unclear.  Tilly circled wide of the melee, fear a tangible taste in his mouth.  Still, he knew Gardrid couldn’t maintain this pace for much longer.  He would fall, and then it would be his own turn.  He had to act now.  Summoning a reserve of courage he did not know he had, he drew both his blades, and with a cry of pure desperation, he bounded upon the dragon’s back.  Gotrrod hissed and spat, rearing up and whipping from side to side, trying to dislodge the halfling.   Tilly plunged one sword into each of the wyrm’s ears, twisting them as they sank home.  Gotrrod shrieked in agony, standing up to his full height on his hind legs.  Tilly held on desperately, but then the dragon dropped straight backward, landing fully on his back, and crushing the small halfling beneath all his weight.  The dragon rolled instantly to his feet, just as Gardrid came rushing in.  Gotrrod breathed a torrent of flames upon the dwarf, pushing him away, and staggering him enough to move in for the kill.  At that moment, Jared stepped between the combatants, “The dragon breathed its final breath, before it tasted lasting death!”  With a snort of disdain, Gotrrod slapped the old man away with his tail, chuckling as the frail bag of bones did not rise again.  He would feast this day, to be sure.  He had just one minor detail to deal with.  As he turned his attention one last time towards Gardrid, his eyes flew open in shocked surprise as the dwarf’s axe buried itself between them.  A small wisp of flame and smoke escaped his mouth as he breathed his last.
__________________________________________________________
Gardrid staggered over to where Rusty lay.  His friend was still alive, thank the gods.  Rummaging in the priest’s belt pouches, he found several healing draughts.  He drank one himself to keep from losing consciousness, then fed one to Rusty.  The two of them then went to each of their companions.  Wathros and Tilly were dead, there could be no doubt.  Pez still clung to life, as did Onesock.  “Get the paladin,” Rusty said curtly to Gardrid as he began trying to revive Pez.  Raphael had remained behind in the jungle in case Jared’s place had been in trap.  He would be the rear guard.  Now it seemed the group had made a fatal error in leaving anyone behind.  

Gardrid retrieved one of the horses and rode quickly into the wilderness.  Within an hour he had found Raphael and explained very briefly what had transpired.  The paladin was grief and guilt stricken.  They hurried back to the clearing and found Pez conscious again.  Rusty was tending to Jared and had already bound Onesock’s wounds, though the wolf lay still as death.  “Pez, I…” Raphael began, but he was silenced by a cold look from the archon.  Pez didn’t blame the paladin, of course.  It had been a group decision.  He was just in no mood for meaningless apologies.  He set Raphael to work helping Rusty and he went and gathered up Tilly’s and Wathros’ bodies.  “What are ye about?” Gardrid asked, as he noticed Pez stripping off all of their gear.  “I’m taking them back to Cauldron,” Pez answered, not looking at him.  “I’m taking them to Jenya.  Maybe she can…help.”  “Help?” Gardrid asked incredulously, “I’m afraid they're a bit beyond that, less of course she’s got some last words to say over’em.”  “She may be able to do more than you think,” Pez said.  These people had been his responsibility.  He should be lying here, not them.  They had looked to him for leadership and guidance, and he had only succeeded in leading them to their deaths.  He had to answer for that.  He was beginning to understand what it meant to be truly mortal, and what it meant to suffer loss.  

Wathros had carried a magical backpack, capable of carrying far more than it appeared.  Pez emptied it completely, and then opening the center compartment, he carefully tucked Tilly into it.  He then shouldered Wathros, and turned one final time to Gardrid.  “See what you can learn from the old man.  I’ll be back in a day…two at the most.”  Spreading his wings, he then lifted into the sky, and quickly vanished over the tree line.
_________________________________________________________
When Gardrid returned to the others, he found Jared awake, and talking animatedly.  “My noble and glorious knights!” he said, clapping his hands together gleefully, “You have made your king, and Anduria proud this day!”  “Stop yer babblin’ old-timer,” Gardrid snapped.  “What’s this Anduria yer on about?  And in case ye didn’t notice, we lost two of our men in that fight!  What kind of score did that dragon have with ye?”  Jared’s face became somber for a moment.  “Alas, I mourn the loss of your brothers-in-arms.  Truly their exploits will be told in the annals of the kingdom for years to come.  I know not why yon wretched beast struck.  Great and powerful is Anduria, and its wealth is known far and wide.  Dragons are avaricious creatures, and no doubt this one sought to add Anduria’s gold to its own trove.  What is Anduria, you ask?  Why…this!”  Jared began making strange gestures in the air, and muttering arcane words.  In an instant the meadow was transformed into rolling countryside, with bountiful farmland of tilled fields.  In the distance a grand castle stood, pennants flying.  “It’s a figment,” Rusty muttered aside, having recognized the spell cast by Jared, “This one’s nuttier than a bedbug.”  “Look mister,” Gardrid said, turning again to Jared, a look of exasperation on his face, “We’re from Cauldron.  We were sent to ye by a lady named Celeste.  She said you could point the way to an entrance to the Underdark.”  “Cauldron!” Jared shouted happily, “How is that town?  It is certainly one of the finer ones in my realm.  Are the resident’s carefree under the gentle hand of the Lord Mayor?  I am cheered to see the city rebuilt after the long siege by the army of Kheltos.”  “Er…whatever,” Gardrid said, shaking his head, “About that path to the Underdark?”  “Indeed,” Jared continued, “It is located in a foul place known as the Pit of Seven Jaws.  If some servant will fetch me pen and parchment, I can easily sketch you a map to the place.  Why, just last week I sent five-hundred of Anduria’s finest to guard against an incursion by the mind flayers.”  Rusty provided writing materials for the hermit, and while he was busy drawing asked about Zenith.  “Know him?” Jared said, looking up from his work, “He bowed before this very throne before he left to battle the mind flayers of the Underdark.  I sent five hundred of Anduria’s finest to act as the vanguard of his army.”  “Ye sure got a lot of troops to loan out,” Gardrid said sarcastically, “Oh yes,” said Jared, “Anduria’s army is mighty.  If you like, I can send a battalion with you as well.”
___________________________________________________________
Pez flew swiftly through the rest of the day and into the night.  He arrived in Cauldron well after moonrise, and alighted upon the rooftop of the temple. He found Jenya alone in her study.  She rose quickly, a stricken look upon her face as he deposited his dead companions on the floor before her.  He told her the story of what befell them, “So you see,” he finished, “their deaths are upon my head.  I beseech you to offer what aid you may.”  Jenya looked sadly upon her old friend, “Do not take this on yourself Pez.  They made their own choices, and laid down their lives willingly.  You would have done the same in their place, and almost did from what you tell me.  Still, raising the dead is no small feat.  It is a costly process, and the gods do not look lightly upon petitioners being plucked from their realms.  I shall have to ask the dead if they wish to return before I can complete this task.”

The next morning, Tilly and Wathros were laid upon altars in the main chapel, purple shrouds draped about them.  Jenya began the lengthy ritual, calling upon one of the most holy of Tyr’s powers…the return of the dead to life.  She reached out across the span of the planes, touching the distant souls of the dead men.  She asked each one if they desired to return to their lives and complete the quest they had set for themselves.  Both answered affirmatively, and the ceremony was complete.  Tilly and Pez were weak as newborn babies as they opened their eyes, but the priests of the temple healed their fatigue and their lingering wounds.  By the next day they were ready, and eager to return to their friends and proceed with their mission.
________________________________________________________
The reunion was a happy one, and many stories were swapped of the battle with Gotrrod, greatly embellished by Jared.  The crazy hermit was saddened to see his ‘knights’ leave, but he wished them well, instructing them to report to the captain of the Andurian guard when the reached the Pit of Seven Jaws.  The companions agreed indulgingly, and then set out once more into the mountains, headed north again.

They were on the road another day and a half before they came upon another alpine meadow.  This one, however, was scarred by a forty-foot wide pit in its center.  It was surrounded by low mounds of dirt and rock that had once filled it.  A metal-grate, spiral stairway wound its way down along the inner surface of the hole.  The bottom was some sixty feet below.  The party began the descent cautiously, with Pez circling down to the bottom quickly, and Gardrid landing right behind him, having jumped from the top of the pit and floated harmlessly down using a magic bauble he had purchased.

No sooner had his feet touched the floor, than Gardrid heard a loud hiss coming from the dark recesses under the staircase.  He could now see a large rift in the southern wall of the pit, and within this opening stood a monstrous beast with a reptilian body and seven snake-like heads topping seven long, sinuous necks.  Gardrid recognized the creature as a hydra.  He had seen dead ones in the trophy halls of his clan, and had been told horrific stories of what fearsome beasts they were, and how chopping off one of its heads merely made it sprout two more.  While the battlerager was lost in his reverie, the hydra emerged from the shadows and lashed out at him, the jaws of one of its heads latching firmly onto his arm.  Gardrid cursed in pain and anger.  Gripping his axe in his free hand, he began chopping at the beast, opening great rents in its hide.  However, as quickly as the wounds appeared, they began to immediately heal.  Pez quickly rushed to his friend’s side, determined that no one else would fall on his watch.  He leveled his great sword at the creature and drove it deep into its body.

The rest of the group began descending the stairs rapidly, hearing the sounds of combat below.  They had made it about halfway down, when a blast of frigid air struck them from below.  Several of the hydra’s heads had opened their mouths and breathed frost from them.  Gardrid and Pez had also been struck.  This was something Gardrid had definitely not heard of…cold-breathing hydras.  Wasn’t just being a hydra bad enough?  The dwarf redoubled his attacks upon the creature, inflicting several more telling blows, but taking several in return from the snapping teeth.  

Tilly decided that he was not making good enough time.  He’d made it just over halfway down the stairs when the breath weapon struck.  He’d had quite enough of breathing reptiles to last him a life time, and he wasn’t going to sit around and wait for this one to finish him off.  Grabbing the stair rail, he vaulted over the side, somersaulting in mid-air to land on his feet twenty-five feet below.  Not to be outdone, Onesock also leaped over the railing, landing gracefully right in front of the hydra and not hesitating to start some biting of his own.  Once again the hydra unleashed its icy breath, leaving a layer of frost on the skin of everyone.  It continued to bite and snap, but its attacks were becoming slower and weaker.  Despite its amazing recuperative powers, it was just losing too much blood to keep up, and one final blow from Gardrid’s axe ended its struggle altogether.  

Beyond the hydra’s corpse the rift sloped away into darkness, leading deeper into the bowels of the earth.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I must say, that really was a tough encounter! A dragon out in the open has proven very deadly once again... That's something for Gardrid to talk to his battlerager buddies about! Is he keeping the head or is the damage too great? 

Nice ryhming JollyDoc, the crazy hermit really came accross.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Great stuff!

I'm interested to know how great an effect the Bardic Music (I presume that was what it was?) had on the party. Were there any rolls that wouldn't have been made without it?


----------



## gfunk

Jared was using a couple of songs that were critically important to avoiding a TPK.  The first was _Insipre Courage (Su)_ which gave us all +1 morale bonuses on some saves, attack and damage rolls.  The second (and most important) was _Inspire Greatness (Su)_ which gives one recipient 2 bonus HD (d10s), +2 competence to attacks and +1 competence to Fort.

_Inspire Greatness_ prevented Pez from dying the second time the dragon breathed on him and it also allowed Gardrid to stand toe to toe with the dragon to the bitter end.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> I must say, that really was a tough encounter! A dragon out in the open has proven very deadly once again... That's something for Gardrid to talk to his battlerager buddies about! Is he keeping the head or is the damage too great?
> 
> Nice ryhming JollyDoc, the crazy hermit really came accross.




Thanks NWK.  As Gfunk mentioned, Jared was a key player in this encounter, and I wanted to portray him accurately.

As a side note, when the party began this adventure (which is designed for 4 6th level characters), they were effectively a 7th level party, consisting of six members.  Bear in mind, not all of them were 7th level, but that was average party level.  So, using the Scaling the Adventure tips in the adventure, I boosted the encounters one notch.  There was some discussion as to wheter or not increasing the dragon's age category from juvenile to young was the deciding factor in this battle, and it's a point I'm giving serious thought to, since I have already scaled the remainder of the adventure as well.  I don't want to obliterate the party, obviously, but I also want them to be adequately challenged.  As of right now, Pez and Gardrid are 8th level.  Wathros and Tilly are 7th level (again.  They each lost a level as a result of Raise Dead, but subsequently recovered enough experience to regain it).  Rusty is also 7th level,and Raphael is 5th (but ECL 6th due to being an Aasimar).  I would appreciate any insights on this dilemma, especially from any of you familiar with the adventure and the coming encounters (do not, of course, reveal any information or spoilers please).


----------



## Hammerhead

While I have no experience in running the dungeon path adventures, I wouldn't scale the adventures, even if the PCs are slightly more powerful. When you scale the encounters, the victorious characters gain even more experience points. You then need to scale the encounters in the next adventure to a higher difficulty as well, creating a large amount of work for yourself. It's better to let them be more powerful for an adventure, gain less experience, and have levels appropriate for the next adventure in the series. For example, as 8th level PCs facing ECL 6 challenges, they'll gain less experience and will likely only make it 9th level or so, appropriate for the next adventure.

Besides, looking at how many deaths, near-deaths, and near-TPKs, can you see how an easy encounter or two might be a bad thing?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

edit: irrelevant post


----------



## bbarrington

JollyDoc,
I'm also running Shackled City and will be starting Zenith Trajectory next week. My party consists of 5 7th lvl characters and a 5th lvl cohort.  I too was planning on scaling the adventure but after reading your report I've changed my mind. I noticed you didn't scale the hydra up to 8 heads though. That would have been really nasty.

How does Paizo come up with the character levels for the adventure? Don't they know that four characters going through the entire adventure path would be at least one level ahead? Heck, the 4th adventure is for 8th lvl characters and my PC's are half-way there after Flood Season!


----------



## JollyDoc

Thanks for the tips so far.  You have a very valid point Hammerhead, and one I had not considered.  Bbarington, originally, I had scaled the hydra to 8 heads, but after the fight with the dragon, I ditched that plan.  Things were bad enough already.  I'm not sure what the thought process was on these level set-ups for these adventures.  Personally, I think that four characters of the appropriate levels might not be able to handle them.  However, in their defense, I imagine they had planned on there being at least one arcane spellcaster in the group who would be able to do more damage to the dragon while in the air.  A lesson well learned.


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Bbarington, originally, I had scaled the hydra to 8 heads, but after the fight with the dragon, I ditched that plan. Things were bad enough already. I'm not sure what the thought process was on these level set-ups for these adventures. Personally, I think that four characters of the appropriate levels might not be able to handle them.



Words of prescience, my friends, words of prescience . . .


----------



## sithramir

I would personally suggest scaling the adventure with all the suggestions they gave in the magazine but keeping the exp the same as it would normally be if it wasn't scaled.

  You may see this as unfair to an extent but it has two things that will occur:

1st) They are getting less exp than they would have if they had been the correct level since they are higher level and due to that would not get as much exp.

2nd) They will then end up at the end having the ammount of exp that they were supposed to have or closer to it due to 1.


THEN! I would calculate the exp they would have made if you gave them scaled exp (subtracting what they already got) and use this "extra" exp as bonus exp to given based on role playing purposes, etc. 

  This way you now can give them the same exp and have them be a bit higher only if you choose to. If you choose not they will end up being where they are supposed to be in the adventure paths. But it also reminds them to worry more about the fun and role playing than the exp from any specific battle.

  This works particularly well in my campaign as I do have some power players (and I power play my NPC's) but I like to keep the role playing to a maximum if possible and remind them that this isn't just "I want my lvl 12 this session so lets smite big things quicker". 

   I don't see that at all in yours but while my role playing is good its not great and it gives me more control of exp without actually cheating them for what they've accomplished.


----------



## Joachim

sithramir said:
			
		

> This works particularly well in my campaign as I do have some power players (and I power play my NPC's) but I like to keep the role playing to a maximum if possible and remind them that this isn't just "I want my lvl 12 this session so lets smite big things quicker".
> 
> I don't see that at all in yours but while my role playing is good its not great and it gives me more control of exp without actually cheating them for what they've accomplished.




Oh, Sitramir, if you were actually present at our gaming table on Sunday nights, you would be suprised how many times phrases like that are uttered.  The most common one being, "Less talk, more death."  (I give ya three guesses as to which famous PC of ours said that the most....)


----------



## MoonSaber

I must say, I am almost afraid of what new things will be afoot this Sunday, giving the events of the last gaming session.  Things once again got dicey and we are looking at people likely bringing in new characters... 

Be gentle kind sirs


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Things once again got dicey and we are looking at people likely bringing in new characters...




Got any details to add to that, JollyDoc?


----------



## Joachim

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> I must say, I am almost afraid of what new things will be afoot this Sunday, giving the events of the last gaming session.  Things once again got dicey and we are looking at people likely bringing in new characters...
> 
> Be gentle kind sirs




Must...not...let...cat...out...of...bag!!  Must...stop...typing.....


----------



## MoonSaber

Joachim said:
			
		

> Must...not...let...cat...out...of...bag!!  Must...stop...typing.....




*gets Q-Tip and lets him out of the bag*

Oh goodness.. now you two have me worried..
I had managed to put it out of my mind when you fellows were sitting and chatting Sunday night after the game, now I am.. disturbed.. again.


----------



## gfunk

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Oh goodness.. now you two have me worried..



All I'm gonna say is,

Do not be too proud of the terror your Druid has become.  The power to Call Lightning and Produce Flame is insignficant, next to the power of the min/maxer.


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> All I'm gonna say is,
> 
> Do not be too proud of the terror your Druid has become.  The power to Call Lightning and Produce Flame is insignficant, next to the power of the min/maxer.




Never underestimate his power to Flee Quickly, which I have been slowly proving his monsterous ability in over time.

Sounds like Sunday is gonna be fun, I am looking forward to it, and seeing what you have produced "Mr Toughman" and your #1 lackey (Richard was runner up IIRC, please don't beat me for that comment   )


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Got any details to add to that, JollyDoc?




Well, all details will be forthcoming in this week's update, IF my big-mouthed players can keep their traps shut unti then (LEE!!!).


----------



## MoonSaber

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Well, all details will be forthcoming in this week's update, IF my big-mouthed players can keep their traps shut unti then (LEE!!!).





They did it!  It wasn't me... it was.. THEM!


*snuffle*


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Well, all details will be forthcoming in this week's update, IF my big-mouthed players can keep their traps shut unti then (LEE!!!).



 Don't scold, JollyDoc. Finally, we get to see what it's like at your gameing table... 

And haven't we all come accross a PC or NPC that always managed to survive while the rest of the party fell? Most of my mage PCs come to mind as well as one paladin ("Men, cover my glorious retreat!")...


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> one paladin ("Men, cover my glorious retreat!")...



I'm proud to say that all the Paladin's I've ever played (or played with) have been the opposite.  The declare Dodge, pop out Combat Expertise, hide behind a giant shield, get in front of the party, and yell out of for the mage to get that _Teleport_ spell working as the monster 5 CRs higher comes charging at us.

That wasn't me but still.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I agree, Lela, that that's the way a paladin is normally played. However, I had a lot of fun and some interesting roleplaying challenges with my cowardly paladin.


----------



## Lela

What deity was that?


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> What deity was that?




Ilmater of course...the god of non-violence.  I also played a less than courageous Paladin once.  He believed that he could best serve the common good by insuring his own survival so that he could continue to do so.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Ilmater of course...the god of non-violence.  I also played a less than courageous Paladin once.  He believed that he could best serve the common good by insuring his own survival so that he could continue to do so.



 Interesting idea.  I've always viewed Ilmater as more a god of suffering but whatever works.  Eldath, goddess of peace, is the literal goddess of non-violence.


----------



## gfunk

I was DMing Jolly Doc's paladin back in the day.  He was doing his best impersonation of "Sir Robin" before his party abandoned him while he was meleeing with a couple of Displacer Beast.

Alas, he didn't run away frrom that one . . .


----------



## Sanunu

A PEACEFUL INTERLUDE

Walking through the city gates of Cauldron, Caine stopped for a moment, allowing the cool wind to blow across his face. Although the last few tendays had been quite a chore, the monsoon season in this region he guessed, the air had now cooled significantly allowing him at least a brief period of respite from the incessant downpour. 

Caine pulled back the hood of his homespun robes and looked at the bustling streets. Though he had heard of the Bright Axes, indeed that was the very reason he had traveled here, he had lately heard that the city had been overwhelmed by local hoods as well as the sizable Thieves Guild.

His speculation aroused the attention of his unseen companion. In response Caine simply patted the folds of his robe, “Worry not, my friend. The Temple of Tyr is not far and I’m sure we will be fine with all the city watch around.

Unknown to Caine, he was being watched by predatory eyes as he moved quickly through the dark alleys of Cauldron. His simple demeanor, poor garb and, most importantly, the bulging parcel he carried under his arm, made him a prime target. 

Tian addressed his companions briefly, “You three go behind the target and take him down quickly, silently. I’ll block the other end of the alley if the fool tries to flee.”

-----------------------------------------------------

A few minutes later, Caine found himself moving through an alleyway when he heard the scrape of stone behind him. Undoubtedly, brigands trying to relieve him of his parcel he supposed. Ignoring them, he continued to stride forward.

The three thugs, wearing masks painted half black and half white, approached their victim longswords drawn. As they drew closer, their hearts began to beat faster and their pulse quickened as they moved in for the kill.

When they approached within striking distance, they found that they could not raise their arms against this man. Indeed, their heart beats had slowed as their fury was quickly dissipated. The rogues paused and looked at each other in confusion. Mere seconds ago they would have gladly gutted this fool for his wealth but now held their hand.

They looked down the alleyway with equanimity, wondering absently if Tian would complete the job that they could not.

The leader of this group of Last Laugh thieves burst from the shadows, cutting off Caine’s access to the exit.

“Halt traveler! You are new in Cauldron and, perhaps, are not aware of our customs. It is mandatory to pay a toll to the Last Laugh ‘ere you enter our fair city. Now hand over that parcel.”

Caine smiled, not out of cynicism or spite, but out of genuine warmth, “I give you my apologies then, my friend, for this package is not for you.”

“Then you die! Everyone, finish him!”

Tian stared dumbfounded at his cohorts who simply loitered at the other end of the alleyway, “Fools! What are you doing!? Do you need a written invitation? Gut him!!”

The remorseful expressions on the faces of his associates enraged him even more then the traveler’s response, “They have, at least temporarily, renounced their unlawful activities. Violence is never the answer, my friend.”

This was too much! Tian would not be lectured or insulted in front of his minions! Howling with fury, he pulled back his longsword in a wide arc and sent the razor-sharp edge sailing into Caine’s temple.

The force of the blow was so great that Tian turned completely around with the momentum he had generated and nearly lost his balance. The first thing he noticed was that he only held the hilt of his sword, the blade lay in pieces on the ground.

The sword had shattered!

“I hope you’ll excuse me for my rudeness, friend. But I have pressing business.”

An unharmed Caine moved silently past the awestruck rogue as he arrived within visual range of the Temple of the Just God.

-----------------------------------------------------

Pez and the Bright Axes had only been gone for one day, but Jenya already felt uneasy. Of late, she had trouble sleeping due to an increasing frequency of nightmares. She could not rightly call them omens for they were too unconnected and random to be called coherent.

She dreamed of fiends, devils and demons, and the lower planes they inhabited. Bathed in fire and darkness they tortured souls, both righteous and corrupt, in an orgy of bloodshed. 

Her weary eyes looked up from her desk as an acolyte approached, “Justice Jenya, a visitor is here to see you. He claims that he intends to make a large donation to the Church.”

-----------------------------------------------------

Clad in full-plate armor, befitting her station, Jenya approached the new arrival. He did not amount to much, she thought, with only simple robes and a well-used quarterstaff. 

“Greeting, traveler, I was told that you wished to help fill our coffers. Of course, any donation would be greatly appreciated . . .”

The traveler humbly bowed, “Justice Jenya, I have heard of the many good deeds sanctioned by this fine institution in the last few months. In particular, your sponsorship of the Bright Axes has been very fortuitous for this city, nay for the Vilhon Reach itself.”

Jenya kept herself from rolling her eyes, she could scarcely believe that an acolyte had disturbed her busy duties to merely accept a few copper or silver pieces from a beggar.

“My name is Caine, formerly of Cormyr, and I have traveled far to give you this,” opening his parcel, the traveler produced a ruby of breathtaking beauty and size. Jenya’s was no gem cutter, but her jaw dropped as she began to calculate the sheer value of the mammoth jewel.

-----------------------------------------------------

Seated in Jenya’s office, Caine further explained his donation, “You see, I have spent the last several months traveling down the Dragon Coast. I did some odd jobs along the way and was able to acquire a small fortune. Having no need for money myself, I sought to donate the wealth to an appropriate group. Once I entered the Vilhon Reach, my problem was solved when I heard of the Church of Tyr.”

“Of course, we thank you for this great gift Caine. The maimed god must have indeed blessed you to make it all the way here unharmed and with your gemstone still in your possession! But, if I may be forward, why did you leave Cormyr in the first place?”

Caine smiled warmly as he continued, “I was an aspiring War Wizard during what seems a lifetime ago. In fact, I had just been initiated among their elite ranks when the drow invaded Cormyr. Suffice to say, many of my treasured comrades fell defending Marsember, my home city.”

“The next several years of my life are . . . difficult for me to describe. I was held captive by the drow for what seemed like an eternity. The things I saw . . . well, surely you know the nature of dark elves and I have no desire to dwell on such topics. In any case, the forces of Alusair ultimately re-conquered the country and liberated me and many of my brethren.”

“It was then I realized the endless cycle of violence in this world. All gods, save perhaps Eldath, have us trapped in a circle of eternal warfare. The forces of good will eventually wane, become complacent and be displaced by evil. Then, evil will turn on itself and repeat the cycle. I wished to escape this misery so I took the vows of as ascetic and left my homeland.”

Jenya listened to the mage’s story with interest. Considering the many uncivilized and dangerous areas along the coast and Vilhon Reach, she somehow doubted Caine did not resort to violence on at least a few occasions – but she had not desire to antagonize her patron, “That is indeed an inspiring tale. Tell me, did you come here all by yourself? Sans companions?”

“Thankfully, no. During my travels I was blessed with numerous allies. In particular I was at home in many of the druidic enclaves in the Reach. In fact, I found myself particularly welcomed by fey in numerous forests. I truly enjoyed the simple love and unassuming affection exhibited by the dryads, nymphs, and pixies. However, my most valued companion was sent to me by the Lords of Good themselves. Jules, please show yourself!”

Immediately, the shadowy light illuminating Jenya’s chambers was thrown aside as a small globe of light appeared in the room. It spoke with a most harmonious voice, like that of wind chimes during a light breeze. “My greetings to you Justice Jenya. It pleases me greatly to enter this holy house of worship.”

“Jules is a Lantern Archon from the Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia. I consider myself blessed in the extreme with the benefit of his wise consul. But, I digress. I wonder if you could tell me where I could find the Bright Axes themselves. Such bastions of good are quite rare during these times.”

Jenya nodded at this, considering the inaction of many of the other religious institutions in Cauldron during the recent flood season, “Indeed. Unfortunately, they are off on another adventure. The six of them are traveling north of here to enter the Underdark. They hope to rescue the son of a dwarven king who is being held by evil aquatic creatures, the Kuo-Toa.”

“I see, perhaps I can help them in their endeavors. I would be honored to lend my services to their cause. Could you perhaps direct me to their location?”

“It would be my pleasure.”

-----------------------------------------------------

As Caine left the Church, Justice Jenya saw him out. “Once again, I thank you for your kind donation good sir. Are you sure I cannot supply you with a few potions?”

“Again, thank you but no. I have taken a vow of poverty and cannot accept such extravagant items.”

“Well then, I bid you farewell and good luck in your travels. I hope we will meet again.”

Waving her goodbye, Caine left the city as he once again strode fearlessly into the savage frontier


----------



## Angcuru

Been reading the story non-stop in my free time since I resumed visiting ENWorld, JollyDoc, and I must say that I am impressed.   

One question though.  Who is this Sunanu? 

BTW, I've resumed work on my own story hour. (a link to which is in my sig) Check it out.  It's mostly social role-play for now, but there's eventually gonna be a lot of everything for the hard-to please readers.


----------



## Black_Kaioshin

Wow!! Is Caine an exalted character?! He's nifty!


----------



## Hammerhead

I don't like him. He seems fishy. And who wrote that anyway?


----------



## Sanunu

Hello everyone!

I'm a player in JollyDoc's campaign and, with his permission, posted the background story for my new PC.  Below is his stat block using the same format as Pez and Gardrid.  BTW, yes he is an exalted PC built using the Book of Exalted Deeds. 

*Caine (Sorcerer 7)* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 7d4+14 (33 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 25 (+2 Dex, +8 armor [exalted], +2 natural, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+2 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff -1 melee (1d6) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff -1 melee (1d6) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills:* Concentration +12, Spellcraft +13, Diplomacy +17, Speak Languages +5 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal], Knowledge (Arcana) +7
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff, this plain looking man positively drips with goodness.  He seems to have an inner strength that sustains him through all manner of hardship._

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation.  His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed.  He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence.  To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr.  Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron.

Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature.  However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty): * -- Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch.  Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily.  In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities.

*Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 17) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell.  Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws.  A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters.  The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion.  The save is Charsima based.

*Weapon Immunity (Ex): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 15) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed.  The save is Constitution based.

*Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment.  He can exist in comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

*Exalted Strike (Su): *Caine gains a +1 enhancement bonus to all his attack and damage rolls.  In effect, any weapon he wields become a +1 magic weapon that can overcome the damage reduction of a creature as though it were a magic weapon.

*Sustenance (Ex): *Caine doesn't need to eat or drink.

*Spells: *Caine casts spells as a 7th level sorcerer.  Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damge, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4.

_Typical Sorcerer Spells Prepared (6/7/7/5; _DC 14 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life; 3rd--fly, haste_


----------



## MoonSaber

Sanunu said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a player in JollyDoc's campaign and... <snip>




Can't.. Say.. Anything..

Looking.. Forward.. To.. Next.. Game...


----------



## Lela

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Can't.. Say.. Anything..
> 
> Looking.. Forward.. To.. Next.. Game...



 Darg it all.  Where's JollyDoc with the next update?  C'mon man, you can't do this to me!


----------



## Daag

Well, I think I know what's going on because of what someone posted on another board. But I'll keep my mouth shut to let the suspense build. 

In any case, looks like the party finally has an arcane caster. Can't wait how to see someone with the Vow of Poverty, Vow of Non-violence, and Vow of Peace works out. This concept has me wanting to play one in my own TT game.

Here's to hoping it works out.

Daag


----------



## JollyDoc

Ask and ye shall receive....

DIVIDED WE FALL

Rusty and Gardrid were certainly no strangers to the Underdark…the World Below, as it was known to surface dwellers.  Each of them had made forays into that forbidding realm on more than one occasion with their clansmen.  However, neither of them had ever taken a prolonged journey, and certainly none of their current companions had even set so much as one foot into such a place.  The darkness was all encompassing, oppressive in its completeness.  The meager light shed by Tilly’s sunrod seemed to be swallowed at its periphery by the hungry blackness.  Though largely unseen, it was not a silent world.  There was constant noise all about, from the steady drip of water from the stalactite-studded ceiling of the tunnel, to faint chitterings and squeaks from far away in the gloom.  It was altogether unnerving.  Furthermore, the company had no clue how far away Bhal-Hamatugn lay.  They might spend days in the depths, or perhaps weeks.

It turned out that their destination was no more than ten miles beneath the surface, but in the trackless wastes the journey took over a day to complete.  It was Pez, on scout detail as usual, who first came upon the vast, underground cavern.  The passage they had been following opened out onto a high cliff.  Several hundred feet below, and at least a half-mile across the cavern, a strangely glowing structure was barely visible.  He could only assume it was the shrine that they sought.  A narrow ledge sloped down from the cliff, hugging the side of the cave wall as it descended in a series of switchbacks.  When the rest of the group joined him, they started down.  It was not long before they were able to tell that the floor of the great cavern was actually a lake.  Water stretched as far as they could see.  “Great,” Gardrid muttered, remembering the last time they had crossed an underground lake.

Some time later, they reached the bottom of the cliff wall, and stood on the dark lakeshore.  A thin mist floated a few feet over its surface.  As they stared, wondering how they were going to cross, a long canoe emerged from the mist, drifting slowly toward them.  Crouched in the stern was a silvery froglike creature, holding a paddle in one hand and a shortspear in the other.  The canoe came to a stop some twenty feet from the water’s edge, and the creature gazed unblinkingly in their direction.  
“Ah, it’s a kuo-toa,” Wathros breathed quietly.  He had studied about the deep dwelling amphibians, but had never seen one face to face.  “Fascinating!”
“Yeah, charmin’,” Gardrid sneered, “Hey!  Frog-face!  We’re lookin’ fer a dwarf name of Zenith Splintershield.  You seen’im?”
“Seek ye the Eye in Darkness?” the ferryman replied in a bubbling, croaking voice, “I’ll guide you through the maw.”  He then set down his spear, and beckoned them forward.  The group looked at one another questioningly.  
“I sense no ruse from him,” Pez said quietly, having some skill at legilimancy.  “It would seem like the only option at this point.”

Gardrid, Rusty, Tilly and Onesock made their way out to the canoe, and clambered over the side, with Gardrid seating himself directly in front of the ferryman, who manned the stern.  Pez opted to keep pace with the boat by air, while Wathros chose a more natural route, transforming himself into a crocodile and swimming alongside.
As the kuo-toa paddled silently out into the lake, Gardrid turned towards him, “So, have ye seen Zenith?  Are ye takin’ us to him?”
“I glimpse Zenith amid the great darkness,” the creature replied cryptically, “but he glimpses things beyond the dark, where it is darker still.  Darker than dark, yes.  And I see dimly what Zenith sees in the dark.  The cold, wet dark.  It’s dark, dark where I see Zenith.  Are you from the dark?”
“Um…yeah, sure, whatever,” Gardrid muttered, turning back around and deciding it was best not to engage in conversation with the insane.

The boat had reached the mid-point of the lake, and the group could now see that the structure they were approaching was shaped like a great, prehistoric, spined fish.  A wide stairway led from the water into the fish’s mouth.  It was at that moment that Gardrid sensed a change in the movement of the canoe.  Craning his neck around, he saw that the ferryman now held the oar in only one hand.  His other hand gripped the gunwale tightly.  “Uh-oh,” the battlerager said, then more loudly to his companions, “Hang on!  We’re goin’ fer a ride!”  The kuo-toa let the oar fall into the water, then gripped both sides of the canoe and threw his weight to the left, attempting to flip the boat.  The right side lifted out of the water, but at the same time, Gardrid threw himself that way, counterbalancing the craft and preventing it from going over.  The dwarf then lunged at the ferryman, grappling with him and attempting to pin him down before he drowned them all.  “Hold’im!” Rusty called from the bow.  He gripped his holy symbol tightly and summoned a spell of restraint, attempting to immobilize the creature, but it seemed to have no effect whatsoever.  The kuo-toa writhed in Gardrid’s grasp like a fish, and seemed as slippery as one.  

Wathros saw the struggle in the boat and feared the inevitable…that the whole thing was going to capsize and spill his companions into the dark waters, where they might easily drown.  With a thrust of his powerful tail, he positioned himself at the rear of the canoe and placed his snout upon it, attempting to push the boat towards the shrine.

Pez had other concerns.  He knew that Gardrid and the others could probably handle the ferryman, but he was worried that the sounds of the struggle might alert any who might be watching from the shrine itself.  Beating his wings rapidly, he closed the remaining distance to the stairs and landed.  A dark, doorless archway loomed just inside the gaping maw of the structure, but he saw no movement there.  Just then, a soft sound drew his attention upwards.  Above the mouth, the ‘eyes’ of the fish were actually small balconies.  In the gloom there, Pez spotted several shadowy figures.  Before he could discern any details, a rain of small crossbow bolts hurtled towards him.

“Gotcha!” Gardrid yelled triumphantly as he finally managed to pin the creature’s arms to its side, but his elation was short-lived as the violent thrashing of he and his opponent rocked the canoe dangerously to one side, and both of them plunged overboard.  In an instant the kuo-toa wriggled free and disappeared into the murky water.  Gardrid gasped and spluttered, his heavy armor threatening to drag him beneath the surface.  Suddenly, he felt a rough, scaly hide slide beneath him, and he was lifted from the water to find himself on the back of a very large crocodile.  “Charge!” the battlerager roared to Wathros as he straddled the druid’s back and pointed towards the stairs.  As Wathros began swimming towards the shrine, Onesock leaped over the side of the boat and paddled after him.  Rusty reached down and grabbed Gardrid’s axe from the bottom of the boat, then using it as a makeshift oar, began rowing after them.

Pez whirled towards the hidden assassins above him, and hurled a blast of pure, holy power at them.  Instantly three kuo-toans toppled from the balconies to sprawl dead on the stairs.  The archon then summoned a ghostly representation of the weapon of his god Tyr.  The spiritual longsword flew towards the remaining assailant above and attacked under Pez’ mental direction.  The already injured creature fell quickly under the assault.  Just then Pez heard a small splash behind him.  He spun back around and saw the ferryman emerging from the water nearby.  With blinding speed, the kuo-toa launched itself at the archon, kicking and spinning and flailing away with its bare hands.  Pez was hard pressed to keep its attacks at bay.

At that moment, Gardrid and Wathros reached the stair.  Gardrid leaped from the crocodile’s back, drawing Triel’s spiked chain from his pack as he came.  However, he was unprepared for the raw speed of the kuo-toa ferryman.  The creature leaped into the air, landing a kick squarely to the dwarf’s jaw.  Gardrid’s head swam with the impact of the blow, and then he was struck again, this time by a spinning heel kick.  The battlerager roared in rage, and swung his chain in a deadly arc.  It snapped across the kuo-toa’s legs, but dealt only a glancing blow as the creature leaped into the air above it.  Landing, it brought both hands down in sharp chops on either side of Gardrid’s neck.  

Pez was preparing to move in and help his overmatched friend, when he heard quiet footsteps at the top of the stairs.  Four more kuo-toans had appeared there, and leveled hand-held crossbows at the party.  The bows twanged, and bolts whistled through the air, striking Wathros, where he crouched at the foot of the stairs, still in crocodile form.  Tilly and Rusty were hit as well as they beached the canoe and rushed forward.  Wathros quickly reverted to his elven form, his wound instantly healing.  He began calling on the natural forces, and then hurled lightning towards one of the kuo-toan guards.  The bolt struck the creature squarely, but merely sparked and sputtered over its slimy hide.  “This isn’t good,” the druid cursed.

They were pinned down.  Pez knew they couldn’t fight on two fronts for long.  He called the ghostly blade back to him and then sent it against the ferryman.  The weapon struck a telling blow against the creature, sinking deep into its back.  As it reeled in pain, Gardrid smashed his chain across its face.  

“Come on!” Tilly cried.  He pulled his blades, and began rushing up the slippery stairs, closely followed by Rusty and Onesock.  He wanted to move in close to the guards in order to prevent them from bringing their crossbows to bear.  As they approached the kuo-toans, the creatures dropped their bows and drew slim rapiers from their belts.  They then began dodging and tumbling between the three, trying to surround and flank them.  Rusty caught one of them as it passed with a blow from his hammer, but the wily creature came out of a roll directly behind him and buried the point of its rapier deep in his armpit.  A second guard stabbed at Onesock, but the wolf leaped on him, gnashing with his sharp fangs and bowling him over.  

The ferryman was being hard pressed by the combined assault of Pez, Gardrid and the ghostly longsword.  He retreated step-by-step back into the lake, until finally Gardrid could follow him no longer due to the rising depth of the water.  Pez weaved a brief enchantment about himself, enabling his movements to be unhampered by the water, and then pursued the kuo-toa.  The creature dove beneath the surface in a last attempt at escape, but Pez was after him in a flash.  The kuo-toa circled underneath the archon, trying to seize his legs and drag him further down, but as he grabbed, Pez drove his sword straight down, into his opponent’s skull.  Blood darkened the already murky water, and the ferryman sank slowly into the depths.

Crying out in pain, Rusty disengaged himself from the guard’s rapier, then turned and hammered the slimy beast about the shoulders.  As the guard tried to gain some distance from the dwarf, its bulging eyes bulged even wider as Gardrid’s axe split its spine in two.  Meanwhile, Onesock and his prey continued to roll about on the upper stairs.  Each time the kuo-toa tried to rise, the wolf dragged him back down again.  Both were bleeding freely from their wounds, but it was the wolf who finally emerged from the struggle, blood dripping from his jaws.  
Tilly had managed to circle behind one of the two remaining guards as it tried to help its downed comrade.  While it was momentarily distracted, the halfling rushed up behind it and drew both his blades quickly across its throat, almost severing its head in the effort.  This left only one guard to fight, and his last stand didn’t last very long as Gardrid laid him out with one final blow.
_________________________________________________________
“So much fer the element of surprise,” Rusty scoffed, surveying the carnage around them.
“We never intended to enter undetected in the first place,” Pez responded, “so we have lost nothing.  We would do well to continue our strike now, before they have time to fully organize their defenses.  The advantage may still be ours.”

They quickly entered the archway within the fish’s maw, and found themselves in a largely empty chamber with red and green-tinted frescos covering the walls.  A set of carved, stone doors stood on the opposite side, flanked on the left by a fresco of a frog-creature carrying a strange staff with two-tined forks on both ends, and on the right by a squat male humanoid in plate armor with a black sphere where his head should be.  Frescos on the right and left hand walls of the chamber depicted hundreds of red, spear-wielding kuo-toans marching through Underdark caverns.  Curved shards of what looked like thin, fragile porcelain covered the floor.  Passageways led left and right from the chamber.
Gardrid moved close to the frescos near the stone doors.  “Looks like a dwarf,” he snorted as he leaned over to examine the sphere-headed painting.  “Paint looks fresher too.”  Wathros kneeled down next to the shards on the floor, and picked one up gingerly.  “These are eggshells,” the druid mused, “Kuo-toan, unless I miss my guess.”  No one knew what to make of these findings, and in any event, there was no time to ponder them.  At Pez’ direction, Tilly approached the portals, and began a thorough search of them, looking for hidden traps.  Once he had declared them safe, Pez and Gardrid each grabbed a handle and pulled a door open, weapons at the ready.  A deafening, concussive blast blew the two warriors away from the doors, sprawling them across the floor.  Pez climbed quickly, but clumsily to his feet, but Gardrid lay very still, his eyes open, blood flowing thickly from his nostrils and ears, his breath coming in ragged gasps.  “Damn!” Rusty said, rushing to his friend’s side.  He quickly determined that the battlerager’s injuries were quite serious, perhaps even mortal.  He called upon his strongest healing magics and began pouring them into his clansman.  Shortly, Gardrid’s breathing became more even, and he was able to rise.  “That was some knocker,” he coughed.  “Fine scout you are,” he sneered at Tilly, who merely shrugged helplessly.  Beyond the doors was a short corridor ending at yet another closed set.

This time Rusty magically examined the portals, and declared them to be free of magical traps.  Once again the company gathered behind Pez and Gardrid as they threw open the doors.  The chamber beyond was impressive.  A seventy-foot tall statue of a lobster-headed woman dominated it.  Its eyes glowed with a bright crimson that illuminated the entire room.  The group found themselves on an iron-railed balcony, thirty feet above the floor of the chamber, where four kuo-toans wearing banded armor stood in knee-deep water at the base of a stairway leading up to a raised dais, which surrounded the statue at waist level.  The balcony followed the walls of the chamber three-quarters of the way around.  To the left and right were stairs leading down to the floor, and up to a second balcony thirty feet above, which extended only halfway along the walls.  Frescos of bloody sacrifices, mostly stylized kuo-toans carrying dismembered body parts, covered the walls of the chamber.  Every single kuo-toa depicted faced the lobster-headed statue.

Pez and Tilly were first into the chamber, and no sooner had they began taking in the details, when the kuo-toans below them began hurling bolts of lightning at them, seemingly conjuring them out of thin air.  Tilly immediately dodged to one side, rolling and coming up into a crouch below the railing.  He began crab-walking quickly towards the stairs on the right-hand side.  Pez leaped into the air as the bolts struck, and sailed out over the floor, and towards the kuo-toans.  Landing among them, he swept his greatsword in front of him, neatly removing the head of the nearest frogman.  

With a roar of challenge, Gardrid ran from the corridor, out onto the balcony, and then over it with a single bound, but instead of plummeting to the floor, he sank gently towards it, like a feather on the breeze, thanks to a certain magic ring he had purchased before leaving town.  As he landed, however, he heard the twang of bowstrings from above him.  Looking over his shoulder, he saw four more kuo-toans on the upper balcony, each leveling crossbows at him.  The battlerager began sprinting across the floor, and into the pool at the base of the statue.  He made it to Pez’ side, and wasted no time in hewing down a second of the armored kuo-toans.  

Wathros stepped out onto the balcony, and surveyed the scene unfolding.  Two more of the armored frogmen remained below, and several more were above, from what he could see.  Since lightning had not worked on these creatures before, he thought he would try fire this time.  Upon his utterance of an arcane phrase, a column of flames erupted from the ceiling, engulfing the two on the floor.  It seemed to have the desired effect, as both of them howled in pain, and now sported horrendous burns upon their slimy hides.  The druid then called a smaller flame to his hand, and tossed it casually at one of the assailants above and to his left.  The flame ball caught the guard squarely in the face.  It shrieked, grabbing at its eyes, and inadvertently tumbled from the balcony, smashing to the floor below.  

The two remaining kuo-toans on the floor joined hands.  Electricity began to crackle around their grasp, and a large bolt of it arced towards Gardrid.  The battlerager’s already three-foot high Mohawk seemed to sprout another foot as it stood on end.  With a bitter curse, the dwarf rushed at the pair, slashing at one of them.  At the same moment, Pez blasted the two frogmen with a burst of sound, killing the one Gardrid had just struck.  As it fell into the pool, Gardrid turned on its last comrade, his axe whistling thru the air.  However, the creature raised its shield, parrying the blow, and to Gardrid’s utter amazement, his axe stuck fast to the shield.  His axe was in turn locked to his gauntlet.  He couldn’t get away.  At that moment, Pez moved up behind the kuo-toa, and grabbed it from behind, pinning its arms to its side.  “Yeah!  Hold’im!” Gardrid shouted.  He then quickly unlocked his gauntlet from his trapped blade, drew out his spiked chain, and cracked it like a whip across the frogman’s neck.  The creature slumped lifelessly, Pez letting it drop into the water.

Up above, both Rusty and Tilly had mounted the stairs on opposite sides of the top balcony.  The four guards there had retreated to a center platform, which was joined to the balcony on either side by suspended, rope bridges.  While Rusty halted at the far end of the bridge on his side, Tilly dashed out onto the one on his, not noticing that the kuo-toans had began working at the knots holding the precarious spans.  In moments, they had the ropes free, and both bridges fell away.  With a cry of surprise, Tilly tumbled down, landing hard on the lower balcony thirty feet below.  The four guards then turned their attention to Rusty, opening fire on him with their crossbows.  The priest managed to deflect most of the bolts with his shield, but a few got thru, piercing through his armor.  Suddenly, a screech split the air, and a large eagle swooped down upon the kuo-toans, hurling fire from its talons.  At the same time Tilly brought his own crossbow to bear, shooting up at the guards from below.  The kuo-toans immediately turned their attention to the new threat from the attacking eagle/druid, but their retaliation came to late.  Wathros again summoned his flame column, completely immolating two of the guards, and gravely injuring the remaining pair.  Tilly picked off the hapless frogmen, bringing the fight to an end.
________________________________________________________
Just at the height of her passion, Aushanna heard the call in her head…a call she’d almost forgotten about, and never expected to hear.  With a growl of frustration and anger, she pulled away from Ertuu, her pit-fiend lover.  “Where are you going,” the huge devil snarled, seizing her by the wrist.  “I am called, and by one much more powerful than you, my love.”  She smiled seductively.  “Never fear.  This won’t take long, and then I shall return to your bed and we can take up where we left off.”
__________________________________________________________
The Bright Axes gathered in the shadows beneath the large dais, standing in the stagnant water.  “I don’t think they were prepared for a full assault,” Pez stated.  “I can’t imagine they have ever been directly threatened here.  They think themselves secure and untouchable, and therein lies their weakness.  If Zenith yet lives, he must be being held nearby.  Most of these pagan races tend to keep their prisoners near their places of worship.  Easier to sacrifice that way.”  
“Watch yer mouth!” Gardrid snarled, “If Davked Splintershield says his son’s alive, then alive he is!  If I have to gut every frog boy in this place to find’im, then so be it!”
“I’m not saying to abandon hope,” Pez replied, “I’m just saying to prepare for and expect any contingency.  Now, there are doors above, leading off from the dais.  I suggest we begin our search there…”
His sentence was abruptly interrupted by a sudden crackle of energy coming from somewhere above them, atop the dais.

“Infidels!” a high-pitched voice shrieked, “Show yourselves!  You have defiled this most Holy place, and for that you have forfeited your lives!”
Wathros, who was nearest to the edge of the dais’ overhang, edged out to peer above.  What he saw shocked him speechless.  A fierce and beautiful woman, with a statuesque build and flawless skin, stood atop the statue’s head.  She had large, feathery wings, and red, glowing eyes.  A large bow, seemingly made of fire, was gripped in her hands.  Her penetrating gaze locked onto the druid, and she gestured towards him.  Instantly, a dark, greasy cloud appeared next to Wathros and flowed under the dais, enveloping the druid, Onesock and Tilly.  The three of them felt waves of nausea overcome them as the cloying mist seemed to seep into their skin, searing and burning wherever it touched.  Pez felt his blood run cold as he recognized the nature of the magic.  It was unholy, and purest evil.  If it had touched him, it would have burned even deeper, feeding on his innate goodness and purity.  He darted out from under the dais, and flew quickly to the top.  There, he beheld the woman, and his greatest fear was confirmed.  She was an erinyes.  Legend had it that these denizens of the Nine Hells of Baator were once angels who fell from their lofty heights because of some temptation or misdeed.  Now they were evil incarnate, and their hatred of all that was good was all encompassing.  Pez knew he must strike quickly and decisively.  If the fiend was not stopped immediately, she could devastate them.  He hurled a sound blast at her, hoping not only to damage her, but stun her as well.  To his horror, his spell accomplished neither, rather it evaporated before it even touched her.  

Aushanna also recognized her opponent.  “Archon!” she cried with a mixture of fury and glee.  “This duty may prove entertaining after all!”  She gestured again, and again her unholy blight manifested, engulfing Pez completely.  He barely kept himself from screaming in agony and disgust as the putrid cloud washed over him.  He dove from the dais, seeking refuge beneath it to gather his wits and organize his defenses.  

Wathros had recovered from his nausea, and now stared incredulously at Pez as the archon was wracked with chills.  “This can’t be good,” the druid said and Rusty nodded in agreement.  “What say we teach this bitch a thing or two about magic?” the priest growled, and then the two of them stepped out into the open.  Wathros called lightning, while Rusty summoned pure, holy fire.  They launched their attack simultaneously, raining destruction down upon the devil, but their efforts amounted to naught.  The erinyes remained unscathed, laughing at their impotence.  

Tilly was starting to panic.  He hadn’t even laid eyes on whatever it was out there, and still he was scared speechless.  Pez had been reduced to a quivering mass, and apparently Rusty and Wathros weren’t able to harm the woman.  It was the dragon all over again.  They were all going to die here, he knew it.  His thoughts began to race, and escape became his foremost concern.  “We have to run,” he said, his eyes darting to and from among his friends, “Run!”  He then turned and bolted out from under the dais, diving towards the shelter of the opposite balcony, and clambering up the stairs.

Aushanna saw the little rat trying to make his escape, and she smiled knowingly.  With a thought, she transported herself across the chamber to the open doors on the far balcony.  She casually pulled the doors shut, and stood before them, arms crossed, the smile never leaving her face.

Wathros tried desperately to think of something.  His magic didn’t seem to be able to affect this creature, but perhaps he knew of something else that could.  After all, the elemental he’d summoned to battle the dragon had at least partially succeeded.  At the very least, it had provided a distraction.  The same might hold true now.  Concentrating, he called across the planes, trying to open a portal and bring through another elemental.  After a moment, he opened his eyes, shaking his head in disbelief.  The portal would not open.  He could not summon any assistance.

“Bah!” Gardrid spat.  He’d had enough of this.  So what if all the hocus pocus wasn’t working.  He never had much faith in it in the first place.  All you needed was good steel and a strong arm.  He’d shown the dragon that much, and he’d show this witch the same.  He stomped out onto the open floor, scowling up at the erinyes, a challenge in his eye.  Aushanna grinned broadly, taking note of the open invitation.  Gripping her bow tightly in her left hand, she knocked an arrow to its flaming string.  In rapid succession, she let fly three missiles at the surly looking dwarf.  One fell short, hissing as it struck the stagnant water, but two hit home, sinking deep into the dwarf’s flesh.  She was rewarded by the shocked expression on his face as the arrows continued to burn after their impact.

Tilly was trapped.  The creature was blocking his only way out.  His mind was almost gibbering now in panic.  He had to get out of here.  He had to.  In desperation, he raised his crossbow, sighting on the winged woman.  He pulled the trigger, and was relieved to see that his aim was true.  His relief was short-lived, however, when his bolt bounced harmlessly off Aushanna’s alabaster skin.

Slowly, Pez’ sickness abated and he managed to get hold of himself.  He closed his eyes, and breathed deeply, clearing his mind, becoming calm, and at peace.  He knew what he must do.  This was his sworn enemy, one that he was blood-bound to destroy.  He couldn’t cower here in the dark while the fiend picked off his friends one by one.  He was an archon, a herald of the Heavens.  He would show this creature what it meant to challenge a son of Celestia.  He stepped boldly into the open once more, and brought his trumpet to his lips, sounding one clear, crisp blast.  The erinyes seemed momentarily taken aback, but then the fury returned to her eyes.  She gestured for the archon to come forward…to bring it on.  Pez spread his wings, transforming his trumpet into its sword form as he did so.  He leaped upwards, arrowing straight for Aushanna.  At the last second, she stepped aside, dodging his blow with apparent ease.  Laughing, she spread her own wings and leaped off the balcony, but not before Pez’ brought his blade around in a wicked backslash, opening a deep gash across her shapely back.  Aushanna screamed in pain, and outrage, wheeling in mid-air, and once again hurling her infernal magic at Pez.  Again, the dark cloud enveloped him, and this time he did scream.

Gardrid ripped the fiery arrows from his chest and struggled to catch his breath.  That hurt to be sure.  The little minx packed a punch, he’d give her that, but he still had a trick or two up his own sleeve.  Dropping his axe to the ground, he unslung his bow, a weapon he rarely had cause to use.  Reaching into his pack, he pulled out a small flask of oil.  This was no ordinary anointment.  It was blessed and would imbue its blessing on any weapon it touched.  The battlerager now poured it liberally on the wood and string of his bow.  Drawing an arrow from his quiver, he drew back and fired.  It was a glancing blow, but he was sure she felt it all the same.  She gave a small yelp, and gazed balefully at him.  Yep, that got her attention.

As the fiend turned her attention momentarily from him, Pez charged.  Crying out Tyr’s name, he thrust his sword into her side, its pure silver sliding thru her flesh like butter.  She wailed and thrashed, gnashing her teeth in fury as she struggled to get away from the painful bite of the holy blade.  Pez slashed at her again as she streaked across the chamber, trying to distance herself from him.  He prepared to charge after her once again, but he knew he would never make it.  For the last time, the unholy cloud closed over him, and this time the blackness did not abate…

Gardrid looked on in stunned disbelief as Pez tumbled to the ground, landing face down and unmoving in the pool.  Well, it wouldn’t be the first time he’d had to save the Axes single-handedly, and he was sure it wouldn’t be the last.  Knocking another arrow, he fired again, this time putting one deep into her thigh.  She was hurt, no doubt about it.  She couldn’t stay up there forever.  Chuckling to himself at the thought of the stories he’d have to tell when he saw his clan again, he reached for another arrow.  Just then, two more flaming missiles struck him in the chest.  He felt the air leave him in a rush.  He staggered backward, just managing to keep his feet, when two more struck.  This time he dropped to his knees, his bow slipping from his fingers.  “Father,” he whispered as one final arrow struck him in the throat.

“No!” Rusty screamed from beneath the dais as he saw Gardrid fall.  He rushed to his friend’s side, dropping to his knees beside him.  Cradling the battlerager’s head, he began chanting loudly, and fumbling for his holy symbol.  A silent shadow passed over him, and he looked up.  For a brief moment, he thought the winged figure above him might be an angel sent from the Lady of Magic, but then the black cloud engulfed him and he knew that there would be no salvation this day.

Wathros had made his way with Onesock to the middle balcony.  From this vantage he had watched the devastation unfold, powerless to stop it.  To his right, he saw Tilly reach the stone doors and thrust them open, bolting through them in an instant.  The druid was torn.  He knew he could not help the others, but to leave them like this tore at him like a mortal wound.  But sacrificing his own life in vain would not avail them either.  With a sob, he turned and dashed for the doors, Onesock at his heels.  They caught up with Tilly as he was pushing the ferryman’s canoe out into the lake.  The trio climbed aboard and began paddling as fast as they could across the dark waters.  Darkness and death lay behind them, and none of them knew what lay ahead.


----------



## Daag

A little more happened than I thought. It looks like the Bright Axes are going to be getting a little more than just a new arcane caster, if the Bright Axes are still around.

Daag


----------



## Nightingale 7

All I can say is...Ouch!!!Pez,Gardrid and Rusty dead at the same time?What was this Erinyes made off.A by-the-book Erinyes is only CR 9 if i recall correctly,but this one seemed supercharged!
Give us some behind-the-scenes info guys.Was there any horrendous dice rolling from the players' side?I don't remember the Erinyes spell resistance,but it can't be that high that a Call Lightning and a Flame Strike would just go poof.The spell penetration rolls must have been awful.
On the other side,I'm waiting to see Gfunk's and Joachim's new PCs.They seem to keep a pretty high standard of min/maxing,and I can't wait to see what they come up with next.

And i agree with you Daag.The name Bright Axes doesn't seem to fit any more,since the team's dwarven population has been eliminated.


----------



## gfunk

Daag said:
			
		

> Well, I think I know what's going on because of what someone posted on another board. But I'll keep my mouth shut to let the suspense build.



Thanks Daag, I appreciated the discretion.

Yes, I am the so-called poster "Sanunu" and Caine is my new PC to replace Pez. Come on, couldn't you guys tell from my storytelling genius and min/maxing?

In case you doubt the min/max potential of Caine, his 20 level progression (which is what I posted on another thread) is Sorcerer 9/Apostle of Peace 2/Mystic Theurge 9. This will give him access to both 9th level Cleric and Sor/Wiz spells by 20th level!



			
				Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Give us some behind-the-scenes info guys.Was there any horrendous dice rolling from the players' side?I don't remember the Erinyes spell resistance,but it can't be that high that a Call Lightning and a Flame Strike would just go poof.The spell penetration rolls must have been awful.



Well, the erudite designers of this module decided to put an advanced Eryines to fight the PCs in this room. We discussed this after the near TPK with JollyDoc. She had 11 HD (at least), giving her three attacks/round with her flaming bow. This means, of course, that her SR was bumped up ~22 or so. Meaning that we needed to roll 14s or 15s on caster level checks to get our spells through (we didin't).  On top of this, she had well over 100 hp and elemental resistances typical of devils so even if our spells go through they would not have done much damage.

Furthermore, the room was specifically designed in her favor. (1) The entire bottom floor of the chamber was filled with water, halving movement, (2) summoning was prevented in the entire altar area (as Wathros discovered), (3) she could fly around, easily avoiding our melee attacks (except Pez).

IMO, this puts the CR will over 11.

But, look on the bright side . . . if we HAD defeated her then we would have to face her Pit Fiend lover. And if we HAD defeated him we would have to face . . . Entropy


----------



## Tidus4444

Well, there's always raise dead to bring back the dwarven population 

EDIT:  oohhhh, master of min/maxing comes back again!  What is that apostle of peace class?  Where can I get it?  I also wonder how the exalted deeds thing works.  Does this mean you cannot cast any spells that do damage?  Do all of your damaging spells do subdual damage?  Does it just give you a bonus to those spells that don't do damage?  Well, with Wathros and his Flame Strike, you should be fine on crowd controling offensive magics.  Also, how do you intend on getting on without magic items?  Sure, with the DC 15 weapon shatter thingy you probably won't need rings of protection and what not.  But what about cha boosting items?  Your DCs will be significantly lower thanks to that.


----------



## gfunk

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> Well, there's always raise dead to bring back the dwarven population



A possibility we definitely considered (in fact, I was loathe to give up Pez), but we all agreed that the Eryines wasn't gonna keep our bodies in pristine shape after the battle, ESPECIALLY not the Archon.



> oohhhh, master of min/maxing comes back again! What is that apostle of peace class? Where can I get it? I also wonder how the exalted deeds thing works. Does this mean you cannot cast any spells that do damage? Do all of your damaging spells do subdual damage? Does it just give you a bonus to those spells that don't do damage? Well, with Wathros and his Flame Strike, you should be fine on crowd controling offensive magics.



The Apostle of Peace is from the Book of Exalted Deeds. You may want to read Caine's backstory (one page back, last post) if you have not already done so. Also, his character sheet is posted above for your perusal.

His damaging spells don't automatically deal nonlethal damage, he has to take a feat for that to happen. Personally, I think I will avoid even nonlethal damage on principle, but we will see how it turns out.



> Also, how do you intend on getting on without magic items? Sure, with the DC 15 weapon shatter thingy you probably won't need rings of protection and what not. But what about cha boosting items? Your DCs will be significantly lower thanks to that.



In the BoED, PCs taking the Vow of Poverty gain significant benefits.  Like Exalted bonuses to AC (you'll notice I already have deflection/natural armor bonuses), ability score enhancements, and other goodies.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Once again you amaze me Gfunk.Your new character seems to be the stuff of legends.I see that after the insane Entropy you tend more toward...angelic types of PCs if I may.Why the masquerading as another person really?When I saw that character,he really screamed "Gfunk" to me.Alas the BOED hasn't arrived in my country yet(Greece) so I have some questions.

1)How in the Nine Hells(or Heavens in Caine's case) did you accumulate 7 feats?You should have 4 by 7th level.Maybe one of the Exalted feats grants extra feats?

2)Can you tell what those Exalted spells do?(eyes of the Avoral,Yoke of Mercy)

3)Does the vow of poverty allows you to keep expensive material components,like diamond dust for Stoneskin,Identify etc,or expensive foci like the jade circlet for Shapechange?

4)How can 2 levels in a PrC give you 3rd level clerical spells?

5)Did you name the goody-two-shoes sorc after the first sinner ever on purpose?


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Once again you amaze me Gfunk.Your new character seems to be the stuff of legends.I see that after the insane Entropy you tend more toward...angelic types of PCs if I may.Why the masquerading as another person really?



Thanks, I actually made about a half dozen character builds until I found one that I was satisfied with. As to playing really good PCs, well I really don't know why my last two were like that. I make builds based on how interesting they are to me and if they are fun to play.



> 1)How in the Nine Hells(or Heavens in Caine's case) did you accumulate 7 feats?You should have 4 by 7th level.Maybe one of the Exalted feats grants extra feats?



When you take the Vow of Poverty, you gain several powerful benefits. One of these is the acquistion of Exalted Feats like a fighter gains bonus feats. You get one bonus feat at 2nd level and a new one at every other level after that. So Caine has 4 regular feats (1 for being human, 3 for levels 1, 3, 6) and 3 exalted feats (3 for levels 2, 4, 6).



> 2)Can you tell what those Exalted spells do?(eyes of the Avoral,Yoke of Mercy)



Eyes of the Avoral give the recipient a +8 racial bonus to Spot checks for 10 min/level. Yoke of Mercy forces one creature to fight in a merciful manner. They must deal nonlethal damage, cannot use spells or spell-like abilities to deal damage, and will not coup-de-grace helpless foes.



> 3)Does the vow of poverty allows you to keep expensive material components,like diamond dust for Stoneskin,Identify etc,or expensive foci like the jade circlet for Shapechange?



No. In this case, I can burn 1 XP for every 5 gp the component is worth. For spells like Stoneskin and Forcecage, I would have to burn the XP each time since the components are consumed in the casting. For others, like Shapechange, the XP cost is one-time since the component is a focus.



> 4)How can 2 levels in a PrC give you 3rd level clerical spells?



You are, I assume, talking about the requirements for Mystic Theurge. Apostle of Peace gives you a small list of divine spells. You gain 1st level spells at the 1st level of AoP and gain a new spell level roughly every level afterwards. The pre-req for Mystic Theurge is the ability to cast 2nd level divine and arcane spells.



> 5)Did you name the goody-two-shoes sorc after the first sinner ever on purpose?



No, actually it came up during a conversation with JollyDoc. I told him that my new PC basically "walked the earth." Jollydoc said that was what Jules in Pulp Fiction said, who was in turn quoting Caine from the 1970s series Kung Fu. So I named Caine after the title character and named my Lantern Archon companion Jules.


----------



## JollyDoc

Just a quick note about the Erinyes, who, btw, was NOT scaled.  I took the readers' advice, and left the adventure as written, which is a good thing, because the scaled occupant of this chamber would have been a Barbed Devil, and I'm not sure anyone would have escaped that.  Aushanna was indeed advanced, though I don't want to go into too much detail because she ain't dead yet.  Her CR is listed as 9 in the adventure (as opposed to 8 for a standard Erinyes).  She had 12 HD (as opposed to 9) and the commensurate number of extra hit points.  Her AC was the same.  Her full attack with her bow was +18/+13/+8 or +16/+16/+11/+6 with rapid shot (vs +15/+10), with damage being the same.  Her other abilities were the same as a standard Eriyes, including SR, but bear in mind the party casters were all about 7th level, giving them only about a 30% chance of succeeding.  She had only one extra feat, Flyby Attack.  

PS...don't write the dwarves off just yet...their full tale has yet to be told.  Stay tuned constant readers!


----------



## Angcuru

So Pez is gone?  Awww....Angcuru sad now. 

But somehow I don't think gfunk really expected him to last that long when he wrote him up.  I mean, if you want a really nice long-lasting character, you don't name him after an ellipsoid candy that comes out of something's neck.   

_Suddenly, he felt a rough, scaly hide slide beneath him, and he was lifted from the water to find himself on the back of a very large crocodile. "Charge!" the battlerager roared to Wathros as he straddled the druid?s back and pointed towards the stairs._

Nice scene right there.  

Damn, JollyDoc, that's one long update post.  And here I was thinking that my 3000-3500 word updates for my story hour were all bad-ass and long.    But that's because I haven't really delved into the action scenes yet. *laughs maniacally*


----------



## Black_Kaioshin

But, if Pez died, and he's a clelestial not in the favor of the upper planes, what happens to him?


----------



## Angcuru

I'd think that since Pez died fighting a creature of pure evil, they'll make an exception.  I think they'll take him back and just send him back down to finish up whatever in another hundred years or so.


----------



## JollyDoc

Black_Kaioshin said:
			
		

> But, if Pez died, and he's a clelestial not in the favor of the upper planes, what happens to him?




Pez was sent to do a penance.  The duration and terms of that penance were not disclosed to him.  He was merely instructed to go among the mortals and live as they do.  He fulfilled these conditions and gave his life in their defense.  I think he has been redeemed.


----------



## Angcuru

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Pez was sent to do a penance.  The duration and terms of that penance were not disclosed to him.  He was merely instructed to go among the mortals and live as they do.  He fulfilled these conditions and gave his life in their defense.  I think he has been redeemed.



So...technically he could request to Tyr that he be sent back to aid his friends, as he was doing more good actively fighting evil on the Prime Material than being a simple messenger in Celestia.  But I don't think gfunk would go for that.


----------



## Tidus4444

But, if Pez knows that by dying for his friends he can be redeemed, doesn't this cheapen his sacrifice?  If he knows that the only thing he gets for dying is a free pennance, isn't this not a sacrifice at all?


----------



## gfunk

Pez was a Native Outsider, not Extraplanar.  So he is truly dead and must start at the bottom of the Celestial heirarchy again.  But, as you will soon see, that doesn't mean other celestials won't take up his mantle and smite some infernal ass.


----------



## gfunk

ANGER OF ANGELS

Ajacsalasan knew he had to move fast, inciting a slave rebellion was one thing but slaying a Red Wizard was quite another matter.

“Hurry!! Hurry!! Move quickly before the Thayan Knights arrive!”

The warrior had led a horde of literally hundreds of slaves miles across the deserts of western Thay. In a few minutes they would reach the border of Aglarond and freedom. He had been assured personally by a representative of the Simbul herself that there would be soldiers waiting, ready to give his followers the freedom that had been denied to them for so long.

Within minutes, they could see the promised contingent of the Witch Queen’s guard posted on the other side of the border. Once they reached them, the Thayans had no choice but to allow them to leave. To interfere would be to risk war with the Simbul, something Ajacsalasan was certain even the evil Szass Tamm would not risk.

Before liberation was theirs however, an immense wall of fire suddenly erupted in front of the fleeing slaves, sealing off their escape.

In their desperation to enter Aglarond, many of their number chose to continue moving forward, ready to risk their lives rather than live one more day in slavery. For their troubles, most were immolated outright and the remainder were set on fire as they died slowly on the other side.

“No, my friends! Run around the wall, I will hold off the Wizard!”

The warrior drew his cold iron long sword as he charged back into Thay searching for the unseen assailant. His sharp eyes noticed a Red Wizard standing behind a large rock, a smug grin of satisfaction crossing his visage.

“Murderer!! DIE!!”

Ajacsalasan’s sword sliced into the wizard’s torso and did some minor damage, but the mage had prepared himself as his skin was strong as stone.

Laughing, the wizard stepped back, “No, it is YOU who are the murderer. You have given these slaves false hope, leading them to an inevitable death. Thanks to you they only have to look forward to days of torture before they are sent to Myrkul's embrace.”

The wizard quickly began another incantation as a magical arrow appeared out of thin air, easily piercing his foe’s armor. Though the missile weapon itself only inflicted glancing damage, it constantly pumped out streams of acid, eliciting cries of pain from Ajacsalasan.

Taking in a deep breath, the warrior charged once again and hit the wizard with all his might. This time, he was able to draw blood but he could plainly see that the brunt of his attack was negated.

“Did you really think you could defeat me? Foolish slave, you are finished!”

Weaving arcane phrases, the wizard hit his hated foe with another spell and this time the warrior found that he could not move. The mage sauntered up to him and easily pulled the longsword from his paralyzed hands. Twisting the blade to the flat side, he smacked Ajacsalasan with everything he had. Once, then twice.

When the paralysis spell ended, the warrior fell.

----------------------------------------------

He awoke into a nightmare. The first thing he heard was the sharpening of a blade. The first thing he saw was an morbidly obese man in a dirty chamber, standing over a table full of razor-sharp instruments. Then he felt pain as his naked body was stretched taut on a rack.

His vanquisher, the wizard who had bested him in single combat, moved over his helpless form to gloat. 

“You may think you have accomplished much fool. But Thay is a nation built on slaves, what are a few hundred less? Besides, we have years to torture you as compensation.”

Ajacsalasan screamed in pain as two hot pokers were thrust into his eyes, blinding him forever.

He prayed silently, his only shield against his tormentors, “_Trust in Selune’s radiance, and know that all who love alive under her light shall know her blessing_.”

He held fast onto his faith for months, before ultimately giving in to the call to Arborea.

----------------------------------------------

“_Turn to the moon, and she will be your true guide. Promote acceptance and tolerance. See all other beings as equals. Aid fellow Seulnites as if they were your dearest friends_,” Ajax completed the prayer he began over three hundred years ago.

The Lords of Good had determined his soul to be pure and his actions just. Upon his death he was sent to the Olympian Glades where he would spend eternity in a land of peace where all beings were forever free from the yoke of tyranny and oppression.

For centuries Ajax had been a petitioner on this plane. However, the Eladrins who ruled the plane saw his potential and, with the approval of the Council of Seraphim, promoted him to an Angel.

It was this transformation that heralded his return to the Prime, working with the Eladrins known as the Watchers. This was a group of celestials sanctioned by the Court of Stars in Arborea. Working on the plane of mortals they monitored the actions of fiends, protecting important mortals without their knowledge, and kept tyranny at bay.

Recently Ajax had been contacted by none other than Avanathor, a powerful Tulani Eladrin and possibly the most powerful Arborean on the Prime Material Plane. Of course, he did not have a direct audience but the _sending _he had received was sufficient, “_Your mission has changed. Go to the town of __Cauldron__ in Vilhon Reach. Make yourself available to the __Temple__ of __Tyr__. More information will be provided to you at our discretion._”

Unfurling his mighty wings, Ajax immediately sped towards his goal. He was loathe to work for the agents of law but unlike the hordes of Abyss, celestials always worked together.

----------------------------------------------

Days later, a bald human with grey eyes, chainmail armor, sword and shield exited the Temple of Tyr. The high priest had told him all he needed to know. Apparently the Council of Serpahim had sent their own agent and he had fallen. Fallen to the most hated of foes, the fascist fiends of Baator.

He would avenge his compatriot. 

Quickly he ran out of the city into the forests. When he was beyond the reach of mortal eyes, he resumed his true form. 

He began his flight towards the Underdark.


----------



## gfunk

*Ajax (Astral Deva 7)* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Outsider [Angel, Good, Native]*
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+30 (60 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), Fly 50 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 31 (+5 Dex, +5 armor, +8 natural, +3 shield), touch 15, flat-footed 26
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+11 
*Attack:* _Silver longsword +1_ +12 melee (1d8+5) 
*Full Attack:* _Silver longsword +1_ +12/+6 melee (1d8+5)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks: *Spell-like abilites
*Special Qualities:* Angel traits, uncanny dodge, improved uncanny dodge, electricity, fire, acid, and cold resistance 5, protective aura, DR 7/evil
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 20, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +14, Escape Artist +14, Hide +14, Knowledge (the planes) +9, Listen +16, Move Silently +14, Sense Motive +12, Spot +16 
*Feats:* Iron Will, Power Attack, Thick-Skinned
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

_A beautifiul, extremely tall, humanlike creature with long, feathery wings and a very supple and lithe body glows with an inner power that makes it hard to look directly at the creature._

Ajax was formerly a holy liberator who was enslaved by the Red Wizards of Thay. At the expense of his own life he led a slave rebellion, slaying his master in the process. Though he was tortured to death over many months, Ajax was able to lead hundreds of slaves to freedom in Aglarond.

Following his demise, Ajax's soul was elevated as a petitioner to the Olympian Glades of Arborea. His exemplary service and pure spirit earned his promotion to Angel after a few hundred years.

He now works on the Prime, serving the Watchers -- a group of powerful Eladrin working good deeds from behind the scenes.

*Combat*

His extremely impressive array of defensive powers makes Ajax a terror in combat. As an Astral Deva, he is immune or resistant to nearly all forms of attack. He prefers to let foes wear themselves down trying to damage him and, when they are spent, he moves in for the kill.

*Angel Traits *-- Darkvision 60 feet, low-light vision, +4 racial bonus on saves versus poison, tongues

*Spell-like abilities (Sp): *3/day -- _aid, continual flame, cure light wounds, detect evil, dispel magic, invisibility _(self only), _remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, _and _see invisibility_. Caster level 6th. 

*Uncanny Dodge/Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex): *Ajax retains his Dexterity bonus to AC, when flat-footed, and he cannot be flanked except by a rogue of at least 10th level. Ajax can flank charactes with the uncanny dodge ability as if he were a 6th level rogue.

*Protective Aura (Su): *Against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of Ajax. Otherwise it functions as a _magic circle aganist evil_ effecT and a _lesser globe of invulnerability, _both with a radius of 20 feet (caster level 6). This aura can be dispelled, but the angel can create it again as a free action on his next turn.

*Major Magic Items*

_+1 silver longsword, cold iron longsword, mithral chain shirt +1, mithral heavy steel shield +1, claok of resistance +1, lesser hat of disguise, bracers of health +2, gloves of dexterity +2, +1 amulet of natural armor, 3 potions of cure moderate wounds, 4 potions of cure light wounds_


----------



## Nightingale 7

Hey Gfunk,did you nix the pacifist sorcerer idea,or is that another player's new character you're posting?


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Hey Gfunk,did you nix the pacifist sorcerer idea,or is that another player's new character you're posting?



Nope, Caine is still en route to the Underdark.  The Astral Deva will be played by Joachim.


----------



## Angcuru

Wowzers.  You're group is really loving Savage Species, eh?


----------



## Lela

Ga, go away for 5 days, fall behind in both homework and Story Hours and come back to a near TPK.  Dang.  I was expecting Pez to die, though I didn't want him too.  He just didn't have enough HP to stand a good strong fight.  But I didn't expect our Battlerager to go down and I figured Rusty would usually survive.

Ouch.

On the other hand the Avoral is one of the races in SS I've been wanting to try (along with Earth Elemental and Sucubus) so it'll be interesting how this turns out.

Iit does occur to me though.  Party make-up:


Caine.  Pacifist type built from ED.  Extremely good aligned.
Ajax.  Avoral.  Think Pez only with more Good and a lot less Law.
Rusty.  Just a guess from what JollyDoc said.
Tilly and Wathros
The poor theif and Druid.  You guys when from playing a campaign where everyone went evil to one where everyone's definitally not.

Too bad we didn't get Ajax while Pez was still around.  That would have been interesting and eye opening.  Even more fun if Ajax had been female.  A forbidden love afair between the new incarnations of Entropy and Joachim.  Classic.


----------



## gfunk

Hey Lela, thanks for your comments.  Actually Ajax is an Astral Deva (Angel) not a Avoral (Guardinal).  Minor difference, but Ajax's alignment is CG and the Guardinals are all NG.

Also, the thief and the druid are CG and NG respectively.  So actually the whole party is good.

Interestingly, both Ajax and Caine are run strictly using the optional rules-set in the BoED.  Both are "exalted" PCs and are therefore held to an extremely high standard of good.  Ajax can't really violate these tenets due to his very nature and Caine loses ALL of his special abilities irrevocably. 

Actually after the first day of play (tonight) we had a really good time with all the PC interactions.  I think you will enjoy the dialogue when JollyDoc posts to the SH at the end of this week.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Absolutely incredible !!! I never expected this to happen!

As sad as I am to see Pez return to his home plane, I am really looking forward to seeing Caine in combat. I think it will be a lot easier to play Caine without Gardrid in the party - that way the party might actually try the peaceful approach. Maybe he'll even pacify Entropy in the end...   

Please hurry up with your next update, JollyDoc, you can't leave us hanging here like this. I'll try to think of some party names in the mean time.


Nice PC introductions, gfunk, and congratulations on a character well done! What were your alternative PC choices?


----------



## Nightingale 7

Hey,I just thought of a name about that group!"The holy trio plus two"!(anyone who reads KODT will get the joke).

I'd really like to see Caine's role in battle,especially against undead and constructs,which seem to be his weak points.He has no means of affecting them.I guess he'll act as party buffer at those times.On the other hand how does Vow of Peace affect objects and mindless undead?
Is it a violation of the code,for example,to cast Shatter against a Crystalline Golem?


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Nice PC introductions, gfunk, and congratulations on a character well done! What were your alternative PC choices?



Thanks, it was my pleasure and I'm glad you enjoyed it.

My alternative PC choices were:
1) Astral Deva bow specialist
2) Monk (w/ Vow of Poverty) his AC was 31 in his underwear b/c all the Exalted AC benefits stack with his monk abilities
3) Wizard (who PrC into Celestial Mystic)
4) Cleric (who would go Cleric 10/Apostle of Peace 10 for his progression)
5) Eleven ranger bow specialist

These are all the builds I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> On the other hand how does Vow of Peace affect objects and mindless undead?



Caine can bash undead and constructs with impunity since they are non-living.  Actually, we did run into a realtively powerful undead last night and Caine contributed rather well in the battle.  I leave it to JollyDoc to describe it however . . .


----------



## SpaceBaby Industries

What happened to Raphael and his player?  Did you lose the new guy beneath an avalanche of power gaming?

A pity if he's gone - it would have been interesting to see how his style of Paladin would have interacted with these new characters.


----------



## gfunk

SpaceBaby Industries said:
			
		

> What happened to Raphael and his player? Did you lose the new guy beneath an avalanche of power gaming?



An excellent question, but we have no idea what became of him.  His wife was pregnant and, presumably, had a baby recently.  However, our attempt to reach him thus far have not met with any success.  As of Sunday, we've not heard from him.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Did we not have that discussion recently about cowardly paladins? Bah, I bet his knees gave away when he saw the kuo-toa (?) ferryman!    

On a more serious subject, I think that JollyDoc will have a tough job trying to kill the druid! Through his powers, he should be able to shift or wriggle himself out of almost every situation


----------



## JollyDoc

Thanks for everyone's enthusiastic input recently.  Yes, these are interesting times for our reluctant heroes, and I'm as curious as the rest of you to see how the two newcomers fit in.  I hope to be updating by week's end.  Working on it now, but there was quite a bit of roleplaying this past week (for a change), and that takes a bit longer to flesh out into a readable story.  Thanks to G for moderating and fielding lots of questions.  Yes, alas poor Raphael...we'll just have to assume he was ambushed at the back of the party by a group of duergar, and now is there cabana boy somewhere in the Underdark.


----------



## Angcuru

Cabana Raphael.  Seems fitting.   

I'm REALLY gonna miss the awesome whacko-ness that Gadrid brought to the story, though.  Stupid Erinyes.   

But seeing as how Entropy and Company are still around in the realms, I think we'll see some more interesting craziness.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> On a more serious subject, I think that JollyDoc will have a tough job trying to kill the druid! Through his powers, he should be able to shift or wriggle himself out of almost every situation



Well, well, well . . . 

I don't know about you JollyDoc, but this sounds like a challenge to me!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Well, well, well . . .
> 
> I don't know about you JollyDoc, but this sounds like a challenge to me!



Sorry about that, MoonSaber


----------



## Angcuru

Druid + Arrow of Slaying = Dead Druid.


----------



## Hammerhead

/e sighs wearily.

Maybe you don't realize this, but Druids have good Fortitude saves. Furthermore, Constitution is generally the Druid's highest stat besides Wisdom, since it's easy to change other physical stats with Wild Shaping, and who needs Charisma? The chance of an Arrow of Slaying affecting a druid is small (even if Wathros is a wimpy elf for some reason). Obviously, enough Arrows of Slaying will kill him, but works for anyone.


----------



## JollyDoc

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> /e sighs wearily.
> 
> Maybe you don't realize this, but Druids have good Fortitude saves. Furthermore, Constitution is generally the Druid's highest stat besides Wisdom, since it's easy to change other physical stats with Wild Shaping, and who needs Charisma? The chance of an Arrow of Slaying affecting a druid is small (even if Wathros is a wimpy elf for some reason). Obviously, enough Arrows of Slaying will kill him, but works for anyone.




Ah, that's alright.  We don't need any stinkin' arrows of Druid Slaying.  Flaming Burst Erinyes arrows seem to work just fine.  Just ask Gardrid!


----------



## Angcuru

Wait a sec.  Angcuru is confused.  Did Rusty die too?


----------



## Hammerhead

And that's Gadrid, the dwarven tank with a million hit points. I don't think we should think up of ways to kill everyone in the group. Rusty may have died, or he may not have...I'm guessing he's captured by the Erinyes for torture, interrogation, sadistic pleasure...


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Ah, that's alright. We don't need any stinkin' arrows of Druid Slaying. Flaming Burst Erinyes arrows seem to work just fine. Just ask Gardrid!



Or Unholy Blight . . . Pez . . . 
Or Dragon Breath . . . Wathros and Tilly . . . 
Or Automaton Hammer . . . Oso (remember him?) . . .
Or An Otuygh-polymorphed-Ogre's falcion . . . Salazr (remember HIM?) . . .

Or Caine . . . oops, scratch that


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Or Caine . . . oops, scratch that



You see, even Caine and Pez together can't wipe out the taint of Entropy.  Gfunk still tortures us and will never stop.

Keep it coming.  I can take it.

Please?


----------



## Angcuru

Anyone else find it a bit funny/ironic that the only remaining original party member is Tilly, the cowarly halfling thief-turned semi-brave warrior?


----------



## Lela

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Anyone else find it a bit funny/ironic that the only remaining original party member is Tilly, the cowarly halfling thief-turned semi-brave warrior?



 Rusty wasn't an original?


----------



## Angcuru

Lela said:
			
		

> Rusty wasn't an original?



Well, he just showed up one day, but in any case he's M.I.A.,  presumed K.I.A.

KIA...isn't that a car company?  Who would buy a car from a company who's name is a military code for Killed in Action?


----------



## Joachim

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, he just showed up one day, but in any case he's M.I.A.,  presumed K.I.A.
> 
> KIA...isn't that a car company?  Who would buy a car from a company who's name is a military code for Killed in Action?




Hmmm...you may want to ask MoonSaber.  He's owned _2_.


----------



## Lela

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, he just showed up one day, but in any case he's M.I.A.,  presumed K.I.A.
> 
> KIA...isn't that a car company?  Who would buy a car from a company who's name is a military code for Killed in Action?



 You're right.  Though I think he'll be back.  JollyDoc mentioned that we shouldn't discount the dwarves just yet and we still haven't seen a new character for Rusty (or even heard anything on it).


----------



## Lela

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, he just showed up one day, but in any case he's M.I.A.,  presumed K.I.A.
> 
> KIA...isn't that a car company?  Who would buy a car from a company who's name is a military code for Killed in Action?



 You're right.  Though I think he'll be back.  JollyDoc mentioned that we shouldn't discount the dwarves just yet and we still haven't seen a new character for Rusty (or even heard anything on it).

Just a guess though.


----------



## Lela

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, he just showed up one day, but in any case he's M.I.A.,  presumed K.I.A.
> 
> KIA...isn't that a car company?  Who would buy a car from a company who's name is a military code for Killed in Action?



 You're right.  Though I think he'll be back.  JollyDoc mentioned that we shouldn't discount the dwarves just yet and we still haven't seen a new character for Rusty (or even heard anything on it).

Just a guess though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lela said:
			
		

> You're right. Though I think he'll be back. JollyDoc mentioned that we shouldn't discount the dwarves just yet and we still haven't seen a new character for Rusty (or even heard anything on it).
> 
> Just a guess though.



Three guesses, even.


----------



## Morrow

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Anyone else find it a bit funny/ironic that the only remaining original party member is Tilly, the cowarly halfling thief-turned semi-brave warrior?




As Wulf Ratbane would be sure to remind us, you can't keep a good peck down.  Particularly when said peck drops everything and runs at the first sign of trouble.

Great game JollyDoc.  Both fun and totally unforgiving.  Pez and Gardrid were great characters.  Here's hoping that Caine and Ajax can live up to the standards set by their illustrious predecessors.

Morrow


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Anyone else find it a bit funny/ironic that the only remaining original party member is Tilly, the cowarly halfling thief-turned semi-brave warrior?



 I don't think this is funny or ironic. Cowards tend to survive longer in DnD. 

That reminds me of all the arcane spellcasters I played...


----------



## MoonSaber

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> On a more serious subject, I think that JollyDoc will have a tough job trying to kill the druid! Through his powers, he should be able to shift or wriggle himself out of almost every situation




Shhh!
Don't give JollyDoc ideas, he has plenty of his own.
Honestly, you are more or less right, when he died against the dragon I think it had a lot to do with him trying to do something he shouldn't (save pez) it's not his specialty.

I think him escaping the last near TPK had more to do with generosity from JollyDoc, although maybe the demon did not wish to face someone who can summon allies outside the sanctum of the temple. (I can dream)




			
				Joachim said:
			
		

> Hmmm...you may want to ask MoonSaber.  He's owned _2_.




Donno, both of mine have been pretty good to me.  I originally had the subcompact but as my family has grown I gave up milage for space.




			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> KIA...isn't that a car company? Who would buy a car from a company who's name is a military code for Killed in Action?




Ki is the essence of life in Japanese, or soul.

Ki means "To rise of come out from" and "a" refers to asia in Korean.

Although, I hadn't thought about the military term KIA before in regards to them, and I am a US Army vet, so that in itself is amusing.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> I don't think this is funny or ironic. Cowards tend to survive longer in DnD.



Amen!  Don't forget this quote in Entropy's 3.5 write-up:
"As a chosen of the drow deity of undeath and vengeance, Entropy is truly a dreadful foe to behold. Though her power is extreme, she is a coward at heart and will rarely risk sacrificing her own life in the face of real danger."

Long live the coward!


----------



## JollyDoc

Morrow said:
			
		

> As Wulf Ratbane would be sure to remind us, you can't keep a good peck down.  Particularly when said peck drops everything and runs at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> Great game JollyDoc.  Both fun and totally unforgiving.  Pez and Gardrid were great characters.  Here's hoping that Caine and Ajax can live up to the standards set by their illustrious predecessors.
> 
> Morrow




Thanks Morrow!  And thanks to the rest of you for keeping this a lively SH, even in between updates.  Hopefully new one will be up by tomorrow, and many questions will be answered.  Here's a teaser...Rusty may be down, but not out, and our little dwarf friend shows that he could teach even Gardrid a lesson or two in the old cajones department.


----------



## JollyDoc

The following post supercedes previous posts introducing Caine and Ajax.

THE OLD ORDER CHANGETH

Prologue:
Caine meditated alone in the small acolyte’s cell that had been provided for him by Jenya.  She had offered one of the more comfortable guest rooms at the temple, but he had declined, asking for only the basics.  He had arrived in Cauldron several days before, merely another stopover on his continuing journey.  As was his custom upon reaching a new city or town, he had come to the goodliest church and offered them his services during his stay.  This could include anything from tending the grounds, to running a soup kitchen for the homeless.  Over the years he had performed many such services to multiple churches and this was but the most recent.  Still, something felt different here.  He couldn’t put his finger on it, couldn’t really even say what had brought him to this small frontier city.  It certainly had not been on his way to anywhere.  He just…found himself at the gates one day.  He wouldn’t go so far as to say that he had been called, but he knew he belonged here.  Something was going to happen, and it was going to be soon.
_____________________________________________________

Ajax paced the grounds of the temple for the hundredth time in a row.  What was he doing here?  Why had the Council sent him to such a gods-forsaken place?  He knew better than to ever question a directive, but he could not help but feel that his talents and skills were being wasted.  The High Priestess seemed to know who he was immediately when he had arrived two days ago.  She almost seemed to be expecting him, yet she had not set him any specific tasks.  He had tried to busy himself about the temple, but there was really nothing he could help with.  He had wandered about town, hoping something would be revealed to him as to the nature of this mission, but he was equally disappointed.  Although he was immortal, sometimes idle days could seem like an eternity.
__________________________________________________________

“I’m sorry to have disturbed you Caine, but I feel I may have need of your services after all,” Jenya said, seating herself at her desk, across from the strange beggar.  He had come to the church offering to work, but asking for no compensation.  Quite the contrary…the man had made a substantial monetary donation, one that seemed far beyond his means.  Jenya was sympathetic to the plight of wanderers and the homeless, and ordinarily she would have provided such a person with a hot meal and a warm bed for a night or two, but this one was different…compelling some how.  She had felt that it was necessary to have him stay on, though she did not know why.  Until now.  Now everything was becoming clear, including the appearance of the deva on her doorstep.  Frankly, due to the events of the past several months, nothing much shocked the High Priestess any longer, though her dream last night came very close.  It was more of a vision really…a horrific one.  In it, she had witnessed Pez’ death.  She instinctively knew it to be true, not just some nightmare.  The details were not clear, though she knew he died valiantly, but at the hands of a great evil.  The vision further urged her to send aid to him, though he was beyond aid.  She could only surmise that some of his companions…the Bright Axes…yet survived.  Again, she knew implicitly that this was the reason Ajax had been sent to her, and also this man Caine.  Both had some important role to play here.

She told the story of the Bright Axes to Caine, being both succinct and direct.  She told of their past exploits on behalf of the city, and of their recent undertaking to return the dwarven defender, Zenith Splintershield.  She then told him of Pez’ death.  “So now I come to the crux of my request,” she continued.  “I would ask that you undertake to find any survivors of the Bright Axes, and see them safely home.  I will send with you a protector, one whom I trust completely, and who is beyond reproach.”
Caine pondered her words for a few moments.  Yes, this felt right.  This was the sign.  “I will do as you ask,” he replied, “but I would meet this companion you have chosen for me.”

Jenya moved to the door of her office, and ushered Ajax inside.  She had already relayed to the deva the contents of her vision, and her expectations of him.  He had agreed without hesitation.  
Caine did not see the deva.  Instead, he saw a nondescript, bald man in drab clothes who wore a symbol of the moon goddess Selune’ about his neck.  While Caine thought it strange for a follower of Tyr to wear the sign of another, he did not question Jenya’s judgment.  “I have traveled many years, and many miles, with many companions,” he said, rising to greet Ajax, “and of each one, I have asked an oath.  I have foresworn violence, and I ask of you that you swear to harm no helpless or defenseless being or creature while in my company.  Whether you accept or decline has no bearing on whether or not I will travel with you, but I must ask nonetheless.”  Ajax considered the request.  It was not in his nature to kill needlessly or brutally.  On the surface, he saw no reason not to agree to the beggar’s terms, yet in the back of his mind he wondered what would happen if he should ever encounter one of his blood sworn enemies…a fiend.  Still, he would swear the oath, and trust his conscience to guide him.


Day 0, AP (after Pez)	

Wathros and Tilly sat huddled in a small side passage, darkness pressing in on them on all sides, for they dared not light a fire for fear of attracting predators, or worse yet, the she-devil.  For quite some time neither had spoken.  The shock of what had just happened robbed them of words to describe their feelings.  It was Tilly who finally broke the long silence:  “What now?” he croaked, his voice raw and ragged.
“We go back,” Wathros stated flatly, no trace of emotion in his voice.
“Back?” Tilly asked incredulously.  “Are you crazy?  We’ll be killed, just like the others!”  His voice had started to rise in a panic.
“You misunderstand me,” Wathros continued calmly, “Not back to the shrine…back to Cauldron.  We have no choice.  We have failed.  We have no hope of finding Zenith Splintershield on our own, and our friends are beyond our help.”
Tilly nodded silently to himself.  To hear the words spoken aloud drove the fact home to him.  His friends were dead, just like Salazar.  Was he forever destined to live on while those he cared about died?  Perhaps Maple was right.  Maybe it was time for him to retire and settle down.  Maybe the adventuring life was not for him after all.  The two remaining Bright Axes gathered their gear and set out into the Underdark once more.  To make haste, Wathros transformed himself into a large wolf, and Tilly rode on his back.  Onesock ran with his master, and the miles passed in darkness.

Due to the speed of the wolves, they reached the Pit of Seven Jaws while daylight still remained, and by sunset, they had made their way back to Jarred’s clearing.  The old bard greeted them warmly, but his smile faded as he realized how few had returned.  “What has happened?” the hermit asked, “Where are the angelic knight, the noble savage, and the pious priest?”  Though he did not wish to speak of it, Tilly related the tale, and when he’d finished, Jarred bowed his head and covered his eyes.  “Alas!” he wailed, “Anduria has lost its greatest champions!  Woe to our beloved kingdom!  I will compose a great ballad of their heroism and valor!  They will go down in Andurian history as legends!”  And so Tilly and Wathros passed the night with Jarred, listening as he wove the story of their companions into an epic poem…a fitting eulogy.

Day 1, AP

Rusty came to, slowly and painfully.  His entire body felt like one giant bruise.  His head was pounding and dried blood was caked in his eyes.  He pulled himself gradually to a sitting position and saw that he was in a cell of some sort, completely bare except for a bucket of stagnant water.  He was naked except for a loincloth, with no sign of any of his gear, nor his Mystran amulet.  He finished pulling himself to his feet by grasping the close-set bars of the cell.  The hallway beyond was empty, and ran parallel, so that his view to either side was blocked after just a few feet.  
Bits and pieces of memory began to return to him, and he remembered the fall of both Pez and Gardrid.  Crying out in anguish and rage, he picked up the bucket and began hammering it against the cell bars, hoping some guard would appear so the he could vent his fury.
“Hey, you finally awake in there?”  The voice came from somewhere to his right, perhaps from another cell.  
“Who’s that?” Rusty shouted.  “Where am I?”
The voice snorted brief laughter, “Well, I think you know exactly where you are.  You’re a ‘guest’ of the frog-men.  As to your first question, I’m White-Eye, also an unfortunate guest, wrongly imprisoned.”
“How long have I been here?” Rusty asked.  “Did you see them bring anyone else in besides me?”
“They brought you in yesterday,” White-Eye responded.  “You were pretty badly beaten up.  They didn’t bring anyone else.  Sorry.”
Rusty bowed his head against the bars.  They meant the others were all dead.  He was the only survivor, but who knew for how long.  He had to get out of here.
“How long have you been here?” he asked White-Eye.
“Oh, I’d guess about five weeks now,” said White-Eye, “I was in the wrong place at the wrong time.  Just looking to find a few loose trinkets, if you know what I mean.”
“Don’t listen to him!  He’s lying!”  A new voice came from further down the hall to Rusty’s left.  “He’s a spy for the kuo-toans!  He locked himself in that cell just a few minutes before you woke up!”
“Who’s that?” Rusty asked suspiciously.
“Hah!” White-Eye laughed, “You’re a fine one to talk of spies, wizard!  It’s you who loves the frog-men, not I!  Now shut your yap!”
The exchange continued for several more minutes, and Rusty finally retreated to the back of his cell.  The kuo-toans may have taken his holy symbol, but they could not so easily sever his link to his goddess.  Praying softly to himself, he summoned Mystra’s gifts and began mending some of his wounds, the voices of his neighbors fading into the background.

Sometime later, Rusty opened his eyes as he heard bare footsteps, and the jingle of keys.  Two kuo-toans stood outside his cell, one armored much like the ones they had fought in the temple, the other naked and carrying two buckets.  The armored one unlocked the cell, and then stood behind the door as it swung open, while the second carefully set the buckets inside and retrieved the empty one.  The door was relocked and the pair retreated without a word.  One bucket contained more rank water, while the second held a nauseating assortment of fish heads, seaweed, snails and mollusks.  Rusty smiled to himself.  His meals would improve soon, and he would bide his time, noting the rotation of the guards until the right opportunity presented itself.

Day 2, AP

Ajax and Cain were on their second day out from Cauldron when they spotted the strange caravan coming over a rise towards them.  A lone halfling was riding on a small pony, leading several normal size horses behind him.  Trotting along side was a rather large wolf, gray in color with one white sock.  A golden eagle perched on the saddle horn of one of the trailing horses.  
“I believe we may have stumbled across our little lost lambs sooner than we expected,” Caine remarked with a smile to Ajax.  Ajax stepped out into the middle of the trail and held up one hand in a gesture of peace.  

Tilly drew his mount up several yards away from the pair of humans, eyeing them suspiciously.  One could never be too sure of travelers on the road in these parts.  “What do you think?” he whispered back to Wathros.  In response, the eagle/druid took off into the air, circling low around the strangers.  Tilly understood this to mean that if they tried anything funny, they would fry where they stood.  He kicked his pony forward, and hailed them.
“You are Tillian Wanderfar?” the one who looked like a beggar asked.
“Who wants to know?” Tilly countered.
“I am called Caine.  My companion is Ajax.  We are sent on behalf of Jenya Urikas.  We were told you might have need of our assistance.”
Tilly smiled in spite of himself.  Leave it to Jenya to come through in a pinch.  He dismounted, and motioned Wathros down.  The druid landed, assuming his true form as he did.  
“I’m afraid you are a little late,” Tilly said grimly, “We could have used your help a few days ago.  Now, we are all that is left of our band.”
“Perhaps not,” Caine replied.  “We know of your loss, but it may not be as complete as you think.  Jenya has divined that one other lives still, and she has charged us with his rescue.”
“Do you know who it is?” Wathros asked.
“Alas, no,” Caine said, “We knew only that three yet lived, and here there are only two of you.  Please, tell us your tale.”
Tilly and Wathros recounted their story once again, sparing no detail and when they were finished, Caine wiped a lone tear from his eye.  “It is a sad story, to be sure, but perhaps with our assistance, you may yet tell a happier ending.”
“I’m not sure about that,” Tilly sighed, “And I’m not very enthusiastic about going back to Bhal-Hamatugn, but if there is any chance Gardrid, Rusty or Pez still lives, then we can’t leave them.”
“Agreed,” Caine nodded, “There is just one thing though.  I am a pacifist, and I will not harm another living creature.  I can aid you in many other ways, but I would ask of you an oath not to harm any defenseless creature while in my presence.  Ajax has already sworn such.”
Tilly looked taken aback, “Well, I don’t know exactly what kind of help you can give if you’re no good in a fight, and I’m here to tell you that if I have the chance, I’m going to stick a knife in every frog-face I see, awake or asleep, armed or unarmed, ready or not!”
Wathros nodded in agreement, “Your oath is a fool’s choice.  You have not seen the horrors that we have.  Perhaps you will see things in a different light before all is said and done.  As for myself, I believe in culling the weak from the herd.”
Caine simply smiled, “We shall see.  Your choice is your own.  It was fortunate that your foes did not share a similar philosophy when you left your friend behind.  We should move on…our road is long.”
________________________________________________________

Rusty sat meditating quietly in his cell, waiting for the sound of the guards’ footsteps.  They should be coming any moment.  Indeed, he did hear footsteps approaching, but they were not the wet flapping of kuo-toan feet.  Instead, it was an unsteady shuffling that Rusty heard, punctuated by an occasional low moan.  He also heard a sharp hiss of fear come from White Eye’s cell.  Suddenly, a shambling figure lurched to a halt before Rusty’s cell.  It was humanoid, but beyond that Rusty could not tell, since it appeared to be wrapped head to toe in decaying, putrid bandages.  Its eyes glowed a sickly yellow.  It unlocked the door and then motioned Rusty forward, “Come,” it said in a thick, gravelly voice.  Rusty approached cautiously, wishing now more than ever that he had his holy symbol.  The thing shoved him unceremoniously in front of it, and down the cellblock passage.  Shortly, they reached a descending stair, and beyond that, a damp corridor.  This hall sloped steadily downward, and the water level on its floor rose gradually, until Rusty found himself wading through knee-deep liquid.  They came to a room, lit by a floating brazier in the northwest corner.  The chamber contained all manner of torture implements:  shelves with scalpels, thumbscrews, and a large jar of salt.  A well-oiled stretching rack stood along one wall, and a pair of manacles hung from the ceiling near the western wall.  The water in the room came easily to Rusty’s chest.  He was shoved into the chamber and towards the rack.  The creature indicated in no uncertain terms that he should climb on.
“Yer more cracked than ye look!” Rusty laughed, but his laughter was cut short when he was cuffed soundly across the face.  Wiping blood from his mouth, Rusty’s eyes narrowed, “Not quite a fair fight now is it?  So, we’ll just have to take this up some other time.”  With that, the priest turned and began moving through the flooded chamber as fast as he could, heading for a passageway on the far side.  He could hear the torturer behind him, gaining rapidly.  When he reached the archway, he found the water level to be shallower, and he broke into a dead sprint.  The hall made two left turns and abruptly ended at a blank wall.  “I’ll be damned,” the dwarf cursed, just as his pursuer caught up to him.  With a growl, Rusty rushed forward, arms outstretched in an attempt to grapple the creature and shove him out of the way.  However, he was stopped in his tracks by another powerful blow to the head, and another after that, and another…
“All right, all right,” Rusty wheezed, sagging against the wall, blood pouring from his nose and mouth, “Ye got me dead to rights.”  The jailor seized him by the beard, dragging him bodily back to the chamber of horrors, and strapping him roughly onto the rack.  “Now,” the creature rasped, “you will tell me who you are, what you are doing here, how many of you are there, where do you come from, and what do you want with Zenith Splintershield.”
“I’d sooner kiss yer mother!” Rusty spat, and then the torture began.  How many hours it went on, Rusty did not know.  He only knew that he eventually passed out from the agony…and that he never answered a single question.

Day 3, AP

Rusty woke to the familiar pain in his head.  His eyes were nearly swollen shut, and his face felt ten times too big.  Dragging himself to a sitting position, he began his daily prayer ritual, and immediately his pain eased as his wounds healed.  
“Psst!  You okay in there?”  This from White Eye’s cell.
“No,” Rusty muttered, “but I will be.  So, who’s the big fella with the mean left hook?”
“He calls himself Garekk,” White Eye said, a touch of fear in his normally cocksure voice.  “He’s the frog-boys’ chief inquisitor.”
“You would know, wouldn’t you?” came the voice from their other block mate down the hall.  “After all, you and he are big buddies!”
“Both of ya knock it off,” Rusty growled, “My head’s poundin’ enough as it is.”
“Watch yourself,” White Eye whispered, “He won’t give up until he breaks you.  He’ll just keep coming back again and again.”

Rusty thought he had it figured out.  He wasn’t sure exactly what Garekk was, but he was sure of one thing:  he wasn’t among the living any longer.  He was undead, and that realization actually brought a smile to the priest’s lips.  Normally, with his holy symbol, he could call on the awesome, holy might of Mystra to blast the monstrosity into dust, or at least send it cowering back to its hole.  Now, however, he would just have to resort to other means…

Just as White Eye had predicted, Garekk returned later in the afternoon.  He unlocked Rusty’s cell, and stood outside, “Come,” he burbled.  
“Nah!” Rusty said, moving to the back of the cell, “You come get me!”
Garekk gave a moan of anger, and lurched forward.  As he rapidly closed the distance, Rusty began chanting, hurriedly calling up a charm of infliction, but the undead torturer was quicker than he appeared.  He backhanded Rusty, rocking the dwarf’s head back to slam against the wall, dashing the spell from his lips.  Undeterred, Rusty began again, but Garekk was right on him now, punching him in the gut, forcing the breath out of his lungs.  Try as he might, Rusty could not complete his casting before the inquisitor hit him, over and over.  In the end, the dwarf was slung like a sack over Garekk’s shoulder, and taken to the torture chamber once more.  Though the examination went on twice as long this time, the stubborn priest uttered not one word.

Day 4, AP

Rusty now knew what he’d done wrong.  The key was in the preparation.  Long before he knew Garekk would come for him, he cast his spell, knowing it would last indefinitely until discharged.  As he heard Garekk’s shuffling steps approaching, he hid his glowing fist behind his back.
“Come,” Garekk beckoned.
“Nope,” Rusty shook his head, “I’m ready to dance if you are, stinky.”
The jailor did not hesitate, rushing into the cell, arms outstretched.  As he drew back to slap the dwarf, Rusty leaped forward, grabbing the creature’s face with his glowing hand.  Garekk shrieked in agony, recoiling from the attack, both hands holding his smoking flesh.  “How’d ya like that one, moldy?” Rusty laughed, hopping up and down, “There’s more where that came from, if ye want it!”
“Yeah!” Rusty heard White Eye cheer from the next cell, “Get him Rusty!”
Hissing, Garekk lunged forward again, but Rusty had time to prepare a second spell, and he grabbed the jailor’s wrist as he struck.  The smell of burning flesh was nauseating, and Garekk wailed, but he did not retreat.  He began raining blows upon the priest in earnest, sending him reeling from one side of the cell to the other, but Rusty was able to cast the occasional spell in between, and he gave as good as he got, taunting the inquisitor the whole time.  Finally, the two combatants stood facing each other, both listing from side to side.  Rusty was barely on his feet, and Garekk’s skin was burned down to the rotting bone in several places.  But Rusty was out of spells.  Even so, he kept one hand behind him, hoping to bluff the jailor into believing he was still dangerous.  Indeed, Garekk seemed hesitant, but he risked one final assault, and Rusty’s bluff was called.  The priest again went down, but this time Garekk left him unconscious in his cell.  The inquisitor was too badly wounded to carry him, and so he retreated to his chamber to nurse his own wounds.

Day 5, AP

“I can’t believe that!” White Eye crowed.  “You actually sent him running!  He left you here!”
“Yeah,” Rusty said bitterly, “that’s the problem, I’m still in here.  My plan didn’t work.”
“Are you kidding?” White Eye asked incredulously, “That was a major victory!  I’ll be surprised if he comes back again.”
“That’s what I’m afraid of,” Rusty muttered.

Garekk did not return that day, nor did the normal kuo-toan jailors who brought his food.  Oh, they brought food to White Eye and the other prisoner, but they bypassed Rusty’s cell, glaring at him balefully.  Rusty wasn’t overly concerned about starving.  He called up a relatively simple spell, and before him appeared enough food to feed eight men, and pure water as well.  He leaned back against his cell wall, a large drumstick in his hand, waiting for the inevitable, for he felt sure that now his captors saw him as a threat, and would eliminate him soon.

Day 6, AP

“There it is,” Tilly said quietly, peering out across the dark, underground lake at the dimly glowing, fish-like structure in the distance, “Bhal-Hamatugn.”  The company’s trek through the mountains and subsequently through the Underdark had been tedious, but uneventful.  Tilly and Wathros had heard Caine’s tale of how he’d come to Cauldron, but Ajax remained tight-lipped.  The tall warrior would only say that he worked for Jenya, and was here by her command.  They both seemed determined to complete this mission, however, so Tilly and Wathros questioned them no further, instead relating to them every detail they could of the kuo-toan temple, and the dangers they faced there.

The canoe that Tilly and Wathros had used was still moored at the base of the cliff, and the group climbed in and began paddling towards the shrine.  They saw no evidence of increased vigilance about the place as they approached, and they were able to reach the main staircase without any sign of opposition.  Cautiously, they made their way inside, and found the entry hall equally deserted.
“I don’t like this,” Tilly said quietly, “Where are they all?”
“Spread out,” Ajax said in a commanding voice that brooked no questioning, and he began moving towards the double doors at the far side.
“Careful,” Tilly warned, “Those are the ones I told you about.”
Suddenly, a raucous banging and shouting sounded from the passageway to the east, the one barred by a heavy, iron portcullis.  “Hey out there!” a voice shouted, “Garekk, is that you?  Come back and fight!  I ain’t done with ye yet!”
“I believe that I recognize that particular ranting,” Wathros said, smiling.  “I do believe that one of our dwarven friends is nearby.”

Tilly rushed quickly to the portcullis, and spun the handle in its center.  The gate began to a rise, but with an earsplitting shriek of rusted gears.  He reversed the crank, stopping it halfway, but leaving enough space for them to crawl underneath.  Darting through, he ran towards Rusty’s cell.
“Rusty!  You’re alive!” he shouted.
“Barely,” the dwarf grumbled, “which is more than I thought about you lot.  Where’d ye get off to?  Where’s Gardrid and Pez?  Who’re these two?  Somebody get me outta here and tell me what the Hell’s goin’ on!”
Tilly went to work on the cell lock, defeating it easily, and releasing his friend.  Introductions were quickly made, and then they filled Rusty in on what had transpired.
“Damn it all!” the priest bellowed, “I knew those two were gonna be the death of me, but I didn’t think they’d go first.  Well, what’re we standin’ around jawin’ fer?  We got us a devil-lady to give some pay back to, and my kinsman to rescue!”
“Umm…Rusty.  Aren’t you forgetting your old pal?” White Eye said, pressing his face against the bars of his cell.
“No!  Don’t let him out!  He’ll betray you!”  Tilly peered quizzically down the hall towards the second prisoner, and began walking that way.  When he reached the far cell, he was surprised to a see another halfling looking out at him.
“Who are you?” Tilly asked
“My name is Cherrit,” the prisoner replied, “I’m from Cauldron.  I came here with a group of companions.  We were ambushed and separated.  I don’t know if the others are dead or alive.”
“I can sympathize,” Tilly said.  We have found ourselves in a similar situation.
“Then let me out,” Cherrit begged, “but don’t free that other one!  He’s a spy!”

“What do you make of this Rusty?” Caine asked calmly, listening to the two prisoners bicker back and forth.
“I’m not sure,” the priest shrugged, “White Eye here’s been decent enough, but both of’em keep accusin’ the other of sidin’ with the frog-men, though truth to tell, we all been treated about the same.”
“Allow me,” Caine replied, and he uttered a short, arcane phrase.  He then moved first to White Eye’s cell, and next to Cherrit’s.  What he saw was not unexpected, but still disappointing.  He would like to have greater faith in mankind, but these two showed him that caution was still warranted.  The auras that surrounded them both were deep crimson, the color of evil.
“Neither of them are to be trusted,” he remarked to his companions, “but neither can we leave them here to die.”
He moved back to Cherrit’s cell, “You say you are from Cauldron.  I can send you back there if you wish it.  We cannot have you free to follow us.”
Cherrit’s eyes narrowed, “But I don’t wish it.  As I told you, my companions may still be in this area.  It would be…dishonorable…to abandon them.”
“I’m sure,” Caine replied knowingly, “Then we shall transport you to the far side of the lake.  You can begin your search there.”
“I don’t suppose I have a choice,” Cherrit said bitterly.
“Not really,” Caine said, “I’d like to introduce you to a friend of mine.”  The sorcerer pulled back his cloak, and a glowing ball of purest light drifted into view before him.  “This is Jules.  He will see you safely on your way.”  The glowing ball vanished briefly, reappearing in the cell next to Cherrit.  Before the halfling could protest, Jules touched him, and both vanished.

“Now, what shall we do with you?” Caine asked White Eye.
“I..I’m not from Cauldron,” the man stammered, “I’m a traveler.”
“Yes, I can see that,” Caine said serenely, and then he uttered another short phrase.  Instantly, White Eye’s face changed to an expression of friendliness and warmth.  “Now,” Caine continued, “my dear friend, you may be on your way.  Please do not return here, for it is far too dangerous.  The swim across the lake is not a long one.  It’s best you start now.”
“Yes, yes of course,” White Eye said grinning, “Take care now you lot.  Best of luck!”  With a wave and a grin, he ran from the cellblock and towards the main entrance.
“What did ye do?” Rusty asked suspiciously.
“Merely convinced him of my good nature and intent,” Caine smiled.  “Now, which way?”
“I got an idea,” Rusty said slyly, “We ain’t goin’ thru that temple again.  I might have us a short cut, and I got an old friend I need to settle up with.”
______________________________________________________

Rusty led the way down into the dungeon, and towards the interrogation chamber, warning his companions of what awaited them.  When they reached the chamber, Ajax stepped forward, scanning the apparently unoccupied room.  His keen eyes were able to discern the truth of the situation.  Crouched beneath the water in the far corner was Garekk.  “There!” Ajax shouted, and as he did so, the inquisitor rose up, his horrible visage twisted in rage…and perhaps fear.  So terrible was his presence that Onesock began whining piteously, tail tucked between his legs, his legs locked and quivering in terror.

Ajax leaped into the air, somehow flying, but with no visible method.  He landed in front of Garekk, who had retreated a step into the far hallway.  Drawing his sword, he slashed at the creature, connecting solidly, but not inflicting nearly as much damage as he might have imagined.

“Jules, come,” Caine called, and the glowing ball again appeared, hovering in the air in the center of the room.  Suddenly, a beam of pure light lanced out, striking Garekk in the chest.  He roared, more out of anger than pain, for the familiar’s beams were more of a nuisance than anything.  Ajax used  the momentary distraction to leap over the jailor’s head, landing behind him, and leveling two more blows at his exposed back.

“Come on!” Rusty shouted, and began wading across the room, eager for his retribution.  Tilly, however, found that the water level in the room was well over his head.  Nevertheless, he began swimming across, making his way to a table near the far exit, and clambering atop it.  Wathros was more pragmatic.  He shifted his form to that of a crocodile and sank beneath the surface, intending his assault to be a rude surprise.  Caine stayed back, even though he knew the creature they fought to be undead, and therefore had no moral compunctions about seeing it destroyed.  He was no warrior himself though.  He instructed Jules to keep up his assault, and the little archon did just that, lancing a beam directly into Garekk’s eyes.  The jailor howled, grabbing at his burned orbs, and at that moment, Wathros seized one of his legs, biting and ripping at it savagely.  Garekk leaned over, flailing at the water, hammering his fists down on the crocodile.  Behind him, Ajax continued to chop at his rotting flesh, sending bits and pieces flying, but failing to deliver any real damage.  The deva and the druid continued to press the assault, not letting up for a moment.  Tilly sought to get away from the melee, realizing he would be more hindrance than help in the water-filled chamber, but he caught a glancing blow from one wildly swinging arm as he retreated.  Then, Rusty was there, a nimbus of light surrounding his upraised fist.  “Eat this!” he cried, and he slammed his hand into Garekk’s face.  Garekk screamed, then gurgled, crumbling to dust, which floated on the surface in a scummy film.

“Rusty,” Tilly’s voice came weakly from behind, “Something’s wrong.”  Rusty whirled around, and he saw that that was an understatement.  Tilly’s flesh, where Garekk had touched him, was starting to rot.  He looked and saw that Wathros was similarly affected.  Quickly, he wove spells about them to arrest the spread of disease, and sure enough, the rot stopped, but it did not heal.  “I don’t know what evil this is,” Rusty said, “but that’s all I can do fer now.”  He bandaged their wounds, and they left the room, coming to the dead-end that Rusty had found days ago.  It was short work for Tilly to locate a cleverly hidden door in the blank wall.  Opening it, they were stunned to find the great temple on the other side.  They had entered it from the lowest level, just to the right of the dais.  There were three armored kuo-toans present before the dais, engaged in some sort of prayer ceremony, but there were no guards present on the balconies.

“That’s them!” Tilly shouted, “Stop them before they call her!”  Ajax charged into the room, rushing towards the priests, but before he could reach them, each one launched a bolt of electricity from its hand, each bolt blasting into the warrior.  Ajax was not seriously injured, but he was taken aback nonetheless, for he had surrounded himself with a protective aura, which was supposed to impede such minor magics.  He did not know why it had failed to stop this, but he knew he had to end this threat quickly.  Tilly was right behind him, and quickly took up a flanking position behind one of the priests.  The kuo-toan began casting another spell, but before it was completed, Tilly stabbed through its armor.  It squealed, its spell dying on its lips.  Wathros, to, lumbered into the chamber, still in crocodile form.  He began swimming through the shallow water surrounding the dais, and then rose up to snap at a second priest.  The kuo-toa got its shield up just in time to deflect the attack, but Wathros found his jaws stuck to the shield, held there by some sort of adhesive.

Tilly darted forward, intending to finish his opponent, but the priest had recovered, and slammed his shield at the halfling.  Tilly’s sword stuck fast to the shield, and was ripped out of his hand.  Another of the priest’s drew out an iron morning star from his belt, and began swinging wildly at Ajax, who dodged deftly to the side, but unfortunately Rusty had just joined the fray at that moment, and the heavy weapon connected solidly to his shoulder.  

Wathros was amused at this turn of events.  If it were he, he would not choose to be attached to a rampaging crocodile.  He began twisting his body violently around in a death roll, pulling the kuo-toa from its feet.  He felt the priest’s arm snap as it was wrenched around, still stuck in the grips of the shield.  With one powerful bite, Wathros crushed the shield completely, then fastened his jaws about the hapless kuo-toa’s skull.

Tilly circled his foe, his shortsword now his only weapon.  The kuo-toan had drawn its own weapon, and was waiting for an opening.  Suddenly, its legs were swept out from under it as Onesock barreled into it from behind.  As the priest fell, Tilly pounced on him, slashing his throat.

Ajax stepped behind the final priest, sweeping his sword under its legs as he went.  It fell, sprawling in the water, and he moved in for the kill, but the kuo-toa pointed one finger at him, and he felt another blast of electricity course thru him.  Onesock was there again, leaping on the priest’s back as he tried to rise.  Ajax didn’t let the opportunity go to waste this time, and he impaled the creature.

Rusty had made his way to the top of the dais, and was busy furiously trying to open one of the doors there.  He didn’t know where it led, but he knew from prior experience that the erinyes would be here any minute, and anywhere was better than here to face her.  His companions joined him, and Cain quickly began casting fly enchantments on each of them in preparation for the coming conflict.  Tilly pushed past Rusty, and began working at the lock with his tools.  “Aha!” he cried as he felt the lock trip, and pushed open the door.  His face fell, and turned white, however, when he beheld a kuo-toa wearing chitin-style plate armor standing on the other side in a sunken room, water lapping at his knees…


----------



## Angcuru

Entertaining as always, JollyDoc.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Good reading! Very interesting stuff. And I'm liking the way Caine is turning out, he's making an excellent support character.


----------



## sithramir

Cool update. I've made a few exalted characters and they seem pretty cool although no chance to play them.

   Just would like to note that Entropy has made her first real appearance in my campaign! My group has acquired a powerful artifact the Gnarlpaw's fang which turns you into a werewolf lord but anyways, a legend lore and vision has shown them two possible futures. 

  One of them involves entropy and my other necromancer character Armaghast destroying all the purple knights of cormyr. The second one showing Armaghast and another blackguard female fighting blurred out forms. 

   In an attempt to avoid the first they have gone to the Undying temple where entropy is staying (one of my characters also wants the revenance as he's a necromancer and works for her).

   lets just say the entrance into the crypt i created with thousands of ghouls leaving barely enough room for them to walk through along with all the other creepy stuff was great. The sessoin ended with the doors to the temple opening and entropy introducing herself and taking off her hood hehe. Should be quite interesting even though i'm pretty positive all my characters will die next session.

   I wish you could read it on my story hour but i'm 6 weeks behind now so that sucks....Thanks for the character thougH!


----------



## gfunk

sithramir said:
			
		

> Just would like to note that Entropy has made her first real appearance in my campaign! . . . Should be quite interesting even though i'm pretty positive all my characters will die next session.



That just made my day!  Please let me know when you hit that point in your SH!


----------



## Lela

> Day 0, AP (after Pez)



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's _so_ true. . .



> “I’m afraid you are a little late,” Tilly said grimly, “We could have used your help a few days ago. Now, we are all that is left of our band.”
> “Perhaps not,” Caine replied. “We know of your loss, but it may not be as complete as you think. Jenya has divined that one other lives still, and she has charged us with his rescue.”



Now that's brilliant story telling.  I was wondering how you'd handle the whole new party members show up and must fit into story thing.



> It was fortunate that your foes did not share a similar philosophy when you left your friend behind.



Point to you.  Don't forget, though, what their intentions in that really were.  Rusty may prefer death to what they have planned.  I probably would.


> A well-oiled stretching rack stood along one wall



Seriously, you gotta respect a man who keeps his torture equipment in good shape.  And I mean you gotta.  He'll teach you to respect him if you don't.


----------



## JollyDoc

Well, Garekk may have been a bit sloppy in his own personal hygiene, but let it never be said that he did not take pride in his work.


----------



## Angcuru

I've been inspired by Gadrid to break out Neverwinter Nights and play for a bit as a bad-ass dwarf with a mohawk.  GO GADRID!   even though you're dead


----------



## gfunk

Here are some teasers for the next update (we just finished playing about an hour ago):

1) Great, GREAT role-playing 
2) 2 very intense combats 
3) You learn the true meaning of Exalted 

PC fatalities?  Maybe . . .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Inspired by Nwm in Sepulchrave's story hour, I'm enjoying being a Druid in NWN. But I digress...

Hurry up and post the update, man! Us poor addicted types can only wait so long!


----------



## JollyDoc

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Inspired by Nwm in Sepulchrave's story hour, I'm enjoying being a Druid in NWN. But I digress...
> 
> Hurry up and post the update, man! Us poor addicted types can only wait so long!




My, my but you addicted types are impatient!  We just finished the session less than 24 hours ago!  Never fear...your wait will not be long.


----------



## Zontag

Wow awesome SH.
Just one quick question JollyDoc and crew why all the PC carnage?
Your previous SH wasn't nearly as deadly to the PCs. Is this because of bad rolls or is it the modules? I'm really curious since I'm thinking about running the Shackled City series but seeing the PC churn rate I'm getting a bit nervous.


----------



## Hammerhead

I would attribute the increased deadliness to a few factors:

First, Joachim's player was not using his specialty class, the cleric, and gfunk wasn't playing an arcanist. All of their previous tactics and strategies developed in earlier campaigns are now somewhat useless.

Likewise, the CotSQ and BoBS were played by very high level characters who could raise someone at the drop of a hat, had very powerful abilities, and were complete cheeseballs. Actually, the deaths per adventure is probably much higher in gfunk's story hour than in Jollydocs, but with the plethora of raise spells that doesn't come into play.


----------



## gfunk

Zontag said:
			
		

> Wow awesome SH.
> Just one quick question JollyDoc and crew why all the PC carnage?





			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I would attribute the increased deadliness to a few factors:
> First, Joachim's player was not using his specialty class, the cleric, and gfunk wasn't playing an arcanist. All of their previous tactics and strategies developed in earlier campaigns are now somewhat useless.
> Likewise, the CotSQ and BoBS were played by very high level characters who could raise someone at the drop of a hat, had very powerful abilities, and were complete cheeseballs. Actually, the deaths per adventure is probably much higher in gfunk's story hour than in Jollydocs, but with the plethora of raise spells that doesn't come into play.



Thanks Hammerhead! 

I think Hammerhead is mostly correct, but let me add a few comments.

These modules are very difficult, much more so than other low level modules we have run through (Sunless Citadel, Forge of Fury, etc.). The battle with Kazmojen in _Life's Bazaar _was a TPK waiting to happen. We were extremely fortunate that Gardrid critted him with his waraxe otherwise it would have been bye bye birdy. Similarly, fights in _Flood Season_ including the one against the priestess of Bane (Triel) and the halfling wizard boiled down to a few lucky rolls for us(and unlucky rolls for Jollydoc). 

I don't know what the module designers were smoking when the inserted the Red Dragon and advanced Erinyes in _Zenith Trajectory. _In both cases, these monsters have terrain perfectly suited to their special abilities. Bottom line in both cases -- if you don't have the _Fly _spell then you are screwed. As you will see in JollyDoc's next update the battle against the Kuo-Toa high priest was fought under similar conditions.

Other than that, I agree with Hammerhead. I prefer playing Sorcerers (frankly, I can't stand wizards) and Joachim Clerics. However, I seem to have found my true calling again, but Joachim seems to want to deny his destiny. 

Also, as others have pointed out, JollyDoc is not quite the rat-bastard DM he appears to be. He, of all people, wants his campaign to be populated by a fairly stable group of PCs so that we can develop a good, cohesive story arc. However, the power that the module designers have given the DM make that very, very difficult.

Interestingly, both Joachim's PC as well as my own are now designed with survival in mind. Neither can deal out high-output damage like Pez and Gardrid but both designed very carefully with strong defense in mind. We shall see how long they last . . .


----------



## Hammerhead

gfunk said:
			
		

> Other than that, I agree with Hammerhead. I prefer playing Sorcerers (frankly, I can't stand wizards) and Joachim Clerics. However, I seem to have found my true calling again, but Joachim seems to want to deny his destiny.




Interesting comment about the sorcerers. Do you prefer them because you like the idea ofnatural magical talent instead of scientific magic achieved through study, or because they are mechanically more powerful? Or because it's a hassle keeping track of all the different spells? 

BTW, how many levels higher is Tilly compared to the rest of the party?


----------



## gfunk

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Interesting comment about the sorcerers. Do you prefer them because you like the idea ofnatural magical talent instead of scientific magic achieved through study, or because they are mechanically more powerful? Or because it's a hassle keeping track of all the different spells?



Oh, I like them for soooo many reasons (all mechanical):

1. IMO, only 10% of the spells in the PHB are really worth taking. I would rather be able to cast these spells all day long than have a breadth of different spells.

2. I hate the idea of spellbooks. I don't ever want to be denied the ability to memorize my spells b/c my book was pilfered or destroyed.

3. I hate taking item creation feats. I don't want to blow XP like that, period. With the new item creation rules, it is very easy to buy magic items or commission them w/o draining the XP yourself.

4. Like you said, I hate spell memorization, it is such a tedious mechanic. So many spells you memorize turn out to be useless. Also, as a sorcerer, you can cast lower level spells over and over using higher level slots.

Oh, and everyone in the party is 7th right now, though Tilly and Wathros probably have the most XP.


----------



## gfunk

**BUMP*

This story hour shall not fade into the night.

So says Gfunk.*


----------



## Joachim

Yes, I like to play clerics, but that is less because they are clerics and more because they are self-reliant.  Joachim had good AC, he had an 18 CON to start and thus had many hps, and had good saves (and immunity to the Enchantment school).  At the lower levels, he didn't do much in combat except take the hits in melee for the others, but around 15th or so started doing a lot of melee damage when he could cast Holy Sword through the Glory domain.  Thus far I am seeing the potential for a similar result with Ajax, but who knows.

BTW, I take umbrage with the comment that characters Joachim and Entropy were "complete cheesballs".  Powerful, yes, but they were 20th level, and at 20th level you are supposed to be powerful.  Its not like Entropy took levels in 3.0 FRCS Incantatrix or something.  If you want to know about cheeseballs, you should see the character builds that we are working with now .


----------



## Joachim

BTW, I agree with Entropy that the majority of the spells in the PHB are crap.  The clericky spontaneous casting type (name escapes me at the moment) from the MHB looks most interesting to play.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> BTW, I take umbrage with the comment that characters Joachim and Entropy were "complete cheesballs". Powerful, yes, but they were 20th level, and at 20th level you are supposed to be powerful.



If Caine ever hits level 21, then you will see the feat _Permanent Emanation_ combined with the spell _End of Strife_.

Result?

Eldath's avatar walks Faerun!!


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> If Caine ever hits level 21, then you will see the feat _Permanent Emanation_ combined with the spell _End of Strife_.
> 
> Result?
> 
> Eldath's avatar walks Faerun!!



 Can you give a few more details on those two spells?

 Couldn't Eldath walk around anyway if she wanted too?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'd second that, being as I don't have the BoEG either.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Can you give a few more details on those two spells?
> Couldn't Eldath walk around anyway if she wanted too?



Sure, the feat _Permanent Emanation_ is in the ELH and allows you to choose one spell you can cast that has an emanation AoE. It becomes permanent.

_End to Strife_ is a 9th level Enchantment [Compulsion, Mind-Affecting] spell in the BoED. It has an 80 ft emanation centered on the caster. It allow no save, but SR applies. All intelligent beings (Int 3+) within the AoE suddenly realize that any violent acts they perform will be met with dire consequences. If any creature makes an attack, they take 20d6 hp of non-lethal damage (per attack if they have multiple ones). This continues untiil they leave the AoE of the spell.


----------



## Angcuru

So basically if anyone anywhere near him _including party members_ try to harm, hurt, kill, inflict pain, or otherwise cause negative physical effects to anyone within 80 ft of him, they very rapidly begin to fall unconsious.  neat, but watch out for the archers!  

This could make it really easy for the party to take down large groups.  Give Cain a ring of fire immunity, and have Rusty cast _firestorm_ (or the like) centered on him, the send him wading through the enemy keep/army/thingy until they're ALLL dead.  of course someone would have to convince Cain to go along with it....  _which is where drugs, dominate spells, and clubs to the head come in_


----------



## Lela

Angcuru said:
			
		

> This could make it really easy for the party to take down large groups. Give Cain a ring of fire immunity, and have Rusty cast _firestorm_ (or the like) centered on him, the send him wading through the enemy keep/army/thingy until they're ALLL dead. of course someone would have to convince Cain to go along with it....  _which is where drugs, dominate spells, and clubs to the head come in_



_Firestorm_ already has an extremely malible area of effect.  2 ten foot cubes per level, placed whereever the heck you'd like.  Remakibly effective.

Hmmm, it does occur to me that I could drop multiple cubes on bigger creatures. . .


----------



## gfunk

Yea


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Yea



 Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Angcuru

Apparently the Baptists approve of Dungeons and Dragons!  TAKE *THAT* Jack Chick!!!!  _HAHA!_


----------



## JollyDoc

So shall it be written...so shall it be done!

RETRIBUTION

“One side, runt!” Rusty elbowed past Tilly, heedless of this new threat, knowing only that they had to escape the temple before the she-devil arrived.  He was thus taken completely by surprise when a pair of vice-like pincers seized him around the waist.  It was only then that the dwarf gave his full attention to the kuo-toa.  The creature was sheathed head to toe in gleaming armor, and the only weapon he bore was a long staff, topped by the pincers which now held Rusty.  Immediately, he began dragging the priest forward into the room.

“Rusty’s in trouble!” Tilly shouted to his fellows, who had gathered behind him on the dais, thinking an escape route had been found.  Tilly then took to the air, exulting in the power of magical flight that Caine had bestowed upon him.  He somersaulted through the door and into the chamber beyond, hovering behind the kuo-toan priest and well above the surface of the water.  Caine quickly followed him, but rather than confront the kuo-toa, the sorcerer moved across the large meditation room, peering through archways on the far side, looking for further threats.  It was then that he spied another creature in the room.  For all intents and purposes, it appeared to be a dwarf, but one with gray skin and hair.  The dwarf glared at him cautiously, but made no threatening move.  Its gaze shifted constantly between Caine and the kuo-toa, as if awaiting instructions.

Ajax witnessed Rusty’s fruitless struggles against the stronger kuo-toa.  He suspected that the creature might be using magical enhancements to bolster its strength.  One of the many benefits of his divine nature was that he literally radiated goodness, and when he wished it, this beneficent aura could also be protective, blocking certain magical effects from operating within its area.  With this in mind, the deva landed behind Rusty, and watched with smug satisfaction when the kuo-toa’s already protruding eyes seemed to widen even further as it became aware that its defenses and augmentations were now useless.  The priest instantly released Rusty from the grasp of its staff, then dodged around Tilly, coming up behind the little rogue, and out of Ajax’s sphere of influence.  Immediately it began chanting in a croaking voice, and a very familiar cloud of inky blackness enveloped Tilly, Rusty and Ajax.  The cloying, filthy, unholy darkness made Tilly wretch violently.  Even when it had cleared, he still felt nauseatingly ill.  Glancing behind him, he saw that Ajax was even worse off.  The tall warrior was doubled over in convulsions, cold sweat dripping from his bald head.  He began staggering towards the edge of the dais, and all but fell over the side, disappearing from sight.

Rusty was the least affected by the blight, but he still felt the worse for it.  He recognized the nature of the divine magic, and knew they were up against a powerful priest.  Just then, he was momentarily taken aback by the sight of a flying crocodile settling down beside him.  Wathros looked up at the dwarf with a toothy grin.  He opened his jaws, and spat out a small ball of flame towards the kuo-toa.  Rusty shook his head.  He would just never get over seeing an animal that could cast spells.  
“Better make that yer last fer a bit,” he warned the druid, for he had an idea of his own.  He performed a quick incantation, and then proceeded to blanket the area around the kuo-toan priest in absolute silence, thus negating its ability to cast any further damaging magic.  The priest fixed him with a baleful glare, and then rushed towards the doorway where he stood.  Rusty raised his shield, preparing for another attack from the pincer staff, but was surprised when instead, the kuo-toa slammed the door in his face…and then locked it from the other side.  Now he and Wathros remained on the dais, while Caine and Tilly were trapped on the other side with the priest.

Tilly didn’t notice the priest’s tactic.  He was focused more on the dwarf facing Caine.  Tilly remembered the sorcerer’s vow of pacifism, and was convinced the gray dwarf would kill him where he stood, without Caine ever raising a hand in self-defense.  Tilly gripped his swords, and zoomed across the room towards the dwarf, murder in his eyes.  Suddenly, he couldn’t remember any more why he was attacking the dwarf.  There was no reason for violence here.  Perhaps they could just talk this situation out rationally, peacefully.  His hands dropped to his side, and he floated in the air beside the gray dwarf, who looked equally calm, and non-threatening.  Indeed, Caine was not as defenseless as he appeared.  While it was true, he would never resort to violence, he often found there were more effective ways to put an end to conflict…such as the aura of magical calm that he constantly emanated.  
“Now,” he said, turning towards the dwarf, and weaving a spell of charming, “what are you doing here, my little friend?”
“I am enslaved to Mangh Mictho,” the dwarf responded, offering a hopeful smile to Caine.
“No longer,” Caine replied benevolently, “You are free now, but your former master seems intent on preventing my friends and I from leaving and taking you with us.  Perhaps you could distract him for us.  That antechamber seems to contain many ancient scrolls and texts.  Perhaps if you began…rearranging…some of them, it might distract him and give us an exit.”
The dwarf’s grin broadened, understanding dawning on his pale face.  Hefting the axe he carried in his right hand, he stomped into the small side chamber and began hacking at the bookshelves, strewing parchment in all directions.

Once Caine’s attention was turned from him, Tilly felt the peaceful feeling leave him.  Shaking his head to clear it, he glared at the sorcerer.  Fat lot of help he was going to be if he kept doing that to his friends as well as his enemies.  Tilly noticed that the kuo-toa’s attention was indeed focused on the destruction being carried out by his former slave, and he looked none to pleased about it.  In fact, he looked down right unfriendly.  Tilly took the opportunity to close in while the priest was distracted, but the kuo-toa’s reflexes were lightning fast.  With a quick twist of his wrists, he brought the pincer staff up, grabbing Tilly in mid-air.  The little rogue was not so easily caught, however.  He twisted and contorted his narrow frame, writhing free from the pincers in a split second.  At that moment, the priest began that croaking chant again, and Tilly realized that the kuo-toa had moved out of the silenced area that Rusty had created.  Dreading what foul magic was being summoned this time, Tilly ducked and covered his head.  No blast of energy came, however.  Instead, he heard rushing water.  Opening his eyes, he was horrified to see the water covering the floor of the chamber was rising, and fast.  In seconds, it had risen completely to the ceiling, filling the room.  Tilly managed to hold his breath at the last instant, and saw that Caine and his newfound friend had done the same, but they wouldn’t last long.  If they didn’t get out of here soon, they would all drown, or more likely, the amphibious priest would kill them long before that.

Outside the room, Rusty and Wathros noticed a growing puddle of water seeping out from under the door.
“That can’t be good,” the dwarf muttered.  He hefted his axe and began hammering at the door.  Wathros turned his back and then smashed his powerful tail repeatedly against the portal as well.

Back inside, Tilly swam desperately for the door.  Gripping the handle, he pulled with all his might, only to find it locked.  He began fumbling for his lock picks, his lungs burning from the effort of holding his breath.  Finally, he managed to fish out the ring of small tools, and set to the work on the lock.  He felt the tumblers click into place, and reached for the handle again, only to be jerked back several feet as a crushing grip tightened around his chest.  The kuo-toa had caught him once more with the pincers.

Rusty heard the click of the lock, and he grabbed the handle and pushed with all his might, but it would not budge.
“Help me!” he yelled at Wathros, and the crocodile/druid put his full weight and strength with the dwarf’s.  Suddenly, the door gave way and a solid wall of water came crashing out.  Rusty managed to roll to one side, avoiding the brunt of the deluge, but Wathros was washed all the way across the dais, and almost off the edge.  As the flood abated, Rusty dashed into the doorway.  He saw Tilly still struggling in the grasp on the kuo-toa’s staff, and he remembered the effect Ajax’s aura had on the creature.  He chanted and brought into effect a spell to dispel the magical protections surrounding the evil priest.  He was rewarded by the sight of the kuo-toa’s sudden look of apprehension.  
“Nicely done,” a voice said from behind him.  Turning, he saw Ajax standing there, fully healed of all his wounds.  “Allow me,” the deva said, and with a gesture, he again cast a dispelling about Mangh Mictho.  The kuo-toa looked absolutely panicked now.  He began wrestling Tilly further into the chamber, away from the two spell casters.  As he retreated, Rusty summoned one of his most powerful enchantments…the Holy Smite.  A blast of power shook the chamber, washing all of the occupants in white light.  When it cleared, his companions stood unscathed, but Mangh Mictho was barely on his feet, staggering from the blow.  Ajax darted forward, bringing his sword around in a wide sweep and taking the priest’s legs out from under him.  The staff dropped from his hands as he struck the water, and Tilly quickly wriggled free. 
“Get up!” Ajax hissed in anger.  The priest’s eyes bored into him, and he began to climb to his feet.  Before he made it halfway, Ajax sliced across his chest, throwing him to the floor once more.  Mangh Mictho slowly pulled himself to his hands and knees, but a kick to the ribs from Ajax sent him sprawling.  The kuo-toa rolled over onto his back, holding out one hand as if in surrender, but a blast of electricity sprung forward, sparking off Ajax’ armor, but doing him no real harm.  In that instant, the priest began swimming through the shallow water, trying for the far side of the room.
“I got’im!” Rusty shouted, and he hurled himself at the kuo-toa, trying to wrestle him still.  Mangh Mictho was not finished yet, however.  He rolled Rusty under him, beneath the water’s surface, and then wrapped one clawed hand around the dwarf’s throat.  He climbed to his feet, lifting Rusty out of the water by his neck, his feet dangling above the water.  The kuo-toa drew back his other hand, preparing to deliver a killing blow, when his eyes went suddenly wide.  Slowly, he collapsed to the floor, Rusty slipping from his grasp.  Tilly hovered silently behind him, his sword buried in the priest’s spine.
______________________________________________________

“Everyone inside!” Ajax barked to the others.  He herded them all into the chamber, knowing they probably didn’t have much time until the she-devil was called.  Once everyone was in, he quickly locked the door.  
Caine, meanwhile, had stopped his gray dwarf friend from his destructive rearrangement of the library.  “Tell me, what are you called?” he asked the dwarf.  
“I am Frith, of the Deep Delver clan of duergar,” the dwarf replied.
“A pleasure to meet you,” Caine smiled.  “How long have you been here, Frith?”
“Three years,” the dwarf muttered.
“A long time, to be sure,” said Caine sympathetically.  “In that time, have you seen a surface dwarf here?  One by the name of Splintershield?”
“Nah, I ain’t seen’im,” Frith said, spitting on the floor, “He’s to high and mighty to be bothered with slaves.  He stays upstairs in his throne room.  Only the master could go and see him.”
“Interesting,” Caine mused thoughtfully, but before he could give the matter much thought, he was distracted by a faint sound…the sound of a door handle rattling.  Turning slowly towards the door behind him, he saw the handle moving slowly back and forth.  “I believe we have company,” he whispered.
___________________________________________________

Twice in less than a week, Aushanna cursed to herself as the piercing call sounded in her head a second time.  She had been busy enjoying the torture of a hapless lemure when she was interrupted this time.  She would have to remember to hunt down the wretched priest that had bound her to this duty, but then she remembered that he was long dead.  Pity.  She would have loved to get him on her surgical table.  No matter.  It seemed as if she was about to have other volunteers for that honor.

She appeared in the grand temple once again, high atop the statue of the Sea Mother, prepared to unleash a rain of fire down upon the infidels, but she was momentarily surprised to see the hall empty…of anyone alive at least.  Several more dead whips lay about the floor.  Mangh Mictho seemed to be going thru them like cord wood lately.  She didn’t see the high priest anywhere, so she assumed he was still in his chambers.  She glided quietly down to the dais, and approached the doors to the meditation chamber.  They were locked.  Strange.  Normally the priest kept them open, unless he was in danger.  Not a problem.  There were simple ways past locked doors.

A flash of light appeared near the door, and as it dimmed, the erinyes stood in all her terrible beauty, her bow of flames gripped tightly in her hand, a snarl of rage and hatred on her lovely face.  Caine felt his heart quail under that gaze, and for the first time in a long time, he felt despair sinking over him.  Glancing around at his companions, he saw the same look of fear on their faces.  Even Ajax, sworn enemy of fiends, looked unsure…doubtful.

Aushanna took in the scene in an instant.  Mangh Mictho lay dead in a pool of his own blood.  The dwarf and the halfling, she recognized.  She had saved the dwarf’s life a few days back, and turned him over to the kuo-toans for interrogation.  The halfling had escaped her clutches while she had been busy with the archon.  These other two she did not know, though something about the bald one seemed familiar to her.  She intended to ask him about it as she flayed the flesh from his body over the course of the next ten years.  But then, for no reason whatsoever, she felt her anger leave her.  Her desire to kill, maim and torture these infidels was just…gone.  She felt distrust, suspicion, intense dislike, but no violence.

Caine couldn’t believe what he was seeing.  The fiend wasn’t attacking.  She had lowered her weapons.  Somehow, she was susceptible to his peaceful nature!  It was a miracle!  He had to act quickly, take advantage of the situation while there was still a chance.
“My lady,” he bowed politely, “Forgive our intrusion.  We were merely seeking an acquaintance of ours and had a…misunderstanding…with the inhabitants of this place.  If you will allow it, we shall quit this place immediately, after we claim our friend.”
Aushanna’s baleful gaze fell fully upon the sorcerer.  She stepped towards him, circling slowly.  “You are trespassing,” she hissed, “I am duty bound to slay you all, and yet…I do not wish it.  You will leave this place…now, lest I recall my oath.  You will not tarry a second longer than it takes to make it to the exit.  Friend or no friend, he is lost to you.  Leave…now…and never return.”
“You are most gracious,” Caine bowed again, “We can never repay your mercy…can we?” he asked, throwing a meaningful look at his companions.  “Our host has asked us to leave.  Be off!”  
The others looked at one another in confusion, but they understood that this might be their only chance.  Tilly quickly unlocked the door, and darted through in full flight.  One by one, his companions followed, all taking to the air except for Rusty, who bore no such enchantment, and Frith.  Caine came last, closely followed by the erinyes.  When he reached the dais, he saw Rusty leap over the side, tumbling to the floor below, then jumping to his feet and disappearing into the secret passage they had found earlier.  The others were nowhere in sight.  Frith, following Rusty’s example, also leaped off the dais, but when Caine glanced over to see his progress, his face fell.  The duergar lay very still on the floor, his neck twisted in an unnatural angle.
“Pity,” Aushanna smiled, “Now, go!”  It was now or never, Caine thought.  He was alone, and the minute he left the fiend’s side, she would be out from under his influence.  He smiled once more at her, and then dove over side, streaking towards the tunnel.
________________________________________________________

The realization of what had happened slowly dawned on Aushanna.  She had been duped!  How dare they?  How dare those mortal worms?  She threw her head back and wailed in fury.  Her cry echoed thru the halls of the shrine, chilling the blood of all who heard it.
_________________________________________________________

Tilly and Ajax were the first to reach the exit.  They were in the process of untying the boat when they heard the devil’s shriek.
“Time to go,” Tilly said matter-of-factly and he leaped from the stairs, soaring out over the lake.  Ajax glanced back up the stairs and saw the wolf and the crocodile/druid emerging from the shrine.  Surely the others could not be far behind.  He to began to fly, tailing after Tilly, certain the others would be coming soon.

Caine heard the scream, and stopped at the corner of the hallway, just beyond Garekk’s torture chamber.  On the opposite side, he could just see Rusty, the dwarf huffing and puffing as he hustled along on foot.  Caine felt sure the others were safely away by now, but he couldn’t leave the priest behind.  Opening his cloak, he called forth his familiar.  The little archon bobbed in front of him.
“Jules,” Caine said, “you must buy us time.  Find the she-devil, and harry her in any way that you can, but if she should threaten you in any way, flee.  Do you understand?”
The archon flickered in acknowledgement, and then zipped away.

Aushanna appeared in the entry hall, her eyes scanning in all directions, searching for her prey.  She knew they couldn’t have gotten far.  She was also aware of the secret tunnel that led through the dungeons.  Perhaps they were still there.  With a thought, she transported herself to the center of the torture chamber.  At first she saw nothing, but then a telltale clink of armor down the far hall alerted her to her quarry’s presence.  Smiling to herself, she prepared to give chase.  Suddenly, she caught a flicker of movement out of the corner of her eye.  Whirling about, she saw a small globe of light hovering down the far hallway.  Instantly, she recognized the true nature of the creature…a celestial.  A minor one, to be sure, but an abomination nonetheless.  Without hesitation, she hurled her unholy power at the archon, but in an eye-blink, it was gone, only to reappear a bit closer.  Aushanna’s eyes narrowed suspiciously.  Clever, she thought.  The celestial was trying to cover the escape of its companions.  Not quite clever enough, however.

Rusty had just made it to the front door when the erinyes suddenly appeared between Caine and himself.  
“Fly you fool!” Caine shouted to him, retreating to a far corner of the chamber.  The sorcerer then began beckoning the she-devil towards him, “I am a wielder of the sacred fire!” he shouted, “Your unholy might shall not avail you, Flame of Udun!  You…shall not…pass!”
Aushanna smiled at the temerity of the little mortal, and then she engulfed him with her black magic.  

Ajax was troubled.  What was he doing, fleeing a battle while those he was sworn to protect remained in danger?  Had he gone mad?  He paused in his flight, hovering in mid-air.
“What’s wrong?” Tilly called from up ahead.
“Go on,” the deva commanded, “I’ll catch up.”  He turned and began racing back towards the distant shrine, sword in hand.

Rusty had just reached the boat as Wathros nudged it out into the lake when Ajax arrowed past them.  The deva came to a halt behind Aushanna as she stood over the crouching form of Caine, sword raised for the kill.  
“No, Hellspawn!” Ajax cried out, “Face me!  It is I that you want!”  Then Ajax dropped the disguise that he wore to hide his true nature from prying eyes.  Great feathery wings unfolded behind him, and his holy aura blazed forth.  Aushanna turned with a hiss of rage, “So,” she spat, “Heaven continues to send fodder for my delights.  I’ve already had the pleasure of crucifying one of your brethren.  I think I’ll take my time with you!”
“Caine, now!” Ajax shouted.  The sorcerer didn’t hesitate.  He darted past the erinyes, and thru the door.  He streaked over the side of the stairs and into the dark lake water, making good his escape.  Aushanna howled in outrage, and once again hurled her blight, this time at Ajax.  For the second time this day, Ajax felt the nauseating darkness close over him, but this time, by sheer strength of will, he fought back the worst of the pain.  Now that his friends were safe, he could go.  This fight would wait for another day.  He hurled himself backward, flying at full speed out of the shrine and across the lake.  Behind him he could hear Aushanna raging.
_______________________________________________________

The ragged, beaten group huddled together in a shallow cave on the far shore of the lake, peering nervously out into the darkness, searching for signs of pursuit.  Hours passed and they gradually realized that no one was coming.
“So what now?” Tilly asked wearily, for the second time in one week.
“We go back,” Rusty growled, unknowingly parroting the exact words Wathros had uttered days before, only this time Tilly didn’t think the dwarf meant to return to Cauldron.  
“Indeed,” Ajax nodded in agreement, “but the question is,how?”
Caine rose to his feet before them, a feeling of peace radiating from him.  The group embraced the feeling, needing the calm in order to think clearly.  “The way that I see things is that we have two options,” the sorcerer began, “first, we can find a way around the temple area.  That seems to be the trigger which calls the devil.  Perhaps we can bypass it entirely, maybe even tunnel our way magically through an intervening floor to the upper levels.  This way would be safe, but time consuming, and we don’t know what preparations are being made even as we speak.  Second, we return to the temple and face the erinyes one final time…”  His voice trailed off, letting the unspoken implication hang in the air.
“For myself,” Ajax began, “I would see the fiend destroyed.  But I fear our power may not be enough.  She is a mighty foe.”
Caine smiled wickedly, “If we are all in agreement upon this course of action, then I may be able to provide an answer…”
____________________________________________________________

At dawn (as near as they could interpret it in the lightless Underdark) the next day, the six companions gathered once more within the Sea Mother’s temple.  They guessed now that it would take approximately two minutes for Aushanna to sense the presence of intruders and investigate.  During that time they prepared.  Rusty, Wathros and Caine began weaving every manner of magical protection at their disposal about their comrades.  Caine followed this by empowering them all once more with flight, thus evening the odds against the winged she-devil.  Next, he gifted them with unnatural speed, enabling them to attack faster, with greater effectiveness.  Lastly, Rusty cast one final spell upon Ajax…one which would render him impervious to a single type of magic.  He chose the preferred attack of the erinyes…the Unholy Blight.

At last, all was in preparation, and not a moment too soon.  In a flash of scarlet energy, Aushanna appeared atop the statue of Blibdoolpoolp.  “You are bold, I’ll give you that!” she cried, gazing triumphantly down on them.  “Perhaps I’ll make you all part of my personal entourage once I’ve released your souls from their mortal shells.”
“Not today, bitch!” Tilly shouted, diving down from the shadows of the ceiling directly above Aushanna’s head.  He drove his short sword directly between her shoulders, but it felt as if he were attacking a stone wall.  He opened only a small wound, and a trickle of black ichor dripped down her pale back.  A moment later, Ajax soared from the top balcony across from the idol, landing in front of the erinyes and slashing at her midsection.  The deva’s blade was possessed of his own innate goodness, and it cut deep, bringing a cry of pain from the she-devil.  Aushanna answered the attack by summoning her dark magic.  The black cloud enveloped the top of the idol.  Tilly managed to roll to one side, coming out on the edge of the cloud, and only suffering a small dose of its ill effects.  Ajax, on the other hand, was totally unfazed by the foulness.  When the air cleared, he stood with his arms crossed smugly.  Aushanna’s eyes widened in surprise, and for the first time, a glimmer of fear flashed across her pretty face.  

“Now Wathros!” Caine shouted, and he and Rusty took to the air, flying in opposite directions to approach the back side of the idol.  Simultaneously, Wathros opened a portal to the heavens briefly and summoned holy fire in a roaring column centered upon Aushanna.  Though the flames themselves had no effect on the hell-spawned fiend, the purity of them burned her deeply.  Ajax gave her no respite, striking her again with his blade.  Aushanna knew this was going badly…not at all as she had expected.  In the blink of an eye, she vanished, reappearing in the shadows of the lower balcony, unseen by her opponents.  She peered out from the darkness, marking the position of the celestial.  If she could defeat him, the others would fall easily.  Concentrating intently upon him, she attempted to dominate his mind, subvert his will.  Ajax shook his head violently as the mental attack washed over him, but then it passed, and his head cleared.  “There!” he shouted, pointing below to where the erinyes was revealed once more.  Before he could act, however, Aushanna followed up with another blast of darkness, catching Tilly and Rusty in the cloud.  Ajax roared in defiance and dove from the seventy-foot height of the idol.  He intended to impale his sword all the way through the fiend, but at the last second, she rolled to one side, narrowly missing his potentially lethal assault.  

Meanwhile, Rusty and Caine centered on Aushanna’s location, and began their own magical barrage.  Rusty hurled searing blasts of white-hot light at her, but her innate resistance to magic repelled that attack.  Likewise, Caine’s attempt to make her sword too slippery to hold onto failed utterly.  “Bah!  This is getting’ us nowhere!” Rusty cried, and he rushed forward, arms outstretched, trying in desperation to bowl the fiend over and wrestle her to the ground.  Aushanna’s lighting-fast reflexes made the attempt foolhardy.  As Rusty came in, she stepped nimbly aside, and then slashed viciously at his back as he passed, causing him to stumble clumsily into a wall.  With that, Aushanna teleported again, this time appearing just within the secret tunnel, hoping to use its confined space to her advantage.  

Tilly and Ajax saw her appear immediately, and did not hesitate to pursue.  “Flank!” Ajax cried, and Tilly leaped into the air, diving over the top of the fiend, but not before she opened a deep wound in his abdomen as he moved.  He landed poorly, grabbing at his bleeding belly, trying to bring his blade up to ward off the blow he knew was coming.  “Now you die!” Aushanna laughed evilly, raising her sword in two hands above her head.
“No…it is you.” Ajax said quietly from behind her as he grabbed her firmly by one shoulder, and then slid his sword effortlessly through her spine, to explode thru her chest on the other side.
“How…?” the fiend gasped, her eyes going dim as she slid from the deva’s blade, her final battle fought.


----------



## Angcuru

_Rusty had just made it to the front door when the erinyes suddenly appeared between Caine and himself. 
?Fly you fool!? Caine shouted to him, retreating to a far corner of the chamber. The sorcerer then began beckoning the she-devil towards him, ?I am a wielder of the sacred fire!? he shouted, ?Your unholy might shall not avail you, Flame of Udun! You?shall not?pass!?
Aushanna smiled at the temerity of the little mortal, and then she engulfed him with her black magic. _

I think everyone will join me in a nice, solid, _UGH!_

Was that completely intentional?  I mean, he wasn't even on a bridge!


----------



## gfunk

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I think everyone will join me in a nice, solid, _UGH!_
> Was that completely intentional? I mean, he wasn't even on a bridge!



JollyDoc was using some writer's licence there, but what I precisely said went something like:

Caine: "Yo, she-bitch! Let's go!"
Eryines: "I'll swallow your soul!"
Caine: "Come get some."


----------



## blackshirt5

gfunk said:
			
		

> JollyDoc was using some writer's licence there, but what I precisely said went something like:
> 
> Caine: "Yo, she-bitch! Let's go!"
> Eryines: "I'll swallow your soul!"
> Caine: "Come get some."



 Thank you.  Now I need to read this whole story hour, and I'm gonna picture Bruce Campbell as Caine.

"Hail to the King, Baby."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Nice to see the art of fine dialogue is still alive.


----------



## JollyDoc

Angcuru said:
			
		

> _Rusty had just made it to the front door when the erinyes suddenly appeared between Caine and himself.
> ?Fly you fool!? Caine shouted to him, retreating to a far corner of the chamber. The sorcerer then began beckoning the she-devil towards him, ?I am a wielder of the sacred fire!? he shouted, ?Your unholy might shall not avail you, Flame of Udun! You?shall not?pass!?
> Aushanna smiled at the temerity of the little mortal, and then she engulfed him with her black magic. _
> 
> I think everyone will join me in a nice, solid, _UGH!_
> 
> Was that completely intentional?  I mean, he wasn't even on a bridge!





It was completely intentional, although I must admit it was late night, and it came upon me like a hangover.  Seemed like a good idea at the time, as the fellow said when he went over Niagra Falls without a barrel.


----------



## Lela

Now _that_ was a fight!  One of those epic battles against a powerful foe where you feel really good when they finally fall.

 And it's what I've come to expect from this group.  Keep it up guys.  To quote the recent McDonalds commericals: "I'm Lovin It."


----------



## Nightingale 7

Well,now you see what happens when you stand against a devil without a bridge handy,and no Shatter in your spell list.


----------



## Joachim

I've got to go ahead and give Gfunk his props.  I thought that even with proper preparation that Ajax was going to be toast in this fight because of the Unholy Blight, and how it can suck to be a Celestial on the receiving end of an infinite number of them.  However, G posed the possibility of using Spell Immunity on me, and that realization possibly won the fight as much or more than anything else.

Kudos.

BTW, very well written there, Jollydoc.  Nicely done, indeed.


----------



## gfunk

Caine just leveled!! Woo-hoo!! Here's the updated charcter sheet.

*Caine (Sorcerer 8)* 
-------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 8d4+24 (45 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 26 (+2 Dex, +8 armor [exalted], +3 natural, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+3 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff +0 melee (1d6) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff +0 melee (1d6) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty/Nonviolence), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance, mind shielding
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills:* Concentration +14, Spellcraft +14, Diplomacy +17, Speak Languages +5 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal], Knowledge (Arcana) +8
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff, this plain looking man is cloaked in a radiant light. You know without a doubt that he is a champion of good and is favored by the powers of the Upper Planes._

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation. His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed. He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence. To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr. Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron.

Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature. However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty):* Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch. Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily. In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Nonviolence):* The saving throw DC for spells or other special abilites Caine uses against humanoids or monstrous humanoids is increased by +4 if the spell does not deal damage, bestwow negative levels, or cause death. The bonus granted by this feat does not stack with the bonus granted by the Spell Focus feat.

*Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 18) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell. Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters. The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion. The save is Charsima based.

*Weapon Immunity (Su): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 17) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed. The save is Constitution based.

*Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist in comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

*Exalted Strike (Su): *Caine gains a +1 enhancement bonus to all his attack and damage rolls. In effect, any weapon he wields become a +1 magic weapon that can overcome the damage reduction of a creature as though it were a magic weapon.

*Sustenance (Ex): *Caine doesn't need to eat or drink.

*Mind Shielding (Ex): *Caine is immune to _detect thoughts_, _discern lies_, and any attempt to discern his alignment.

*Spells: *Caine casts spells as a 8th level sorcerer. Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damge, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4.

_Typical Sorcerer Spells Prepared (6/7/7/6/4; _DC 14 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life; 3rd--fly, haste; 4th--otiluke's resilent sphere_


----------



## JollyDoc

A BUMP and a teaser....Zenith Trajectory was completed with our last gaming session, so we will see the outcome of that.  Also, the return of an old friend...


----------



## Daag

As someone who doesn't often post, all I can say is...UPDATE??!

That said, I hope to see one soon.

Daag


----------



## JollyDoc

Zenith

“The duergar said that Zenith was being held in the upper levels,” Ajax said as the new Bright Axes stood upon the great dais, surveying the ruin of the temple to the Sea Mother.  
“Actually,” Caine corrected, “he said that Zenith’s audience chamber was on the upper level.  I’m not sure that implies that he is a prisoner.”
“What’re ye sayin?” Rusty demanded, his face thunderous.
“Calm yourself my friend,” Caine said placatingly, “I only mean to say that we cannot be sure what’s Zenith’s status or state of mind is.  We must be cautious, and not react on instinct.  All may not be as it appears.”  

The temple bore three exits:  one on the main level, which led back to the entry hall; one on the lower level; and one off the top balcony.  It was to this last set of doors that Ajax ferried the companions, one by one.  Beyond the doors was a short hallway that ended at a T-intersection.  A set of double doors lay at the end of each short branch.  The company first approached the doors to the west.  Tilly listened closely at them, but heard not a sound.  Next, Ajax stepped up and concentrated, sensing for the presence of evil beyond the portals.  Nothing.  They repeated the procedure at the eastern set of doors, with Tilly again hearing nothing.  However, when Ajax scanned for evil, he detected a faint emanation.  “Here,” he whispered.  

The five friends braced themselves.  Ajax summoned one final bit of magic, one which gave his eyes the ability to see the unseen, and with that, he opened the doors.  The lozenge-shaped chamber beyond was adorned with more frescoes, this time of kuo-toans emerging from the sea and marching into holes in the ground.  The floor of the room was covered with the same porcelain shards that were present near the entrance to the shrine.  The eastern corner of the north wall featured a second set of stone double doors.  Ajax stepped in cautiously, his sharp eyes scanning every nook and shadow.  Suddenly, he spotted something, crouched on the ceiling above the door he had just entered.  It appeared to be another kuo-toa, unadorned except for a chest harness bearing numerous curved daggers.  Ajax raised his blade defensively, but did not attack, “We mean you no harm,” he called out in the language of the Underdark, “we are simply here to find our lost companion, Zenith Splintershield.  Bring us to him and we will be on our way.”  The kuo-toa stared at him with its lamp-like eyes, and slowly its hands moved towards its weapons.  Ajax tensed, preparing for the coming attack, but then Caine entered the room.  Immediately, Ajax felt the aura of calm surround him.  Apparently, the kuo-toa felt it as well.  He relaxed his position, and instead crossed his arms over his knees, staring at Caine curiously.  “My friend speaks true,” the sorcerer began, “we come in peace, though your kinsmen have forced us to show otherwise.  We wish only to see Zenith.”
The kuo-toa looked towards the far door, and then spoke in a bubbly voice, “I am the Last Breath.  It is my word to you that you should leave this place.  It is only your own death that you shall find here.”  He then began crawling, spider-like, across the ceiling, heading for the far side of the chamber.  Caine followed beneath him, trying to prevent the creature from moving beyond his aura.  “Please,” he appealed, “if you would only listen to us.  We will make restitution to your people for the damage we have done.  Only bring us to Zenith and let him decide for himself if he will come with us.”  Out of the corner of his eye, Caine saw the rest of his friends enter the room, all save Wathros and his lupine companion.  Tilly then closed the door behind them, admonishing the druid to stand guard.
“Master,” the kuo-toa said loudly, now positioned above the far door, “you have guests!”  He then turned back to Caine, “Zenith is the Eye in the Darkness.  To look into the Eye is to seek eternity.”

As Caine continued to try and reason with the guardian, Tilly and Ajax moved slowly around the room to the far doors.  There, Tilly noted them to be securely locked, and began working with his picks.  The kuo-toa took full note of his actions, but appeared unconcerned.  Caine was confident the creature was still under the effects of his aura.  In short order, Tilly had the lock open.  Ajax stepped forward, and without hesitation, threw open the doors.  The room beyond was large.  Against the far wall sat a throne made of what looked like stitched together skin.  Four slender pillars surrounded a faintly luminescent circle about five feet across, carved into the stone of the floor.  To either side of the throne hung banners depicting a dwarf in blue and white armor holding a war axe aloft.  Both banners were hung upside down.
A tired-looking dwarf slumped in the throne, a glowing sphere in his hand and an axe across his lap.  Hanging by their feet above him by nooses attached to the ceiling were dozens of rotting corpses, each with the top of its head removed.  The corpses muttered and twitched in a pale mockery of life.
The dwarf lifted its eyes as Ajax entered, “I prophesy your doom!” he whispered harshly.

Ajax’ eyes widened as his view of the dwarf became more clear, for covering Zenith’s face was a large birthmark, one which would normally have been invisible if not for his magically enhanced vision.  Furthermore, the mark was not random.  It was undeniably a symbol, and one that Ajax recognized…Carceri, the prison plane.  At that moment, Rusty stepped into the room behind him.  The priest’s eyes also went wide, but with anger rather than shock.  The banners hanging behind the grisly throne were clearly those of Clan Splintershield, but Rusty knew, as any dwarf would, that to hang them upside down was the gravest of insults.  “What’s the meanin’ of this?” he sputtered.  Zenith’s hollow gaze shifted to him, and he raised one bony finger to point at Rusty, “A man in blue will slay you before the year is done!”  With that, Zenith rose from his seat, and hurled the glowing sphere against the wall beside Ajax and Rusty.  The sphere shattered, and a small puff of smoke issued from it, but to all appearances, the gesture was an impotent one.  Ajax, however, knew different.  Materializing out of thin air was the ghostly outline of a flying humanoid.  Ajax knew the others could not see the elemental, and the creature would use that to its full advantage.  The deva shouted a warning to his companions, but he knew that the greater threat here was Zenith himself.  The dwarven prince seemed insane.  What was this nonsense that he kept spouting?  What was he doing here, apparently leading these kuo-toan zealots?  Perhaps the kuo-toan priests had cursed him, and bound him here to torment him with madness.  Ajax took to the air, weaving a counter curse as he flew.  He landed beside Zenith, and reached out a hand to touch him gently on the shoulder, “I free you from your curse,” he said calmly.  The dwarf turned towards him.  His whole body stiffened, and he tightened both hands on his axe, planting his feet firmly, and snarling, “You will be buried alive, but you won’t be alone!”

Rusty knew something was wrong here, but he wasn’t going to be as gentle in his approach as the deva was.  Something had happened to Zenith, to be sure, and whatever that something was, it was evil.  Rusty knew how to fight evil.  Perhaps a good jolt of pure, unadulterated goodness would shock the prince out of his madness, and if not, at least it would teach him a lesson.  Rusty called on Mystra’s power to deliver a might smite of holy power.  It struck Zenith like a thunderclap.  The dwarven prince reeled for a moment, and then grabbed his eyes, howling as he was temporarily struck blind.  Rusty then began moving towards the throne, intending to help Ajax subdue and restrain Zenith, but suddenly he was walloped from his blind side.  A blow like the kick of a mule hammered into his temple.  He spun, looking for his attacker, but there was no one there, just a soft rush of wind.

Caine watched from the doorway, his soliloquy to the kuo-toa guardian forgotten.  He didn’t know why Zenith Splintershield was attacking them, but he knew that they had to take the dwarf alive.  By the same token, it wouldn’t do to have his own companions killed by the homicidal prince while they were trying to be merciful.  Caine intended to level the playing field.  Calling upon his sorcery, he ensnared Zenith with a magical Yoke of Mercy.  Now the dwarf would be forced to use only non-lethal tactics himself, if only for a short time.  So intent was Caine on the conflict that he failed to notice the Final Breath had crawled quietly down from his ceiling perch, and was now standing directly behind him.  The kuo-toa silently slipped one of his blades from its sheath.

Tilly was circling stealthily around the perimeter of the chamber, trying to take in all aspects of the situation.  He wasn’t sure what he should do.  On the one hand, this crazy dwarf was attacking his friends, but on the other, this same crazy dwarf was whom they’d come all this way to save.  Had they endured all their trials only to have to kill their quarry?  As he pondered his choices, his mind was suddenly drawn back to the here and now as two unseen blows struck him heavily from behind.

Zenith stood regarding Ajax with a mixture of hatred and curiosity.  Ajax could see the murder in his eyes, but also the need to obey the compulsion of the Yoke.  Ajax used the moment of confusion to strike.  Turning his blade to the flat, he swatted Zenith across the temple with it, causing the dwarf to blink in surprise.  At that same moment, Rusty approached from Zenith’s flank, dividing his attention now between two opponents.  Zenith wasted no further time on his dilemma.  He too turned his axe blade flat side up, and the proceeded to pummel Rusty unmercifully, raining blow after blow upon the priest.  Non-lethal though the attack might have been, Rusty was still seeing stars, and found his vision blurring completely around the edges.  “You will set your city aflame!” Zenith raged at Rusty, shrugging off another blow from Ajax as he continued his assault.

Caine whirled around as the blade sliced through his robe, narrowly missing his flesh.  Recovering from his surprise, he quickly summoned a grease spell, hoping to cause the dagger to slip from the kuo-toa’s hand, but even as he began uttering the incantation, the blade flashed again, this time sinking into his shoulder.  The spell died on his lips as he felt the pain, and then a deeper burn.  He felt himself grow weak…poison.

Rusty couldn’t take much more of the beating that he was receiving.  Dropping his hammer and shield, he put his head down and rushed at Zenith, hoping to tackle his clansman and take him to the ground.  He wrapped his arms around the prince, but with barely a shrug, Zenith threw him off, then followed up with a vicious crack to Rusty’s skull.  Rusty staggered backwards, moving out of range of Zenith’s attack.  He made for the wall where Tilly stood, but before he had gone three steps, he was struck again, this time by the invisible stalker.  His head rang like a cathedral bell, and he felt himself slumping to the floor.

Tilly watched as Rusty crumpled.  This was getting out of hand already.  He saw that now Zenith had turned his full attention to Ajax, and the deva was going to have his hands full.  On the other side of the room, Caine was struggling with the now armed kuo-toa.  Weighing his choices, Tilly ran for Caine, knowing the pacifist sorcerer wouldn’t defend himself.  However, as he moved, Tilly was struck again by the unseen elemental.  He dove to the floor, rolling and tumbling behind one of the pillars.  When he flipped to his feet on the far side, he unfortunately found himself face to face with the kuo-toa.  The guardian dropped the dagger he held, then instantly drew another, this one also glistening wetly with the poison applied to its blade.  Tilly tried to dodge, but the guardian was like a snake, striking out and slashing his arm.  As he staggered away from the kuo-toa, he bumped into Caine.  “Trust me,” the sorcerer whispered, and he uttered a spell.  Instantly, Tilly found himself invisible, concealed from his attackers…or so he thought.  The kuo-toa seemed to look right at him, and with a snarl, he drew a third dagger, and buried it in Tilly’s leg.

Wathros had heard enough.  He knew that the others had told him to stand guard, but if no reinforcements had heard the melee by now, then none were coming.  He pushed open the doors and dashed across the chamber to witness the battle in the room beyond.  Though he didn’t understand exactly what was going on, he did know that his friends were in trouble and needed help.  He concentrated for a moment, then opened a portal to the elemental plane of earth, calling from that inhospitable place two of its natural denizens…thoqua.  The creatures were natural burrowers, appearing as bloated worms with glowing red “eye” spots on their backs.  The thoqua did not burrow by digging, however.  Instead, their eyespots radiated such intense heat, that they literally melted through earth.  Wathros thought they might prove useful.  He immediately sent one of them towards the kuo-toa assassin, who predictably struck at the approaching creature, thinking it slow, easy prey.  He was rudely surprised as its white-hot hide scorched his hand, causing him to leap back, screaming in pain.

Now that the kuo-toa was distracted, Caine focused once more on the rest of the battle.  He quickly noted Rusty lying unconscious several yards away.  He opened his robes and Jules hovered forth.  “Go to him,” Caine instructed, and the little archon zipped away, coming to a halt inches above Rusty’s face, bathing him in a glowing, golden light.  Rusty’s eyes fluttered open, and he heaved himself to his feet.  “Thanks, littler feller,” he grumbled, and then began moving back towards Zenith, not sure how he was going to stand up to another assault, but completely sure that he had no other choice.

Wathros smiled smugly at his handy work.  The thoqua had forced the kuo-toa away from Caine, and were now herding him across the floor.  They couldn’t quite catch him, but he was too wary of them now to risk an attack.  He was considering summoning a third one, when suddenly the wind was knocked out of him as an invisible fist slammed into his gut.  “Wathros, behind you!  It’s invisible!” Ajax’ voice sounded across the chamber in warning, and Wathros quickly backed against one wall, involuntarily looking around for the enemy he knew he could not see…but at least he had an idea of where the creature was.  Calling up another spell, Wathros caused a brief flash of violet light to appear.  When it had faded, he saw a humanoid form standing before him, outlined in flickering faerie fire.

Ajax and Zenith continued to trade blows, each slapping at the other with blade flats and hafts, neither doing any real harm to the other.  It was then that Ajax noticed the invisible form of Tilly creeping slowly up behind the dwarf, but unfortunately, he was not the only one who saw.  “Master!  An assassin approaches from behind!” the kuo-toa warned, spotting Tilly again.  Ajax growled angrily, whipping around to face the guardian.  Here, at least, was an opponent he did not have to be merciful with.  With two wicked strikes, he had opened deep gashes in the kuo-toa’s hide.  The creature attempted to dodge past him, rolling to the floor much as Tilly had done, but Ajax was the faster this time.  He stabbed his blade down like a spike, severing the kuo-toa’s spine, and ceasing its struggles.

The glowing form of the stalker leaped at Wathros, hammering at him with its powerful fists.  Instantly, the druid summoned a glowing flame to his hand, and then drove it into where the creature’s face should be.  At the same time, he mentally called the thoqua to return to his side.  In moments, the stalker was surrounded.  The two thoqua stood behind it, while Onesock and Rusty flanked it from the front.  “Kill!” Wathros’ command rang out, and his minions attacked.  The stalker twisted and spun front to back, attempting to fend off the assault, and striking blows of its own.  One flailing fist clipped Wathros squarely across the jaw, sending the elf reeling against one wall, his head swimming.  The stalker, seeing its chance, moved in for the kill, but before it could deliver the coup de grace, one of the thoqua leaped on its back, bearing it to the ground where it erupted in flames, and then vanished in a cloud of ash.

Tilly knew that he had only one chance.  While Zenith was still unaware of his exact position, he drove in with his sword, slicing into the dwarf’s side, and ripping it wide open.  He was heedless of the fact that he might be killing the man they had come to save.  At this point, he was in pure survival mode.  With his attack, Tilly’s invisibility ended, and Zenith retaliated…lethally.  Caine’s enchantment had ended, and the dwarf now brought his axe down in a double-handed chop, sinking it into Tilly’s shoulder, to scrape against the bone of his clavicle.  That was enough for the little rogue.  He broke off, stumbling back across the chamber.  Rusty quickly took his place, just as Ajax stepped to the Zenith’s far side, boxing the mad prince in.  The deva swung his sword like a club, causing Zenith to double over with a grunt as it smacked against his belly.  As the dwarf stood back up, he was visibly winded, his breath coming in ragged gasps.  Rusty thought the battle almost over.  He stooped to retrieve his dropped axe, but as he did, Zenith showed him that he still had some fight left.  He caught the priest with an upper cut from his axe, lifting Rusty off his feet.  He crashed to the floor, his head bouncing off the flagstone, and he lay very still.  Zenith then spun about, sensing Ajax’ approach, but one final swat from the deva’s sword ended the drama, and the dwarf hit the floor beside his fallen kinsman.

Those of the group who were still standing moved to assist those who were not, administering healing elixirs where needed.  Soon, all stood again, standing over the fallen Zenith Splintershield.  “We should not tarry here,” Caine said, an uncharacteristic edge to his voice.  “I suggest we gather up our friend here, bind him tightly, and move out.”  
“Not so fast,” Rusty whispered hoarsely, his eyes drifting up to the mass of muttering corpses on the ceiling.  The bodies were of many races, mostly native to the Underdark, but three immediately caught his attention.  One was Mangh Mictho, the priest they had fought the previous day, obviously hung here for his failure.  The other two…Rusty felt his throat closing up in anguish.  There, hanging by their feet, naked, horrid wounds in their flesh were Pez and Gardrid.  Like the other corpses, they twitched and moaned in a horrible parody of life.  
“Get them down!” Rusty howled, “Get them down now!”
Ajax scowled as he took in the sight.  What kind of insane asylum had they stumbled across?  He flew to the ceiling, cutting the bodies loose and lowering them gently to the ground, where blessedly, their movements and vocalizations ceased.
“Come,” Caine said again, “We will carry our lost home.”

______________________________________________________

The journey back to Cauldron was largely uneventful.  Frustratingly so, especially for Rusty.  Zenith regained consciousness after his wounds were tended, but he seemed in a daze.  He refused to speak at all, and would merely walk along behind them like an automaton.  He accepted food and water, but with no expression, and no light of reason in his eyes.  

They arrived in Cauldron at dawn on the fifth day out from Bhal Hamatugn, and made immediately for the Cusp of Sunrise.  Renjin greeted them at the door, and seemed on the verge of apoplexy at the sight of their dirty, bloodstained clothing.  Fortunately, Celeste intervened before blows were exchanged, and she ushered the group into a private meeting room.  She explained that Davked was too ill to meet them, though now that his son had been returned, she was sure he would be hale again soon enough.  She then listened to their tale with great interest, and expressed genuine regret at the losses they had suffered.  She assured them that Zenith would be tended to and healed, eventually.  For now, he would be returning home with Davked as soon as the two were fit to travel.  With a note of finality, she awarded each of the Bright Axes the gold they had been promised, as well as bestowing upon them official membership to the Cusp of Sunrise.  She then bid them farewell, and congratulations on a job well done.

At the temple of Tyr, Jenya greeted the returning heroes with a mixture of relief and sadness.  Her eyes grew haunted as she gazed upon the lifeless forms of Pez and Gardrid.  “It is within my power to return them to life, if that is your wish,” she said, primarily addressing Rusty, Wathros and Tilly.
“That’s fer them to be decidin’,” Rusty said gruffly, nodding at the bodies.  Jenya understood what he meant.  She had ways of communicating with the dead, and she would do so now, asking of the departed their wishes.  
The companions waited in silence in the sanctuary while Jenya performed the ritual.  Hours passed, and darkness fell.  Finally, the door to the private chapel opened, and the haggard looking high priestess appeared.  A collective gasp came from the companions as they saw who followed her.  It was Gardrid, looking tired and pale, but alive.  Before he could stop himself, Rusty rushed over to his kinsman, and wrapped him in a huge bear hug, shouting a dwarven cheer as he did.  Tilly was right beside him, clinging to the battlerager’s legs.  “All right, all right, put me down ye idgits!” Gardrid growled half-heartedly, “Can’t a man come back from the dead without everyone raisin’ such a stink about it?”
“What of Pez?” Wathros asked from further back in the sanctuary, noting only the presence of Gardrid.
Jenya sighed, then smiled, “Pez has…passed on.  I did indeed speak with his spirit, but he is no longer the Pez we knew.  He has been redeemed, and reclaimed by the celestial host.  His time among mortals is at an end.”
The others nodded in silence…all except Ajax.  He merely bowed his head, a grim expression on his face, hidden from his friends.  While he rejoiced at the redemption of his brother, he could not but help wonder when his own time would come…

Several days later, Gardrid stood at the western gates of the city, Rusty, Tilly and Maple beside him.
“Ye’re sure about this?” Rusty asked, probably for the hundredth time.
“Yep,” Gardrid replied, “I’m goin’ home.  I done what I came fer.  Zenith’s been found, and what’s left of the clan here reclaimed.  I’m reportin’ back to the King.  Don’t worry though, I’ll be back before too long.  After all, I gotta be checkin’ on me own kingdom.  Don’t seem like Zenith’ll be reclaimin’ the Malachite Fortress any time soon.  I trust ye to watch over it fer me.” He clapped Rusty on the shoulder, then turned into the sunset, and walked away.

Gretchyn answered the door of the orphanage, and stared suspiciously at the beggar on the doorstep.
“Help you?” she asked thinly.
“I am called Caine, madam,” the sorcerer said with a bow, “and I have come to make a delivery to you.”
“Deliveries are usually round back,” the elderly halfling said, “but you’ll pardon my sayin’ that you hardly look like a delivery boy.”
Caine smiled, and then unshouldered the heavy pack that he carried.  “For you, and your charges.  You have heard of the death of the warrior Pez.  He died honorably, and it was his final wish that the orphans be looked after and cared for.  Use it well.”
He turned abruptly and started down the walk.  Gretchyn bent down carefully, and opened the flap on the pack.  She almost fainted dead away at the sight within, for the gold coins there were more than she had ever seen, or even heard of in her entire life.

It was not long after, that construction started on a new wing of the Lantern Street Orphanage, which was soon to be renamed as the Pez Memorial Home for Foundlings.


----------



## Lela

!

 Okay, way happy with the conclusion of that adventure.  Well done JollyDoc.  Action, character, drama.  It had it all.

 I think both Cain and Ajax are really coming into their own.  Ajax, in particulay, has managed to distance himself from Pez enough to atain his own identity but is still similar enough to provide us with fond memories.

 Caine has come to provide a unique perspective (and complication) on combat situatoins.  He's a different kind of character, one that I've never seen before.  He adds a unique dynamic to the story that I'm really growing to love.

 Looking forward to more,


----------



## gfunk

Good job JD! That was awesome!

BTW, as a side note to our readers, both Tilly and Wathros' players were salivating over the exalted feats/classes in the BoED. Tilly was looking at the feat _Exalted Strike_ where your sneak attacks turn into d8s and are treated as good weapons for overcmoing DR -- but only when you sneak attack evil creatures. Wathros is looking at a couple of feats including _Exalted Wild Shape_ and _Exalted Animal Companion_ which allow a wild-shaped druid or his companion to take the celestial template, respectively. Also, he was looking at the PrC class the _Lion of Talsid_. Talsid is a lion-like celestial paragon (Guardinal) who rules in the Blessed Fields of Elysium.

The power of good may be enough to turn these folks exalted too. But, of course, this comes with restrictions which they may not yet be prepared to accept.  Stay tuned . . .


----------



## Lela

WIth a party full of Exalted characters I doubt it'll be too long before you start earning the ire of some way evil guys.  This should be fun. 

 Especially when Entropy takes an active interest.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> WIth a party full of Exalted characters I doubt it'll be too long before you start earning the ire of some way evil guys. This should be fun.
> 
> Especially when Entropy takes an active interest.



Yep, come to think of it, maybe JollyDoc would allow me to re-tool Entropy with the Book of Vile Darkness. That would be sweet!

BTW, here are a couple of interesting game notes about Caine that JD didn't have a chance to include:



The total cash value of Caine's contribution to the Pez Memorial Home for Foundlings was 10,000 gp. 5,000 of this came from the cash reward from Celesete and Davked Splintershield, 4,000 came from our booty from the Kuo-Toan temple (man, that Eryines' bows was worth a hell of a lot), and 1,000 came after Caine asked Celeste for the cash value of his membership in the Cusp of the Sunrise. I don't imagine Caine in his burlap sack is going to make any fashion statements anytime soon.
Caine's aura of calmness turned out to be mighty useful with the orphans. It's like a new spell, _Magic Circle of Ritalin_.


----------



## Tidus4444

^^

That last segment warmed my heart JollyDoc, I know that's how Pez would have wanted to go out.

As usual, excellent writing and tough combats.  For a second there I thought we might be facing a TPK.

Magic Circle of Ritalin... lol

Oh and I'm not completely srue what the celestial template gives to animals, aside from the smite evil and some elemental resistances.  What else does it give?


----------



## gfunk

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> Oh and I'm not completely srue what the celestial template gives to animals, aside from the smite evil and some elemental resistances. What else does it give?



SR and DR both based on HD.


----------



## JollyDoc

Tidus4444 said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> That last segment warmed my heart JollyDoc, I know that's how Pez would have wanted to go out.
> 
> As usual, excellent writing and tough combats.  For a second there I thought we might be facing a TPK.
> 
> Magic Circle of Ritalin... lol
> 
> Oh and I'm not completely srue what the celestial template gives to animals, aside from the smite evil and some elemental resistances.  What else does it give?




I'm not sure if it would have been TPK, but to be sure, if not for Caine's Yoke of Mercy, the outcome certainly would have been bloodier.  That imposed a -4 on all of Zenith's hit rolls, and he was still hitting fairly frequently.  Also, Wathro's quick thinking on the Faerie Fire (even took me by surprise) probably saved his own butt from the invisible stalker.


----------



## Angcuru

YAY!  Happy Feelings!  

Was kinda disappointed that Gadrid didn't stick around tho.


----------



## JollyDoc

Angcuru said:
			
		

> YAY!  Happy Feelings!
> 
> Was kinda disappointed that Gadrid didn't stick around tho.




Never fear...Gardrid may turn up from time to time.  Rusty has the Leadership feat now...might take Gardrid as his cohort )


----------



## gfunk

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Was kinda disappointed that Gadrid didn't stick around tho.



Here's an interesting story:

I had absolutely no idea that we would recover Pez's body. In fact, I was quite confident that the Erinyes had disposed of it in the worst manner possible -- Pez WAS an Archon after all. (Though, in retrospect, I guess decapitating him and hanging him upside down was pretty bad).

ANYWAY, as you know from reading the story update, I had the opportunity to bring Pez back. I really loved playing that crazy Archon. So, while I mulled over the possibility, I asked my fellow PCs:

Richard (Ajax): Do whatever makes you happy, it doesn't matter to me.
Lee (Wathros), Brian (Rusty), Chris (Tilly): WE WANT PEZ!!!

Then, I'm like, WHAT?!?

But I guess they don't like me buffing them up and making their battles easy for them. On the other hand, what can be more frustrating that failing your Will save against Caine's calming aura and having to bear the indignity of an opponent who beats you into a pulp because he did not?

Beware, my fellow players. As my power increases I will become a militant non-violent pacifist wrecking machine!!


----------



## Lela

> On the other hand, what can be more frustrating that failing your Will save against Caine's calming aura and having to bear the indignity of an opponent who beats you into a pulp because he did not?



 I can't think of much.  Maybe the party needs to start stacking on some Will Save boosting items.  Or if you could help them out with an _Owl's Wisdom_ or something before a fight.  Wouldn't hurt them in other areas either.


----------



## gfunk

Here's a little praise from our old friend Aunt Bee, who, is ah . . . has a restraining order from this thread

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=69312


----------



## Aunt Bee

*Whoooo?  Little ole' me?*

A restraining order?  Oh dear, what pray tell do you mean?  Did I do something wrong?  Please don't take the story away from my babies!


----------



## Lela

*Looks at Gfunk and rasis an eybrow*

 Hmmmmm . . .


----------



## JollyDoc

Aunt Bee said:
			
		

> A restraining order?  Oh dear, what pray tell do you mean?  Did I do something wrong?  Please don't take the story away from my babies!




Ok Bee, you're officially off probabtion...just a misunderstanding


----------



## gfunk

Just came back from from gaming.  Started our romp through "Demonskar Legacy" tonight.  Learned some very important facts:

1. Elementals suck
2. Elementals are immune to sneak attack and critical hits
3. Elementals suck
4. Elementals have tons of HD and a truck-load of hitpoints
5. Elementals suck
6. Elementals are woefully under CRed
7. Elementals suck
8. Getting slammed repeatedly by Elementals sucks . . . BIG TIME

A lot of cool role-playing, to be sure.  But -- HOLY CRAP -- those fights were absolutely killer.  The Adventure Path was customed designed for TPKs it seems . . .


----------



## Lela

You forgot to mention.  They're immune to mind influancing affects.  Which nullifies most of Caine's semi-offensive moves.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Hello everybody, I'm back! 

Nice storytelling, JollyDoc & Co. And respect for the players for completing the tough encounters - the devil did seem to be unkillable in that specific environment (not to mention the red dragon) !!! 
The way I see it, the battle against Zenith would have gone easier with Gardrid and not Ajax in the party. I'm sure gonna miss that dwarven tank in the future... (Nothing against Ajax, but he probably can't even grow a beard!) 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next write-up of your elemental encounter & hope we readers find out some more about the background of Zenith's madness & stuff.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention. They're immune to mind influancing affects. Which nullifies most of Caine's semi-offensive moves.



Actually, they are immune to sleep, stunning, paralysis, and poison.  They are not immune to mind-affecting effects in general.


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> The way I see it, the battle against Zenith would have gone easier with Gardrid and not Ajax in the party. I'm sure gonna miss that dwarven tank in the future... (Nothing against Ajax, but he probably can't even grow a beard!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next write-up of your elemental encounter & hope we readers find out some more about the background of Zenith's madness & stuff.




To be honest, I think you are dead wrong on the Gardrid vs. Ajax issue.  Zenith never once even hit Ajax.  While Gardrid would do 30+ points of damage in a decent round and Ajax will only do 10 or so, Gardrid would take 20+ a round (thank you, 17 AC) while Ajax would rarely take anyhing (thank you, 33+ AC plus DR 7/evil).  

Gfunk and I differ on our opinions about offense vs. defense.  If I am not mistaken he believes that the best defense is to kill the monster first, and its my opinion that the best offense is to not let the monster kill you.  Both are valid arguments, and you can see the ultimate results in Joachim v. Entropy.

This weekend's session vs. the elementals was tough.  Very tough.  Yet again, the module designers would have seen fit to punk a typical 4 member group at the appropriate level.

The Bright Axes aren't typical, however .


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Actually, they are immune to sleep, stunning, paralysis, and poison. They are not immune to mind-affecting effects in general.



*Checks books.* Uh, yeah, that's what I meant. *Looks around shiftily* In that case, their Will saves aren't all that great. You should have done pritty well.


Jochiam, you never addressed the issue of whether or not Ajax has a beard.  I mean, that's important.


----------



## sithramir

Joachim. I totally agree with your view of defense being useful and not just "kill the monster quick". 

  I'd just like to note that since I DM a campaign its hard to put a lot of npc's against my group because the npc's work on "not dying" and my PC's seem to try to kill them in a round or two and if that doesn't happen they are screwed.

  I'd just like to note thanks for giving me a cool NPC in my campaign (Entropy) but that my story hour won't be updated to include what happened as the party has all died in a TPK to a CR less than their ECL. I'm going to start updating a story hour based on the new characters and try to not fall behind..

  Anyways. Loving your story hour and I wished I had some more PC's that'd role play a bit more and not just powergame (poorly I might add).

keep it up!


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> . . . Gardrid would take 20+ a round (thank you, 17 AC) while Ajax would rarely take anyhing (thank you, 33+ AC plus DR 7/evil).
> 
> Gfunk and I differ on our opinions about offense vs. defense. If I am not mistaken he believes that the best defense is to kill the monster first, and its my opinion that the best offense is to not let the monster kill you.



A couple of quick points.  First, my philosophy is strictly character-dependent.  I like to try a lot of different things.  Caine, for instance, is the ultimate total defense character.  Entropy, on the other hand, was a fusion of offense and defense.  When she was _shapechanged_ her AC was generally in the high 40s, up to 50 in certain instances.  However, the sheer power offered by an arcane spellcasters obviates the need for an impenetrable defense.

Pez, IMO was the ultimate fusion of offense/defense.  He had a very good AC (28+) but his damage out put was significantly higher than Ajax's.  His average damage at 8th level was 15 per hit (or 30 per round if both attacks hit) -- nearly on par with Gardrid.  Also, he had full clerical spellcasting by which he could buff the hell out of himself.

Caine is the glue that holds the party together, IMO.  With Jules, his lantern archon familiar, he has an awesome array of buffs that can truly even the oddds.  The battle with the Eryines and Zenith Splitershield are evidence of this.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> A couple of quick points...
> 
> Caine is the glue that holds the party together, IMO.  With Jules, his lantern archon familiar, he has an awesome array of buffs that can truly even the oddds.  The battle with the Eryines and Zenith Splitershield are evidence of this.




Don't get me wrong.  I was making an observation/generalization based on your past characters.  But you have personally made the comment to me that you think that Ajax would have problems dealing damage, plus I know your penchant for two-handed wielders verses one-handed wielders with a shield.

On average, Pez did 15 pts per hit.  On average, Ajax does 10 1/2.  At 8th level, they had the same to hit, plus or minus 1.  Comparably, Pez had a base AC of around 26, without spells.  Ajax has a 33, without aura.  On a d20, that is a difference of 35%.  I believe they both have/had identical hp (66) and DR.  Pick your poison, I guess.  50% more damage output verses being hit 1/3 of the time less.  Having played the former (Gardrid), I choose the latter, and I can always wield a one-handed weapon two-handed when I need to do extra damage (like when Ajax killed the Eryines).

Now granted, Pez had a wide range of spells to choose from, while Ajax has many spells he can use multiple times per day.  Divine Power = ROCK for Pez.  Ajax version of Divine Power is Aid, which is nice but not ROCK.  But See Invis and Invis are pretty nice for Ajax (both used to good effect this past week).

I would agree with you about Caine being a good "glue" character.  While he doesn't necessarily excel on his own, he allows the others around to excel.  I have played similar characters in the past, and had a lot of fun doing that.  But, getting back to the offense v. defense comment earlier, even you have said that this is very different from any type of character you have played in the past.  Jules has earned his keep, too.  You ought to be using the Touch Spell ability with him more often, btw...

Pardon all that, faithful readers.  You have to understand that I got into D&D as an old war-gamer, and since 3.0 and 3.5 have come out, its hard to differentiate the two for me .


----------



## Hammerhead

The main contention between defense and offense is the rest of the party. For example, in a previous 3.0 game I played in, one character was extremely defensive. He had an Armor Class in the mid 30s, a Cloak of Displacement, high saves, Spell Resistance, etc. His offensive power was horrendous. Meanwhile, the rest of the party were very good at killing things, but not so good at avoiding attacks and spells. 

Consequently, enemies would ignore the defensive monk and instead concentrated on finishing the rest of the party off. He was rarely attacked or hit with any spells, but his contribution to the group was virtually nil and a waste of any share of treasure or XP. Likewise, I'm sure an offensive character with very little defense would similarily be useless in a group of defensive ones.

Also, bear in mind that two-handed weapons are cheaper than the weapon and shield combination, until you can afford an Animated Shield.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> Jules has earned his keep, too. You ought to be using the Touch Spell ability with him more often, btw...



I will, more and more, but you understand my fear of course.  You generally won't last very long with 22 hp and a 19 AC.  Though the 10 DR/evil and magic certainly helps a lot, I don't want him to die and suffer a big XP hit.

Hammerhead,

I agree with your points for the most part.  I think the reason Pez died was the party's inability to contribute to that particular encounter.  Which is why I created Caine, to maximize the potential of my party members.  It certainly lets them have more fun.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> I think the reason Pez died was the party's inability to contribute to that particular encounter.  Which is why I created Caine, to maximize the potential of my party members.  It certainly lets them have more fun.




(Gardrid + Fly) + Pez = Dead Eryines


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

My thought about offense/defense was that the party changed after the two last character deaths. Pez wasn't and Ajax isn't a tank. In the previous combats, I think (especially against a single, powerful enemy) a lot of the success came from the powerful offensive force of the tank Gardrid and the versertile Pez. 
To me, offense vs. defense was decided in the favor of offense with 3E...

I have to get my hands on that module. I can't believe that a group lacking powergamers would have even a slim chance to survive. This does not sound balanced!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

My thought about offense/defense was that the party changed after the two last character deaths. Pez wasn't and Ajax isn't a tank. In the previous combats, I think (especially against a single, powerful enemy) a lot of the success came from the powerful offensive force of the tank Gardrid and the versertile Pez. 
To me, offense vs. defense was decided in the favor of offense with 3E...

I have to get my hands on that module. I can't believe that a group lacking powergamers would have even a slim chance to survive. This does not sound balanced!


----------



## Angcuru

I would have to agree with NK that Offense is greatly stressed in 3rd Ed while Def is pretty much left in the dust.  You can take countless Feats and Prestige Class Abilities that buff your Offense beyond belief, but there is little you can do for your Defense beyond get some magic armor and a ring or two to pump up your AC, unless you go with Devas and Archons, like we have in this game.


----------



## Zontag

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> I can't believe that a group lacking powergamers would have even a slim chance to survive. This does not sound balanced!




I think the problem is that this module and the preceding one in the series where done using the 3.5 rules while the books were not out yet which means the designers probably didn't have access to the proper CR info. The CR for red dragons increased in 3.5 by one and they have guidelines in the 3.5 MM as to how to calulate the CR for advanced monsters, not having access to the books when the modules were designed probably ment the designers had to make CR assumptions based on the 3.0 values which probably explains why these modules are so nasty.


----------



## Joachim

Zontag said:
			
		

> I think the problem is that this module and the preceding one in the series where done using the 3.5 rules while the books were not out yet which means the designers probably didn't have access to the proper CR info. The CR for red dragons increased in 3.5 by one and they have guidelines in the 3.5 MM as to how to calulate the CR for advanced monsters, not having access to the books when the modules were designed probably ment the designers had to make CR assumptions based on the 3.0 values which probably explains why these modules are so nasty.




The most recent ones have been prepared using the 3.5 rules, and the last encounter we had this week was 2 CR 7's (so supposedly an equivalent EL 9 encounter), that as I said previously, would have punked four standard 8th level characters.  

IMO, basing encounters on CR alone is not only a good judge.  It really appears that the module designers took an approach with each adventure that said they wanted to get as much "bang" as they could get for their "buck" (i.e.  "Which CR 7 monster is the most likely to nearly kill the entire party...ok, found it.")


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> The most recent ones have been prepared using the 3.5 rules, and the last encounter we had this week was 2 CR 7's (so supposedly an equivalent EL 9 encounter), that as I said previously, would have punked four standard 8th level characters.
> 
> IMO, basing encounters on CR alone is not only a good judge.  It really appears that the module designers took an approach with each adventure that said they wanted to get as much "bang" as they could get for their "buck" (i.e.  "Which CR 7 monster is the most likely to nearly kill the entire party...ok, found it.")



 Yeah, there are CR7 monsters and there are CR7 monsters. 

Thing is, as much as I love the design of the campaign, the balance issue should have come up and been corrected during play-testing.


----------



## JollyDoc

One other factor I, as DM, have noted about these adventures is that they try to make use of a diverse array of otherwise obscure rules, such as terrain features.  Examples include the water hazards in Bhal-Hamatugn; the crowd scenarios in the beginning of Zenith Trajectory (and as you will see soon, in the Demonskar Legacy as well); and extreme heat/smoke damage (also to be seen this week).  These are interesting factors, and add to the atmosphere of the game, but under the right circumstances, they can be detrimental to the characters, sometimes catastrophically.

BTW, over 8000 hits!  Woo Hoo!  Thanks to all the loyal readers out there.


----------



## Lela

From what I've read I think the water hazard was the worst of it.  What was it?  Half speed?  AND your opponant can friggen fly!

 I mean, that's just begging for a TPK.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> BTW, over 8000 hits!  Woo Hoo!  Thanks to all the loyal readers out there.



Thank you guys for the time you take to share your exploits !!!


----------



## Lela

2nd page BUMP


----------



## JollyDoc

The water hazard was half speed in the shallow pools, quarter speed when knee deep or greater...

Ok, it's has been suggested to me by a loyal reader that perhaps I should post in more frequent, bite-sized chunks rather than in weekly mega-posts.  I would like to take an informal poll as to what most of you would prefer.


----------



## Lela

Eh, whatever.  I'll read regardless.  Size doesn't matter. 

 That said, if I had my chioce, I'd say just a little shorter.  If you go too small I have trouble getting into the story.  Which can majorly detract from a SH sometimes.  I'd also say don't be afraid to add party interaction.  Stuff that wasn't actually played out at the table (if it's okay with the group, I guess).  This lets you flex your creative mucles.a little and adds life to the story.  You get to let us know the character's personality as well.  That's easy at the gaming table.  It just comes out.  But in a SH, it can be more difficult.  Comments and discussions made by the players don't translate well (if you can even remember them).  Tone of voice and body language are lost.  Even jokes that reveal something to the group about the PC won't come over well.

 If you're looking for something to write, expand on the off time.  Discusions while setting up camp.  Past experiences of party members (pre-group) are another option, be it expressed in quiet, personal, memories; told while treking across the landscape; or just retold while relaxing by the fire.

 I'd better stop before I end up writing one of my mini Story Hour essays but I still say don't shorten the updates much, if at all.  I think it will really take away from the experience.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I enjoy your large weekly posts, so I say: stick with them. And in between we get to discuss that weeks' session with you, so that passes the time.


----------



## Zontag

I like the mega posts they're always a good read and something I look forward to reading every week. Besides reading them is a good way to kill a quite a few minutes when they come out.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

speaking of which...shouldn't the next update be about ready ?????????


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> speaking of which...shouldn't the next update be about ready ?????????



I got to see a preview . . . 

It's Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> I got to see a preview . . .
> 
> It's Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!



If I wasn't finding gfunk so useful in other areas I swear I'd feed him to Toni, the Evil Tigress.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> I got to see a preview . . .
> 
> It's Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!




Umm..Jollydoc...why didn't I get to see the sneak preview, too?


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> Umm..Jollydoc...why didn't I get to see the sneak preview, too?



Because you don't use AIM at ~10 pm CST when JollyDoc comes online.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Because you don't use AIM at ~10 pm CST when JollyDoc comes online.




So eat it!


----------



## JollyDoc

THE DEMONSKAR LEGACY

CHAPTER ONE:  The Cauldron Tea Party

Spring had come to Cauldron, but for the general populace of the frontier city, the climate was hardly one of rebirth.  A spirit of unrest was rapidly spreading through the townsfolk.  Taxes had been raised numerous times over the past months to help the city cope with damage caused by the recent emergencies, and to take precautions against further accidents during an already eventful year.  Since the last fiscal decree issued by Lord Mayor Navalant, taxes in Cauldron now exceeded even those in the distant capitol.  Protests and tax evasion were spreading.  Visible benefits of the high taxes had yet to appear, and many Cauldronites were beginning to grumble that the levies were simply lining the pockets of the nobility.  However, if anything, those of the upper classes were even more outraged, for theirs were the taxes collected first, and thus they were the first to suffer from the increases.

As spring arrived, dour tax collectors walked the city streets, invariably accompanied by patrols of heavily armed and ruthless half-orc mercenaries.  Rumors circulated of special squads of the town guard that would break into private homes, workshops or stores to search for hidden goods, money, or other valuables.  The captain of the guard, Terseon Skellerang, had recently announced special security measures against a sect of dangerous anarchists believed to be plotting to overthrow the city’s government.  The Lord Mayor, for his part, had been largely absent from public view of late.  His advisor, Lord Orbius Vhalantru, an elven wizard, handled most of his public affairs.

Finally, word spread throughout the city that a huge demonstration in protest of the new tax policies was scheduled to take place around the City Hall.  It was to feature the prominent merchant Maavu Arlintal, several of whose warehouses had been damaged recently by the sudden appearance of a rampaging umberhulk.  The turnout was expected to be massive…and trouble would be sure to follow.
________________________________________________________

“Why doesn’t the church take a stand on this injustice?” Ajax demanded, pacing back and forth in agitation.
“Because no laws have been broken,” Jenya explained calmly, for perhaps the tenth time.  She realized how difficult it was for the celestial to comprehend the legislations and bureaucracies of a common mortal city.  He was more accustomed to fighting the good fight, standing up for the greater good.  Hierarchies were more important in Celestia than politics.  “The Lord Mayor is perfectly within his rights to levy taxes, especially when it serves the good of the populace, just as the people are within their rights to protest it.  He is a duly elected official, and if the people don’t like it, they can vote him out, but until that time, his word is law, and as long as it is not an unjust or inhumane law, then the Church of Tyr will support it.”
“I will never understand mortals,” Ajax said, throwing up his hands.  “I will attend this meeting, and I will show my support for the common folk, who have no power of their own to oppose this tyranny.  You cannot forbid it!”
“I would never dream of it,” Jenya said.  “You may do as you please, as long as you abide by the law.  As a matter of fact, your attendance will actually help me.  You see, a paladin of our Order, Alek Tercival, has been away on personal business for some time.  I have heard that he will be at the rally.  If you see him, could you please ask him to contact me?  He has been out of touch for too long.”

Rusty sat in the library of the Cusp of Sunrise, nursing a large flagon of ale, much to the distaste of his fellow members, who were all sipping wine. He had begun frequenting the club of late, trying to obtain information from the upper crust about their views of the recent taxes, and of Maavu.  Rusty didn’t trust the man.  Though it was true that his buildings had been attacked by the umberhulk, it was equally true that Rusty had found the remnants of a summoning circle inside those same buildings.  Something didn’t add up, and he meant to get to the bottom of it.  Just then, a familiar voice came from over his shoulder, “Drinking alone?  A bad habit to get into.”  He turned and peered up at the lovely face of Celeste, his benefactor on the mission to recover Zenith Splintershield.  “Suits me,” he grumbled, “Most of these hoity toities don’t know how to hold their liquor anyway.”
“Compared to you, my hearty friend, I’m sure that’s true,” she said, smiling and taking a seat.  “It has come to my attention that you have been particularly interested in politics recently.”
“I’ve got my reasons,” he muttered.
“I’m sure, and I don’t mean to pry,” she replied, “but perhaps this interest of yours can serve both of us.  I know you are aware of the coming rally, and I was wondering if you planned to attend.  You see, I cannot go myself, but I, like my peers, have a stake in the outcome.  If you will go on my behalf and observe, then report to me of the gist of things, I would be willing to compensate you.  Say…fifty platinum crowns?”
“That’s an awfully big fee just for a play by play,” Rusty snorted, “but you know what they say about fools and their money.  I’m yer man.”

“Rally?  What rally?” Wathros asked, showing no real interest.  He was instead concentrating on preparing his ritual circle to call his new animal companion.  The loss of Onesock at the hands of that stone giant still gnawed at him.  Damn those useless gnomes anyway!  That was the last time he volunteered for a rescue mission.  Of course, he had made that same vow numerous times before, yet he continued to find himself entangled in circumstances that didn’t concern him.
“Honestly Wathros,” Shensen scolded, “you spend too much time cooped up in this damp cave.  You need to get into town more.”
“Why would I need to do that?” the druid asked absently, “I’m more than happy here in the wilds, without the noise, or stink.  Besides, I rely on you to keep me apprised on the doings of the great unwashed.”
“That’s what I’m talking about,” Shensen said in exasperation.  “There is a huge protest happening in a few days.  I heard about it from guests at the Lucky Monkey.  If word has reached me out in the middle of nowhere, then it must be a big event.  Aren’t you even the least bit curious?”
“Not really,” Wathros said.
Shensen sighed, “Well, would you at least do me the honor of accompanying me?  I want to see what all the fuss is about.  It might affect business.”
Wathros glanced up from his work at the half-drow, favoring her with his most charming smile, “Of course I’ll join you.  What shall we wear?  Feathers or fur?”

“So what do you think?” Maple asked, almost bouncing with excitement.  Tilly shook his head.  “I’m not sure.  It sounds risky to me.”
“Risky??” Maple shrieked.  “You’re telling me about risky?  After you traipse about all over creation with those no-good friends of yours?  Gone for days at a time?  No word, no knowing when you’re coming back?”
Tilly ducked his head.  He should have known this was coming.  This whole ‘relationship’ thing was more dangerous than a whole city full of erinyes.  He was starting to miss the kuo-toans already.
“This will be like shooting fish in a barrel,” the petite halfling woman continued, her excitement returning.  “There are going to be hundreds of people at this rally.  All crammed and packed together, jostling and crowding each other.  No one will even notice us.  Their pockets will be a bit lighter at the end of the day, and ours will be a bit heavier.  And they’ll have learned a valuable lesson about personal security.”
Tilly sighed heavily.  How could he explain it to her?  Since he’d met Caine and Ajax, he had been seriously considering the path his life was on.  It lacked direction, meaning.  The things those two spoke of sounded like just what he was looking for…a purpose.  But to live that life, follow that course, would not be easy.  It would require great strength of character, and dedication…and it did not include petty theft or pick pocketing.  Maple wouldn’t understand.  He would just have to lead by example.  He would go with her to the protest, but only to keep an eye on her, and keep her out of trouble.
__________________________________________________________

The day of the protest arrived, and the streets around the City Hall were packed tight with loud citizens rallying against the tax increase.  Several guards stood in a ring around the building and used the hafts of their halberds to keep people out.  A small group of dignitaries, easily recognizable as tax collectors, made their way to the entrance.  The crowd booed and screamed insults at them as they scuttled inside.

Ajax had positioned himself near the speakers’ platform, across the square from the City Hall.  He hoped to have a good position to scan the crowd and look for Alek Tercival.  He spotted a familiar figure right at the front of the mob, next to the platform.  It was Caine, dressed in his usual sackcloth robes, but also wearing a sandwich board sporting the words:  POWER TO THE PEOPLE!  REPEAL UNFAIR TAXATION!  A nimbus of gold light surrounded the sorcerer, a beacon of goodness for all to see.  The deva smiled.  Why didn’t that surprise him?

Across the square, Rusty stood in the shadows of a building, behind the bulk of the throng.  As a dwarf, he was a bit agoraphobic and hated big crowds.  He’d been hired to listen to the speaker, and he could do that just fine from where he was.

Atop the City Hall itself, two large eagles perched, gazing down intently on the mass of humanity below.  Shensen and Wathros had the best seats in the house.

Finally, two blocks away from the square, near the very edge of the gathering, Tilly and Maple moved about unobtrusively.  Maple had her eyes peeled for easy marks, while Tilly watched for the more attentive folk who might spot what she was up to.  He had a bad feeling about this.

Suddenly the crowd became more excited, and a roaring cheer went up as a man climbed atop the speakers’ platform.  It was Maavu, a man of about fifty years, yet with a strong, energetic voice.  He raised his hands for silence, and the crowd hushed.  “People of Cauldron!” he called, “We are gathered here today to raise our voices against the draconian edicts of our so-called government!  They have ignored our protests for too long, and now they will do so no longer!  I have personal knowledge that the Lord Mayor has received a letter of challenge, in which the noble Alek Tercival, a paladin of Tyr, has challenged the captain of the guard, Terseon Skellerang, to prove his valor in a duel according to the Old Law of Peers!  This challenge has not been publicized by the City Council, which is itself illegal by the laws of this city, and is proof of the ill will the Lord Mayor’s advisors bear to we citizens!”  As he spoke, his fervor-filled words imbued the crowd with mounting rage.  Their anger culminated when Maavu pointed out the fact that a group of armed half-orcs was already harassing the town.  “Skellerang is feeding a band of filthy half-orc thugs a large share of our bread!” he screamed.  Just then, wading into the crowd, a human watch sergeant, escorted by several half-orc guards approached the platform.  “In the name of Terseon Skellerang, Captain of the town guard,” he cried, “I place you under arrest!” 
Suddenly, from the angered crowd, a youth drew forth a hidden dagger and screamed out, “Let’s kill these brigands!”  As his voice was drowned out by the roar of a hundred other people, the lad lunged at the nearest half-orc.  In seconds the mob erupted into a full-fledged riot.

In the moments before the carnage began, Ajax sensed the tension reach a crescendo.  The crowd immediately around the guard sergeant and his escort surged forward, and in an instant the half-orcs went down under a merciless barrage, leaving the sergeant alone and surrounded.  He fumbled hastily in his belt pouch, retrieving a potion flask, but as he brought it to his lips, several makeshift clubs were swung at him, smashing the bottle and opening a gash across his forehead.  Ajax concentrated and turned invisible, freeing him to take to the air unnoticed.

Caine looked around him.  The crowd in his immediate vicinity was still calm for the moment, thanks to the aura that surrounded him, but he knew it would not last.  As they were jostled by the rest of the surging mass of humanity, the effect would be broken, and Maavu would be trapped.  Caine stripped off his sandwich board, and climbed atop the platform to stand next to the merchant.  “You do not know me,” he said to Maavu, “but I respect what you stand for.  However, you are not safe here.  I am a sorcerer of some merit.  If you will allow me, I can imbue you with the ability of flight so that you may escape.”  Maavu looked anxiously out over the roiling crowd, and shook his head, “Thank you friend, but no.  I have my own means.  Save yourself.”  With that, the merchant began an incantation that Caine recognized, sheathing himself in an invisible magical cocoon that was as strong as chainmail.  

Rusty shook his head in disgust.  He knew something like this was going to happen.  Stupid humans.  If you got more than ten of them together in one place, there was bound to be a fight.  He uttered a brief word of command, activating the magical boots he wore, and then began scaling the wall of the building nearby like a great spider.  As he climbed above the level of the crowd, he saw the embattled sergeant struggling to defend himself against his attackers.  Not that Rusty supported the town guard, but fair was fair, and the man was hopelessly outnumbered.  Uttering a prayer, he directed a wave of calm to surround the man.  Instantly, his assailants lowered their weapons, blinking in confusion.

From his elevated position on the platform, Caine saw the effects of Rusty’s charm, and knew that he had to act fast.  Having already enabled flight upon himself, he soared out over the crowd, hovering several feet above the guardsman’s head.  “Trust me if you want to live,” he shouted to the man, and then he conjured a resilient, glowing sphere of force around the sergeant, protecting him from any further attack.  The soldier stared suspiciously at the flying beggar, but grudgingly nodded his thanks as he began tending to his wounds.  

Wathros and Shensen watched the growing melee with deep sadness.  People were smashing windows and doors of buildings at random, and surging against the handful of guards surrounding the City Hall.  It was carnage.  Wathros knew he could do nothing to help disperse the crowd, but perhaps he could protect the building and those within.  He summoned an immense wall of roaring wind, causing it to spring up directly in front of the City Hall, holding the rioters nearest it at bay, and just in time to.  Just below his perch, several archers had appeared in the upper windows of the Hall, and had loosed arrows towards the crowd, but the wind wall caught the missiles, whipping them harmlessly into the air.  Shensen had other ideas.  She thought she knew of just the thing to dampen the mobs’ rage.  Looking towards the sky, she summoned up a blinding, localized storm of ice and sleet, filling the square directly in front of the City Hall with it.  Within, the rioters found themselves unable to keep their feet on the suddenly slippery ground, and could not see more than two feet in front of them.

Ajax moved above the mob, looking for opportunities to offer assistance.  Suddenly, his attention was drawn to the speakers’ dais, which was outside the effect of the sleet storm.  A creature had appeared out of nowhere directly above Maavu, or rather, disappeared, for the thing was invisible.  He was only able to see it thanks to his divine ability to detect such things.  It seemed to be man-like, but made of some sort of vapor, which tapered off below its torso where its legs should be.  It flew at Maavu, slashing at him from behind with what appeared to be a scythe made of pure wind.  The merchant cried out in pain, his eyes growing wide in fear as the creature materialized before him.
Before Ajax could act, a column of fire erupted atop the platform, engulfing the translucent creature, but not Maavu.  Ajax recognized the spell as one from Wathros’ repertoire, and knew the druid must be near.  When the flames cleared, the creature recoiled, howling in pain and anger.  The dais itself was still in flames, trapping Maavu in the center.  His attacker was not so restricted.  It circled around him menacingly, but then it recoiled again as a glowing, transparent sphere enveloped Maavu.  Caine had saved the day once again.

Rusty had reached the rooftop of the building.  Directly across the alley was City Hall.  The priest had an idea.  Maybe if he could find the Lord Mayor, he could make him see reason and put an end to this madness.  After all, he was a local hero, a member of the noble Bright Axes.  Surely the Mayor would listen to him.  Rusty took a running start, and ran for the edge of the roof, intending to leap the short distance to one of the second-floor windows of the Hall.  However, he mistimed his jump, and caught his boot on the edge of the roof.  He found himself facedown in the alley, humiliated and covered with sludge.

Ajax closed the distance to the dais, calling forth his protective aura as he went, enveloping himself in a glowing blue field.  The air-creature did not see him coming.  Its attention was focused on Caine, and it was preparing to charge at the sorcerer.  As it moved, however, Ajax struck.  His sword seemed to pass thru the fiend, but he felt resistance, and the elemental cried out in what sounded like a roaring wind.  It immediately turned on the deva, sweeping past him in a fly-by attack with its scythe, but failing to connect as Ajax deftly parried the blow.  Before the creature could recover and come about for another run, it found itself trapped.  A third resilient sphere had materialized, this one imprisoning the elemental.  It raged and hammered at the walls of its prison, but there was no escape.  “See if you can help any others,” Caine said, nodding at Ajax, “I’ll see to Maavu.”

Shensen had been forced to return to her true form in order to conjure the sleet storm, and so it was when the rooftop door opened, that she found herself facing down four half-orc guardsmen, bows drawn and aimed at her heart.  They opened fire, but their prey was no easy target, for the druid had not always been a druid.  She had spent her early years in a monastery, training in the martial arts with the fighting monks there.  She twisted and turned her body in impossible angles, dodging the missiles, or batting them away at the last second.  As the archers reloaded, she quickly shape-shifted back into an eagle and took to the sky.

Caine hovered above Maavu, and called down to the merchant, “Prepare yourself, for I will remove the sphere.  Make your escape while you may.”  Maavu nodded, and reached into a pouch at his belt, retrieving a flask and imbibing from it.  Instantly his body was transformed into a hazy, gaseous state.  When Caine dismissed the sphere, Maavu drifted into the air, and vanished into the surrounding streets.  

Huffing and gasping, Rusty finally pulled himself over the lip of the City Hall roof after having made the arduous, three story climb.  His relief vanished as he saw the four half-orcs glaring at him, turning their bows toward him.  He bounded to his feet and dove towards the open roof door, arrows ricocheting off the wall behind him.  He tumbled down a short flight of stairs and found himself in a small chamber…facing four more guards with halberds at the ready.

Ajax had gained altitude in order to take in the whole scene and to get above the sleet storm.  That is when he saw Rusty’s plight atop the Hall.  Knowing the current mindset of the guards, and realizing that they would not hesitate to kill the dwarf, he sped towards the rooftop.  He landed behind the guards, and as they turned towards him, he slashed at the nearest one, shattering his bow in his hands.  The half-orc gasped in surprise, but then growled in anger as he retrieved his halberd from his back.  His fellows did the same, dropping their bows to the roof.  They began closing in on the deva.

“Now, now fellers,” Rusty said, backing away and raising his hands in placation, “I ain’t here to cause no trouble.”  He saw that the guards weren’t interested in explanations, so he began to pray, but not for mercy.  He again summoned an aura of calm, centering on him to wash over his opponents.  All four immediately lowered their weapons, but still glared at him with suspicion.  “Now, like I was sayin’” he continued, “I’m here to see the Lord Mayor.  He’s in danger.  There’s monsters loose out there, and that crowd’s downright nasty.  If ye just let me talk to’im, I’m sure I can get him to listen to reason.”  The guards shook their heads, and the lead one replied, “The Lord Mayor is perfectly safe, and in no danger from that rabble…nor from you.  Now, drop your weapons, and put your hands up.  You’re under arrest.”  Rusty started backing away again, but one of the guards circled behind him, blocking his retreat, while a second one moved to block the only other door from the room.  

Back on the rooftop, Ajax took the offensive.  As the first guard lunged at him, the deva slashed through the haft of his halberd.  The enraged half-orc dropped the useless weapon, and rushed forward, trying to grapple with the bald warrior.  Ajax sidestepped, putting himself outside the closing circle.  With two quick blows to either side, he smashed two more of the guardsmen’s bows that had been dropped.  Unfortunately, while his attention was momentarily diverted, a second guard managed to slip the head of his pole arm between the deva’s feet, and which a quick twist, sent him sprawling onto his back.  The unarmed guard lunged again, hoping to pin his opponent to the ground, but Ajax brought his sword up defensively, slamming the flat of it into the brute’s head.  In the blink of an eye, he again rendered himself invisible, then stood while the half-orcs scratched their heads in bewilderment.

Back in the square, the sleet storm finally ended, revealing a mass of moaning and bleeding humanity lying sprawled about the cobblestones.  In their confusion and blindness, the crowd had trampled and beaten at each other, and the aftermath was devastating.  Caine flew above the main body of the mob, and shouted over the tumult, “Citizens of Cauldron, hear me!  I am Caine, of the Bright Axes and I have served our city in the past!  This madness must cease!  You only harm yourselves here!  Your words will do far more to convince the government of their errors than this senseless violence!”  As he continued to speak, he saw a sudden flurry of activity at the western side of the square, and his face grew pale at the sight, “No,” he whispered.  A company of some eighty soldiers had arrived from the main garrison, and they had apparently decided that the time for diplomacy had passed.  They waded into the crowd, weapons flashing lethally, hewing down citizens right and left.  The stunned mob momentarily gave way, but then renewed anger replaced their fear.  The grabbed bricks, bottles, sticks, whatever they could find, and began fighting back.  The riot was on again, but this time it was far more brutal.

Rusty was running out of options.  He began another prayer, this one designed to enthrall any listeners and force them to heed his commands, but as he completed the incantation, he saw that only one of the four seemed hypnotized.  On the contrary, the other three were not only unaffected, but they were also out from under the influence of his calming spell.  They rushed him, one of them slashing him savagely across the brow.  Rusty stumbled up the stairs, but was struck again from behind as he made the roof.  

Ajax saw Rusty emerge back onto the rooftop, closely pursued by more guardsmen.  This was going from bad to worse.  The guards he had been engaging now had a new opponent to focus on.  All eight of them began moving towards the dwarf, backing him to the edge of the roof.  Suddenly, a wave of peace and calm flowed over Ajax, and he knew that Caine had arrived.  The guards were affected as well, and they all lowered their weapons to regard the sorcerer.  Rusty didn’t waste the moment, and he dropped over the edge of the roof, scrambling down the wall to safety.  
Caine held out his hands to show he was unarmed, “I ask to be taken into custody so that I may speak to your guard captain.  I assure you I will come along peacefully.”  Ajax watched in silence from his unseen vantage as Caine’s hands were bound behind his back, and he was led away.
______________________________________________________________
Chaos reigned before the City Hall over the next hour, with a pitched battle being fought between the rioters and the town guard.  At one point during the battle, the protective sphere surrounding the watch sergeant dissipated, but Wathros had positioned himself directly above the man at Caine’s instructions.  The druid quickly conferred the ability to walk on air on himself then grabbed the soldier by the hand and lifted him to safety.  He ferried the sergeant to the City Hall rooftop and deposited him there.  “My thanks,” he said, bowing then descended the stairs.

The sphere surrounding the elemental also vanished, but by that time the creature had vanished.  Ajax suspected the creature had been summoned, and its time on this plane had come to an end.  As the deva watched the battle helplessly, he heard a voice behind him, “This was my doing.”  He turned quickly and saw Maavu standing on the roof a few feet away.  “I never meant for this to happen,” the merchant continued, passing a hand over his eyes, “I only wanted the Lord Mayor and the Council to listen, and to motivate the people to open their eyes and see the truth.”
“What truth is that?” Ajax asked coldly, for in point of fact, he also thought the riot to be largely Maavu’s responsibility.  
“I believe that there is evil at work within Cauldron’s government, and there are others of like mind.”
“What others?” asked Ajax.
“If you are truly interested in exposing the corruption here, then I invite you and your friends to a meeting to take place in one week’s time in Redgorge.  There are allies of mine there that would like to speak with you.  I suspect Alek Tercival will be there as well.”
“Redgorge?” Ajax asked, “Where is this place?  What do you know of Alek Tercival?”
“It is a town two days south of Cauldron,” Maavu replied, “Go to the Redhead Miner’s Inn and answer ‘mortar’ to the appropriate question.  The rest of your questions will be answered then.  For now, I must go before I am threatened any further.”  With that, he quaffed another potion, turning misty once again, and drifting away.

Eventually, the entire town guard arrived at the square, and the mob was beaten back.  Order was restored before the City Hall, but groups of rioters began moving through the streets of the town, plaguing the city and harrying the soldiers.  Finally late that afternoon, the Lord Mayor appeared on the balcony of the City Hall and issued a proclamation that taxes would not be levied for three full months.  Criers carried the news throughout the town, and by evening the violence had ended.  Heavy patrols of half-orc mercenaries continued to patrol the streets and tensions remained high.

Caine remained in an interrogation room until evening, until the sergeant he had rescued made an appearance.  “I am Skylar Krewis,” he said, extending his hand to the sorcerer.  “I owe you and your comrades my life.”
“You owe me nothing,” Caine said, “I only ask that you plead to your captain to refrain from retaliation against the townspeople.  They were as much victims here as your men.”
“Rest assured,” Krewis said grimly, “I do not hold the people responsible.  It is the merchant Maavu that we seek.”
Caine bowed his head, for he knew there was no point in arguing further, “I also ask for clemency for my companions whom your men battled on the roof.  I assure you they meant no harm.  They merely fought in self defense.”
Krewis waved the notion away, “They will not be charged,” he said, “and you are also free to go.  Be assured…I will remember your kindness.”
__________________________________________________________
Later that evening, the Bright Axes gathered at Keygan’s shop to recount their experiences during the ordeal.  It was generally agreed that Maavu did not intentionally start the riot, but he was still irresponsible in his actions.  However, the true evil lay with the guard for their wanton slaughter of the protestors.  The companions felt that Maavu’s accusations were not without merit, and his invitation warranted serious consideration.

At that moment, bells began clanging and chiming from outside.  The party rushed en masse to the door.  In the streets, people had all stopped going about their business and were staring south, towards the dock district.  Several blocks away, an orange glow lit up the night.  Something was on fire…something big.  
“It looks like a very short peace,” Ajax said, glancing at Caine.
“Will these people never learn,” Caine sighed, “Come my friends.  Let us see what we can do to help.”

They hurried through the streets, the crowds becoming heavier as they neared the source of the blaze.  Soon, they came to a small thoroughfare and saw what appeared to be an inn in flames.  Rusty recognized the place as Minuta’s Board, a cheap establishment noted for boarding many of the half-orc mercenaries in town.  As the band passed through the crowd, they could overhear mutterings and shouts:  “Go back to the hell you came from, mongrels!”, “Have a taste of fire, spawn of the Unwinking Eye!”, “Let’s burn away the rot from your human half, freaks!”
The half-orcs in question had started a bucket brigade to douse the flames, which already wreathed the entire building.  Several of them were chopping down outlying wooden structures with their axes in an attempt to prevent the fire from spreading to nearby homes.
In front of the flaming inn, the innkeeper was pulling at his hair, crying and yelling at a particularly large brute, who seemed to be in command of the soldiers.  “Your thugs are demolishing my inn!  Stop them!”  The half-orc ignored the man, turning away to tell his axe men to continue.  Just then, the innkeeper grabbed his arm.  With a roar, the soldier seized the human, throwing him to the ground and then grabbing him by the throat, placing his foaming mouth barely an inch from the innkeeper’s face:  “You tiny idiot!  You don’t get it!  Flame-demons inside kill us!  Fire unstoppable!  Blades useless!”  He then drew out his scimitar, holding it up to reveal a twisted, melted blade.  From within the inn itself came faint cries for help.

Suddenly, a great gout of fire exploded through the doorway of the building, enveloping and incinerating a screaming axe man.  Two huge forms emerged from the flames, seeming to be composed entirely of fire themselves.  They roared a challenge, and began moving towards the nearest buildings.  The crowd gathered before the inn suddenly broke into a panicked mob.  
Rusty ignored the behemoths, instead grabbing Tilly by the shoulder and spinning him around, “Come on runt!  There’s still folks inside there!  We gotta get’em out!”  Without another word, the dwarf rushed through the open door and into the raging inferno beyond.  Tilly was torn.  He didn’t relish either choice, but he knew that he would not be very effective against the flaming giants.  Steeling his resolve, he turned and charged after Rusty.

Ajax wasted little time on his own course of action.  The elementals were the immediate threat, and if they were not stopped, the entire block would be in flames.  As the nearest giant approached, the deva flew at it, meeting its charge head on.  His speed had been magically enhanced by Caine as they had neared the inn, and now he put it to good use.  With blinding strikes, he delivered three swift blows as the flaming beast, and then three more.  The elemental bellowed in pain, but in truth, it hardly seemed phased.  It swung one log-sized arm at Ajax’ head, but the clumsy attack was easily avoided.  However, its next move almost caught him by surprise.  With both arms outstretched, it tried to grab Ajax.  He saw the attack for what it was at the last minute, and quickly slashed at each extremity, then backpedalled out of reach as the second creature attempted to grapple him from his flank.

Rusty and Tilly fought their way through the intense heat and blinding smoke.  Both of them could feel the metal in their armor becoming uncomfortably hot, and the ash and soot burned their lungs, causing them to periodically have to stop and cough uncontrollably.  Still the cries came from further in the building, but they were becoming weaker.

Wathros circled the inferno and the battle below in eagle form.  He knew he stood no chance in hand-to-hand combat, so he would have to rely on magic.  His first thought was the devastating Flame Strike.  Though he suspected the flames would be ineffectual, the spell was partly comprised of pure, holy power.  He unleashed it upon one of the creatures, but as he feared, the effects were minimal.  The monster did, however, raise its head to try and locate the source of this new assault.  In doing so, it caught sight of Caine sneaking quietly towards the shadows of the flaming inn.  The elemental pounced, its fists hammering down like sledgehammers.  Both of them struck the sorcerer solidly.  Caine collapsed as if pole-axed, his robes in flames.

Meanwhile, the second elemental continued its attack on Ajax.  It scored a glancing blow, but the deva responded with three.  Still, in terms of sheer damage, Ajax was on the losing end.  He knew he couldn’t stand toe-to-toe with this beast for long.

Wathros gasped in horror as he saw the effects of what he had done.  Caine was dead, or surely dying, and the monster was going to finish the job.  Thinking quickly, and pulling a page from Shensen’s repertoire, the druid summoned a sleet storm, encompassing the entire building.  The flames were too strong to be doused so easily, but the effect kept them from spreading, and more importantly, it extinguished Caine.  The elemental recoiled from the freezing rain, and turned its attention back to Ajax.

Concealed from the elementals by the driving sleet, Jules slipped quietly from his master’s cloak.  He gently reached out to brush Caine’s cheek, and a small jolt of electricity passed into the sorcerer.  Caine’s eyes opened, blinking in the stinging sleet spray.  “I owe you again, my friend,” he whispered to his familiar, and then he uttered a spell to render himself invisible, then another to do the same for Jules.

Ajax continued to duck and dodge the potentially devastating blows of the elemental, but now the other had rejoined the fray, and he was hard pressed.  Suddenly, one of them grabbed him from behind, pinning his arms to his side in a mighty bear hug.  Immediately, the second one stepped forward, and slammed its fist into his chest.

“Jules,” Caine cried, “aid him!”  The little archon responded instantly, zipping out of the storm and into the melee.  Still invisible, it hovered next to Ajax as the elemental continued to squeeze the trapped deva.  Repeating the tactic it had used with Caine, it fired a small jolt into Ajax, imbuing him with at least a temporary stamina boost.  Unfortunately for Jules, the hearing of the elementals was especially keen.  The one that was not holding Ajax tilted its head as it heard the small zap, and without hesitation, it struck at that spot.  Amazingly, it connected, and Jules was hurled back several feet.  In a panic, the archon darted back into the storm to Caine’s side.  The elemental turned back to Ajax, slamming him twice more.  

Wathros was running out of ideas.  He had, unfortunately, used up most of spell armamentarium during the riot.  All he could think of to do was to call the lightning, and hope the beasts were not immune.  He began his chant, and then gestured as a bolt of electricity fell upon the elemental holding Ajax.  It struck true, but the creature did not even acknowledge it.  Be that as it may, it was all the druid had left.

Ajax could barely breathe.  Struggle though he might, he could not break free from the fire elemental’s grip, and its flaming body was scorching him, though his divine form protected him somewhat from the heat.  In addition, the second elemental continued to hammer at him.  His vision was glowing blurry and his head was swimming.  Suddenly, he felt another of the tiny electric jolts go thru him, returning some of his strength, and he knew that Jules had not abandoned him entirely.

Caine watched invisibly from just outside the radius of the storm.  He had instructed Jules to aid Ajax as he could, without overly endangering himself.  Caine was not willing to sacrifice his companion…even for the life of another friend.  He felt helpless, unable to assist the deva.  Even his calming aura seemed to have no lasting effect on the brutes.  If only he could free Ajax from their grip.  Then…that was it!  He snapped his fingers in triumph, and then began casting, knowing full well that the elementals would be able to hear him.  When he was finished, a fountain of oily liquid appeared over Ajax’ head, washing over him and coating him in a slippery layer of grease.  Ajax knew this was his last chance.  He twisted and writhed desperately, and finally, he slipped through the monster’s arms, landing at its feet.  Immediately, its partner pummeled him again, but he was free.  He soared away from the creatures, putting some distance between them and himself.  He used the temporary breather to begin healing his grievous wounds.

Inside the inn, Tilly and Rusty finally found the source of the cries.  A young boy lay pinned beneath a fallen beam, barely conscious.  By now their armor was white hot, and burning their skin continuously.  The smoke and soot made it difficult to see, and even more so to breathe.  Rusty seized the beam and began to lift, grunting and straining, its flaming surface scorching his face.  He was able to lift it a few inches, and then Tilly seized the youth, dragging him free.  With a moan, Rusty dropped the timber, then turned and shouldered the limp boy, “Go!” he roared at Tilly, “I’m right behind ye!”

Wathros had perched on the roof of a building across the street from the inn.  From there, he continued to hurl his lightning bolts, but now his actions had finally caught the attention of the elementals…attention he was not sure he wanted.  One of them lumbered across the road in one stride, then reached out a massive arm to swat at the eagle/druid, bowling him off the roof.  Wathros quickly righted himself, then zoomed straight up, safely out of reach.
With no other targets within sight, the two elementals began beating and tearing at the nearby buildings, setting them ablaze as well, and laughing in delight.

With a cry of pain and triumph, Rusty and Tilly burst from the inn, relishing the relatively fresh air, and the cool feel of the sleet falling on them.  Tilly quickly darted around the side of the building, out of harm’s way so that he could better assess the situation while using several of his healing elixirs.  Rusty, the boy still on his shoulders, was barely on his feet.  He took one step, and fell hard onto his face as he slipped on the icy cobbles.  At that moment, the storm abruptly ended.  Rusty could now see the elementals just across the road, torching whatever they could reach.  Just then, a hand touched him, unseen, on the arm.  “I’m here,” came Caine’s whisper.  “Save…the boy,” Rusty gasped, pushing the youth away from him.  Caine was suddenly torn by indecision.  He had only one of the protective spheres left in his repertoire.  If the elementals suddenly decided to return, they would kill whoever was not within it.  “What are ye waitin fer?” Rusty bellowed, “Are ye deaf?  Save the boy, damn you!”  Caine shook his head in anguish, then conjured the sphere, encasing the unconscious lad within it.  

Ajax was feeling better.  The worst of his wounds were mended, and Jules had come to him again and offered further healing.  The deva felt he could now return to the battle, but for how long, he did not know.  He soared straight up into the air, gaining altitude, then suddenly stalled and began a headlong dive, sword outstretched.  As he approached, one of the elementals looked up.  It swung at him, smashing its flaming fist into his chest, just as his sword went straight thru the top of its head.  Ajax tumbled away, landing hard on the ground, but as he struggled to his feet, he saw the elemental collapse into a pile of smoldering ash.

Rusty levered himself onto one elbow, squinting at the melee.  “I still got some fight in me,” he muttered to himself, then began a prayer, which ended with a physical wave of holy power, centered on the remaining elemental.  The wave washed over the creature, but the only real effect it seemed to have was to focus its attention on Rusty.  Ajax saw the creature turn, and darted towards it, slashing at it with blinding speed.  Though its howls told of the pain it felt, it still turned its back on the deva, heading for the easier prey on the ground.  
“Uh-oh,” Rusty said as the giant loomed over him.  Its mighty hand fell full upon him, and he went limp.  
Crying out in rage, Ajax charged at the beast, landing blow after blow upon it.  It turned towards him, arms flailing, but the deva was just too fast.  He dodged most of its blows, while continuing to score with his own.

Jules had returned to Caine’s side, and now, at his master’s command, he went to Rusty, touching the unconscious priest and jolting him awake.  “Stay quiet,” Caine instructed, then he placed Rusty under his invisibility spell as well.  However, his incantation betrayed him again.  The elemental swung about, punching blindly, yet connecting solidly with the sorcerer.  Caine felt several ribs crack as he was slammed into the wall of the inn.  He fell to the ground, coughing and wheezing, blood frothing from his lips.  It was a huge struggle just to draw breath, and he thought it might be easier not to even try anymore, when Jules was there.  The archon’s voice sounded in his head, “You’re time is not yet come,” and then he felt the healing touch.  “Go!” Caine shouted to Rusty, and then he took his own advice and headed skyward to safety.  Jules was not so quick.  The elemental struck again, slapping the archon and setting it on fire at the same time.  Jules' light began to dim as he sank slowly to the ground.
Caine felt Jules’ cry of pain in his head, and he instantly reversed his course, diving like an arrow towards his friend, heedless of the danger.  When he reached the spot where Jules lay, Caine cast one final spell, one which gave temporary life to its target.  It would have to do until they could find further healing…or until they died.

Ajax continued his assault upon the elemental, trying desperately to draw its attention away from his friends.  Suddenly, a blast of searing light struck the giant, and it reeled.  Ajax leaped upon it, driving his sword into its chest where he hoped its heart might be.  With a final roar, the beast collapsed.  Glancing over towards the smoldering inn, Ajax saw Rusty leaning heavily against the wall, a grin on his burned and bruised face, his hand raised in a thumbs-up.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Ouch again!Those elementals were pretty tough by the look of things,and on top of that you must have had incredible die rolls for spot and listen checks Jollydock.Invisibility didn't seem to be a factor at all!


----------



## gfunk

Actually those Huge Fire Elementals had Listen checks in the mid to high teens.  Since Caine/Jules were relatively close to them and making a lot of noise (spellcasting and such) the DC was, at most, 22.  Meaning they probably needed to roll a 6 or better.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Interesting,but even then,there is the 50% chance of missing you,even though they pinpointed the square you were in.Seems like the coin was against you that time Gfunk.Also,do you play using battlegrid and miniatures,or freeform battles(I move behind him etc)?


----------



## gfunk

True, they still suffered the 50% miss but they got 2 attacks/rnd so there was only a 1 in 4 chance that both slams would miss.

Yes, we use a battlegrid with minis.  A lot of our players and JollyDoc have ammased quite the mini collection.  Though most of the PC minis are hand-painted by Joachim himself.


----------



## Lela

Wow, you guys weren't kidding. Those elementials were a horrid fight. In this case I'd say that Joachim had the right idea here. Keep the AC high, even at the cost of damage dealing capability. When they can take 5 or 6 full attacks from you and deal out as much as they take, you're in trouble.

   This also breings to mind the differnece a damage dealing arcanist can do.  They are just so important.

   Regardless, Jules really came into his own this time around.  I'm glad the little guy's still active (I think).



> Glancing over towards the smoldering inn, Ajax saw Rusty leaning heavily against the wall, a grin on his burned and bruised face, his hand raised in a thumbs-up.



 I always wondered what the somatic componant for a _Searing Light_ was.  Thanks Rusty!


----------



## Krellic

*A sharp intake of breath...*

Desperate stuff!

It seems the DM did a nice slick job of running the riot.  And the fight with the fire elementals was close.  I'm not sure I could bear yet another cast change.  Is it just me or with so many flyers in the party is this starting to read a little like a superhero storyhour?

Well written and I am enjoying it.


----------



## gfunk

Krellic said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I could bear yet another cast change. Is it just me or with so many flyers in the party is this starting to read a little like a superhero storyhour?



Hey Krellic, nice to see you posting again!  If you recall, you were the first to post to my original story hour.  Thanks for that!

Anyway, I don't know I wouldn't mind a cast change.  Have you checked out the Complete Warrior?   Must have a Dervish!!!

The flying part, I think, has become mandatory.  It gives you such supreme manuverability that you will be lost without it.  That's why Caine can give everyone the ability.


----------



## JollyDoc

Krellic said:
			
		

> Desperate stuff!
> 
> It seems the DM did a nice slick job of running the riot.  And the fight with the fire elementals was close.  I'm not sure I could bear yet another cast change.  Is it just me or with so many flyers in the party is this starting to read a little like a superhero storyhour?
> 
> Well written and I am enjoying it.





Just a quick point.  I probably haven't emphasized this, but as I mentioned when Ajax first appeared, he is forbidden from revealing his true nature to the general public, so when he flys, he appears as a normal human, possibly under the effects of a fly spell, AND he did make it a point to do most of his flying invisibly (remember too, he wears a hat of disguise).


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Well done guys! Besides defeating the elementals, you did a good job of preventing a serious clash between the mob and the guards. Plus, you never know when a friend in the guards might come in handy. 

Did that scene take up the entire session? I mean, it was pretty extensive and JollyDoc told many details. 
Also, is there much party splitting when you play? I kinda got that feeling when JollyDoc jumped from player to player (not meant as criticism at all, JollyDoc - I love the way you write) in his story.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Did that scene take up the entire session?



Yes, it took up probably ~70% of the session.  First, JollyDoc advanced time after "Zenith" so we all described what we would be doing in the interim.  Joachim's, Wathros', Tilly's, and Rusty's dialgoues were all role-played.

The riot itself took quite a while since there were so many participants.  Esp. when Rusty ascended the Town Hall and tried to talk his way to see the Mayor.  Here, we debated about how Rusty should be treated by the guards.



> Also, is there much party splitting when you play?



During role-play element, such as between adventures, yes we do split the party.  In the case of combats though, things are just run in initiative order by round.  People act as they will wherever they are.


----------



## Krellic

*Small sidestep off topic*



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey Krellic, nice to see you posting again!  If you recall, you were the first to post to my original story hour.  Thanks for that!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know I wouldn't mind a cast change.  Have you checked out the Complete Warrior?   Must have a Dervish!!!
> 
> The flying part, I think, has become mandatory.  It gives you such supreme manuverability that you will be lost without it.  That's why Caine can give everyone the ability.




I've followed this one from start as well, I'm just not a great poster.  I think that the Dervish is really cool and I shudder to think what combos you guys can extract from that tome.  I thought the Invisible Blade was an interesting PrC for a knife-fighter and that's something that's been lacking.

Given the urban environment, especially the riot, flight was the only way to travel.

"Oh no, another mysterious urban calamity!  Wait up in the sky!  Is it a bird?  Is it a dragon?  No!  It's the Silver Axes!!!"


----------



## Lela

Okay, dangit.  I just bought The Book of Exalted Deeds, read the Apostle of Peace, and now you're considering the Complete Warior?

 EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  So, spill it.  What book?  General Concept?  C'mon, I want to hear it.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> So, spill it. What book? General Concept? C'mon, I want to hear it.



No fear, I was just joking around.  I enjoy playing Caine.  Though I would love to make a Dervish (two-weapon fighter on steroids), Hexblade (fighter/necromancer), or Occult Slayer (self-explanatory).

BTW, here's a teaser for this weeks adventures.

Caine gives some MAJOR lip to a celestial!  GASP!  
I'm really looking forward to JollyDoc's characterization of it.  After the "incident" Caine and Ajax have an extremely interesting discussion (in Celestial) about the Celestial Heirarchy.

Oh, and Tilly gets to shine (he was in sneak attack heaven!).


----------



## Lela

Makes me wonder if he's taken Sacred Strike yet.

 And I look forward to  Caine vs Ajax, Round 1.  Will this be a rivalry (it's not as if Joachim and Gfunk have ever had one before )?  Would be really interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder if he's taken Sacred Strike yet.
> 
> And I look forward to  Caine vs Ajax, Round 1.  Will this be a rivalry (it's not as if Joachim and Gfunk have ever had one before )?  Would be really interesting to see how it plays out.




No rivalry, quite the opposite.  Caine makes his disdain for the Celestial Courts known, and Ajax is saddened by the fact that 1) Caine is at least somewhat correct on his characterizations,  but 2) Ajax is a part of those courts, and truly understands why things are the way they are (but that doesn't mean that Ajax has to like it).  This character development moment brought to you by Caine Industries...


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> Caine makes his disdain for the Celestial Courts known...



Perhaps you remember the Celestial involvement in my own story hour during CotSQ and BoBS. In CotSQ Joachim called a Solar to ask for direct aid in destroying Irae T'ssaren -- the angel refused to intervene.

Later, in BoBS, the primary reason for the intervention of the three Solars (Israfel, Jerimel, and Uriel) was to punish Entropy for slaying Eco (Solar) and Brahmin (Planetar). Of course, they were all killed by an Atropal . . .

But the reason I bring this up is the general way Celestials are represented in our campaign. In my opinion (and Caine's apparently ) they are a bunch of selfish a-holes. Caine does not hold himself above mortals or celestials and he routinely risks his life to prevent the death of his comrades. Also, I generally play him as "nice." He tries to be amiable to even his foes; there are many examples of this such as the evil halfing prisoner in the Kuo-Toan temple, the duergar slave, his interrogators in the Town Hall, etc.

However, as you will be able to see in detail when JD puts the update up, Caine doesn't appreciate the "holier than thou" attitude of many celestials.


----------



## Joachim

Just quit with the "Caine is a nice guy" stuff.  You know what you want...a bunch of children in Cauldron wearing WWCD bracelets and t-shirts.


----------



## Lela

I think JD better update soon (of course, I always think that).  I want to see how this all plays out before I start making major comments.

<SNIP>

Hmmmmm.  Okay, I'm deleting this and asking JollyDoc about via private e-mail.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> <SNIP>



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

gfunk6266@yahoo.com


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> gfunk6266@yahoo.com



 Nope.  For one thing, I didn't save it (hopefully JD will send me a copy back, hint hint).  The other thing is that, if I'm wrong, I want JD to feel free to use it.  And if I'm right I want you people to figure it out for yourself.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> And if I'm right I want you people to figure it out for yourself.



Well, just remember that JD certainly doesn't need any help coming up with a TPK!  I have a baaaaaaaaad feeling about the *Demon*skar Legacy.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Well, just remember that JD certainly doesn't need any help coming up with a TPK!  I have a baaaaaaaaad feeling about the *Demon*skar Legacy.




Let's just say that the Dungeon adventure path makes me long for the days of the Take Eight module path.


----------



## Rusty

*Greetings from down below*

Hi,  Just popping in to say hello.  I have been reading the SH and this is my first reply.  I am the short one named Rusty in the JD's SH.  I am glad ya'll finally get to meet me.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Nope.  For one thing, I didn't save it (hopefully JD will send me a copy back, hint hint).  The other thing is that, if I'm wrong, I want JD to feel free to use it.  And if I'm right I want you people to figure it out for yourself.





ummm...I may have inadvertently...ummm...deleted that email.  I have a bad habit of doing that to email I don't immediately recognize.  Don't suppose there's any possibility you could ...ummm...resend it?  Please?


----------



## JollyDoc

Rusty said:
			
		

> Hi,  Just popping in to say hello.  I have been reading the SH and this is my first reply.  I am the short one named Rusty in the JD's SH.  I am glad ya'll finally get to meet me.




Rusty the Killer Klown chimes in!  Welcome to the 21st century!  Hey, who is that in your icon?


----------



## Tidus4444

HUZZAH!

Welcome Rusty!

Anyway, that sure sounded like one tough fight!  Once again, your group's formidible tactics and min/maxing were able to pull you through.  I'm constantly shocked by what you guys overcome with good tactics.

I WANNA WWCD WRISTBAND!


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> ummm...I may have inadvertently...ummm...deleted that email.  I have a bad habit of doing that to email I don't immediately recognize.  Don't suppose there's any possibility you could ...ummm...resend it?  Please?



 I'm not sure if you deleted it, as I just got it back a few minutes ago with a failure delivery notice.  I'm using the AOL account you've got listed on the boards.  Should I be sending ot somewhere else?

 Besides gfunks e-mail.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Besides gfunks e-mail.



Trust me, I'll forward it to him . . .


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Trust me, I'll forward it to him . . .



 Suddenly I feel so important.  Perhaps I should do this more often?


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you deleted it, as I just got it back a few minutes ago with a failure delivery notice.  I'm using the AOL account you've got listed on the boards.  Should I be sending ot somewhere else?
> 
> Besides gfunks e-mail.





My aol email is JollyDoc@aol.com.  Now don't ya'll start deluging me with fan mail.


----------



## Lela

I sent it to that one.  I'll try again.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

What secrecy! What suspense!

Yes, I can see the Lela and JollyDoc conspiracy for the next TPK: Beware the six-armed Hextor ! 


Looking forward to the update JD, especially the dialogue between Caine and Ajax.


----------



## JollyDoc

THE PLOT THICKENS

As the group began tending their wounds, and checking on the injured in the area, two familiar faces arrived on the scene.  One was Asfelkir Hranleurth, a priest from the temple of Tempus.  The other was none other than Raphael Jurgensen, Lathander’s paladin, and ex officio member of the Bright Axes (editor’s note:  Raphael’s player has not returned to the game.  Raphael is being used as an NPC).  Immediately, Asfelkir produced one of the wands of controlling water, and began dousing the remaining fires, while Raphael lent his assistance with the healing.  
“Well done, men,” Asfelkir said, extending his hand once the flames were all extinguished.  “It’s good that you came when you did.  Perhaps I have…misjudged your group in the past, and for that I apologize.  You are all true citizens, in the truest sense of the word.”
Raphael was in not such a beneficent mood.  He scowled at the people who had gathered around to gawk…the same people who had been jeering at the half-orcs before.  The paladin leaped to his feet, and rushed toward the crowd, “Fool!” he shouted at them, startling them back several paces, “The flames of discord will raise hell in our town!”  Asfelkir took him by the arm, and drew him back, away from the angry mutterings.
“He’s right, you know,” Caine said to Ajax, “I fear something is at work here, deliberately trying to tear these people apart by setting them at each others throats.”

Rusty recognized the boy, Jacob by name, as one of the older residents of the Pez Home for Foundlings.  He returned the lad to Gretchyn, explaining what had happened.  “I’d be happy to have the boy come by my place if he’s looking fer work,” Rusty offered, “Don’t look like he’ll be needed at the inn anytime soon, and I could always use another strong back.”  Jacob smiled at the offer, looking to Gretchyn for approval.  The old halfling nodded briefly.  “I’ll start first thing!” Jacob shouted.  “Don’t be so eager, lad” Rusty admonished, “There’s plenty to do, and plenty of time to do it.  Rest up and get yer strength back.  The job’ll be there waitin’ fer ya.”

Caine made his way back to the church of Tyr, and found Jenya waiting for him.  “I’m glad you’ve returned,” the high priestess said, a worried look on her face.  “The rumors of what transpired today have been horrendous.  Can you tell me what happened?”
Caine sighed, and then recounted the events of the day and of the evening.  When he’d finished, Jenya just shook her head.  “I fear for our city, and I tend to agree with your assessment that something is amiss and foul here.  It seems to be spreading, like a cancer.  Tell me, did you happen to see Alek Tercival?”
“No,” Caine replied, “though Ajax told me you expected him to be there.  Have you not had word?”  
“None,” Jenya sighed, “Not for two months.  He has been seen in several areas to the west, including Red Gorge.  You know,” she said, sitting down in one of the pews, “Alek and I have been friends for many years.  We practically grew up together.  Did you know he is of noble birth?”  Pez shook his head.  “It’s true.  The Tercival family was once very prominent here, but when Alek’s father died, he left the family destitute.  Alek joined the church, with my sponsorship.  Though his advancement through the hierarchy has been slow due to his wanderlust, his devotion has always remained strong.  However, I know that it has always been a dream of his to restore his family name.  He has been trying to accumulate enough wealth to buy back his family’s ancestral home.  He sells any treasure he finds to Tygot, the antique dealer.  I’m worried for him, Caine.  I have tried to divine his activities.  The answer I received was…cryptic:  Late on the path of justice, trapped between glass and stone, he weeps where many can see him, but he can see only himself.”
“Cryptic indeed,” Caine said thoughtfully.  “As I mentioned, my companions and I have been invited to this meeting in Redgorge.  From what Maavu told Ajax, Alek is expected to attend.  Perhaps he can explain thing more fully.  Might I ask you a favor?”
“Of course,” Jenya replied.
“I am…concerned about this trip.  All may be exactly as it seems, but my heart tells me to beware.  Perhaps you could divine for me whether or not this venture will be wise.”
“I will try,” the high priestess said, “See me again before you depart.”
_________________________________________________________

The next morning, several town criers announced that order had been restored to the city.  The Lord Mayor pardoned all citizens involved in the riot, and most of those arrested were freed.  There was to be no pardon, however, for the ‘evil merchant’ Maavu.  His properties were confiscated, and he was sentenced to death in absentia.  Alek Tercival’s letter of challenge was also published, but reliable sources were cited as saying that the paladin was a victim of demonic possession, and thus the challenge had been declared null and void.  The local government offered a reward of five thousand gold galleons to whoever could find and save the possessed paladin.  Lastly, it was announced that, in the wake of the destruction of Minuta’s Board, all half-orc mercenaries were to be transferred to an encampment outside the city walls.

Caine informed his friends of his meeting with Jenya, of the possible lead to be had at Tygot’s Old Things.  As a group, they descended upon the antique shop, full armed, armored and spelled, fearing another incident similar to their encounter with Keygan Ghelve.  The shop was a small, two-story affair, just as cozy on the inside as on the out.  The walls were lined with shelves and glass cases displaying a variety of interesting, if esoteric, items.  Tygot himself was an elderly halfling, and at first he looked up with alarm at the intimidating band entering his store.  His face soon turned to a smile when he recognized several of the Bright Axes.  “Well, bless my soul,” he said, coming from behind the counter and extending a hand to Tilly, “genuine heroes, right here in my shop!  To what do I owe the honor, gentlemen?”  At that moment, a bright flash of light appeared next to Ajax, and standing beside him was a large, wolf-like dog.  It sniffed his hand with interest, and then licked it.  “Don’t mind Lepook,” Tygot laughed, “he’s always doing that.”  Taking advantage of his ability to speak in Tongues, Ajax leaned over the dog, “Greetings Lepook, I am Ajax.”  The dog looked up at him with an odd intelligence behind its eyes, then began a series of yips, barks and whines, “The pleasure is mine Ajax,” the deva understood him to say, “welcome to our shop.”
Caine looked on in interest, smiling warmly, and then turned his attention back to Tygot, “We are sorry to disturb you, sir, but we have reason to believe that you have had dealings with a paladin by the name of Alek Tercival.”
“Alek?” Tygot asked in surprise, “Why yes!  He is an interesting supplier of mine, and a good friend to boot.  It’s been over a month since I’ve seen him though.  Is something wrong?”
“We hope not,” Caine said, “but that is why we’re here.  We are looking for him, and we hoped that you could perhaps point us in the right direction by letting us examine some of the items he has sold to you recently.”
“Of course!” Tygot said, “I keep detailed records of all my acquisitions and sales.  Whenever Alek found art objects on his journeys, he invariably brought them here to sell for cash.  Please, make yourselves at home while I fetch the register.”

In short order Tygot returned with several esoteric items ranging from a life-size statuette of a small goose carved from basalt, to a rectangular silver plate etched with odd figures and ciphers.  It was this last item that caught Rusty’s attention, for on the back of the plate was scratched what appeared to be a map of some sort.  There was river noted on the drawing and several landmarks, such as a drawing of a humanoid figure titled ‘headless demon,’ a small mountain titled ‘home,’ a path marked as ‘gnoll path,’ a tunnel like drawing marked as ‘round cave,’ and a strange figure titled ‘Vaprak’s voice.’  This last notation was familiar to Rusty, for Vaprak was one of the chief deities of the ogres.  The rest of the drawing made no sense at all, but it seemed to be a recent addition to the otherwise ancient plate.  “I’ll take this one,” he said to Tygot, “How much ye askin’ fer it?”  
“Eight-hundred galleons,” he replied without hesitation, but as he did so, Lepook began growling menacingly.  “Oh all right,” the halfling relented, “four-hundred, but that’s my final offer.”
“Done,” Rusty said, and then he took a seat to examine the etched side of the plate more closely.  The inscriptions were in a language he had never seen before, but fortunately, he had prepared a prayer that allowed him to comprehend foreign tongues.  He muttered over the plaque for a moment, and then began to read the writings aloud to his companions.  He determined that the larger, more prominent figures were creatures called spell weavers.  The smaller figures, depicted as laboring for the spell weavers seemed to be ogres.  The leader of the spell weavers was shown to be holding an object over his head called the ‘Starry Mirror.’  There was a series of numbers drawn beneath this object.  There were three scenes on the far side of the plate, illustrating the construction of some sort of planar travel installation.  Though all of this made no sense to the group, they all agreed that the crude map was probably drawn by Alek, and could very possibly be a clue as to where he had gone.  In any event, he was supposed to be at the meeting in Red Gorge, so perhaps this would be all for naught.

________________________________________________________
They began making preparation for the trip to Red Gorge immediately, for the journey would take at least two days, and the meeting was scheduled to take place in four days time.  Caine returned to Jenya to inquire as to the results of her divination.
“The answer was cryptic, as these things so often are,” she said, shaking her head, “ ‘Your journey will be long and perilous, but the outcome could prevent war for years to come.’”
Caine pondered the response for a moment, and then shook his head as well.  “I admit, I’m perplexed as well, but I’m sure all things will be revealed in due course.”

When the group rendezvoused on the south road out of Cauldron, they were surprised to see Wathros mounted on a rhinoceros.  
“This is Cyrano,” the druid said.  “He has taken One Sock’s place, and will be journeying with us.”

The trip was uneventful, and they arrived in Red Gorge on the morning before the meeting with Maavu and his allies.  Red Gorge was considerably smaller, and older, than Cauldron.  It was founded some eight hundred years ago, and had once been a thriving town, but currently its population was only about six hundred adults, and many of its homes and businesses stood empty.  The town sat on a narrow strip of flat ground between a cliff and an immense quarry of red pebble gravel.  West of the village, a prodigious line of fortifications known as the Basalt Bastions protected the land, their massive walls unguarded and draped with vines.  

They made their way to the Redhead Miner’s Inn, and found a comfortable, two-story establishment with a large common room.  The innkeeper was a big, smiling man named Mikimax, who kept his long, red hair tied back in a ponytail.  When the party entered, several villagers were relaxing there, enjoying drinks and the free snacks which Mikimax provided every evening.  A handsome man in his mid-thirties quietly plucked the strings of a lute in one corner.  He was dark-haired and rather short, clothed in a fine, blue robe and polished knee-high boots.  He looked up as the motley group arrived and called out to them, “What can bind with water, sand, and lime?”  Remembering Maavu’s words to him, Ajax quickly responded, “Mortar.”  The bard smiled and waved them over to join him.
“I am Ekaym Smallcask,” he said, introducing himself, “also known as the Honest Minstrel.  I assume you are friends of Maavu.”
Ajax nodded, “We were told to meet him here.”
“You are indeed in the right place,” Ekaym replied, “Come, I’ll introduce you to the others.”

Ekaym led them down a small passage to a hidden stair.  At the bottom, they entered a small room, silent and comfortable, with a great oaken table in the center.  Several beautiful frescoes adorned the walls.  A tall human dressed in brown, with gray hair and a short, well-trimmed goatee sat at the head of the table.  He rose as the party entered.  “I am Oliron Masht,” he began, “I am called the Foreman.”  Introductions were made, after which Oliron strode over to the frescoes, “I see you have taken note of our history.  I’m sure you have all heard of Surabar Spellmason?”  The party members shook their heads in embarrassment, for they had not heard this name before.  “Pity,” Oliron said, “for he was one of the greatest elementalist who ever lived.  It was he that founded both Red Gorge, and Cauldron.”  He indicated one of the frescoes, which depicted a robed man standing at the foot of a dormant volcano, easily recognizable as Cauldron.  The next fresco showed Surabar kneeling before a sword-wielding, angelic being, who seemed to be presenting him with a staff.  “That is the angel Nidrama,” Oliron explained, “who was said to once be the protector of this region.  Here she is giving Surabar the quarterstaff known as Alakast, famed for its potency against demons.”  The next two frescoes showed the foundation of Red Gorge, and Surabar’s construction of the Basalt Bastions.  Following them was one which depicted a horde of demons rising from a smoking rift and doing battle with the people of Red Gorge.  In the foreground, Surabar was locked in combat with a towering, hyena headed demon.  “The Battle of Red Gorge,” Oliron said, “fought five-hundred years ago.  The fiends rose from the Demonskar, a large rift canyon in the jungle west of here, but were repelled by Surabar and his allies.”  The final fresco showed Surabar’s death, and his symbolic transformation into a mountain.  

As the tour concluded, two more men entered the chamber, Maavu and Mikimax.  “Ah, I see we are all here,” Oliron said, seating himself again, and motioning for the others to do the same.
“What about Alek Tercival?” Caine said.
“Yes,” Oliron sighed, “I had hoped that he would arrive, but I truly did not expect it.  I am concerned about his absence.”  Once everyone was seated, he spoke again, “We welcome our guests to this conclave.  We are the Chisel, an organization founded by Surabar Spellmason to protect this region and support artisans and craftsmen.  However, recently greed and selfishness have corrupted several members of our brotherhood, especially in Cauldron.  We fear that some great force of chaos and evil is at work in Cauldron’s government, and the Lord Mayor may be under its influence.  All of our sources of divination indicate that some great disaster is on the horizon, though the details are vague.”  At this point, the Forman looked towards Maavu, “Recently, our brother decided to take matters into his own hands, and though he was well-intentioned, he ultimately caused more harm than good.  I fear that the Chisel has now become a scapegoat for the current troubles in Cauldron, and forces from there may soon take drastic measures against us.”
Maavu spoke up, “I only meant to organize a peaceful demonstration.  Some villain stirred up the riot to discredit us!”
Honest Minstrel barked laughter, “Don’t be a fool Maavu.  You know who it was.  The Last Laugh suckered you, nothing else, using you to do their dirty work!”
“Better dead then, than slaves,” Maavu shouted back, “A wandering strummer like you should know!”
“Peddler!” Ekaym yelled, “You count lives like money!  No difference to you, eh?”
“Enough!” said the Foreman, slamming his hand down on the table, “Minstrel, tell us of the reports you have received from Cauldron.  Ekaym continued to glare at Maavu, but he obediently answered, “My informants tell me that Terseon Skellerang plans to invade and search Red Gorge, using the half-orcs now camped outside Cauldron.”
“That would be disastrous,” Oliron said in shock, “While I’m sure the Chisel itself could weather the attack, the villagers would also fight the invaders.  It would lead to full-scale war!  Skellerang must be persuaded to renounce this plan.”  He looked over to Caine and his companions, “Perhaps you could be of assistance here?”
Caine’s expression was confused, “To be sure, we would be deeply aggrieved to see such events come to pass, but I fail to see what we can do against hundreds of armed soldiers.”
“Nothing directly,” Oliron agreed, “but if Alek Tercival could be found, he could retract his challenge of the Captain, and that may in turn lead Skellerang to halt his assault.”
Caine looked at his friends, then back to the Forman, “We are, in truth, searching for Alek anyway, but we are at a loss for where to start.  We found this,” he handed the silver plate across the table to Oliron, “yet we cannot make sense of it.”
“I know this place,” Honest Minstrel chimed in, peering over Oliron’s shoulder, “The headless demon is an old statue on the banks of the Red River, about twenty miles from here.”
“Yes, I know of it,” Oliron nodded, “The quickest route there is by river.  I can provide you with a boat, if you wish to go.”
_____________________________________________________

At dawn the next day, the Bright Axes boarded a large rowboat at the docks of Red Gorge, and set out down the Red River.  Wathros had performed a spell of reduction on Cyrano, and now the rhino stood in the center of the boat, about the size of a small horse currently.  They spent most of the day traveling down river, and by evening, they had sighted a small beach on the north shore.  A badly weathered stone statue of some sort of humanoid creature stood at the edge of the jungle, overlooking the beach.  It neck ended in a stump, and its expressive canine head lie in the sand a few feet away.  Patches of mold and moss grew on the statue, but the vegetation around it seemed to have been recently cleared away.  A narrow trail wound off to the northwest, into the jungle just beyond the statue.

As they approached the beach, they were met by a volley of arrows from the shadows of the trees.  Quickly, they each exited the boat and made for the cover of the canopy, searching for their unseen assailants.  It didn’t take long to realize that they were under attack by a group of gnolls.  The large, hyena-like creatures were dressed in woodland garb, and bore large bows and battleaxes.  They fought viciously, and to the bitter end, but the conclusion was forgone.  The Bright Axes had dealt with far worse than gnolls in their time, and they wasted little effort on the brigands.  

There was still an hour or so of daylight remaining, and so they elected to begin the trek into the jungle, following the ‘gnoll path’ (aptly named) marked on Alek’s simple map.  As night neared, they came upon a large cave opening into the side of a small hill.  As near as Rusty could tell from the map, they were at the spot marked ‘home.’  “Strange place for a paladin to call home,” he muttered.  Ajax approached the cave cautiously, and was immediately repelled by the horrible odor of decay emanating from its interior.  He motioned the others to stay back, and then slowly made his way in.  Inside, he found the decayed skeleton of a large, giant-like creature, as well as two other carcasses that seemed to have once been baboons.  However, not all the occupants of the cave were deceased.  A huge, bear-like animal crouched in one corner, wickedly curving claws flexing in agitation.  Ajax hastily backed out of the lair, and called Wathros to him.  The druid followed him back inside, and was shocked to see that the animal was not a bear at all, but a giant forest sloth.  Normally these were relatively docile creatures, but when cornered, especially in their lairs, they could be vicious.  Wathros immediately began trying to calm the beast, but quickly realized that it was not working.  The sloth attacked, and after a short, but dangerous fight, they were forced to put it down.  A thorough search of the cave showed no sign of Alek, although Rusty found a used up wand which bore the symbol of Tyr.  Alek had been here, but how long ago was impossible to tell.  

The party set up camp a short time later, and assigned watch details.  Caine and Ajax took the first watch, and sometime after midnight, they were startled to hear a sudden flutter of large wings.  Stepping out of the foliage, just beyond the firelight, was a beautiful woman, with perfectly white skin and stern, sparkling eyes of silver.  A pair of feathered wings spread out behind her, and she held a flaming sword, which emitted a myriad of flickering beams of light.  Ajax’ eyes grew wide, for he recognized the woman’s nature, if not the woman herself.  She was a movanic deva, one of the lower choirs of angels.  He, as an astral deva, would normally stand above her in the hierarchy, but only when he had come into his full glory.  For now, they were equals.  Ajax reached up and removed the eye patch from his head, dispelling the illusion he wore, and revealing his true nature.  Now it was the woman’s turn to go wide-eyed, as she recognized her kinsman.  “I greet you brother,” she said in a musical voice, “though I am surprised to find you here among these mortals.  I am Nidrama, and I bring a warning.  Powerful forces of chaos and evil are afoot.  I dare not remain here long, lest my presence attract the attention of those forces.  Yet I could not sit by and watch you and your companions march into danger.  The Lord of the Demonskar knows of your approach, and even now his minions prepare for your arrival.  They shall use deceit and treachery against you, just as they have done with Alek Tercival before you.  You must remain resolute; Alek Tercival must be saved.  I have no aid to offer you but knowledge.  In ages past, I provided to Surabar Spellmason a powerful weapon to assist him in his conflict with the Lord of the Demonskar.  This was Alakast, a quarterstaff infused with an undying hatred of the fiends of the outer rifts.  Unfortunately, Alakast was stolen centuries ago, ripped from Spellmason’s tomb by a grave robber.  Yet, do not despair, for it is fated that Alakast should be wielded again against the Lord of Demonskar.  It has found its way to you, and all that needs be done is for you to claim it.  Seek Alakast in the lair of my false sisters, beyond the watchful eyes of the north.   That is all I am at liberty to say.  I wish you well in your travails, and never lose sight of your goals.”
“I do not understand,” Ajax said, perplexed, “Why can’t you tell us more of the nature of this threat?”
“You above all should understand,” Nidrama said sympathetically, “We follow our dictums as they are handed down to us.  You are here for a purpose, but do you truly understand that purpose?  We are soldiers, Ajax.  Ours is not to question why.”
“Profound words,” Caine said, his face twisted in a grimace of disgust.  By this time, the others had awakened, and were gawking at Nidrama, and at the exchange taking place.  Caine continued, “The warning you have brought is next to useless.  We could have guessed as much ourselves.  If you will give us no further information, then waste no more of our time and be gone!”
Nidrama’s eyes narrowed dangerously and she drew herself up imperiously, “I see my assistance is not appreciated here.  I will offer it no further.  You,” she pointed one finger accusingly at Caine, “are not worthy to wield Alakast.”  She looked pityingly at Ajax, “I sorrow for you brother.  You have chosen your companions poorly.  Farewell.”  With that, she vanished, opening up a planar rift and returning to Celestia.  
“Why did you do that?” Ajax cried, whirling on the sorcerer, “She only offered her help.  Why would you refuse it?”  For the first time since he’d met the man, Ajax saw true anger on Caine’s face, “She offered nothing!” he spat, “Only the same sanctimonious platitudes that all of her kind espouse, present company excepted.  Have you been to Cormyr, Ajax?  Have you seen the devastation there, the horrendous suffering and misery?  I have.  I once served with the War Wizards there, and with them I fought against the drow invaders.  I watched Vangerdahast and Joachim Dethik in the last battle, and my heart soared with their victory, but the cost was terrible.  Did you know celestials also fought there?  Oh yes, they did, but they did not fight for the cause of the Cormyrians, no.  They fought to avenge their own, a seraphim and her consort who were slain by Entropy, the Chosen of Kiaransalee.  Yes, let one celestial die, and the Heavens weep, but let untold thousands of innocent mortals suffer and perish, and not one tear is shed.  Do not speak to me of the aid of celestials.  I serve the Gods of Goodness, not their errand boys and messengers.  They do not know the meaning of the word service.  They wallow in their own arrogance, and seek to pass judgment on all they see as beneath them.”  He stopped abruptly and turned away, leaving his friends confused an bewildered.


----------



## Black_Kaioshin

Cool stuff, Jollydoc! Nice update!   



> Did you know he is of noble birth?” Pez shook his head.
> 
> Heh, so does good Pez live on in Caine?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Great stuff, JD! 9000+ views  - way to go!

You tell 'em, gfunk !!! Even those celestials sent to earth on internships don't know the meaning of the word humility. 
Of course that would have to apply to Pez more than to Ajax...


----------



## gfunk

Very nice job JD, I was impressed.  BTW, re: Black_Kaioshin's point, I noticed that when I was reading as well!  A Freudian slip perhaps?  You know, there *are* rules for channelling celestials in the BoED?  

Anyway, I was especially pleased at your representation of Caine at the end there.  But you forgot to include on additional point he made:

"If Asmodeous sent a devil to assist us, for whatever reason, you can rest assured that the devil would subjugate all his emotions including pride and anger to get the job done.  To fail, or to do otherwise, would be to risk the fury of the Lord of the Nine.  Celestials, however, seem to have the luxury of pride and arrogance."


----------



## Rusty

"Rusty the Killer Klown chimes in! Welcome to the 21st century! Hey, who is that in your icon?"

"Welcome to the 21st century!"?  Must I remind you that I was the first one in the hood to own an Atari AND the Pong game to play on it?   As far as the icon goes, It was on the list as Rogue, and you know that a rogue is my character of preference!  But, if it will tickle your loins, I will pick a more suitable icon.  

I too enjoyed the Update,  I find reading this regularly, helps me get more involved in the sessions on Sunday's and keeps me up to speed.  It also helps with noticing a few details that I may have missed while playing.  Keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> "If Asmodeous sent a devil to assist us, for whatever reason, you can rest assured that the devil would subjugate all his emotions including pride and anger to get the job done.  To fail, or to do otherwise, would be to risk the fury of the Lord of the Nine.  Celestials, however, seem to have the luxury of pride and arrogance."




His eyes closed and his fists clenched, Ajax slowly speaks in the language of Celestial, "I appreciate your frustrations, Caine.  Believe me, I do.  I was once a mortal, such as yourself, and have seen the death, depravity, and destruction that results when Evil is allowed to run unchecked.  Now, _I_ am in the process of ascending, and without a doubt in my mind I can tell you that he higher powers of Good _do_ know what they are doing, regardless of the seeming pointlessness and intransigence of their methods.

"I do not know why this angel was told to give us the information she did, and only this information.  I do not know why the Higher Powers, be it the Hebdomad or Council of Stars, gave her orders to limit the aid she was to give us.  But, there is a method to their thinking.  You don't have to like it, and I don't have to like it, but it is what it _is_.  She gave us information that we _need_.  Without it, we would not have known about the existence of Alakast, and definitely not its location.

"Again, do not misunderstand me, Caine.  I am frustrated...nay, I am _angered_ that the Celestial Choir does not offer greater aid than this paltry piece of information.  But you should direct your hard feelings away from the soldiers such as this lesser angel.  She did as she was told.  She followed orders, much as I have followed orders in offering my service to the Tyrites.

"You, Rusty, Tilly, Wathros, and I are no more than soldiers in this great War.  We are given our orders.  We obey.  If need be, we die.  All for the Greater Good.  The death and destruction you have seen in Cormyr was horrific, and obviously has affected you deeply.  But the end result was that the country, and its people, were freed of the bonds of slavery.  Do not blame the Celestial Courts for their apparent lack of activity.  In the least realize that they are with you now.  Through me, in the very least."


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> "If Asmodeous sent a devil to assist us, for whatever reason, you can rest assured that the devil would subjugate all his emotions including pride and anger to get the job done.  To fail, or to do otherwise, would be to risk the fury of the Lord of the Nine.  Celestials, however, seem to have the luxury of pride and arrogance."




His eyes closed and his fists clenched, Ajax slowly speaks in the language of Celestial, "I appreciate your frustrations, Caine.  Believe me, I do.  I was once a mortal, such as yourself, and have seen the death, depravity, and destruction that results when Evil is allowed to run unchecked.  Now, _I_ am in the process of ascending, and without a doubt in my mind I can tell you that he higher powers of Good _do_ know what they are doing, regardless of the seeming pointlessness and intransigence of their methods.

"I do not know why this angel was told to give us the information she did, and only this information.  I do not know why the Higher Powers, be it the Hebdomad or Council of Stars, gave her orders to limit the aid she was to give us.  But, there is a method to their thinking.  You don't have to like it, and I don't have to like it, but it is what it _is_.  She gave us information that we _need_.  Without it, we would not have known about the existence of Alakast, and definitely not its location.

"Again, do not misunderstand me, Caine.  I am frustrated...nay, I am _angered_ that the Celestial Choir does not offer greater aid than this paltry piece of information.  But you should direct your hard feelings away from the soldiers such as this lesser angel.  She did as she was told.  She followed orders, much as I have followed orders in offering my service to the Tyrites.

"You, Rusty, Tilly, Wathros, and I are no more than soldiers in this great War.  We are given our orders.  We obey.  If need be, we die.  All for the Greater Good.  The death and destruction you have seen in Cormyr was horrific, and obviously has affected you deeply.  But the end result was that the country, and its people, were freed of the bonds of slavery.  Do not blame the Celestial Courts for their apparent lack of activity.  Please realize that they are with you now."  Opening his eyes, and with a small grin, Ajax adds, "Through me, in the very least."


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> His eyes closed and his fists clenched, Ajax slowly speaks in the language of Celestial, "I appreciate your frustrations, Caine. Believe me, I do. I was once a mortal, such as yourself, and have seen the death, depravity, and destruction that results when Evil is allowed to run unchecked. Now, _I_ am in the process of ascending, and without a doubt in my mind I can tell you that he higher powers of Good _do_ know what they are doing, regardless of the seeming pointlessness and intransigence of their methods.



Caine listened silently and carefully to the Astral Deva's response and nodded in agreement, "Yes, I do not doubt the veracity of your words. My trust in the Lords of Good is absolute, for they are the source of my power and the foundation of my beliefs."



> "I do not know why this angel was told to give us the information she did, and only this information. I do not know why the Higher Powers, be it the Hebdomad or Council of Stars, gave her orders to limit the aid she was to give us. But, there is a method to their thinking. You don't have to like it, and I don't have to like it, but it is what it _is_. She gave us information that we _need_. Without it, we would not have known about the existence of Alakast, and definitely not its location.



Caine shook his head in disagreement, "The Hebdomad, the Five Companions, and Court of the Stars are simply more powerful versions of our celestial friend," the sorcerer flicked his hand in the direction that the Movanic Deva had flown. "They are not gods, but they are agents of weal like us. They have neither divine portfolios nor powers yet they act as though they were omniscient."



> "Again, do not misunderstand me, Caine. I am frustrated...nay, I am _angered_ that the Celestial Choir does not offer greater aid than this paltry piece of information. But you should direct your hard feelings away from the soldiers such as this lesser angel. She did as she was told. She followed orders, much as I have followed orders in offering my service to the Tyrites.



With a chuckle Caine replied, "Unlike you I have not had the *privilege* of meeting any truly powerful Celestials. Nor do I have any desire to. Therefore, I choose to direct my displeasure towards those beings who deign to grace me with their presence."



> "You, Rusty, Tilly, Wathros, and I are no more than soldiers in this great War. We are given our orders. We obey. If need be, we die. All for the Greater Good. The death and destruction you have seen in Cormyr was horrific, and obviously has affected you deeply. But the end result was that the country, and its people, were freed of the bonds of slavery. Do not blame the Celestial Courts for their apparent lack of activity. Please realize that they are with you now." Opening his eyes, and with a small grin, Ajax adds, "Through me, in the very least."



"Allow me to correct one small thing Ajax -- Rusty, Tilly, Wathros, and I are mortals and thus are free-willed creatures. We answer to nobody, only to our own conscience and hearts. I have chosen to supplicate myself to the Lords of Good because I agree with their goals and wish to further their causes."

"As for Cormyr, though the end result was good, the reason for our Celestial *beneficence *was purely circumstantial. You will recall, I am sure, Entropy's assistance in the destruction of Nalavara the Red. Though the end result was good, I would not judge her based on that outcome."

"During my travels, Ajax, I met many sages and bards. I recall one particular tale, though I know not if it is true. Nevertheless, I found it instructive. In eons past, before the time of mortals the world was populated by good-aligned beings called divs. They were of immense power, but eventually their might corrupted them and they turned on their creators."

"To put down this rebellion, the Lords of Good sent the Solar Iblis to defeat the caliph of the divs. The Angel obeyed and defeated the warrior-king in personal combat."

"After the divs were banished to the Nine Hells, the Lords of Good created mortals, as we exist today. We have free will to choose our path, be it weal or woe, but our power is a mere fraction of that possessed by the divs."

"The Lords of Good showed the Celestial Choir their new creations and told them that they existed to serve mortals. Iblis moved forward and spoke, 'Ye have created me of fire, yet you would have me serve those created of dust?'"

"For his refusal to serve, Iblis was cast into the Pit. He resides there, to this day; ironically the Duke of Pride, as he is now known, has assumed dominion over the evil divs whom he once defeated."

"I know you are different Ajax. I know that your intentions are honorable and good. However, I believe that many celestials -- whose indifference caused my nation untold suffering -- are prideful to a fault. Perhaps someday, like Iblis, they too will be judged."

Caine clasped Ajax on the shoulder to cement their continued friendship, "Come, my friend, let us remain vigilant during our watch."


----------



## JollyDoc

Ah, the SH takes on a life of its own, and with 9K plus hits to boot!  A father's pride brings a tear to me eye  

But seriously, thanks to Gfunk and Joachim for the added depth to the characterization.  That final scene was a very important one, and perhaps a turning point of sorts for some of our band.  We shall see.  Thank you one and all for your support and your helpful input.  

Yes, the Pez insert was indeed a Freudian slip, perhaps wistful nostalgia...

Just yanking your chain a bit Rusty.  BTW, let's everyone wish Rusty a big, wet, sloppy Happy Birthday...36 I believe it is?  Huzzah!!


----------



## sithramir

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Yes, the Pez insert was indeed a Freudian slip, perhaps wistful nostalgia...




I know the feeling. My current writings I have to reread and change one of the names of a past character every other paragraph!

Good stuff as always guys! Although its interesting as the fighting takes a different path. I kind of feel like somethings missing when you're not just smiting down the evil like a typical group might...


----------



## JollyDoc

sithramir said:
			
		

> I know the feeling. My current writings I have to reread and change one of the names of a past character every other paragraph!
> 
> Good stuff as always guys! Although its interesting as the fighting takes a different path. I kind of feel like somethings missing when you're not just smiting down the evil like a typical group might...





Not to worry, much evil will be smote (or will do the smiting) in our game session tonight...guaranteed.


----------



## gfunk

Well, here's your Monday morning preview!

Yes, JD was right -- last night was very combat intensive.  At first things looked very bleak, but extraordinary tactics carried the day . . . well almost.  Things were going well, but we got a little carried away.

One of our beloved party members was reduced to a red stain on the floor.

*sigh*


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

What's your new character going to be, gfunk? Sorry about Caine...


----------



## gfunk

A two-headed feral minotaur Barbarian/Frenzied Beserker.

Fear me, dood!!  I rock!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> A two-headed feral minotaur Barbarian/Frenzied Beserker.
> 
> Fear me, dood!!  I rock!



It will be like Caine all over again...


----------



## Lela

I think I'm going with NWN on this one.  Something tells me it was Caine who bit the bastard sword.

Hmmmm.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> I think I'm going with NWN on this one.  Something tells me it was Caine who bit the bastard sword.
> 
> Hmmmm.




Place your bets!  Place your bets!  Who will it be?  Caine...the pacifist who pissed off a celestial?  Ajax...the celestial with the soul of a mortal?  Tilly...the rogue with the seemingly endless supply of luck?  Rusty...the priest who won't die?  Wathros...the druid with the heart of a warrior?

I'm taking odds.  The winner will receive...umm...something...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Place your bets!  Place your bets!  Who will it be?  Caine...the pacifist who pissed off a celestial?  Ajax...the celestial with the soul of a mortal?  Tilly...the rogue with the seemingly endless supply of luck?  Rusty...the priest who won't die?  Wathros...the druid with the heart of a warrior?
> 
> I'm taking odds.  The winner will receive...umm...something...



 The winner(s) get your update per email a day before you post it here and can brag on this thread about their knowledge...

Just kidding JollyDoc - make it any prize but that. Again, I'm looking forward to gfunk's new character.


----------



## Lela

I'm sticking with Caine.  Sorry gfunk.  I gots me a feeling on dis one.


----------



## Joachim

"Yes, JD was right -- last night was very combat intensive. At first things looked very bleak, but extraordinary tactics carried the day . . . well almost. Things were going well, but we got a little carried away."

Agreed.  We came, we saw, we got whipped, we got our act together and kicked some butt, we pressed the attack, the bad guys counter attacked...then we were conquered.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> The winner(s) get your update per email a day before you post it here and can brag on this thread about their knowledge...
> 
> Just kidding JollyDoc - make it any prize but that. Again, I'm looking forward to gfunk's new character.




Hah!  I thought of an idea...since I just got my new digital camera, the winner can receive an autographed picture of the group


----------



## Hammerhead

I say Tilly. He's been far too lucky so far, and as a Halfling Rogue he's short on both hit points and AC (pun intended). His character is also the arguably the least optimized among them.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Hah!  I thought of an idea...since I just got my new digital camera, the winner can receive an autographed picture of the group



 Lela should get it - she's the groupie


----------



## gfunk

So far we have:


*2 *votes for Caine (Lela, NWK) -- are they gonna tear the picture in half or what?

*1 *vote for Tilly (Hammerhead)

Any other takers before JD's update?


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> So far we have:
> 
> 
> *2 *votes for Caine (Lela, NWK) -- are they gonna tear the picture in half or what?
> 
> *1 *vote for Tilly (Hammerhead)
> 
> Any other takers before JD's update?




Me! Me!  My vote is that Noir dies.  I mean, she died so much that it wouldn't be a surprise if she was killed in a campaign that she wasn't even present in.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> *2 *votes for Caine (Lela, NWK) -- are they gonna tear the picture in half or what?



I get first choice of the halves.


----------



## JollyDoc

And the winner is....

AGAINST THE GIANTS

Nothing else was said about the encounter with Nidrama, and the following day the group set out once more upon the trail which was marked as ‘gnoll path’ on the crude map drawn by Alek Tercival.  As afternoon stretched towards evening, the hunting trail abruptly ended, the trees thinning considerably to the north.  In that direction, roiling yellow and brown clouds boiled above a jagged, barren horizon.  The jagged line of the Demonskar’s rim could just be seen, brooding at the base of the clouds.  The ground before the party was strewn with razor-sharp ridges of volcanic glass and jagged stone.  Ruined strips of what could only have been the metal frameworks of ancient structures protruded from the earth like broken fingers from a shallow grave.  One particularly large structure jutted from the ground only twenty feet from the end of the trail.  It appeared like nothing more than a massive pipe, burrowing into the rock at a gentle slope.  
“Round cave,” Rusty said, looking at the pipe, and then pointing out the description scrawled on the map with the same words.
“It would appear so,” Caine replied.  The map went on to illustrate a series of passages or tunnels through which they had to travel to reach the final destination called Vaprak’s Voice.  

They descended into the pipe several dozen yards, until it leveled out into a broad, metal tunnel.  Several smaller tunnels branched at intervals, but from the map, it appeared they were looking for a major intersection.  They found it an hour or so later, by which time they were exhausted from their long march.  However, the tunnel continued into the darkness, and they had no way of knowing how much further they had to go.
“I’m done,” Tilly said, sliding down one wall, “Let’s camp here.”  
“Don’t be a fool,” Ajax said sharply, “There are numerous passages all around us.  We have no idea what might lair here, and no defensible position in which to camp.  I say we press on.” 
Reluctantly, the others agreed, and they continued thru the labyrinth.  

Finally, after two more hours of travel, the bedraggled group saw dim light ahead.  The tunnel ended, opening onto a small ledge set into the wall of a wide pit.  The pit was set at the bottom of a large, fissure among the arid, crystalline hills that bordered the Demonskar.  Puffs of eye-watering smoke seeped from a pool at the bottom of the chasm.  On the other side of the pit, a pair of gigantic metal tubes protruded from the rock, extending nearly fifty feet, and out of the fissure.  The burning stink of sulfur and acid was everywhere, and the ground and walls were wet with foul-smelling condensation.  A ramp of roughly hewn stone steps wound down into the pit.  As the wind rose and swept through the fissure, the two looming metal chimneys issued a thundering deep bellow that echoed across the landscape.
The water in the shallow pool at the bottom of the chasm bubbled constantly, stirred by acrid vapors escaping from deep underground.  A whistling puff of smoke erupted sporadically from the water’s surface, spraying the surrounding rocks with warm, whitish droplets.  A natural passage of some sort led from the western side of the pit’s bottom.  

At that moment, Tilly began heaving and retching, the horrendous stink of the foul vapor burning his lungs.  Rusty went to him, offering him water, and helping him to remove his pack.
“I suggest we rest here,” Caine said to Ajax, “further back in the tunnel.  It is sheltered, and we can set up a perimeter here.  I don’t think we can go any further.  After all, we aren’t immortal like you.” He said this last with a smile, and Ajax nodded, “I’ll take the first watch.”
_________________________________________________________

From the warm comfort of his boiling pool, Kymzo saw the light of the trespassers in the pipe above.  His orders were to only allow the paladin to pass, and since Tercival had come thru long ago, whoever this group was, they were intruders.  He had to warn Muggo…and the others.  Waiting for the right moment, just when the pool emitted its spray, he blew his steamy breath into the air, creating a high whistle which blended almost flawlessly with the sound of the pool.
_________________________________________________________

Almost flawlessly.  Ajax was sitting at the edge of the pipe, peering down into the dark pit, when his keen ears picked up the subtle difference in the sound of the steam geyser.  He stood quickly, scanning the darkness for any sign of movement.  Several minutes passed, and he saw nothing out of the ordinary.  Thinking that his ears had betrayed him, he settled back to his watch.

Some time later, Ajax distinctly heard a horrendous squeal like the sound of rusty gears grinding against each other.  The sound came from the fissure at the western side of the pit.  Once again he peered into the gloom and mist at the bottom of the chasm, but this time he saw two large, humanoid shapes materializing out of the darkness.  They were headed directly for the ramp, and as they drew nearer, he could see that they were massive, easily nine feet tall.  Ogres, he thought at first, remembering the figures drawn on the hegemonic plate, but he quickly realized that if they were ogres, they were unlike any he’d ever seen.  For starters, they each had two heads…

The deva shouted over his shoulder to where the others were sleeping, and Caine was deep in meditation, “We’ve got company!”  Then, willing himself invisible, he advanced out on the ledge to meet the giants.  The first one reached the crest of the ramp, oblivious to the fact that Ajax was there until he stumbled into the unseen warrior.  The brute grunted in surprise, and then began flailing at the air before him with a pair of huge morningstars.  Ajax easily dodged the clumsy attacks, and moved in under the giant’s guard, intending to strike what he hoped would be a lethal blow.  However, just as he thrust his sword, one of the giant’s arms swung back around, knocking him to the side and spoiling his attack, rendering him visible at the same time.  

Tilly jumped to his feet, kicking the still snoring Rusty as he did so.  He could hear the sounds of Ajax’ struggle outside the pipe, but it was another sound that caught his immediate attention…the soft flapping of wings.  He spun about, looking for the source of the sound, but could see nothing in the shadows beyond the firelight.  Suddenly, out of thin air a cascade of scalding water began drenching the group.  Each of them desperately rolled out of the way of the deluge, except for Cyrano.  The rhino was snorting in pain and rage, and began rushing towards the mouth of the tunnel.  As Tilly watched the huge animal go, he spotted movement in the darkness.  There was a small, winged creature fluttering there.  It appeared almost imp-like, but it seemed to be composed completely of steam.  

Kymzo laughed gleefully at the results of his little diversion.  The fools!  They would sorely regret trespassing here.  The ettins would tear them limb from limb, and he would have the pleasure of cleaning up the leftovers.  He flapped back out over the pit, beyond the reach of the charging rhinoceros, laughing all the way.

The first ettin roared as Ajax suddenly appeared.  It swung its morningstars again, with frightening power.  One of them clipped the deva on the shoulder, causing his entire arm to go momentarily numb.  As he stumbled backward, the second giant moved past him, balancing precariously on the lip of the ramp.  Ajax lunged at the beast, opening several deep wounds in its tough hide as it moved to flank him.  The ettin bellowed in pain, and then brought one of its own weapons down on Ajax, causing the warrior’s knees to nearly buckle.  In desperation, Ajax stabbed out with his sword, hoping to ward off one of the closing giants, but only managing a superficial strike.  Suddenly, Ajax’ eyes widened in surprise, for looming up directly behind the giant before him was the huge form of Cyrano.  

Wathros dashed towards the ledge, trying to keep the flying imp in sight.  He recognized the creature for what it was, a mephit…an evil denizen of the paraelemental planes.  Though he guessed the foul thing would be impervious to fire and heat, he trusted in the fact that pure holy might would certainly not agree with it, and he let loose a flamestrike, calling the purifying flame down from the sky.  Kymzo screeched, rolling over and over in mid air in an attempt to quench the searing fire.  He recognized that the spellcaster was a dangerous adversary that must be quickly dealt with.  Flying in close, the mephit opened its mouth and breathed a great gout of hot steam at the druid.  Wathros threw his cloak over himself, warding off the worst of the burning attack, and then an idea struck him.  If this creature thrived on heat and warmth, then maybe it would be quite adverse to cold.  With a quick prayer, he conjured up a veritable ice storm, centering it directly over the mephit.  Great hailstones pelted Kymzo, and he shrieked as the ice seemed to burn thru his skin.  With a final cry of agony, he fell, plunging into the boiling geyser below.

Although Caine felt that Ajax and the rhinoceros could probably handle the ettins by themselves, he wanted this fight to end quickly.  Not only did the violence turn his stomach, but he knew that the longer it went on, the greater the chances of reinforcements arriving from wherever this pair came from.  He called Tilly and Rusty to him, and then hurriedly placed upon them a fly enchantment.  The dwarf and the halfling took to the air, zooming out of the pipe and towards the ramp where Ajax fought for his life.

Cyrano lowered his massive head, and then lifted it violently, his two-foot long horn gouging deeply into the back of the giant before him.  The ettin howled, one of its heads swiveling around to glare at the rhino.  It raised one of its morningstars and swatted the animal on the forehead.  Cyrano snorted, shaking off the blow, and began pawing the ground.

At that same moment, Tilly alighted quietly behind the second giant, which was currently preoccupied with its sparring of Ajax.  The little rogue silently drew his blades, the picked his target carefully.  Moving swiftly, he plunged his longsword into the soft flesh behind the ettin’s left knee.  The joint buckled, and the giant went down on the wounded knee.  Tilly didn’t hesitate, and drove his dagger deep into its exposed lower back.  As it doubled over in agony, Ajax ended its suffering with a final thrust to its heart.

Cyrano prepared to charge, fully intending to bowl the remaining giant over the edge of the ramp, but as he lowered his head, the ettin slammed both of its morningstars into either side of his skull.  The big rhino staggered under the force of the blows, and shook its head to clear the pain.  Just then, it was surprised by sudden appearance of a dwarf descending out of the air next to it.  “Don’t worry none, big fella,” Rusty said, “I’ll handle this one.”  With that, the priest threw himself forward, darting between the ettin’s tree trunk legs, and then slashing at its Achilles tendons with his war axe.  The giant toppled forward, ending its life by impaling itself on Cyrano’s waiting horn.
 __________________________________________________________________

“We’ll move further back,” Ajax said simply, trying to answer the question of what they should do know that was posed by his companions.  They were exhausted, even more so after the battle.  There was no question that they could go no further, certainly not into the lair of these creatures.  They had to rest, and the pipe provided the most defensible spot…a natural choke point, especially against large creatures.  Reluctantly, the group agreed, and they moved several dozen yards further back into the pipe.  Ajax resumed his vigil, and within a half hour, he heard the distinct sound of the gate at the bottom of the pit closing.  It seemed as if the denizens had given up for the night.  He felt they would be safe at least until morning.  Little did he know that he and his friends had merely succeeded in ringing the doorbell, and were now camped out on the front porch.
_________________________________________________________

“The way I see it, our choices are two,” Ajax said the next morning, standing once more on the ledge overlooking the steamy chasm in the gray, dim light of dawn.  “We can enter via the gate from which the ettins came last night, or we can proceed across the pit and up the trail on the far side.  For myself, I would choose the latter.  When I went aloft this morning to survey the area, it struck me that from above, those two pipes resemble nothing so much as a pair of eyes.  If you recall,” he eyed Caine askance, “Nidrama said that we would find Alakast in the lair of her ‘false sisters’ beyond the watchful eyes of the north.”
Caine ignored the jibe, but his tone showed that the implication was not lost on him, “And I say that we do not go that direction for that exact same reason.  Your sister was less than helpful with her cryptic advice.  I will not follow her words on blind faith.  It has been my experience that in the celestials’ quest for the ‘greater good,’ they are more than willing to sacrifice a few mere mortals.  I would choose not to be that sacrifice.”
Ajax shook his head in exasperation, “You speak of not sacrificing yourself needlessly, yet you would barge right into a covey of giants!  What wisdom is this?  Let us decide this matter as a group.  What say the rest of you?”
“I’m with Ajax on this one,” Tilly chimed in.  “Two of those brutes were more than enough for me.  I’d hate to meet a whole clan of them.”
“I agree,” Wathros said, “I know something about giant-kin, and they rarely travel alone or only in pairs.  There is likely to be a whole tribe of them in those tunnels, and we are ill prepared for such a confrontation.”
Rusty remained quiet for a time, then said thoughtfully, “I can see both yer points.  On the one hand, the angel did give us a clue, but ‘beyond the eyes to the north’ could just as easily mean beyond that gate.  I ain’t afraid o’no smelly, stupid giants.  I’d soon as take the fight to’em then leave’em behind us, blocking our retreat.”
“It’s settled then,” Caine said, ignoring Rusty’s argument, “We go north.”

They crossed the pit to the far side with the aid of Caine’s gift of flight placed upon Cyrano.  It was the most ridiculous sight any of them had ever seen, but the flying rhino managed to ferry across the entire group with little effort, and the beast actually seemed to enjoy it after awhile.  On the other side, they found a rock strewn, slippery trail winding further up the rift in the general direction of the Demonskar.  After about a hundred yards or so, they spotted a cleft in the western wall of the small canyon.  Looking through it, they could see that it seemed to become a cave, but the opening was blocked by a sturdy wooden barricade made up of logs, tables and chairs, nailed firmly together.  Rusty stepped up to the barrier and examined it closely.  “Looks stout enough,” the dwarf said, “but I think with a little time, I can use me magic to shape us a path around it by meltin’ the stone.”
“No need,” Ajax said, stepping forward and pulling out his adamantine flail.  The metal in the weapon was one of the hardest known, and few materials could stand up to its blows for long.  The deva proceeded to batter at the obstacle, sending pieces and chunks of it flying in all directions.  Rusty winced at the clamor, but in short order, the barricade was only a memory.  The tunnel beyond it seemed to widen after a few yards, and Ajax proceeded to that point.  Immediately, he was sorry that he had.  The passage opened into a large, mostly bare cave with a large fire burning in a pit at its center.  Two other passages led out to the south and southwest, while a strange pair of metallic double doors stood to the northwest.  What caught his immediate attention, however, where the four giants standing around the cave's perimeter.  They were not two-headed ettins, like the group had encountered the night before; no, these were full-blooded hill giants, vicious, evil brutes who reveled in carnage and destruction.  Each one carried a massive club, and bore a sack containing several large, smooth rocks.

Despite his protestations and earlier reservations, Tilly was the first to respond to the imminent threat.  He had spoken the truth when he had said he did not want to battle an entire giant tribe, but now that the battle seemed inevitable, the brave little halfling would be the last one to shirk his duty.  While the giants were still standing there, Tilly tumbled towards the nearest one, jabbing his knife into its kneecap.  The monster flinched slightly, looking down at the gnat that had stung it…and then swatted it.  The huge club lifted Tilly from his feet, throwing him into the wall nearby.  His breath was forced from his lungs, and he slid to the ground, momentarily stunned.

“That’ll be enough o’that!” Rusty bellowed, stepping into the cave, and pointing one finger at the giant that had felled Tilly.  A beam of piercing, concentrated light leaped from the digit, striking the brute in the throat.  The giant tried to scream, but found its larynx seared, and could only grab its scorched neck and open its mouth in a silent wail.  However, Rusty had underestimated these foes as much as Tilly had.  A second giant roared a challenge, and charged across the room in three large strides, slamming its club into the dwarf, and driving him back several feet.  

Yet another of the giants moved determinedly towards the slumped form of Tilly.  As the halfling tried to rise and bring up his sword protectively, the giant smashed his cudgel down with a sickening thud.  Tilly fell back, blood flowing freely from his head, his eyes closed.
“Cyrano!  Kill!”  Wathros commanded, seeing their situation starting to disintegrate.  The huge rhinoceros rumbled into the chamber, almost the size of one of the giants itself.  Unfortunately, this was not necessarily an advantage, as it made for an easier target, and the nearest giant took full advantage, trading a punishing blow from its club for a deep gore from the rhino’s horn.  

Ajax used the opportunity provided by the momentary distraction of Cyrano to rush to Tilly’s side.  As he did, the giant still looming over the halfling raised his club again.  Ajax brought up his own weapon to ward off the attack, but was surprised when the brute struck directly at the weapon itself.  It was trying to destroy his weapon!  Ajax almost laughed at the absurdity.  Adamantine was almost as hard as diamond.  The giant’s wooden club, though monstrous, merely rebounded off the flail, jarring the giant to its teeth.  Quickly, Ajax performed a healing charm on the critically injured halfling.  As Tilly’s eyes blinked open, the deva whispered harshly, “Stay down!”

Time! They had to have time to organize, Wathros thought to himself.  Thinking quickly, he silently thanked Shensen for giving him the idea of using ice storms.  He conjured one in an instant, raining heavy hailstones and blinding sleet down in the center of the chamber, catching three of the giants in the deluge.  The storm lasted only for a moment, but it had the desired effect of confusing the big oafs and disrupting their coordinated assault.  However, the druid’s brief moment of glee faded as he looked to the far side of the room and saw three more giants enter…the two-headed kind.  

Cyrano was in trouble.  The rhino tossed its head to all sides, slashing with its horns, but now two of the giants had it flanked.  The rained blow after blow upon the hapless beast, until at last, with a sharp crack, the animal’s spine shattered, and it fell heavily to the floor.
“Noooooo!!” Wathros cried in dismay, “Bastards!”  Instantly, a column of flame engulfed the two giants, scorching them severely, but they showed no signs of slowing.  Ajax knew that the outcome of this battle was inevitable.  They had to fall back.  He flew into the air, away from Tilly to draw the giants’ attention.  “Tilly, run!” he shouted in the halfling tongue, and the rogue was up in a flash, leaping and rolling between the giants’ legs towards the tunnel the party had entered through.  Ajax landed several good blows against two of the monsters, making a fighting retreat towards the tunnel all the while, trying to buy time for his friends.  Rusty took one last swipe at one of the brutes before he too moved up the passage.  He paused only briefly as Caine invoked a fly spell upon him to hasten his retreat.  Wathros, tears of rage in his eyes, shifted into the form of a hawk, and reluctantly followed.  Finally, only Ajax stood at the mouth of the tunnel, the giants and ettins moving inexorably towards him.

Back near the tunnel exit, Rusty and Jules began rendering aid to the wounded of the group.  Caine kept his distance from Ajax and the approaching giants, but watched the confrontation closely, waiting for an opportunity.  That chance came a moment later as the lead hill giant reached the deva and raised his club to strike.  Caine uttered a brief spell, and suddenly the giant found his weapon coated in slick grease.  The club slipped from his hands to the floor, and as he scrambled to retrieve it, Ajax was on him, striking like lightning, and driving the lout back into the cave.  The giants were slowly beginning to realize their dilemma.  Ajax had effectively bottlenecked the tunnel, and they could not go around him to reach his companions.  The only way was through him, but that was easier said than done.  They could only approach him singly, and each time, the canny deva was able to ward them off and beat them back.  Ultimately, the giants fell back into the cave proper, and then began hurling stones both at Ajax, and beyond him, towards the others of the company.  However, in a ranged battle, the Bright Axes were not so easily outdone.

Rusty moved just far enough up the tunnel so that he had a clear view of three of the giants and two of the ettins.  Summoning a mighty prayer, he smote the five with holy power.  One of the giants fell dead outright, while the other two, and one of the ettins were temporarily struck blind.  The second ettin was badly battered, and Ajax took advantage of its state to finish it off with two well-aimed sword strikes.  Immediately on the heels of this lethal combination, Caine again conjured grease, this time on the floor beneath of one of the blinded giants, causing it to stumble heavily to the floor.  Not to be left out, Wathros soared down the passage, lightning bolts crackling around his talons, which he began unleashing at the beleaguered giants.  

Ajax continued to press his advantage against the giants' confusion, slashing out at a second ettin as it blundered past him.  Two of the remaining giants continued to hurl rocks at the deva, and also at Tilly, who had peeked his head around a corner of the tunnel to assess the situation.  The third hill giant retreated towards the strange steel doors.  As he approached them, they instantly slid up into the ceiling revealing another large chamber beyond, lit by what appeared to be a roaring blue flame, “Dugobras!” Ajax heard the giant call in its native tongue, “We need you!”  That didn’t sound good.  The last thing they needed right now was reinforcements.  Ajax leaped at the nearest giant, hammering at it with his sword, while Rusty blasted another with a second bolt of searing light.  “Fall back!” the giant who had spoken before now called to his comrades, and then he stepped through the doorway, and the steel portals slid closed behind him.

One of the two remaining ettins heeded his superior’s words, and ran for one of the passages on the far side of the cave, disappearing into darkness.  The second one was not willing to give up so easily.  Dropping its morning stars, it rushed towards Ajax, arms spread wide in an attempt to scoop up and grapple the deva.  Ajax ducked under the clumsy attack, and carved two deep gashes into the brute’s back, then delivered a third slash behind its knees.  The ettin howled, staggering around to face its elusive prey, only to have Tilly dash in behind to deliver the coup de grace.  

Ajax next turned his attention to the last two hill giants.  One of them staggered under the force of another of Wathros' lightning bolts.  As it was still reeling, Ajax put it out of its misery.  The last giant found itself backed into a corner.  With a roar of triumph, Rusty flew through the air towards it, but before he could reach it, the giant swung his great club around and shattered the dwarf’s morningstar into flinders.  Dazed, Rusty found himself toe to toe with the beast, with no weapon at hand.  Before he could retreat, the giant walloped him twice with its tree-sized club.  The priest struggled to get away, but the enraged giant kept advancing.  Fortunately, a well-timed lightning blast from Wathros bought Rusty a few precious seconds, and then Ajax was there, interposing himself between his friend and the giant, driving his sword into the brute’s belly and finishing it off.

Finding a moment to catch their breath, the companions regrouped in the cave.  “We’ve got them on the run!” Ajax growled, “I say we finish them while they are still off guard.”
“Aye, I’m with ye!” Rusty snarled, “They’ve got their tails between their legs like whipped curs!”
“Lead the way,” Wathros said coldly, his eyes resting on the lifeless hulk of Cyrano.
“I’m up for a little payback,” Tilly chimed in.  Only Caine remained silent, unwilling to advocate dealing out more death and violence.  To his mind, they had won this fight, and should withdraw to plan out their options, but he could see that his friends were determined, and he held his tongue.

Tilly took the lead, dashing towards the steel doors, which hissed open as he approached.  The huge, rectangular room beyond was prism-shaped, with a fifty-foot high ceiling.  In contrast to the rough-hewn cave, the walls of this chamber were sculpted with a complex work.  A shiny, metal furnace stood against the north wall, with rumbling, vertical blue flames inside.  A large mound of broken anvils were stacked against the side of the furnace, and several more anvil fragments lay heaped inside, glowing red-hot.  An enormous hammer lay on a big iron anvil in the middle of the room, beyond which several more anvils were stacked haphazardly.  A great chair sat in the southwestern corner beside a huge metal chest.  A seven-foot wide cubic cage of silver and platinum, its bars etched with mystical symbols lay nearby, propped against a pile of metal scrap.  Standing near the center of the room were the hill giant and ettin that had escaped, both looking much more hale than they had when they’d retreated.  Dominating the chamber, directly in front of the furnace, was another giant.  This one, however, had coal black skin, and fiery red hair.  His arms rippled with chiseled muscles, and he was clad in a well-crafted chain shirt.  He carried a huge warhammer in his strong hands.  This was Dugobras.  The smith had pointedly ignored the battle in the cave beyond his forge, to engrossed in his work to bother with the struggles of his lesser…that it, until they had spilled over into his sanctum, disturbing his craft.  Now, his ire was raised, and there would be Hell to pay.

Tilly began backpedaling quickly from the room, trying to reach the relative safety of his comrades.  Wathros’ eyes widened at the sight of the fire giant.  He’d heard of such beasts, but had never beheld one, and he now found himself duly impressed.  He began chanting a summons, hoping to call forth some creature to aid them, but before he had gotten halfway through his spell, Dugobras leaned over and retrieved one of the glowing anvils from the furnace.  The smith hurled the projectile with deadly accuracy, striking the druid full in the chest.  Wathros felt the words of the spell blasted from his lungs, and felt his skin searing from the awful heat.  He staggered backwards, and away, struggling to draw breath.
Dugobras then lurched towards the door, swinging his hammer as he came, smashing it down upon Tilly.  The rogue rolled with the blow, coming up behind the fire giant, and slashing twice at his calves, hoping to cripple or topple him.  Dugobras seemed to barely feel the vicious strikes, turning with cat-like reflexes, despite his great size.  Once more his hammer fell, and this time Tilly was not fast enough.  With a cracking of bones, and a wet rupturing of organs, Tilly fell, and did not rise again.  With one fluid motion, Dugobras pivoted towards Ajax, smashing his hammer into the deva’s belly, and then hammering it down upon his flail, actually managing to chip the adamantine weapon in the process.  Ajax attempted to strike back, but despite what he felt was a dead-on hit, his blow missed.  The giant did not seem to be where he was one second before.  What sorcery was this?

Rusty felt it was sorcery as well, and so he decided to do something about it.  He conjured up a dispelling field, placing it about Dugobras.  The giant’s formed shimmered for a moment, and then reappeared, two feet to the right of where his displacement spell had made him seem to be.  
Caine shook his head as the folly of this course of action became all too clear.  They had to run.  There was no other choice, but he didn’t think the fire giant was going to let them go so easily.  Again, the sorcerer greased the floor, causing the hill giant to land flat on its back.  As it tried to rise, Ajax delivered a parting shot, and then rendered himself invisible.  He made his way to Tilly’s limp body, shouldered it, and flew for the exit, calling for the others to follow.  Dugobras stepped over the fallen hill giant, and hefted another anvil, this time aiming it at Caine.  The red-hot missile struck the sorcerer full on…and shattered into a hundred fragments on impact.  Dugobras roared in anger, and then in outrage as his own feet slipped out from under him.  As the giants struggled to disentangle themselves, the Bright Axes made good their escape.


----------



## gfunk

Jollydoc said:
			
		

> Dugobras stepped over the fallen hill giant, and hefted another anvil, this time aiming it at Caine. The red-hot missile struck the sorcerer full on…and shattered into a hundred fragments on impact.



Yeah, who's favored by the Upper Planes?  Who?  *Who!?*

Who's your daddy?

Anyway, nice update JD.  I guess Hammerhead wins the prize!


----------



## Black_Kaioshin

Poor, poor Tilly    I feel very sorry for his wife....


----------



## Rusty

Hah! I thought of an idea...since I just got my new digital camera, the winner can receive an autographed picture of the group 

I refuse to pose in da' nude !   Playdwarf offered me 2,500 G.P.'s just two moons ago and I refused.   It is bad nuff that me's face is in your laps whens we talks, but I am not taking group shots with yee.  S'pecially since Hammerhead won, don' want him a oggling over me beautiful form.  Yee will take it in my spiked plate or no shot at all . . .


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I'm sorry I ever doubted you, gfunk!  

Nice update, JollyDoc. Although I was expecting demons, giants come in handy, too.


----------



## Angcuru

I don't think this is the end of Tilly, so Maple(if I'm not mistaken: who is not his wife, unless JD fergot to put that is) will not be dissappointed.  Jenya was able to resurrect Gadrid, so she should be able to do the same for Tilly.  Unless he's no more than a pile of bones and gook, that is.

I predict either future NPCdom a' la Gadrid; a nice, expensive, closed-casket funeral; or Entropy showing up weilding the Meta-Gamer's Mallet of Ressurection, smashing Tilly's corpse, and adding a covert operative to her little group of Evilness.

But then again I could be completely wrong.


----------



## JollyDoc

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I don't think this is the end of Tilly, so Maple(if I'm not mistaken: who is not his wife, unless JD fergot to put that is) will not be dissappointed.  Jenya was able to resurrect Gadrid, so she should be able to do the same for Tilly.  Unless he's no more than a pile of bones and gook, that is.
> 
> I predict either future NPCdom a' la Gadrid; a nice, expensive, closed-casket funeral; or Entropy showing up weilding the Meta-Gamer's Mallet of Ressurection, smashing Tilly's corpse, and adding a covert operative to her little group of Evilness.
> 
> But then again I could be completely wrong.




You are correct Ang...Tilly and Maple are NOT married, merely living in sin.  Tilly's fate remains to be seen.  His player (Chris) was not able to make this week's session, so we have yet to establish what his prognosis is.  Stat Tuned


----------



## Angcuru

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> You are correct Ang...Tilly and Maple are NOT married, merely living in sin.  Tilly's fate remains to be seen.  His player (Chris) was not able to make this week's session, so we have yet to establish what his prognosis is.  Stat Tuned



It's only living in sin if you practice Christianity/Judaism, JD.  And I don't think halflings do.   

Although maybe bringing in a new character could be a good idea.  We don't see much of Tilly, so perhaps bringing in a more dynamic character could provide more stuff for the SH.


----------



## gfunk

Here's your Sunday Evening preview!

Four adventurers (Ajax, Caine, Rusty, Wathros) bravely return to the Giant's lair. Rather then meeting a horde of Giants, they run into the so-called "false sisters" mentioned by the Movanic Deva.

When you are 8th level, but your foes have the power to cast 7th level arcane spells, it is bad.

It is very, VERY, bad *wags finger*

Quick commercial (subject to change without notice):

_Ajax looked helplessly at Caine. Though they seemed to have had the situation well in hand, everything had gone crazy. One of their friends was obviously dominated and the deva was trapped. It was hopeless._

_He turned to Caine, "My friend. The cause is lost. Save yourself!"_

_The sorcerer angrily shook his head, "Hell no!! Do I look like a celestial?"_


----------



## Hammerhead

Victory!


----------



## gfunk

Caine has levelled yet again!! Major changes are underlined.

*Caine (Sorcerer 9)* 
-------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 9d4+27 (49 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 27 (+2 Dex, +9 armor [exalted], +3 natural, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+3 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff +0 melee (1d6) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff +0 melee (1d6) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty/Nonviolence), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance, mind shielding
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills:* Concentration +15, Spellcraft +13, Diplomacy +18, Speak Languages +6 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon], Knowledge (Arcana) +9
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Heighten Spell, Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* 9
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff, this plain looking man is cloaked in a radiant light. You know without a doubt that he is a champion of good and is favored by the powers of the Upper Planes._

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation. His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed. He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence. To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr. Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron.

Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature. However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty):* Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch. Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily. In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Nonviolence):* The saving throw DC for spells or other special abilites Caine uses against humanoids or monstrous humanoids is increased by +4 if the spell does not deal damage, bestwow negative levels, or cause death. The bonus granted by this feat does not stack with the bonus granted by the Spell Focus feat.

*Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 18) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell. Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters. The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion. The save is Charsima based.

*Weapon Immunity (Su): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 17) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed. The save is Constitution based.

*Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist in comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

*Exalted Strike (Su): *Caine gains a +1 enhancement bonus to all his attack and damage rolls. In effect, any weapon he wields become a +1 magic weapon that can overcome the damage reduction of a creature as though it were a magic weapon.

*Sustenance (Ex): *Caine doesn't need to eat or drink.

*Mind Shielding (Ex): *Caine is immune to _detect thoughts_, _discern lies_, and any attempt to discern his alignment.

*Spells: *Caine casts spells as a 9th level sorcerer. Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damge, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4.

_Typical Sorcerer Spells Prepared (6/7/7/7/5; _DC 14 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark, ghost sound; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life, rope trick; 3rd--fly, haste, slow; 4th--otiluke's resilent sphere, polymorph_

And . . . just for fun, here are Jules' stats as well!

*Jules, Lantern Archon Familar*
-------------------------------------------------------

*Small Outsider [Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful]*
*Hit Dice:* 9d8 (24 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* Fly 60 ft, perfect (12 squares)
*Armor Class:* 20 (+1 size, +9 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/-5 
*Attack:* +4 ranged touch [1d6 light ray]
*Full Attack:* 2 +4 ranged touch [1d6 light ray]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* None
*Special Qualities:* Aura of meance, spell-like abilities, teleport, tongues, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, deliver touch spells, magic circle against evil
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 1, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +12, Spellcraft +12, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +2, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* None
*Environment:* Caine's robes
*Organization:* Jules and Caine
*Challenge Rating:* n/a
*Treasure:* n/a
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

Jules appears as a floating ball of light that glows about as brightly as a torch. Only his destruction can extinguish the glow, though he can try to hide it.

*Combat*

Jules has little reason to get within melee range. He usually hovers just close enough to bring the enemy within his aura of menace, then blasts away with his light rays. Jules prefers to concentrate on a single opponent, seeking to reduce enemy numbers quickly.

*Aura of Menace (Su):* Will DC 12 negates.

*Light Ray (Ex):* Jules' light rays have a range of 30 feet. This attack overcomes damage reduction of any type.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_aid, detect evil, continual flame. _Caster level 9th.

Since he is an Outsider, I can _polymorph_ him into an Eryines. SWEET!!


----------



## Lela

Ah, the loss of our nearly exalted friend Tilly.  Alas, woe, and alas.

 I was really hoping Rusty would change his mind. . .


----------



## Joachim

Ajax also leveled to 9 (changes are from level 7 to level 9).

*Ajax (Astral Deva 9)* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Outsider [Angel, Good, Native]*
*Hit Dice:* 7d8+42 (77 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), Fly 75 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 34 (+5 Dex, +6 armor, +8 natural, +4 shield, +1 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 34
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+13 
*Attack:* _Adamantine Flail +1_ +14 melee (1d8+7) 
*Full Attack:* _Adamantine Flail +1_ +14/+9 melee (1d8+7)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks: *Spell-like abilites
*Special Qualities:* Angel traits, uncanny dodge, improved uncanny dodge, electricity, fire, acid, and cold resistance 10, protective aura, DR 7/evil, SR 19
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +11, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 22, Dex 20, Con 22, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:* Concentration +16, Diplomacy +13, Escape Artist +15, Hide +15, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Listen +17, Move Silently +15, Sense Motive +13, Spot +17 
*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Thick-Skinned
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary or Group (The Bright Axes)
*Challenge Rating:* 9
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

_Before you stands a fairly nondescript bald human dressed in simple chain armor and armed with a flail._

Ajax was formerly a holy liberator who was enslaved by the Red Wizards of Thay. At the expense of his own life he led a slave rebellion, slaying his master in the process. Though he was tortured to death over many months, Ajax was able to lead hundreds of slaves to freedom in Aglarond.

Following his demise, Ajax's soul was elevated as a petitioner to the Olympian Glades of Arborea. His exemplary service and pure spirit earned his promotion to Angel after a few hundred years.

He now works on the Prime, serving the Watchers -- a group of powerful Eladrin working good deeds from behind the scenes.

*Combat*

His extremely impressive array of defensive powers makes Ajax a terror in combat. As an Astral Deva, he is immune or resistant to nearly all forms of attack. He prefers to let foes wear themselves down trying to damage him and, when they are spent, he moves in for the kill.

*Angel Traits *-- Darkvision 60 feet, low-light vision, +4 racial bonus on saves versus poison, tongues

*Spell-like abilities (Sp): *3/day -- _aid, continual flame, cure light wounds, detect evil, dispel magic, invisibility _(self only), _remove curse, remove disease, remove fear, _and _see invisibility_. Caster level 7th. 

*Uncanny Dodge/Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex): *Ajax retains his Dexterity bonus to AC, when flat-footed, and he cannot be flanked except by a rogue of at least 11th level. Ajax can flank charactes with the uncanny dodge ability as if he were a 7th level rogue.

*Protective Aura (Su): *Against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of Ajax. Otherwise it functions as a _magic circle aganist evil_ effecT and a _lesser globe of invulnerability, _both with a radius of 20 feet (caster level 7). This aura can be dispelled, but the angel can create it again as a free action on his next turn.

*Major Magic Items*

_+1 adamantine flail, +1 silver longsword, cold iron longsword, mithral chain shirt +2, mithral heavy steel shield +2, cloak of resistance +1, lesser hat of disguise, bracers of health +2, gloves of dexterity +2, +1 amulet of natural armor, ring of protection +1_


----------



## gfunk

Rich -- Ajax is one bad-ass example of min/maxing.  Almost makes me wish I had gone the archer-Astral Deva route.

BTW, I think I will stick Caine to Sorcerer levels only -- jettisoning the AoP/MT combo.  I think we have enough magic in the party now, I want full spellcasting progression, and I don't want to suffer from levels 10-14.


----------



## Morrow

gfunk said:
			
		

> BTW, I think I will stick Caine to Sorcerer levels only -- jettisoning the AoP/MT combo.




That's a shame.  I was looking forward to seeing how the Apostle of Peace class worked in play.  Oh well, I'll just have to play one myself!

So far Caine has provided a valuable demonstration of how a pacifist character can work in D&D.  Keep up the good work.

Morrow


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Rich -- Ajax is one bad-ass example of min/maxing.  Almost makes me wish I had gone the archer-Astral Deva route.
> 
> BTW, I think I will stick Caine to Sorcerer levels only -- jettisoning the AoP/MT combo.  I think we have enough magic in the party now, I want full spellcasting progression, and I don't want to suffer from levels 10-14.



 Yeah, I would have really liked to see Caine become an AoP. What would be the major weaknesses in levels 10-14?


----------



## gfunk

Morrow said:
			
		

> That's a shame. I was looking forward to seeing how the Apostle of Peace class worked in play.





			
				Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Yeah, I would have really liked to see Caine become an AoP. What would be the major weaknesses in levels 10-14?



So, right now Caine is a Sorcerer 9.  My proposed route would go like this:
AoP=Apostle of Peace, MT=Mystic Theurge, Sor=Sorcerer

10 = Sor 9/AoP 1 [1st level divine spells]
11 = Sor 9/AoP 2 [2nd level divine spells] + pacifying touch
12 = Sor 9/AoP 2/MT 1 [5th level arcane spells] + [3rd level divine spells]
13 = Sor 9/AoP 2/MT 2 
14 = Sor 9/AoP 2/MT 3 [6th level arcane spells] + [4th level divine spells]

As you can see, I have to slow down my arcane progression by a full two levels.  But, as a trade off, I get a bunch of low level divine spells (and the ability to cast sanctified spells), pacifying touch, and all good saves (effectively, +3 to Fort/Ref/Will for two levels of AoP).  Oh, and I could also spontaneously cast cure spells.

There are a handful of unique AoP spells, but the majority of them are taken from the Cleric spell list.

Hmmm. . . now that I wrote the whole thing out, it doesn't look that bad.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . now that I wrote the whole thing out, it doesn't look that bad.  What do you guys think?




I vote for the AoP route.  Your spell list as a sorcerer is limited by the fact that you can't use 'offensive' spells, and because of the Vow of Poverty you can't use any spell trigger or spell completion items to supplement your already small noumber of spells known.  By opening your potential spell list to include the clerical/AoP/sanctified spells you will significantly increase your versatility, even if it means that you can only cast 6th level spells when other sorcs are gaining their first 7th level spells.  The 4th level clerical spell list is one that shouldn't be discarded lightly.


----------



## Joachim

If you are worried about your abilities between 10 and 14, pick up your 10th level in Sorceror and then start the whole AoP/MT process.  You would end up 10/2/8, and that would actually maximize saves and BAB across that time frame, as well as spell progression.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'd go with Sor 10/AoP2/MT8 as well. You don't really lose anything. Further, one can never have too many clerics. This can free up Rusty's slots for more buffs and attack spells as well.


----------



## gfunk

Hey guys, thanks for your input.  You definitely have me looking at this issue more closely.  However, do you really think it is worth going for that 10th level of sorcerer?  All I would gain is +1 to Will and +1 BAB, neither of which is particularly important to Caine.

The only advantage I could think of is that it would be cool to have a 5th level spell (_Telekinesis_, probably) sooner.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*>10k views!!! Go, JollyDoc, go!*


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey guys, thanks for your input.  You definitely have me looking at this issue more closely.  However, do you really think it is worth going for that 10th level of sorcerer?  All I would gain is +1 to Will and +1 BAB, neither of which is particularly important to Caine.
> 
> The only advantage I could think of is that it would be cool to have a 5th level spell (_Telekinesis_, probably) sooner.




The BAB (which actually would be +2) and Will save bonus is frankly superfluous, but you have expressed concern about not being able to hack it between levels 10 and 14.  You would be better off to bite the bullet, get the 10th level in sorcerer, and get the 5th level spell before you started the AoP/MT part.

Its similar to playing a rogue multiclass character.  You want to have an odd-number of rogue levels before you multiclass (if you can afford it) so that you can maximize sneak attack damage per rogue level.  Just like you would want to maximize your castable spell level per sorcerer level in the case of Caine.  (4/9 = 0.44, 5/10 = 0.5)


----------



## Lela

Ask yourself what you'd loose if you took the 10th level of Sorc.  Compare that with what you'd gain.  

Don't forget to consider any benifits to Jules too.  He gets in the thick of things from time to time and having better Saves (or BAB for Touch Attacks, if needed) wouldn't hurt him.  Plus any familiar abilities.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *>10k views!!! Go, JollyDoc, go!*




Thanks!  I owe it all to you guys, loyal readers and fans.  On that note, allow me to make an announcement.  After my next update, Gfunk will be officially taking over the story hour.  Due to time constraints and other commitments, I find myself unable to devote the time that is needed to maintain a quality story.  I would hate for it to suffer because I am rushed all the time.  I would venture to say that no one should have a problem with this transition, as you have all experienced G's story-telling style first hand.  I will continue to consult with G on this, of course, and will lend my hand from time to time.  Thanks to you all!


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, not sure how I feel about it but I did like G's style.  I guess I'll really get to see the difference between you two as soon as he starts posting with these characters.

Will the occational Joachim update come through as it did last time?  Hint hint.


----------



## Námo

*Great Story*

I've just finished reading this story hour   - while I can't wait to see the next installment (it obviously is addictive   )...

I do have a question about Caine. I'm not above optimizing a character just so...

Isn't Caine missing another exalted feat?



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Caine has levelled yet again!! Major changes are underlined.
> 
> *Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exalted], Heighten Spell, Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]




I'm pretty sure that Caine has picked _Sacred Vow_ and _Vow of Poverty_ at level 1, because (1) all the _Vow of..._ feats have _Sacred Vow_ as a prerequisite and (2) you don't gain the ascetic's bonus exalted feats retroactively. Now, if he did pick them up at 1st level he should have another bonus exalted feat. BoED states: "at 1st level, an ascetic gets a bonus exalted feat", which usually would only work with humans who get a bonus feat at first level. Therefore he should have a total of 10 feats: 1 bonus feat for being human, 4 regular feats (1st, 3rd, 6th and 9th level) and 5 bonus exalted feats (1st, 2nd, 4th, 6th and 8th level). 
Is there a missing feat or was it traded for some other benefit I didn't get?

Anyway: it's a great story so far. I'm very much looking forward to reading more.

Námo


----------



## Lela

Hmmm, looks like gfunk's attracted another power gamer. Speaking of which, what do you call a group of Power Gamers? A pack? I doubt it's a flock and it's certainly not a gaggle.

[Anouncer Voice]*Tune in next time to find out if Gfunk actually made a mistake.  And the answer to the question we're all asking: Is Tilly going to make it?!*[/Anouncer Voice]


----------



## gfunk

Námo said:
			
		

> Is there a missing feat or was it traded for some other benefit I didn't get?



Woah!  IDHMBIFOM, so I'll have to check it out this weekend.  However, if you're right then I guess I will pick up a "bonus" exalted feat at 9th level!  Thanks for your help -- guess it just goes to show you that you can always optimize a PC more


> Anyway: it's a great story so far. I'm very much looking forward to reading more.



Thanks, let's hope you still think so after I take over the writing.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Hmmm, looks like gfunk's attracted another power gamer. Speaking of which, what do you call a group of Power Gamers? A pack? I doubt it's a flock and it's certainly not a gaggle.




I believe that Power Gamers gather in murders, like a murder of crows.


----------



## gfunk

Murder for the DM anyway . . .


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> IDHMBIFOM...




WTF does that stand for?


----------



## Hammerhead

I Don't Have My Book In Front Of Me...

I think powergamers congregate in gangs...or maybe parties or groups


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Hmmm, looks like gfunk's attracted another power gamer. Speaking of which, what do you call a group of Power Gamers? A pack? I doubt it's a flock and it's certainly not a gaggle.
> 
> [Anouncer Voice]*Tune in next time to find out if Gfunk actually made a mistake.  And the answer to the question we're all asking: Is Tilly going to make it?!*[/Anouncer Voice]





Power gamers gather in clusters...like bombs.

Welcome to Namo.  Always happy for new input...oh, and BTW, gee thanks for providing G with another way to cheese out his character.  That's all he needs, another feat. It'll probably be, _Read Module At Will_


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Power gamers gather in clusters...like bombs.



Hmmm, I kinda prefer Murders. Sounds more accurate. 



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Welcome to Namo. Always happy for new input...oh, and BTW, gee thanks for providing G with another way to cheese out his character. That's all he needs, another feat. It'll probably be, _Read Module At Will_



_Well, I'd recomend he take Scan_, as in the Final Fantasy version (gives you access to all the foe's strengths and weaknesses). Or _Stratagy Guide_ might be better. That way he doesn't have to take an action to do it. Plus he'll be able to find all the ultamate weapons and such.


----------



## sithramir

I think it will fit in with the character very well. I also think power wise it'll be a good idea for caine due to his restrictions of being so "nice". I think the higher level arcane spells you'd gain would be useful but as they'd be more utility and defensive spells that having those added other abilities would be useful. However, the group doesn't really need "healing" per say but being as you don't do any pure damage dealing fighting it might help on those longer fights.

Plus it'll beat you playing another sorcerer up to epic levels!


----------



## Lela

Sithramir's right. The higher level Sor/Wiz spells have a whole lot of offense. Clerics, on the other hand, thrive at defense (and buffs) at lower levels. Those extra protect-a-lot spells are what Caine is based on.

And being somewhat of a healer would really add to the character in general. Healing being the antithesis of attacking, I mean.

Unless you're fighting undead.  But that's not an issue.


----------



## Námo

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Power gamers gather in clusters...like bombs.
> 
> Welcome to Namo.  Always happy for new input...oh, and BTW, gee thanks for providing G with another way to cheese out his character.  That's all he needs, another feat. It'll probably be, _Read Module At Will_




Thank you for the quick replies and the kind words. 
I think a LG character deserves all the help he can get. But since his bonus feat should be an exalted feat I don't think he could pick up _Read Module At Will_ - a most useful feat to be sure, but obviously a general feat    ...

And actually I'm not one ot those "Power Gamers". Honest.


----------



## Trellian

Whew.. I've finally read through your story hour, and it absolutely rocks! 

The battles are absolutely stunning to read, and I particularly liked the one with the giants on the bridge, retreating but then counter-attacking. Gianst aren't especially smart, and it should be obvious in a fight. I seldom remember to take into account the intelligence of NPC's, playing each and everyone as strategists. 

JollyDoc: Do you think your group will come ahead of the adventure path? In that you won't have any modules to run? If yes, what will you do? Take a break? 

GFunk: Is the exalted armor bonus an innate bonus, or can exalted arcanists wear armor that is exalted without any penalty?


----------



## gfunk

Trellian said:
			
		

> GFunk: Is the exalted armor bonus an innate bonus, or can exalted arcanists wear armor that is exalted without any penalty?




It's innate.  I have a +7 exalted armor bonus from being 9th character level with Vow of Poverty and I have an extra +2 bonus from taking the Vow of Peace.  This is not tangible armor, just a supernatural effect.  However, like regular armor, it doesn't apply vs. touch attacks.

BTW, it seems that I have been out-voted on continuing levels of Sorcerer.  However, I don't want to delay my spell progression at higher levels so I will stick with the original plan and go Sor 9/AoP 2/MT 9.  No more Sorcerer levels for me!!

Wow, this story hour is like one of those _Choose your own adventure_ books.


----------



## JollyDoc

Trellian said:
			
		

> Whew.. I've finally read through your story hour, and it absolutely rocks!
> 
> The battles are absolutely stunning to read, and I particularly liked the one with the giants on the bridge, retreating but then counter-attacking. Gianst aren't especially smart, and it should be obvious in a fight. I seldom remember to take into account the intelligence of NPC's, playing each and everyone as strategists.
> 
> JollyDoc: Do you think your group will come ahead of the adventure path? In that you won't have any modules to run? If yes, what will you do? Take a break?
> 
> GFunk: Is the exalted armor bonus an innate bonus, or can exalted arcanists wear armor that is exalted without any penalty?




Thankyou for the praise, and welcome to the SH.  You actually pose a very interesting question, and one that I am even now wrestling with.  This month's issue of Dungeon does NOT have the new adventure path module in it, as I expected.  That will be coming out next month.  I had thought Paizo was going to release one every other month, but now I'm not sure.  The group is almost finished with Demonskar Legacy, and if fact, could theoretically finish it this weekend (or be finished by it).  If that is the case, we may have a dilemma, because this particular adventure ends on a bit of a cliff hanger, and there is no real way to run the group thru a smaller side adventure in the meantime.  We will have to discuss possibilities.  Of course, if the whole party is TPK'd, that will solve my problem for me..


----------



## Nightingale 7

Uh oh...Run for your lives guys!I hear a TPK coming!

Gfunk,I think I'll join the others saying that you should get that 5th level first,and then go AoP.It is imperative to be able to cast the higher level spells first.If you go 9/2 you're gonna have to wait for two more levels with only 4th level spells.Granted,you'll take that 2 level dip sometime,but by delaying it a bit theo other members of the party will become better able to cover your weakness.
Let me put in a new option:How about going Sor 9/AoP 1/Sor 10/AoP 2?
That way you have a more even way of spreading your abilities.10th level:1st level divine/11th level: 5th level arcane/12th level: 2 level divine


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Uh oh...Run for your lives guys!I hear a TPK coming!



Interesting...


----------



## Lela

Hmmm, methinks JollyDoc's up to his tricks again.  Then again, mayhaps I'm wrong.  I've not been all that right in my last few predictions.

Speaking of which, time to go catch up on Doc Midnight's new SH.  Gotta love Star Wars.

P.S. Update!


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Let me put in a new option:How about going Sor 9/AoP 1/Sor 10/AoP 2?
> That way you have a more even way of spreading your abilities.10th level:1st level divine/11th level: 5th level arcane/12th level: 2 level divine



Hmmm . . . interesting.  Yes, this may be the ideal comprimise for me.


----------



## gfunk

BTW, this is JollyDoc's work. I'm just posting it.

THE SISTERHOOD

In full flight, the Bright Axes soared out of the chasm and across the barren, volcanic plain above. They continued on until Caine’s enchantment expired, which by that time placed them several miles away. The group managed to find a modicum of shelter in the open wasteland, beneath the shadow of a large boulder. There they huddled together, and Ajax placed Tilly’s body before them. “What should we do?” the deva asked, to no one in particular. Wathros cleared his throat, looking at his companions. “Well, I might offer a suggestion, but I’m not sure how you will feel about it.” The others looked at him questioningly, inviting him to continue. “I have the ability to…return the dead to life, if you want to put it that way. Only…they don’t necessarily come back…unchanged.” 

“What do ya mean?” Rusty asked suspiciously.

“You see,” Wathros said, lowering his eyes, “it’s not really raising the dead. It’s more like…reincarnation. I can literally create a new body for his spirit…it just won’t be the same body.”

“You mean his hair might be different or something?” Rusty said

“Not exactly,” the druid explained. “In fact, I can’t even guarantee he would still be a halfling. He might be and elf, or a human or an…orc…”

“Orc!” Rusty bellowed, “Are ye crazy? No thanks wild boy. You stick to turnin’ yerself into animals and such. Leave the real healin’ to us that knows it. I vote send him back to Jenya.”

After brief discussion, the others agreed, and Jules transported the rogue back to Cauldron, returning a short time later to say that Jenya would deal with the situation as best she could.

------------------------------------------------

They passed the rest of the day in earnest discussion, trying to decide what their best course of action would be. It was forgone that they would return to the giant’s lair, for Alek Tercival was still to be found, and the staff Alakast was yet to be claimed. The only question was, how they would do it. Ultimately, the direct approach was thought best. The back door had failed miserably, so what harm could there be in trying the front this time?


During the night, Wathros had once again performed his ritual of summoning, calling a new animal companion to him, again a rhinoceros. The creature had ambled into their camp at dawn and now stood with them as they gazed up at the massive iron portcullis before them. Above the twenty-foot high gate, a small, two-foot diameter opening seemed to lead past the barrier. Wathros willed himself into hawk form and fluttered up to the hole, alighting on its sill and peering into the darkness beyond. He did not see a tunnel below him, as he’d expected. Instead, it was a broad balcony extending out over the tunnel beyond the portcullis. A parapet stood on the far side overlooking the passageway, and a second passage opened off of the balcony itself. Standing on the platform was none other than the hill giant, Muggo, which had survived yesterday’s battle. Wathros prepared to fly back and warn his friends, but just then the giant spotted him. “Bruno!” the brute bellowed, “Intruders back! Come!” So much for the element of surprise, the druid thought, darting back to the ground.

At the gate, the remainder of the company had figured that out for themselves. Immediately, Ajax began hammering at the massive gate, attempting to batter it down before reinforcements could arrive. At Wathros’ command, the rhino joined him, ramming its massive head against the portal. Suddenly, Ajax tensed as a large shadow fell over him from behind. He whirled, his flail coming up defensively, fully expecting to see that one of the giants had somehow flanked them. Instead, he was stunned to see Rusty standing there, but the dwarf was now fully the size of a giant himself. Ajax blinked in surprise, and then saw Caine give him a smug wink. “Step aside runt,” the giant dwarf growled, and he moved into position to help bring down the portcullis.

In short order, the gate collapsed and Wathros soared into the tunnel, coming out from beneath the balcony, and wheeling about to assess the situation. Atop the platform, he saw not only the hill giant, but the last ettin as well. Instantly, the druid/hawk’s talons began to flash with electricity and a bolt of lightning crackled from thin air to jolt the two-headed giant. As the ettin momentarily recoiled, the hill giant hefted a rock roughly the size of Wathros’ current form and hurled it at the druid. The projectile slammed into the bird, rolling him end over end. By this time, the ettin had recovered, and now the beast vaulted over the parapet to land heavily in the tunnel right beside Wathros. It came in swinging its large morningstars, and again the druid was struck. Knowing he could not continue to soak up this kind of damage, Wathros began climbing into the air towards the ceiling high above. 

“Hey tiny, pick on somebody yer own size!” The ettin turned around, all four of its eyes going wide as a gigantic dwarf bore down on it, swinging a massive axe. The ettin managed to raise its own weapons defensively, and even grazed the dwarf with one of them, but Rusty came on, swinging wildly, finally opening a deep gash in the giant’s hide. Ajax was right behind him, coming in low, beneath the ettin’s defenses as Rusty distracted it. Above them, they heard lightning crash again as Wathros continued to hurl his bolts at the hill giant, trying to prevent him from joining the fray. At that moment, the ettin’s eyes grew even wider as the giant dwarf began to fly (thanks, again, to Caine) and rose above its heads towards the balcony. As the two-headed beast gawked upward in disbelief, it failed to see the charging rhino headed its way. Its attention was quickly refocused as the rhino’s horn buried itself in the ettin’s belly and emerged from its back. With a toss of its head, the rhino threw the lifeless giant to one side.

Muggo tried to ward off the ascending dwarf, using the high ground to his advantage, but the constant barrage of lightning from above distracted him, and before long he found himself flanked, with Rusty before him, and Ajax behind. The giant tried to maneuver towards the upper passageway, hoping to make a fighting retreat, but the exit was cut off, and it the two companions made short work of the monster. As the giant finally fell, Ajax quickly began looking for new enemies, knowing the huge fire giant was still unaccounted for, but then, his ears heard a noise he thought he would never hear again…singing, but not just any singing. No, this was the combined voices of the heavenly choir, and it was getting louder, coming from further down the lower tunnel. 

Jules heard the choir as well, and crept curiously from beneath Caine’s robes. In an instant, Ajax had rejoined them, and together they moved slowly down the tunnel to where it opened into a large chamber. The walls of the circular, domed room were carved and polished with exceptional precision and skill to look like cascades of petrified liquid. Several metal disks on the ceiling, sixty feet above, provided a pearly illumination. The center of the room was occupied by a bizarre, thirty-foot wide, seven-foot tall metal and stone sculpture made of truncated pillars, short ramps, suspended slabs of stone, and a total of twenty chairs with triple armrests. Emerging from a passage on the far side of the chamber, Ajax beheld three beautiful women, with skin of emerald green, and long, golden hair. From their backs grew great, white, feathered wings, and each of them bore a great, silver trumpet. The middle one also carried a golden chalice. The deva immediately recognized them for what they where…trumpet archons!

Watching invisibly from the opposite tunnel, a scowl creased Caine’s unseen face. This was due partly to his inherent mistrust of celestials, and partly to Nidrama’s cryptic warning about her ‘false sisters.’ Of course, with celestials, that could mean anything. Perhaps the deva had had a disagreement with the archons, and been insulted. The outsiders tended to have such fragile egos anyway. Even an imagined affront could be enough for one to denounce another. As he pondered this, Ajax stepped forward to address the trio.

“Holy sisters,” the deva began, speaking in the celestial tongue, which of his companions, only Caine understood, “I am Ajax, of the Bright Axes. My companions and I have journeyed here seeking the paladin Alek Tercival. Do you know him?”

“Greetings, champion of goodness,” replied the archon bearing the chalice, in a voice that was lovely and melodic, but speaking in the common tongue. “We commend you and thank you for cleansing this ancient and sacred site from the taint of the terrible creatures that have laired here. Indeed we know the holy champion that you speak of. He has served us in the past, and even now is away on a mission for the cause of righteousness. We expect his return at any time.”

As the archon spoke, Ajax tried to listen beyond her words, searching for any sign of stress or dishonesty in her voice, but he could find none. She seemed to be truthful and earnest. “My lady,” he began again, “we have recently encountered one of your brethren, a movanic deva called Nidrama. She warned us of great evil here, and told us to seek a weapon of great power…a staff called Alakast. She said it could be found in the lair of her, your pardon, ‘false’ sisters.”

“We know of whom you speak,” the first archon replied, “Nidrama has been a guardian of this region for many years. She is a noble spirit. While it is true that we are the guardians of Alakast, we do not know of these ‘false’ sisters that you speak of.” For a brief moment, Ajax thought he detected a quaver in the celestial’s voice. “We have been charged with the safe-keeping of Alakast,” the archon continued, “until a true champion of goodness arrives to claim it.”

By this time, Rusty and Wathros had entered the chamber, and now the priest spoke up, “My ladies, we’re at yer service, and we ask that you consider us worthy to claim yon staff.”

The archons offered the dwarf beatific smiles, “While we do not deny the goodness in you, nor the nobility of your actions in destroying the giants, we must be sure of your purity and sincerity. Let he who would claim Alakast first drink of the Amaranth Elixir to prove his spirit.” She offered forth the golden chalice.

Caine had had enough. It was plain to him that something was not right here, and he wasn’t about to trust these archons any more than he trusted any other celestial. He quickly conjured another invisibility sphere to cover Jules, but as he did so, the lead archon’s eyes locked on the sound of his voice. “You have been false with us,” she said to Ajax, her voice taking on a hard edge, “You seek to hide things from us.” With a gesture she called forth a nimbus of blue light that surrounded and outlined the invisible form of Caine, rendering his location obvious to all. Drawing himself up, Caine shouted to Ajax, “Step aside. If these women are whom they claim to be, then let them submit to our test. I shall have Jules examine them for the taint of evil.”

“How dare you!” the lead archon shouted in anger, and the eyes of her sisters reflected her outrage. “We will not be questioned by the likes of you! You have shown yourselves unworthy to claim Alakast. Be gone!” With that, the trio vanished.

“Damn ye, wizard!” Rusty bellowed, rounding angrily on Caine. “That’s twice now ye’ve driven away those intent on helpin’ us. What’s wrong with ye?”

“I have to agree with Rusty,” Ajax said coldly, “Why must you deliberately antagonize potential allies.”

“Are you blind as well as deaf?” Caine shouted, as close to anger as they’d ever seen him. “Our other so-called ally, the deva, warned us they were false. Then, when I only suggested that they prove their sincerity to us, the leave. Obviously, they are corrupt.”

“Nothing here is obvious,” Ajax replied. “In any event, false or true, they hold the answers to both Alek’s and Alakast’s whereabouts. We have to go after them.”

Caine could not deny this logic, and so the group quickly headed for the passageway the archons had emerged from. 

They found themselves in another large, well-crafted chamber. Six white pillars with capitols shaped like slender hands supported the twenty-foot tall ceiling. A three-foot diameter crystal globe was embedded halfway up on each pillar. The hollow globes were half-filled with bubbling, transparent liquid that seemed to replenish itself as quickly as it drained out of a hole in each globe’s base. A the bottom of each pillar, a silver spigot allowed the liquid to drain down a narrow gutter to collect in a basin in the floor in the room’s center. There, the liquid turned a deep purple color that evaporated as quickly as it was filled. A golden chalice sat on the basin’s rim. Immediately, Rusty rushed over to the goblet and seized it, raising it to his lips. “To show our faith in you, holy ladies!” he shouted, and then drained the chalice in one gulp. As his companions watched in shock and awe, the dwarf’s arms immediately began to expand and ripple with increased muscle mass. Veins popped out all along his biceps and forearms. He fairly radiated strength and power. Strangely though, he found his thoughts a bit muddled, and cloudy. Nothing he could put his finger on though, and he shrugged it away, drunk on his newfound vigor. “You see!” he snarled at Caine, “Ye’re faithless! They was right! Ye’re not worthy!” Without another word, he turned and moved towards a pair of steel doors leading from the chamber, and as he approached them, they slid quietly up into the ceiling. Beyond lay a long hallway, lit from above by more of the glowing discs. Rusty did not wait to see if his friends followed. He merely set off down the corridor, towards another set of doors at the far end. “Come on,” Ajax said in resignation, starting after the priest, but pausing to imbue himself and Wathros with the ability to see the invisible before he went.

Rusty approached the second set of doors, and again, they opened before him. The far, northern portion of the square room beyond contained a platform connected to an L-shaped ramp. A strip of bas- reliefs depicting gaunt, magic-wielding, six-armed creatures decorated the base of the platform. Each creature in the scene held a disk in its lowest set of arms, represented like a shining sun. A white marble throne with triple armrests sat upon the platform itself. As Rusty entered, he saw the strangest creature he’d ever laid eyes on standing near the throne, apparently in conversation with itself. The creature appeared to be made of mirrored glass, and had no facial features at all. It was naked except for a loincloth and a pair of soft boots. Hanging from its belt were what appeared to be two jagged shards of broken glass, one roughly the size of a sword, the other, a dagger. Ajax was right behind the dwarf, but with his enhanced vision, he saw that the three archons also stood upon the dais.

“You intrude here at your peril,” the lead archon said, “Leave now, and never return!” Though Rusty could not see the celestials, he could guess where they stood. Resolutely, he ascended the ramp, and then kneeled at the top, bowing his head. “My ladies,” he said solemnly, “please see that we are worthy. I have tasted the elixir, and felt its power.” Ajax felt his blood run cold as the first archon invisibly reached out one hand and placed it upon the kneeling priest’s head, “Yes,” she said, almost hissed in fact, “I see now that you are indeed worthy.” Rusty felt a sharp stab of pain in his forehead, and then a voice spoke directly into his mind, “You are mine, now and forever. You will defend us with your life, at all costs.” Of course he would, he realized. After all, he really had no choice.

As Ajax watched, the archon became visible, and she favored him with a cold smile. At the same moment, the mirror-skinned creature made a subtle gesture, and six identical images of it appeared, moving as it moved, making it impossible to see which one was real. Just then, Caine burst into the room, “I told you!” he shouted, and then he spoke an incantation, conjuring up one of the force spheres that he’d used in Cauldron to protect Maavu, and trap the breathdrinker, aiming it for the archon that he could see. However, no sooner did the sphere appear, than it popped out of existence like a soap bubble. Apparently, these outsiders were resistant to such magics. This could be bad. As this thought crossed his mind, the mirror-thing leaped off the platform and moved menacingly towards him, its jagged weapons in its hands. But as it approached him, the calming aura which constantly surrounded him apparently took effect, for the creature slowed its attack and merely cocked its head curiously at him, before turning towards the door where the remainder of his friends stood.

Ajax rushed up the ramp, heading for the platform to Rusty’s aid, but he had only gone halfway when the other sisters appeared, linking hands with the first. All three of their gazes locked on the deva and a flash of energy surrounded him. When the light cleared, Ajax found himself encased in a glowing cage of force, with no way out. 

Wathros fluttered into the chamber and saw to his horror that half of his companions had already been neutralized. Seeing the darkly beautiful women standing with linked hands, he summoned an ice storm around them, hoping to confuse and disorient them. Unfortunately, two of the sisters were completely unaffected by the storm, and could be seen to be standing in bubbles of clear air. The third was caught, but instantly, Rusty was on his feet, and cast a dispelling field, causing the storm to vanish as quickly as it came. Oh yes, things were certainly looking bad. Before Wathros could act again, he found himself face to face with the mirror creature, which he recognized as a being called a nerra, a native to the para-elemental plane of mirrors. Fascinating as this information was, it didn’t help him much when the nerra slashed at him with its wicked weapon, opening up a deep wound, which bled profusely…much more than Wathros would have expected it to. The druid immediately took flight back down the passageway, but found the way blocked by the sliding door, which would only open when a creature of sufficient weight stood on the floor before it. As he had fled, he gave a last command to the rhino, ‘Kill!’ The huge beast rushed forward, slashing and stamping at the near, but only managing to disperse several of its illusory images.

Ajax tried in vain to find some weakness in the prison that encased him. Finally, he turned in resignation to Caine. “Flee while you can. Take the others with you.”

The sorcerer gave him a wicked smile, “To the Hells with that, my friend. Do I look like a celestial to you?” With that, he produced a pool of slippery grease directly beneath the nera’s feet.

Rusty knew that he was being mentally dominated by the archon, but there was nothing he could do about it. He was compelled to obey them, no matter the cost. Still, his mind and his will tried to find some way to subvert the compulsion, yet still follow it to the letter. Turning towards a small door on the far side of the platform, he called to the sisters, “Follow me, my ladies. If ye’re wantin’ protection, then it’s best I lead ya out of here to a place of safety.”

The nerra deftly maneuvered out of the grease trap, and behind the rhino. It had no desire to face the beast head to head, so instead, it followed the hawk that could cast spells. There was something about that one, and the outsider knew it had to be dealt with. Meanwhile, one of the sisters glared maliciously at Caine. “You have cast your last spell, sorcerer!” she spat, and then, joining hands with her siblings once again, she summoned a second force cage, this one solid, without bars. Caine was now trapped as surely as Ajax, and his magic could not penetrate the surrounding force field. As one, the sisters began to laugh, delighted in the trap with which they had completely ensnared the hapless adventurers. Their laughter was abruptly cut short, however, when three thousand pounds of enraged rhino came hurtling over the platform towards them. Rusty turned and saw the animal at the last moment. He ran to put himself between the beast and the archon it was charging. Dropping his shoulder, he slammed into the rhino, trying to bull rush it to one side. However, the sheer mass and momentum of the animal was too much to overcome, and the giant-sized dwarf merely bounced off, suffering a wicked thrust from its horn for his trouble. Head lowered, the rhino slammed into the nearest sister, lifting her from her feet on the end of its horn, and then slamming her back to the floor to be trampled beneath it hooves. As the archon died, her appearance began to change. No longer was she a beautiful, angelic celestial, she now appeared to be a withered crone, with a pair of hairy antennae sprouting from her forehead, and giant moth-like wings replacing her feathered ones. 

Wathros quickly began healing his injuries, using his magic to staunch the steady blood loss. Just as he’d completed the process, he heard stealthy footsteps approaching from behind. He turned, seeing the multiple images of the nerra closing fast. Desperately, he flung a bolt of lightning at the creature, only to have it bounce harmlessly off. In a panic, Wathros decided to shift forms again. The one that came immediately to mind, was that of his companion, a rhinoceros. As his new guise took shape, the door behind him slid open, and he backed into the chamber with the Amaranth fountain. The nerra wasted no time, and charged him, slashing into his flesh again with the jagged glass, causing another blood spray to fountain forth. 

On the one hand, Rusty felt a grim satisfaction at the death of the treacherous ‘archon,’ but on the other, his compulsion forced him into action. Knowing that archons were supposed to be goodly creatures, he called upon pure holy power to smite the rampaging rhino, knowing the celestials would not be harmed. But to his surprise, the remaining two sisters screamed in pain and outrage as the holy smite exploded. “Fool!” the sisters shouted. “Kill the beast with your weapons! Forget your magic!” Then one of them uttered a guttural incantation and immediately the rhino began to shake its head in confusion, and then turned on Rusty. Both of the sisters then vanished from sight.

Wathros took the offensive, ripping and tearing at the nerra, but again only managing to destroy illusions. For its part, however, the near continued to deliver deadly attacks. Wathros was again losing blood fast. The druid backed several steps away from his deadly foe, and then summoned a second ice storm, successfully enveloping the nerra within it this time. From the throne room, one of the sisters watched the battle down the hall from her invisible hiding place. The druid was the last foe to be dealt with. Though she had little doubt that Gaflon could ultimately finish the pesky priest, she would take personal delight in helping to hasten the process. She began moving down the passage towards the conflict, when suddenly she heard thundering hooves behind her. Curse the beast! Would it never die?!

Caine watched the battle unfold helplessly. His friends were going to die, most assuredly, unless he could find some way to aid them. Aid them…wait! That was it! He called to Jules, and the little archon obediently came forth. “Go to Wathros,” Caine commanded, “Help him in any way you can.” Caine sensed the archon’s affirmation, and watched as it teleported out of the cage. 

Rusty vaulted over the edge of the platform, desperate to catch up to the rhino before it killed another one of his charges. So focused was he on the pursuit, that he failed to notice the grease spot on the floor before the hallway, and slipped in it, going down hard. 

Wathros was bleeding like a sieve by now. The nerra continued to land blows against him, while avoiding any in return due to its illusory defenses. The druid shifted to his true form, hoping to heal some of his wounds with the transformation. He was going over his options, when suddenly, Jules appeared beside him, blasting forth beams of searing light at the nerra. One of the blasts scorched away another image, but the next two apparently struck the nerra itself, for the creature screamed in pain. Drawing its glass-like dagger, the creature did something seemingly impossible. Touching the surface of the dagger, it’s whole body simply disappeared into the glass, leaving the weapon momentarily suspended in mid-air, before dropping to the floor to shatter into a hundred shards.

Meanwhile, the rhino had caught up to the archon, but not being able to see her, it passed right by. As it passed, the sister reached out and gently touched it, but the animal reacted as if it had been struck a mighty blow, for the touch of the woman had literally sucked a portion of its strength from its body. She then slashed at the beast with her bare hands, which had somehow become claws. The rhino wheeled about, slashing at her with its horn, driving her back several paces…straight into Rusty, who had by now regained his feet and rejoined the melee. “I’ll handle’em!” the dwarf growled, shoving the woman behind him, then moving forward to bury his axe deep into the rhino’s hide. 

The sister began to move away, content to let her thrall deal with the rhinoceros, or die trying. She really didn’t care which. The druid still waited. She would finish him herself. However, as she approached, she was struck in the chest by several scorching beams of light. These beams apparently emanated from a glowing ball of light hovering near the druid. What new sorcery was this? In a rage, the woman charged the elf. Wathros tried to bring his scimitar to bear, but the archon was far stronger than she appeared. She wrapped her arms around him like steel cables, lifting him from his feet and crushing him against her. “That…will be…your last…mistake…” Wathros gasped into her snarling face. Concentrating, the druid shifted forms one final time. A moment before, the archon held a frail elf in her embrace, but she now found herself locked in mortal combat with a slavering grizzly! Desperately, the sister began draining strength from the bear, but then she felt the searing pain of the light blasts again as Jules circled behind her. She struggled in vain to free herself from the bear’s grip, but Wathros only squeezed harder, until finally she collapsed into unconsciousness. Allowing his feral nature to run free, Wathros lowered his jaws to her throat and snapped her neck with one bite. 

“Noooo!” Rusty shouted as he saw another of his protectorates fall. In a rage, he redoubled his attacks against the rhino, slashing and hacking until the animal finally crashed to the floor, dead. The dwarf turned in all directions, searching for the final sister, but then he heard her disembodied voice from behind him. “Cover my retreat!” she hissed, “I will go now!” “No!” the priest roared, “You must allow me to protect you!” He tried in vain to reach for her, grapple her so that he might carry her to safety, but she was gone. Wathros and Jules heard the flapping of her wings as she passed, but they had no way to stop her, and no real inclination. The battle was ended, for now, and they still lived…for now.

------------------------------------------------

With no one to protect any longer, Rusty emerged from under the spell of the ‘archons’, which were now revealed to have been a covey of half-fey hags of some sort. Eventually, the force cages imprisoning Caine and Ajax expired, freeing the exalted champions. The companions immediately set about searching for any sign of Alakast, and in a small living area beyond the throne room, hidden in a secret niche, they found the holy staff, wrapped in silk. Wathros held it up before him, examining its intricate carvings of angelic creatures battling demons. They now had the weapon Nidrama had promised, but for what foe was it intended, and where was Alek Tercival?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nice update, JollyFunk. I am really looking forward to the party's finding out about the missing paladin. 
Also, what manner of creatures were these moth-archons?


----------



## Lela

Wow, that was deadly.  And, JollyDoc, nicely done.  You managed to make Rusty and Wathros really shine.  I mean, they blew me out of the water.  I'm almost tempted to make Wathros my new favorite character.

Speaking of which, you said they were really looking at a lot of those exalted feats and slavering.  Any plans to move forward with that?


----------



## gfunk

As I was looking over this week's action in retrospect, I think the value of Rusty and Wathros has been significantly enhanced.  Personally, I like it this way with the party members being well-balanced.  I enjoy playing a support character for a change.

In regards to Lela's exalted question . . . well things are looking up for the forces of Good!  Rusty has started to use Sanctified spells and Wathros' player 'borrowed' my BoED, ostensibly to look at the 'Lion of Talsid' PrC and a few new exalted feats.  But we all know he's really a power-gamer waiting to burst out of his shell!!

I have no idea what Tilly's player wants to do however.  Reincarnation would be cool, but too random to be useful.  If he is _raised_, by Rusty or Jenya, then he will be in the middle of 7th level.  However, if he brings in a new character . . .


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, that was deadly.  And, JollyDoc, nicely done.  You managed to make Rusty and Wathros really shine.  I mean, they blew me out of the water.  I'm almost tempted to make Wathros my new favorite character.
> 
> Speaking of which, you said they were really looking at a lot of those exalted feats and slavering.  Any plans to move forward with that?




Yes, one thing I'll say about Brian, Rusty's player, is he a stickler for role-playing, even when meta-gaming, he could foresee a negative outcome.  He, as a player, knew the archons were not to be trusted, but he allowed his character to do as he might actually do.  It led to a much more rich and creative scene, which still ended well.  Congrats to Wathros and Rusty on saving the day.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I say: Roll the dice, Tilly !!! Reincarnation is very, very cool. I mean, there are some bad outcomes, but there are also some very nice new races that could be his.

And, BTW, it's really, really fun... 


PS: I'd go for bugbear (Str+4, Dex+2, Con+2) or whatever gives the most plusses - you'll make up for your appearance through good roleplaying. You might also go for DM special, if you have some influence over JollyDoc.


----------



## Angcuru

Woo!  

I bet Wathros will be more than a little miffed at Rusty for killing his rhino.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Truly,Wathros seems to be going through a lot of animal companions nowadays.I hope the celestial lion companion will be more durable eh?(hint,hint  )

So the group is now at around 9th level,and Jollydoc says they're nearing the end of the Demonskar adventure?Having read the adventure I'm VERY concerned with the group's chances.Not that I doubt the group's value,but still...
A specific encounter makes me nervous.

Now,to a Caine matter:Caine sent Jules to aid Wathros,and the familiar started blasting the hag with his eye rays.Isn't this an indirect violation of the Vow of Peace?Although the archon is a separate creature,as a familiar it is essentially a part of the caster.If this is not a violation of the rules,then I guess the summoning spells are not either.Hmmm...that leaves a lot of wiggle room,and it is not addressed at all in the BOED.Also,even though ability damage is prohibited,what about negative ability score adjustments,like Ray of Enfeeblement and Bestow Curse?Strictly by the rules,they are allowed since they don't do actual damage.Just a little powergaming food for the thought Gfunk


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale,

Actually, this was a point that JollyDoc and I had discussed before.  My original position was that causing lethal damage via _Summon Monster_ spells *OR *through Jules was a violation of my Vow of Peace.

JollyDoc agreed with the former, but not with the latter.  He felt that Jules was a free-willed creature, unlike _summoned_ monsters which are essentially under your absolute control.  Jules is more like a treasured friend than a summonable meat shield.  Who am I to disagree with the DM?

Anyway, JD did not include a part of the adventure where Caine gave Jules a severe tongue-lashing for his violence.  However, while the search for Aleukast was ongoing (Ajax was still _forcecaged_), Jules and Ajax were giving each other high-fives.



			
				Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> So the group is now at around 9th level,and Jollydoc says they're nearing the end of the Demonskar adventure?Having read the adventure I'm VERY concerned with the group's chances.Not that I doubt the group's value,but still...
> A specific encounter makes me nervous.



OK, now you're scaring me.  Seriously.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Sorry G.Jollydoc should understand exactly what I mean.I don't want to say anything more specific to avoid spoiling that nice adventure you've got going.The DEMONskar adventure is pretty nice isn't it?


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> The DEMONskar adventure is pretty nice isn't it?



After having just come back from tonight's session, I would have to say . . . . . . . . . . . *NO.*


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> After having just come back from tonight's session, I would have to say . . . . . . . . . . . *NO.*



 So, in actuality, how much lower than you should be are you?

 In other words (read: to make more sense), what's the actual average party level you should be at?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Who is going to start this weeks speculation on PC deaths? This module is starting to kill more characters than the (in)famous Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil...


----------



## Trellian

An exciting battle as always. It always seems as if we  are going to witness a TPK, but in the end, someone manages to save the day.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> So, in actuality, how much lower than you should be are you?
> 
> In other words (read: to make more sense), what's the actual average party level you should be at?




The module says 10.  I will keep other comments to myself.


----------



## gfunk

Since I'm writing this final story hour, I guess I can be a little bit more liberal with the cliffhangers:


This module was concluded on Sunday night.
We ran into the DEMON who really SKARed us.
There was much death.
Ooops, did I really say "final" story hour?  What I *meant* to say was the final story hour for a while, since the next adventure path module is not out yet.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  *whew*


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> This module was concluded on Sunday night.
> We ran into the DEMON who really SKARed us.
> There was much death.



I was not expecting anything less from you !!!



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Ooops, did I really say "final" story hour?  What I *meant* to say was the final story hour for a while, since the next adventure path module is not out yet.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  *whew*



C'mon you guys, you have to give us something in between. I'm sure JollyDoc can come up with an equally interesting and maybe less deadly adventure module. Or would a make of his own be even deadlier?


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> I was not expecting anything less from you !!!
> 
> 
> C'mon you guys, you have to give us something in between. I'm sure JollyDoc can come up with an equally interesting and maybe less deadly adventure module. Or would a make of his own be even deadlier?



 Gfunk's reopening his old SH. Bringing back Entropy, Noir, Hor'ahun, and Dreadmaster Amal. Seems Joachim's not all that willing to work with the Chosen One again.

*Page 1
*
*Page 19 (where the new stuff will start)*


----------



## JollyDoc

Yes, Demonskar arrived at a very dramatic conclusion last night and there was much...well, there actually was NOT much rejoicing.  More like much...grumbling.  We are still debating what to do in the interim until the next Adventure Path is released, but we are indeed leaning towards reuniting (somewhat) the 'heroes' from GFunk's story to run through the Liche-Queen's Beloved, which will be posted on GFunk's SH.  Stay tuned.


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Truly,Wathros seems to be going through a lot of animal companions nowadays.I hope the celestial lion companion will be more durable eh?(hint,hint  )
> 
> So the group is now at around 9th level,and Jollydoc says they're nearing the end of the Demonskar adventure?Having read the adventure I'm VERY concerned with the group's chances.Not that I doubt the group's value,but still...
> A specific encounter makes me nervous.
> 
> Now,to a Caine matter:Caine sent Jules to aid Wathros,and the familiar started blasting the hag with his eye rays.Isn't this an indirect violation of the Vow of Peace?Although the archon is a separate creature,as a familiar it is essentially a part of the caster.If this is not a violation of the rules,then I guess the summoning spells are not either.Hmmm...that leaves a lot of wiggle room,and it is not addressed at all in the BOED.Also,even though ability damage is prohibited,what about negative ability score adjustments,like Ray of Enfeeblement and Bestow Curse?Strictly by the rules,they are allowed since they don't do actual damage.Just a little powergaming food for the thought Gfunk



Oh, BTW, I think I can reveal this without it being too much of a spoiler, but Wathros went thru yet ANOTHER rhino last night...yes, friends and neighbors, that's three, count'em three, rhinos in as many days!  It must be some kind of record!


----------



## Lela

It's a wonder there are rules about loosing animal companions.  When there are no more Rhino's left in the world, for example. 

 So, what's the likelyhood that there will be a repeat of the old campaign?  I got the impression that that had already been decided.


----------



## gfunk

Three rhinos in three days is called a hat trick, I believe.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Yeah, no wonder rhinos are so rare...



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Three rhinos in three days is called a hat trick, I believe.



I believe that would be three rhinos in one day...but I think Wathros could do it, if he tried hard enough.


----------



## MoonSaber

Joachim said:
			
		

> Me! Me!  My vote is that Noir dies.  I mean, she died so much that it wouldn't be a surprise if she was killed in a campaign that she wasn't even present in.





*Somewhere in the underdark, the mighty fallen paladin, the now Death Knight Noir (21st level I think now) keels over mysteriously*

lol Joachim, I think I almost got sick laughing over that one! 
Thanks.


----------



## MoonSaber

Lela said:
			
		

> I mean, they blew me out of the water.  I'm almost tempted to make Wathros my new favorite character.




*hugs you for that*

love the druid, love the druid.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> *Somewhere in the underdark, the mighty fallen paladin, the now Death Knight Noir (21st level I think now) keels over mysteriously*
> 
> lol Joachim, I think I almost got sick laughing over that one!
> Thanks.



MoonSaber, I didn't know you were also Noir's player. I have to say I was a little sorry that she turned evil - what was your prime reason to do so? 

Also, I'm glad that your current party seems more balanced than the old one.


----------



## MoonSaber

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> MoonSaber, I didn't know you were also Noir's player. I have to say I was a little sorry that she turned evil - what was your prime reason to do so?
> 
> Also, I'm glad that your current party seems more balanced than the old one.




Thanks.

Honestly, it all stemmed from a mistake about the properties of a Revenant, with her being bent on revenge and such it made sense, it did not occur to us that she would be resurected or that revenants only last a month or so, etc.

And maybe I was kinda tired of the paladin, I went through a lot of effort to make her more three dimensional and interesting.. but it boiled down to her still being a paladin, you know?


----------



## JollyDoc

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Honestly, it all stemmed from a mistake about the properties of a Revenant, with her being bent on revenge and such it made sense, it did not occur to us that she would be resurected or that revenants only last a month or so, etc.
> 
> And maybe I was kinda tired of the paladin, I went through a lot of effort to make her more three dimensional and interesting.. but it boiled down to her still being a paladin, you know?




Oh just admit it!  You were power hungry!


----------



## MoonSaber

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Oh just admit it!  You were power hungry!





Lol, I was Paladin-sick!  I was!
Second paladin in a row for me and I wanted OUT

*whine*


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Hey gfunk,

where's the update? If it was still JollyDocs turn, he would have already posted... (tease, tease, tease)


----------



## gfunk

???What?  OH!  You mean it was *MY* turn to post?  Uh oh.  Say . . . um . . . JollyDoc could we _replay_ the last week's session?  Thanks.


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> ???What?  OH!  You mean it was *MY* turn to post?  Uh oh.  Say . . . um . . . JollyDoc could we _replay_ the last week's session?  Thanks.





Come to think of it, I don't fully recall how that went, either..

*nods*  Definate replay, right?

*gets out the loaded dice for this, NEED them*


----------



## Nightingale 7

Well...Don't say that I didn't warn you guys.I think that even an 11th level party would have problems with this beast.3.5E fiends are REALLY deadly as it turns out.I guess the "three balors scene"from your previous campaign will never happen again!


----------



## Lela

Are they better at taking down Evil aligned characters now?  That was part of the reason the party could slaughter them so easily before.


----------



## gfunk

No, they have a ton more HD, better AC, better saves, better ability scores, and higher DCs for their offensive attacks.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> No, they have a ton more HD, better AC, better saves, better ability scores, and higher DCs for their offensive attacks.



 So, what you're saying is that Entropy may have just found a boyfriend she can respect?


----------



## Angcuru

Lela said:
			
		

> So, what you're saying is that Entropy may have just found a boyfriend she can respect?



If by respect, you mean "respect their ability to endure the massive amounts of pre-coitus whippings that will be inflicted", then I would say....yeah, I think so.


----------



## Lela

Angcuru said:
			
		

> If by respect, you mean "respect their ability to endure the massive amounts of pre-coitus whippings that will be inflicted", then I would say....yeah, I think so.



  Well, duh.  There are certain things that are just a must in a relationship.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Earth to gfunk: It's time for the last shackled update...


----------



## gfunk

Apologies, it's taken me some time to get back into the Story Hour funk.  Will post tommorow night, guaranteed!


----------



## Lela

We all know you're the master of funk.  I'm sure you'll be able to take care of it.


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> Apologies, it's taken me some time to get back into the Story Hour funk.  Will post tommorow night, guaranteed!





And then make a posting about the good ol bad group and their latest adventure too?

*Noir cracks the "Helltongue", her whip of inervation and grins evilly*


Hehe, she actually did something, and didn't die.. yet..

Although gfunk' and Joachim were definately the true rulers of that fight.
I think it all went down in maybe, what?  5-6 rounds?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

teasers, shmeasers...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey all. I'm back from my enforced absence (I was in a play, and thus had limited internet access) and all caught up again!

That was one incredibly nasty series of encounters. I'm starting to strongly hope that my friend randomlings plan to run us through this series of adventures _doesn't_ come off...I'm not sure I could cope with all that death!


----------



## JollyDoc

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> And then make a posting about the good ol bad group and their latest adventure too?
> 
> *Noir cracks the "Helltongue", her whip of inervation and grins evilly*
> 
> 
> Hehe, she actually did something, and didn't die.. yet..
> 
> Although gfunk' and Joachim were definately the true rulers of that fight.
> I think it all went down in maybe, what?  5-6 rounds?




Hey!  No discussing other SH's on MY SH!  Go to Gfunk's site if you want high-level carnage and mayhem!


----------



## Lela

Yep, this here's only good for low level carnage and mayhem.

 And gfunk, master of all that is funk, you _promised_.


----------



## gfunk

Heh heh, still working on it as we speak.  It goes up before I go to sleep.


----------



## Lela

Yay


----------



## gfunk

Sorry guys, I won't be able to finish. So, here is part 1 of 2.

THE END OF DAYS

As he had done once before, Tilly’s soul floated through the featureless expanse of the Astral Plane. The last thing he had seen was the wrong end of a Fire Giant’s maul, then the lights had gone out. 

The halfling paused and looked at his hands, now rendered incorporeal. When he had perished in combat with the Red Dragon months before, Tilly was _raised_ quickly enough that his soul was recalled before Kelemvor’s judgment and before his eternity of paradise (he hoped) in Yondalla’s realm.

Strangely, his soul had been in transit for longer this time. “What could be taking everyone so long? A _Raise Dead_ shouldn't be that hard to come by,” he thought absently.

Just then, he saw something on the horizon. As a matter of fact, _several _somethings. They appeared to be huge demonic worms, with impossibly small wings, gargantuan maws, and an underdeveloped but clawed pair of limbs. Unable to adjust his course, the rogue hoped that his diminutive stature would save him from the notice of these beasts.

Several breathtaking minutes later, he saw that these beasts were not living at all . . . but they were ships! Literally dozens of ships were traveling beneath him, manned by many humanoid looking creatures, though from this distance detail was difficult to ascertain.

Before he could ponder further, Tilly felt a familiar pull, as his soul was recalled to the Prime Material Plane.

-------------------------------------------------
 
Ajax nervously paced the room as his friends completed their meditations to restore their daily spells. After deliberation, it was agreed that the companions rest in the room where the hags had been slain. On the surface, at least, it seemed that these “false sisters” had no contact with the giants, which should provide the party with at least several hours of respite.

The deva, cloaked in his usual illusory form of a bald non-descript man, was in such deep thought that he hardly noticed Wathros move up next to him.

“Wathros . . . I take it, then, that your morning prayers are completed?”

The elf nodded his head, “Yes, and I have also completed a ritual that will call a new animal companion to me.” The druid paused and sighed, “I hope that my new friend will fare better than the last several.”

Ajax simply smiled, unwilling to denigrate his friend’s companions. Having no knowledge of druidic magic, the angel was unsure of the nature of the bond shared between the elf and his animals. However, he somehow doubted the spirits of nature would approve their use as mere meat shields.

“I must exit the cave and await the arrival of my new rhinoceros, won’t you accompany me?”

The deva followed warily. Wathros seemed uncharacteristically gregarious this morning.

As the duo bathed in the light of dawn, Wathros seemed to struggle for words, “My friend . . . I have been greatly moved by your actions of late. Along with Pez, Caine, Jules, and yourself I have traveled in the company of true saints. I . . . uh . . . well . . . that is to say . . .” 

“What exactly are you trying to say,” Ajax’s curiosity was piqued.

“In a nutshell, I want to take a Sacred Vow and follow the exalted path. By your actions, you have convinced me that the straight and narrow path is the correct one.”

“I never thought you would ask that of me. As you know, I shed my mortal coil when I was executed by the Red Wizards for inciting a slave rebellion. My path to exaltedness was through celestial ascension rather than the Sacred Vow. But, I digress. If you truly wish to change your ways, I would be honored to accept your penances.”

Wathros bowed his head, closed his eyes and concentrated as Ajax said a brief prayer to Selune to sanctify the occasion. When the druid opened his eyes once more, he knew that his soul had been cleansed and the direction of his life had changed for the better.

-------------------------------------------------

Upon returning to the hag’s cave, with Wathros’ new rhino in tow, the companions noticed that Jules had _teleported_ Tilly back from Cauldron. The halfling was busy strapping on his armor and weapons as his companions debated what the next step would be.

“It be my opinion, that we cleanse this place ‘o evil,” Rusty offered.

Caine shook his head is disagreement, “My friends, surely you will agree with me that the Kuo-Toan shrine was far more evil than this place. However, even there we took when we came for and left – violence for its own sake is the hallmark of demons.”

Ajax put his hand up for calm, “Though I can see the merit in both of your arguments, I say that we continue our explorations of this complex. At the very least, we may find additional clues to Alec Tercival’s disappearance.”

The party agreed and continued to explore the complex, moving through several hallways with doors responding to pressure activated plates until they reached a throne room of sorts. Seated in a chair with multiple arm rests on each side was a human who exactly matched the description of the Paladin they were looking for. Behind Alec was an exceedingly large mirror stretching to dimensions of 10 x 10 feet.

Immediately, Jenya’s divination popped into Ajax’s mind, “_Late on the path of Justice, trapped between glass and stone, he weeps where many can see him, but he can see only himself_." 

“Are you the Paladin Alec Tercival?”

Alec’s visage seemed to be both pained and confused at the same time, as if under great duress, “That I am. However, I cannot leave until my quest is completed. The sisters have convinced me to stay.”

Caine muscled his way to the front of the group, “My dear Alec, much has transpired in your absence. The armies of Cauldron will surely march on Red Gorge and destroy it without your intervention. You must come back with us to avert this catastrophe!”

Alec seemed confused, “No, you do not understand. I cannot leave her until my search is complete.”

Having been tricked on more than one occasion, Caine’s eyes narrowed with suspicion, “If indeed you have been influenced by these so-called sisters, then I wonder if you have retained your Paladin-hood. Do you still have the ability to _detect_ _evil_ I wonder?”

“But of course I do!”

The paladin paused for a moment and concentrated. However, it was clear to Caine, Rusty, and Wathros that he was drawing upon no magic and Alec was merely making a useless gesture.

“I thought as much . . .”


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

C'mon gfunk, who needs sleep ?  Nice update, Caine's as shrewd as ever.


			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> THE END OF DAYS



What's with the dramatic title?



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> “In a nutshell, I want to take a Sacred Vow and follow the exalted path. By your actions, you have convinced me that the straight and narrow path is the correct one.”
> 
> “I never thought you would ask that of me. As you know, I shed my mortal coil when I was executed by the Red Wizards for inciting a slave rebellion. My path to exaltedness was through celestial ascension rather than the Sacred Vow. But, I digress. If you truly wish to change your ways, I would be honored to accept your penances.”



Please imagine for one moment what would have happened, if Ajax had said something like "No, you're not worthy!"...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

A swift _Call Lightning_ to the head, probably.


----------



## MoonSaber

Tallarn said:
			
		

> A swift _Call Lightning_ to the head, probably.




*cough*Flamestrike*cough*

I must tease that the abilities gained from such exaltedness did seem to come in quite handy.


----------



## Lela

A thought, why does Wathros not use that many summon spells?  I haven't spent much time with 3.5 (I'm loving Arcana Unearthed) but I've seen them used to great effect in the past.  Even if only as, as Ajax put it, a meat shield.  Especially the Earth Elementals (tons of HP, though less meat).


----------



## gfunk

Summon spells take too long to cast.  While you are chanting away, you become a prime target for everybody.  Furthermoe, prior to _summon nature's ally vi_, the list is not very good.  Once you hit huge elementals though, things get much more cost-efficient.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Summon spells take too long to cast.  While you are chanting away, you become a prime target for everybody.  Furthermoe, prior to _summon nature's ally vi_, the list is not very good.  Once you hit huge elementals though, things get much more cost-efficient.




And to be fair, Wathros has used his summoning to effect in the past...ie the arrowhawk vs the red dragon.  However, as G mentioned, you are a sitting target while you sit and chant for one full round, and no intelligent creature is going to let you complete that spell if they can help it.  Take for example the fire giant they fought.  When Wathros started summoning, the giant beaned him with a red-hot anvil that did in the neighborhood of 30 points of damage.  Wathros thought better of that tactic afterwards.


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> However, as G mentioned, you are a sitting target while you sit and chant for one full round, and no intelligent creature is going to let you complete that spell if they can help it.




Kind of like those _forcegaging_ hags we fought.  No, wait.  We didn't know they were casting   .


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> Kind of like those _forcegaging_ hags we fought.  No, wait.  We didn't know they were casting   .




Sounds like sour grapes to me...


----------



## gfunk

*The End of Days, Part II*

Knowing that his ruse was exposed, “Alec” produced a crystal dagger from the folds of his robe and dropped it in front of him. Instantly, the mirror began to glow brightly as four beings which appeared to be composed of quicksilver emerged. In fact, they were very similar to the being that was allied with the hags except these were larger.

Having traveled the Outer Planes, Ajax recognized them as Nerra (specifically, Kalareen), beings from the Demiplane of Mirrors. 

The party sprung into action. Quickly drawing his adamantine flail, Ajax moved to the corner of the room to attract his enemies to him, thereby providing his allies with an advantage. However, rather than following him the Nerra concentrated as _mirror images_ of themselves sprung into being around their bodies.

As Tilly moved forward into melee to cover the vulnerable spellcasters, Caine tried to _slow_ his opponents and was flabbergasted to learn that while the transmutation only affected a solitary Nerra, it reflected back upon him as well, though he was able to shake off the effects.

While both Ajax and Rusty tried to _dispel_ the _mirror images_ of the Nerra, Wathros took a more active course of action as the entire room erupted in a hailstorm. The large chunks of ice came down too quickly for the druid’s foes to avoid them.

In anger, the two Nerra standing close to Caine simply raised one hand with their palms facing forward and fingers out-stretched. From their palms flew a blizzard of diamond like shards which tore into the sorcerer’s flesh, causing multiple wounds which refused to stop bleeding. Virtually standing in a line, Tilly, Rusty and Wathros received similar treatment from three more of the mirror-like beings.

Rushing back to assist his friends, Ajax struck a Nerra with his flail sending him spinning about. Seeing his chance, Tilly sprung forward with his two weapons, plunging them deep into the outsider’s stomach and liver, causing him to fall forward in a pool of his own blood.

“Stop! This bloodshed is unnecessary, simply leave us be and I pledge that you will not be harmed further,” Caine decided to make one final stab at diplomacy – however, now that one of their own had fallen, it was clear that the Nerra were resolved to fight to the death.

Hissing in pain from the shards, tearing into his flesh, Wathros brought down a _flame strike_ in the center of the room – careful to avoid his friends but instantly immolating four of the five Nerra. Between Ajax, Rusty, and Tilly ‘Alec’ fell as well.

-----------------------------

In this room, the companions found a throne upon which ‘Alec’ had been seated, notable only for the six arm-rests that adorned it. Clearly, it was once meant to seat the seemingly extinct race of Spellweavers. The large mirror, however, was what caught everyone’s attention.

The reflective surface showed six separate locations, linked in a hexagon. Five of these six rooms appeared to be constructed of stone, while the final one showed a man seated on the floor, his face a portrait of abject despair – behind him stood a sturdily constructed iron door.

“Aye! I do believe that’s our friend Alec. Why’se doin’ lookin’ so glum, I wonder?”

Caine carefully touched the mirror frame as he studied it, “This is a magical item of extreme power, of that I am certain. Possibly it is a gateway of some sort maybe a maze. Though I suppose we could enter it, I have no idea where it would take us nor if we would be able to return to this location.”

Thinking for a moment, Ajax produced the ancient dish which held the map to the Demonskar. In fact, it was the very one that led the heroes to its location. Flipping it over, the deva began to study the hexagonal pattern on the other side. Clearly, there had to be some pattern here, some sequence of rooms that had to be traveled through to reach Terceval.

Rusty grabbed the edge of the dish, pulling it down so that he could see it as well, “Laddie, I believe yer on the right track here!”

Within minutes the quick-thinking pair thought that they had deciphered a code on the artifact which, they hoped, would allow everyone to maneuver through the hexagon of rooms.

“Well, I be tinkin’ we broke the code. But one ‘o us needs to step through, first.”

Without hesitation, Ajax volunteered, “If something dangerous lurks beyond the mirror, then it is I who would least likely perish from it. Give me about twenty minutes, if you don’t see me or hear from me, well . . . “

-----------------------------

Like entering a pool of water, Ajax slowly walked into the mirror and the quicksilver-like surface parted gently as he entered. After a second of pitch black, he found himself in a non-descript stone room with six doors, each a different color.

Taking a deep breath, he walked to the red one first and opened it. He hoped that he and Rusty had been correct.

After passing through the correct sequence of doors, Ajax finally came upon the wrought iron door with a seemingly paralyzed Alec Terceval on the cold, stone floor. The angel moved to rouse him, “Alec!! I have been sent here on behalf of Jenya, the city of Cauldron needs you once more. Only you will be able to stop the march of her armies towards Red Gorge!”

Several minutes of poking and prodding later, it was clear that Alec was a completely broken man. He simply stood with his knees in his hands, rocking back and forth repeating the phrase, “When the final cage is shackled, the burning doom shall rise."

Ajax even went so far as to remove the paladin’s holy sword, hoping that it would bring him out of his stupor – but it was to no avail. As he pondered what to do next, Ajax was surprised as Jules appeared next to him. The small ball of light began to speak in Celestial, his voice like the ringing of soft bells,

“I bring greetings my celestial companion. We were able to observe you through the mirror and saw your fruitless attempt to arouse the noble paladin. Caine suggested that I _teleport_ to your location and, since I am here, it appears that we are still on the Prime Material Plane.”

The deva nodded, “Correct. We are fortunate indeed that you were able to come to my location. Return and tell the others to enter the mirror and follow the sequence of rooms as Rusty and I had discussed. I am sure we will be re-united shortly.”

-----------------------------

Linking hands, Wathros, Tilly, Caine, and Cyrano (the druid’s new rhino companion) all strode into the mirror. Though they hoped by remaining in physical contact that they would appear together in the maze, it turned out to be an incorrect assumption.

Each appeared separately in their own stone chamber, surrounded by six colored doors. Fortunately, each member of the party had carefully memorized the correct sequence of doors and were able to find their way to Ajax and Terceval in mere moments.

However, there were two exceptions. Although Jules was able to find his way in relatively short order (since he lacked hands he simply _teleported_ from one side of a door to the other), he found that he could not _teleport_ directly to Ajax himself – suggesting that the ‘maze’ as it was, existed on another plane entirely. Cyrano, however, had no such good fortune. Lacking hands and even the simple intellect required to traverse the maze, the rhino was forever stuck in the Demiplane of Mirrors – to die of starvation or, perhaps, something else . . .

Rusty and Caine did what they could to aid the paladin, but it was seemingly a lost cause. The only way out, it appeared was through the iron door. Boldly striding forward, Ajax pushed it open as the companions were momentarily blinded by sunlight. Ahead of them was a narrow passageway that opened into a larger chamber, then narrowed again before it led outside.

The lack of humidity, the bright sun, and pebbles of sand that were strewn throughout the ruined temple left little doubt as to their location – a desert.

-----------------------------

Nabthatoron rose to his spectacular 15 foot height and stood to attention. The demon had been spending the day idly wandering through the desert as he always did. This day had been fortuitous as he had the fortune to run into a very young blue dragon. Though the beast was large enough to be a challenging fight, it was not nearly powerful enough to provide a serious threat to Nabthatoron. 

Dropping the corpse from his two pincer-like hands, blood mixed with saliva trailed down from where the demon was feeding on the dragon. Bringing up one of his smaller arms, the demon cupped his hand over his eyes to shield out the glaring sun.

Something was very different . . . very wrong.

The glabrezu had been confined to this wretched temple for more than half a millennia, imprisoned by the famous mage Surabar Spellmason. As long as Spellmason’s town, Red Gorge, stood, Nabthatoron was forced to live in this prison.

However, the fates had been kind to him recently. A paladin had stumbled to this place, ostensibly to search for treasure! Incredibly, this paladin was no mere human but one of the few remaining nobles of Cauldron – before his imprisonment, Nabthatoron had been a supremely efficient ‘interrogator.’ 

Corrupting mortals, tempting them with power, that was the glabrezu’s bread and butter. It had only been a matter of time until he twisted the human’s mind, goaded him into making a brazen challenge to Cauldron’s existing nobles. Then, instead of proving himself in worthy combat, the paladin had fled like a coward into the night. 

Unfortunately, the ‘paladin’ chose to hide in the Demiplane of Mirrors rather than confront the demon again. Pity, Nabthatoron would love to rend him limb from limb now that his usefulness was at an end. But, the deed had been done, the wheels had been set in motion. Once the armies of Cauldron obliterated Spellmason’s town from the map, the demon would be free once more.

----------------------------- 

It was difficult to say who was more surprised, the companions or Nabthatoron, as he _teleported_ into the temple. Rather than seeing Alec Terceval, as he suspected, the demon instead was surrounded by a group of humanoids – more treasure-hunters perhaps?

As Ajax and Rusty strode into the room with Tilly, Wathros, and Caine in tow a towering, giant, dog-like creature simply appeared in their midst. With a muscular body, four arms (two large ones ending in deadly pincers), and eyes that radiated cold, sadistic intelligence it was the realization of their nightmares.

Gesturing briefly, Nabthatoron sent out a wave of chaotic energy to smite his prey. To his utter surprise, it had no effect! Perhaps the gods had been watching, for the three party members affected by the _chaos hammer_ were Tilly, Ajax, and Rusty – good, but free of spirit and unshackled by the laws of society!

Just as this occurred, a moment of clarity seemed to cross Alec Terecval’s visage as he stood up and screamed a blood-curdling war cry, “To arms!! Let us slay the wretch who has wronged us! Give me my sword so I may smite this demon-spawn deceiver!” Without fear, he charged the demon sans sword!

Holding the paladin's sword, Ajax drew it and threw it to Alec who deftly caught it. Unfortunately, this maneuver left the deva open to his demonic foe who neatly caught him with both his pincered arms, crushing him.

Seeing that his foe could not dodge properly, Tilly aimed for the glabrezu’s vulnerable tendons as his swords flew into motion. The vile hide of the creature, however, was extremely resistant to all but the most holy weapons and the blow was merely superficial.

The spellcasters in the party began furiously casting; Rusty’s _holy smite_ encompassed the demon, burning its unholy flesh; Wathros’ _flame strike _and Caine’s _yoke of mercy_ were both defeated by the fiend’s resistance to magic however.

Nabthatoron grimaced in pain as he continued to squeeze the life out of Ajax. Impossible! These were no mere treasure-seekers, had they perhaps come to free Terceval! No, his best laid plans would not be corrupted by these mortals! With a thought, the demon’s eyes began to glow with arcane power. His abyssal heritage allowed him to penetrate any illusion, see through any transmutation, and, most important of all, see the ethical disposition of all he faced.

At once, the glabrezu’s eyes popped open in surprise at his grappled opponent. Could it be? A deva, an astral deva!? Nabthatoron almost dropped Ajax in shock. Angels, along with archons, were among the most hated foes of demon-kind. A single angel had been known to dispatch dozens of lesser demons at once. Nevertheless, all his opponents were good and that was all the glabrezu need to know. Around him appeared an inky black fog which began to leech the life force of all the companions.

Sickened from the _unholy blight_, Alec Terceval’s sword glowed with divine power as he tore into the demon’s hide like a knife through butter. The holy properties of the weapon along with the paladin’s ability so smite evil left Nabthatoron grimacing in pain. However, both Rusty, Tilly, and Wathros failed to significantly affect the demon with their weapons or spells, while Caine tried, in vain, to coat Ajax in _grease _to allow him to escape the pincer grips.

For the next two minutes, Nabthatoron continued to weaken his foes with _unholy blights_ while he remained practically immune to their own attacks. Unable to heal himself nor escape, the light left Ajax’s eyes as the final _unholy blight_ took his life. Flinging the corpse into the desert, Nabthatoron approached Alec Terceval. Already weakened from the demon’s magic, the paladin could not stand his ground as he too fell.

With the momentary distraction, Tilly tumbled under his huge opponent and delivered a critical strike – severing one of the demon’s tendons as black, caustic blood gushed from the wound. Assuming the form of a blink dog, now possible due to his exalted vow, Wathros ran past the demon distracting him as an _enlarged_ Rusty sliced into Nabthatoron with his dwarven waraxe. Only Caine seemed to be having no success as his spells could not affect the resilient demon.

Seeing that he was losing the advantage, the glabrezu counter-attacked by uttering a single word at Rusty. Immediately, grabbing his head and dropping his axe, the dwarf reeled as the _power word stun_ knocked him senseless. As Tilly danced around the demon, Wathros continually summoned minor creatures to keep his foe occupied. All the while, both the druid and rogue moved back as if to make a defensive retreat.

Caine had seen enough bloodshed. His angelic friend had died, Alec lay motionless on the ground and his remaining companions were fighting a losing battle. Pulling a small length of rope out of his pouch he cast a brief spell on it and threw it up into the air. The rope now led into an extradimensional space which, he hoped, would provide everybody with shelter from the rampaging demon. He climbed up and screamed to his friends, “Follow me if you can!”

Nabthatoron could plainly see that the halfling could not likely damage him further. However the insufferable druid would soon fill the entire area with animals if he was not stopped. Concentrating briefly, he gestured towards the still stunned Rusty and Tilly and both began to fall upwards as the _reverse gravity _began to take effect.

The demon took wide strides out into the open desert as he moved towards Wathros, still wildshaped into a blink dog. As a final act of defiance, Wathros conjured a small air elemental over Tilly, hoping that the creature would be able to help his friend to the ground.

In the end, the druid made a valiant stand. Calling all his summoned animals to him, they surrounded Nabthatoron, trying to buy Tilly and Rusty as much time as possible. In the end, however, the demon largely ignored the lion, arrowhawk, and rhino as it rained all of its attacks on Wathros. With a sickening snap, the druid's head was twisted to an unnatural angle with a flick of a pincer, as he fell to the ground, dying.

Turning around, Nabthatoron nearly screamed with anger when he saw that Tilly and Rusty were once again land-bound, with many of their injuries healed.

“Demon! By the power o’ goddess o’ the Weave, I will crush ye’ once and for all!”

Gesturing aggressively, Rusty began to cast a spell that was so hallowed that it required a spark of his life energy. As the sanctified incantation was completed, a shower of diamonds flew from the dwarf’s outstretched hand and tore into the demon. Nabthatoron was forced to one knee as a result, the numerous wounds aggravating his pre-existing injuries.

He had had enough! The paladin was dead, the deva was dead, and the goodly druid was dead. These fools were stuck in the middle of the desert, many hundreds if not thousands of miles from Cauldron. They had failed in their mission. Though Nabthatoron sorely wanted to slay the remaining humanoids, he dared not risk his life. Not when he was so close to his goal . . . 

With a final howl of despair, Nabthatoron disappeared.

-----------------------------

Emerging from his _rope trick_, Caine moved to resuscitate Ajax and Alec Terceval. The deva was a lost cause he knew, but as he moved to the paladin, the warrior grabbed the sorcerer with two hands as he coughed up blood. 

Summoning up one final supreme act of willpower, Alec spoke his final words, "There is naught for you left in Cauldron, heroes! To return is to enter your own graves and to bring doom upon all you love! Seek the sign of the Smoking Eye if you wish to save them all!”


----------



## Lela

Well, that's two dangs and an oh, shoot.  Ajax, how we'll miss you.  It took a powerful demon to slay you, as we knew it would.

 And I was just starting to get into Wathros.  Too bad he bit it.  At least he can be revived though.  A noble death, all the same.

 Just wondering though, where was Jules during this fight?

 And is this the end for a while, or is there more that has yet to be writen?


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> And I was just starting to get into Wathros. Too bad he bit it. At least he can be revived though. A noble death, all the same.



Heh, heh, my mistake.  It turns out that Wathros actually lived -- he stabilized at negative hit points.  I guess that's what happens when you wait too long after the gaming session.



> Just wondering though, where was Jules during this fight?



I kept Jules out of the fight because he was very vulnerable to _unholy blights.  _The only contribution he had to this fight was to distract the Glabrezu (get into striking range and ready an action to _greater teleport_ away).  



> And is this the end for a while, or is there more that has yet to be writen?



Definitely there is more to go, but we will have to wait until (a) we finish the _Lich Queen's Beloved_ and (b) the next Adventure Path comes out.  Stay tuned!


----------



## MoonSaber

gfunk said:
			
		

> Heh, heh, my mistake.  It turns out that Wathros actually lived -- he stabilized at negative hit points.  I guess that's what happens when you wait too long after the gaming session.





Actually.. 
I don't think Wathros went down, the 50% miss from being a blink dog saved his sorry hide =)
I show his current HP at the end of that fight at a mighty mighty 11
Then again.. it has been a while


----------



## Lela

Gee, my players always know when their characters go into negitives.  Perhaps it's too rare an event. . .

 Mwwhahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JollyDoc

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> Actually..
> I don't think Wathros went down, the 50% miss from being a blink dog saved his sorry hide =)
> I show his current HP at the end of that fight at a mighty mighty 11
> Then again.. it has been a while




I think he just fainted dead away from fright   

Shackled City will be on hiatus for the next 3-4 weeks.  Once Gfunk's Liche Queen arc is finished, Shackled City will return...hopefully with all the same characters


----------



## MoonSaber

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> I think he just fainted dead away from fright




Well, there is that too.

"Fetch me my brown pants!"


----------



## JollyDoc

Just a few housekeeping notes, and this is no reflection on Gfunk.  Some of this info he was not privy too, since he is not DM'ing the adventure, so I'm just going to clarify a few points.

Nabthatoron was not imprisoned in the abandoned temple where Alek Tercival was found.  He was bound to the PRIME due to his defeat at the hands of Surabar Spellmason.  He was actually residing in the Demonskar, and had been scrying on Alek.  Alek had originally stumbled across Vaprak's Voice, the home of the hags, not the desert temple.  There he fell under the hags Domination ability because he had drank the Amaranth elixir, making him stronger, but sapping his willpower (ie...+8 strength, -4 wisdom...for the record, Rusty drank the same thing prior to the hag fight).  He became a pawn of the hags, who gifted him to Nabthatoron.  The demon saw his chance to gain revenge of the descendents of Spellmason by having Alek go to Cauldron and issue the challenge there, thus instigating the riot and the declaration of war by Cauldron on the Chisel.  Nabthatoron planned for the army of Cauldron to destroy Red Gorge, thus ending his exile.  
All along, Alek believed the hags were truly archons, and he trusted them, in his diminished state.  When he returned to them after making his challenge, they instructed him to enter the Starry Mirror.  They told him he would see prophecies of the future there.  However, once he entered the mirror, he found himself in the desert temple, and was trapped there.  He had been there for weeks when the Bright Axes found him, and was insane with despair at his predicament, and his betrayal by the 'celestials.'  When the party found Alek, Nabthatoron had to act to prevent them from freeing him and having him retract his challenge, thus sparing Red Gorge.  Causing Alek's death was the most direct means of doing this, though he would have preferred to prolong the paladin's torment.  

Hope this clarifies a few things.


----------



## Lela

I think Gfunk still pulled it together quite nicely, all things considered (I liked it).  Thanks for the info though JD.  Amazing the changes that can come about in storyline with the DM and Player perspective.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> I think Gfunk still pulled it together quite nicely, all things considered (I liked it).  Thanks for the info though JD.  Amazing the changes that can come about in storyline with the DM and Player perspective.




Oh, I agree completely. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful to G for doing this, and I think he did a great job.  These were just little plot details that he could not have known in the first place (unless he read the adventure...hmmm)


----------



## Nightingale 7

Well,it could have gone worse...One casualty is not too bad a result I suppose.The paladin is pretty much destined to die campaign-wise,so...I guess you guys were lucky,kind off.(And when I say destined to die,I don't mean in an arbitrary way.The fact that Alec leaps upon the Glabrezu,heedless of personal safety,coupled with the fact that he is the first on the demon's "to do" list,leads me to the realisation that not many groups who run through the adventure path,are going to make it with the paladin intact)

Celestials die at an alarming rate from the fiends.I wonder if Joachim will keep Ajax,or go for a new character,LESS affected by that wretched Unholy Blight.This spell seems to be fast becoming a "favorite",eh Jollydoc?


----------



## Lela

I wonder if they could start up with the _Holy Smite_ attack.  Rusty could go nuts on them with it.  As it is, the whole group is already immune to it.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Too bad it's only a domain spell.No more than one memorized each day.


----------



## Joachim

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Well,it could have gone worse...One casualty is not too bad a result I suppose.The paladin is pretty much destined to die campaign-wise,so...I guess you guys were lucky,kind off.(And when I say destined to die,I don't mean in an arbitrary way.The fact that Alec leaps upon the Glabrezu,heedless of personal safety,coupled with the fact that he is the first on the demon's "to do" list,leads me to the realisation that not many groups who run through the adventure path,are going to make it with the paladin intact)




Let me put it this way...the paladin SUCKED.  His stats were terrible, feat selection worthless.  He was 9th level, and had a total +10 to hit, including strength, magic weapon, etc.  He was made to die.


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Well,it could have gone worse...One casualty is not too bad a result I suppose.The paladin is pretty much destined to die campaign-wise,so...I guess you guys were lucky,kind off.(And when I say destined to die,I don't mean in an arbitrary way.The fact that Alec leaps upon the Glabrezu,heedless of personal safety,coupled with the fact that he is the first on the demon's "to do" list,leads me to the realisation that not many groups who run through the adventure path,are going to make it with the paladin intact)
> 
> Celestials die at an alarming rate from the fiends.I wonder if Joachim will keep Ajax,or go for a new character,LESS affected by that wretched Unholy Blight.This spell seems to be fast becoming a "favorite",eh Jollydoc?




Hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way...the paladin SUCKED.  His stats were terrible, feat selection worthless.  He was 9th level, and had a total +10 to hit, including strength, magic weapon, etc.  He was made to die.




However, to be fair, Alek's insanity was giving him a neg 2 penalty on all attacks, saves and skill checks.  In addition, he also suffered a -6 to his wisdom score, giving him a Wis of 6.  He had also lost the effects of the Amaranth elixir, so instead of a 20 strength, he only had a 12.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> However, to be fair, Alek's insanity was giving him a neg 2 penalty on all attacks, saves and skill checks. In addition, he also suffered a -6 to his wisdom score, giving him a Wis of 6. He had also lost the effects of the Amaranth elixir, so instead of a 20 strength, he only had a 12.



So yeah, he sucked.  Ah well, Paladins always dream of dying in combat against evil outsiders and suchlike, it's no great loss.


----------



## JollyDoc

Tallarn said:
			
		

> So yeah, he sucked.  Ah well, Paladins always dream of dying in combat against evil outsiders and suchlike, it's no great loss.




Like I said


----------



## Lela

He wasn't much of a fighting Paladin anyway.  Kinda like a certain PC who hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

It seems that celestials don't last that long. What were the odds for Ajax escaping the grapple?


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> It seems that celestials don't last that long. What were the odds for Ajax escaping the grapple?




Abysmal.  The glabrezu had something along the lines of a +40 grapple check.  However, when Caine greased Ajax, I think he received a +10 bonus to escape...he just rolled poorly.


----------



## bbarrington

After a month long break my group got together today to continue playing the Adventure Path as well. They are playing Zenith Trajectory and entered the Kuo-toan shrine for the first time today. All five PCs were 7th lvl.

Naturally, my group did not go in the front door. They NEVER do. The rogue detected the greater glyph trap on the front door and the party abjurer with the insane spell craft was able to discern how bad it was. So, they take the long way around, beat up the mummy, and find the blatant seceret back door into the temple.

Here is where things got a little strange. The secret door comes out at the base of the 70ft statue to Blipdoolpoolp. No big deal, right? Not with my PC's. The cohort cleric of St. Cuthbert uses stone shape to rearrange the bottom of the statue into a small cylinder. The statue comes crashing down from its own weight, destroying several platforms and Kuo-toan whips and soldiers along with it, all while the PC's are hanging out in the secert passage.

Little did the PC's know is the now toppled and broken statue was the source of the advanced unhallow and whips lightning bolt bonus. They now easily whup up on the whips and confront the not quite ready senior cleric. The enlarged dwarf fighter crits the cleric and destroys him. This happens at the end of round 19. The next round the Eyrines shows up but only a single PC is out in the open shrine. She runs in and warns everyone. As the Eyrines tries to flush them out with Unholy Blights I end up getting her too close to the PCs and they smack her down with blessed weapons. No PC ever went below half hit points during the whole encounter.

My PC's words of wisdom: NEVER use the front door.


----------



## Lela

Oi vey.


----------



## gfunk

Bbarington -- very interesting.  We clearly had very bad luck taking the front door.  Interestingly our Rogue DID check for the Greater Glyph as well but failed his roll, so our two tanks ate it.  Since the door was already "disabled," we figured we might as well go in the front door.  How wrong we were . . . 

But, truth be told, things were much easier the second time around when we were prepared.  Your party's use of good-aligned weapons was key I think -- an advantage we didn't have in our first run into the temple.


----------



## JollyDoc

bbarrington said:
			
		

> After a month long break my group got together today to continue playing the Adventure Path as well. They are playing Zenith Trajectory and entered the Kuo-toan shrine for the first time today. All five PCs were 7th lvl.
> 
> Naturally, my group did not go in the front door. They NEVER do. The rogue detected the greater glyph trap on the front door and the party abjurer with the insane spell craft was able to discern how bad it was. So, they take the long way around, beat up the mummy, and find the blatant seceret back door into the temple.
> 
> Here is where things got a little strange. The secret door comes out at the base of the 70ft statue to Blipdoolpoolp. No big deal, right? Not with my PC's. The cohort cleric of St. Cuthbert uses stone shape to rearrange the bottom of the statue into a small cylinder. The statue comes crashing down from its own weight, destroying several platforms and Kuo-toan whips and soldiers along with it, all while the PC's are hanging out in the secert passage.
> 
> Little did the PC's know is the now toppled and broken statue was the source of the advanced unhallow and whips lightning bolt bonus. They now easily whup up on the whips and confront the not quite ready senior cleric. The enlarged dwarf fighter crits the cleric and destroys him. This happens at the end of round 19. The next round the Eyrines shows up but only a single PC is out in the open shrine. She runs in and warns everyone. As the Eyrines tries to flush them out with Unholy Blights I end up getting her too close to the PCs and they smack her down with blessed weapons. No PC ever went below half hit points during the whole encounter.
> 
> My PC's words of wisdom: NEVER use the front door.





Interesting, but I have to say I believe you were lenient and generous with your PC's.  Allowing them to topple the statue with a simple stone shape, without the whips and the clerics being aware of it furthermore (did the Kuo-toans not hear the spellcasting or see the priest performing the spell?) was very generous indeed.  Then the erinyes...hmmm the fact that she allowed herself to stand toe to toe with the party and get beaten up by Blessed weapons (another strange coincidence, that an entire party should be equipped with Blessed weapons).  Why didn't she stay out of range by flying and pepper them with arrows.  She can teleport at will, you know?


----------



## JollyDoc

Another point, Stone Shape affects 10 cubic feet (one 10 X10 X10 cube) plus 1 cubic foot per level.  Assuming the cohort cleric had to be at least one level lower then his 7th level leader, the max. volume that could have been effected was 16 cubic feet.  I'm quite sure that a statue 70 feet tall with 15 foot diameter has more volume than that.  Again, quite a generous judgement on your part.


----------



## Ghostknight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Another point, Stone Shape affects 10 cubic feet (one 10 X10 X10 cube) plus 1 cubic foot per level.  Assuming the cohort cleric had to be at least one level lower then his 7th level leader, the max. volume that could have been effected was 16 cubic feet.  I'm quite sure that a statue 70 feet tall with 15 foot diameter has more volume than that.  Again, quite a generous judgement on your part.




Depends on iterpretation.  If he is only aiming at the base of the statue then is quite easy to use that volume to destabilise it to come down, he doesn't need to reshape the entire statue for that.

However, he should have been under fire from the surrounding archers etc and I am surprised that the high priest would not have been ready for them.  It does appear that you play the NPCs to their full capabilities and intelligent, many DMs fail to be as nasty with NPCs as the PCs are.


----------



## JollyDoc

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Depends on iterpretation.  If he is only aiming at the base of the statue then is quite easy to use that volume to destabilise it to come down, he doesn't need to reshape the entire statue for that.
> 
> However, he should have been under fire from the surrounding archers etc and I am surprised that the high priest would not have been ready for them.  It does appear that you play the NPCs to their full capabilities and intelligent, many DMs fail to be as nasty with NPCs as the PCs are.




My point exactly.  Kuo-toans have wonderful spot checks and can even see invisible of ethereal creatures as long as they are in imotion.  I find it hard to believe they would not have been all over the priest when he entered the room.  Also, as you say, the high priest should have gotten involved as well.


----------



## bbarrington

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Interesting, but I have to say I believe you were lenient and generous with your PC's.  Allowing them to topple the statue with a simple stone shape, without the whips and the clerics being aware of it furthermore (did the Kuo-toans not hear the spellcasting or see the priest performing the spell?) was very generous indeed.  Then the erinyes...hmmm the fact that she allowed herself to stand toe to toe with the party and get beaten up by Blessed weapons (another strange coincidence, that an entire party should be equipped with Blessed weapons).  Why didn't she stay out of range by flying and pepper them with arrows.  She can teleport at will, you know?




In reading over my post I wasn't too clear in how the whole encounter went down. The PC's came out the secret door in the back which according to the map is covered by the landing above. This afforded them cover from the kuo-toans 60ft above on the third level. They also only had hand-crossbows which aren't too effective at that distance. The whips did see them and got off a lightning bolt at the party.

At this point the player with the cohort decided to use stone shape to rearrange the base of the statue so it would come down on its own weight. The rest of the party then retreated into passage and she cast the spell. I had the whips on the other side of the main stairway casting their buffs as well as charging the next lightning bolt. They were not ready for this tactic. After the spell was cast I rolled scatter to see which direction the statue would fall. It fell forward and to the left taking out a whip and two soldiers on the upper level. Remember this thing is 70' tall... The entire left side of the room was destroyed and now full of rubble. The PCs then came back in to finish of the remaining whips and soldiers.

The problem with bringing the cleric out is that according to the module he is not ready to come out until four minutes after the PCs first enter the shrine. It takes four minutes for him to don his full plate even with the slaves help.

The Erinyes was a round too late to be effective. The party had finished off the cleric and were now hiding in his chambers. The dwarf fighter was enlarged and buffed and when the party cleric saw it was a devil outside he used his oil of bless weapon. The ranger in the party then did the same. I knew she was toast now. I sent her in 5ft to cast an uholy blight which caught a few neutral PCs who all made their saves. The dwarf and ranger then moved forward and both smacked her good. According to her tactics she was then going to teleport out. Only another PC had used the other door and come from behind to block her way out. I then had her cast teleport while she was in a threatened area. The dwarf then rolled a 20 with his blessed dwarven waraxe which now autocrited her. After 45 points of damage her chance of making a Concentration check was almost nil. I think I rolled less than a five. In retrospect I should have bull rushed the blocking PC and flew to freedom.

To be honest, my players brought their "A" game Sunday and schooled me. In doing so we had probably our best session in months. No hard feelings on my part!


----------



## gfunk

bbarrington said:
			
		

> I then had her cast teleport while she was in a threatened area. The dwarf then rolled a 20 with his blessed dwarven waraxe which now autocrited her. After 45 points of damage her chance of making a Concentration check was almost nil. I think I rolled less than a five.



Here's one problem. An Eryines has a Concentration of +17, meaning that she only needed a 5 or higher on a d20 to cast _greater teleport_ on the defensive. This would have negated the AoO.

But, every now and then, PCs should felx their muscles and kick some arse.  I'm glad your gaming session was an enjoyable one!


----------



## bbarrington

gfunk said:
			
		

> Here's one problem. An Eryines has a Concentration of +17, meaning that she only needed a 5 or higher on a d20 to cast _greater teleport_ on the defensive. This would have negated the AoO.
> 
> But, every now and then, PCs should felx their muscles and kick some arse.  I'm glad your gaming session was an enjoyable one!




Actually, she was advanced with a concentration of 20. She would have only failed on a 1. I just forgot to have her cast on defense. Knew I forgot something... Oh well, I'll just have to have Zenith and the Invisible Stalker whup up on them next time. 

BTW JollyDoc, have you seen Dungeon 107 yet? I'm hoping its at my FLGS this week.


----------



## Lela

Here's hoping no one ever lets Gfunk DM.  Regardless of the fun for the readers, a TPK twice a session could be a problem.


----------



## JollyDoc

bbarrington said:
			
		

> Actually, she was advanced with a concentration of 20. She would have only failed on a 1. I just forgot to have her cast on defense. Knew I forgot something... Oh well, I'll just have to have Zenith and the Invisible Stalker whup up on them next time.
> 
> BTW JollyDoc, have you seen Dungeon 107 yet? I'm hoping its at my FLGS this week.




I have not yet.  I subscribe to it, so I generally get it roughly the same time as the local stores.  I hope it comes in this week, or next at the latest.  I'll be very interested to see what is in store.


----------



## Ghostknight

bbarrington said:
			
		

> After the spell was cast I rolled scatter to see which direction the statue would fall. It fell forward and to the left taking out a whip and two soldiers on the upper level. Remember this thing is 70' tall... The entire left side of the room was destroyed and now full of rubble. The PCs then came back in to finish of the remaining whips and soldiers.




I don't have the module to see the dimensions, but unless the room is tiny, I don't see how the statue would have taken out soldiers standing on a ledge of sixty feet high.  using basic geomtry, dropping a perpindular results in a base of 36 feet.  So unless the room is less than thirty six feet wide at that point, the statued hits below the ledge!  (As I say, not having the module I have no idea of the actual location)  I assume that a room with a seventy foot statue is more than fourty feet long.  If it is the wall directly behind the statue, unless the ledge is flimsy I don't see the statue having the momentum to smash the ledge.

Just my 2c worth - please excuse the nitpicking


----------



## busker

My FLGS had Dungeon 107 already and the adventure path gets pretty strange.  I can't wait to see what this group does.  I'm really enjoying this Story Hour.  I'm running a group through the adventures, too, and it is sort of fun for me to compare my guys to yours.

-busker


----------



## Lela

What I'm really finding fun is the contrast between the two groups.  Good and Evil is portrayed to the extremes in either group.  Entropy first with Pez and later, to a greater severity, with Caine.  While Joachim already had a good contrast to Amal, Rusty provides another base.  Really, the extent is amazing.

Assuming enough of them live, I wouldn't be surprised to see the two groups come to an Epic face off.  JollyDoc might just sit back and watch while the players play against themselves.  I think he's done it before.  Always entertaining.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> What I'm really finding fun is the contrast between the two groups.  Good and Evil is portrayed to the extremes in either group.  Entropy first with Pez and later, to a greater severity, with Caine.  While Joachim already had a good contrast to Amal, Rusty provides another base.  Really, the extent is amazing.
> 
> Assuming enough of them live, I wouldn't be surprised to see the two groups come to an Epic face off.  JollyDoc might just sit back and watch while the players play against themselves.  I think he's done it before.  Always entertaining.





As I've said before, I plan for Entropy and Co to play a large part in the latter parts of the adventure path.  Wouldn't everyone love to see Epic Caine go toe to toe with Epic Entropy?


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> As I've said before, I plan for Entropy and Co to play a large part in the latter parts of the adventure path. Wouldn't everyone love to see Epic Caine go toe to toe with Epic Entropy?



Well, that whole Peace thing might put a damper on Caine's can of woop all. But I think it would be hilarious for the Aura of Peace or Yoke of Mercy to affect Entropy. I mean, that would be viscious.

Of course, her +Infinity Will save might be a problem but I'm sure that can be solved. For example, an _Antimagic __Field_ could be just the thing Caine could use to take her down. Have a Tank close the distance with some kind of _Quickened Dimension Door_ positioned above the field and drop into place (possibly onto her) and start a grapple.

Hmmmm, I wonder if that could really work. . .


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, that whole Peace thing might put a damper on Caine's can of woop all. But I think it would be hilarious for the Aura of Peace or Yoke of Mercy to affect Entropy. I mean, that would be viscious.
> 
> Of course, her +Infinity Will save might be a problem but I'm sure that can be solved. For example, an _Antimagic __Field_ could be just the thing Caine could use to take her down. Have a Tank close the distance with some kind of _Quickened Dimension Door_ positioned above the field and drop into place (possibly onto her) and start a grapple.
> 
> Hmmmm, I wonder if that could really work. . .




Hmmm...thanks for the idea


----------



## gfunk

Assuming Caine survives to epic levels and actually goes head to head with Entropy (both assumptions are tenuous, but let's continue for the sake of discussion), he would be quite well equipped to take her down.

For one, he has no magic items to speak of, making him effectively immune to _disjunction_.  Furthermore, his Calming Aura will have a DC of 27 which is not a cakewalk save even for Entropy.

In addition to his host of abilities from Apostle of Peace and high-level benefits of Vow of Poverty, it would be an interesting battle indeed.


----------



## Lela

Caine can't hurt Entropy.  Entropy can't hurt Caine.

  One of the most fascinating battles to the death of all time. . .

 Solution?  _Antimagic Field_ is always the answer.


----------



## bbarrington

So, when do you guys plan to start playing the 5th adventure? I got it last Thursday and I'm really interested in seeing how your characters deal with this one........


----------



## JollyDoc

bbarrington said:
			
		

> So, when do you guys plan to start playing the 5th adventure? I got it last Thursday and I'm really interested in seeing how your characters deal with this one........





Well, I'm on the Dungeon subscription list, which usually means I'm one of the last ones to get the latest issue, so I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## JollyDoc

This just in...I finally received the latest installment of the path, and the Smoking Eye looks pretty awesome so far!  With any luck, events with the Liche Queen over in Gfunk's SH should be wrapping up in the next 2-3 weeks.  Then our group will be resuming the adventure path, and new updates will be forthcoming.  

PS...I have just been invited to participate in a live chat forum here on ENWorld about the SH.  Kind of a live Q & A with some of the writers of the SH's.  It's tentatively scheduled for Wed, Feb 18 at 7pm CST.  I'll keep everyone posted on details as they come.  Hope to talk 'live' with some of you there!


----------



## Lela

That should be a great time to try out my new IRC client.  Not that I've used IRC in more than a year but still.


----------



## gfunk

Sunday Night Preview!!


The boys are back in town!
The Glabrezu leaves our intrepid heroes a departing present.
Ajax and Tercival are laid to rest as the party continues their adventures in the 507th Layer of the Abyss -- Occipitus!


----------



## Lela

> Ajax and Tercival are laid to rest as the party continues their adventures in the 507th Layer of the Abyss -- Occipitus!



 Oh, holy bantha trumpet of giant dragon flies!!!!!!!!

  P.S.
 That's either an extremely fitting burial place for a Celestial or the worst possible grave site one could be given. I'll have to think on that one. . .


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

How'd you get there? Well, now you have both of your parties a'walkin' the planes...


----------



## Joachim

The 2 story hour boards have been quiet...too quiet.


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> The 2 story hour boards have been quiet...too quiet.



So, who's planning something?  Gfunk or JollyDoc. . .


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> So, who's planning something?  Gfunk or JollyDoc. . .




Well, we obviously ran Shackled City this past Sunday, so this will be the update forthcoming.  This latest installment promises to be compelling on many levels and Joachim's newest character (what's this, eight now?  Nine?) is the biggest and baddest to date...or is he?

BTW, Tercival and Ajax were interred on the prime, not in the Abyss.  

See you soon.


----------



## Lela

Great Yondalla, he's playing a NG Halfling.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Well, we obviously ran Shackled City this past Sunday, so this will be the update forthcoming.



Just a quick question: Isn't there also one more update due for gfunk's Gith SH? 

PS: Looking forward to your new character, Joachim!!!


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> ...and Joachim's newest character (what's this, eight now?  Nine?)...




Well, I haven't made a cleric yet, and those are the only characters that I seem to be able to make that don't die immediately.  So, of course, my next character will be a...


----------



## Lela

NG Cleric Halfling of Yondalla.  j/k

 Paladin.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Just a quick question: Isn't there also one more update due for gfunk's Gith SH?
> 
> PS: Looking forward to your new character, Joachim!!!




Why yes...I think you're right.  We'll have to speak to Mr. Funk about that.  After this Sunday, we won't be running our game for the next two weeks due to folks being out of town, so he should have plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## MoonSaber

I'd love to ask Barrington if his Cleric that used Stoneshape actually touched the base of the statue, since that spell is range "Touch", and if he didn't, why that is allowed.  Have to set myself up for such interesting things, since I have that spell and have considered it 'mostly useless'.

On a note of relief for my fellow gamers, I finally took Joachim's tip and ordered the Core book set from walmart.com (only $63 including shipping!) so I will finally have the actual books!


-AKA Wathros the Druid


----------



## JollyDoc

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> I'd love to ask Barrington if his Cleric that used Stoneshape actually touched the base of the statue, since that spell is range "Touch", and if he didn't, why that is allowed.  Have to set myself up for such interesting things, since I have that spell and have considered it 'mostly useless'.
> 
> On a note of relief for my fellow gamers, I finally took Joachim's tip and ordered the Core book set from walmart.com (only $63 including shipping!) so I will finally have the actual books!
> 
> 
> -AKA Wathros the Druid




Ah, I'm sure we will all be glad never to have to hear again the phrase, "Does anyone have a (insert name of manual here) I can borrow?"


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Ah, I'm sure we will all be glad never to have to hear again the phrase, "Does anyone have a (insert name of manual here) I can borrow?"



 C'mon, JollyDoc. You, gfunk and Joachim know those tomes by heart. You can lend them to the other.


----------



## bbarrington

MoonSaber said:
			
		

> I'd love to ask Barrington if his Cleric that used Stoneshape actually touched the base of the statue, since that spell is range "Touch", and if he didn't, why that is allowed.  Have to set myself up for such interesting things, since I have that spell and have considered it 'mostly useless'.
> 
> -AKA Wathros the Druid





Yeah, she was touching the base of the statue. She was out of sight of the whips at the time as well since they had backed away from the statue while their next bolt was charging. She was also under the cover of the statues upper platform so the kuo-toa on the third level could not see her. Even if they could they only had hand crossbows...

BTW, they finished Zenith Trajectory last Sunday. The kuo-toa assassin outside Zenith's chamber almost killed the abjurer. The party failed the Spot checks and the assassin spent three rounds focusing on the abjurer, who just happened to be at the back of the party. He rolled a 4 on his Fort save but he has a level of cleric along with the Luck domain. He then ended up just barely making the save... Lucky bastard.   

-bbarrington


----------



## MoonSaber

bbarrington said:
			
		

> Yeah, she was touching the base of the statue. She was out of sight of the whips at the time as well since they had backed away from the statue while their next bolt was charging. She was also under the cover of the statues upper platform so the kuo-toa on the third level could not see her. Even if they could they only had hand crossbows...
> -bbarrington




Ahhh.. no wisdom gleaned *sigh*

Thanks for clearing that up Bbarrington!

-Aka Wathros


----------



## gfunk

Monday Preview

We continue our journey through the Abyss!
We meet some new friends including a half-fiend wizard and a planar champion.
Caine *finally* gets a chance to use Diplomacy, in the Abyss no less!
Tilly, Wathros, and Rusty show their offensive prowess as they take down two very powerful foes in a remote Cathedral in Occipitus.
Joachim's new character gets smacked down by a Salamander Noble.


----------



## Lela

He's definitally not a Cleric then.  My guess is the Planer Champion, assuming Paladin's out.  Joachim seems to tend to fighting types and the wizard, though the AC can be pumped up, just doesn't strike me as him.

 Why half-fiend on the Wizard though?  Doesn't the EL hurt a spellcasting class a lot?


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> He's definitally not a Cleric then.  My guess is the Planer Champion, assuming Paladin's out.  Joachim seems to tend to fighting types and the wizard, though the AC can be pumped up, just doesn't strike me as him.
> 
> Why half-fiend on the Wizard though?  Doesn't the EL hurt a spellcasting class a lot?




The half-fiend wizard in reference is an NPC...stay tuned.

PS G...you forgot to mention that the noble salamander incidient was the SECOND time Joachim's new character got smacked down in as many weeks.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> The half-fiend wizard in reference is an NPC...stay tuned.



I was thinking so.  I couldn't think of a reason someone in this gorup would want to do that.  The higher Int just wouldn't be benifit enough for me, even with the Spell-Like abilities.  Of course, I'm sure Gfunk could make it nasty anyway.  He's like that.  Also, he might not fit into the group all that well. . .


----------



## Mortepierre

Finally coming out of the shadows to congratulate Jollydoc on an amazing work and Gfunk on amazing powergaming   

Yours is one of the only 3 SH I actually spent time compiling in a Word file (and then transforming into PDF with pics and footnotes), the other two being In Hextor's Name and Sep's SH. 190 pages and counting for yours   

Gfunk, two things if I may.

1) might I suggest including the "Ascetic" mention in your next update of Caine's powers? Would make it easier on people trying to backtrack how you built up your character.

2) given an Archon can only teleport himself and (up to) *50 pounds of objects*, could you explain how Caine's celestial familiar managed to teleport live persons in the past? (even if they were dead, like Tilly's remains, logic would suggest they weighed more than 50 lbs, no?)

On a side note, did you notice that many of the Upper Planar races described both in MM and BoED receive different elemental resistance according to each book? Eladrins for instance are supposed to resist fire if you follow MM but resist acid instead in BoED    I wonder if that was a sneak errata or a typo...


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> The half-fiend wizard in reference is an NPC...stay tuned.
> 
> PS G...you forgot to mention that the noble salamander incidient was the SECOND time Joachim's new character got smacked down in as many weeks.




The noble salamander was a smack-down, to be true (all resulting from how the room was set-up and spell like abilities, but getting beat about the head and shoulder was my fault), but I don't consider the first event a smack-down.  Being neutralized by a spell that allows no save (any guesses anyone?) doesn't really impact my ego at all...its just part of playing the party tank.

Funny...y'all have seemed to forget how the encounter with the Bebilith went...hmmm.  Remember that while you are beating on your chest, there, Mr. DM.


----------



## gfunk

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Yours is one of the only 3 SH I actually spent time compiling in a Word file (and then transforming into PDF with pics and footnotes), the other two being In Hextor's Name and Sep's SH. 190 pages and counting for yours



Cool, was it similar to my own compiled CotSQ PDF?



> 1) might I suggest including the "Ascetic" mention in your next update of Caine's powers? Would make it easier on people trying to backtrack how you built up your character.



Not sure what you mean here, could you please elaborate?



> 2) given an Archon can only teleport himself and (up to) *50 pounds of objects*, could you explain how Caine's celestial familiar managed to teleport live persons in the past? (even if they were dead, like Tilly's remains, logic would suggest they weighed more than 50 lbs, no?)



Heh, I guess I missed the objects part.  But Jules has only teleported a living creature a few times in memory (one being the evil halfling from Zenith Trajectory).  The other times he either carried a dead Tilly, Tilly's equipment, or (in the lastest session) party members inside a bag of holding.  And, believe it or not, Tilly's naked body weights ~36 lbs.



> On a side note, did you notice that many of the Upper Planar races described both in MM and BoED receive different elemental resistance according to each book?



Yeah, probably a typo.  But we haven't had the opportunity to fight any of them.  That's a job for Entropy and Co.


----------



## Mortepierre

gfunk said:
			
		

> Cool, was it similar to my own compiled CotSQ PDF?




A lot. Still have to work on editing a bit though. Not having all the issues of Dungeon containing the Adventure Path series makes it difficult to include all the pics I wanted to add (though copyright is probably an issue there..    )




			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean here, could you please elaborate?




Well, unless I am mistaken, Caine is built according to the Ascetic character template from BoED, no? It's that template that allows him to have so many bonus Exalted feats compared to say, a "normal" Sorcerer that would just have taken up Exalted feats along the way. Thus including Ascetic somewhere in his description would help methink. A similar case would be applying the Saint template from BoED and failing to write it down. People would see a character with many nifty powers but possibly fail to understand how he got them in the first place.




			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Heh, I guess I missed the objects part.  But Jules has only teleported a living creature a few times in memory (one being the evil halfling from Zenith Trajectory).  The other times he either carried a dead Tilly, Tilly's equipment, or (in the lastest session) party members inside a bag of holding.  And, believe it or not, Tilly's naked body weights ~36 lbs




True, I forgot 3.5 D&D halflings were feather light nowadays. I guess I am still picturing the _healthy_ halflings from Tolkien


----------



## gfunk

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Well, unless I am mistaken, Caine is built according to the Ascetic character template from BoED, no?



Not exactly, it's called the Vow of Poverty feat.  I did mention that in my character outline, but I'll be sure to make it clearer in the next Caine update toninght.  BTW, he took a level of Apostle of Peace.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Not exactly, it's called the Vow of Poverty feat. I did mention that in my character outline, but I'll be sure to make it clearer in the next Caine update toninght. BTW, he took a level of Apostle of Peace.



Nice!


----------



## Mortepierre

gfunk said:
			
		

> Not exactly, it's called the Vow of Poverty feat.  I did mention that in my character outline, but I'll be sure to make it clearer in the next Caine update toninght.  BTW, he took a level of Apostle of Peace.




And you're absolutely correct. I guess I started to call it the "Ascetic template" partly because Sep does in his SH and partly because (on p.30 of BoED) the text uses _ascetic_ multiple times to describe the person receiving the powers of Voluntary Poverty. Mea culpa


----------



## Lela

It's the same thing.  You just gain it by taking the feat.


----------



## Mortepierre

Lela said:
			
		

> It's the same thing.  You just gain it by taking the feat.




Actually, the feat is just one of the two prerequisites for walking the path of Voluntary Poverty. I like to think there is more role-play involved in that (as Caine superbly demonstrated) than just game mechanics


----------



## Lela

The other prerequisite being the forsaking of all valubles?  Good point.  I certainly agree that the RP factor shouldn't be ignored by any means.  Caine was the reason I bought the BoED after all.

Speeaking of BoED, Gfunk and Joachim, I wanted to run an idea past you (seeing as you have experience with these books and all).  Using the PHB, BOED, and SS I was considering making a Sucubus (sp?) with the Vow of Poverty.  Afterwords (13th) I wanted to try out some Paladin levels (enough for Divine Grace) and then, pending DM approval, Templar from DotF.

What do ya think?


----------



## Mortepierre

Lela said:
			
		

> Speeaking of BoED, Gfunk and Joachim, I wanted to run an idea past you (seeing as you have experience with these books and all).  Using the PHB, BOED, and SS I was considering making a Sucubus (sp?) with the Vow of Poverty.  Afterwords (13th) I wanted to try out some Paladin levels (enough for Divine Grace) and then, pending DM approval, Templar from DotF.
> 
> What do ya think?




Succubus paladin? Sounds like a prime candidate for the _Sanctified Creature_ template (BoED p.187)   

For a second I thought you had written _Vow of Abstinence_. Got a good laugh out of it


----------



## LightPhoenix

*pant* *wheeze*

I just read through all 29 pages.  I'm going to pass out.

Tilly owns!


----------



## gfunk

Lela, 

A Succubus Paladin is a cool idea RP wise but you need to remember that her subtypes of [Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri] will remain.  This means that she will be affected by both _Unholy Blights_ (because she is lawful good) and _Holy Smites_ (because her subtype is still Evil).  This is taken from Savage Species.

As Mortepierre mentioned, you may want to have the Succubus a victim of the _Sanctify the Wicked_ spell in the BoED.  This gives creatures the Sanctified template and, IIRC, should get rid of your evil subtype.  The bad news is that you lose all of your supernatural abilities (although the BoED shows some glaring inconsistencies on what you actually lose).

LightPhoenix,

Great to have you on board and I'm sure Tilly's player (Chris) is glad to have a fan.  After Caine buffed him in the latest battle, the halfling OWNZ demons.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> ...I'm sure Tilly's player (Chris) is glad to have a fan.  After Caine buffed him in the latest battle, the halfling OWNZ demons.



I hope you mean "another fan" for we all love that little halfling!


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Lela,
> 
> A Succubus Paladin is a cool idea RP wise but you need to remember that her subtypes of [Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri] will remain.  This means that she will be affected by both _Unholy Blights_ (because she is lawful good) and _Holy Smites_ (because her subtype is still Evil).  This is taken from Savage Species.




And not to mention that she would likewise be affected by Chaos Hammers and Order's Wrath as well.


----------



## Lela

Yeah, I noticed that everything would affect it.  And everything would _Detect _it too.

 Let's see, with the Scantified Creature template I'd lose Telepathy, Alternate Form, Energy Drain, Tounges, and all Spell-Likes.

 I'd essentially be a demon-looking good it (no ability to change forms) with high stats and Spell Resistance.  Ouch.  I realize the spell-likes aren't all useable but they do make the outsider what it is.  And without Alternate Form I'd be in trouble.

 Nimbus of Light would deflect most of the "EVILLLLLL!!!!!!!!  Kill it!!!!!!" problems.  I'd just have to be careful about the weakneses.  Never-the-less, it's still tempting to go Sanctified.  Excepting, of course, the +2 EL.  Yuck.

 Where were the glaring errors?


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Where were the glaring errors?



BoED says that you lose all of your supernatural abilities when you become sanctified.  But the Red Dragon used in the example retained its breath weapon.  The designer (Wyatt, I think) was quoted as saying that you only lose "evil" supernatural abilities.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## Lela

Do you know where that quote is?


----------



## gfunk

Hey guys, I have three more updates to go (1 for Lich Queen and 2 for Shackled City) but, in the meantime, I thought you would enjoy seeing where Caine is now -- after 2 gaming sessions into "The Test of the Eversmoking Eye."

*Caine (Sorcerer 9/Apostle of Peace 1)* 
-------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 10d4+30 (56 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 27 (+2 Dex, +9 armor [exalted], +3 natural, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+3 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff +1 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff +1 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty/Nonviolence), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance, mind shielding, DR 5/magic
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills:* Concentration +15, Spellcraft +13, Diplomacy +25, Speak Languages +6 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon], Knowledge (Arcana) +9
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Heighten Spell, Holy Radiance [Exalted], Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff, this plain looking man is cloaked in a radiant light. You know without a doubt that he is a champion of good and is favored by the powers of the Upper Planes._

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation. His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed. He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence. To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr. Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron.

Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature. However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty):* Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch. Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily. In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities:

a) Exalted AC bonus +7

b) Six bonus exalted feats

c) *Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment.  He can exist comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

d) *Exalted Strike (Su): *Any weapon that Caine wields is considered a +2 magic weapon and is considered good-aligned, so that it can bypass the damage reduction of some evil outsiders.

e) *Sustenance (Ex): *Caine does not need to eat or drink.

f) Deflection AC bonus +1

g) Resistance bonus to saves +1

h) Ability score enhancement +2 (Charisma)

i) Natural Armor AC bonus +1

j) *Mind Shielding (Ex): *Caine is immune to _detect thoughts_, _discern lies, _and any attempt to discern his alignment.

k) DR 5/magic

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Nonviolence):* The saving throw DC for spells or other special abilites Caine uses against humanoids or monstrous humanoids is increased by +4 if the spell does not deal damage, bestwow negative levels, or cause death. The bonus granted by this feat does not stack with the bonus granted by the Spell Focus feat.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Peace): *Caine has taken severe penances and will never willingly harm a living creature, regardless of alignment or disposition.  In exchange, he gains numerous special abilities:

a) *Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 19) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell. Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters. The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion. The save is Charsima based.

b) *Weapon Immunity (Su): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 18) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed. The save is Constitution based.

c) +2 bonus to Exalted AC , Deflection AC, and Natural Armor AC (stacks with Vow of Poverty)

*Spells: *Caine casts spells as a 9th level Sorcerer and 5th level Apostle of Peace. Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damge, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4.

_Sorcerer Spells known (6/7/7/7/5; _DC 14 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark, ghost sound; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life, rope trick; 3rd--fly, haste, slow; 4th--otiluke's resilent sphere, greater invisibility_

_Typical Apostle of Peace Spells memorized (4/3; _DC 12 + spell level): _0--create water, purify food and drink, mending (x2); 1st--ray of hope (x2), divine inspiration_


*Jules, Lantern Archon Familar*
-------------------------------------------------------

*Small Outsider [Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful]*
*Hit Dice:* 10d8 (28 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* Fly 60 ft, perfect (12 squares)
*Armor Class:* 20 (+1 size, +9 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/-5 
*Attack:* +4 ranged touch [1d6 light ray]
*Full Attack:* 2 +4 ranged touch [1d6 light ray]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* None
*Special Qualities:* Aura of meance, spell-like abilities, teleport, tongues, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, deliver touch spells, magic circle against evil
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str 1, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +12, Spellcraft +12, Diplomacy +13, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +2, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* None
*Environment:* Caine's robes
*Organization:* Jules and Caine
*Challenge Rating:* n/a
*Treasure:* n/a
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

Jules appears as a floating ball of light that glows about as brightly as a torch. Only his destruction can extinguish the glow, though he can try to hide it.

*Combat*

Jules has little reason to get within melee range. He usually hovers just close enough to bring the enemy within his aura of menace, then blasts away with his light rays. Jules prefers to concentrate on a single opponent, seeking to reduce enemy numbers quickly.

*Aura of Menace (Su):* Will DC 12 negates.

*Light Ray (Ex):* Jules' light rays have a range of 30 feet. This attack overcomes damage reduction of any type.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_aid, detect evil, continual flame. _Caster level 10th.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Do you know where that quote is?





> If you read the template again you will see at the begining of it reads
> "...it gives up special qualities, attacks, and abilities that are inherently evil in exchange for more benevolent powers..."



I got this off the WotC boards.


----------



## Lela

That would mean I'd only lose _Unholy Blight_ and _Desicrate_, which, as an exalted character, I couldn't/wouldn't use anyway. I can probably get that past the DM and it would certainly be worth the +2 level adjustment. Any suggestions on how I work the level adjustment? Also, do you think the Succubus' natural armor and the ascetic natural armor stack? Nah, probably not.

 I was looking at Caine. He's a fun guy to study. I'm thinking of using him as an NPC, if that's all right with you. What do you generally (plan to) use the _Divine Inspiration_ for?


----------



## Mortepierre

Lela said:
			
		

> That would mean I'd only lose _Unholy Blight_ and _Desicrate_, which, as an exalted character, I couldn't/wouldn't use anyway. I can probably get that past the DM and it would certainly be worth the +2 level adjustment. Any suggestions on how I work the level adjustment? Also, do you think the Succubus' natural armor and the ascetic natural armor stack? Nah, probably not.




Another thing to consider is that I doubt any LG (or LN for that matter) deity would be willing to give paladinic status to a non-sanctified CE Outsider   

But, hey, being _sanctified_ isn't all that bad. You get a useful aura and eye-rays among other benefits. Kind of remind me of Superman actually ..


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on how I work the level adjustment? Also, do you think the Succubus' natural armor and the ascetic natural armor stack? Nah, probably not.



As Mortepierre mentioned, you do get some nifty abilities in exchange for the LA.  Also, most sources of natural and magical armor stack in 3.5, check the Vow of Poverty description.  If it says "an enhancement bonus to N. AC," then it stacks.



> I was looking at Caine. He's a fun guy to study. I'm thinking of using him as an NPC, if that's all right with you. What do you generally (plan to) use the _Divine Inspiration_ for?



Of course, have fun!

I plan on using _divine inspiration_ for buffing up party members who go into combat.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> As Mortepierre mentioned, you do get some nifty abilities in exchange for the LA. Also, most sources of natural and magical armor stack in 3.5, check the Vow of Poverty description. If it says "an enhancement bonus to N. AC," then it stacks.



Yeah, I knew that.  I didn't think to look though.  Doh!

Does SS have rules or recomendations for advancing by monster class when a level adjustment has to be factored in?




			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> I plan on using _divine inspiration_ for buffing up party members who go into combat.



That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure if that would infringe on your oath or not.  Technically, you're not the one hitting them, so you're okay there but you are making them better at hitting.  A bit of a gray area, I'd think.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure if that would infringe on your oath or not.  Technically, you're not the one hitting them, so you're okay there but you are making them better at hitting.  A bit of a gray area, I'd think.



Good point - it could be interpreted as furthering violence. But as I understand Caine, he knows that his friends do not follow his values. Instead of forcing them on the others, Caine tries to convince them by example (which had already rubbed off on Wathros). The reason for buffing your friends would not be so that they can deal out as much damage as possible, but rather to help them stay alive.

As a DM, I could live with an interpretation of the sort.


----------



## Lela

Yeah, I think JollyDoc would be okay considering the view on Jules.  Still, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think JollyDoc would be okay considering the view on Jules.  Still, I thought I'd ask.




While it is true that Caine is a pacifist, he's also a survivalist, and he won't survive for long if his travelling companions fall before the minions of evil, so enhancing their chances of survival does not go against his grain.  As far as Jules is concerned, he is a free-willed creature.  Just because his master is a peace-nik doesn't mean he has to be.  Of course, this could bring some interesting role-playing situations up.

Thanks for the profuse praise Mortpierre, and welcome to our story hour!


----------



## bbarrington

BUMP

So, have you guys been playing this campaign at all recently? I'm curious to hear the details of how the 5th adventure is going down. We'll be starting Demonskar Legacy next week.


----------



## JollyDoc

bbarrington said:
			
		

> BUMP
> 
> So, have you guys been playing this campaign at all recently? I'm curious to hear the details of how the 5th adventure is going down. We'll be starting Demonskar Legacy next week.




We have played two sessions of it so far, and it is going well.  Our game was on hiatus this last weekend (Superbowl), and will be again this coming weekend (Gfunk's fiance' in town).  So, we will resume on Valentine's weekend.  Hopefully, this will give G some time to get caught up on updates.


----------



## Lela

Hmmm, perhaps not with the GF coming to town.  And with it taking the place of Valentines Day.  Busy man, there.

 Question though. Will it be a Valintines Day theamed game? Old lovers coming back. Romance in the air. It could be, at the very least, interesting.


----------



## gfunk

Just a friendly bump and a reminder that the first update of "Test of the Eversmoking Eye" will be up by tommorow night.


----------



## Mortepierre

gfunk said:
			
		

> Just a friendly bump and a reminder that the first update of "Test of the Eversmoking Eye" will be up by tommorow night.




Got to hand it to you Gfunk, you must be the only gamer in the world who can both propose and write down updates at the same time without going bonkers   

Kudos to you man!


----------



## gfunk

*"To the Abyss with You All!"*

Caine squinted as he emerged from the ruined temple, the high noon sun blazing in the sky. Though battered, he was pleased to see his remaining companions – Tilly, Wathros, and Rusty congratulating themselves. The Druid ran up to Caine, feeling the aura of calm wash over him.

“My friend, I am glad to see you alive! We thought the Demon slew you.”

The Sorcerer’s head sagged with regret, “I . . . I am sorry that I could not be of more assistance to you all. The Vows I have pledged my life to cannot be violated, under any circumstances . . .”

Both Rusty and Tilly approached, “Don’ be so hard on yerself, lad! Ye help in yer own way. We couldna have made it without you!”

Their enthusiasm finally spent, the companions went about the grisly task of collecting their fallen comrades. While Rusty and Tilly began quaffing healing potions, Wathros returned to the Temple to recover the bodies of Ajax and Alec Terceval.

----------------------------------------------------------

He roared in anger, in pain!

After centuries of agonizing waiting, Nabthatoron was once again on the verge of returning to the Infinite Layers of the Abyss. The accursed Paladin was torn to pieces and his comrades would likely die of dehydration in the vast desert. However, the Glabrezu wanted to take no risks. There was some chance, an exceedingly slim one he knew, that these mortals would somehow return to Cauldron.

If they could convince the military leaders to abandon their march on Red Gorge, if they could persuade the Lord Mayor that Alec Terceval made the challenge under the mental influence of another . . . 

No!

Though Nabthatoron was not willing to risk his own life over such an improbable series of events, he was much more liberal with his servants. The mighty Demon closed his eyes as he forced open three portals to the Abyss.

--------------------------------------------------------

Tilly could smell trouble before he saw it. The scent of decay and rot assailed his senses before he saw that Caine, Rusty and himself were surrounded by three tall, gaunt creatures. Their claws were exceptionally long and their bodies covered in dark ichor.

Two of the creatures looked at other in glee as they approached Caine. Suffused with a golden aura, this one was favored by the Upper Planes and they wanted to see to it that he was snuffed out permanently. Strangely, they felt their killer instincts being dissipated in the face of this human. Shaking their heads, they quickly moved away until their urge to kill was inexplicably restored. Two rushed to engage an _enlarged_ Rusty, while the third squared off against Tilly.

From the start, it was clear that these monsters were not mindless brutes for they fought with expert precision as they worked with each other to inflict maximum damage. Hissing in pain from the cruel slashes inflicted by his demonic foes, Rusty brought his large dwarven waraxe as it neatly fell between their necks and shoulders. Unfortunately, despite the brutality of the strike (amplified even further for the dwarf still enjoyed the benefits of the Amaranth elixir) the axe all but rebounded from the creature’s skin.

Tilly had greater success as he surprised the creature with a feint and raked his blade directly across its gut. Stepping back to admire his handiwork, the halfling was dismayed to see smoke coming off his long sword. The ichor on the creature’s skin was dissolving his weapon! 

Hearing the commotion outside, Wathros rushed to the entrance of the temple as a stroke of lightning emerged from the sky and consumed the nearest Demon. The creature didn’t even bother to dodge as the bolt harmlessly discharged from its body.

---------------------------------------------------------- 

He could easily see the ultimate outcome of this battle. The Babaus were trained killers, commonly sent by Demon Princes to over-run battlefields, cleansing them of the injured and weak. These assassins never fought fairly, always using their abyssal cunning to its maximum advantage. 

Drawing a wand, he strode boldy forward, hiding behind his gray cloak as he did so. It would not do to let them know the identity of their savior just yet.

----------------------------------------------------------

One of the Babaus went sprawling on the ground as Caine’s _grease_ spell took effect. Additionally, Jules flew freely around the battlefield bringing the Demons under the influence of his aura of meance and _aiding_ his friends as he could. His celestial resilience rendered him all but immune to the natural weapons of these creatures.

Despite this, it was clear that the tide was slowly shifting in favor of the Demons, until one of them shrieked in pain as five pinpoints of light tore into its hide. From behind the corner of the temple emerged a humanoid cloaked in gray with a herald of a smoking eye.

With the enormous support of their arcane ally, Rusty and Tilly were able to lay waste to the Demons with Caine and Wathros providing occasional support

Just before the final Babau fell, Jules floated many feet behind the newcomer as he tried to determine his ethical disposition. The little globe of light dimmed for a moment as it registered the enormity of vileness that radiated from this creature. 

--------------------------------------------------------

“Beware my friend, for this ‘ally’ is not what he appears to be!”

Jules spoke to Caine through an arcane link they shared which only a scant few spells could decipher. The Sorcerer nodded as the Lantern Archon returned to his side.

The nature of their collaborator was made clear once he removed his cloak for though he was handsome, he sported two horns along with glowing red eyes complete with a faint smell of brimstone. Seeing the outrage his appearance had generated, he calmly put up his hand for calm as he tucked away his wand.

“Peace gentlemen, peace. I understand that my appearance and my . . . aura,” he glared at the Archon, “betrays my heritage. However, these are things which I cannot change. My name is Kaurophon, a servant of the Eversmoking Eye.”

Tilly fingered his dual blades nervously, not quite yet sure if this newcomer’s intentions were benevolent, “You could have easily slain us Kaurophon, but you didn’t. Either you are one sadistic bastard or you want something from us.”

The half-fiend smiled, baring sharp, yellow teeth, “Yes, you are correct. But first let me give you some background. I am a planar traveler and have been trying to pursue my goals for some time now. Unfortunately, I cannot say exactly what brought me to your aid today . . . something . . . a vision if you will . . . a premonition that I needed to help you.”

“Well, that’s fer sure! Without yer help we woud’ve been demon-bait!”

“Tell us more about your quest Kaurophon, our goals may be mutual,” Caine smiled at the half-fiend excited that perhaps he could bring this one to redemption. After all, how often was someone blessed enough to reason with a Demon?

“My quest is simple – to restore the 507th layer of the Abyss to the Celestial Choir.”

----------------------------------------------------------

_Before the time of mortals, the Lords of Good created the celestials – angels, archons, eladrins, and guardinals. Though these beings served their masters admirably and without fault they were rigid and unthinking in their orthodoxy. They worshipped the Lords of Good not because they wanted to, but simply because it was what they were created to do._

_Therefore, in their infinite wisdom, the Lords created mortals in the myriad forms that you see today. Giving them a terminal lifespan, the deities also gifted them with free will to choose between weal and woe therefore allowing true faith and devotion to develop._

_Though many of the celestials were contented to nurture and support these lesser creations, others were overcome with pride and envy. Thus began the Primogenial Rebellion when fully one-third of the Celestial Choir turned against their creators. Some of the Stewards of this uprising may be known to you: Beelzebub and Belial now rank among the most powerful Arch-devils in the Nine Hells; Iblis, the Duke of Pride commands a vast army of fiendish djinn in Avernus; Samyasa sired the Abominations Hiwa and Hiya._

_Among these powerful celestials stood the Solar Adimarchus. Rather than flee to the Lower Planes, this Angel instead channeled his rage into Celestia itself. Though he was powerful, he could not hope to prevail over so many of his goodly brethren. Instead, he took an entire region of Celestia with him. And there it lies still, Occipitus – the 507th layer of the Abyss._

_Over time, many celestials who were banished with Adimarchus, either willingly or not, became corrupted by the vileness of the plane as they eventually changed into twisted caricatures of their former, noble selves._

_And so it remained for centuries until Adimarchus tired of his meager holdings and sought to expand his realm into Zelatar by assaulting the __Argent __Palace__ itself. Woe to the fallen Solar, for despite his immense strength, there still remain some staples of the Abyss that will never be conquered._

_After Lord Adimarchus fell in combat with Graz’zt, there was a vast power vacuum in Occipitus. Many powerful fiends and abyssal organizations scrambled to assume control of the plane. Yet, they were wholly unsuccessful, for in a rare moment of prescience, Adimarchus had taken pains to place a specific test for any who would claim the mantle of the plane as his own._

_This is the Test of the Eversmoking Eye._

----------------------------------------------------------

The tale was long indeed as night had fallen and the frigid evening of the desert began to grip the companions.

“Those who control Occipitus have the power to do what they will. I wish to pass the Test so that I may purify the plane once more.”

Caine shivered with cold and also at the sudden realization of Alec Tercival’s last words, “There is naught for you left in Cauldron, heroes! To return is to enter your own graves and to bring doom upon all you love! Seek the sign of the Smoking Eye if you wish to save them all!” At the time, it had sounded like gibberish but it now was clear.

Though there was much argument and speculation that night, the party knew they had little choice in the matter. They could not return to Cauldron lest they imperil their loved ones and friends. 

The night passed uneventfully, interrupted only briefly by a flight of Red Dragons and Astral Skiffs high overhead under the moonlit sky.

----------------------------------------------------------

Alec Terceval and Ajax were buried side by side two miles from the ruined temple. The party took most of the useful items from the pair, pledging to use them in causes that the departed would have supported. A brief prayer by Rusty and a solemn eulogy by Caine was all that could be done now.

----------------------------------------------------------

“My amulet will take us to Occipitus, but I must have your cooperation. Each of you hold hands in a circle and I will invoke the spell.”

Slowly the landscape changed. Azure blue skies turned fiery red, the lazy, rolling dunes replaced by an intimidating white mountain that looked like a giant skull, the very sand beneath their feet changed into spongy, wrinkled ground that felt more like skin than dirt.

Kaurophon pointed to a point in the distance, “The first Test is in the Cathedral of Feathers. There are two doors, behind one lies a Bebilith and the other an Avoral. We must choose wisely.”

----------------------------------------------------------

The days passed uneventfully save for the occasional raid by a squad of Babaus or the sporadic fiendish Dire Lion. 

Flying the lead as an eagle, Wathros spotted a large creature in the distance on the fourth day. Clearly it was attempting (rather poorly in his estimation) to hide. It looked vaguely like an ogre but, in this place, the elf suspected it probably had abyssal blood coursing through its veins.

Landing, the Druid resumed his normal form and informed his companions.

Eagerly, Tilly withdrew his weapons, “Time to slice and dice!”

“No.”

Caine shook his head, “Even though we are on a plane of evil incarnate, we must not simply slaughter everything we see for then we are no better than they. Let me attempt to parlay with it and you may back me up if things go haywire.”

The halfling nodded warily, remembering when the Sorcerer had saved their bacon by negotiating a temporary peace accord with an Eryines.

----------------------------------------------------------

They had spotted him!

Grimm began to twirl his adamantine spiked chain in anticipation of combat. However, as he peered over the boulder at the approaching party, he was shocked to see that one of the group – clearly a spellcaster of some sort – was well separated from the rest. This was not so surprising as the aura of holy radiance that surrounded him.

The half-ogre paused but readied for battle as the human approached. Putting up his hand in a universal symbol of peace, the spellcaster began to speak in some archaic dialect of Giant that Grimm had never heard.

Grimm responded in Giant, the more modern version, but was stumped once again as they failed to communicate.

The human cocked his head curiously and began saying phrases in several different languages, obviously cycling through an impressive repertoire. Finally, Grimm heard one he understood.

“Stop! Strange that a being of your apparent goodness would understand Abyssal. My name is Grimm Grakka, a Planar Champion from the Principality of Ulek.”

Caine thought for a moment, unsure if they were still speaking the same language, “Where in Faerun is that?”

Now it was Grimm’s turn to look confused, “Faerun? Never heard of it, Ulek is the Flaeness. My party traveled here with several members, including a Cleric of Kord who _plane shifted_ us here. We have dedicated our lives to the destruction of demon-kind, but this time we could not stem the hordes on this plane,” the half-ogre’s head dipped in shame, “I could not save them. So now, I stay here alone, at the mercy of the whims of the Abyss.”

After explaining their quest to Grimm, the half-ogre readily agreed to join forces. 

“Allow me to introduce you to the group, this is Kaurophon our guide and an accomplished arcanist. Wathros is a Druid of the Emerald Enclave, Tilly is a . . . specialist in . . . combat and . . . infiltration. Rusty is a Cleric of Mystara, the goddess of magic.”

“You do mean Boccob, right?”

----------------------------------------------------------

That night any doubts concerning Grimm’s combat prowess or loyalty were put to rest as he slaughtered a group of Babau who nearly did the party in during a nighttime ambush. His towering height coupled with his lengthy spiked chain allowed him to make mince-meat of his demonic foes.

Their final days of travel were filled with violence as the party had to confront additional fiendish animals, Chaos Beasts, and even a Green Slaad. However, nothing could prepare them for what they met on that final, fateful day.


----------



## Joachim

Okay...I needed something to do while I was waiting for the Theraflu to kick in...

New Beginnings, Part Four

Grimm walked proudly amongst the group of adventurers that had luckily happened upon him.  While they were obviously seasoned and (in the case of Caine) well-educated, their disturbing lack of knowledge regarding the Flaeness had to be the result of a backwoods culture.  None of them even understood Common, and as a result all communications had to be funneled through Caine, due to the fact that he and Grimm both spoke Infernal and Abyssal.  Over the course of a few days, the group had managed to work out very simple communication, such as "help" or "attack" or "defend", but nothing more substantial.  Grimm decided that he was going have to learn to speak their language as soon as possible.

The group was very unusual.  The halfling, Grimm surmised, was a rogue of sorts, making Tilly the least unorthodox of the group.  The dwarf, who always seemed to eye the half-ogre with some level of suspicion, worshipped a strange goddess of magic, an area that dwarves generally were very uncomfortable, if not strongly opposed to.  While elves were known to be unabashed tree-huggers, Wathros really seemed to take this ideal to the extreme.  And then there was Caine, the peace-nik human who never stopped pontificating about the value of each life and the pride of Celestials.  Still, Grimm took to each one of them and decided that if the Fates allowed it, he would stay with them as long as he could.

Grimm's previous adventuring band, the Swords of Light, had a comradarie similar to this group.  However, the Swords of Light had been held together by the strong leadership of one Barrett Tremean, Paladin of Heironeous.  Barrett was the one who had recruited Grimm to join the Swords of Light, and as far as the party went, the paladin's word was final.  It was Barrett's decision to venture forth into the Abyss, and none questioned him.  Grimm suspected that many had their reservations, as did he, but none had the audacity to voice their concerns.

The end result was short and bloody.  Powerful demons, upon learning of the location of the group, simultaneously _teleported_ around them and proceeded to tear the Swords of Light apart.  Barrett was the first to fall, as the demons had surmised that he was the leader, and a demon always loves to tear a paladin limb from limb.  The other heroes fought hard, but in the end the only one left standing when the remaining demons fled was Grimm.  Without a way to leave, the half-ogre had been forced to spend the last few weeks becoming an Abyssal survivalist, sustaning himself on the meat of the fiendish animals that he came across.

Grimm looked over the group that he traveled with now.  There was not a member of the group that had assumed a similar role of leadership.  Caine preferred to maintain a passive role as nothing more than a party advisor, but he did not impose his will on anyone.  Tilly, Wathros, and Rusty worked together with Caine and they made decisions as a group.  Grimm struggled with his opinions on this matter because while Barrett's leadership had contributed mightily to the great success of the Swords of Light, it had ultimately resulted in their destruction.

Suddenly, without any warning, Grimm was wrenched from his thoughts by a familiar flash of light behind him.  Something big had just arrived...


----------



## Lela

> Rusty is a Cleric of Mystara, the goddess of magic.”
> 
> “You do mean Boccob, right?”



 Now, isn't that interesting.

 And I give a moment of silence for Ajax.

 . . .

 . . .

 A great warriar of the light and a wonderful guy. *sniff*


----------



## Mortepierre

As a diehard fan of the Greyhawk setting, allow me to manifest my joy at the arrival of Grimm..


----------



## Lela

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> As a diehard fan of the Greyhawk setting, allow me to manifest my joy at the arrival of Grimm..



Ladies and gentlemen, a new spell for Exalted characters:  _Manifest Joy_.


----------



## JollyDoc

Well done again G!  You have captured the essence of this new adventure quite admirably.  I think everyone will enjoy this particular scenario, especially its unusual conclusion...should our heroes make it that far


----------



## gfunk

Thanks for the praise!

It was good to take a break for a while so that I could get my creative juices flowing.  I particularly enjoyed writing the section on Adimarchus and the fall of Occipitus.  I combined stuff from Manual of the Planes, Legions of Hell, and the adventure itself.

Stay tuned for the latest update tommorow.


----------



## Lela

Hmmm, have you ever DMed gfunk?  Usually the best SH writers (such as you and JollyDoc) make excellent DMs.

 You just have a talent for intigrating ideas. Making it all fit together flawlessly. Of course, your players might have a high mortality rate, but that's beside the point.



 JollyDoc, how do the two timelines fit together?  Or are you just setting that aside in favor of dramatic timing?


----------



## gfunk

Thanks.  I've DMed a few times, most notable I've taken the whole group through the Freeport Trilogy of modules and then into Monte Cook's Banewarrens.  It was going great until the grand TPK at the end.

If you think JollyDoc is brutal . . .


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> If you think JollyDoc is brutal . . .



  Compare him to Old One (ex-military stratigist).  You play smart or you pull out your back up character.

  What did you do after the TPK?

  Hmmm, that's a good question for the general forum.  *Gets coat on, digs out a map, and leaves Story Hour forum*

 Wow, it's _cold_ out there.  But I got the Thread started.


----------



## gfunk

Sorry guys, couldn't keep the schedule.  Too much work to do, but I promise to get around to it this week.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Hmmm, have you ever DMed gfunk?  Usually the best SH writers (such as you and JollyDoc) make excellent DMs.
> 
> You just have a talent for intigrating ideas. Making it all fit together flawlessly. Of course, your players might have a high mortality rate, but that's beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> JollyDoc, how do the two timelines fit together?  Or are you just setting that aside in favor of dramatic timing?





Yes, G has DM'd for us several times, and is an excellent game master, except for one tiny little detail.  To date, there is not one adventure that he has run that the group has made it through alive...brutal!

The timelines are close together.  Gfunk mentioned earlier that the group spotted a flight of red dragons overhead and astral skiffs, references to the githyanki invasion.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> The timelines are close together. Gfunk mentioned earlier that the group spotted a flight of red dragons overhead and astral skiffs, references to the githyanki invasion.



 Heh, I just thought of Elminster waking up to Cain proposing an Oath of Peace to him.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Very nice, gfunk! As another big Greyhawk fan, I am very pleased at Grimm's appearance. I hope he can put up with this stupid group (none of these even speak common, lol   ) a little longer. 



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Their final days of travel were filled with violence as the party had to confront additional fiendish animals, Chaos Beasts, and even a Green Slaad. However, nothing could prepare them for what they met on that final, fateful day.



On the other hand, if that does not introduce a TPK, I don't know what...


----------



## Lela

> Yes, G has DM'd for us several times, and is an excellent game master, except for one tiny little detail. To date, there is not one adventure that he has run that the group has made it through alive...brutal!



  Come on, you gotta Give us More than That.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Come on, you gotta Give us More than That.




I'll let G fill in the details, but he has TPK'd us on at least three separate occasions right off the top of my head...perhaps more.


----------



## gfunk

Let me see, let me see, if I can remember . . . .

Well, 

[SPOILERS AHEAD]
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
In the Banewarren's the party was TPKd in the Quann, a demiplane of monsters.  I agree that I went a bit overboard with the CR, but it was their own damn fault!    The last guy should have run away, but he just HAD to take on that Yuan-Ti Abomination Druid.

Acutally, JollyDoc, that's all I can remember.  Though I did kill YOUR character, many times that hardly counts as a TPK.

1. You were killed at the climax of "Madness in Freeport" during the final fight at the top of the light house.

2.  You were killed in the middle of "Maddness in Freeport" by that Tojanda.

3.  You were killed by those Displacer Beasts in (IIRC) RttToEE (but that was Joachim's shot at a campaign).


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> 1. You were killed at the climax of "Madness in Freeport" during the final fight at the top of the light house.




Actually, that was me that died.  The lowpoint during that encounter for Joe's character was when he got bullrushed off of a staircase to fall 100 feet below, but he survived.  

That party was awesome.  Everyone made their characters separately, and ironically enough, EVERYONE MADE A DWARF!!  That rocked so hard, until we needed to be able to move more than 15 feet per round.  

There was a near TPK in the first Temple of Orcus in that one mega-adventure (the name escapes me right now).  We could have won the fight, but someone (*COUGH* LEE *COUGH*) forgot that he had a ring of three limited wishes.  So my character (the Grimm prototype, named Gromm) died and his corpse was left to be consumed by an unholy cult while the rest of the party fled like cowards.

I enjoy DM'ing as well, and Jollydoc's character's death at the hands of the Displacer Beasts was the direct result of his reluctant volunteering to be the tank, and the rest of the group standing back and snickering as he was hit repeatedly by 3 D.B.'s from 15 feet away.  When he finally tried to flee, they all killed him with the AOO's.

Then there was the time that I killed (or at least took down) Gfunk's Dragon Disciple.  That was sweet.  He had a high-AC tank type, and he decided that he was going to waltz right up to a troll at around 5th level.  Two claws and a rend later...you know the story.  Random Encounter this was, no less.

However, there are two deaths that I think must tie for the most ignominious in our group's history:

1) Joachim, et al, were travelling through a passage in the Underdark, when a random encounter with a Beholder, a covey of Hags, and a hill giant crossed our path.  The beholder anti-magicked, one of the hags improved grabbed Joachim (who was blind, weak, and magic-less), and the hill giant proceeded to repeatedly beat the doo-doo out of him with his club.  Humiliating.

2) Entropy was at 4th level at the beginning of the Speaker in Dreams.  She should have been 5th level, but she chose not to partake in the last fight (coward!) in the first module of the Take Eight series, so she was awarded 0 exp for that fight.  So, she was right short of 5th level, and we were in this bell-tower.  We were travelling slowly up the stairs, she gets impatient and runs ahead of us and hits an Enervate trap.  On a 1d4, a 4 is rolled.  Dead Entropy.

Wow...that was rambling.


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> On a 1d4, a 4 is rolled.  Dead Entropy.



 Still not as bad as dying to the blind kobald.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Still not as bad as dying to the blind kobald.




He didn't die, was just knocked unconscious.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> 2) Entropy was at 4th level at the beginning of the Speaker in Dreams.  She should have been 5th level, but she chose not to partake in the last fight (coward!) in the first module of the Take Eight series, so she was awarded 0 exp for that fight.  So, she was right short of 5th level, and we were in this bell-tower.  We were travelling slowly up the stairs, she gets impatient and runs ahead of us and hits an Enervate trap.  On a 1d4, a 4 is rolled.  Dead Entropy.



Still not as bad as being knocked unconcious by the blind kobald.


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Still not as bad as being knocked unconcious by the blind kobald.



Technically, I went below -10 hp but I was _shapechanged_ in Pit Fiend form at the time so the damage was treated as subdual.

Entropy has died several other times as well:

1) In _Demon God's Fane_ she died when she walked into a room full of Bodaks
2) In _Into the Dragon's Lair_ she succumbed to drow sleep poison and was coup-de-graced
3) In _Heart of Nightfang Spire _she was grappled by a mooncalf while under the effects of _improved invisibility_.  While the mooncalf was crushing her skull (it had blindsight) Joachim finished her (unwittingly) with a _flame strike_.
4) In _Bastion of Broken Souls_ she was slaughtered by the Cathezar (but you already knew that one).

By the way Joachim, the adventure you were referring to was Rappan Athuk (it was the first temple of Orcus).  I believe the second time the party went down there they took out the whole cult.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> By the way Joachim, the adventure you were referring to was Rappan Athuk (it was the first temple of Orcus).  I believe the second time the party went down there they took out the whole cult.




I think that after that fight we never went back to Rappan Athuk.


----------



## JollyDoc

So the moral of this story is, never play in a game run by Gfunk or Joachim, unless you want to end up deadified.  At least I give lip service to mercy )


----------



## Hammerhead

JollyDoc is the merciful one at the table? Oh my God, that's horrifying! He's dropped like ten characters so far in the game. My players would quit if I even approached that death rate. (Then again, I was responsible for a Marilith with ten levels of Dervish who got 40 attacks, but still...)


----------



## Lela

Tell Pez that. Or Ajax. Or the woosy paladin (who's name left my mind when he was so lacking in skill). Or any other member of the avalanch of deadified players.

  Isn't Tilly the only original here?  And he still died at least once.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> JollyDoc is the merciful one at the table?



That is a scary thought!!! 

How's that update coming, Mr. Funk?


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> How's that update coming, Mr. Funk?



Sorry, I've already reached my quota for the month.


----------



## gfunk

Just kidding.

Actually, right now I'm leaning towards squeezing the last two sessions into one big update, b/c the majority of the latter is simply random encounters.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've already reached my quota for the month.



 



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> Just kidding.



Nice! Are you playing again this Sunday?


----------



## JollyDoc

We are not gaming this Sunday (ie. today), because Richard (aka Joachim) is on the gulf coast with his fiance, and Chris (aka Tilly) is in Pensacola at a board game con.  

I'll just have you all know that I am so merciful, that sometimes my players complain about it, saying that I went easy on them, and that inhibits their enjoyment of the game...so there :0P


----------



## Black_Kaioshin

I pray for an update soon.


----------



## gfunk

Your prayers will soon be answered.  In the very near future, I will pry myself off my newly married wife to update.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Your prayers will soon be answered.  In the very near future, I will pry myself off my newly married wife to update.




Umm...did you get married already?

That engagement length (or shortness) has got to be some kind of record, outside of Vegas that is.


----------



## gfunk

I'll explain on Sunday.  You'll understand if I don't want to get too chatty about my personal life in a public forum.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> I'll explain on Sunday.  You'll understand if I don't want to get too chatty about my personal life in a public forum.



 *Sniff*


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Your prayers will soon be answered.



Great! Let's see how you fared on the planes.



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> I will pry myself off my newly married wife



What? No puns? Anyone?

What's wrong with you???


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> I'll explain on Sunday.  You'll understand if I don't want to get too chatty about my personal life in a public forum.




Jesus Christ, I'm out of touch for a few days, and the world as I've know it comes crashing down!


----------



## Joachim

Dear faithful readers,

The duty of continuing this Story Hour has been passed on.  From this point forward, it appears that Jolldoc and myself will be alternating updates.  I will be preparing the latest installment, and then Jollydoc, then myself, etc.

We apologize for the inconvenience and the wait.  We here at Jollydoc's Shackled City Story Hour appreciate your business and look forward to entertaining you for years to come.

The Management


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dear Management

Thank you for you assurances that the excellent service to which we, the readers, have become acustomed is unlikely to cease in the near future. However, in the interests of goodwill, it would looked upon extremely favourable if the next update would arrive with all possible haste.

Yours sincerly,
The Readers


----------



## gfunk

Dear Readers,

The ex-CEO of the company apologizes for his quick and rather unexpected resignation. As a final parting gift to the shareholders, I give you Caine's latest level-up stats.

I hope that I can continue to serve you in the future from my resort in the Cayman Islands.

Best,

Gfunk

*Caine (Sorcerer 9/Apostle of Peace 2)* 
-------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 11d4+33 (62 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 27 (+2 Dex, +9 armor [exalted], +3 natural, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+4 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff +2 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff +2 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, pacifying touch
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty/Nonviolence), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance, mind shielding, DR 5/magic
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +9, Will +13
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Skills:* Concentration +15, Spellcraft +13, Diplomacy +27, Speak Languages +6 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon], Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Religion) +7
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Heighten Spell, Holy Radiance [Exalted], Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff, this plain looking man is cloaked in a radiant light. You know without a doubt that he is a champion of good and is favored by the powers of the Upper Planes._

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation. His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed. He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence. To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr. Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron.

Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature. However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty):* Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch. Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily. In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities:

a) Exalted AC bonus +7

b) Six bonus exalted feats

c) *Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

d) *Exalted Strike (Su): *Any weapon that Caine wields is considered a +2 magic weapon and is considered good-aligned, so that it can bypass the damage reduction of some evil outsiders.

e) *Sustenance (Ex): *Caine does not need to eat or drink.

f) Deflection AC bonus +1

g) Resistance bonus to saves +1

h) Ability score enhancement +4 (Charisma), +2 (Wisdom)

i) Natural Armor AC bonus +1

j) *Mind Shielding (Ex): *Caine is immune to _detect thoughts_, _discern lies, _and any attempt to discern his alignment.

k) DR 5/magic

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Nonviolence):* The saving throw DC for spells or other special abilites Caine uses against humanoids or monstrous humanoids is increased by +4 if the spell does not deal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death. The bonus granted by this feat does not stack with the bonus granted by the Spell Focus feat.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Peace): *Caine has taken severe penances and will never willingly harm a living creature, regardless of alignment or disposition. In exchange, he gains numerous special abilities:

a) *Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 20) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell. Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters. The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion. The save is Charsima based.

b) *Weapon Immunity (Su): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 18) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed. The save is Constitution based.

c) +2 bonus to Exalted AC , Deflection AC, and Natural Armor AC (stacks with Vow of Poverty)

d) *Pacifying Touch (Su): *Caine has gained the ability to pacify hostile or angry creatures by touch. The effect is similar to a _calm emotions_ spell. Caine can affect only a single target with each use of the ability and must touch the target. A touched creature receives no saving throw and spell resistance does not apply. The pacifying touch does not suppress postivie emotions, just anger, rage, and hostility. Caine can make a level check as if casting _dispel magic_, using his character level (12) as his caster level, to dispel certain mind-affecting spells affecting the target. The pacifying touch can only dispel spells that incite violent emotions in the target such as _fear_ or _rage_.

*Spells: *Caine casts spells as a 9th level Sorcerer and 6th level Apostle of Peace. Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4 against humanoids or monstrous humanoids.

_Sorcerer Spells known (6/8/7/7/5; _DC 15 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark, ghost sound; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life, rope trick; 3rd--fly, haste, slow; 4th--otiluke's resilent sphere, greater invisibility_

_Typical Apostle of Peace Spells memorized (5/4/1; _DC 12 + spell level): _0--create water (x2), purify food and drink, mending (x2); 1st--ray of hope (x2), divine inspiration (x2); 2nd--luminous armor_


*Jules, Lantern Archon Familar*
-------------------------------------------------------

*Small Outsider [Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful]*
*Hit Dice:* 11d8 (31 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* Fly 60 ft, perfect (12 squares)
*Armor Class:* 20 (+1 size, +9 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/-4 
*Attack:* +5 ranged touch [1d6 light ray]
*Full Attack:* 2 +5 ranged touch [1d6 light ray]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* None
*Special Qualities:* Aura of meance, spell-like abilities, teleport, tongues, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, deliver touch spells, magic circle against evil
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 1, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +12, Spellcraft +12, Diplomacy +14, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Religion) +6, Knowledge (the planes) +2, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* None
*Environment:* Caine's robes
*Organization:* Jules and Caine
*Challenge Rating:* n/a
*Treasure:* n/a
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

Jules appears as a floating ball of light that glows about as brightly as a torch. Only his destruction can extinguish the glow, though he can try to hide it.

*Combat*

Jules has little reason to get within melee range. He usually hovers just close enough to bring the enemy within his aura of menace, then blasts away with his light rays. Jules prefers to concentrate on a single opponent, seeking to reduce enemy numbers quickly.

*Aura of Menace (Su):* Will DC 12 negates.

*Light Ray (Ex):* Jules' light rays have a range of 30 feet. This attack overcomes damage reduction of any type.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will—_aid, detect evil, continual flame. _Caster level 11th.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

No problem. Since we know that Joachim and JollyDoc are good writers, too, I'm sure the show will go on with its high quality level !!!


----------



## Lela

Oh, posh.  We know you just can't leave us alone.  It would be phisically painful.


----------



## JollyDoc

From the Editor:

As noted by COO Joachim, this SH is now back in the hands of the original management.  Due to unforseen marital issues, Gfunk has been demoted to a consulting position, who will, on occasion, be posting op-ed pieces.  Gfunk will still have the primary management role in Liche Queen, however.  Thankyou for shopping Jolly-Mart.


----------



## Lela

I do hope he'll be around for a while yet.  That bouncing smily face is an important feature after all.

As a side note, you mentioned that your wife had taken a look at D&D.  Any chances she'll be joining the group?

And congratulations Gfunk.  Whatever difficulties you're facing really can be worth it.  Rock on.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> I do hope he'll be around for a while yet. That bouncing smily face is an important feature after all.



Alas, but my time with the group is rapidly waning. I estimate about 2.5 months of gaming, before I finally have to throw in the towel. Of course, I'll keep in touch and perhaps (occasionally) guest DM when JollyDoc really needs that TPK.



> As a side note, you mentioned that your wife had taken a look at D&D. Any chances she'll be joining the group?



Unlikely, she's not really the type.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Alas, but my time with the group is rapidly waning. I estimate about 2.5 months of gaming, before I finally have to throw in the towel. Of course, I'll keep in touch and perhaps (occasionally) guest DM when JollyDoc really needs that TPK.




I will believe that when I see it.  Gfunk's gonna be at home under his covers like Dennis Hopper in "Hoosiers" when they send him to the hospital to get off of the booze.

Crackwhores will have an easier time getting off the rock than Gfunk will have getting off the D&D.


----------



## gfunk

Well, Joachim, I agree with you to a certain extent.  It's not that I want to stop playing, far from it.  Circumstances simply dictate that it is impossible for me to continue gaming consistently.  I don't think it is fair to either you or anyone else in the group if I show up once or twice a month.  

Heh, I remember a few years ago when we started our own DND campaign in addition to JollyDoc's 'cause we weren't getting enough RPG in the bloodstream.  

By the way, we need to game at JollyDoc's house this Sunday because the person for whom I am housesitting cancelled on me.  See you guys this weekend!


----------



## Joachim

How about this, then...We keep playing Caine or whatever character you want us to (save Entropy...she's yours and yours alone) as an NPC.  The weekends that you are there, then great, you have a character.  The weekends that you aren't there, one of us (most likely me) will play you.  Now we have the best of both worlds:  You can get your D&D fix and we still have a party arcanist.

You will still be accessible enough by email and message boards.  As far as where you character will go (which class levels, skills, spells, feats, etc.) to select would still be your call at each newly gained level, so it would still effectively be _your_ character to play whenever you had the time.  You don't have to worry about which magic items to make or select, because YOU TOOK A VOW OF POVERTY!  Its brilliant!

Think about it this way, too:  Jollydoc isn't going to make you work on Sunday nights when you are interning with him, now is he?  Its not in his best interest...


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Unlikely, she's not really the type.




I've said those exact words, actually.  I was wrong and now she's one of my best RPers.  Invite and see what happens.  Or run a quick one on one one-shot.  Sure, I can see how that might have interesting results for newly-weds but she might go for it.

After all, she's done weirder things.  You, for example.* 


*There NWK, you've got your pun.  Oi.  Ya, happy now?


----------



## JollyDoc

I think most of G's difficulties arise more from work issues than marital ones.  He is finishing up the three year research period of his medical school, and now will begin his clinical hospital rotations, which tend to be much more time consuming and demanding.  Having been thru this myself about ten years ago, I can sympathize.  Still, Joachim has a good idea.  I fear we have not seen the last of Gfunk by a long shot.


----------



## Lela

Ouch.  Good luck Gfunk!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Alas, but my time with the group is rapidly waning. I estimate about 2.5 months of gaming, before I finally have to throw in the towel. Of course, I'll keep in touch and perhaps (occasionally) guest DM when JollyDoc really needs that TPK.



That's sad. Still, it sometimes can't be helped. I haven't played for over 1.5 years, except a little NWN... 



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> After all, she's done weirder things.  You, for example.*
> 
> 
> *There NWK, you've got your pun.  Oi.  Ya, happy now?



   
I loved it !!!



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> I think most of G's difficulties arise more from work issues than marital ones.  He is finishing up the three year research period of his medical school, and now will begin his clinical hospital rotations, which tend to be much more time consuming and demanding.  Having been thru this myself about ten years ago, I can sympathize.  Still, Joachim has a good idea.  I fear we have not seen the last of Gfunk by a long shot.



You guys practice medicine?   Cool - all of my MD friends would *never* even consider playing something like DnD...


----------



## Joachim

*YOU CAN’T SEE THE DEMON UNTIL HIM COME CALLING*

Takarit sat atop a cobble of raised earth, overlooking the blasted plains of Occipitus.  The Hezrou was acutely aware of a gnawing hunger, one that he had not been able to sate in many weeks since a group of Slaad had the misfortune of crossing his path.  As a true outsider and native of the Abyss, Takarit had no need for food or other material sustenance of any kind.  The hunger that drove the giant toad-demon was an acute need to destroy something, to taste the sweet nectar that is fresh blood.

The demon’s sharp eyes caught movement far off in the distance.  Takarit licked his lips as he began to salivate.  Finally, after all this time…prey had arrived.

--------------------------------------------

Tillian Wanderfar whistled nervously as the party crossed the wretched landscape of the Abyss.  He tried mightily to ignore the hellish surroundings, but it was all for naught.  Tillian had long since shuffled off his happy-go-lucky demeanor, and had replaced it with something far darker.  Too many of his friends had died in the past year.  Perhaps the foreboding plane on which they found themselves was an appropriate place.  ‘Perhaps death will finally find me here, too.’ the halfling mused.

A bright flash of light signaled the instantaneous and unwarned arrival of a large green skinned toad-like beast, the promise of torment and suffering in its eyes.  Kauraphon immediately recognized the creature and shouted, “Hezrou!!  Destroy it quickly!!”

The beast acted first, and seeing the number of opponents decided to use its most potent ability.  Summoning the power within his magical nature, Takarit uttered a single word of pure evil force.  All of the companions who heard the word, save Kauraphon, reeled from the shock, and felt their strength being sapped from them.  Tilly and Grimm, both frozen due to the mental trauma, disappeared.

The hezrou was furious.  The _Blasphemy_ was supposed to kill them, not banish or daze them!!  His blood boiling, the hezrou lunged upon Rusty, tearing a gash in the dwarf’s thigh with its massive claw.

Kauraphon realized that without their two most effective warriors, they had no chance against a creature as powerful as the one before them.  The half-fiend thought quickly, trying to determine the most effective exit strategy.  ‘Of course!’ he thought.  “This fight is lost!!  Quickly, grab on to me and we can escape.”  Seeing the danger before them, the companions ran to Kauraphon without a question or complaint.  With a few words, and a flash of light similar to the one that heralded the arrival of the hezrou, the four disappeared.

-----------------------------------------------

Minutes later, Grimm became aware of a change in his locale.  Instead of the constant reddish gloom of Occipitus, the half-ogre had to shield his eyes from intensely bright sunlight.  And the sand!  As far as the warrior could see, there was nothing but sand!  His eyes finally adjusting to the light, Grimm noticed Tilly standing about 10 feet away from him, looking solemly down at a sword and shield sticking out of the desert ground.  Five feet away, a similar monument was visible.  Too say the least, Grimm was thoroughly confused.

Tilly sighed and chuckled at the irony.  If Yondalla wasn’t sending him through the Abyss, she was taunting him by returning him to the gravesite of one of his recently dead friends and the man who was supposed to save Cauldron.  With a quick thought, the halfling snapped out of his mental torpor, and realized that he and the half-ogre had been returned to Faerun at the exact spot from which the Bright Axes (or whatever was left of them) had originally left it.  

Making matters even worse, Tilly realized didn’t he speak any common languages with Grimm, despite their efforts to educate the warrior.  It would be difficult enough to explain to people that the 8 foot tall creature with the massive spiked chain was not going to harm them.  Once they learned that the only languages Grimm spoke (besides his unrecognizable Oerthian dialects) were the tongues of demons and devils, there might be serious trouble.

Another flash of light caught the attention of the unusual pair, and they were greeted by Jules, Caine’s stalwart companion.  The ball of light dropped a small bag on the ground, and intoned, “Master Tilly.  Please open the bag.  Kauraphon may be running out of breath.”  Confused, the halfling opened the bag and the half-fiend wizard climbed out of what seemed to be an impossibly small amount of space.

Kauraphon laughed.  “I wish I had known that Jules had such a powerful ability to teleport.  That would have made the Test of the Smoking Eye so much easier if we could have just instantaneously appeared at the Cathedral of Feathers.  Oh, well.  Lesson learned, I suppose.  I tell you, though, I am glad that kept those scrolls with the plane shifting magicks.  You two would have been in some serious trouble if I didn’t have them.”

Grimm’s mouth dropped.  “What are you talking about?  Where are we?  Where are the others?  How did you fit in that bag?  What…where…nevermind.”  The half-ogre paused.  “What do we do now?”  Grimm and Tilly looked expectedly at the half-fiend, both hoping for some definitive answers.

Kauraphon replied, “You were both the victim of a _Blasphemy_ spell.  Come to think of it, all of you were the victim of a _Blasphemy_ spell, but that’s not important right now.  What is important is that one of the results of that spell is that the two of you have been banished from the Abyss for the next 24 hours.  All of the others are still safe and they are peacefully resting in an extradimensional opening that Caine has conjured.  We are going to rest here until we can safely plane shift the two of you back to Occipitus, where we will then continue with the Test.”

Grimm frowned.  “I have just spent the last few weeks eating fiendish buffalo and drinking fetid Abyssal water.  Now that I am back on the Prime Material Plane, what is to keep me from just staying here and not returning?”

The half-fiend’s voice grew dark. “Nothing, except for the fact that you are in the middle of the largest desert on this particular planet.  But the good news is that after you die of thirst, starvation, or exposure to the heat, the local vultures will be very appreciative of such a large meal made so readily available to them.”


----------



## Lela

And the spells of darkness actually work for the party.  And yet JollyDoc finds a way to still make it screw 'em.  This sounds normal.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim,

A very nice, if brief :\ first true story hour update.  I hope that my notes came in handy.  

BTW, for the remaining demons we fought, JollyDoc decided not to use _blasphemy_ because it was the "merciful" thing to do.  If demons can't kill us and rend our flesh, then it's probably not worth it for them to attack us.  Therefore, banishing us back to the Prime would be far too charitable.


----------



## Joachim

Sorry for the brevity.  I have had a very hectic week, but I wanted to post _something_ before the weekend, and I couldn't get started writing until 10:30 last night.  I needed to be done posting by midnight so I could get enough sleep and not be a zombie today.  So, that was the fruit of an hour and a half of my labor.

Your notes have been helpful, but the notes for the encounter with the hezrou had been torn out of the notepad, so I had to wing it.  Hopefully I communicated the desperation of the situation appropriately.


----------



## JollyDoc

Excellent work Richard!  I'm going to have to work hard to match the quality of your writing.  Keep it up!


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, are we looking at a writing compition here?

One can only hope.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Very nice work there,Joachim.It seems there's a lot of writer's blood running in that D&D group.

I am a little sad to hear that Gfunk will stop playing.It has been a long time since I last found a fellow sorcerer enthusiast,and his characters are a font of ideas to draw from.I wish you find the time to play,even bi-weekly.A little D&D is better than no D&D at all.

Having read the adventure,I'm dying to see how the whole trials thing will work out.Hey Jollydoc,won't it be cool if in the LAST test Caine does you-know-what?  
Sorry for the semi-spoiler people.


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Having read the adventure,I'm dying to see how the whole trials thing will work out.Hey Jollydoc,won't it be cool if in the LAST test Caine does you-know-what?



Well, we already passed the first two tests (Charity?, and Resolve).  We know the last test is Sacrifice.  Caine is ready to jump into the fire for this one!!


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Well, we already passed the first two tests (Charity?, and Resolve).  We know the last test is Sacrifice.  Caine is ready to jump into the fire for this one!!




So to speak...


----------



## Nightingale 7

Oh,that's just great!Please Jollydoc,I want full in-game and behind-the-scenes reactions from the players when you-know-what-happens!


----------



## Lela

Evil hinting and teasings must stops.  I wants the update, I needs the update.

No, you don't!

Yes, it does!

Shut up!

GO AWAY!!

*Looks right*

*Looks left*

I say goes it he goes!  I gets my update, I needs my update.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Oh,that's just great!Please Jollydoc,I want full in-game and behind-the-scenes reactions from the players *when * you-know-what-happens!



I'd rather say *if * it happens. The way I see it, there are plenty of things that can go wrong, and I think it would never have happened in my old group.

So what about providing Lela with a precioussssssss update?


----------



## gfunk

Here's my update:

2 fatalaties and 1 take-down during the last session.  Man, who would've though the test of sacrifice would require so much . . . . SACRIFICE?


----------



## Lela

Ah, a near TPK then.  Always fun.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Ah, a near TPK then.  Always fun.




You tell me how this sounds:

1) DR 15/- (effectively).
2) Ability to cast death spells (DC 17+spell level).
3) AC 28.
4) 100% concealment.
5) Fast healing 18.
6) Any creature close enough to melee it takes 2d4 negative levels per attack.
7) Immune to crits, enchantments, and death spells.
8) And the party is out of spells when we get there.

Does that sound like a TPK to you?


----------



## Lela

> Does that sound like a TPK to you?




Heck yeah!

100% Concelment alone can drastically change any encounter.


----------



## gfunk

Some more relevant details:

1)  One PC died before the actual encounter with the Lich Cleric.  This PC died in a very humiliating and ironic way.  Amusement guaranteed*.

2)  One PC died in combat with the Lich thanks to a _slay living_.

3)  One PC nearly died in combat with the Lich thanks to _harm_ followed by an AoO that sent him into negatives.

*Amusement not guaranteed.


----------



## JollyDoc

Yes, friends and neighbors, the fun never stops in the Abyss.  BTW, everyone is neglecting to mention the addition of a NEW PC, and no, he's not being introduced because an old PC died.  This an actual bonafide new player which has joined our group.  His character will be intro'd very soon.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Lela

Hummmmmmeeddddddddemmmmmmmmmmmm.

I'm joanzing for a character concept now.  Just a concept.  Stats can come in later.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Well, those are some good news!!! I'll guess the new PC is more or less of a fighting class.


----------



## Lela

I'm gonig with Cleric, Monk, or Paladin.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> I'm gonig with Cleric, Monk, or Paladin.




One of them is correct!  I will give you a hint...his name sounds like it came from an Anime serial.


----------



## Lela

I'm betting Monk.  And not because of the Anime.  When he got there you already had a healer, a tank, an arcanist, and a rogue-type.  He was free to branch out into the Other catagory.

Now, I'm wondering how comfortable/familiar/accepting of the BoED he is.  Because, with this group, Vow of Poverty isn't a bad move, especially for a Monk.  Combine with Vow of Peace and the nonlethal Monk would get along with Caine very well.

I can just see them getting close together.  Suddenly their auras interact and they look around for the other.  It's Highlander without swords.


----------



## Joachim

Ok...time for another update.  Not as long as it should be, but not as short as the last one.  Hope you enjoy.

Barring catastrophe Joachim Real Update 3 will be up late Wednesday night.


----------



## Joachim

*WELCOME TO THE CATHEDRAL OF FEATHERS*  

With a flash of light, Jules appeared within sight of a large, crumbling structure, obviously a large temple of some sort.  The lantern archon drifted slowly to the ground, depositing Kauraphon’s Bag of Holding onto the ground.  The bag opened, and Kauraphon, Rusty, Wathros, and Tilly exited from the bag.  “Wait here,” the archon intoned, “and I shall return with my master and the half-ogre.”  The archon flashed, and disappeared with the bag.  Less than twenty seconds later, he reappeared with the bag, and Grimm and Caine climbed out.

Kauraphon chuckled.  “We should have been using that trick all along. It is remarkable, Caine, that you have such a creature as your servant.”  Caine, without any hesitation, responded, “He is not my servant…he is my companion and my friend.  His company has given me much solace as we have walked the earth together.”  The half-fiend shook his head and smirked in amused bewilderment.  Jules had certainly made returning Grimm and Tilly to the group much easier.  Why Caine would not admit to the obviousness of the archon’s willing servitude was astounding.

The group assembled into a defensible marching order, and proceeded towards the remnants of what Kauraphon had referred to as the Cathedral of Feathers.  The massive structure had seen better days.  Its marble walls were crumbling, and gaping holes riddled the exterior.  Shards of what were once brilliant stained glass windows lay all around the temple.  The only apparent entrance was a set of gargantuan iron double doors.

As the Bright Axes approached, each of them noticed their spirits raised somewhat, as if the inescapable gloom and dread of Occipitus was shielded from this place.  Caine sighed as relief washed over him.  Of all of the members of the Bright Axes, Caine’s moral beliefs were the most opposed with this dark plane of evil and chaos, and around the Cathedral of Feathers the Apostle of Peace felt whole once again.

As they approached the doors, Wathros’ elven form shimmered, grew, and coalesced into the form of a massive rhinoceros whose white hair was flecked with streaks of pure silver and gold.  Since pledging himself to the Exalted Lords of Good, Wathros’ ability to assume animal forms had been augmented by the power of the Guardinals themselves.  Now, when he changed his shape into that of a beast it was not just a natural creature, but combined with the essence of Elysium.

The rhinoceros-elf approached the doors, and inserted his horn inside one of the thick metal pull rings.  Grunting and snorting, the beast struggled mightily, but the door would not budge.  Grimm, draping his spiked chain around his neck like a scarf, grabbed the hind-quarters of the rhino and began to tug with the druid.  After considerable amounts of time and effort, the two managed to slide the door open with the earsplitting grind of metal on metal.  

Rusty grimaced, “So much fer subtlety.  Every stinkin’ demon within ten miles probably heard that!”

---------------------------------------------------------

Takarit fumed with anger.  The hezrou could not find his quarry.  Every one of them had escaped.  He didn’t even manage to slay the puny halfling or the common human dressed in rags!  His gnawing hunger, the need to kill, fueled his search.  He teleported at random, searching, seething at himself, and cursing the creatures that had denied him his pleasure.  He had not stopped looking through the last day.

Occipitus itself must have found pity on the demon.  Takarit had just teleported near to one of the only blights on the Abyssal layer, when his keen ears detected the unmistakable scraping of metal.  Standing before the ‘blight’, a ruined celestial church, stood a small crowd of humanoids.  Takarit’s eyes narrowed to slits as he realized that he had finally found his prey.  

The hezrou watched, more than one hundred yards away, as the group entered the building.  He would not enter that place.  The church’s stink of righteousness was more than he could handle.  He would wait.  When they left, when they least expect it, the demon would return, and his hunger would be sated.

---------------------------------------------------------

The entry hall to the Cathedral was dark.  Tilly, unable to see in the pitch black without a source of light, pulled out a sunrod and snapped it on.  Peering inside, the halfling saw much of the ruin that characterized the exterior of the structure.  Torn tapestries, piles of debris, and several broken statues covered the floor.  A large pit, festooned with rusty iron spikes, opened just past the church entrance.  In the far corners of the room Tilly had just happened to notice two impossible large mats of cobwebbing when he heard something large scraping and clicking along the walls and ceiling.

Before the halfling could shout a warning, the unmistakable sounds of spell casting erupted from both corners, and the group was suddenly covered in a large mat of thick, sticky webbing.  Tilly managed to dodge outside the spell’s area, and drew his swords with a look of bloodlust in his eyes.

Out of the webbing came two of the strangest creatures the halfling had ever seen.  From the waist up, the monsters had the body of a black-skinned elf, topped with locks of white hair.  Below their waist each of the creatures were attached to the abdomen of a massive hairy spider.  Tilly remembered his Uncle Hoon’s stories about drow and their love of spiders, but he never would have thought that the dark elves would be so wicked as to mate with giant arachnids!  As they approached, one of the ‘things’ finished casting its spell and vanished from view.  Tilly’s sensitive ears told him that the creature had not left, but was just hidden to sight.

Kauraphon struggled amidst the webbing, and with great effort managed to cast a spell that cancelled magical effects.  The webbing disappeared as quickly as it has appeared.  Wathros grunted into the room and his eyes caught sight of the one visible aberration before them.  Something deep within the elf erupted as he recognized the drider before him for what ‘it’ was.  Once drow elf priests or arcanists of the dark god Lloth, these pitiful creatures had been cursed by the Queen of Spiders for some major failing.  The curse, worse than death, had resulted in their transformation.

With a snort and a bestial bellow, Wathros charged at the creature.  As he lowered his head, his massive horn began to glow with a golden radiance.  Empowered with celestial might, Wathros impaled the drider through the chest.  With a powerful swing of his neck, the rhino flung the drow-thing’s corpse across the room.

To the surprise of all in the room, the Cathedral itself instantly underwent the most glorious of changes.  The torn tapestries, debris, and broken statues all disappeared.  The room was filled with bright light, and the walls and ceiling were composed of gleaming white marble.  The broken windows were restored, and instead of seeing the reddish gloom over the wasteland of Occipitus, the Bright Axes were treated to the sight of blue skies overlooking a calm lake spanning from horizon to horizon.  In the distance loomed a single colossal snow-capped peak.  This glimpse of Heaven lasted less than the length of one breath, and then the cathedral returned to its dilapidated state.

Caine began casting, and targeted Rusty with a spell of enlargement.  The dwarf began to grow until his height almost matched Grimm’s.  Thumbing his axe, Rusty rushed into the room.  Swinging wildly, the Mystran hoped to connect with the invisible drider.  Not surprisingly, all he managed to hit was air.  Far more cautious, the half-ogre stalked into the room, listening intently.  Locating what he thought was the hidden drider’s location, Grimm maneuvered close to that area.

The drider began casting a spell, and upon completion it became visible.  A line of electricity streaked from his hand and headed towards Tilly, Wathros, and Rusty.  Tilly dodged the bolt entirely.  Thanks to his celestial nature, the lightning bolt merely washed over the rhino, causing no harm.  Rusty was not so lucky and the bolt tore through him.  The dwarf clenched his jaw, fighting off the pain, and bellowed as he charged the now-visible opponent.  Rusty’s axe struck true, severing one of the creature’s eight arachnid legs.  The drider shrieked in pain, and squealed even louder as Tilly somersaulted behind him and buried his tiny blade in the creature’s abdomen.

With a quick snap of his wrist, Grimm’s spiked chain spun forward and struck the drider solidly in the face.  With a sickening splatter, the decapitated arachnid hit the ground and fell still.  With the death of the last drider, the pit in front of the door disappeared, obviously an illusory spell.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Tilly searched the drider corpses, and cursed when he found nothing of any real value.  The antechamber to the cathedral bore another pair of large oaken doors, which Rusty and Wathros struggled to open.  As they worked together, the cathedral shifted between its former celestial self and its current abyssal reality.  Each time the halcyonic vision shifted away Caine groaned, obviously pained by the cost of Celestial Pride.

The door finally creaked open, and the Bright Axes walked into what had to be the largest temple sanctuary area that any of them had ever seen.  Fully one-hundred yards long, the temple could have seated many thousands in its heyday.  Sadly, the ruins were as bad (if not worse) here than anywhere else in the building.

At the far end of the sanctuary, a gigantic undamaged granite statue was visible.  The portrayal was definitely not of a celestial.  The statue had thick muscled goat legs, and the torso and arms of a bloated humanoid.  Large bat-wings spread back like a large cape.  The creature’s facial structure was decidedly inhuman, and thick ram’s horns sprouted from its forehead.  In the statue’s right hand it clutched a large rod capped with what appeared to be some sort of faceted gem.  The base of the monolith was surrounded by a sheet of flames.  The statue was of flawless workmanship, and sent a shudder through each of the onlookers.  Only Grimm, somewhat schooled in the outer planar lore, recognized the depiction.  In Abyssal, the half-ogre whispered, “Orcus.”

----------------------------------------------------------

Cinaraa stood behind one of the massive goat legs of the statue, hiding from view.  The succubus had been given explicit orders to kill anything that approached the Test of Resolve, and she intended to garner intense pleasure from this latest bunch.  She knelt down, and looked down seductively at her consort.  The noble salamander, completely concealed behind the statue’s base, looked back at Cinaraa.  The salamander was grinning at the promise of violence.  The she-demon whispered into his ears.

“Burn them, my precious, but leave the halfling for me.  I have not tasted the soul of one of his kind in centuries.”


----------



## Lela

I've started playing an Exalted Sorcorer of my own.  I find myself looking to Caine for guidence and, to a point, direction.  Though, I admit, my path is more the Sword of the Elven deities (rather than they're heart) I still find him inspirational.

In fact, I've decided on a name for my familiar (my DM will be thrilled): Jules.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Ah, there is nothing quite as tasty as Halfling life force...you can tell that she's a professional!


----------



## gfunk

Joachim, great work once again!  Your descriptions and characterizations are fantastic!


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Joachim, great work once again!  Your descriptions and characterizations are fantastic!




I agree Richard.  You're doing a fantastic job with the story.  Who knew beneath that geeky engineer exterior dwelt the soul of an artist?


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> I agree Richard.  You're doing a fantastic job with the story.  Who knew beneath that geeky engineer exterior dwelt the soul of an artist?




Well, I always thought so.  Not that I knew about any so-called geeky exterior but his occational posts throughout the Joachim/Entropy debacle were some of my favorites.


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> I agree Richard.  You're doing a fantastic job with the story.  Who knew beneath that geeky engineer exterior dwelt the soul of an artist?




You have to remember that I spend approximately 80 percent of my time in front of a computer writing geotechnical reports.  When you write very drab technical papers all day long every day, it can be a very nice change to actually try and use your vocabulary.  To put it mildly, there are more words that I am forbidden to use (legal reasons) than there are words that I can use.  Either way, I really do appreciate the compliments.  It makes me want to type more, so I can horde more praise!! WOO HOO!!

Ok...with that, I am going to start typing Joachim Update 3:  The Test of Judgment.

NOTE:  In my last post, I mentioned the Test of Resolve.  Sorry, jumped the gun on that one...should be the Test of Judgment.


----------



## Joachim

*PRELUDE TO A KISS*

The wall of flames around the great monument of Orcus began to grow larger and brighter, and after a few seconds reformed into a large, vaguely humanoid shape.  Two white-hot ovoids in the fire elemental’s ‘head’ turned toward the Bright Axes.  With terrifying speed, the elemental crossed the distance between the statue and the group and stood before them, ill intent obvious in its stance.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Cinaraa smiled.  The fire elemental summoned by her lover, Phalox, had the full attention of the intruders.  The brute would keep them occupied long enough for her to suck the life out of her prey.  Cinaraa summoned her inner power and willed herself to appear next to the halfling.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Tilly was absolutely stunned by the arrival of the elemental.  The Bright Axes had encountered a pair of these creatures in Cauldron, and they had laid waste to an inn before the encounter was over.  Under normal circumstances the halfling was quick and decisive immediately once combat broke out, but this time Tilly uncharacteristically hesitated, not certain what to do.  At that moment he heard an unexplainable, but oddly familiar, voice in his head.

_“Tilly!  Move now!”_

Without thinking, the halfling curled into a ball and nimbly tumbled to his left.  When he righted himself, he became aware of the presence of a new figure where he once was.  Standing before him was what appeared to be a comely woman, completely naked, with a pair of leathery bat wings sprouting from her back.  The woman’s arms reached forward to where Tilly had just been, her lips pursed as if to kiss him.  Based upon the look in her eye, Tilly did not believe that the kiss was a friendly gesture.  He didn’t know where the voice came from, but it uncannily made him move a split second ahead of the fiendish creature's attack.  

There was no more hesitation in Tilly’s actions.

Quickly, the halfling plunged his longsword into what he thought would be the succubus’ kidney.  While some of the damage instantly healed itself, it was obvious that he had still crippled the she-demon.

The fire elemental swung wildly at the group, but failed to connect with anything.  Rusty, understanding the difficult situation that the elemental presented, decided to use one of the most powerful spells that he had prepared for the day.  Originally selected in case Rusty and the Bright Axes elected to return to Faerun, the _plane shift_ could also be used to send other creatures away.  Casting the spell, the dwarf stepped forward and touched the elemental’s flaming body.  For his effort his hand was badly burned, but the elemental disappeared.  The dwarf sputtered, “I hope you enjoy swimmin’ in the Elemental Plane of Water, Torchie!”

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Things had gone decidedly against Cinaraa.  She was badly wounded, and now surrounded by enemies with no support.  Cinaraa knew what she was going to do.  She would _teleport_ away, and then magically compel the big warrior with the spiked chain to assault his comrades.  Delicious victory would still be hers, and that runt who stabbed her would pay dearly!

In a flash, Cinaraa appeared near the roof of the church, looking down on her hapless prey.  It was at this point that Cinaraa became aware that the rhinoceros located in the middle of the group was looking up at her and was stomping, nodding, and grunting in a seemingly rhythmic nature.  Only too late did she realize that the gesticulations were part of a spell being cast.

As the realization came to her, fear swept over the succubus.  A column of divine fire cascaded over Cinaraa, consuming her.   The demon's last thought was the utter disbelief that she had been incinerated by a spellcasting rhino.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Phalox watched from afar as the burned husk that was once Cinaraa fell to the floor.  Anger washed over the salamander and he released an explosive ball of fire at the group.  They would burn for this.  Slithering out from behind the statue and brandishing his long spear, the half-humanoid half-snake creature gestured a silent challenge at Cinaraa’s slayers.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

The fireball exploded around the group, burning each of the Bright Axes badly.  Grimm saw the creature at the other end of the sanctuary, and didn’t think twice about accepting its provocation.  The half-ogre ignored the pain from his wounds, lowered his head, and ran ahead of the group.

Caine shook his head in concern.  While he didn’t like seeing any living creature killed, he knew that he would not have the power to stop this fight.  All he could do at this point was make sure that Good prevailed.  Casting a spell granting flight, the sorcerer touched Tilly on the shoulder.  “I am afraid Grimm has bitten off more than he can chew with this one.  Go help him.”  The halfling nodded, and darted through the air at breakneck speed toward their assailant.

Phalox was smart, and recognized that the half-ogre would need some time to cross the sanctuary floor to him.  The salamander willed into existence a great wall of flames between him and the warrior, followed by a second wall, and then again by a third.  By the time the half-ogre got Phalox’s location, he would either be dead from the flames or sufficiently weakened by them.

Grimm saw the first wall of flame before him, but the half-ogre was feeling his oats at this point and charged through.  The fire burned him badly, but he kept running.  The same with the second wall of fire, and then the third.  Grimm was confident that once he got to the salamander’s location, the fight would be ended by a few quick spins of his chain.

While the other members of the party struggled to prepare spells and pass through the flaming walls, Tilly sped ahead and actually got to the salamander’s location before Grimm.  However, once he got within range of the creature it whipped its snakelike tail out and snared the halfling.  The muscular action of the thing’s tail knocked the breath out of Tilly, and the halfling felt his life being crushed out of him.

Grimm completed the trek across the sanctuary and brought his chain to bear before the salamander.  Between the fireball and the walls of fire, the half-ogre was feeling the worse for wear, but his confidence held firm.  In Abyssal, Grimm bellowed, “Let go of that one and try someone your own size.”

Wordlessly and without releasing the halfling, Phalox approached the half-ogre, parried the spiked chain out of the way and drove his longspear into the large warrior’s chest.  Spitting up blood, Grimm collapsed to the ground and lay motionless.

Just then a disembodied voice began chanting arcane words and seemingly from out of nowhere, a burst of frigid air struck the salamander.  The cold was excruciating to the fiery creature, and he released the halfling in pain.  Kauraphon, smiled invisibly and released a second blast.  The salamander howled in agony and attempted to locate the source of his pain.

Just then, Rusty passed through the last wall of fire and cast a spell of his own.  From the palm of his hand a ray of divine energy jumped out and struck the salamander in the face.  In response, Phalox sent another fireball at the dwarf, burning him badly.  On the other side of the wall of fire, the salamander heard the quick pounding of heavy feet.

Wathros stormed through the wall.  Immune to the fire due to one of his spells, the rhino passed by the flames with no harm.  Seeing the salamander, Wathros lowered his head and charged.  The rhino’s horn plunged into the salamander’s abdomen and erupted out of its back.  Phalox’s eyes went dark and he fell to the ground, lifeless.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Rusty rushed over to Grimm, and inspected the half-ogre's slumped form.  Tilly, tears welling up, sniffed, “Is he dead?”  The dwarf shook his head.  “No.  But the damn fool is pretty close.  I can fix him with a few healing spells.”

While Rusty tended to the half-ogre, Kauraphon pointed out a large staircase in one corner of the sanctuary.  “That is where we must go.  That is where we shall find the Test of Judgment.”


----------



## gfunk

Again great update!  BTW, what were those voices in Tilly's head?  Also let me give kudos to Rusty's player (Brian) for creative thinking in sending that Fire Elemental to the Plane of Water.


----------



## Mortepierre

gfunk said:
			
		

> BTW, what were those voices in Tilly's head?




I'll take an educated guess .. intelligent weapon finally revealing itself to its owner?

Well, either that or Pez is really looking out for his friends


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> BTW, what were those voices in Tilly's head?




I am working on it...trying to build on something here...patience is a virtue .  I can say that I was trying to find a reason why every rogue would have uncanny dodge, and would the nature of every rogue's uncanny dodge be the same.  Is is super reflexes?  Is is hyper-sensitivity to their surroundings?  Or is it something...else?


----------



## Lela

Well, we really haven't seen a lot of Tilly's perspective in battle.  So the subject is open to explore.

And Tilly, I recall, has been considering going Exalted.  Could be the eladrins took a liking to the guy a while back.  Or he's got limited ghostly companions.

Wow, there is a lot you can do with that.


----------



## Morrow

Hey, how about posting stats for the rest of the party?  I'd like to see some more examples of the exalted rules in practice.  Besides, the fans want to know everything about their heroes.

Morrow


----------



## Lela

Morrow said:
			
		

> Hey, how about posting stats for the rest of the party?  I'd like to see some more examples of the exalted rules in practice.  Besides, the fans want to know everything about their heroes.
> 
> Morrow



 *GRINS*


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> I am working on it...trying to build on something here...patience is a virtue .  I can say that I was trying to find a reason why every rogue would have uncanny dodge, and would the nature of every rogue's uncanny dodge be the same.  Is is super reflexes?  Is is hyper-sensitivity to their surroundings?  Or is it something...else?





Personally, I like the idea of a spider-sense...tingling in the back of his head or something.
Another great job Richard.  BTW, if it seems like Joachim is doing all the posting here, it's because we had a bit of a back-log of updates in which a lot of things happened.  Joachim and I plan on switching about every two weeks...ie, he posts two game weeks worth of info, then I do.  He should be just about able to wrap up his set here pretty soon, then I'll take over for a bit.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Joachim

Morrow said:
			
		

> Hey, how about posting stats for the rest of the party?  I'd like to see some more examples of the exalted rules in practice.  Besides, the fans want to know everything about their heroes.
> 
> Morrow




To be honest, only Wathros and Caine make regular use of the exalted feats, but I guess Rusty uses a lot of the sanctified spells.  If Ajax had made it further, I would have made more use of it, but oh well.  We have been trying for months to get Chris (Tilly) to take the Exalted sneak attack feat (is it Sacred Strike?),  but he doesn't think being exalted matches his character.  I guess you have to respect that.  

Once (or more appropriately, if) Grimm makes it to 11th level I will post his information.  Right now, I can tell you that he is a Fighter 6/Exotic Weapon Master 1/Planar Champion 2.


----------



## Lela

Does he say why he doesn't think it fits his character?  I'm not trying to pressure him or anything, I just really like Tilly.


----------



## gfunk

Chris (Tilly) doesn't want to feel an obligation to follow the path of good, which he would be required to do if he takes Exalted feats. Basically, he wants the freedom to act thuggish when the situation calls for it. That, and he wants to stick with his original character concept.


----------



## Lela

All great reasons.

Thanks gfunk.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Don't the alignments neutral and chaotic good provide enough room for thuggish acts once in a while? I don't picture JollyDoc as a DM that uses alignment to beat on his players...


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Don't the alignments neutral and chaotic good provide enough room for thuggish acts once in a while? I don't picture JollyDoc as a DM that uses alignment to beat on his players...




You have to understand that there is a real, defined difference between GOOD and EXALTED, much as there is a real defined difference between EVIL and VILE.  If you are exalted, you have to be an exemplary bastion and protector of goodness.  Just because you are good does not mean that you are exalted.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Ahh, I didn't think of that!


----------



## Joachim

*THE TEST OF JUDGMENT*

The Bright Axes advanced cautiously down the stairs into the depths of the Abyss.  Tilly and Rusty took the lead, with Grimm immediately behind them.  If trouble broke out, the halfling and dwarf knew that Grimm could easily reach over their head to provide support.  The others followed shortly behind this diverse vanguard.

Something unusual caught Rusty’s attention as they proceeded into the subterranean vault beneath the cathedral.  Jabbing Tilly with his elbow, the dwarf pointed at a joint in the wall and muttered, “Look ‘ere. The architecture’s changed.  Whoever crafted the cathedral definitely didn’t build this passageway.  You can tell by the condition of the rock on each side of the joint that…”

The dwarf continued on discussing the age of the structure and the differing qualities of the construction.  Tilly sighed.  Dwarves inherently recognized and understood such things better than most of the other humanoid races, and they were very proud of this fact.  At this point, however, Rusty was just showing off.  Tilly tuned the dwarf out, nodding and smiling when appropriate.

The stairwell led down to a large landing about fifty feet under the ground surface.  The landing peered over the northern edge of an open masonry chamber about forty feet by forty feet.  A barred iron door was placed in both the east and west wall.  The door on the east wall bore runes from the Infernal alphabet and was etched with an intricate spider web pattern.  Likewise, the door on the west wall bore runes from the Celestial alphabet, and was adorned with an elegant pattern resembling a veneer of feathers.

However, it was not these details that immediately caught the attention of Tilly, Rusty, and Grimm.  Sitting at a small oaken desk a desiccated corpse, obviously animate and regaled in golden full plate armor, turned and addressed the newcomers.  Its gaze passed over the Bright Axes, and each of the mortals meeting the gaze felt terribly uneasy by it.  The mummy’s hands extended toward the group in a sign of peace.

“Greetings, noble adventurers.  Adimarchus welcomes you to the first trial for the Test of the Smoking Eye.  This is the Test of Judgment.”  Pointing to the eastern door, the mummy continued, “Behind this door waits Thathnak, the Bebilith, and behind the other rests Halalaa, the Avoral Guardinal.  Select a path, enter the portal, and defeat the beast on the other side.  Complete this task and you will be granted passage to the second trial.”

Caine stepped to the front of the group, and looked at both of the doors.  He recognized the writing on the eastern door to be in Abyssal, naming its inhabitant.  The words on the door on the west were scripted in Celestial, likewise naming the being trapped on the other side.  Grimm spoke first, “I have no desire to fight a Guardinal celestial.  Bebiliths are powerful demonic arachnids.  We should prepare for such a fight.”

The Bright Axes began preparing for the fight to come.  Caine, Rusty, Wathros, and Kauraphon each took their turn imbuing the group with various magicks.  Grimm pulled out three vials of oil, and smeared the contents of one of the vials onto his chain.  He gave the other two vials to Tilly and Rusty, stating that it would infuse their weapons with the power of Good, and may penetrate the creature’s ability to absorb physical damage.  Gladly, the dwarf and halfling covered their weapons in the viscous substance. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Thathnak waited.  He always waited.  For days, months, years, centuries…he had waited.  Before Adimarchus had captured him and entombed him in this vault, Thathnak had prowled the Abyss, hunting lesser demons and ingesting their essence.  Like other Bebilith, he had made a sport of such endeavors.  But now, all he did was wait.  Once, every several decades, his door opened and a group would enter and try to kill him.  The ending was always the same, with new shriveled husks adorning the floor of Thathnak’s chamber.

Thathnak heard the sound of metal grinding, and realized that the iron door was opening.  His waiting was over.  Thathnak would taste fresh blood once again!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Invisible and flying thanks to two of Caine’s spells, Tilly rushed into the chamber.  The room was massive about fifty feet wide and three times that long.  The chamber was deep, and Tilly noticed that the floor was covered with large iron spikes.  Corpses littered the floor.  Suspended about thirty feet above the spikes, the halfling observed an intricate series of interconnected platforms.  The platforms were suspended from the ceiling by thick metal cabling.  On the far side of the room, Tilly noted the presence of another iron door.

Moving nimbly from platform to platform was the largest arachnid that Tilly had ever seen.  The creature had eight legs, but only used six of them to support its massive weight.  The front two legs ended in wickedly barbed claws.  The bebilith’s mouth was fanged and was freely dripping a thick liquid.  The halfling guessed the liquid to be a poison of some sort.

Tilly could tell that the creature had not been alerted to his presence, and he maneuvered in behind the spider.  Deftly, the halfling thrust his blade into the bebilith’s abdomen.  Thick ichor splattered out of the wound, and Tilly grinned that the wound didn’t instantly close like it had done with virtually every other creature he had encountered in Occipitus.  Grimm’s oil of Bless Weapon must have worked.

Wathros the rhino-elf lumbered into the room.  Considering his incredible weight, the druid decided that testing the tensile strength of the cables supporting the platform was too risky a proposition.  Instead, the rhino began its rhythmic snorting and stomping.  Upon completion of his spell, the demon-spider was surrounded by another of Wathros’ columns of divine fire.

Grimm and Rusty flew into the room, likewise aided by a spell of flight.  Grimm maneuvered close to the bebilith, and spun his chain.  It connected with the beast in the carapace, and more of the spiders ichor splashed on the ground.  The dwarf tossed a handful of diamond dust into the air, and began casting a spell.  A spray of diamond shards washed over and through Grimm, Tilly, and the bebilith.  The diamond slivers washed around the half-ogre and the halfling, causing no harm, but tore into the arachnid, badly wounding and nearly blinding it.  Rusty smiled with the knowledge that his spell only damaged those who hearts were evil.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thathnak fumed.  Never before had a group attacked him in such a concerted effort.  Never before had a group been so successful in hurting him.  His hyper-acute senses were aware of the small being, possibly a halfling or gnome, on his flank, and he saw the half-ogre, dwarf, and (impossibly!) spellcasting rhino.  Thinking quickly, he recognized the half-ogre to be his most immediate threat.  That menace had to be neutralized first.

The bebilith curled its abdomen under its body, and spinnerets at the tip began to ooze.  With a wet slurping sound, a large glob of sticky webbing spurted forth from the arachnid’s tail.  The bebilith rejoiced as he watched the glob strike the half-ogre in the chest, and within the blink of an eye the warrior was covered from head to toe in the sticky substance.  “That takes care of that,” Thathnak mused.

Cruel irony responded to Thathnak’s inner monologue.  The webbing fell off of the half-ogre, almost as quickly as it had covered him.  Horror came over the bebilith as he saw the warrior’s spiked chain begin to spin.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The rhino’s tail wagged happily.  As luck would have had it, the _freedom of movement_ spell he had placed on Grimm had been a superb idea.

Grimm’s spiked chain spun quickly.  An expert with his weapon, Grimm knew how to use both ends of the chain to get more strikes in a shorter period of time than someone simply proficient in its use.  Making matter worse for the bebilith, Grimm had been aided by a spell of _haste_ cast by Kauraphon.  The half-ogre’s hands became a veritable blur as the chain struck forward in a flurry.  Two quick strikes neatly severed both of the bebilith’s foreclaws.  Before the arachnid could shriek in agony, two more of Grimm’s swings caved in what would have been the creature’s face.

Thathnak slumped to the ground, and lay motionless.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The victorious Bright Axes opened the other door and moved into the adjacent room.  This chamber, approximately thirty feet by thirty feet in dimension, was covered in frescoes depicting a raven-winged angel fighting a seemingly insurmountable host of demonic creatures.  All around the room in common script was written the phrase, “Know who made you.”  This detail was noted by the adventurers, but discarded as a riddle whose answer would undoubtedly become apparent at some point in the near future.

Standing in the middle of the room was the golden plate clad mummy, carrying a silver lantern in his hands.  Purposefully, the undead creature strode forward and gave the lantern to Caine.  “Congratulations,” it intoned, “you have passed the Test of Judgment.  This lantern will shine the way to the second trial, the Test of Resolve.  Remember to always attend to the wisdom of Adimarchus.”

With a flash, the undead creature disappeared.


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Grimm looked to Caine, “Where do we go now?”  The ascetic pondered.  “First,” Caine replied, “we shall go and free the Avoral, Halalaa.”  The half-ogre nodded.  That seemed to be the right thing to do.

The Bright Axes returned to the antechamber outside of Thathnak’s cell.  The half-ogre lifted the heavy bar and opened the door to Halalaa’s prison.  The chamber ahead of them was of similar size to the Bebilith’s, but instead of the suspension platforms, the room was adorned with hundreds of tin bird cages.  In the center of the room, standing within an intricate circle of silvery powder, was an abject-looking creature of obvious celestial nature.  Once beautiful, the roughly humanoid creature was powerfully muscled but had long feathered wings where its arms should have been and talons where its feet should have been.  Standing fully seven feet tall, the creature’s hair resembled a feathery cowl.  It looked at the group with its golden eyes, still solemn and proud, awaiting the coup de grace that would end its misery.

Caine stepped ahead of the group.  “Greetings, Halalaa, Lord of the Avians.  I am Caine, and my companions and myself are of good heart.  Do not fear us, for it is our intent to free you from this prison.”

The avian celestial’s heart rose for a moment.  The hope that blossomed within her chest was the first positive feeling she had felt in what felt like an eon.  She might have questioned the intentions of the group, but there was something different about this raggedly-dressed human.  He was surrounded by an almost otherwordly glow.  Halalaa recognized the aura surrounding Caine as a symbol of his exemplary goodness.  The avoral also knew that this nimbus of light was something that was impossible to counterfeit.

In a distinctly feminine voice, the avoral spoke, “I am trapped in this location by the magical circle of power that surrounds me.  Break the circle, and it will free me.”  Caine strode forward and kicked the dust.  The intricate pattern broken, Halalaa took her first step in over three centuries.  She was surprised that he muscles had remembered how to do that.  “Thank you, noble human.  Know that you have earned the gratitude of Halalaa.  Is there any aid that I can offer in return.”

The ascetic mused.  “No, nothing really.  Unless you can tell me more about this place or more about the Test of the Smoking Eye.”

Halalaa shook her head.  “Sadly, no I cannot help you there.  I have been trapped here for many years, and all that I knew was that I was here to die when the time came.  I wish that I knew more, but Adimarchus did not share anything such information with me.”

Rusty stepped forward.  “Would ye like to go home, lass?  I can send ye there if you be so choosin’.”  Excitedly, the avoral nodded.  She had long since given up hope of seeing her home again.  Rusty cast a spell, and touched Halalaa on the arm.  The avoral guardinal disappeared, and returned to her home on the Elysian Fields.


----------



## JollyDoc

Another excellent job Rich.  Great attention to detail.  Just a small editor's note for the readers.  The final words of the mummy for the Test of Judgement were as follows..."Heed the words of Adimarchus.  You have passed the Test of Judgement.  Attend to the wisdom of Adimarchus!  Always deal with rivals first and enemies second..."

In this case, Adimarchus' "rival" would have been the bebilith, since they shared a similar alignment.  Adimarchus wanted future rulers of Occipitus to know that just because a creature shares your alignment doesn't make it your ally.


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Another excellent job Rich. Great attention to detail.



I agree, but let me toss in a few cents as well.

The Guardinal tried to _detect evil _on everyone and came up with negative on everybody though he could not detect Caine's alignment because of his _mind shield_.

Anyway, the Guradinal and Caine began talking and they hit it off well at first. However, the Celestial became pissed off when Caine told him that they were planning on completing all of the Tests of Adimarchus and restoring Occipitus. 

The Avoral though it was a foolish idea and that we would become corrupted just as Adimarchus was.

EDIT: BTW, did those guys shred the Bebilith or what?  Hot diggidity we were ready for that fight.


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Just a small editor's note for the readers.  The final words of the mummy for the Test of Judgement were as follows..."Heed the words of Adimarchus.  You have passed the Test of Judgement.  Attend to the wisdom of Adimarchus!  Always deal with rivals first and enemies second..."




Sorry about the omittal there...I got it as close as I could remember it (I feel like its been about 4 or 5 weeks since that encounter).  I have one or two more updates to do before I turn it back over to CEO Jollydoc for a few.  I will get to work on them this week:

Update 5:  Return of the Hezrou and Random Encounter Road

Update 6:  The Plain of Cysts


----------



## Lela

I think I'm getting a better picture of this Adimarchus.  Not a nice guy.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

After following this story for some time, I have finally decided to post here. First, great job guys! I love it!

I'm wondering though, how much of the dialouge in the stories is actually said? In other words, how good is the role-playing and how is it done?

I am also playing the Shackled City adventures and my group doesn't really role-play very well. On the flip side, we seem to be able to take down every challenge with amazing ease. We just fought the glabrezu and the babau. The glabrezu was down in 3-4 rounds with only Alec dead. As for the babau - the DM put in 8 of them and we still mowed through them.

However, I would gladly trade in our combat ability for the role-playing ability of your group.


----------



## gfunk

Umm . . . okay. We finished the module tonight and several interesting things happened.

1) We reached the last test and passed it . . . sort of . . .
2) One more PC died (we didn't have time to _raise _the other 2)
3) One more PC went down to negative hp
4) Caine has . . . ummmmmmmmmmmm . . . changed (see below)

Relevant changes to Caine are in bold and underlined. I have kept some of it deliberately ambiguous so as not to _completely_ spoil the surprise. Please note that I have not revealed his alignment or if he has lost his exalted status. I just posted everything for the sake of ambiguity.

*Caine (Sorcerer 9/Apostle of Peace 2)* + *UNKNOWN TEMPLATE*
-------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 11d4+33 (62 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 27 (+2 Dex, +9 armor [exalted], +3 natural, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+4 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff +3 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff +3 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, pacifying touch
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty/Nonviolence), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance, mind shielding, DR 5/magic, *Sign of the Eversmoking Eye traits, imbued with evil, lie in state, morphic potential*
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +10, Will +14
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Skills:* Concentration +15, Spellcraft +13, Diplomacy +27, Speak Languages +6 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon], Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Religion) +7
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Heighten Spell, Holy Radiance [Exalted], Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* *???*
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* *???*

_*Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff this man is a jumble of contradictions. One one hand, his left eye appears to be on fire as it gives off wisps of bitter smoke that smell like brimstone. On the other hand, he is suffused in a golden aura that marks him as a friend to the Upper Planes.*_

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation. His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed. He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence. To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr. Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron.

Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

*Caine sacrificed himself during the Test of the Eversmoking Eye, a trial made by the fallen Solar Adimarchus to grant lordship over the Abyssal plane Occipitus. Though Caine gave his own life willingly, he was forever scarred by the experience. *

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature. However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty):* Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch. Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily. In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities:

a) Exalted AC bonus +7

b) Six bonus exalted feats

c) *Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

d) *Exalted Strike (Su): *Any weapon that Caine wields is considered a +2 magic weapon and is considered good-aligned, so that it can bypass the damage reduction of some evil outsiders.

e) *Sustenance (Ex): *Caine does not need to eat or drink.

f) Deflection AC bonus +1

g) Resistance bonus to saves +1

h) Ability score enhancement +4 (Charisma), +2 (Wisdom)

i) Natural Armor AC bonus +1

j) *Mind Shielding (Ex): *Caine is immune to _detect thoughts_, _discern lies, _and any attempt to discern his alignment.

k) DR 5/magic

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Nonviolence):* The saving throw DC for spells or other special abilites Caine uses against humanoids or monstrous humanoids is increased by +4 if the spell does not deal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death. The bonus granted by this feat does not stack with the bonus granted by the Spell Focus feat.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Peace): *Caine has taken severe penances and will never willingly harm a living creature, regardless of alignment or disposition. In exchange, he gains numerous special abilities:

a) *Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 20) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell. Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters. The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion. The save is Charsima based.

b) *Weapon Immunity (Su): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 18) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed. The save is Constitution based.

c) +2 bonus to Exalted AC , Deflection AC, and Natural Armor AC (stacks with Vow of Poverty)

d) *Pacifying Touch (Su): *Caine has gained the ability to pacify hostile or angry creatures by touch. The effect is similar to a _calm emotions_ spell. Caine can affect only a single target with each use of the ability and must touch the target. A touched creature receives no saving throw and spell resistance does not apply. The pacifying touch does not suppress postivie emotions, just anger, rage, and hostility. Caine can make a level check as if casting _dispel magic_, using his character level (12) as his caster level, to dispel certain mind-affecting spells affecting the target. The pacifying touch can only dispel spells that incite violent emotions in the target such as _fear_ or _rage_.

*e) Sign of the Eversmoking Eye traits: Caine gains a +1 insight bonus on all attacks as the power of Occipitus subtly guides his blows. He also gains a +1 insight bonus on all saving throws -- it's almost as if the layer of Occipitus is looking out for him. Caine's effective caster level is increased by 1, as the power of Occipitus makes his spells last slightly longer, reach slightly further, and deal slightly more damage.*

*f) Imbued with Evil: ???*

*g) Lie in State: ???*

*h) Morphic Potential: A creature with the Sign of the Eversmoking Eye has the potential to change the landscape of Occipitus through conscious effort . . .*

*Spells: *Caine's caster levels are as follows: Sorcerer 9, Apostle of Peace 7. Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4 against humanoids or monstrous humanoids.

_Sorcerer Spells known (6/8/7/7/5; _DC 15 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark, ghost sound; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life, rope trick; 3rd--fly, haste, slow; 4th--otiluke's resilent sphere, greater invisibility_

_Typical Apostle of Peace Spells memorized (5/4/1; _DC 12 + spell level): _0--create water (x2), purify food and drink, mending (x2); 1st--ray of hope (x2), divine inspiration (x2); 2nd--luminous armor_


----------



## gfunk

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> I'm wondering though, how much of the dialouge in the stories is actually said? In other words, how good is the role-playing and how is it done?



The dialouge is as good or better than what is posted here.  Generally, the role-playing lasts much longer but we distill it here for the readers.  Also, it's easy to remember when, where and who critted the bad guy, but it is not quite so easy when someone says a pithy quote.

There is some superb role-playing coming up, BTW.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Spells: Caine casts spells as a 10th level Sorcerer and 7th level Apostle of Peace.




Think there's an error there gfunk.  Unless you're 17th level.  In which case, Entropy watch out.  There's an up and comer on your tail.

As for the rest, what the monkey?  And maybe I shouldn't read it.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Think there's an error there gfunk.



Nope, not an error. 
Sorcerer Caster Level = Levels of Sorcerer
AoP Caster Level = Levels of AoP + 0.5*(Levels of other spellcasting classes)


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, that's not what the sentence in your write-up indicates.  It seems that you "Cast spells as a 7th level AoP."  Which would give you *looks* 7th level AoP spells.  Same thing with dragons and titans casting spells as a Xth level Sorceror or Cleric.

At least that's how I read it.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, that's not what the sentence in your write-up indicates. It seems that you "Cast spells as a 7th level AoP.
> At least that's how I read it.



Ah, I see now.  Noted and changed!


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> On the flip side, we seem to be able to take down every challenge with amazing ease. We just fought the glabrezu and the babau. The glabrezu was down in 3-4 rounds with only Alec dead. As for the babau - the DM put in 8 of them and we still mowed through them.




I would be interested to know the level/number of your PC's...We have a fairly to highly experienced group of powergamerish-types, and we have gotten our lungs handed to us on a regular basis.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> The dwarf continued on discussing the age of the structure and the differing qualities of the construction.  Tilly sighed.  Dwarves inherently recognized and understood such things better than most of the other humanoid races, and they were very proud of this fact.  At this point, however, Rusty was just showing off.  Tilly tuned the dwarf out, nodding and smiling when appropriate.




Great !!! Couldn't have laughed more !!!     



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> + UNKNOWN TEMPLATE



Hey, you did it! Not that we ever had any doubts about it...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> I would be interested to know the level/number of your PC's...We have a fairly to highly experienced group of powergamerish-types, and we have gotten our lungs handed to us on a regular basis.



 Probably because your DM is a powergamer as well...


----------



## ledded

Good story guys, I just got caught up and enjoyed it quite a bit.


It's nice to see another gaming group from the 'Ham having such a good time playing in an interesting campaign and producing very good Story Hour work to boot.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Joachim said:
			
		

> I would be interested to know the level/number of your PC's...We have a fairly to highly experienced group of powergamerish-types, and we have gotten our lungs handed to us on a regular basis.




Actually, I believe the reason we dominate so easily (and the other PC's may argue on this) is because of one person. Our Dwarven Ftr 7 / Brb 2 (or Brb 1 / Ftr 8 I think that's what it was at the time) - does an insane amount of damage. When we were fighting the babau - he did over 200 damage in a round. He uses enlarge person to give himself some extra reach/strength/con. With his aprox. 30 strength and improved crit/ great cleave/ weapon focus etc. He does an insane amount of damage. If we wanted to, we could probably just buff him up and send him in by himself a lot of the time.

If you want, I'll post specifics on him later.


----------



## JollyDoc

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Probably because your DM is a powergamer as well...




Powergamer?  Me?  However, perhaps G summed it up best after last night's game when he said, "You know you're in a power game when the DM shows mercy by just allowing you to be dead rather than permanently obliterating your remains..."


----------



## JollyDoc

ledded said:
			
		

> Good story guys, I just got caught up and enjoyed it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> It's nice to see another gaming group from the 'Ham having such a good time playing in an interesting campaign and producing very good Story Hour work to boot.




Hey Ledded!  Welcome to the SH.  Didn't know we had any other local gamers tuned in.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JollyDoc

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe the reason we dominate so easily (and the other PC's may argue on this) is because of one person. Our Dwarven Ftr 7 / Brb 2 (or Brb 1 / Ftr 8 I think that's what it was at the time) - does an insane amount of damage. When we were fighting the babau - he did over 200 damage in a round. He uses enlarge person to give himself some extra reach/strength/con. With his aprox. 30 strength and improved crit/ great cleave/ weapon focus etc. He does an insane amount of damage. If we wanted to, we could probably just buff him up and send him in by himself a lot of the time.
> 
> If you want, I'll post specifics on him later.




Hmmm...I think you'll find that when Joachim posts the stats for Grimm, that he is as much of a damage machine as your PC seems to be.  He's already large, being a half-ogre, and he has a huge spiked chain which gives him 20' reach.  And yet, Grimm went down no fewer than three times during this adventure.  I wonder if you are doing your NPC's/monsters justice?


----------



## PugioilAudacio

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I think you'll find that when Joachim posts the stats for Grimm, that he is as much of a damage machine as your PC seems to be.  He's already large, being a half-ogre, and he has a huge spiked chain which gives him 20' reach.  And yet, Grimm went down no fewer than three times during this adventure.  I wonder if you are doing your NPC's/monsters justice?




First, remember that Grimm did not get a chance to drink from that weird elixer that gave +8 strength. Second, I believe you're right about not doing them justice. In the words of the that same PC: "I have an advantage, I have <insert DM's name>" Our DM doesn't play the monsters very well. I'll admit, if I wasa playing them, the PC's would have it a LOT harder.

It's kind of sad, I see from this thread that this adventure series can be alot of fun, but in our game it's kind of stale. This may not be the DM's fault, there are a lot of factors contributing.

However, this PC's sheer damage output still amazes me. When enlarged he has:

+21/+16
3d6 +18 (Also add another 2d6 for the fire/shock effects of his weapon - but he just got this and I don't know how effective it'll be against Demons)
Crit range is 17 -20
Remember, all he needs to do is power attack for 4-5. When he scores a crit - BOOOM.


----------



## gfunk

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Powergamer? Me? However, perhaps G summed it up best after last night's game when he said, "You know you're in a power game when the DM shows mercy by just allowing you to be dead rather than permanently obliterating your remains..."



 Funny story.

Joachim and I have long been complaining about the difficulty of the adventure path.  Ever since "Zenith Trajectory" things have been going very poorly for the party as far as PC deaths were concerned.

Now, here comes the funny part.  I actually accused JollyDoc of going too *easy* on us!!  After the Glaberzu fight, I was convinced that if JD really tried, he could have easily killed everybody.  But, after his retort, I'm convinced that he has struck a delicate balance.  He wants to challenge us and I'm sure he doesn't mind one or two deaths per module, but he doesn't go nuts and try for the TPK (like if I were DM ).

Actually, "The Test of the Eversmoking Eye" claimed a few too many PCs for our tastes so Joachim demanded that we go on a linker adventurer before "The Secret of the Soul Pillars" which is designed for 4 12th level PCs.


----------



## Lela

_You're too easy on us.  You're too hard on us.  No, you should have killed us all.  Wait, why did you kill so many._

C'mon guys, give the guy a break!


----------



## ledded

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Hey Ledded! Welcome to the SH. Didn't know we had any other local gamers tuned in. Hope you enjoy it.



Thanks.  One of the guys in our group, Fludogg (Jermy) I think used to play with one or more of ya'll and tuned me in to your SH.

We're currently on a big d20 Modern campaign that our main GM is writing a SH for (Medallions).

Anyway, nice to see other southerners represent in SH land


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> First, remember that Grimm did not get a chance to drink from that weird elixer that gave +8 strength....
> 
> However, this PC's sheer damage output still amazes me. When enlarged he has:
> 
> +21/+16
> 3d6 +18 (Also add another 2d6 for the fire/shock effects of his weapon - but he just got this and I don't know how effective it'll be against Demons)
> Crit range is 17 -20
> Remember, all he needs to do is power attack for 4-5. When he scores a crit - BOOOM.




That damage output is impressive, but the fire/shock won't do a bloody thing against demons.  Grimm is just +18/+13 (2d6+14) or +16/+16/+11 (same) when using flurry of strikes with chain.  When hasted and aided (just about every fight because Jules can aid at will and Caine likes to start combat with a haste), it gets ugly...+18/+18/+18/+13 at 10th level.  And I have Cleave and Combat Reflexes for potentially 3 more attacks per round at +18.  And 20 foot reach is very nice, especially when flying.  If spelled up, I like to use Power attack typically at 3, because they are nice round numbers +15/+15/+15/+10 (2d6+20).

Regarding your dwarven barbarian (hey...I remember one of those), that elixir does give +8 to strength, but it decreases wisdom by 4.  Unless he rolled really high during character creation, that means he ain't going to have much of a Will save...the bane of the warrior-tank.  Charm Person, Hold Monster, Confusion, etc. all fall into this area.  Your DM pulls a Confusion out, and its all over but the screaming and bleeding.  Unholy Blight (you know, the spell that lots of fiends can cast _at will_) also requires a Will save.

EDIT:  If this guy really annoys you, there is a perfect place in this module (namely the end of it) that you can deal with him   .


----------



## Joachim

ledded said:
			
		

> Thanks.  One of the guys in our group, Fludogg (Jermy) I think used to play with one or more of ya'll and tuned me in to your SH.
> 
> We're currently on a big d20 Modern campaign that our main GM is writing a SH for (Medallions).
> 
> Anyway, nice to see other southerners represent in SH land




Jermy...hmm...name rings a bell...can't quite place it, though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> However, this PC's sheer damage output still amazes me. When enlarged he has:
> 
> +21/+16
> 3d6 +18 (Also add another 2d6 for the fire/shock effects of his weapon - but he just got this and I don't know how effective it'll be against Demons)
> Crit range is 17 -20
> Remember, all he needs to do is power attack for 4-5. When he scores a crit - BOOOM.



I'm curious as to what weapon and feats this guys is using. If it's an axe, I can't see how he's got a crit range of 17-20, if it's a sword, even enlarged, I'm not sure how he's getting 3d6 base damage.

Still enjoying the story hours! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Joachim

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to what weapon and feats this guys is using. If it's an axe, I can't see how he's got a crit range of 17-20, if it's a sword, even enlarged, I'm not sure how he's getting 3d6 base damage.
> 
> Still enjoying the story hours! Keep up the excellent work!




Large greatsword (with improved crit) has crit range of 17-20 and has a base damage of 3d6 (2d6 up one step is 3d6 in 3.5...it was 2d8 in 3.0, but they more or less standardized larger weapons in 3.5).


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to what weapon and feats this guys is using. If it's an axe, I can't see how he's got a crit range of 17-20, if it's a sword, even enlarged, I'm not sure how he's getting 3d6 base damage.




Ok, I'm looking at a copy of his character sheet right now. As far as I can interpret, he has the following stats:

Brb 2 / Ftr 6 / Disciple of Might 2 (Right now all it gives is good Will and standard fighter BAB)

Str: 29
Dex: 16
Con: 14
Int: 13
Wis: 9
Cha: 9

Saves:                                BAB: 10/5
Fort: 10
Ref: 5
Will:6

Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (Greatsword), Improve Initiative, Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Weapon Specialization (Greatsword)

Weapon: +1 Flaming, Shocking, Greatsword
Critical: 17-20 x2
Hit: 20/15
Damage: 2d6 + 18 (+2d6 fire/lightning)

When enlarged (almost always is) it goes to:
Hit: 21/16
Damage: 3d6 + 19 (+2d6 fire/lightning)

Some of the numbers might be one or two off. But I think that's about right.
Remember, when enlarged the weapons base damage increases.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thanks for the clarifications! That is indeed exceptionally nasty.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarifications! That is indeed exceptionally nasty.




Especially when he crits with power attack. I forget exactly how it works but we have these moments where he looks up at the DM (after us waiting for 5 minutes for him to add all the modifiers) and says something like "Um yes that would be 60 damage". Then he cleaves to the next one etc.


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Saves:                                BAB: 10/5
> Fort: 10
> Ref: 5
> *Will:6*




_Confusion_ or the _Curse_ that makes you do nothing 50% of the time would neutralize that guy right quick.

There is a mistake on his sheet, though.  He should have +21/+16 when normal size and 2d6+16.  To hit will not increase when enlarged because he loses 1 due to size.  And his AC will drop by 2 as well.  He could only rage 1/day, so he could be bad-a$$ in one fight.  Once the elixir wears off, he won't be so overpowering.

Still an impressive tank build...


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> Still an impressive tank build...




That's got to be the first time I've ever read anything like that from Joachim.  You're poor, poor, DM.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Lela said:
			
		

> That's got to be the first time I've ever read anything like that from Joachim.  You're poor, poor, DM.




Yes, you've summed it up nicely. On top of that, the player is something of a rules lawyer. Not so much that he'll do ridiculous things - just that he knows all the rules and will use them to their full effect (when it suits him of course). Our DM is not particularly rules savvy.

On another note....Update.

Pretty Please?

With a cherry on top?



Strawberry?



Fruit Salad?


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Joachim said:
			
		

> _Confusion_ or the _Curse_ that makes you do nothing 50% of the time would neutralize that guy right quick.




Yeah but whenever that happens, the wizard casts magic jar and take him over. He then continues to deal out death.



> There is a mistake on his sheet, though.  He should have +21/+16 when normal size and 2d6+16.  To hit will not increase when enlarged because he loses 1 due to size.  And his AC will drop by 2 as well.  He could only rage 1/day, so he could be bad-a$$ in one fight.  *Once the elixir wears off, he won't be so overpowering.*




Actually, I think the mistake is mine. His sheet is a little hard to understand sometimes - I was approximating what I could see.

Also, what do you mean it wears off? He's not gonna like that, he thought it was permanent


----------



## Lela

Well, always feel free to _Greater Teleport_ directly to the wizard.  Grapples work nicely (mmmmm, grappling).  Then _Hold_ or _Dominate_ the guy.  _Dominate_, obviously, is the better choice from a DM standpoint.  He can then hit the Wizard.  A lot.

How does _Magic Jar_ work agian?  I understood it much differently.  Then agian, I haven't looked at the 3.5 version.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, always feel free to _Greater Teleport_ directly to the wizard.  Grapples work nicely (mmmmm, grappling).  Then _Hold_ or _Dominate_ the guy.  _Dominate_, obviously, is the better choice from a DM standpoint.  He can then hit the Wizard.  A lot.
> 
> How does _Magic Jar_ work agian?  I understood it much differently.  Then agian, I haven't looked at the 3.5 version.




No, you are correct. After re-reading the spell (http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~magius/v35SRD/SpellsM-O.html) I see that taking over him wouldn't be nearly as good. I agree, confusion and the like would really hurt our group. However, the creatures in our game are not very smart. Even if they have cool abilities, they never use them. It's kinda sad really.


----------



## Lela

Have you mentioned it to your DM?  Seems gfunk and Joachim won't give JD a moments rest ("Kill us!" "Don't Kill us!"  "It's too easy!"  "Stop touching me!"), so you might as well ask him about it.  I've found that questioning and a bit of confrontation works well.  As long as it isn't mean anyway.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

It's hard. 3 of the players are his sons*, and I think he doesn't want them to die. I tried poking holes in our boat one time, in order to slow down our return to town. Had this worked, one of the PC's would have died of poison. (It was in character, that PC was out to get mine). But, miraculously, nothing happened!


*They are, I think, a little too young to encourage a higher level of play. 2 are around age 11 I think.


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Also, what do you mean it wears off? He's not gonna like that, he thought it was permanent




25% daily chance that it goes away.  Rusty (Brian) had it for at least two weeks before he lost it.

Couple of points:

1)  If you DM wants to neutralize this guy (or at least put the fear of God in him), have the next Giant he is fighting do _*nothing*_ but try to Sunder his greatsword.  It only has hardess 12 and 20 hps, so it should get broken with 1 (really good roll) or 2 (average roll) hits.  And even if it doesn't, your little dwarf friend will be sweating bullets for a little while.

2)  If your DM has allowed the elixir to be permanent, then well, that's his tough cookies.  EXTREMELY overpowering for a warrior-type, especially considering that Strength is considered to be stat #1 in terms of 'worth' (which is why a half-orc only gets +2 strength, and -4 in others to make up for it).  That would be a terrible decision in terms of overall game balance.  If that happens, then he better be prepared to put in a fountain of Wisdom somewhere that gives you +8 Wis and -4 Dex or something.  Also, that +8 Strength is only for medium-sized types, and I am 95% certain its an enhancement bonus...so it won't stack with Bull's Strength or Belt of Strength +X.

3)  Patience on the update, please.  I only posted 3 different ones last week.  SHEESH!!

4)  Gautam and I regularly talk with JD about the campaign and its level of difficulty.  Characters die.  Its a part of playing the game.  I just wish that it wasn't always MY characters that have to die before JD takes his foot off of the throttle     .


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Yes, you've summed it up nicely. On top of that, the player is something of a rules lawyer. Not so much that he'll do ridiculous things - just that he knows all the rules and will use them to their full effect (when it suits him of course). Our DM is not particularly rules savvy.
> 
> On another note....Update.
> 
> Pretty Please?
> 
> With a cherry on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry?
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit Salad?



 I think it's bad for the game if one or more of the players know more of the rules (or more rules) than the DM. There's nothing better than a balanced group - either all innocent newbies or all rules lawyers (or something in between).

Still, the "destroy the enemy before he can react" tactic seems to work out for your party - it also did against the bebilith for our heros of this SH.


----------



## Lela

Well, I admit it's a whole different ball game with younger players.  But if it's one of their characters dealing out "Death from Massive Damage" Fort saves constantly then it wouldn't be a bad thing to toughen things up.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Joachim said:
			
		

> 25% daily chance that it goes away.  Rusty (Brian) had it for at least two weeks before he lost it.
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> 1)  If you DM wants to neutralize this guy (or at least put the fear of God in him), have the next Giant he is fighting do _*nothing*_ but try to Sunder his greatsword.  It only has hardness 12 and 20 hps, so it should get broken with 1 (really good roll) or 2 (average roll) hits.  And even if it doesn't, your little dwarf friend will be sweating bullets for a little while.




Actually, something very similar to this happened last session when we fought the babau. However, the release of the DMG errata that stated that magic weapons get +10 hp for every +1 enhancement bonus saved the weapons. His weapon has something around 30-40 hp if I remember correctly. Also, when it's enlarged, the hitpoints are doubled (or so he says). The weapon isn't the main thing with him. Up until this last session he was still using a masterwork greatsword.




> 2)  If your DM has allowed the elixir to be permanent, then well, that's his tough cookies.  EXTREMELY overpowering for a warrior-type, especially considering that Strength is considered to be stat #1 in terms of 'worth' (which is why a half-orc only gets +2 strength, and -4 in others to make up for it).  That would be a terrible decision in terms of overall game balance.  If that happens, then he better be prepared to put in a fountain of Wisdom somewhere that gives you +8 Wis and -4 Dex or something.  Also, that +8 Strength is only for medium-sized types, and I am 95% certain its an enhancement bonus...so it won't stack with Bull's Strength or Belt of Strength +X.




Knowing my DM, he might have forgotten about the time limit. If I ask him next session "Is this elixir permanent?", he'll probably remember.




> 3)  Patience on the update, please.  I only posted 3 different ones last week.  SHEESH!!



Isn't it nice to be so appreciated?
Ok, I won't pester anymore for THIS update.



> 4)  Gautam and I regularly talk with JD about the campaign and its level of difficulty.  Characters die.  Its a part of playing the game.  I just wish that it wasn't always MY characters that have to die before JD takes his foot off of the throttle     .




I completely agree about dieing. Makes the game more fun/real.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, I admit it's a whole different ball game with younger players. But if it's one of their characters dealing out "Death from Massive Damage" Fort saves constantly then it wouldn't be a bad thing to toughen things up.




Our DM has a house rule - no Death from Massive Damage. I'm not sure how big effect this has though.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> I think it's bad for the game if one or more of the players know more of the rules (or more rules) than the DM. There's nothing better than a balanced group - either all innocent newbies or all rules lawyers (or something in between).
> 
> Still, the "destroy the enemy before he can react" tactic seems to work out for your party - it also did against the bebilith for our heros of this SH.




Our group is the most unbalanced group I've ever seen. It's sad.

I agree with you though about the DM knowing the rules.


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, I'm almost out of ideas.  But I've got one left.

Seems to me that the only solution is is to twink out your (new) character beyond all reason.  Sorcorer, Fighter, Cleric, Monk, whatever.  Let's blow him out of proportion and rival that Ftr/BBN for sheer damage potential.  Scare the monkey out of that DM.

So, kill off your character or ask if you can remake this one.  Post it up in the Rogues Gallery and pop us the link.  We'll all have some fun!

Remember, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Lela said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I'm almost out of ideas.  But I've got one left.
> 
> Seems to me that the only solution is is to twink out your (new) character beyond all reason.  Sorcorer, Fighter, Cleric, Monk, whatever.  Let's blow him out of proportion and rival that Ftr/BBN for sheer damage potential.  Scare the monkey out of that DM.
> 
> So, kill off your character or ask if you can remake this one.  Post it up in the Rogues Gallery and pop us the link.  We'll all have some fun!
> 
> Remember, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.




Sounds good. I wonder how fast we can get through the modules/combats like that  

The only problem is, the DM can be very selective about what splatbooks etc. he allows. Something out of the core books would be preferable (although not necessary).

As far as for super characters - any ideas? All my ideas are usually more interesting rather than pure damage output. I'll have to think a while for any damage output type char.

Thanks (I appreciate the help)


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Actually, something very similar to this happened last session when we fought the babau. However, the release of the DMG errata that stated that magic weapons get +10 hp for every +1 enhancement bonus saved the weapons. His weapon has something around 30-40 hp if I remember correctly. Also, when it's enlarged, the hitpoints are doubled (or so he says). The weapon isn't the main thing with him. Up until this last session he was still using a masterwork greatsword.




Wrong.  Your weapon get +2 hardness and +10 hit points for each enhancement bonus, not enhancement equivalent bonus.  So, in other words, a _+1 keen flaming frost shock vorpal dancing greatsword _ has the same hit points as a plain old _+1 sword_.  That's where I got the 12 hardness and 20 hps.  Greatswords normally have hardness 10 and 10 hps.  When he is enlarged, the hit points double (true), but when he shrinks back down, the hit points decrease and the damage remains (melted greatsword).

Getting back to my Giant strategy, if you break the first weapon and he draws another...rinse and repeat until he is left with nothing.  Granted, that strategy sucks donkey balls if you are the player, but its well within the DM's right to do this if the player is sucking the fun out of the game.

Sunder/Babau melting is the reason that I have decided that adamantine is the ONLY way to go if you are a warrior.  Base 20 hardness, +33% hps.  Grimm's _+2 spiked chain_ has 24 hardness and 100 hit points.  This was not on accident.  If you are weapon-dependent (and almost all warriors are), choose something that isn't going to melt or break under sunder.

Okay...my rant is over.  If you want to make a new character, and you want some ideas, it would be important for you to let us know what you are playing now, and what the group has otherwise.  Part of making a BS character is taking advantage of what the party already has/needs.


----------



## Joachim

Just to clarify, I am not saying that the guy playing the barbarian is a 'twink' or anything.  He's made a very solid character, and he is taking advantage of some module specific circumstances.  Problem is, the DM has lost any modicum of control on the situation, and apparently doesn't have the wherewithal or the desire to get the ship righted.

How do you stop the raging engine of melee death?  There are so many ways.  The previously stated Will save spells, an invisible flying wizard raining cones of cold on his face, or a huge constrictor snake with improved grab.  The DM should use something along these lines.  Not to chastise the melee-beast player, mind you, but to allow the other players to join in and contribute as well.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Joachim said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, I am not saying that the guy playing the barbarian is a 'twink' or anything.  He's made a very solid character, and he is taking advantage of some module specific circumstances.  Problem is, the DM has lost any modicum of control on the situation, and apparently doesn't have the wherewithal or the desire to get the ship righted.
> 
> How do you stop the raging engine of melee death?  There are so many ways.  The previously stated Will save spells, an invisible flying wizard raining cones of cold on his face, or a huge constrictor snake with improved grab.  The DM should use something along these lines.  Not to chastise the melee-beast player, mind you, but to allow the other players to join in and contribute as well.




Actually, the players don't seem to feel that they're not getting a chance to contribute. However, they have expressed dislike for the way things are. They haven't been able to pin down the source but, now that I think of it, maybe that's it. 

As for current group consistency:
(I think everyone's about 10th level)
Elven Cleric
Human Sorcerer
Human Wizard
Human Paladin
Halfling Rogue
THE Melee Killer
Pixie Rouge 4    (Me The only 8th level, almost 9)

As you can see, the group is very large right now. The DM is constantly having to up the encounter levels. (Which the melee man mows through).

I actually made the pixie very recently. He uses some interesting tricks to take down enemies. As I said, I generally go for interesting over power. Though there's no reason why I can't do both I guess.

EDIT: Forgot to ask - our DM says that all the damage that the weapons took from the Babau can be healed by a few mend spells. I'm almost sure there's something not right about this...


----------



## Lela

What style of Cleric is the Elf?


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> EDIT: Forgot to ask - our DM says that all the damage that the weapons took from the Babau can be healed by a few mend spells. I'm almost sure there's something not right about this...




Not Mending.  Mending is limited to 1 lb. or smaller items.  Make Whole (2nd level clerical spell) heals the damage, but only if the item hasn't been completely melted (i.e. melted to 0 hp or less).  If it is simply broken (such as sundered) it will repair it.  Even then, it doesn't restore magical ability to a broken item (in other words, a magic sword that gets sundered and then Made Whole reforms into masterwork sword, nothing more).  All of this assumes he hasn't changed the rules himself.


----------



## JollyDoc

Wow...such a plethora of stimulating conversation, mixed in with a nice blend of bitching)  True enough, Joachim and Gfunk keep me on my toes, but it makes for a better game all around, and forces me to work harder to balance a challenging game with one that still fun to play.  

As to this Ftr/Brb situation, I have to agree with Joachim about your DM losing control and catering to the players.  Plus, your parties too large.  In a module designed for four, to have 7 means you really, really have to ramp up the CR on encounters.  Also, in the Abyss, simplest way to deal with a damage machine...Blasphemy...back to your home plane, leaving your buddies at the mercy of the Hezrou/Glabrezu, whatever.  
Also, your story illustrates why I never play with young players or family members (with the exception of Wathros/Lee, my ex-husband-in-law...ie...my ex-wife's husband, whom I don't mind killing on a regular basis )  Just kidding Lee...sort of).


----------



## PugioilAudacio

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Wow...such a plethora of stimulating conversation, mixed in with a nice blend of bitching)  True enough, Joachim and Gfunk keep me on my toes, but it makes for a better game all around, and forces me to work harder to balance a challenging game with one that still fun to play.
> 
> As to this Ftr/Brb situation, I have to agree with Joachim about your DM losing control and catering to the players.  Plus, your parties too large.  In a module designed for four, to have 7 means you really, really have to ramp up the CR on encounters.  Also, in the Abyss, simplest way to deal with a damage machine...Blasphemy...back to your home plane, leaving your buddies at the mercy of the Hezrou/Glabrezu, whatever.
> Also, your story illustrates why I never play with young players or family members (with the exception of Wathros/Lee, my ex-husband-in-law...ie...my ex-wife's husband, whom I don't mind killing on a regular basis )  Just kidding Lee...sort of).





I quite agree on all counts. However, this is the only gaming group in the area that I have time for.


Lela - The cleric is a ranged attack cleric. Other than that he doesn't specialize in anything much. He uses the flaming bow from the erinye.


----------



## Elemental

Tome & Blood has a series of 'Repair X damage." spells, that restore the HP of constructs or objects, on the same scale as cleric Cure spells do to living beings.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> As you can see, the group is very large right now. The DM is constantly having to up the encounter levels. (Which the melee man mows through).



I don't think the group is *too* large (of course a larger group means a bigger challenge & more work for the DM). Still, there are many different ways of scaling the adventure. I had a similar problem with Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil (8 players), but managed to balance it by not simply increasing the number of creatures (cannonfodder for your tank), but adding a mix of unique NPCs (humanoids and templated monsters). Since they were custom-made to fit to the party, all PCs got their challenges.





			
				PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> As for current group consistency:
> (I think everyone's about 10th level)
> Elven Cleric
> Human Sorcerer
> Human Wizard
> Human Paladin
> Halfling Rogue
> THE Melee Killer
> Pixie Rouge 4    (Me The only 8th level, almost 9)



How's the paladin doing? I'd guess he feels somewhat useless compared to the tank...





			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Also, your story illustrates why I never play with young players or family members (with the exception of Wathros/Lee, my ex-husband-in-law...ie...my ex-wife's husband, whom I don't mind killing on a regular basis )  Just kidding Lee...sort of).



Woha, had to read that bit twice... First understood Lee was your ex-husband... 
That teaches me not to read SHs in the morning before my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Ghostknight

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> I quite agree on all counts. However, this is the only gaming group in the area that I have time for.




I can see why he has let things get out of hand.  Not to be unfair to eleven year olds, but at that age most gamers are munchkins, looking gor the most powerful characters, competitive towards other players "My sword is bigger than yours" type mentality etc.  Not their fault but rather a developmental thing.  The father has two options - cater to this style, keep the kids happy and playing - or try to enforce a more mature style and possibly lose the interest of the kids.

He has chosen to go the route of catering to the kids, but this makes it unfortunate for the other members of the group who don't like this style of play, a pity if there are no other gaming options available.


----------



## Lela

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Woha, had to read that bit twice... First understood Lee was your ex-husband...
> That teaches me not to read SHs in the morning before my first cup of coffee.



You're not alone NWK.  I did the same.


----------



## catdragon

*Whoo-hoo!*

I just finished reading through this entire thread.  Wow!  the fun, the excitement, the evilness...  great job to everyone who takes part, players to GM, NPCs to PCs.

I'm running the series right now myself, my players and i are still in the very first module, paused right after jumping all over the four hobgoblin guards at the "front" of the Malachite Fortress.

BTW, anyone have a problem with a citiadel made out of a semi-precious stone?  I changed to to micachite, a rare dwarvish building material that comes from deep in the earth in my campagn.

As to the players, heres the roster:

halfling bard/rogue with low wisdom
dwarven fighter working toward dwarvish defender
half-orc druid/barbarian with a thing for snakes
human female cleric of Kord
human fighter taking the archer route
elven male swashbuckler/wizard (yes, from the Complete Warrior)

Of the group, the player that plays the elf sw/wiz is the only true powergamer, and he's pretty good.  He often does things that I missed and sucker punches me (only once though!)

None of the characters have died yet, but the rogue has been sneak-attacked more times than anyone else -- man, those dark creepers and skulks can sneak!

Anyhow, i am sure that i will be posting more now that i have finally caught up. 

CatDragon


----------



## Mortepierre

catdragon said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone have a problem with a citiadel made out of a semi-precious stone?




Eh, you'll have to admit that if there is a place where you could find that much malachite, it's in the belly of a volcano. To me, that was a rather good idea from the author


----------



## JollyDoc

Welcome to Elemental and CatDragon.  Glad to have ya'lls input.  The more the merrier. 
One note on scaling these adventures.  Each one in the seires has an excellent sidebar on how to go about doing this, and it usually involves adding class levels to existing creatures, or upping the class levels of NPC's rather than just putting in more monsters.


----------



## gfunk

Hey Joachim, I see you skulking around ENWorld ~10 pm CST.  I hope this bodes well for the next update . . .


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Hey Joachim, I see you skulking around ENWorld ~10 pm CST.  I hope this bodes well for the next update . . .




Sorry...I was working on it...and then I fell asleep.  C'est la vi.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Hey Gfunk,I KNEW you'd be the one to get the template,but why would it affect your exaltedness?Unless... naah,you wouldn't.


----------



## gfunk

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Unless... naah,you wouldn't.



 Oh.  Reeeeeeeeeealy?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> Sorry...I was working on it...and then I fell asleep.  C'est la vi.



Don't you write at work?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> Oh.  Reeeeeeeeeealy?



The _Imbued with evil _ benifit is IMHO the greatest power gained by that template !!! Especially for a good-aligned character like Caine.


----------



## Mortepierre

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> The _Imbued with evil _ benifit is IMHO the greatest power gained by that template !!! Especially for a good-aligned character like Caine.




Shhh! Remember, Gfunk doesn't seem to know what it does .. yet   

Nonetheless, I am curious to see how Jollydoc will manage to combine it with the Holy Aura and Nimbus of Light feats of Caine. That should make an intriguing combo...


----------



## Nightingale 7

> Nonetheless, I am curious to see how Jollydoc will manage to combine it with the Holy Aura and Nimbus of Light feats of Caine. That should make an intriguing combo...




Oh,it's nothing really.He's just going to be the first exalted character to have a celestial aura tinged with abyssal spots.I hear this is all the rage in the fashion circles this year.  



> Oh. Reeeeeeeeeealy?




Oh NO!You DIDN'T!


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Don't you write at work?




Only short updates.  The long ones I have to do at night, or I will not be employed for very long.


----------



## gfunk

Speaking of which, UPDATE!!!

Added:  Joachim, JollyDoc and me online at the same time.

WHAT ARE THE ODDS?


----------



## htetickrt

gfunk said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, UPDATE!!!



Yes, please, before those of us who have not read the adventure are spoiled for the ending!


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> Only short updates.  The long ones I have to do at night, or I will not be employed for very long.




Yes, so I can start posting MY updates...which are completed and stagnating in Microsoft Word as we speak...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> Only short updates.  The long ones I have to do at night, or I will not be employed for very long.



I was just kidding, Joachim...but it would be a funny picture you falling asleep during work writing for the SH.


----------



## gfunk

*Deep Thoughts with gfunk*

Fighting Giants can be cool and rewarding.  

But I wouldn't want to fight one on a ledge with 650 foot drop.  :\ 

I especially wouldn't want to fight one with a 43 Str, a gargantuan, shocking longsword, the ability to fly, a half-dragon template, and with the feat Awesome Blow.   

But I guess in life you can't always have what you want.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

gfunk said:
			
		

> *Deep Thoughts with gfunk*
> 
> Fighting Giants can be cool and rewarding.
> 
> But I wouldn't want to fight one on a ledge with 650 foot drop.  :\
> 
> I especially wouldn't want to fight one with a 43 Str, a gargantuan, shocking longsword, the ability to fly, a half-dragon template, and with the feat Awesome Blow.
> 
> But I guess in life you can't always have what you want.




Remember that I AM playing this module. Please tell me this is part of the linker adventure and NOT the actual module? Please?

(Though that might give the BIG tank some pause  Especially since he's lost his +8 str)


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> *Deep Thoughts with gfunk*
> 
> Fighting Giants can be cool and rewarding.
> 
> But I wouldn't want to fight one on a ledge with 650 foot drop.  :\
> 
> I especially wouldn't want to fight one with a 43 Str, a gargantuan, shocking longsword, the ability to fly, a half-dragon template, and with the feat Awesome Blow.
> 
> But I guess in life you can't always have what you want.



 Looks like you didn't play a "linker" adventure after all...


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Looks like you didn't play a "linker" adventure after all...




No...more like a "campaign-ending-with-TPK-written-all-over-it" adventure.

Oh, the agony...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> (Though that might give the BIG tank some pause  Especially since he's lost his +8 str)



 How did he take it?


----------



## catdragon

Must.... have.... update.... must.... have.... <argggghhhhhh!>  <whimper.>  Please?


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> How did he take it?




Surprisingly well considering. Of course, even after the strength went away he still managed to take out about 9-10 babau by himself (with some help from my wand of bless weapon). I think he's getting fed up with the ineffectuality of most of our group.


----------



## gfunk

We are, in fact, playing the linker adventure Black Egg at this moment.  It's fairly short, and exceedingly violent...just chock full of draconic templates and beasties.  No actual deaths so far, but a few close calls.


----------



## gfunk

Umm...I don't know why that last post came up under G's name, but this is JollyDoc posting.  Strange...


----------



## gfunk

You rat bastard!!!  You stole my identity!

IDENTITY THEFT!!!   IDENTITY THEFT!!!

 Just kidding.  When I was at your place last night, I logged off your account on ENWorld and signed on to mine.  But I forgot to logoff when I was done.

Try not to get drunk with power . . .


----------



## PugioilAudacio

You have some serious identity issues dude. Now the truth comes out - Gfunk and JollyDoc are really the same person! I knew it!









EDIT: After I posted this I started thinking..... Ya gatta wonder about a guy who suspects these kind of things. Next I'll found out that the dual Gfunk/JollyDoc are really aliens. Don't think you can hide from me you imposters!! I'll get you yet. Mwu hah hah h-


----------



## JollyDoc

Damn it all!  My ruse has been found out.  So now you all know the truth.  There really are no other players in my game.  I've just assumed multiple identities. It's all me!  Mwaaahahahahah!

But on a serious note:  I just thought I'd share an email with you all that I received today.  It's from David Noonan, and I think of it as a tribute to my wonderful set of players, and to you the readers as well for all of your support and helpful comments.  Congratulations to us all!

As the author of Zenith Trajectory and Test of the Smoking Eye, I'm 
thrilled to read about the exploits of your group. When I write an 
adventure, I never get to experience it as a player--only as a writer 
and then a DM. But thanks to you and your group, I got the vicarious 
thrill of seeing my own adventures through entirely new eyes. You're 
clearly all having a good time, and you're making something terrific 
out of the building blocks we've strewn before you. I'd sit at your 
game table anytime.

Thanks again!

--Dave.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> When I was at your place last night, I logged off your account on ENWorld and signed on to mine.  But I forgot to logoff when I was done.



You know, JollyDoc, as long as you had gfunk's account, you could have updated his SH! _*hint*_


----------



## Lela

Now that's an interesting thought.  The author of the module you're running is reading your SH.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Joachim

Come Hell or High Water, there will be an update tonight!

So let it be written...so let it be done.


----------



## Lela

What happens if we mix Hell _and_ High Water?


----------



## Joachim

*RANDOM ENCOUNTER ROAD*

Takarit was growing impatient.  His quarry had been in the Cathedral through an entire day and night.  Dawn was now rising.  The demon fumed at the notion that they might have already been killed by the creatures residing in the church.  No matter.  Takarit could wait some more.  He _was_ immortal, after all.

With a creak and a groan, the front doors to the church parted open, and to Takarit’s delight, the group of adventurers passed through the portal.  The hezrou observed their exodus from several hundred yards away, but despite the distance his keen vision allowed him to observe every detail.  The hezrou could hardly contain his glee.

As the demon watched, the party began moving from the Cathedral to the southwest.  The demon knew well where that path would take them.  Takarit knew the perfect spot for an ambush.  Willing himself to appear at the new location, the hezrou disappeared with a flash.

-------------------------------------------------------------

The Bright Axes followed the light of the silver lantern.  It led them down a long road to the southwest.  When asked, Kauraphon responded that he did not know exactly where they were going, so they could not simply use Jules’ ability to teleport there.  

The group’s travels took them out of the blasted plain near the Cathedral of Feathers and into what was once a beautiful celestial city.  The once magnificent marble structures had been reduced into crumbling remnants, a shadow of their formal glory.

--------------------------------------------------------------

The hezrou, crouching on the second story of a building overlooking a large square, heard his prey approach.  Takarit mused, ‘There will be no use of Blasphemy this time…I will make sure that they die, not merely be banished to their home plane.’  

Takarit had selected this vantage point because the large square would create a killing field from which the humanoids would be incapable of escaping from.  The hezrou would pelt them with spells, and when they were weakened sufficiently he would teleport to their location and finish the job with his claws and fangs.  The hezrou exulted in his own brilliance.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Tilly and Grimm led the party into what had once been a park in the center of the decaying city.  The park was now covered with thick vines and brambles, and the halfling and half-ogre had to carefully pick their path through both rubble and vegetation.

Just as they reached the center of the park, a thick cloud of inky blankness covered the party.  The vapors, comprised of pure darke evil, struck at the souls of all of the Bright Axes.  Kauraphon, due to his fiendish nature, was unharmed by the cloud.  Tilly seemed to be affected the worst, and the halfling began to spit up gouts of bile.

Grimm peered around the square attempting to discern the location of his attacker or attackers.  The half-ogre’s keen sense of hearing detected something in one of the buildings to the east, and he began to move quickly through the rubble towards the sound.  The remainder of the group, still shocked by the attack, did not follow.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Takarit lips parted in a toothy grin.  The group was already splitting up after just one spell.  He would strike now.  This would be as easy as killing babies in a barrel...  

--------------------------------------------------------------

As Grimm hustled to the nearby structure, his path was suddenly halted by the arrival of another one of the large frog-demons.  Grimm pondered that either these creatures all looked very similar, or this was the same demon that they had encountered previously.  Either way, it was going to die.

The half-ogre spun his chain around.  Instead of striking the creatures more vital parts, he snagged the demon around one of its meaty legs.  Tugging with all of his might, Grimm attempted to topple the creature.  To the half-ogre's chagrin the demon’s leg did not budge.  Making matters worse, the hezrou pulled at the chain himself, and Grimm went sprawling.

The demon pounced on the half-ogre and began rending with its claws and fangs.  Grimm’s blood began to flow over the ground, but the warrior was still conscious.  

With a few arcane words and gestures, Caine completed a spell hastening the actions of his comrades.  Tilly, having shaken off the sickening vapors from the Unholy Blight, charged ahead with magically enhanced speed.  The halfling was unafraid of the creature, having realized long ago that he was nothing more than a walking corpse.  Somersaulting past the demon, Tilly landed squarely behind the creature and drove his longsword into its hamstring.

The hezrou howled in agony.  The little rat had actually hurt it!!  Takarit swatted and the half-ogre as the warrior regained his feet, but the blow actually left the hezrou slightly off-balance.

Grimm made the most of his opportunity.  His spiked chain whirled forward in a powerful arc and pierced the demon in the neck.  Blood spurted freely from the wound, and the hezrou, now muted but still very much alive, gurgled in anger.  At that moment, Wathros, Kauraphon, and Rusty all completed casting spells.  The demon’s strength was decimated by Wathros column of fire, Kauraphon cone of freezing cold, and Rusty’s spray of diamond shards.

Fear overcame Takarit.  This was not how it was supposed to happen.  He had planned this perfectly.  Now, he couldn’t even strike them with his Blasphemy, what with the half-ogre’s blow having severed his vocal cords.  He had to flee.  The demon stepped back and began to concentrate enough to teleport away from the combat.

The demon dropped his guard long enough for Tilly and Grimm to simultaneously take advantage.  Tilly’s sword cut through the demon’s hide and neatly slid between two vertebrae, severing the hezrou’s spinal cord.  Grimm, meanwhile, altered the spin of his chain such that it brought the spike directly through the top of the demon’s skull, piercing its brain.

The spark of life faded from Takarit’s eyes, his longing for death eternally sated.

--------------------------------------------------------------

The remainder of the road was long and fraught with danger, and each day seemed to bring a new creature from some twisted menagerie.  Spectres, a golem, more babau, and slaadi attacked the party with the hopes of destroying the Bright Axes.  All were destroyed in turn.

--------------------------------------------------------------

The Bright Axes overlooked a massive valley.  From a distance, the group could still note the presence of broken weapons, bleached bones, and other litter memorializing an ancient battlefield.  The most unusual features noted were hundreds of large black blisters dotting the land.  Vaguely humanoid silhouettes were visible inside the blisters.

Kauraphon, realizing where they were, nodded and spoke.  “This is the Plain of Cysts.  Here you can see Occipitus itself attempting to absorb these dead celestial creatures.  You see, when a demon is slain on the Abyss, it is rapidly consumed and it its evil essence refuels the plane.  However when a celestial is slain here, the holy essence slowly purifies the plane.  Over time, with enough of the infused celestial essence, and Occipitus could return to its former state without the aid of a new sovereign.”

Kauraphon finished, with an unnerving grin, “Of course, that would require the death of thousands of celestials.  Come.  I feel that we have finally found the Test of Resolve.”

Caine shuddered.  The very thought of the essence of these creatures being merged with this evil place was downright inimical to the ascetic.  On the other hand, the half-fiend seemed to derive an immense amount of joy from the concept.

The party followed the light of the magical lantern.  It led them to a path, fifteen feet wide, leading through the cysts.  Proceeding slowly, the group moved forward.  They were alone, but not for long.

From behind one of the cysts emerged a large thick-bodied reptilian creature.  The beast had mauve-colored scales and eight legs.  Rows of bony spines sprouted from its back, and its eyes radiated a strange green glow.  Its gaze passed over the Bright Axes, and each in turn felt an unsettling feeling, but luckily no other negative effect.  Caine, carrying the lantern, attempted to step off of the path and around the reptilian horror.  

With a flash, the entire group disappeared, leaving the basilisk by itself.

---------------------------------------------------------

Each of the party members looked at the other in bewilderment.  They had teleported back to the beginning of the maze of cysts.  Their collective gaze all asked the same silent question:  What had just happened, and why?

Caine cleared his throat.  “It appears as if we must not stray from the path.  Let us try our Resolve yet again, and this time no one leaves the trail.”

---------------------------------------------------------

Re-entering the maze, the Bright Axes’ path was blocked by a cyst, larger than the others.  Inside the cyst, Tilly noted a large serpentine creature, and it was still twitching.  Excitedly, the halfling pointed this fact out.  Maybe they could save one of these celestial creatures!  Quickly, Grimm burst the blister with a quick swing from his spiked chain, and scooped up the creature inside with his powerful arm.  The creature appeared to be a twelve foot long snake with great feathered wings.  As Grimm worked, the others simply watched.

With a flash of light, the group reappeared at the entrance to the maze.

----------------------------------------------------------

Rusty reached forward, laying a powerful curative spell on the celestial creature.  The creature did not respond.  Undeterred, Rusty continued using other spells from his repertoire, all to no avail.  Finally, he attempted a spell whose use was to dispel permanent enchantments and transmutations.  Finally, the serpentine celestial creature stirred.

Slowly, the couatl opened its eyes, and looked up weakly at his saviors.  “Thank…you.  Who…are you?”

Kneeling next to the outsider, Caine spoke.  “My name is Caine, and these are my noble companions.  We have come to this place with the hopes of passing Adimarchus’ test and returning Occipitus to the Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia.  Is there anything that you can tell us about this place?”

Feebly, the couatl nodded.  The creature, who claimed to be called Quetzl, began to speak about the history of Occipitus and its inhabitants, as well as its fall from Celestia and the onset of the war with the demonic hordes.  The winged serpent finished his story with his telling of the battlefield around him, and how he fell in glorious combat against the fiends.

Quetzl rose up, and spoke again, “Your quest seems to be an honorable one.  It is important enough that I would be honored if you would consider allowing me to join you.”

Caine nodded excitedly.  “Your help would be most welcome in this foul place.  We have enlisted the aid of other celestials in the past, but none so powerful as you.”

Quetzl smiled.  “Before I join you, I must ask that you each allow me to detect if the taint of evil is upon you.”  Manifesting a magical ability, the couatl examined each of the companions.  Turning finally to Kauraphon, the serpent’s eyes grew large with anger as he noted the foul evil aura surrounding the half-fiend.

“YOU ARE FALSE!!  HOW DARE YOU TRY TO TRICK ME!!”  Quickly the couatl took to the air, and summoned another of its magical abilities.  Quetzl’s form became iridescent and the couatl vanished, returning to its home on Celestia.


----------



## Lela

At least he didn't force you to battle.  That would have sucked.

Was that you being nice JD (parish the thought) or realistic?


----------



## Ghostknight

Lela said:
			
		

> What happens if we mix Hell _and_ High Water?




Fiendish giant sharks menacing Tokyo harbour?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nice update Joachim! It's too bad that Kauraphon did not have the chance to explain the evil aura of his heritage to the couatl as he did to the party at the beginning of this adventure.   The couatl would have made a nice addition to the party!





			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> We are, in fact, playing the linker adventure Black Egg at this moment.  It's fairly short, and exceedingly violent...just chock full of draconic templates and beasties.  No actual deaths so far, but a few close calls.



Yeah, I just thought you have to survive the "linker" adventure for it to deserve that name...


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Nice update Joachim! It's too bad that Kauraphon did not have the chance to explain the evil aura of his heritage to the couatl as he did to the party at the beginning of this adventure.  The couatl would have made a nice addition to the party!



Tell me about it!  Talk about a wasted DC 40 Diplomacy check, sheesh!


----------



## PugioilAudacio

I wonder, was the coutl's departure in the module or did JollyDoc add it in? The reason I ask this, is that our DM says that there is no evil aura around the half-fiend (I know, it says that even though they're good they still detect as evil - he doesn't say that though).

Anyway, great update!


----------



## gfunk

PugioilAudacio, I think your DM is taking major liberties with this module.  Kaurophon radiating evil is a central premise to this module as written.

Even if an formerly-evil Outsider changes his alignement to good or netural, his subtype still remains [Evil].  Therefore he is still immune to _blasphemy_ and _unholy blight _and vulnerable to _holy word_ and _holy smite_.

BTW, I have great news for the readers!  JollyDoc should be able to post two more updates in rapid succession since they were waiting in his hard drive until Joachim posted his.

Then we need a single update to finish the module . . .


----------



## catdragon

Joachim said:
			
		

> *RANDOM ENCOUNTER ROAD*
> 
> /snip/
> 
> Tilly, having shaken off the sickening vapors from the Unholy Blight, charged ahead with magically enhanced speed.  The halfling was unafraid of the creature, having realized long ago that he was nothing more than a walking corpse.
> 
> /snip/




Now there is a deprezssing thought.  What happened to Tilly?  I know that he has been a bit, ah, depressed, the past couple of entries, but this seems a bit much.

Is tilly really that pessimistic?


----------



## PugioilAudacio

gfunk said:
			
		

> PugioilAudacio, I think your DM is taking major liberties with this module.  Kaurophon radiating evil is a central premise to this module as written.
> 
> Even if an formerly-evil Outsider changes his alignement to good or netural, his subtype still remains [Evil].  Therefore he is still immune to _blasphemy_ and _unholy blight _and vulnerable to _holy word_ and _holy smite_.




I agree, I've been hinting about this but he hasn't realized this. ("Are you sure he detects as good? I'm pretty sure half-fiends always detect evil regardless of alignment?" etc.)




> BTW, I have great news for the readers!  JollyDoc should be able to post two more updates in rapid succession since they were waiting in his hard drive until Joachim posted his.
> 
> Then we need a single update to finish the module . . .





Yay, I was hoping you would say that


----------



## gfunk

catdragon said:
			
		

> Is tilly really that pessimistic?



Well, we rib Tilly's player (Chris) all day about this.  In our first campaign he played the _Paladin who always died (tm)._  Strangely, the Paladin was very well constructed with great equipment and high saves.  But this never stopped Chris from rolling 1's on saves and JollyDoc from rolling high damage and crits.

In this camaping, Chris made Tilly (I'm told) as a survivor who could flee when it got too hot and certainly wouldn't feel obligate to take exceeding risks on the party's behalf.  However, he has still been slain three times.  He was pretty behind the party in levels, but after this module , that's no longer the case.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Well, we rib Tilly's player (Chris) all day about this.  In our first campaign he played the _Paladin who always died (tm)._  Strangely, the Paladin was very well constructed with great equipment and high saves.  But this never stopped Chris from rolling 1's on saves and JollyDoc from rolling high damage and crits.




Actually, he was called the _Everdying Paladin._


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> Actually, he was called the _Everdying Paladin._



 Kind of reminds me of Noir from gfunk's SH - or did this one die even more often?


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Even if an formerly-evil Outsider changes his alignement to good or netural, his subtype still remains [Evil].  Therefore he is still immune to _blasphemy_ and _unholy blight _and vulnerable to _holy word_ and _holy smite_.



Unless, of course, you're alignment changes to good or, in the case of demons, law.  Flip a CE Outsider to LG and you wind up detecting as everything and taking the full effects of everything.  Sucks muchly.


----------



## Mortepierre

Lela said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, you're alignment changes to good or, in the case of demons, law.  Flip a CE Outsider to LG and you wind up detecting as everything and taking the full effects of everything.  Sucks muchly.




I don't think so. From what I understand an alignment subtype always takes precedence (which can be a life-saver when your fiend-buddies discover you have gone Good and start firing _Unholy Blight_ left and right..). At least in the case of _Detect_ spells...

In effect, imagine it as if you had a lighthouse beacon flashing over your head while you were holding a candle in your hands. Sure, the candle produces light too but do you think anybody is going to notice?

Besides, K. is as evil as they get so nobody would detect Good in him anyway (except perhaps with a _Mislead_ spell but I doubt it)


----------



## Joachim

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> I don't think so. From what I understand an alignment subtype always takes precedence (which can be a life-saver when your fiend-buddies discover you have gone Good and start firing _Unholy Blight_ left and right..). At least in the case of _Detect_ spells...




Lela is right.  From the SRD:

*Evil Subtype:* A subtype usually applied only to outsiders native to the evil-aligned Outer Planes. Evil outsiders are also called fiends. Most creatures that have this subtype also have evil alignments; however, if their alignments change, they still retain the subtype. *Any effect that depends on alignment affects a creature with this subtype as if the creature has an evil alignment, no matter what its alignment actually is. * *The creature also suffers effects according to its actual alignment.*


----------



## Lela

It's also in SS (though I can't find it right now) and uses a Sucubus as an example.  Basically, it says that the character uses the alignment that will produce the worst result.  So a LG Suucubus would be detected as Lawful, Good, Evil, and Chaotic, depending on the spell used.  The same would happen with the _Un/Holy Word/Aura_ type spells.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

I understand all of this. I had just finished researching all this in SS and MM right before we encounter him (keep forgetting his name). I'm gonna keep trying to convince my DM of it. As it's becoming more and more evident that it's very important.


----------



## JollyDoc

Yeah, Kaurophon's evil radiations are indeed central to the plot of this adventure, and the whole idea of good creatures with evil subtypes becomes even more important in the climax of the story, as you shall all soon see.  It was actually written into the story that if the couatl would leave if anyone in the party detected as evil.  Too bad for our heroes, for as you will also see, they could've used all the cannon fodder...er, help...they could get.  

Now (rubbing hands together gleefully), since Joachim has completed his postings for a bit, it's my turn.  However, I'm going to give this latest post by Joachim a day or two to sink in.  I will plan my first posting by Friday evening.  Stay tuned!

PS
I notice that our number of hits has surpassed 20,000!  Congratulations and thanks to everyone!  Here's to the next 20K!


----------



## Mortepierre

Joachim said:
			
		

> From the SRD:*Evil Subtype:* A subtype usually applied only to outsiders native to the evil-aligned Outer Planes. Evil outsiders are also called fiends. Most creatures that have this subtype also have evil alignments; however, if their alignments change, they still retain the subtype. *Any effect that depends on alignment affects a creature with this subtype as if the creature has an evil alignment, no matter what its alignment actually is. * *The creature also suffers effects according to its actual alignment.*




Darn! I had missed the last sentence. Well, well .. life is certainly going to be interesting for Caine then ..


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> PS
> I notice that our number of hits has surpassed 20,000!  Congratulations and thanks to everyone!  Here's to the next 20K!



Congrats to you guys. We all know that it takes a lot of time and effort to keep a SH alive and you, gfunk and Joachim have done an outstanding job. So thanks right back attcha.

Here's to the next 20k...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Darn! I had missed the last sentence. Well, well .. life is certainly going to be interesting for Caine then ..



Not at all - or just the other way around...

Our friend Caine has gained the benefits of both sides. Neither Holy Word nor Unholy Blight will affect him. A lawful good sucubus would feel both. 
If Caine hadn't taken a vow of poverty and nonviolence, I'd proclaim him a munchkin right now!


----------



## PugioilAudacio

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Now (rubbing hands together gleefully), since Joachim has completed his postings for a bit, it's my turn.  However, I'm going to give this latest post by Joachim a day or two to sink in.  I will plan my first posting by Friday evening.  Stay tuned!
> 
> PS
> I notice that our number of hits has surpassed 20,000!  Congratulations and thanks to everyone!  Here's to the next 20K!




First, congradulations on the 20k. You have an awsome story going!

Can't....wait....need....update aghhhh.

(It's funny how addictive this gets).


----------



## Lela

Bah, we need an update if for no other reason than for the rest of us to find out what the heck is going on with Caine.


----------



## JollyDoc

Patience, my children, patience.  All good things to those who wait, and all in good time...I assure you, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Patience, my children, patience.  All good things to those who wait, and all in good time...I assure you, you will not be disappointed.



 Well, not with the story of course.  Just with the waiting.


----------



## JollyDoc

Ah, Hell with it.  Here's the update!

THE ROAD TO PERDITION



Tilly held the dangling lantern firmly in two hands, gazing out across the vast plain of cyst-like cocoons and trying in vain to see the point where its silver lance of light was directed.  This was going to be their third, or fourth attempt to cross the battlefield.  He’d lost count, and only hoped it would be their last.  

“Let’s go,” Kaurophon hissed, “We’ve wasted enough time already, and this time I beg you all to stay focused!  I don’t care if it’s your own mother you see beckoning to you from the grave, keep moving!”

Once again they began following the unseen path indicated by the lantern across the plain of cysts.  Tilly tried to keep his eyes straight ahead, ignoring the vaguely humanoid shapes and glowing objects encased within the ovoids all around him.  So it was, that directly in front of him he spied what appeared to be an insectile leg behind a particularly large cyst.  He heard a sinister hiss as he passed around the edge of the cocoon.  To his horror, the large leg was attached to an even larger body…a gigantic spider-like creature with four huge, glowing eyes!  It appeared to be engrossed with excavating a suit of armor from the cyst, and for the moment paid no heed to the halfling.  “Move!” he heard Kaurophon whisper from behind him, but when he turned, the sorcerer was nowhere to be seen.  Invisible again, Tilly sighed to himself.  It must be nice to be able to be so brave and unseen at the same time.

“Yes, keep moving,” this from Wathros, but Tilly saw that the druid was not around either.  Instead, the now familiar form of a huge rhinoceros stood grimly facing the spider.  One by one Tilly’s friends gathered around the rhino as the abyssal arachnid now slowly raised its alien head, regarding these intruders coldly.  They were buying him time, he knew, possibly with their lives.  Regardless of his misgivings, he couldn’t waste the opportunity, so the little rogue kept walking resolutely forward, following the path of the beam.

Rusty began edging away from the spider, meaning to follow Tilly in case the halfling ran into further trouble up the path, but at that moment, one of the beast’s eyes rotated independently of the other three to focus directly on him.  The orb began glowing ice blue, and then a frigid beam of cold energy lanced out from it, striking the priest squarely in the chest.  Simultaneously, a second eye generated a scorching red ray, sending it towards Caine.  Frantically culling his memory, the apostle was able to put a name to the creature…a retriever…sort of a demonic bloodhound, used by its evil masters to find fugitives.  This was not good.

Recovering from the icy blow, Rusty gathered his prayers, and then sent an answering blast of energy, this one pure holiness, back at the demon.  It roared in pain, and then in shock as a spray of diamond-like shards ripped thru its hide.  The rhino/druid snorted in satisfaction as he saw the effects of his own casting.

Patting at his still smoldering robes, Caine stepped quickly to the hulking form of Grimm. “You’re on my friend,” he said, reaching out to touch the half-ogre, who instantly disappeared from view.  If the retriever had been able to see Grimm’s face, the demon might actually have been given a moment’s pause by the look of cunning and satisfaction there.  The huge warrior stalked toward the monster, as now a crackle of electricity shot from a third eye, again striking Rusty.  In the mean time, Kaurophon, from a safe distance, launched a cone of freezing air at the demon, further adding to the damage it had already sustained.  Grimm saw that it was prime pickings now.  Whirling his massive chain above his head, he snapped it forward in two devastating cracks, opening gaping rents in the retriever’s hide.  The spider shrieked in agony, lashing out blindly in the direction from which the attack had come, but finding nothing there.  As it turned frantically this way and that, Grimm stepped in for one final blow, caving in the beast’s skull.

_____________________________________________________________ 

The party quickly caught up to Tilly.  It appeared that their idea had worked.  Come what may, the lantern bearer had to keep moving along the path to avoid being returned back to the beginning of the battlefield.  They were still congratulating themselves on their ingenuity, when Kaurophon motioned them to silence, gesturing ahead of them.  Between two cysts stood four humans cloaked in black.  One of them, a woman, held aloft a skull, while the other three leaned on shovels.  They instantly came alert as they spotted the approaching companions.

As the group drew nearer, Caine saw that the woman wore a holy symbol around her neck.  To his shocked amazement, it was that of Kelemvor, protector of the dead.  What would a priest of Kelemvor be doing desecrating a gravesite, especially a celestial one.  Indignant, the apostle strode boldly forward, motioning the others to continue moving, Tilly in particular.  “You there!” the sorcerer called, “What is the meaning of this?  How dare you despoil this holy place?  You are supposed to be a shepherd of the departed.”
“Aye,” Rusty said, joining Caine and prominently displaying his own holy symbol.  “It would appear we all serve the powers of good here sister.  Can ye explain yerself?”

The priestess narrowed her eyes in contempt, “Do not presume to preach to me, infidels!  You know nothing of the will of Kelemvor!  Your presence here is unfortunate…for you.  You have borne witness to more than you should, but no matter.  The Lord of the Dead is ever seeking new souls!”  The woman began weaving a spell, and her three companions were a blur of motion.  Each of them retrieved a small vial from their belts, quaffing them and disappearing.

Caine, reacting to the incantation of the priestess, quickly began his own, completing it a fraction of a second before the Kelemvorite.  The woman suddenly found herself enveloped in sphere of resilient force, imprisoned but not harmed.  Cursing roundly, she hurled spell after spell at the cocoon, all to no avail.

Grimm allowed a slight smile to steal over his face as the three assassins closed in unseen around him…or so they thought.  As a planar champion, the half-ogre had the innate ability to see the invisible, and he marked every move the killers made.  Unfortunately, he felt no aggression towards them…only a pervading sense of calm.  Unwittingly, the warrior had wandered into Caine’s aura, and now felt no urge to fight at all.  This ended quickly, however, when the first of the assassins struck at him.  Shaking his head in momentary confusion, Grimm instantly recovered, whirling his chain at the second man, and sweeping him from his feet.  

The first assassin was now rendered visible after his failed sneak attack on Grimm, and Caine began another spell.  As the man was preparing for a second attempt at the half-ogre, he suddenly felt a strange sensation come over him.  The white-bearded man to his left was a friend…a very good friend.  Why was he raising a sword against this man?  What was he doing here in the first place?
Caine smiled, seeing that his charm had worked like…well, a charm.  “Leave this one!” he shouted to his companions, “He is under my protection.”

Rusty looked around for an opponent, and then heard a subtle footstep from behind him.  Spinning, his hammer connected solidly with his unseen attacker.  Grimm brought his chain down on the man who lay sprawled at his feet, ending his life with one blow, and then in the same motion, snapped the whip over Rusty’s head, impaling the invisible assassin there.  

From her prison, the priestess looked out at the carnage in impotent rage.  Her gaze fixed on Caine.  “This is not over, old man!” she spat.  “The wrath of Kelemvor be on your head!”  She then pulled a rolled parchment from her belt, read several arcane phrases from it, and promptly vanished.
“Plane shifted,” Kaurophon sighed as he witnessed the magical effect.  “All the better for us.  Let’s keep moving.”

_______________________________________________________ 

As they kept walking, once again catching up to Tilly, Caine kept pace with his newfound friend.  “Tell me your name my boy, as I seem to have forgotten it.”
“Truhl Stockman,” the man replied, “For some reason, I cannot recall yours either sir.”
“Caine,” the apostle said calmly.  “So Truhl, what were you and your friends doing in such a desolate place?  Who was that woman?”
“Her name is Velasia,” Truhl replied, “She is a priestess of our order.”
“Kelemvor?” Caine asked, “You serve Kelemvor as well?  In what capacity?”
“As a trained killer,” Truhl replied without hesitation.   “I serve as I am instructed.  Velasia was sent here to find something called the Lens of the Blacksun.  She thought that the dead might have information as to its whereabouts.”
“I see,” Caine replied, “Can you tell me anything about this item, or her purpose in seeking it?”
“I was not told more than that,” said Truhl, “My job was to follow Velasia’s orders, and protect her.”
Caine nodded.  “Suppose I told you that you have been misguided Truhl.  I fear you have been too long upon a path of darkness.  You and I will discuss many things in the coming days, and I shall endeavor to convince you of the error of your ways.  The Lords of Good, whom I serve, are infinitely more powerful that the petty evils that you have followed.  Ah, but I see skepticism in your eyes.  Allow me a small demonstration.  That dagger you carry.  Stab me through the heart with it.”
Truhl’s eyes went wide.  “No!  Never!”
Caine smiled, “Trust me.”
Hesitantly, Truhl drew out his blade, raising it above his head.  Then, with one powerful plunge, he struck Caine in the chest.  His eyes went even wider as the dagger shattered into a thousand pieces upon the apostle’s flesh.
“You see,” Caine said, still smiling, “the power of the Light is infinite.”

_______________________________________________________ 

In silence, the companions continued on their winding course thru the quiet battlefield.  At one point they found themselves in the middle of a clearing, surrounded on all sides by the opaque cocoons.  Suddenly, Tilly felt the now familiar disorientation of a teleportation effect.  Despair filled him.  What had they done wrong?  However, this time he didn’t reappear on the edge of the plain of cysts.  Instead, he saw that he and his companions now stood in a clearing, surrounded by fibrous growths that sprouted from the spongy ground and wavered in the air, some reaching ten feet in height.  Another mummy stood in the center of the clearing.  “Heed the words of Adimarchus,” the corpse intoned.  “You have passed the Test of Resolve.  Attend to the wisdom of Adimarchus!  Let neither riches nor weaponry, neither allies nor enemies, tempt you from your course.  Instead, spread such distractions before your rivals.  The lantern shall guide you to the final test:  the Test of Sacrifice.  Your ascension to the throne of Adimarchus draws nigh!”  The mummy then vanished in a flash of acrid smoke and wet light.  Tilly glanced down at the small lantern that he held, and saw that its silver light now pointed unerringly to the skull-like mountain at the center of Occipitus…

____________________________________________________ 

From deep within the shadows of the fibrous forest, Kiko watched the strange gathering.  He’d been camped here for the better part of a day, trying to stay one step ahead of the horrible inhabitants of this gods-forsaken place.  He’d been preparing to move on again, searching for some safe haven, when the mummy had appeared out of thin air, and seated itself on the ground as if in meditation.  Intrigued, he’d watched the creature for several hours, and then suddenly, this new group had appeared.  He might have had better luck with the mummy.  One of them appeared to be an ogre, though a smallish one.  Then there was a dwarf, an elf, one figure shrouded in a black robe, and a human along with an odd sort of animal with a wicked horn on the end of its snout.  However, there was one that caught his attention in particular.  An old man, clad in little more than rags, stood to one side.  He was non-descript, and certainly not particularly impressive, but he seemed to radiate a palpable aura of goodness.  Kiko knew that logically this was probably another trap devised by the demons of this land to lure unsuspecting prey to their deaths.  Still, it was the first real glimpse of hope that he’d had since arriving here so unexpectedly more than a week ago.  Kiko was a monastic, a brother of the Order of the Yellow Rose.  His clan was devoted to the peaceful teachings of the Crying God, Ilmater, yet his particular sect was charged with the defense of the more pacifist priests.  In fact, he had been carrying out his duty by defending the monastery from an unexpected assault by Banites, when the evil high priest of the intruders suddenly seized him by the arm, uttering some guttural incantation, and the next thing he knew, he was in the Abyss.  Now, finally, he might have found some possibility of rescue.  Moving cat-like through the shadows, he began following the motley group.

_________________________________________________________ 

Most of the day passed uneventfully, but as what passed for twilight in the Abyss approached, Kiko saw something that both intrigued and alarmed him.  The halfling with the lantern was leading the group through another grove of the fibrous trees, eyes focused on the path ahead.  Though shadows lay deep across the forest, some of them were too deep.  Kiko’s sharp eyes spotted one dark pool in particular that appeared to move of its own volition, independent from those around it that swayed in response to the trees above them.  As the halfling passed by the area, the shadow detached itself, seeming to take on a vaguely humanoid shape, and reaching out to grab for his neck.  The halfling cried out in pain and terror, recoiling violently back from his assailant.  Immediately, his friends sprang into motion to rush to his side, but they were too far away.  He had stumbled to the ground in his panic, and the shadow was closing fast.  Kiko knew that only he could hope to assist the halfling before it was upon him.  Throwing caution to the wind, the monk erupted from his concealment, sprinting down a small hillock towards the melee.  He reached the halfling’s side just as the shadow moved in.  “I’m here to help,” he said, reaching out to touch the terrified halfling’s shoulder.  With a shriek, the halfling leaped away from him, swinging a sword at him as he went.  Confused, Kiko narrowly avoided the clutching hands of the shadow, which was now right behind him.  Suddenly, an enormous, whip-like spiked chain sliced the air inches from his head.  “Back abyssal-spawn!” cried the ogre, who had arrived and positioned himself between the halfling, and Kiko and the shadow.  “Wait!” the monk pleaded, hands outstretched, “You don’t understand!”  With a roar, the ogre lunged towards him.  Kiko threw himself into a shoulder roll, coming up in a ready crouch behind the beast, which was now face to face with the shadow.  Too bad for the shadow.   It took only a few quick flicks of the wickedly spiked chain to dispatch the creature back to its shadowy home, and then the ogre turned to face Kiko once more.  By this time, his companions had approached, and Kiko found himself surrounded.

The old man in sackcloth approached, and Kiko felt a wave of peace and calm fall over him.  The nimbus of goodness that surrounded the beggar further quelled the monk’s immediate sense of danger.  “Be at ease stranger,” the old man said, “We mean no harm to you.  You merely startled my already edgy friends.  I am Caine.  My companions and I are travelers here from Faerun.  We seek to redeem this place of evil and restore it to its former celestial glory.  Who are you?”  Kiko felt no dishonesty from the one called Caine.  In fact, he immediately trusted the man implicitly.  “I am Kusimatai, called Kiko,” he replied.  “I too am from Faerun.  My order is that of the Yellow Rose.  We serve the Crying God.  I was brought here against my will by a Banite priest, and now only seek a way to return home.”  Caine smiled sympathetically.  “It is fortuitous then that we have found each other.  We plan to return to Faerun upon the completion of our quest.  We would welcome your companionship, and we will gladly take you with us when we depart.”

_______________________________________________________ 

The next day’s journey was even less peaceful, and after an encounter with not one, but three more Hezrou, the companions decided that the shortest distance between two points involved a bag of holding and a teleporting archon.  Jules deposited the group approximately one mile from the looming skull-mountain so that they could get their bearings from the lantern once again.  Once again, they found the landscape had changed, and not for the better.  The fibrous forest had been replaced by another plain of the skin-like soil, only this time, the surface was covered as far as the eye could see with shallow pools that looked like nothing so much as open, weeping sores filled with a purulent, foul-smelling fluid.  Periodically, some of these pools would erupt into a geyser of pus.  “Charming,” Wathros muttered as he gazed out across the vast wasteland they would have to cross.  “Ha!”  Rusty barked.  “If ye like that, then ye’re sure to love this!”  The dwarf gestured towards the sky, where the roiling plasms flashed crimson across the hellish landscape.  Far in the distance, but moving closer by the second, was a large, flying shape that could only be described as draconic…


----------



## Lela

See, if there's anything I learned from younger siblings it's that whining works.  Thanks JD.

Guess I was right about the Monk.  Great backstory on him by the way.

On a different note, dragons are rarely a good thing.  It's a motto I live by.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Ah, Hell with it.  Here's the update!



Thanks JD! And a very nice update it is! Is the monk the new guy you were talking about?


----------



## PugioilAudacio

THANKS! I can't access the computer from 5pm today until Sat night and I was worried I wasn't gonna be able to read the update in time. Once again - You Rock!


----------



## Ika_Greybeard

Yea Kiko is the new guy's character and I'm that guy. Just wanted to let everyone know it is great playin with these guy's. And the next update should get very interesting.


----------



## Krellic

Ika_Greybeard said:
			
		

> Yea Kiko is the new guy's character and I'm that guy. Just wanted to let everyone know it is great playin with these guy's. And the next update should get very interesting.




Well I'm sure you have the envy of many of the readers, mind you you're going to need your wits about you to survive with this lot...

Good Luck!


----------



## Joachim

Ika_Greybeard said:
			
		

> Yea Kiko is the new guy's character and I'm that guy. Just wanted to let everyone know it is great playin with these guy's. And the next update should get very interesting.




Well, we're glad to have you on board.  Ika even brought his old DM with him this past week, and there is a possibility he may be joining as well.  Our little cult is growing...MWAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## Joachim

Krellic said:
			
		

> Well I'm sure you have the envy of many of the readers, mind you you're going to need your wits about you to survive with this lot...
> 
> Good Luck!




Too bad you live in the wrong Birmingham there, Krellic.


----------



## Krellic

Joachim said:
			
		

> Too bad you live in the wrong Birmingham there, Krellic.




I'm sure that gaming apart, we both live in the right Birmingham


----------



## gfunk

Here's a preview for the upcoming segment:

1.  On our way to the Test of Sacrifice we do battle with a Mature Black Dragon.  Things look bleak at first . . .

2.  It looks like there is some competition to rule Occipitus.  The party must deal with the would-be masters of the Abyssal Plane.

3.  We meet, hands down, the most powerful spellcaster ever introduced into the campaign.  (Joachim alluded to this a while back, if you want to find the post).

**  There are fatalaties galore, but a few lucky PCs survive to the final test.  Where the final update for this module will begin:

*THE PASSION OF THE CAINE*


----------



## Ika_Greybeard

Joachim said:
			
		

> Well, we're glad to have you on board.  Ika even brought his old DM with him this past week, and there is a possibility he may be joining as well.  Our little cult is growing...MWAHAHAHAHAH!!





He will be there sunday dice in hand and ready To blast our enemies from Faerun. He is bringin 2 pc's for our esteemed DM jollydoc to review and give his ok.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Great, let us tear ourselves apart with anticipation why don't you!

I wonder, how do you get around the problems of a large party? Wouldn't that bog the game down a lot?

Lastly, Hello Ika! I will enjoy watching you........ (insert ominous tone).


----------



## Ika_Greybeard

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Great, let us tear ourselves apart with anticipation why don't you!
> 
> I wonder, how do you get around the problems of a large party? Wouldn't that bog the game down a lot?
> 
> Lastly, Hello Ika! I will enjoy watching you........ (insert ominous tone).



Well this group moves pretty quick I may slow them down alittle bit with my inferior counting skills. And yes I pretty much expect to die alot and soon LOL


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Ika_Greybeard said:
			
		

> Well this group moves pretty quick I may slow them down alittle bit with my inferior counting skills. And yes I pretty much expect to die alot and soon LOL



 Well this could mean that you have not died, yet. Also, we know that Caine survived until the test. 

Griff is certainly going down, maybe already against the dragon - if not then for sure against that omnious spellcaster. I'd also write off Rusty and little Tilly. Of course, this is all based on gfunk's _*fatalaties galore*_ statement above. 
Maybe it's also time for Jules to make an exit.


----------



## gfunk

Here's the breakdown:

Fatality #1 - Vs. the Rivals to the Throne of Occipitus
Fatality #2 - Vs. the Bad-Ass Spellcaster
Fatality #3 - Vs. the Test of Sacrifice

Plus, for your added enjoyment, we have a PC go into negative hp's.  And this was all done in one session, so no _raise dead_!


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Griff is certainly going down, maybe already against the dragon - if not then for sure against that omnious spellcaster.




Actually, no.   Grimm did not die there.  Grimm did die, however, to the stupidity of the player controlling him.  Yes...that stupid player was *me* .


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Joachim said:
			
		

> Actually, no.   Grimm did not die there.  Grimm did die, however, to the stupidity of the player controlling him.  Yes...that stupid player was *me* .




Yes but was it funny (or heroic)? That makes up for everything.


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Yes but was it funny (or heroic)? That makes up for everything.




No...It was just stupid.


----------



## gfunk

While Fatality #3 was most assuredly stupid and Fatality #2 was due to a poor roll, Fatality #1 was downright embarassing.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

You enjoy tormenting people - I know you do. "oooh, lets drop them another hint, wait, here's another  - keeping them always in suspense Mwu hah hah hah" There is no other explanation! The only way to redeem yourself is force JD to post the update now!


----------



## Mortepierre

Joachim said:
			
		

> Actually, no.   Grimm did not die there.  Grimm did die, however, to the stupidity of the player controlling him.  Yes...that stupid player was *me* .




Aaaw! Not fair, the only Greyhawker of the lot and he has to die so soon


----------



## Hammerhead

Indicative of the setting, I'd say.


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> You enjoy tormenting people - I know you do. "oooh, lets drop them another hint, wait, here's another  - keeping them always in suspense Mwu hah hah hah" There is no other explanation! The only way to redeem yourself is force JD to post the update now!




Oddly enough, now that this is not just a one-man show, I hope JD keeps if from y'all as log as possible...build up the suspense.  Now that I am not one of the readers, and am a contributing author, I realize that the way to keep the public interested is to give 'em what they want in small bite-sized increments.

And Morte, Grimm may have died but he didn't stay that way.  Losing the level sucked donkey balls though...


----------



## Lela

And, Joachim, you can always use the time to pull ahead.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Ah, nice to see that the tank does not get pulverized. I thought Grimm would have been the number one target for the foes you faced...

I'm looking forward to the outcome of this adventure...no pressure JD, when it's done, it's done. 

PS: Sorry about the Gri_ff_


----------



## JollyDoc

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Great, let us tear ourselves apart with anticipation why don't you!
> 
> I wonder, how do you get around the problems of a large party? Wouldn't that bog the game down a lot?
> 
> Lastly, Hello Ika! I will enjoy watching you........ (insert ominous tone).





Admittedly, managing a large group has its challenges, but this particular group meshes together, and plays together very well.  Also, when it was only four players, there were many more fatalities, and I often had to tone down encounters.  This way, with more cannon fodder...er....characters, I can unleash the hounds with gusto!

As for the next update, I think I'm going to have to agree with Joachim and keep you waiting just a bit longer.  I'm planning on putting it up probably Sunday.

Side note:  I can't believe no one has commented on Caine's new convert, Truhl!  I thought that was a nice little coup on his part.  Also, the whole interaction with the Church of Kelemvor is about to become extremely important.


----------



## Lela

I think I figured that would end after the _Charm_ spell wore off.  But I guess a high enough Diplomacy roll can accomplish miricles.  'Course, he did mention that he made a DC 40, so he can't be too far off.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Side note:  I can't believe no one has commented on Caine's new convert, Truhl!  I thought that was a nice little coup on his part.  Also, the whole interaction with the Church of Kelemvor is about to become extremely important.



True, but I thought you might be going down that road and didn't want to spoil anything (it all fits in rather nicely)... Also, it was bound to happen sooner or later - Caine has been trying to convert just about everyone.


----------



## Mortepierre

Joachim said:
			
		

> And Morte, Grimm may have died but he didn't stay that way.  Losing the level sucked donkey balls though...




Yay says I!

It's just that, of late, dead characters have been replaced by new ones rather than brought back to life, so I assumed ..

Anyway, I am happy we'll get to enjoy Grimm's company for a bit more


----------



## Lela

Hmmm, that implies that Rusty made it.  Or, perhaps, Wathros threw out the wonderful _Reincarnate_.  Mmmmm, _Reincarnate_. . .

But I'm betting that Rusty made it.  I mean, I'm sure a temple could bring Grimm back.  But why would they?


----------



## Joachim

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Yay says I!
> 
> It's just that, of late, dead characters have been replaced by new ones rather than brought back to life, so I assumed ..
> 
> Anyway, I am happy we'll get to enjoy Grimm's company for a bit more




I have been basing my decision to make a new character creation or letting them be raised based upon party need.  When Gardrid died (and never fear, there is a possibility of him rejoining the party at a later date), I came to the conclusion that we needed a mobile high-AC tank.  Thus, Ajax and his 38 armor class was born.  

Then, I realized that the high AC was not so much the party's need, as well as I looked ahead to where the Astral Deva progression was taking me (a high-ac, low damage monk...check it out for yourself, the end of the progression is uncanny how close they are down to special abilities and everything).  I felt that we needed a melee-damage type.  So, I did the best I could with Grimm.

Grimm could be very interesting to play even at high levels due to the special stuff he will be getting as a Planar Champion.  He will probably be around, barring a disintegration or TPK...in which case I have to stop screwing around and make another cleric.


----------



## gfunk

Personally, in JollyDoc's extended campaigns I prefer to keep the character I start with unless _raising_ is impossible.  Such was the case with Pez, whose body was appropriated by the Erinyes.  Following decapitation and skinning, his body required a _resurrection_, which was unavailable at our level..

Entropy, while she died multiple times, always left a body behind.  And when she finally did not, a _true resurrection_ was available.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Personally, in JollyDoc's extended campaigns I prefer to keep the character I start with unless _raising_ is impossible.




I usually prefer the same (both Joachim and Alphar died on numerous occasions), but each time I have had a character die it has been because of a basic 'flaw' (IMHO) in the party makeup (ie it was as if we were missing some vital component).

I think that we are getting close to having the right mix now.  When the party started at the beginning of the Adventure Path we really didn't work together to properly construct a viable group.  And because I tend to play rather recklessly, my characters get to be the ones that usually die .  Trial and error, I suppose...

I still get the itch from time to time to play another cleric.  I don't know why.  I just have an affinity for playing them, much like Gfunk has for playing sorcerors.  I still have Amal to temporarily cure that ill I suppose...


----------



## Joachim

On a Story Hour admin note, Jollydoc has one more post to give before it is back to me.  Gfunk has requested that he be allowed to prepare this post.

And I take offense to the fact that I was not given literary credit, Mr. Prasad.  *I* came up with the title of the post, "THE PASSION OF THE CAINE".  Stealing my jokes, sheesh!


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> And I take offense to the fact that I was not given literary credit, Mr. Prasad. *I* came up with the title of the post, "THE PASSION OF THE CAINE". Stealing my jokes, sheesh!



Who was joking?


----------



## Mortepierre

gfunk said:
			
		

> Personally, in JollyDoc's extended campaigns I prefer to keep the character I start with unless _raising_ is impossible.  Such was the case with Pez, whose body was appropriated by the Erinyes.  Following decapitation and skinning, his body required a _resurrection_, which was unavailable at our level..




That's not entirely true, is it? If I remember correctly, you yourself mentioned at the time that Jollydoc (via the Tyrian priestess) had offered you a chance to get back Pez. No?


----------



## gfunk

Well let me ammend my last statment a bit then.  I prefer to play the same character if the corpse is still available for _raising_ within 24 hrs or so.  I don't want to wait for half the adventure while every one levels up (leaving me with nothing to do besides) until they can _raise _me.

Actually, JD wanted me to keep Pez and I indicated interest in keeping him.  But the 24 hr _raise_ was just not possible.


----------



## Mortepierre

gfunk said:
			
		

> Well let me ammend my last statment a bit then.  I prefer to play the same character if the corpse is still available for _raising_ within 24 hrs or so.  I don't want to wait for half the adventure while every one levels up (leaving me with nothing to do besides) until they can _raise _me.
> 
> Actually, JD wanted me to keep Pez and I indicated interest in keeping him.  But the 24 hr _raise_ was just not possible.




Quite understandable. It's rarely fun to sit in silence while the others struggle to finish the adventure.

Still, despite Caine's coolness factor, I regret Pez's .. er .. _unique_ way to handle most situations


----------



## gfunk

That makes two of us!  I would love to see how he went through _Demonskar Legacy_ and most definitely _Test of the Smoking Eye_.


----------



## gfunk

Okay, Sunday night preview.  We are almost through the _Black Egg_ module and we have a new PC entering play (for a total of 7).  We had not one, not two, but *THREE *fatalities!  Pluse we had one PC go to -9 hp before his life was saved.

Keep in mind that this module is supposed to "buff" us up a few levels.:\ 

And for those of you who think JollyDoc is a total rat bastard DM, he spared the life of the new PC!  Taking damage from two elemental effects, the PC would have died with the damage that JollyDoc rolled, but our DM was benificent and instead let him take average damage, leaving him with 1 hp.  

Unfortunately, he was slain by something else several rounds later.

This PC was with our party for about oh, 90 *seconds* before he was toast!  Man the half-life of new PCs is not very good . . .


----------



## JollyDoc

GIANTS AND TIGERS AND LICHES, OH MY!

“We haven’t got much time,” Caine said as he watched the approaching dragon draw nearer.  “Prepare yourselves as best you can.”  For his part, the sorcerer began imbuing himself, Tilly, Wathros and Grimm with the power of flight, the better to meet the dragon’s attack head on.  “It’s a black,” Kaurophon’s voice said, for he had once again rendered himself invisible.  “They breath acid.”  Hearing this, Wathros immediately wove magical protections from caustics about himself and Grimm.  “Here he comes!” Rusty shouted, just as the druid completed his last spell.  The dragon was now barely a hundred feet from them, and some sixty feet above.  Rusty instantly let fly with a flamestrike spell, causing holy fire to erupt from the clouds above the monster, singeing its ebony scales and wings.  Bellowing its rage, the dragon opened its maw, and spat forth a sizzling stream of bile.  The spray caught Grimm full force, but merely rolled off the ogre’s hide like water.  “Spell me,” the big warrior barked at Caine.  Knowing the half-ogre’s intent, Caine quickly covered him with an advanced spell of invisibility, one that would allow the fighter to attack, and yet still remain unseen.  With that, Grimm leaped into the sky, taking the fight to the big lizard.  Despite his bravado, the planar champion found that he actually had a bad case of the jitters.  Being so close to a bonafide dragon unnerved him.  

Rusty wanted one more shot at the critter before Grimm got his licks in.  Focusing his magic once more, he sent a searing beam of light into the sky.  Unfortunately, the spell simply bounced off the dragon.  Apparently it had some resistance to magic, though not complete.  

Grimm charged straight in, swinging his chain around his head, and bellowing a terrifying war cry.  However, as he struck, his weapon seemed to bounce off of some invisible wall or force in front of the dragon.  It seemed to have magic of its own.  Dragons, by nature, have very keen senses, and Vorkaire, as this wyrm was called, was no exception.  He had been hunting these plains for years, and quite successfully.  He had grown tired of the stringy, fiendish buffalo that he’d been forced to subsist on, and he welcomed the fresh meat he had spied from on high.  However, it seemed this prey would not be taken so easily.  No matter, he sensed his unseen attacker’s presence, and its concealment would not avail it.  Shrieking, Vorkaire back-winged suddenly, extending all four claws and pounced cat-like upon the spot where he knew his victim to be…and yet somehow was not.  The dragon’s assault missed the mark completely, and as he wheeled about for another pass, he saw something that confused him.  A large, horned beast was flying thru the air towards him, yet it had no wings.  It vaguely resembled one of the buffalo, but as far as he knew, they couldn’t fly.  No matter.  He was willing to bet it would fall readily enough once he flayed its flesh from its bones.  As the animal closed in, Vorkair’s neck snaked out, and he sank its teeth deep into its hide.  He licked his lips in satisfaction.  Strangely enough, it tasted a bit like…elf.

Back on the ground, Caine continued to buff his companions.  He gave Kiko the power of flight, and then rendered Tilly invisible, urging them both into the air to join the fray.  Kaurophon did his part as well, though from a safe distance.  Though the dragon had some innate spell resistance, the sorcerer still managed to deal it some damage with a few well-placed fireballs.

As Wathros’ charge carried him past the dragon, the beast tried to land on his back and bear him to the ground, but the rhino was not as slow and clumsy as he looked.  Whipping his head about, he managed to gore the dragon’s foreleg, knocking it away from him.  The monster began to wingover to regain its momentum, but just then Wathros heard a whip-crack from behind him, and then a large rent appeared in the dragon’s underbelly, the telltale wound inflicted by Grimm’s chain.  Wathros quickly began a spell, calling upon his newly gained holy powers to summon up several star-shaped balls of energy.  These he hurled at the creature, each one impacting solidly and opening even more wounds.  

Vorkaire was being harried from all sides.  This fight was not going as planned at all.  He had to bring at least one of them down to even the playing field.  The biggest one was now visible to him, but too far away.  Closer at hand was a human, charging at him with no weapon!  What a fool!  Vorkaire slapped out with his tail, batting the puny man away, then he charged in full fury at the ogre.  He struck the creature full on, and wrapped all four of his claws around it.  Ha!  It was all over, he thought with satisfaction, but then he found his prey had slipped thru his grip like an oiled pig.  What trickery was this?

Grimm thanked all the powers of good, and Wathros that he was protected by the Freedom of Movement charm.  It allowed him to slip free of the dragon’s potentially fatal grapple.  As the dragon tried to recover, Wathros continued to pelt it with his holy stars, and then when they were exhausted, he charged once more.  Once again, the dragon struck first, tearing even more deeply into the rhino’s hide.  Grimm used the opportunity to strike repeatedly at the monster, but none of his blows could penetrate whatever defensive magics the creature possessed.  

From the ground, Rusty reached the same conclusion.  With quick thinking, he conjured a dispelling field around the dragon, dismissing its spells in the blink of an eye.  Grimm’s next blows struck true and deep.

Vorkaire felt himself weakening.  He had suffered many wounds and was losing blood fast.  He spat one more stream of acid at his opponents, but to no avail.  Seeking now only to escape, he folded his wings and began to drop towards the ground, but as he did so, he was struck twice, once across his spine by the great chain, and once in his throat by the human he thought to be unarmed.  His neck and back snapped simultaneously, and he fell with a crash to the oozing plain below.

_________________________________________________________

As the ground continued to slope upward toward the base of the Skull, the light from the lantern Tilly bore shone directly upon a perfectly round ulcer pool.  A shadow at the bottom of the pool may have been a trick of the light, but it seemed to be a passageway under the caustic fluid.  However, what immediately caught the halfling’s eye was what looked like a raven-winged angelic human lying on the ground next to the pool.  It struggled weakly against several iron spears that pinned its wing to the earth, then lay still.  
As the rest of the group gathered round, Kaurophon let out a gasp.  “That’s Saureya!” he cried.  “I met this pitiful creature many years ago.  He told me then that he knew many secrets about the Test of the Smoking Eye!”
“Who is this being?” Caine asked, eyeing the angel suspiciously.
“He was one of the celestials who fought against Adimarchus,” Kaurophon replied, “but I believe he was taken captive, and forced to remain here.”
“Is he evil?” asked Caine.
“I do not believe so,” said Kaurophon, “though I do not believe he is wholly good either.  In any case, we must help him.  He may have information we can use.”
Caine motioned to Rusty and the priest moved to the side of the fallen angel, chanting lowly as he passed his hands over the creature’s grievous wounds.  Soft blue light flowed, and slowly Saureya began to revive.  Groaning, he attempted to sit up, but found his wings still pinned.  Growling in frustration, he ripped the spears from his flesh, and then stood shakily.  He closed his eyes, and then a golden light surrounded him.  Instantly, all of his injuries closed over, leaving not even the faintest scar.  However, from head to toe, he was covered in rough, black spiral tattoos.  
“Thank you,” he sighed, opening his eyes and gazing at his benefactors.  “Ah, Kaurophon,” he said as he noticed the sorcerer.  “You’ve returned.  I would have thought you’d learned your lesson last time.  But some fools never learn.  Nevertheless, I’ll take my leave now.  Thank you again.”  Without another word, the angel turned and began striding across the plain.
“Wait!” Caine called after the retreating figure, who stopped momentarily and turned a questioning look on the old man.  “Can you help us?  After all, we just saved your life.  Kaurophon tells us that you know something about the Test of the Smoking Eye.”
“Know something about it?” Saureya asked, laughing out loud, “I helped Adimarchus create it.  Is that good enough for you?  He confided in me throughout its construction.  After all, I was exactly the kind of successor he wanted.  However, I was able to introduce a flaw in the test because Adimarchus wasn’t always thinking clearly.  Ruling a layer of the Abyss will do that to you.”
“A flaw?” Caine asked.
“Well,” Saureya continued, now walking back in their direction, “you don’t need to complete all three parts of the test…just the last one.  The first two parts simply point you in the direction of the final part, which is the one that really matters.  The proctors, those mummies Adimarchus created, can’t tell who’s passed previous parts of the test and who hasn’t.  I suspect that’s what the rakshasha is doing.  The flaw is a little subterfuge on my part, from back when I dreamed of rescue.  I imagined a powerful angel would come and rescue me, and together we would come here and perform the third part of the test before Adimarchus knew what was going on.  Then all of Occipitus would be born anew, lifted right out of the Abyss and reconnected to its rightful place in Celestia.”  He chuckled to himself.  “More the fool I.  I’m no longer so naïve.”
“You mentioned a rakshasha,” Caine prompted.
“Yes,” the deva said, unconsciously massaging his wings, “it was he and his giant bodyguard who left me as you found me.  They tried to torture information about the third test from me, but they failed.  I have endured far worse, from one more cruel and cunning.  Nevertheless, that pair have moved on towards the final test.  I’d catch up to them if I were you, unless you want to grow whiskers when they recreate Occipitus in their image.”
“Can you tell us anything about the final test?” Kaurophon interrupted eagerly.
“No,” he answered tersely.  “That’s your problem.  Knowing in advance won’t help you prepare in any meaningful way.  You could succeed.  You could fail.  You could turn your back on the whole idea, as I have.  I’m not going to meddle in your fate.  My own fate is trouble enough.”
“Won’t you come with us?” Caine asked sympathetically.  “Help us, and we shall help you return to your home.”
“Home?” Saureya barked.  “What home?  There is no place in Heaven for me any longer.  Nay, I need nothing from Celestia, and they shall have nothing from me.  Go your way, and leave me to mine.”
The deva turned once more, spread his wings, and launched himself into the roiling skies above the ulcerating planes.
Caine hung his head in sorrow.  One lone tear fell from his eye to the blasted ground at his feet.

_____________________________________________________

After a brief, unpleasant swim through the ulceric fluid, the group found fresh air and a tube-like tunnel.  The rounded passage featured a smoother, firmer “skin” than Occipitus’ surface.  It descended steeply for some twenty feet or so, and then leveled out before quickly changing course, rising and spiraling in a series of clockwise twists and turns.  
They had steadily ascended for what seemed like several hundred feet, and felt they must surely be within the mountain proper by now, when Grimm raised one huge hand, bringing the company to an abrupt stop.  Motioning for silence, he listened intently for a moment…and then he heard it again.  Definitely voices.  At least two as far as he could tell, and if he was not mistaken, they were speaking Infernal.

_________________________________________________________

“Blast!” Motruk bellowed, throwing the pungent haunch of meat to the floor.  “I’m tired of the same meat day after day!  These abyss-spawned buffalo are stringy and rank!  Bah!”  Zaur Sza sighed.  The rakshasa had heard this same melodramatic rant from his fire giant companion at least a dozen times already.  “As I’ve already told you,” the tiger-headed creature purred in his most calming voice, “once we complete the final test and control this plane, we can mold it into whatever we like.  Then you may fill that bottomless pit in your belly with anything you can imagine.  You can even…shhh!”  The rakshasa’s head suddenly cocked to one side, and his ears pricked up.  “Did you hear that?” he asked in a lowered voice.  “I ain’t heard nothin’ but my stomach growling,” Motruk rumbled.  “I think we may have company, my friend.” Zaur Sza said slyly.  “The angel warned us that more might be coming.  Perhaps your hunger will be satiated sooner than anticipated.”

________________________________________________________

Wathros, still in rhino form, had taken the lead.  Once Grimm had heard the voices cease, the company knew they had been detected, so there was nothing for it now but to advance and face the threat.  The druid had taken the time to prepare his Call Lightning invocation, and all that now remained was to begin hurling the devastating bolts at whatever target presented itself.  As he rounded a final bend, he saw with dismay that the target had been expecting him.  A massive giant with coal black skin and a flaming red beard stood just on the other side of the turn.  With an ear-shattering battle cry, the giant raised a greatsword above its head and charged.  For a split-second Wathros thought he was back in Vaprak’s Voice, facing the fire giant smith who had nearly killed him with a thrown anvil.  He tried to clear his mind and focus his thoughts on blasting his current assailant, but he was a split-second too late, and the giant’s blade smashed down upon him.  Though in agony, he still managed to call forth a strike, and a searing bolt of electricity struck the giant, causing its beard to stand on end.

At that moment, much to Wathros’ relief, Grimm barreled around the corner, adding his own battle cry to the giant’s howl.  The half-ogre’s chain slammed past the giant’s defense, slicing deeply into his black hide.  Before Grimm had a chance to follow up on his attack, a whirling wall of scything blades suddenly appeared before him, catching the giant in their midst.  “That’ll teach ye some respect,” Rusty chuckled, walking casually up behind Grimm and Wathros and nodding at his handiwork.  

Though badly wounded, Motruk was far from defeated.  Pushing himself out of the blades so that the wall now separated him from his opponents, he gripped his sword in both hands, summoning all his strength.  Then, raising it high above his head, he drove it thru the blade barrier, deep between the shoulder blades of the rhinoceros.  That one alone would make a fine meal, he thought.  To his immense satisfaction, the beast collapsed in the middle of the tunnel.

Grimm stared in disbelief at the devastating effect just one of the giant’s blows had achieved.  He was in for a fight with this one, for sure.  He began whirling his chain about his head, and snapped it forward once, then twice, both strikes finding their target behind the blade wall.  Two could play at that game.

Truhl stood much farther down the corridor.  He could hear the fighting from up ahead, but his new friend Caine has instructed him to remain here, out of harm’s way.  Truhl still wasn’t sure why he remained with this lot, instead of trying to find Velasia, but for some reason he trusted Caine.  What the sorcerer said made sense.  Truhl was seriously considering rethinking his priorities and some of the life choices he had made. 
Just then, he heard a low rumbling sound coming from behind him.  Whirling around, his daggers already in his hand, he was stunned to find no approaching enemy.  Rather, the entire floor seemed to rippling towards him, like a wave cresting.  He turned to shout back up the tunnel, “Caine!  There is danger!  Flee!”


Caine saw what was going to happen in the clarity of a split-second, yet he was powerless to prevent it.  Rusty was kneeling beside Wathros, administering healing magic to revive the druid, and even now the rhino was opening his eyes, blinking in confusion.  Just at that moment, the rolling wave of the floor passed beneath Caine, pushing him further up the corridor several yards.  “Rusty!” he screamed, “Lower the barrier!  Now!”  Rusty glanced back at the sorcerer in irritation.  “What are ye on about man?  Can’t ye see we’ve got wounded here?”  By then it was a moot point.  The peristaltic wave struck the front line.  Rusty, having a low center of gravity, was able to resist the surge, and was not budged.  Likewise Grimm, due to his large size, was able to keep his feet.  Wathros, despite his current bulk as a rhino, was not so fortunate.  Though awake, he was still lying on the ground, and so could not brace himself against the impact.  He was lifted by the wave and flung forward…straight through the blade barrier!  What arrived on the far side of the barrier was no longer alive, and no longer in one piece.

Tilly, who was behind Wathros, Grimm and Rusty when the wave struck, had a moment of horror as he witnessed the druid’s fate, and then he too was thrown forward.  He put his arms up in a futile attempt to protect himself, and then he felt his flesh being sliced again, and again.  The agony, though only lasting an instant, seemed to go on for an eternity.  Then, abruptly, he was on the floor on the far side of the barrier…lying at the feet of the giant.  He was still alive, but he wondered for how much longer.

Motruk roared in laughter at what had just transpired.  The tide had literally turned.  He had been unmoved by the wave, and Zaur Sza had merely been pushed back a few feet.  Their opponents, however, were in total disarray.  The fire giant seized the opportunity, and once again struck with his sword through the barrier.  This time Kiko was the target.  The monk had been carried close to the blade barrier by the wave, but not thru it.  Nevertheless, he was in prime striking distance of the giant, and as he struggled to regain his balance, he was hit three times in succession.  Everything went black as he crumpled to the floor.

Kaurophon, lurking invisibly further down the tunnel, knew that he had to act before his traveling companions were slaughtered to a man.  He couldn’t have that.  He still needed them.  Running up the tunnel, he came within sight of the battle and the devastation.  Drawing his wand from his robes, he sent five glowing missiles straight at the giant, causing the behemoth to rock back several steps.  “Lower the barrier!” the sorcerer cried as he heard another peristaltic wave forming somewhere in the distance.

Rusty didn’t hesitate this time.  He was guilt wracked over the disaster his blade barrier had caused, but how could he have known?  He gestured, and in an instant the blades vanished.  Grimm didn’t hesitate either.  He stepped towards the still reeling giant and proceeded to flay the hide from the monster.  Motruk’s eyes were still opened in shock and surprise as his immense bulk hit the ground.

Throughout the battle, Zaur Sza had been busy layering himself with preparatory defensive magic.  He had been confident that Motruk could deal with these interlopers, or at least delay them.  And so the giant had, but now he was down, and the rhakshasa was on his own.  Still, he knew these cretins had little chance of harming him.  His unique nature made him immune to most magics, and resistant to most forms of physical damage.  Let them come.  He would deal with them one by one.

Caine was the first to reach the tiger-headed creature.  His aura of calm washed over the rakshasa, and the apostle began to speak.  “You are outnumbered, and at a clear disadvantage.  We offer to spare your life if you surrender now and leave this place.  We have no further quarrel with you.”
Zaur Sza smiled a toothy grin.  “So, I should just leave dominion of Occipitus to you, human?” he laughed.  “I think not.  When you call me Lord, and bow before me, I may forget your temerity and spare your own life.  We shall see.”  Then, with a gesture, he vanished from sight, rendering himself invisible.  Before Caine could react, a second wave struck, knocking the sorcerer from his feet.

By this time, Grimm had closed in.  “You had your chance,” he snarled at Caine as he stepped over the fallen apostle, “Now I’ll take over negotiations.”  Zaur Sza sneered, unseen, chuckling to himself at the false bravado of the ogre…until Grimm’s chain wrapped itself around the rakshasa’s legs and pulled him from his feet.  In a panic now, Zaur Sza desperately called upon his magic.  He tried to let his voice be soothing, calm, suggesting to the ogre that it was too dangerous here for him and his companions.  They should leave and find safer prospects.  He saw the utter failure of his ploy in the beast’s eyes as the massive flail struck again, and then he knew no more.

_____________________________________________________

Rusty set about tending the wounds of Tilly and Kiko, who was not dead, but badly injured.  Wathros was beyond his help at this point, and the druid’s remains had to be placed inside Kaurophon’s extra dimensional bag for safekeeping.  “I know we are all distraught over this,” Kaurophon said as the company went about the recovery effort, “but we must not let this deter us.  The end of our journey is nigh.  We must move on!”
Caine eyed the sorcerer askance.  Something about his demeanor seemed odd to the apostle.  Why was he so desperate to complete the Test?  Hadn’t it been around for decades now without being won?  What difference would a few more minutes or days matter?  But he kept his opinions to himself…for the moment.  This drama would play itself out in whatever manner the Fates saw fit, and Caine would play his part, as would they all.

_____________________________________________________

The tube’s upward spiral ended in a round chamber with a doorway on the far side leading to a spiral staircase.  Furniture in the room was limited to a massive iron throne festooned with spikes.  Most of the back of the throne was missing, although the framework remained.  Before the throne lay a pile of wood and debris, along with ceramic shards, as if someone had smashed dozens of clay pots.  A rhythmic pounding sounded repeatedly from behind the throne, but came to an abrupt halt as the party stepped into the chamber.  A large, humanoid creature, resembling a child’s attempt to sculpt a man out of clay, stepped around the giant seat.  It gazed for a moment at the intruders with blank, stupid eyes…and then wordlessly, it charged.

Caine recognized the beast as a construct, an animate collection of inert material given a grotesque semblance of life.  The apostle had no compunctions at all about ending the existence of such an abomination.  Jules, sensing his master’s displeasure, erupted from beneath Caine’s robes, pulsing in anger, and unleashing a barrage of electrical jolts at the golem.  The behemoth slowed for a moment, but then came inexorably on.  Grimm, readying his chain, stepped to meet the charge.  Before the construct could close within striking distance, Grimm snaked the chain forward, wrapping it around the golem’s legs, and then jerked it cleanly off its stumpy feet.  Quickly freeing the chain, the half-ogre proceeded to flail at the golem, knocking loose great chunks of clay, which shattered against the floor and walls, adding to the shards already present.  

Not wanting to miss out on the fun, Rusty joined Grimm in the fray, but for his overzealousness, he received a mighty clout from the beast, flat on its back though it was.  “Why ye blasted overgrown flower pot!” the dwarf raged, and then he cleaved through the golem’s misshapen head with his axe, shattering it into a thousand pieces.

After the battle had ended, Kaurophon moved to examine the remains.  “This was obviously set here as a guardian,” he mused, “but it appears there was another one at one time.”  He indicated the other clay shards.  “Apparently, this one went berserk and destroyed the other.  That would only happen if its master had abandoned it.  This bodes well for us.  The final Test may be unguarded.”

______________________________________________________

Myaruk turned abruptly from his contemplation of the Nexus as he heard the sounds of battle from below.  He had hoped not to be disturbed in his research.  The Chosen of Kiaransalee had been very explicit in her instructions.  He was to learn all that he could about the source of the Nexus’ power.  The Chosen felt that it might be harnessed to fuel the Portal she wished to establish between this world and the Far Realms. Now it seemed someone else was interested in his find.  Not for long.  The golem would only delay them, but it would be enough.  Grinning evilly, he stepped into the Nexus and began chanting.

_____________________________________________________

The spiral staircase led to what appeared to be a naturally hewn cavern.  A bonfire of utter blackness dominated the center of the chamber.  It crackled as if it was normal flame, but it was a slick, glossy black rather than the orange-red of a true fire.  Surrounding the flames was a pale yellow corona that casts light about the room.  A sheaf of papers lay scattered near the base of the bonfire.  More than a dozen passages originated in the cave, with at least some of them seeming to double back on themselves.

As soon as Grimm reached the top of the stairs, he could hear the fell voice chanting from somewhere within the room.  “We are not alone,” he growled to his companions.  Tilly peered out from behind the hulking warriors leg, and immediately his sharp eyes picked out faint movements coming from within the black flames.  “There!” he cried, pointing to the bonfire, but before any of them could act, the chanting stopped, and from out of thin air appeared a gigantic snake!

Kiko was a blur of motion.  Leaping past Grimm, he slammed his fist into the side of the snake’s head.  The constrictor reeled back from the blow, momentarily disoriented.  Tilly saw his chance, and rushed around behind the animal to plunge his longsword deep into its sinuous body.  As the giant ophidian thrashed about in agony, Grimm’s chain snapped its neck.  In a puff of sulfuric smoke, the snake vanished.  

“We’re facing a conjurer,” Kaurophon said to Caine near the head of the stair.  No sooner had the words left his mouth, than a second creature appeared in the chamber.  This one looked like a giant bird, with four wickedly clawed legs.  “An achaierai!” Kaurophon cried.  “Ware it!  Its stench can cause madness!”  As if on cue, a noxious black cloud emanated from the monster, and then a second, oily blackness coalesced around Tilly, Kiko and Grimm.  This second attack had appeared after more chanting from within the bonfire.  Rusty recognized the effect as a divine magical attack…an unholy blight.  

The three advance guard stumbled from the cloying mists, coughing and retching, their faces pale.  Kiko recovered first, and launched himself bodily at the giant avian, pounding at it with his fists.  Rusty was not far behind, and he sent an answering Holy Smite to engulf the achaierai and the bonfire as well.  He was rewarded by a pained cry of outrage from within the flames.  Tilly wasted no time.  While the achaierai was still reeling from the combined attack of his friends, the little rogue finished it off with a well-placed thrust of his longsword.  However, the halfling had stepped a bit too close to the black fire in his effort to gain a flanking position on the monster.  He did not see the skeletal hand that snaked out from the flames.  He only felt the cold hand of death seize him by the throat.  His body went rigid for a moment, and the suddenly limp.  He slumped to the stone floor, and the hand withdrew, an evil chuckle filling the air.

Grimm couldn’t believe it.  One minute Tilly had been fighting beside him, and the next he was dead.  The half-ogre leaped back from the bonfire before the same fate befell him.  Though he couldn’t see his opponent clearly, he sensed a presence within the flames, and he began flailing his chain repeatedly into the fire.  He was rewarded by a solid thunk as his weapon connected at least once, but almost immediately, he sensed a presence behind him.  “Watch out!” Kiko cried in warning.  Turning, Grimm saw that another monster had materialized in the room.  This one appeared to be a cross between a spider and a kobold.  It lashed out at Grimm, trying to tear at him with its multiple clawed appendages.  Grimm dodged back several paces, and as the xill turned to follow, Kiko leaped on its back, bringing both hands down in knife-hand chops on either side of the beast’s neck.  Before it could react, the monk had jumped away again, but Rusty stepped up to meet the xill’s attack, and he buried his axe in its gut.  Simultaneously, Grimm’s chain banished it back to whatever foul plane it called home.  

“This is going nowhere fast,” Kaurophon hissed to Caine.  “The mage, whoever he is, keeps summoning as fast as they can take the monsters down.  Tilly’s already fallen.  It’s only a matter of time before they go down as well.  We’ve got to do something.”  The sorcerer withdrew his wand from his sleeve, and launched a volley of streaking magical missiles into the fire.  A shriek of pain and anger told him he was right on target.  As he prepared to fire a second barrage, Caine quickly darted across the chamber towards the bonfire.  As he neared it, he focused and concentrated on the forces of good.  Instantly, a golden light flowed from his body like a corona.  It flared bright white against the black flames, and from within those fires he heard the wizard cry out.  Those of pure evil would burn in the presence of his holy aura!  

Seeing an opening, Kiko tumbled towards the nexus, intending to strike within the fire and hopefully dislodge their opponent from its concealment.  As his hand passed thru the flame, it went completely numb with a bone-chilling cold.  Crying out, the monk snatched his arm back, and cradled it against his chest.  He felt the chill traveling thru his entire body, sapping his very life force from him.  

Grimm prepared to strike at the fire again, hoping he would get lucky a second time, but once more an opponent appeared before him.  It was a second achaierai, and it immediately released its toxic cloud over the ogre as well as Rusty.  Caine stepped back from the expanding vapors, only to feel a bony hand fall upon his shoulder.  His throat opened in agony.  Slowly turning, he came face to face with the master of the nexus.  It was a liche!  The skeletally gaunt figure was clad in archaic armor, and around its neck hung a symbol engraved with the image of an albino drow female.  With a tremendous effort of will, Caine wrenched himself free, staggering a pace or two away.  He felt dizzy and nauseated, barely able to stand.  With the last of his strength, he rendered himself invisible, and then turned to flee.  The last thing his felt was the hammer like blow of the liche’s fist to the back of his skull.  “May the White Banshee feast on your soul!” Myaruk laughed.

Rusty shook off the effects of the achaierai’s fumes once again.  They were wasting time with this cannon fodder.  Rather than fight toe to toe with the beast, the priest had a better idea.  Calling upon Mystra’s grace, he summoned a dispelling, ending the magical effect which allowed the monster to remain on this plane.  It faded away as quickly as it had come.  The respite didn’t last, however.  Again the sounds of a summoning incantation came from within the bonfire.  This time, the resulting creature was at least familiar to the dwarf.  It was a howler.  Kazmojen had a pet one named Prickles, as the priest recalled, when they had met him in the bowels of the Malachite Fortress.  Whereas Prickles had been little more than a pup, this horror was full-grown.  It immediately charged towards Kaurophon, ripping and tearing at the sorcerer and trying to bury its spear-like quills in his flesh.  
“Monk, shake it off if ye want to live!” Rusty cried, slapping the still cowering Kiko, and pointing towards the howler.  “If the sorcerer dies, we don’t stand a chance!  Come on, blast ye!”  Kiko stared uncomprehendingly for a moment, but then the dwarf’s words began to sink in.  Yes, he still had a duty, regardless of his own injuries.  He would see it through or die trying.  Together the priest and the monk charged, screaming at the howler.  They began raining blows down upon its prickly hide, quickly putting an end to its brief sojourn to Occipitus.

Jules could feel that his master yet lived.  Since he himself still survived, their bond had not been broken.  The archon was wary of the evil that lurked within the black flames, but his master’s safety was paramount.  Flicking between dimensions, Jules appeared next to the spot where Caine had fallen.  He felt the apostle beneath him, and he began to infuse a bit of his own power into his friend.  Caine came awake slowly, but one glance at the glossy fire before him snapped him back to the present.  He was still far too weak to stand and fight, but perhaps he could still aid his companions.  He focused his magic, and cast one final spell of hastening to speed his friend’s attacks, and then he surged to his feet, and retreated to the far side of the cavern to await his fate.

Not like this, Kaurophon thought ruefully to himself.  It was not going to end like this.  He had strung these fools along for far too long now to see them slaughtered before he had accomplished his goal.  Once more, he would have to save their miserable skins.  Perhaps he had chosen the wrong group to help him.  Ah well, as the old saying went, beggars could not afford to choose.  They would have to do.  Concentrating on the shadowy form within the flames, he began sending blast after blast of his missiles at the liche.  One such barrage even managed to interrupt the creature’s summoning.  Finally, the oafish half-ogre was moving in for the kill.  Even a mindless brute could be trained, he thought smugly.  It was Caine he was going to have to keep his eye on.  That one he should never underestimate.

It seemed the tide was turning, Grimm mused, and in their favor for once.  As the liche reeled from Kaurophon’s onslaught, Grimm was able to close in.  With Caine’s magic bolstering him, the half-ogre whirled like a dervish, hammering at the fire, feeling his weapon connect repeatedly.  But still, the undead horror would not fall.  Just as he was bracing himself to charge into the fire and bring the demon out, an explosive shock wave, that just for a moment seemed to be shaped like a ghostly hammer, detonated at the center of the flames.  With a sigh, the liche toppled to the floor, and then quickly crumbled to dust within his armor.  “That takes care o’ that,” Rusty smirked, dusting off his hands.


----------



## gfunk

> The Chosen of Kiaransalee had been very explicit in her instructions. He was to learn all that he could about the source of the Nexus’ power. The Chosen felt that it might be harnessed to fuel the Portal she wished to establish between this world and the Far Realms.





> It was a liche! The skeletally gaunt figure was clad in archaic armor, and around its neck hung a symbol engraved with the image of an albino drow female.





> The last thing his felt was the hammer like blow of the liche’s fist to the back of his skull. “May the White Banshee feast on your soul!” Myaruk laughed.



Wow, Joe, I think you just made my week!!

I think it takes the record as one of your best updates.  EVAR.  I have a high standard to live up to for the final update for this module.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

I totally agree with gfunk! That was a great update and it's nice to see Kaurophon's character revealed at last. 

That buffing adventure is turning out to be the exact opposite...all those levels lost from dying will make the upcoming adventure more difficult.


----------



## Joachim

Nice update, Joe.  Long update, whew!

By the way, G, take your update to the end of the Test of the Eversmoking Eye.  I will pick up at the beginning of the Black Egg through the first encounter area.


----------



## Lela

Well, it is a tradition for those types of characters to turn on the party.  Now, if you really want to freak a group out, make him loyal.  I'd expect to see players drop from shock after seeing that.

And thanks JD, Joachim, and gfunk.  I don't think I say that enough.  This thread really is a major highlight of my day.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, it is a tradition for those types of characters to turn on the party.  Now, if you really want to freak a group out, make him loyal.  I'd expect to see players drop from shock after seeing that.
> 
> And thanks JD, Joachim, and gfunk.  I don't think I say that enough.  This thread really is a major highlight of my day.



 I once did that as a DM. One of the PCs was actively making plans to kill the NPC because he expected treachery, but didn't follow through...


----------



## JollyDoc

Thanks for the strong words of praise G and Joachim.  Couldn't have done it without'cha!


----------



## PugioilAudacio

At the risk of sounding like a parrot - Awsome Update!!!

I can begin to see that Kaurophon really is evil. I guess he'll probably lead them right up until the end and then try to take over the thing himself - typical evil guy behavior


----------



## Joachim

This past weekend Grimm reached level 11 (finally), so as promised about two weeks ago, I give you:

*Grimm Grakka (Fighter 6/Exotic Weapon Master 1/Planar Champion 3)*
*Dervish of the Planes*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Large Giant [Half-Ogre, Oerthian]*
*Hit Dice:* 10d10+40 (99 hps)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 26 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural, +10 armor, +1 deflection), touch 11, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+21
*Attack:* _+2 Adamantine Spiked Chain_ +19 melee (2d6+14)
*Full Attack:* _+2 Adamantine Spiked Chain _ +19/+14 melee (2d6+14)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./20 ft.(with Spiked Chain)
*Special Attacks:* Flurry of Strikes, Attack Ethereal
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., Favored Plane (The Abyss), _See Invisibility_ at will
*Saves:* Fort +16, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Knowledge (The Planes) +4, Listen +12, Craft (Weaponsmith) +3
*Feats:* Blindfighting, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain), Weapon Specialization (Spiked Chain)
*Environment:* The Pomarj (previously), Vilhon Reach (currently)
*Organization:* Solitary, Murder (6-7)
*Challenge Rating:* 11 (Exp: 55,193 as of 03/28/04 Session)
*Treasure:* Items
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +1

_This massively muscled humanoid before you stands just over eight feet tall, has drab olive skin covered in strange tatoos, and brandishes a massive spiked chain in his hands.  Obviously of giant-ish stock, he observes you cautiously, a spark of cunning in his eyes._

Grimm Grakka was born the product of a rampaging ogre warrior and the poor victim of the ogre's lust.  Grimm's mother died during childbirth, and he was raised by her husband, a common blacksmith from the Pomarj area of Oerth.  Grimm was recruited by Barret Tremean, a Paladin of Heironeous, to join the Swords of Light.  The Swords of Light were a band of good adventurers sworn to fighting all fiend-kind.

Having received his indoctrination into the Swords of Light, the half-ogre is now a warrior of the planes, seeking to beat down evil outsiders wherever they may reside!

Grimm stands just over 8 feet tall and weighs 425 pounds.  He speaks Common (Oerthian), Common (Faerunian), Celestial, Draconic, Giant (Oerthian), Infernal, and Abyssal.

*Combat*

Grimm attacks using his spiked chain.  He prefers to attack from the full extent of his reach with the long weapon, using his flurry of strikes ability and attacks of opportunity to decimate his foes.

*Flurry of Strikes:* When wielding a spiked chain in both hands, Grimm may elect to use a full attack action to make a flurry of strikes.  When doing so, he may make one extra attack in the round at his highest attack bonus, but this attack takes a -2 penalty, as do all other attacks made in that round and until Grimm's next turn.

*Favored Plane (The Abyss):* Grimm has studied the natives of the Abyss extensively.  Grimm gains a +1 bonus of Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against an Abyssal native.  Likewise, Grimm gains the same bonus on weapon damage rolls against Abyssal natives.  In addition, Grimm gains a +1 on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks when interacting with Abyssal natives (yeah, that's gonna happen).

*See Invisibility (Su):* Grimm has the ability to see invisibility, as per the spell cast by a 5th level sorceror.  This ability allows Grimm to see ethereal creatures.

*Attack Ethereal (Su):* Grimm can transform his spiked chain into a material force effect at will, enabling him to attack creatures on the Ethereal Plane.  If Grimm is wielding a magical spiked chain, this ability eliminates the 50% miss chance when attacking an incorporeal foe.  This ability begins and ends as a free action. 

*Magic Items of Note(as of March 28, 2004, Session)*

_+2 Cloak of Resistance, +2 Belt of Strength, +2 Bracers of Health, +2 Adamantine Spiked Chain, +2 Full Plate, +1 Ring of Protection, +1 Amulet of Natural Armor_

*Other Items(as of March 28, 2004, Session)*

_2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, 8 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, 3 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds, 10 Potions of Bless Weapon, 2 Potions of Fly, 1 Potion of Blur, 1 Potion of Invisibility (10th level)_, Locked Gauntlet, Masterwork Spiked Chain (backup), Portable Ram, 10,528 gold


----------



## Joachim

Sorry about the double post.  ENWORLD was acting weird last nite 12:00 CST.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> In addition, Grimm gains a +1 on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks when interacting with Abyssal natives (yeah, that's gonna happen).



  

BTW, how is the 20 foot reach working out for Grimm in combat?


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Doncha just love those double button clicks?
Grimm looks really cool - an *interesting* melee machine.


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> BTW, how is the 20 foot reach working out for Grimm in combat?




Me likee.


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Doncha just love those double button clicks?
> Grimm looks really cool - an *interesting* melee machine.




Sort of Caine's polar opposite, no?


----------



## monboesen

Intersting, nahh.

No slight intended, but Grimm is no more than a very nice set of ability scores, slapped on a broken template (half ogre) utilizing a broken weapon (spiked chain). Spiked chain brokeness gets even worse because of his large size. He is a min/maxers wet dream. 

As the only thing he can do, besides kill things, is listening very well he should get into trouble as soon as the battleground gets difficult and skills as balance, climb and jump matters. 

As mentioned above this is not meant to be critizism, I love this storyhour. Its just how Jollydoc, Joachim and Gfunk likes to play, nothing wrong with that. But more onedimensional than interesting in my opinion.


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> Sort of Caine's polar opposite, no?



 In the combat sense, yes.  Morally, it's still Entropy.  'Course, I still have no idea what the Final Test did to Caine, so perhaps I'm wrong.

Speaking of which, you've stopped the other campaign, right?  I may have missed mention of that.  In any case, it's nice to get to know an Exalted group.  Especially after one that was vile in every sense except the one that counts.


----------



## Joachim

monboesen said:
			
		

> ...He is a min/maxers wet dream...




You say this like its a bad thing   

Seriously, though, our game has a decidedly heavy lean towards combat.  Always has, and it isn't going to change anytime soon (especially if we keep along the Dungeon adventure path).  We don't get into that much 'serious roleplaying'.

C'mon...I am on my _*fourth*_ character here, cut me a little slack!  

EDIT:  Appropriate story I should tell here.  The first combat Grimm was in was against a group of fiendish dire lions.  First round of combat Grimm did over 130 points of damage.  Oops.  Same session was when Grimm and Tilly were nearly obliterated by the Blaspheming Hezrou.  Oops.

After the session, when everyone else had left to go home, I told Jollydoc that I felt bad and that I had outdone myself this time.  I told him that I felt like I needed to change the character.  He told me not to worry about it, that he didn't feel like the character was going to be a problem.  He said he felt like the group needed that kind of melee-type around.  So I stuck with him and Grimm has been beat down repeatedly ever since.


----------



## Lela

Min/Maxing hasen't helped this group out much.  They drop like flies in a Utah winter while the bad guys seem to flurish like fruit flies during a Utah summer.  Overall, min/maxing is somewhat a must for them.  Just something you do when facing the hords of the lower planes.

As for JD, I don't think he's to account for that much of the bad guy's powers.  He just happens to be really skilled at when/how to use them.  The situations (read: flying Erynies archer over water) come with the adventure.

Oh, I meant to ask, was that ground Bull Rush thing part of the adventure?  Just bad timing for the group or is, dare I say it, the plane actively out to get them?

*Fears number of spelling errors in the post*


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm sorry, but doesn't it make sense for a warrior to be really good at fighting? No one maligns spellcasters for trying to be awesome at their art...why does everyone pick on melee tanks so much? If your job is to messily kill things, shouldn't you be really good at it? I mean, if you're bad at it, you don't live very long.

I think Caine's polar opposite might be an EVIL, uninteresting, poorly optimized tank who likes killing people and taking their stuff.

Great updates, I'm eagerly anticipating the finale, and more character deaths!


----------



## Joachim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think Caine's polar opposite might be an EVIL, uninteresting, poorly optimized tank who likes killing people and taking their stuff.




I laughed out loud when I read that.  People in my office must think I am crazy.


----------



## Lela

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think Caine's polar opposite might be an EVIL, uninteresting, poorly optimized tank who likes killing people and taking their stuff.




The sad thing is that I have a player who always ends up as that exact character.  Except for the poorly optimized part anyway.


----------



## gfunk

*The Passion of the Caine*

Kaurophon had lent them his _bag of holding_ so that they could stuff the corpse of the halfling rogue into it. As they scurried amongst each other, administering healing magic and preparing themselves for the final encounter, the half-fiend casually looked over his shoulder. Like a beacon of avarice, the dark nexus still pulsed with power. Once again, Kaurophon threw a furtive glance behind him, were they watching? It would only take a fleeting moment before he could empower himself with its dark energy.

He heard loud footsteps behind him, “Kaurophon, we cannot proceed further. Tilly and Wathros are both gone and Rusty and Caine have precious few spells left. I know that you must be spent. We should retire in a _rope trick_ to regain our strength.”

The sorcerer looked up at half-ogre, sympathy showing in his facial expression, but deceit and hatred fueling his soul. 

_This is the end. My long journey is nearly complete and my ascension to the rule of Occipitus is all but assured. Yet, the final test is not complete. I must be most careful here._

“I grieve your losses my friend, but now is not the time to rest. This Lich was most likely the final guardian of the Test of Sacrifice meaning that we are near our goal. The Rakshasha and his giant bodyguard surely were not the only agents in pursuit of Adimarchus’ mantle. There will be others, and every moment we delay improves their chances of making our long and arduous journey all but irrelevant.”

Caine, Rusty, Truhl, and Kiko approached the pair.

“But we’re hardly in a condition ta fight any more beasties! Ye may have us walking into a deathtrap!”

Kaurophon closed his eyes as if carefully considering the statement. _Demogorgon give me strength! These morons will be the death of me!_ “I share your trepidation Rusty, for I too am low on spells and resources. However, I’m afraid that I must stick with my original estimation. And though I certainly do not mean to make light of the passing of our comrades, perhaps their deaths were a condition of the Test of Sacrifice.”

For the life of him, Caine could sense no deception from the half-fiend. In a way, he felt relieved that Kaurophon was so dedicated to returning this plane to Celestia. Perhaps there was redemption for his friend yet. “Very well, we concede your point,” the Apostle could see the reluctant nods of his fellows, “Grimm, you and Kiko take point, followed by Rusty and Kaurophon. I’ll provide backup. Truhl, you stay here for now."

The Kelemvorite assassin agreed, and the spellcasters of the party began to abjure everyone as best they could.

As Kaurophon threw a _greater invisibility_ over himself, he breathed a sigh of relief.

-----------------------------------------------

After ascending a final spiral staircase, the party reached a magnificent chamber at the summit of the skull mountain. With a hemispherical ceiling and a fully 180 foot radius, the room bore two holes which were the eye sockets of the skull. Its most remarkable feature, however, was a stream of red energy that shot straight upwards from a five foot hole in the floor. At the apex of the stream, the energy was converted to smoke which slowly streamed out of one of the eyes.

At the other end of the chamber from where they entered, stood a mummy in opulent funerary wrappings. “Adimarchus, Most Potent Ruler of Occipitus, bids you welcome to the Final Test of the Smoking Eye. A worthy successor to the throne of Adimarchus must complete only one more task. To rule Occipitus---to grasp its power and use it for good or ill---means to sacrifice everything you hold dear. The final test is this: sacrifice an ally to the plasma, and Occipitus is yours!"

In total astonishment, the party members stared at each other. This was a test only a fiend could pass for who would willingly kill one of their own friends? Who indeed . . .

A still invisible Kaurophon slid a scroll from his robes. “It is a pity that two of you are already worm food. I would love to fling each of you into the fiery depths of Occipitus!”

Quickly chanting before Grimm (with his ability to _see invisibility_) could close on him, the half-fiend _dimension doored_ away.

-----------------------------------------------

At the Order of the Yellow Rose, one of the final tests of the monastery was to catch a cat in the vast gardens of the temple – blindfolded. Remembering his training well, Kiko closed his eyes and listened for the faint sounds of moment.

“There! Kaurophon is on the other side of the room!”

Without hesitation, the monk sprinted to the other end of the chamber and executed a flawless flying kick. Unprepared for the assault, Kaurophon had to abandon his current spell and duck or be flattened against the wall.

As Rusty noisily followed the Monk in his spiked full plate armor, Caine (also _invisible_) whispered to Jules, “My friend, it is time to depart. Return to Truhl downstairs and instruct him to flee if he sees Kaurophon again.” 

Both the Apostle and the Archon shared an empathic link, so Jules could feel the great sadness welling up in his companion. But now was not the time to argue. With a flicker of acknowledgement, the ball of light disappeared. Caine quickly approached Grimm, “Grimm, we have only known each other for a short time but I must ask you a great favor. You must throw me into the pillar of plasma, else Kaurophon will kill us all! I was a fool to trust him . . .”

Grimm looked at Caine in bewilderment and began to say something, but the Apostle cut him off, “There is no time for discussion! Do it now!!”

Hoisting Caine up with one of his heavily muscled arms, the Planar Champion darted to the plasma pillar and, whispering an apology to Kord, threw him into its flaming depths.

-----------------------------------------------

Caine felt intense, excruciating pain as the plasma quickly vaporized his skin and flesh. For a moment, he recalled the tortures that the drow subjected him to so many years ago, then he knew no more.

-----------------------------------------------

The five angelic beings stood equidistant around a pool of flowing silver as they saw the half-ogre send the Apostle of Peace to his death. All were silent, until one of them spoke, “The time is nigh, my brethren. We have been empowered and given authority by an unprecedented number of deities for this task. Tyr, Torm, Ilmater, Lathander, Eldath . . . all have sanctioned, nay commanded, this course of action.”

His four fellows looked at the speaker with veneration. Though each of them was the epitome of celestial perfection, the speaker was maimed beyond reason. Missing an arm, several long and deep scars criss-crossing his well-muscled torso, and with half his face burned by something horrific, Jeremiel was unique among the Seraphim. Sent by the Lords of Good to defeat Entropy, the Solar had nearly fallen to the depredations of a mighty Atropal before he had banished it back to the Abyss. Although he could have easily healed his wounds, he kept them as sign of obeisance.

Simultaneously, all of the Celestials concentrated as their divine auras intensified and like wisps of smoke, their waves of energy entered the pool one by one.

Jeremiel spoke first, “It is my _wish_ that the will of Tyr, the god of justice, be done. Let this mortal’s life be spared.” 

The others followed in turn.

“In the name of Torm, the True and the Brave, patron of those who face danger for a greater good it is my _wish_ that this mortal’s life not be sacrificed in vain.”

“I _wish_ that this Apostle, who is the willing sufferer, the one who takes the place of another to heft the other's burden, to take the other's pain, be relieved of his own pain by Ilmater, the crying god.”

“To precipitate the renewal of Occipitus and the birth of a new plane of good, it is the Morninglord’s _wish_ that this mortal, too, be reborn.”

”Caine, the Apostle of Peace, who has forsworn violence against all living creatures shall never be without Eldath’s blessing, that is my _wish_.”

With their task complete, each of them solemnly left the scrying pool. Jeremiel finally stood alone, staring into the pool reverently. Finally, he too ascended to the heavens, “The will of the Lords of Good be done.”

-----------------------------------------------

The next thing Caine knew, he was standing a few feet from the plasma stream. Apparently whole and uninjured once again, he nonetheless felt different. 

The mummy stared at the Apostle, “The Test of Sacrifice has been completed and a new successor to Occipitus found. Use your powers for the greater glory of Adimarchus!” With that, the undead creature disappeared.

“Nooooooooooooooo!”

Kaurophon could not believe what was happening. All his well laid plans were ruined. He had planned every intricate detail of his deception for months only to have it foiled at the last possible second by this idiot! *H**e would kill them all.* Perhaps then the Test of Sacrifice would be reset.

Still invisible, he drew another scroll out of his robes and cast it. A thin, green ray sprang from his invisible hand and lanced out to strike Rusty. With monumental effort, the Cleric avoided _disintegration_ but began coughing up blood for his trouble. Still huffing and puffing, Rusty had just crossed the center of the room as he tried to make his way over to where Kiko was still having no luck connecting his blows with Kaurophon.

Grimm looked at Caine in confusion. Apparently, the Apostle had lived, though one of his eyes appeared to be on fire as it gave off thin wisps of smoke. Obviously something had happened, but Caine still radiated his holy radiance, so it could not be all bad. The Planar Champion’s mind began to race with the possibilities.

_Adimarchus was a Solar, the most powerful celestial there is. Therefore this test must involve a personal sacrifice, not murder! What have I done? Perhaps if I give myself to the flame . . ._

For Grimm, the chance to be blessed by an entire plane of existence or to even control it was worth the risk. Eagerly, he stepped forward into the pillar of plasma.

-----------------------------------------------

Like Caine, Grimm began to scream from the unbearable temperature as the plasma began to super-heat his armor and boil his skin. Unlike the Apostle however, the half-ogre had a far higher injury threshold. Nevertheless, his smoking body merely fell through the pillar and at the feet of Rusty.

“Lad, what in the Nine Hells do ya think yer doing!?” The Cleric stopped his dead run as he kneeled down to administer healing magic to the still breathing Grimm.

-----------------------------------------------

_By Demogorgon, this is too good to be true._

Casting quickly, Kaurophon placed Kiko, Rusty, and a prone Grimm in the area of a _cone of cold._ While Kiko dodged the evocation adroitly, Rusty and Grimm were slammed by the freezing spell full force. Rising to his feet and brandishing his war axe, Rusty charged the half-fiend in a frenzy – Grimm was slain before he could administer his _cure_ spell.

Caine looked at the rapidly deteriorating battle with horror. In his mind’s eye, he imagined a giant hand appearing from the ground out of the very fabric of Occipitus to grapple Kaurophon.

Nothing happened.

_What was going on here? Do I have control over Occipitus or not?_

It was then when Caine got his first whiff of brimstone from his eversmoking eye. Without time to worry about such trivialities, he ran towards Kiko and began casting a transmutation. Suddenly, the monk grew to double his size. “Kiko, subdue Kaurophon! Resist the urge to kill him – we must prove that we are better than fiends!”

-----------------------------------------------

With his _enlarged _size and limbs the size of small tree trunks, Kiko launched a powerful sweep kick which surely encompassed the whole area where Kaurophon was standing. To his pleasure he heard a resounding thud as the half-fiend hit the hard stone floor. Acting with a renewed sense of urgency he began to feel around the floor until the Monk felt a vaguely humanoid form. He picked up Kaurophon and put the half-fiend in a bear hug.

_This is still not over, not by a long shot_. 

Kaurophon began concentrating as a malevolent field of energy began to surround him. Rusty and Caine paused in consternation, a _blasphemy_! Rusty screamed first, “Kiko, stop the bastard from casting that spell or we're all doomed!!”

Thankfully, the warning came in time as a swift punch to the kidneys disrupted the Sorcerer’s concentration as the spell died on his lips. Unfortunately, this distraction forced Kiko to remove one his arms from Kaurophon who adeptly slipped free from his grasp as he _dimension doored_ away.

-----------------------------------------------

Kaurophon waited in absolute silence at the other end of the chamber. He knew that the Monk could hear even the slightest noise so he forced himself to breathe quietly. 

The party slowly fanned out in the room, trying to pinpoint Kaurophon’s location. At one point, Rusty wandered a little too close to the plasma pillar. Then, everyone looked to one corner where spellcasting was going on.

All of a sudden, without warning, Rusty felt a woosh of energy from his side as something extremely powerful was trying to push him into the plasma. Thankfully, with his low center of gravity and heavy armor he managed to resist. Else, Karuophon’s _telekinesis_ spell would have sent him to share Grimm’s fate.

With their opponent’s position revealed, Kiko once again ran towards the _invisible_ fiend as his elbow smash sent Kaurophon crashing to the ground. This time however, the Sorcerer did not rise as the Monk had beaten him into unconsciousness. 

The Test of the Smoking Eye was over.


----------



## LordVyreth

I must admit I've been impressed with this story so far as well.  I wasn't too excited about the adventure path when I first read them; they felt like typical Dungeon crawls, with some fairly limited story elements linking them.  (The Test of the Eversmoking Eye in particular didn't feel like it related.)  That being said, this Story Hour has made me take another look at them, and make them far more interesting.  Of course, I'm also aware of how freakin' difficult the adventures are now!  I did notice a few odd CR mistakes as I read through it the first time, but I never noticed it was this brutal.  Do you think there's any underlying reason for the problems?  A lack of a destructive arcane caster, maybe?  Or perhaps a focussed archer, or a larger variety on the magical weapons?  How do you handle magic items, anyway?  Is it based on the book standard per level, and what do you start out new PCs with?

Also, would it be possible for you to give me some advice.  I have been getting very few views of my own story hour comparatively, and no comments or criticisms of it, and I was wondering if I needed to improve my writing somewhat.  Now, my campaign started in April of 2002, so you can imagine a lot of the details of the fights and such have long been lost from my memory, so they won't be as exciting as yours are until I catch up.  Plus, I've had very few near TPKs, which tend to make the best stories to write about, but still, some suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## monboesen

Don't worry guys, I'm not picking on them for being power players. Takes one to know one anyway    (Too bad I usually have to settle for being the Dm, min/maxing is just not the same when you are not a player)

Great post by the way, rough battle on top of all the others. If Grimm is 11 level are the rest of the guys around 12 ?


----------



## gfunk

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Do you think there's any underlying reason for the problems? A lack of a destructive arcane caster, maybe? Or perhaps a focussed archer, or a larger variety on the magical weapons? How do you handle magic items, anyway? Is it based on the book standard per level, and what do you start out new PCs with?



It is difficult to say, but the latest addition to the party is a destructive arcanist, so we'll see if it become easier.  Wealth guidelines are not really a problem, new PCs come in with standard DMG wealth for their level. 



> Also, would it be possible for you to give me some advice. I have been getting very few views of my own story hour comparatively, and no comments or criticisms of it, and I was wondering if I needed to improve my writing somewhat.



When I started my original SH, I had to post like six lengthy updates before anyone uttered a peep.  Thanks Krellic!   Anyway, I don't know if it is your writing style or material.  Personally, I don't like read hombrew material (Sep's being a notable exception) b/c I sometimes read Story Hours from the middle and this is easy with established modules.

Also, I am more interested in a play by play in prose form than a real story.  I don't want a TPK squelched, for example, for the sake of the plot.  Also, a lot of our most loyal fans have carried over from my own Story Hour.  

But I suppose Lela could give you the best advice since she reads 'em all.


----------



## gfunk

monboesen said:
			
		

> Great post by the way, rough battle on top of all the others. If Grimm is 11 level are the rest of the guys around 12 ?



Grimm just turned level 11, the others are as follows:

Caine (9/2+1 ECL=12)
Rusty (12)
Tilly (10)
Wathros (10)
Kiko (11)
New Guy (10)

Which is why we needed a linker module before Soul Pillars.  But it seems to have had the opposite effect.:\


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> Sort of Caine's polar opposite, no?



Well, Grimm & Caine seem to complement each other quite nicely. First of all, Caine has lots of useful spells for buffing Grimm, and second, it's much easier for Caine to spread piece, when he has a half-ogre friend with massice spiked chains with him. 


Joachim, that was no stupidity on your part. I don't know how you played that scene with Caine's resurrection at the table, but I would also have tried to reproduce the effect. I'm surprised you survived the initial plasma damage.

gfunk, thanks for writing the conclusion to the adventure already! I think that you three taking turns with the writing is the best thing that can happen to us readers! Oh, there is that one little thing about your prisoner: Are you going to let him live? If so, he will spend the rest of his long life trying to kill Caine in order to reset the test or might become a reoccuring nightmare in other regards. Seriously, not every creature can be saved - or maybe Caine has a plan?


Keep it up!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, you've stopped the other campaign, right?  I may have missed mention of that.  In any case, it's nice to get to know an Exalted group.  Especially after one that was vile in every sense except the one that counts.




Well, if I remember correctly, there was still one last update to go at gfunk's SH. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking... Maybe we will see that party-party showdown after all when the current party has leveled up accordingly.


PS: Only sad thing is that gfunk's SH thread is at the bottom of the SH forum...


----------



## Lela

Most people don't read SHs until there's a page two of updates.  Too many (mine included) drop off without warning and it just isn't worth the time.  That said, I bet we lose several authors who otherwise would have stayed due to lack of readers.  Step one is to give it a little time.

Step two is grammar.  I can't tell you how hard it is to read something that is filled with grammar mistakes.  That includes commas.  If I'm forced to reread lines often due to grammar errors (not my own dyslexia) I generally stop reading.

Step three is variation.  While your game my focus mainly on combat that's not what's going to grab readers.  I'm not saying to violate the sanctity of your game (far from it) but don't be afraid to add dialog.  At night, before everyone settles down, is a great time to include a conversation you simply implied during the game.  You have a good idea how the characters would approach something like that and it builds interest among your readers.  If we don't care about the characters we probably won't stick around.

If you don't know the characters well enough to do that, _get to know them!_  It's essential.  You can't write a good story without it.  If your players don't have personalities (for their characters) then ask them to give you an idea what they're like.  Or make them up yourself.  Maybe your players will adopt them.  Maybe not.  But you need personalities for a story.  It's essential.

Edit: Obviously, that isn't everything (not that I could name everything).  But there was a class coming into the lab I was in and I had one of my own to run to.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*my 2cents on SHs*

What I look for in SHs is more than just a story. For instance, gfunk, JollyDoc, Joachim and co. give us lot's of input. They share many details and behind the scenes information with us. They post their character sheets, which I find to be VERY interesting.
Basically, a SH that gives a lot get's a lot. Just have your other players join the fray to reduce your amount of work.


----------



## htetickrt

Cool, ending, guys.  Makes me want to run the test for my group.  Maybe after I finish with the RttToEE.  Assuming any characters survive that.

Question for you all: How do you play the weapon breaking power of the apostle of peace?  Is it always a straight fort save based on the wielder's save, or do you modify it based on magic weapon plusses?

Also, have you had any difficulty in game with the calming radius?  My peaceful monk barely manages not to be a nuisance to the rest of the party by virtue of his speed and NPCness, but I wonder how Caine's been doing.  I only noticed a bad effect once, with Grimm recently.  I'm sure that high DC would trip up Tilly, at least, as well.

Finally, to Lela and Neverwinter Night: Is there a limit to the length of a story hour that people are willing to read, do you think?  I'm trying to hold out for the bump in readership after hitting page 2, but I'm worried that it'll be too long by then, and no one will read anyway.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Which is why we needed a linker module before Soul Pillars.  But it seems to have had the opposite effect.:\




Yeah, but you had to admit the deaths (and the circumstances surrounding them) were moderately entertaining. (EDIT: Tragic, but entertaining)

Now to start preparing the next installment:

The Lucky Monkey...Not So Lucky


----------



## Joachim

Just noted this...over 1k replies.  WOO HOO!  GFUNK AND I TALK TOO MUCH!!


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Oh, there is that one little thing about your prisoner: Are you going to let him live? If so, he will spend the rest of his long life trying to kill Caine in order to reset the test or might become a reoccuring nightmare in other regards. Seriously, not every creature can be saved - or maybe Caine has a plan?



Don't worry, I have a mini-update to go as there is quite a bit of resolution.  You will soon learn Kaurophon's fate -- it is quite appropriate.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, you've stopped the other campaign, right?




Actually, we haven't stopped it.  We just haven't gotten back to it.  We originally planned to run it on alternating weekends when Chris (aka Tilly) was going to be unavailable to play.  As it turns out, Chris has been more available than he thought, and since he doesn't have a character in the other game, we've been continuing this one.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant to ask, was that ground Bull Rush thing part of the adventure?  Just bad timing for the group or is, dare I say it, the plane actively out to get them?




The tunnel was actually somewhat alive, and it would react when damaged.  As it so happened, Wathros' Call Lightning not only struck the fire giant, but also the tunnel floor.  This triggered the peristaltic wave.


----------



## JollyDoc

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Also, would it be possible for you to give me some advice.  I have been getting very few views of my own story hour comparatively, and no comments or criticisms of it, and I was wondering if I needed to improve my writing somewhat.  Now, my campaign started in April of 2002, so you can imagine a lot of the details of the fights and such have long been lost from my memory, so they won't be as exciting as yours are until I catch up.  Plus, I've had very few near TPKs, which tend to make the best stories to write about, but still, some suggestions would be helpful.




I haven't actually read your SH, so I can't comment on your writing style, but here's my input otherwise.  I tend to keep running notes each game session, so that I don't forget important details, especially combat related ones.  Helps jog my memory later.  However, don't write what goes on in your game sessions.  Write instead the story behind it.  True, I have a great group of players, but don't think for a moment that we actually sit around every Sunday night saying all this dialoque and doing all this grand role-playing.  In reality, it's a lot of mechanics and things such as:  "Ok, Caine is going to go talk to Jenya and brief her on what happened and ask her what's next."  That doesn't exactly translate into a good story.  When it's like this:  "High Priestess," Caine said soberly, head low, "We have accomplished our goal retrieving Zenith Splintershield, but alas we suffered heavy losses.  I fear we may not be up to the tasks set before us, but our will is strong, and we shall undertake whatever is necessary to see the citizens safe."
So you see, literary license and embellishment is paramount.  Tell a story based around the framework of you actual game.  Add to it in whatever way works for you.  Lela is very correct, you must develop your characters.  People have to care about them in order to keep reading.  While heroic deaths make for good theater, if you constantly bring in too many new characters without seemlessly working them into the plot, the story will suffer as well.  Get your players involved too.  Ask for their input.  Get them to provide you with their character's motivation, reason for being, etc.  Think of the best books you've read, and remember why you loved them.  Chances are it's because of the characters.  It wouldn't matter if the story revolved around them going grocery shopping, as long as the characters were engrossing.


----------



## gfunk

htetickrt said:
			
		

> Question for you all: How do you play the weapon breaking power of the apostle of peace? Is it always a straight fort save based on the wielder's save, or do you modify it based on magic weapon plusses?



It is either the wielder's Fort save or the weapon, whichever is higher.  Usually it is never a problem b/c those who approach Caine are often _calmed_.  However, if he is hit, it is usually by creatures with natural weapons (no effect) or big bruisers with huge weapons (their Fort Saves are usually incredibly high).  Also, since Caine doesn't represent a direct threat, he is not often attacked.



> Also, have you had any difficulty in game with the calming radius? My peaceful monk barely manages not to be a nuisance to the rest of the party by virtue of his speed and NPCness, but I wonder how Caine's been doing. I only noticed a bad effect once, with Grimm recently. I'm sure that high DC would trip up Tilly, at least, as well.



Sometimes it can be annoying, esp if Caine has to enter combat to buff or heal someone.  However, if one person breaks the _calm_ in the field (e.g. makes their save) then it is broken for everyone, so it is not such a nuisance.

Pacifying Touch, however, is a TPK preventer.  It is easy to stop even the most powerful living enemy in their tracts while your party buffs, heals or retreats as the case may be.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> ...stop even the most powerful living enemy in their tracts...




You mean like Chick tracts?


----------



## gfunk

Okay, here is Caine re-posted in full.  All secrets are revealed!!
He should take his first level of Mystic Theurge on Sunday, unless he dies. 


*Caine (Sorcerer 9/Apostle of Peace 2) + Sign of the Smoking Eye Template*
-------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid (Augmented)*
*Hit Dice:* 11d4+33 (62 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 27 (+2 Dex, +9 armor [exalted], +3 natural, +3 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+4 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff +3 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff +3 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, pacifying touch
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty/Nonviolence), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance, mind shielding, DR 5/magic, *Sign of the smoking eye traits, imbued with evil, lie in state, morphic potential*
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +10, Will +14
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Skills:* Concentration +15, Spellcraft +13, Diplomacy +27, Speak Languages +6 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon], Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Religion) +7
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Heighten Spell, Holy Radiance [Exalted], Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* 12 (XP ~65,400)
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_*Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff this man is a jumble of contradictions. One one hand, his left eye appears to be on fire as it gives off wisps of bitter smoke that smell like brimstone. On the other hand, he is suffused in a golden aura that marks him as a friend to the Upper Planes.*_

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation. His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed. He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence. To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr. Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron.

Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

*Caine sacrificed himself during the Test of the Eversmoking Eye, a trial made by the fallen Solar Adimarchus to grant lordship over the Abyssal plane Occipitus. Through celestial intervention, he was reborn with his memories and alignment intact, though he remains forever scarred.*

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature. However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty):* Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch. Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily. In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities:

a) Exalted AC bonus +7

b) Six bonus exalted feats

c) *Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

d) *Exalted Strike (Su): *Any weapon that Caine wields is considered a +2 magic weapon and is considered good-aligned, so that it can bypass the damage reduction of some evil outsiders.

e) *Sustenance (Ex): *Caine does not need to eat or drink.

f) Deflection AC bonus +1

g) Resistance bonus to saves +1

h) Ability score enhancement +4 (Charisma), +2 (Wisdom)

i) Natural Armor AC bonus +1

j) *Mind Shielding (Ex): *Caine is immune to _detect thoughts_, _discern lies, _and any attempt to discern his alignment.

k) DR 5/magic

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Nonviolence):* The saving throw DC for spells or other special abilites Caine uses against humanoids or monstrous humanoids is increased by +4 if the spell does not deal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death. The bonus granted by this feat does not stack with the bonus granted by the Spell Focus feat.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Peace): *Caine has taken severe penances and will never willingly harm a living creature, regardless of alignment or disposition. In exchange, he gains numerous special abilities:

a) *Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 20) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell. Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters. The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion. The save is Charsima based.

b) *Weapon Immunity (Su): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 18) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed. The save is Constitution based.

c) +2 bonus to Exalted AC , Deflection AC, and Natural Armor AC (stacks with Vow of Poverty)

d) *Pacifying Touch (Su): *Caine has gained the ability to pacify hostile or angry creatures by touch. The effect is similar to a _calm emotions_ spell. Caine can affect only a single target with each use of the ability and must touch the target. A touched creature receives no saving throw and spell resistance does not apply. The pacifying touch does not suppress postivie emotions, just anger, rage, and hostility. Caine can make a level check as if casting _dispel magic_, using his character level (12) as his caster level, to dispel certain mind-affecting spells affecting the target. The pacifying touch can only dispel spells that incite violent emotions in the target such as _fear_ or _rage_.

*e) Sign of the smoking eye traits: Caine gains a +1 insight bonus on all attacks as the power of Occipitus subtly guides his blows. He also gains a +1 insight bonus on all saving throws -- it's almost as if the layer of Occipitus is looking out for him. Caine's effective caster level is increased by 1, as the power of Occipitus makes his spells last slightly longer, reach slightly further, and deal slightly more damage.*

*f) Imbued with Evil: Regardless of Caine's actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the evil descriptor treat him as if his alignment were evil.  Spells and spell-like abilities with the good descriptor treate Caine as if his alignment were good.  Magic items are similarly fooled.  An unholy blight, for example, won't damage Caine.*

*g) Lie in State: When Caine dies, his body disappears after a number of rounds equal to his base Hit Dice (11).  The body reappears dead but intact in the Skull's eye socket on Occipitus.  Any equipment Caine was carrying, holding, or wearing at the moment of death is likewise transported to Occipitus -- and it's likewise reconstituted if it was destroyed at the moment of death.  Each time this ability is used, there's a 20% chance that Caine loses the Sign of the Smoking Eye template.  Dimensional anchor, dimensional lock, and similar spells delay the body's transportation in this manner, but once the spell effect ends the body transports to Occipitus immediately.*

*h) Morphic Potential: A creature with the Sign of the Eversmoking Eye has the potential to change the landscape of Occipitus through conscious effort, provided Caine is powerful enough to do so.  Details of how this ability can be used are up to the DM, but in any case, no creature of 20th-level or lower can wield such power consciously.  Over time, even a lower-level character exerts a subconscious influence on Occipitus, however, and the landscape and the essential nature of the plane changes to conform to Caine's alignment and desires.*

*Spells: *Caine's caster levels are as follows: Sorcerer 10, Apostle of Peace 7. Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4 against humanoids or monstrous humanoids.

_Sorcerer Spells known (6/8/7/7/5; _DC 15 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark, ghost sound; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life, rope trick; 3rd--fly, haste, slow; 4th--otiluke's resilent sphere, greater invisibility_

_Typical Apostle of Peace Spells memorized (5/4/1; _DC 12 + spell level): _0--create water (x2), purify food and drink, mending (x2); 1st--ray of hope (x2), divine inspiration (x2); 2nd--shield other_


----------



## Joachim

Caine must have the most diverse set of abilities of any character in the history of D&D.  The Sign of the Eversmoking Eye just adds insult to injury there.


----------



## gfunk

Tell me about it.  It's not even worth it to use Character spreadsheets in Excel b/c they don't even have half of Caine's abilities in their database.  The only thing I can do is generate a list like the one above.


----------



## Joachim

Which feat are you going to take at 12th?

When (if) Grimm gets there, I think I am going to take that Spell-Touched feat that rebounds Power Words and Wail of the Banshee (remember Grimm got hit with that P.W. Stun by the gray slaad during the Test module).


----------



## gfunk

Nothing too exceptional for me.  I was thinking about Imroved Initiative.


----------



## Joachim

Don't forget your bonus Exalted feat.


----------



## Lela

Really, one person makes the save and everyone's clear?  Is that a house rule or am I misremembering the book?



			
				htetickrt said:
			
		

> Finally, to Lela and Neverwinter Night: Is there a limit to the length of a story hour that people are willing to read, do you think?  I'm trying to hold out for the bump in readership after hitting page 2, but I'm worried that it'll be too long by then, and no one will read anyway.




I wouldn't worry about that.  Remember that your readers also go after 200-1000 page novels.  Two pages of your story won't be that intimidating.  That said, I haven't gotten through P-kitty's story.  I've tried but I always run out of free time.

I'll see if I can find time to take a look at your story.  I haven't had internet access at home for a week and need to catch up on the stories I'm already commited to.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Really, one person makes the save and everyone's clear?  Is that a house rule or am I misremembering the book?




I think what he means is one person makes the save, and then does something violent.  The violent act then breaks it for everyone.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> Really, one person makes the save and everyone's clear? Is that a house rule or am I misremembering the book?



The Aura of Calm simply replicates the _calm emotions_ spell. Here it is from the 3.5 SRD,




> Calm Emotions






> Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
> *Level:* Brd 2, Clr 2, Law 2
> *Components:* V, S, DF
> *Casting Time:* 1 standard action
> *Range: *Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
> *Area:* Creatures in a 20-ft.-radius spread
> *Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 round/level (D)
> *Saving Throw: *Will negates
> *Spell Resistance:* Yes
> 
> This spell calms agitated creatures. You have no control over the affected creatures, but _calm emotions _can stop raging creatures from fighting or joyous ones from reveling. Creatures so affected cannot take violent actions (although they can defend themselves) or do anything destructive. *Any aggressive action against or damage dealt to a calmed creature immediately breaks the spell on all calmed creatures*.


----------



## Lela

Thanks gfunk.

I've actually started a Vow of Poverty Sorceror myself.  My DM asked me to play the character and, when I realized I had a whole big divine calling/prophacy thing going on, I popped out with BoED.  And Caine's my inspiration, aside from that whole not hurting people thing.  My DM doesn't like the idea of me being poor as it is.  Besides, I like blowing stuff up. 

[Edit: Wow, that sounds like a bunch of random comments.  Aw, well.]


----------



## LordVyreth

gfunk said:
			
		

> When I started my original SH, I had to post like six lengthy updates before anyone uttered a peep.  Thanks Krellic!   Anyway, I don't know if it is your writing style or material.  Personally, I don't like read hombrew material (Sep's being a notable exception) b/c I sometimes read Story Hours from the middle and this is easy with established modules.
> 
> Also, I am more interested in a play by play in prose form than a real story.  I don't want a TPK squelched, for example, for the sake of the plot.  Also, a lot of our most loyal fans have carried over from my own Story Hour.
> 
> But I suppose Lela could give you the best advice since she reads 'em all.




Well, mine is mostly home brew, so that might be a problem.  But I don't change the story for the sake of the plot or anything, though admittedly it takes a while before my experience builds to the point where I can challenge the party and start causing the PKs.  I only rarely hit the near-TPK level that the campaign you're in apparently hovers at nearly constantly, though.



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Most people don't read SHs until there's a page two of updates. Too many (mine included) drop off without warning and it just isn't worth the time. That said, I bet we lose several authors who otherwise would have stayed due to lack of readers. Step one is to give it a little time.
> 
> Step two is grammar. I can't tell you how hard it is to read something that is filled with grammar mistakes. That includes commas. If I'm forced to reread lines often due to grammar errors (not my own dyslexia) I generally stop reading.
> 
> Step three is variation. While your game my focus mainly on combat that's not what's going to grab readers. I'm not saying to violate the sanctity of your game (far from it) but don't be afraid to add dialog. At night, before everyone settles down, is a great time to include a conversation you simply implied during the game. You have a good idea how the characters would approach something like that and it builds interest among your readers. If we don't care about the characters we probably won't stick around.
> 
> If you don't know the characters well enough to do that, get to know them! It's essential. You can't write a good story without it. If your players don't have personalities (for their characters) then ask them to give you an idea what they're like. Or make them up yourself. Maybe your players will adopt them. Maybe not. But you need personalities for a story. It's essential.




Well, I'll give it a little longer if you think that will help.  I always do a grammar check before posting (I type them out on Word and then copy-paste to here,) so the mistakes should be fairly small ones.  I try to avoid having nothing but fighting, but you're right, I might need to inject more personality into the characters.  I already added some to my last update, and I'll probably continue to spruce up the non-combat moments with additional dialogue.  Oh, and if you really do read all of these SHs, let me know when you get to mind and what you think of it so far!   



			
				JollyDoc said:
			
		

> I haven't actually read your SH, so I can't comment on your writing style, but here's my input otherwise. I tend to keep running notes each game session, so that I don't forget important details, especially combat related ones. Helps jog my memory later. However, don't write what goes on in your game sessions. Write instead the story behind it. True, I have a great group of players, but don't think for a moment that we actually sit around every Sunday night saying all this dialoque and doing all this grand role-playing. In reality, it's a lot of mechanics and things such as: "Ok, Caine is going to go talk to Jenya and brief her on what happened and ask her what's next." That doesn't exactly translate into a good story. When it's like this: "High Priestess," Caine said soberly, head low, "We have accomplished our goal retrieving Zenith Splintershield, but alas we suffered heavy losses. I fear we may not be up to the tasks set before us, but our will is strong, and we shall undertake whatever is necessary to see the citizens safe."
> So you see, literary license and embellishment is paramount. Tell a story based around the framework of you actual game. Add to it in whatever way works for you. Lela is very correct, you must develop your characters. People have to care about them in order to keep reading. While heroic deaths make for good theater, if you constantly bring in too many new characters without seemlessly working them into the plot, the story will suffer as well. Get your players involved too. Ask for their input. Get them to provide you with their character's motivation, reason for being, etc. Think of the best books you've read, and remember why you loved them. Chances are it's because of the characters. It wouldn't matter if the story revolved around them going grocery shopping, as long as the characters were engrossing.




I do have backgrounds for most of the party. A major problem for me is that I got into this SH so late.  I'm recapping plots that were actually played out almost two years ago, so I can't come close to remembering the play-by-play of battles, or the exact stats of the characters from that point.  Furthermore, only one of the original characters and players is still around, so getting further contributions will be difficult to say the least.  I suspect things will get easier as I get caught up, especially since I switched to a be-weekly game schedule as we hit higher levels, the fights inevitably got more complicated, so adventures can take three, four or even more sessions to finish.  But that means both I and the readers have to get and stay enthused about the early stuff.


----------



## gfunk

A Happy Ending (Finally!)

“Let me kill the bastard! He deserves it for all the grief he’s put us through!”

Rusty menacingly brandished his waraxe above Kaurophon’s now visible but unconscious body. Kiko was dragging Grimm’s corpse from the edge of the plasma pillar back to the top of the spiral staircase while Truhl and Jules ascended from below.

“No. Kaurophon deceived us all for days just so that he could slay each of us in the final Test. If he subject him to the same fate, how are we better them him?”

The dwarf looked at Caine quizzically, becoming suddenly uneasy about the Apostle’s fiery eye and the smoke streaming from it. “Are ye sure yer sensibilities haven’t been scrambled laddie? Are ye alright in the head? Don’t feel evil or nuthin’ right?”

Caine paused and sighed deeply. Unfortunately, he had become used to the luxury of people assuming that he was an agent of weal after seeing the nimbus of light that surrounded him. Now, however, he would be forever suspect due to his smoking eye. He wondered if death would have been a kinder fate. “I am fine Rusty. It’s just that I have been touched by evil and am . . . uneasy with the experience. But let us return quickly to Cauldron. We have been gone long and I am eager to see that our friends are safe.”

Nodding, Rusty yanked a scroll from Kaurophon’s belt pouch, “Well I guess yer mercy ain’t totally bad. If we threw Karuophon into the plasma, we never would have recovered this!” The cleric triumphantly held up a _plane shift_ scroll, the party’s ticket to a quick return home.

-----------------------------------------------------

After stuffing Grimm and Kaurophon into the _bag of holding_, Rusty began to cast the spell as he, Caine, Kiko, and Truhl linked hands in a circle. The desolate landscape of Occipitus slowly faded away, until it was replaced by the lush jungle vegetation surrounding Cauldron.

Since _plane shifting_ was notoriously erratic, meaning they could be several hundred miles from their intended destination, the party piled into the _bag of holding_ before Jules _teleported_ them directly to the Church of Tyr.

After saving the town of Red Gorge from annihilation, preventing a war between two cities, and venturing into the Abyss itself to save their beloved home, the heroes had returned to Cauldron.

-----------------------------------------------------

Jenya warily regarded the bodies strewn out in front of her. She examined them closely and noticed that neither Ajax nor Alec Tercival was among them. In addition she did not recognize the smallish ogre who apparently died from severe burns or severe frost bite, Jenya couldn’t tell which. Furthermore, there was a decidedly demonic looking humanoid who was still groaning. The high priestess knelt beside him and could see that despite his injures he was still very much alive, “Caine, this one appears to still be breathing.”

The Apostle stood next to her, “Justice, we have many, many things to discuss.”

-----------------------------------------------------

Along with Rusty and Kiko, Caine explained everything to Jenya, starting with their mission to Red Gorge to prevent war with Cauldron, their attempted recovery of Alec Tercival and climactic battle with the Glabrezu, and concluded with their journey through Occipitus highlighting the Tests of Judgment, Resolve, and Sacrifice.

“I see. Well that explains why your eye is smoking at least.”

“Alec mentioned something about the Sign of the Smoking Eye and how we needed to save all of ye. Were ye in trouble, did anything happen while we were gone?”

Jenya regarded the dwarf with a quizzical look, “No, there have been no problems on the scale that you mention. Cauldron has certainly not been in mortal peril as far as I could tell. Unfortunately, I can tell you that things have gotten worse with the government. Although the merchant Mavuu was able to provide a writ clearly stating Alec Tercival’s repudiation of his challenge to Cauldron’s leaders, the half-orc guards still roam the streets. And what is even worse is the disappearance of the Lord Mayor and his replacement by his assistant.”

Pausing to sip some water, the Justice continued, “And what’s more, something strange is going on with the Church of Kelemvor. As you may recall, they had a reasonably large temple before you all departed, but they have made several new additions expanding it considerably. In fact, it has even blocked out the sun where it used to shine on the Shrine of Lathander. A Paladin of the Morninglord, who runs the Shrine, has been very vociferous in his complaints but thus far to no avail."

Caine responded, “I wonder if this is an isolated incident or a larger change in philosophy in the Church’s tenets. Outside you may also have noticed an individual by the name of Truhl, he is actually an assassin in the Kelemvorite’s employ! I had hoped to return him to the Church in Cauldron so that he may be re-indoctrinated into Kelemvor’s true faith, but I now have my doubts.”

The group continued to talk into the night for several hours more until they retired to their separate chambers. Jenya promised to _raise_ Grimm, Tilly, and Wathros free of charge – it was the least she could do for all the help they had rendered to the city.

-----------------------------------------------------

Caine, once at ease walking through the streets of Cauldron, was distressed at the reaction he was eliciting from the populace. Seeing his fiery, smoking eye, many children began crying while bystanders literally turned tail and walked briskly in the opposite direction. The sheer number of half-orc militia patrolling the streets (or looking for trouble in the Apostle’s estimation) simply added to the climate of fear. Unfortunately, his companion, the assassin Truhl, seemed to revel in the fear that his friend generated.

After a brisk walk, the pair approached the gates to the newly completed Church of Kelemvor. Caine agreed wholeheartedly with Jenya in that it was an impressive structure. The pair knocked at the heavy steel doors after walking past the now abandoned Shrine of Lathander cloaked fully in the shadow of the massive building.

An acolyte led them in, his fear of Caine’s eye allayed by the Apostle’s _aura of calm_, “How may I be of assistance?”

“We seek to speak to High Priestess Embril Aloustinai please.”

“Apologies good sir, but the Priestess is still in the capitol. The acting head of the Church is Ike Iverson, I will request an audience for you. A moment if you please.”

A few moments later, they were approached by a squat, balding man with a perpetual scowl on his face, “What do you want? Is somebody dead? Need a eulogy and funeral? Well? Speak up, I don’t have all day!”

“High Priest Iverson, I apologize for taking time out of your busy schedule. I am Caine, and with me is my friend Truhl Stockman. We actually met rather far from here, but he is a professed follower of Kelemvor. Unfortunately, I believe that his own Clerics have corrupted the teachings of the Judge of the Dead as he is a trained assassin. I hoped that you could re-indoctrinate him with the true tenets of your faith.”

Normally, Iverson would have uttered a litany of curses and left these two morons high and dry. But something about Caine’s demeanor gave him pause. He felt calmer and more relaxed then usual and actually felt like hearing the Apostle out. “I see. However, we do not practice brain washing here. I will allow Mr. Stockman to stay with us for a few days to evaluate if he really wants to change his path in life. Come back then and I will render my decision to you.”

“I thank you and,” Caine removed a parcel from his robes and handed it to Iverson, “I have no use for money, so I would like to make this donation to your Church. That and the magic items I have given to Truhl are given in good faith to Kelemvor. Thank you for your time High Priest. Truhl, I will see you in a few days.”

-----------------------------------------------------

Later that day, Rusty and Caine stood alone in the woods some distance from Cauldron, “Are ye sure this is such a good idea Caine?”

“Trust me, Rusty. As I said, no jail in Cauldron can possibly hold Kaurophon. Even if he were bound and gagged, he could still manifest many powerful magical abilities to bring harm to his captors. Besides, I think the current rulers of the city would waste little time in executing him.”

Rusty sighed and unbuckled his pack. He removed a vial of holy water and a bag of powdered silver. Carefully, he drew a circle and splashed the holy water into the middle of it. He then began to pray to Mystra, his patron and goddess of the Weave. After a few minutes, the circle of power began to glow, “Lady of the Weave, in my time of need, I ask that ye send me a celestial for aid. I wish for the Avoral named Halalaa from the Blessed Fields of Elysium.”

The circle of power glowed with power for several moments until Halalaa appeared, “My saviors, it warms my heart to see you again. I thank you once again for my liberation from the Cathedral of Feathers. It would please me greatly to assist you if it is within my power.”

Caine bowed with respect, “Halalaa, we have passed the three Tests of Adimarchus and Occipitus will slowly but surely regain its former celestial splendor. Unfortunately, we have had a traitor in our midst,” the Apostle gestured to the bound and gagged but still unconscious Kaurophon, “I’m afraid I must apologize to you and the other celestials who warned me of his nature.”

“In any case,” Rusty interjected, not wishing to waste the Avoral’s time, “we wish no further harm on Kaurophon. The poor bastard was born evil, it wasn’t his choice. If we turn him over to Cauldron, they’ll surely put him to death.”

Halalaa nodded, “Be assured my friends that we will retain him in Elysium for as long as it takes. It is not unprecedented for fiends to turn from evil, but the process is long and painful. However, you have my promise that no harm will come to him. And . . . thank you for sparing his life. Slaying him would have been easy and convenient, I am humbled by your mercy.”

Grabbing the half-fiend by his shoulders, Halalaa hoisted him into the circle and both disappeared.

Rusty and Caine turned and returned to Cauldron. Soon, Jenya would _raise_ their friends and, for the first time in as long as they could remember, celebration was in order – both for lost friends and new allies.


----------



## htetickrt

gfunk said:
			
		

> The Aura of Calm simply replicates the _calm emotions_ spell. Here it is from the 3.5 SRD



Hey, never noticed that.  Thanks!  That should make life easier for me.

Thanks also to Lela. I've got another year's worth of material to get out, so I'll stick with it.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Way to go! That was a very clever way of disposing of Kaurophon. Things might have become very interesting if you had let him go, as he would surely have turned up again. There would have been some nice possibilities in the adventures ahead of you, but I won't spoil any of the fun here...

It also seems that Caine has patched up his not overly friendly connections to the celestials. I remember a certain deva that he was not friendly with at all.


----------



## Lela

Happy to help LordVyreth (and htetickrt).  I have internet access at home agian so I hope to catch up on my current story hours.  At which point I should be able to expand outward again.  I'll make a point of dropping by your's.


----------



## gfunk

Richie-poo, it's your turn!


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Richie-poo, it's your turn!




I didn't think that you and JD would get y'all's out so quick...patience it a virtue.   I think we have put together 5 updates in the past week or so.


----------



## gfunk

Well, Y'ALL better haul ass.  Patience is only a virtue if you are the writer!


----------



## Nightingale 7

Just read the whole thing.Well done,and an excellent story from JD too.I knew you'd sac yourself Gfunk,but with all that talk about possibly losing your exalted status,I started thinking you may have pushed Kaurophon in the oven too.  .
The deaths were unfortunate,although Grimm's and Wathros's were...entertaining(oh who am I kidding?Being turned into mincemeat from your friend's Blade Barrier because the tunnel you stood on beltched you forth is a riot!  .Unless you're the one whose PC is being shredded I guess. :\ )
Joachim,wasn't jumping through plasma while the remnants of your team were being attacked by an invisible fiendish sorcerer,somewhat,how should I put it,...tactically lacking?  Even if ownership of an abyssal layer was at stake,you could wait until the end of the battle.

Strangely,I expected more challenge from the lich.I guess having a tank with a reach weapon is helpful.I can't imagine how a group without reach weapons can beat this monster from inside the nexus!

Whatever.I'm eagerly expecting the next of the party's adventure's.Most of all I would like to see how Jollydoc will deal with a slight..."translation problem" from the next installment of the module.I guess you understand what I mean JD.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

What is it with you people and the vague hints? Some of us are playing the game you know. "Oooh ooh, how about where they get attacked by you-know-what, in you-know-where, sent by you-know-who. I wonder how they're ever going to survive the lethal encounter you-know-when."

ARRGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Whatever.I'm eagerly expecting the next of the party's adventure's.Most of all I would like to see how Jollydoc will deal with a slight..."translation problem" from the next installment of the module.I guess you understand what I mean JD.




How indeed?  Mwaahahahahah!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> "I wonder how they're ever going to survive the lethal encounter you-know-when."



I do actually wonder about that one in the upcoming module...





No, you're right. We shouldn't post about stuff like that in advance.


----------



## Nightingale 7

Oh,come on guys  .It's not like I ruined anything,did I?The module is originally set in Greyhawk,so there HAVE to be some translation problems.That was hardly a spoiler.Before that,in my innuendo war with Gfunk he had already posted that he has the Smoking Eye template,so it was him that posted the spoiler.I merely...expanded it. 

Hey Jollydoc,maybe you should open a thread in the NPC's area,where non-players could discuss spoilery things.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Oh,come on guys  .It's not like I ruined anything,did I?The module is originally set in Greyhawk,so there HAVE to be some translation problems.That was hardly a spoiler.Before that,in my innuendo war with Gfunk he had already posted that he has the Smoking Eye template,so it was him that posted the spoiler.I merely...expanded it.
> 
> Hey Jollydoc,maybe you should open a thread in the NPC's area,where non-players could discuss spoilery things.



 You think gfunk & the rest could resist reading it?


----------



## Mortepierre

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> The module is originally set in Greyhawk,so there HAVE to be some translation problems.That was hardly a spoiler.




Actually, no.

What many fail to realize is that the new edition (3.0 & 3.5) use _some_ elements of the World of Greyhawk setting (the major gods mainly) but isn't set in that world. Else we stubborn Greyhawk fans would be screaming for accessories to support the setting. Well, we're already screaming but to little effect   

Anyway .. when people read about temples of Kord, or Wee Jas, or whatever in a module, they instantly think "ah, it's set in GH" while we - loyal GH fans - think "if only it could be set in GH".

Remember that a possible location for GH was provided only in Dungeon #109, not a moment before. Indeed, in issue #97 (the one with the first part), there wasn't a single statement to the effect of "this module is set in GH but can easily be adapted elsewhere".

I blame it all on WotC. They were keen on stealing what made GH cool but didn't spend the time (read: money) to resurrect the setting


----------



## Nightingale 7

> You think gfunk & the rest could resist reading it?




Oh,but they SHOULDN'T want to read it,because that would reduce their fun  playing the game.What sick powergamer would resort to such a cheap tactic to one-up their DM?!(Well,Gfunk maybe,but only a little  )


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Hey Jollydoc,maybe you should open a thread in the NPC's area,where non-players could discuss spoilery things.




This actually may not be a bad idea.  Let's take a poll and see who might be interested (my players need not apply).


----------



## JollyDoc

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Actually, no.
> 
> What many fail to realize is that the new edition (3.0 & 3.5) use _some_ elements of the World of Greyhawk setting (the major gods mainly) but isn't set in that world. Else we stubborn Greyhawk fans would be screaming for accessories to support the setting. Well, we're already screaming but to little effect
> 
> Anyway .. when people read about temples of Kord, or Wee Jas, or whatever in a module, they instantly think "ah, it's set in GH" while we - loyal GH fans - think "if only it could be set in GH".
> 
> Remember that a possible location for GH was provided only in Dungeon #109, not a moment before. Indeed, in issue #97 (the one with the first part), there wasn't a single statement to the effect of "this module is set in GH but can easily be adapted elsewhere".




For those of you who might not be aware, our version of Cauldron is set in Faerun, specifically in the southeastern part of the Vilhon Reach.  In this Cauldron, St. Cuthbert is Tyr, Tempus is Kord, Kelemvor is Wee Jas, and Lathander is Pelor.  Hope this helps.  Oh, and Kiaransalee is Vecna.


----------



## Lela

Eh, I'll probably follow the thread anywhere.  Which isn't to say I'll be looking to get major spoilers from readers who also get Dragon, or other sources.  I'd rather read the updates as they come in.

Other than that, a new thread is completely fine with me.


----------



## Joachim

Alright, here's a short update.  Enjoy.


----------



## Lela

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, wait a second. . . Here it comes, here it comes. . .

Any moment now. . .

There she blows. And, now, let happiness ensue.  TWICE!


----------



## Joachim

double post...dangit


----------



## Joachim

*THE LUCKY MONKEY…NOT SO LUCKY*

Maple rushed downstairs.  The beating on the door continued.  The diminutive woman surmised that it had to be Keygan Ghelve again.  Ever since the gnome had been released from prison, he had been badgering Maple to sell the old locksmith shop back to him.  Maple couldn’t help him as the shop officially belonged to Rusty and Tilly, and despite their long absence she hadn’t given up hope of their return.  Considering the alternative, that it could be members of the town constabulary, Maple almost wished that it was the idiot gnome.

Hitting the bottom floor, the rogue trotted over to the door and threw it open.  “For the last time, I can’t sell…”  Maple stopped in the middle of her sentence.  On the other side of the door was Rusty, a giant (obviously a warrior of some sort) covered in strange tattoos, and…TILLY!!  

Tilly had looked better, but it was definitely her mate.  Despite his slumped posture, pale complexion, and the dark circles beneath his eyes Maple threw herself at the little warrior.  She squeezed into him as tightly as she could, tears of joy welling in her eyes.

”Let off, there lassie.  Your fine young man here has just been raised from death, and he’s liable to be a little bit tender,” Rusty said.  Looking at the dwarf, Maple nodded, and regained her composure.  

Remembering that she wore the pants in that relationship, Maple wiped her eyes, put her hands on her hips and demanded, “So, where have you been all this time?  I thought that you were just going to Red Gorge for a few days.  Its almost been a full month that you have been gone!”  

Tilly shrugged.  “I guess you’ll have to take that up with the powers of the Abyss, because that’s where we have spent most of the last few weeks.”  Maple opened her mouth to retort, thought for a second, and then decided that discretion was probably best in this case.

Chuckling to himself and shaking his head, Rusty interrupted the lover’s reunion.  “Maple, this here is Grimm.  He’s…not from around here, and he’s gonna be stayin’ in Jzadirune with me and my people for the time bein’.  Don’t be worried about him.  He wouldn’t hurt a fly.”  Maple looked up at the newcomer, mouth agape, and slowly nodded.

Pushing past the Tilly and Maple, Rusty led Grimm down the passageway into the deep dark below Cauldron.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tilly stood alone on the balcony of the old locksmith’s shop.  It was late, probably shortly before midnight.  The halfling sighed looking out over the rooftops, noting the puffs of smoke rising from many of the chimneys.  Tilly craned his neck, looking back into the bedroom.  Maple was there, sound asleep.  It was good to be home.  He was starting to relax again, to feel whole once more.

The front door opened.  Grimm came out, and gave the halfling a little wave, and headed down the street.  Tilly smirked.  The half-ogre had been hired to be a bouncer at the same tavern where Gardrid had once been employed.  It was Grimm’s first night to work there, and he had been given the graveyard shift.

Tilly stayed on the balcony for the better part of an hour, just breathing the city air and taking in the sights of Cauldron at night all while collecting his thoughts.  Looking up at the stars, the halfling noticed something odd.  It was a shooting star, but not like one that he had ever seen before.

Normally, shooting stars lasted for less than a second, but this one crossed the skyline slowly, it brightness never dimming.  Tilly concentrated on the odd celestial event, and then he realized that the streak was getting bigger, as if it were coming closer.  ‘That’s impossible!’ the little rogue mused.  Then Tilly noted a low rumbling coming from the sky.

As Tilly watched as the streak changed into a massive ball of flame, and the rumbling grew louder still.  Tilly couldn’t believe it.  He looked on the street below, the few people out and about at the late hour were looking up at the sky too, so the halfling knew that he wasn’t imagining it.  The streak carried over Cauldron, and appeared to be descending somewhere to the south and west of the city.  Tilly realized in horror that the path of the massive fireball would take it right over the Lucky Monkey.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Lucky Monkey was hopping.  Serving wenches ran back and forth carrying trays of food and big flagons of ale.  The kitchen was completely slammed.  Shensen smiled.  It had taken quite a bit of time to get the inn and tavern back on its feet after the massacre that had occurred here just a few months before.  Thanks to some hard work and dedication by the surviving staff members, the place was taking in paying customers by the score.

Shensen left the serving room to get a breath of fresh air.  Being a druid, she didn’t like being cooped inside for extended periods of time.  She stepped out the back door and breathed deeply.  It was then that the half-drow realized something odd.  The sounds of the jungle, such as the insects, birds, and apes, had been oddly muted.  The druid knew that such a lack of sound was not uncommon before some natural disaster.  Then Shensen heard the rumbling.

Walking away from the building and scanningl around the horizon, the druid's eyes locked on the ball of fire.  Unlike Tilly, Shensen didn’t see a streak of fire across the sky.  Instead, was Shensen saw was a great ball of fire growing larger and larger.  The druid realized that it was bearing down on the Lucky Monkey and its immediate vicinity.  Shensen ran back into the building and tried to alert its inhabitants of what was coming.  She prayed to Chauntea that they weren’t already doomed.  

Her prayers went unanswered.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

From the balcony, Tilly watched in horror as the ball of fire streaked into the horizon.  Immediately, the ball was replaced by a great flash of light and a colossal plume of smoke and flame in the shape of a mushroom.  Seconds after detonation, an immense shockwave struck Cauldron.  Tilly watched as shingles and chimney tops flew off of home.  Several small wooden structures collapsed under the force of the wave, and Tilly had to grab the railing on the balcony to prevent from being knocked to the floor.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Caine lay in bed, staring at the ceiling of the orphanage.  Gretchen, the house mother, had kept a room especially for the ascetic after he had provided a very generous donation.  Caine didn’t ask for the privelege, but took the chance to spend some quality time with the young children.

A loud boom came from outside, followed by a blast that rocked the structure.  Caine could hear that many of the children had woken up and started screaming for help.  The Apostle of Peace had no idea what had just happened, but he feared the worst.

Caine had a hunch that he would soon have to gather the Bright Axes to investigate.


----------



## Lela

When does Caine stop sleeping?  And, as a thought, how do you (plan) to work that for spellcasters?  The whole regaining spells thing I mean.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> When does Caine stop sleeping?  And, as a thought, how do you (plan) to work that for spellcasters?  The whole regaining spells thing I mean.




I am not certain that will ever happen to Caine.  If I am mistaken, then it would be that his daily spell selection/slots available would open up every morning at the usual time.  We only play where you can cast your allotment 1/day, regardless of the number of 8 hour rest periods you may have.


----------



## LordVyreth

Awe, you killed off the cool half-drow babe!  Even if her classes made absolutely no sense.


----------



## htetickrt

Joachim said:
			
		

> I am not certain that will ever happen to Caine. If I am mistaken, then it would be that his daily spell selection/slots available would open up every morning at the usual time. We only play where you can cast your allotment 1/day, regardless of the number of 8 hour rest periods you may have.



If Lela is referring to the Vow of Poverty progression, sleeping is the one thing he'll still need to do, up to level 20 at least.  There are some homebrew VoP epic progressions that eliminate it, though.

Nice description of the meteor approach, Joachim.  Very evocative.


----------



## MetalSlime

Joachim said:
			
		

> *THE LUCKY MONKEY…NOT SO LUCKY*
> 
> Shensen smiled.  It had taken quite a bit of time to get the inn and tavern back on its feet after the massacre that had occurred here just a few months before.  Thanks to some hard work and dedication by the surviving staff members, the place was taking in paying customers by the score.......
> 
> .... as the ball of fire streaked into the horizon.  Immediately, the ball was replaced by a great flash of light and a colossal plume of smoke and flame in the shape of a mushroom.




  And after all that hard work and dedication by the staff members!  Looks like the Lucky Monkey was placed in a rather inauspicious location.  Perhaps next time they should consult a geomancer.   

btw, this is my first post ever.  I stumbled upon your SH completely randomly and I'm loving it!  I got through all 43 pages in only 4 sittings!  Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Krellic

That's a heck of a way to introduce a side trek, drop it on some NPCs.  That's real ruthless DMing and I admire it.

This Story Hour is a constant treat.


----------



## gfunk

Lela said:
			
		

> When does Caine stop sleeping?



Caine never gains the ability to stop sleeping. Right now, he doesn't need to eat or drink and next level he doesn't need to breathe.



			
				MetalSlime said:
			
		

> btw, this is my first post ever. I stumbled upon your SH completely randomly and I'm loving it! I got through all 43 pages in only 4 sittings! Keep up the good work guys!



Thanks! It's great to have you on board.



			
				Krellic said:
			
		

> That's real ruthless DMing and I admire it.



Besides, the Lucky Monkey was overrated!


----------



## JollyDoc

Welcome MetalSlime!  We always appreciate new posters, especially ones with colorful monikers!

As for the Lucky Monkey...they rebuilt once, perhaps they can do it again.  After all, if Hiroshima could do it, why not the Lucky Monkey?


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Oh,but they SHOULDN'T want to read it,because that would reduce their fun  playing the game.What sick powergamer would resort to such a cheap tactic to one-up their DM?!(Well,Gfunk maybe,but only a little  )




Ummm, *starts sidling towards the door* I think I'll be going now. No I'm not playing this adventure, and no I did not just complete the Test of Judgement.


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> Caine never gains the ability to stop sleeping. Right now, he doesn't need to eat or drink and next level he doesn't need to breathe.



Yep, confused breathing with sleeping.

Hay htetickrt, care to point me in the direction of one or two Epic VoP progressions?


----------



## htetickrt

Lela said:
			
		

> Hay htetickrt, care to point me in the direction of one or two Epic VoP progressions?



Sure.  There was some discussion on the rules forum a while ago, but unfortunately I can't search to find it.  There are a bunch on the WotC messageboards: http://boards1.wizards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=8 off of the "mature accessories" line.  You have to register to get to the BoED on the other side of this link.  A search of "epic vow of poverty" will get you four or five of these.

Most agree on the basic progressions, but differ on ability score increases, bonus feats, and assorted extras.


----------



## Lela

Well, there's a wealth of information.  Generally I don't enjoy the WotC boards that much but, hay, why not take a look.  Thanks!


----------



## gfunk

Tonight we finished _The Black Egg_ with relative success.  Only one PC fatality and one PC dropping to -9 hp before being _cured_.  Our DM must be getting soft.

Caine took a level of Mystic Theurge.  I'll post his stats sometime tommorow.


----------



## Ilmyryn

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> This actually may not be a bad idea.  Let's take a poll and see who might be interested (my players need not apply).




I have been reading your story hour for about 2 weeks now and can i just say... wow! Its been great.

I am about to start running my own version of the adventure path in the Forgotten Realms and would love a place to discuss plot elements and such. I have followed your lead to mapping of deities except the vecna = Kiarnasalee I was going to be going vecna = Velsharoon.

Having a thread to discuss this sort of thing and get others opinions would rock!


----------



## Joachim

Ilmyryn said:
			
		

> I have been reading your story hour for about 2 weeks now and can i just say... wow! Its been great.
> 
> I am about to start running my own version of the adventure path in the Forgotten Realms and would love a place to discuss plot elements and such. I have followed your lead to mapping of deities except the vecna = Kiarnasalee I was going to be going vecna = Velsharoon.
> 
> Having a thread to discuss this sort of thing and get others opinions would rock!




Welcome to the club!  Kiriansalee was the choice because she has been a major influence to the campaign (see Gfunk's High Level Story Hour).  Personally, Velsharoon is kind of a wuss deity anyhow.  Sort of a "I'm want to be evil and mean, but my mother Mystra won't let me be bad..."  

Kiriansalee has become a butt-kicking type of deity in our version of Faerun (thanks to CotSQ and Entropy), making her much more relevant to the overall campaign.


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> Personally, Velsharoon is kind of a wuss deity anyhow. Sort of a "I'm want to be evil and mean, but my mother Mystra won't let me be bad..."



"So I'm going to go play with Shar and you can't stop me! "

Tantroms are common.


----------



## gfunk

Caine leveled again! Yay! Mystic Theurge here I come!
(Major changes underlined)

*Caine (Sorcerer 9/Apostle of Peace 2/Mystic Theurge 1) *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium Humanoid (Augmented)*
*Hit Dice:* 12d4+33 (67 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 29 (+2 Dex, +10 armor [exalted], +3 natural, +4 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 27
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+4 
*Attack:* Quarterstaff +3 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Full Attack:* Quarterstaff +3 melee (1d6+1) [subudal only]
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, pacifying touch
*Special Qualities:* Exalted benefits (Vow of Poverty/Nonviolence), calming aura, weapon immunity, endure elements, exalted strike, sustenance, mind shielding, DR 5/magic, greater sustenance, sign of the smoking eye traits, imbued with evil, lie in state, morphic potential
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +10, Will +16
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 17, Cha 20
*Skills:* Concentration +16, Spellcraft +15, Diplomacy +27, Speak Languages +6 [Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon], Knowledge (Arcana) +10, Knowledge (Religion) +8
*Feats:* Celestial Familiar [Exlated], Heighten Spell, Holy Radiance [Exalted], Improved Initiative, Nimbus of Light [Exalted], Nymph's Kiss [Exalted], Sacred Vow [Exalted], Vow of Abstinence [Exalted], Vow of Nonviolence [Exalted], Vow of Peace [Exalted], Vow of Poverty [Exalted], Vow of Purity [Exalted]
*Environment:* Vilhon Reach
*Organization:* Solitary (with Lantern Archon Familiar)
*Challenge Rating:* 13 (XP=68,634)
*Treasure:* Goods
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

_Dressed in simple robes and leaning on a well-used quarterstaff this man is a jumble of contradictions. One one hand, his left eye appears to be on fire as it gives off wisps of bitter smoke that smell like brimstone. On the other hand, he is suffused in a golden aura that marks him as a champion of good and favored by the powers of the Upper Planes._

Caine was a former War Wizard in service to Cormyr when the drow invaded the forest nation. His subsequent capture and torture by the dark elves for years was finally ended when the forces of Queen Alusair prevailed.

However, the mage's psyche had been irrevocably changed. He finally recoginzed the cycle of pain and suffering wrought by violence. To escape this he took the vows of an ascetic and left Cormyr. Over the next several months he travelled down the Dragon Coast, finally making his way to Vilhon Reach and the small town of Cauldron. Here, he hopes to quietly convert people to his philosophy while providing them with any aid he can.

Caine sacrificed himself during the Test of the Smoking Eye, a trial made by the fallen Solar Adimarchus to grant lordship over the Abyssal plane Occipitus. Through celestial intervention, he was reborn with his memories and alignment intact, though he remains forever scarred.

*Combat*

Having taken vows of nonviolence and peace, Caine will never inflict lethal damage, ability damage, or energy drain on any living creature. However, he has numerous special abilities that often make violence unecessary or cause already militant foes to lose their resolve to fight.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Poverty):* Caine has taken an oath never to own more than the bare necessities of life, including his quarterstaff, clothes, and spell component pouch. Although others may cast magic on him and he may use temporary magic items (potions), he may never don or use any magic items, even temporarily. In exchange for this severe penance, Caine has been gifted with numerous special abilities:

a) Exalted AC bonus +8

b) Seven bonus exalted feats

c) *Endure Elements (Ex): *Caine is immune to the effects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist comfortably in conditions between -50 and 140 degrees Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves.

d) *Exalted Strike (Su): *Any weapon that Caine wields is considered a +2 magic weapon and is considered good-aligned, so that it can bypass the damage reduction of some evil outsiders.

e) *Sustenance (Ex): *Caine does not need to eat or drink.

f) Deflection AC bonus +2

g) Resistance bonus to saves +1

h) Ability score enhancement +4 (Charisma), +2 (Wisdom)

i) Natural Armor AC bonus +1

j) *Mind Shielding (Ex): *Caine is immune to _detect thoughts_, _discern lies, _and any attempt to discern his alignment.

k) DR 5/magic

l) *Greater Sustenance (Ex): *Caine does not need to breathe.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Nonviolence):* The saving throw DC for spells or other special abilites Caine uses against humanoids or monstrous humanoids is increased by +4 if the spell does not deal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death. The bonus granted by this feat does not stack with the bonus granted by the Spell Focus feat.

*Exalted Benefits (Vow of Peace): *Caine has taken severe penances and will never willingly harm a living creature, regardless of alignment or disposition. In exchange, he gains numerous special abilities:

a) *Calming Aura (Su): *A 20 foot aura constantly surrounds Caine and all within it must make a Will save (DC 21) or be affected by a _calm emotions_ spell. Creatures who leave the aura and reenter it receive new saving throws. A creature that makes a sucessful saving throw and remains in the aura is unaffected until it leaves the aura and reenters. The aura is a mind-affecting supernatural compulsion. The save is Charsima based.

b) *Weapon Immunity (Su): *If a creature strikes Caine with a manufactured weapon, the weapon must immediately make a successful Fortitude save (DC 19) or shatter against his skin, leaving him unharmed. The save is Constitution based.

c) +2 bonus to Exalted AC , Deflection AC, and Natural Armor AC (stacks with Vow of Poverty)

d) *Pacifying Touch (Su): *Caine has gained the ability to pacify hostile or angry creatures by touch. The effect is similar to a _calm emotions_ spell. Caine can affect only a single target with each use of the ability and must touch the target. A touched creature receives no saving throw and spell resistance does not apply. The pacifying touch does not suppress postivie emotions, just anger, rage, and hostility. Caine can make a level check as if casting _dispel magic_, using his character level (12) as his caster level, to dispel certain mind-affecting spells affecting the target. The pacifying touch can only dispel spells that incite violent emotions in the target such as _fear_ or _rage_.

*Sign of the Smoking Eye (Template): *After willingly giving up his own life during the Test of Sacrifice, Caine received this template (+1 ECL) that provides a host of special abilities:

a) _Sign of the smoking eye traits_: Caine gains a +1 insight bonus on all attacks as the power of Occipitus subtly guides his blows. He also gains a +1 insight bonus on all saving throws -- it's almost as if the layer of Occipitus is looking out for him. Caine's effective caster level is increased by 1, as the power of Occipitus makes his spells last slightly longer, reach slightly further, and deal slightly more damage.

b) _Imbued with Evil_: Regardless of Caine's actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the evil descriptor treat him as if his alignment were evil. Spells and spell-like abilities with the good descriptor treate Caine as if his alignment were good. Magic items are similarly fooled. An _unholy blight_, for example, won't damage Caine.

c) _Lie in State_: When Caine dies, his body disappears after a number of rounds equal to his base Hit Dice (12). The body reappears dead but intact in the Skull's eye socket on Occipitus. Any equipment Caine was carrying, holding, or wearing at the moment of death is likewise transported to Occipitus -- and it's likewise reconstituted if it was destroyed at the moment of death. Each time this ability is used, there's a 20% chance that Caine loses the Sign of the Smoking Eye template. _Dimensional anchor, dimensional lock_, and similar spells delay the body's transportation in this manner, but once the spell effect ends the body transports to Occipitus immediately.

d) _Morphic Potential_: Caine has the potential to change the landscape of Occipitus through conscious effort, provided he is powerful enough to do so. Details of how this ability can be used are up to the DM, but in any case, no creature of 20th-level or lower can wield such power consciously. Over time, even a lower-level character exerts a subconscious influence on Occipitus, however, and the landscape and the essential nature of the plane changes to conform to Caine's alignment and desires.

*Spells: *Caine's caster levels are as follows: Sorcerer 11, Apostle of Peace 8. Note that spells cast by Caine that do not deal lethal damage, bestow negative levels, or cause death have their DCs increased by 4 against humanoids or monstrous humanoids.

_Sorcerer Spells known (6/8/7/7/6/4; _DC 15 + spell level): _0--detect poison, detect magic, read magic, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, arcane mark, ghost sound; 1st--eyes of the avoral, shield, enlarge person, charm person, grease; 2nd--invisibility, yoke of mercy, false life, rope trick; 3rd--fly, haste, slow; 4th--otiluke's resilent sphere, greater invisibility; 5th--telekinesis_

_Typical Apostle of Peace Spells memorized (5/4/2/1; _DC 13 + spell level): _0--create water (x2), purify food and drink, mending (x2); 1st--ray of hope (x2), divine inspiration (x2); 2nd--glorious rainment, shield other; 3rd -- protection from energy_


----------



## Lela

I can't wait to see how the lack of breathing comes up.  There's just too many ways to do it.


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see how the lack of breathing comes up.  There's just too many ways to do it.




Here's one...he's so poor, he can't afford to breathe.


----------



## gfunk

And under the fine stewardship of Joachim, this thread slowly sinks to the bottom of the page.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> And under the fine stewardship of Joachim, this thread slowly sinks to the bottom of the page.




Thanks for the bump.  Now don't you have a dissertation or something to study for?


----------



## gfunk

I'm done and done.  Just waiting for D-day on April 12th.


----------



## Lela

Gfunk really is the embodiment of darkness.  That's why we love him though.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> I'm done and done.  Just waiting for D-day on April 12th.



 So after the 12th we'll be calling you Dr. Funk?


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> And under the fine stewardship of Joachim, this thread slowly sinks to the bottom of the page.




Sorry...work has been kicking my a$$ and yesterday was my birthday.  I hope to get my last post done by the end of the week.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> Sorry...work has been kicking my a$$ and yesterday was my birthday.  I hope to get my last post done by the end of the week.



 Congrats on your birthday, then. That's always a good excuse for not working on the SH...


----------



## Nightingale 7

> Congrats on your birthday, then. That's always a good excuse for not working on the SH...




Bah!You are getting soft!!!The only good excuse for not giving us,loyal SH readers,the update we rightfully deserve is debilitating injuries in both hands!
Though someone could be trained to type by using a pen held in the mouth


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> So after the 12th we'll be calling you Dr. Funk?



Technically, yes.  But as JollyDoc is so fond of pointing out -- not a _real_ doctor.


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Technically, yes.  But as JollyDoc is so fond of pointing out -- not a _real_ doctor.




Yes, only a PhD, which as we all know is just an MD wannabe.  Call me in two years when you're a REAL doctor. )

PS...Happy Birthday Rich.  You'd think that since you share a birthday with my daughter, I wouldn't constantly forget yours...


----------



## Lela

And there's that MD ego we all know and love.  You know, there's a reason the doctors love and hate my father.  First, his kidney stones make them lots and lots of money (love).  Second, he always calls them all by their first names (hate).


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Yes, only a PhD, which as we all know is just an MD wannabe.  Call me in two years when you're a REAL doctor. )
> 
> PS...Happy Birthday Rich.  You'd think that since you share a birthday with my daughter, I wouldn't constantly forget yours...



 Well, most dissertations of my MD friends were considerably less effort than my master thesis...and nothing compared to a diss in other fields. Although you're right about the REAL doctor thing! 

BTW, is it regular procedure to make a PhD before becoming an MD or is gfunk just out to collect titles?


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> BTW, is it regular procedure to make a PhD before becoming an MD or is gfunk just out to collect titles?




No...he's just that smart.  He even optimizes his real-life character.


----------



## Lela

Aw, but here's the real test.  Is he an Eagle Scout?


----------



## gfunk

Naw, I never made it past "2nd class scout" both literally and figuratively.  But anyway, as Joachim said, I am a real life min-maxer.  If I don't take every advantage in the book, then the "DM" could succeed in a TPK.  We can't have that.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Naw, I never made it past "2nd class scout" both literally and figuratively.  But anyway, as Joachim said, I am a real life min-maxer.  If I don't take every advantage in the book, then the "DM" could succeed in a TPK.  We can't have that.




I think I must be in a front-loaded real-life character class.  Once I got past Engineer 2, I haven't seen any real changes in my 'power level'.


----------



## JollyDoc

Have any of you realized that DM is MD backwards...?  Coincidence?  I think not...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Have any of you realized that DM is MD backwards...?  Coincidence?  I think not...



 Nope, that cannot be coincidence...  

On another subject, I will be playing a Gardrid-like character as a guest PC this weekend. It's been so long since I've last played, I wonder if my lucky dice are still lucky... We'll see. Since the party is 2nd level, I'm gonna go with a Fighter1/Barbarian1 character. Too bad I can't really equip that guy with reach weapons, I so like Grimm & his chains !!!


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Nope, that cannot be coincidence...
> 
> On another subject, I will be playing a Gardrid-like character as a guest PC this weekend. It's been so long since I've last played, I wonder if my lucky dice are still lucky... We'll see. Since the party is 2nd level, I'm gonna go with a Fighter1/Barbarian1 character. Too bad I can't really equip that guy with reach weapons, I so like Grimm & his chains !!!




Post your build so G and I can min/max him


----------



## Lela

Joachim said:
			
		

> Post your build so G and I can min/max him



 Is that a continuing offer?


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Is that a continuing offer?




Anytime.


----------



## gfunk

Anytime.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Anytime.




JINX!!

Edit:  Ok...now I get it after I looked at the photo.  Love the Predator.


----------



## Lela

I may throw my Exalted Sorc out for some fun later.

Then agian, I just found out that the project I thought was due Monday is due today.  Oi vey.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Hi fellows,

don't know how much there is to min/max a second level dwarven melee character, but here it goes: 

*Aaxim:* Male Dwarf, Mountain Bbn1/Ftr1; Medium Humanoid ; HD 1d12+3 (Barbarian) , 1d10+3 (Fighter) ; hp 24; Init + 1; Spd 30; AC 19; Atk + 5 base melee, + 3 base ranged; +2 ( 1d10+3, Waraxe, dwarven, Masterwork ); SQ: Darkvision (Ex), Dwarven traits (Ex); AL CG; SV Fort + 7, Ref + 1, Will + 1; STR 16, DEX 12, CON 16, INT 9, WIS 12, CHA 6.

*Possessions:*
Weapons: Waraxe, dwarven, Masterwork; Whip; Dagger, silver.
Armor: Banded mail.
Shields: Shield, large, wooden.
Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Bell; Blanket, winter; Caltrops; Candle; Canvas (sq. yd.); Case, map or scroll; Barrel; Crowbar;Sunrod... (I'll spare you the rest)

*Skills: * 
not interesting

*Feats: * 
Cleave, Power Attack.


---------------------------

I think the fighter/barbarian combo is popular. You get rage, speed & d12 hp from the barbarian and another feat from the fighter class. Also, please keep in mind that I'm only gonna be playing him for one session, so many roleplaying aspects mean not much to me. Especially charisma is OK at 6, since that dwarf has been dishonored and shaven clean...

Now, this is as stereotype as it gets - I even went for the dwarven war axe. I was considering getting the spiked chains, but I did not want to spend a feat for exotic weapon prof. For a higher level character I would have tried it out! Any thoughts?


----------



## Joachim

You are right.  As soon as I said let us look at it I thought, "Hmmm.  Not too much you can do with a 2nd level character...."  Still, here's a shot:

1.  See if your DM will let you use the Whirling Frenzy variant from Unearthed Arcana.  In short, instead of the normal bonuses, you get +4 to Str, +2 dodge bonus to AC, +2 to Reflex saves, and the ability to flurry of blows (extra attack at -2 for each).  You lose the extra hit points because there is no Con boost, though.

2.  Power Attack is so much better when you are wielding a two-handed weapon.  Cleave is very nice, especially when you are fighting low hp creatures like your 1st level orcs and goblins, but Weapon Focus is nice too (basically equals +1 to hit or +2 to damage with a two-handed weapon).

3.  Another option for your first level feat is Extra Rage (from Complete Warrior).  Gives you an extra 2 rages per day.  That would help you out quite a bit at the lower levels.

EDIT:  I agree about the spiked chain.  Not a good selection for a barbarian build.  With the spiked chain, you should really take a bunch of other feats with it to make it really effective (or have 20 foot reach, one), which you aren't going to have with this character due to the limited playing time.


----------



## JollyDoc

sigh...so much time for min/maxing...so little time for updates...


----------



## gfunk

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Hi fellows,
> 
> don't know how much there is to min/max a second level dwarven melee character



Au contraire.

If your DM will allow it go for a 2nd level Trumpet Archon.

1) Type Outsider = immunity to _charm person_, _hold person_
2) Good Stat bonuses
3) +2 BAB
4) +3 to all saves (base)
*5) Cast spells as a 4th level cleric!!*
6) Ability to Fly

Trust me, I saw it once in a low-level arena.  Quite broken.


----------



## Joachim

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> sigh...so much time for min/maxing...so little time for updates...




I have the 5 minutes it takes to min/max...getting the 3 hours it takes to update is another matter entirely.

It will happen soon.  I promise.


----------



## gfunk

For those of you who are interested, I have begun compiling a table of contents for this thread (2nd post of the Story Hour).  There is a lot of good stuff in here, but it is daunting for new readers to sift through so much priase and commentary interspersed with updates.

So, to avoid offending Lela , I have instead started the TOC.

I hope to put up the complete list by tonight and summaries (I hope) soon afterwards.


----------



## JollyDoc

Leave it to G to organize our chaos


----------



## Lela

gfunk said:
			
		

> So, to avoid offending Lela , I have instead started the TOC.



*Thumbs up!*

Starting a new thread is also an option.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> Sorry...work has been kicking my a$$ and yesterday was my birthday. I hope to get my last post done by the end of the week.



Sorry, was that last week? Oh. Wait. It's already Monday. How embarrasing for you. . .

- Gfunk

P.S. Who is acting saucy because he just got his PhD and will demand that everyone call him Doctor even though he's a charlatan (sort of).


----------



## Lela

I'm still calling you G, G.  Really, I'm sure you've been called worse things.  Very sure.


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Sorry, was that last week? Oh. Wait. It's already Monday. How embarrasing for you. . .
> 
> - Gfunk
> 
> P.S. Who is acting saucy because he just got his PhD and will demand that everyone call him Doctor even though he's a charlatan (sort of).




Congratulations!  Now you can begin the HARD part of medical school, no?


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> P.S. Who is acting saucy because he just got his PhD and will demand that everyone call him Doctor even though he's a charlatan (sort of).




Congrat's G...er...Dr. G...sort of.  Now you can see what it feels like to treat everyone like they're beneath you!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## Lela

If you're going to go with Dr at least go with Dr. Funk, Master of da Funk.

So, gfunk, how long have you spent in Funk school?


----------



## gfunk

4 years in college, 6 years in grad/med school and counting . . .


----------



## Joachim

Please pardon the relative lack of quality.  I needed to catch up, and I think that I didn't do a good job proofing.

Anways, without further adieu:

*THE BLACK EGG*

Jenya paced back and forth in her chambers, trying to decide which course of action to take.  Since the great meteor had struck, the church was becoming overrun with refugees from the neighboring hamlets and farmsteads.  Many had been grievously injured by the blast and many had lost their homes, but all had their own harrowing tales to tell.

Making matters worse, after the explosion had rocked Cauldron, looting and larceny had spread throughout the city like a wildfire.  Most of the church’s Justiciars had been called out of the building to help the local constabulary bring order back to the town.  The police action combined with the need to tend to the injured and homeless had left Jenya and the Temple of Tyr spread thin.  Too thin to determine what had happened.  Biting her lip, Jenya strode out of her room.

As the High Priestess marched down the hallway to the main sanctuary, she struggled with the decision that she knew had to be made.  But, the group has just returned from that horrible plane of chaos and evil.  How could she send them off again into Tyr knows what?  Shaking her head of her doubts, Jenya straightened herself, assumed her familiar authoritarian posture and stepped through the archway into the main hall of the Temple.

Jenya almost lost her nerve when she saw the state of it all.  The sanctuary had been transformed into a makeshift hospital where the wounded could be tended.  Bodies lay on the pews and the floor, covering every spot imaginable, and the moans of the injured permeated and echoed throughout the chamber.  Humorlessly, Jenya realized that it had been quite some time since she had presided over a packed house.

In quiet shock, Jenya watched as two of the young acolytes carried a old woman outside the church.  The old woman, obviously dead, had been blinded by the heat resulting from the meteor’s impact, and then had suffocated due to the choking dust and smoke cloud that followed.  A young woman watched, tears streaming from her eyes, as her mother was being carried off.  Caine stood beside the lass, whispering in her ear that the matron had gone to a better place and that her soul was undoubtedly at peace.

The High Priestess of Tyr almost let her cool exterior fade watching the sadly tender scene.  Caine had arrived at the Temple shortly after the event and had stayed awake all night tending the refugees with both his minor healing magics and his soothing words.  Jenya could see the fatigue in Caine’s posture, but his demeanor suggested that he was happy to be there to help.

Tugging on Caine’s elbow, Jenya pulled the ascetic away from the distraught young woman.  She led Caine to a niche, and quietly told him that he needed to gather his comrades.  There was Good work to be done.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Bright Axes returned to the Temple of Tyr to listen to Jenya’s request.  During the night, they had all been through their own version of Purgatory.  Rusty and Tilly had sat up guarding the door to the shop and to Jzadirune to keep the looters out.  Caine of course had been tending to grievously injured commoners and Kiko had been asked to join the Justiciars in restoring law.  Grimm had been pulled from the tavern by the half-orc guardsman and was pressed into service as a riot-breaker.  But none seemed to have been as affected as Wathros.

The druid was ashen-faced.  He had watched helplessly from his eyrie as the meteor struck the Lucky Monkey.  Wathros had shared his home many nights with the half-drow Shensen and had spent many nights watching the beautiful woman working at the tavern.  The elf knew that his love was most likely at the Lucky Monkey at the time that it was struck.  He also knew that she had most likely been burned to a cinder.

Jenya spoke, “You all probably know why I have summoned you here.  The event last night has caused an immense amount of chaos and suffering.  The problem is, we don’t know what the nature of the meteor is, and it needs to be investigated.  Also, we are hearing rumors about brigands that are attacking groups of refugees.  The bandits are robbing them, and then committing all manners of atrocities.  We need you to venture out into the jungle to find out what has happened, and to help those out there that need aid.  Can I count on you?”

Rusty looked around.  “Somethin’ tells me that we aren’t bein’ given too much of an option here…”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tovak snarled in pain.  That little bastard’s sword had cut pretty deep.  The stone giant guzzled down a couple of healing draughts and watched as his wounds began to heal.  Looking across at his companions, the warrior muttered, “The next time you two decide that you want to push around another one of these refugees, be prepared.  That last one shoved his sword so far up my stomach I could taste steel!”

Maerith looked at the stone giant in amusement.  The half-elf arcanist had been surprised when the lone wanderer had drawn his rapier and snuck in a few blows.  Within a few seconds, the roguish warrior had been slain, but it was still entertaining to listen to Tovak’s complaints.

Locke had heard enough.  “No more, fool!  Next time, don’t expose your underside so readily, and maybe you won’t get stabbed like that.  You heard what our employer said.  ‘Find out what these simpletons know about the meteor and see if they have seen the draconics that are sure to be drawn to it.’  We are getting paid well, Tovak, to beat up commoners.  So what if one actually knew how to use a sword.”  The elf maiden brushed back her long hair, and looked to her half-elven counterpart.  “The brute does have a point, though.  Next time, we go in prepared.”

Maerith grinned.  “No problem…”

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Bright Axes hastily donned their adventuring gear and made their way out of Cauldron.  With no time to acquire horses, the group chose to hustle out to the Ground Zero on foot.  The road was littered with the bodies of the dead, dying, and grievously wounded.  Many of the living were blinded, and all seemed to be bloodied in some manner.

Around noon, the party encountered the first organized group of approximately twenty men, women, and children.  Caine boldly stepped to the front of the party and prepared to hail the refugees, but was interrupted by a bright flash of light and the arrival of two flying females, both with at least some degree of elven stock.  Both of the were prepared for battle, based upon the multiple illusory doubles floating around their bodies.  Caine realized that these were most likely some of the bandits that Jenya was talking of.  Grimm’s eyes grew big as his eyes, attuned to the invisible and ethereal, noted the presence of a third large invisible assailant.

Before Caine could speak, one of the female refugees was pulled off the ground by the invisible giant.  Having attacked, the invisibility spell wore off, but not before the giant pulled the woman to his eye level, and began barking questions at her.  The refugee simply fainted from shock.  The two flying elf maids began casting spells, and streaks of light emerged from their outstretched fingertips, striking Grimm and Rusty.

Grimm smiled through the pain.  Regardless whether these cowards had wanted a fight, they just found one.  The half-ogre rushed ahead towards the giant and swung his long chain in a short arc.  The stone giant yelped as a chuck of flesh was ripped off one of his meaty thighs.  The half-ogre positioned himself far enough away from the giant to prevent an effective counter-assault.

Following Grimm’s cue, Tilly, Kiko, and Rusty simultaneously charged the giant, but their blows failed to get through the giant’s thick hide.  Wathros began chanting rhythmically, and the familiar column of fire struck both of the flying elves.  One appeared to be injured by the flames, but the other appeared to be completely unaffected by the strike, as if the magic washed around her with no effect.

Caine did not like the way this was starting.  No parlay, straight to violence.  There was no stopping it now, so Caine (as he had done many times before) would ensure that the right side prevailed.  He cast a spell, and all of his allies began to move much more quickly than before.

Maerith did not like this at all.  Not only were they up against battle-seasoned adventurers, but they were heavily outnumbered.  She would need to even that out somewhat.  Grabbing her staff, the wizard called out, “Inflamare!”  The staff glowed briefly, and a wall of flame erupted from the ground, separating the dwarf, the monk, and the halfling from their comrades.  Tovak would finish them without a problem.

The stone giant unceremoniously dumped the woman in his hands onto the ground at his feet and deftly pulled a humongous great axe from his back.  Sizing up his three diminutive opponents, he decided that the smallest of them would be the first to die.  Repeatedly, the giant swung at the halfling, and connected solidly with the little warrior’s left arm.  Tilly’s short sword clanged to the ground.

Tilly grimaced at the wound and nearly passed out from the pain, but through sheer force of will he somersaulted between the giant’s legs and drove his longsword into Tovak’s thick calf muscle.  The stone giant screamed in pain.  The halfling continued his tumbling until he was outside of the reach of the massive grey-skinned humanoid.  Kiko and Rusty continued their assault on the creature, pummeling or hacking at the giant’s legs and lower body.

Locke was growing tired of this.  Completing another spell, she sent more magic missiles hurtling toward the wild-looking elf who had tried to flamestrike her.  Wathros returned the favor, only this time in the form of a giant storm of ice and hail.  The storm consumed both Locke and Maerith.  When the magical effect wore off Locke remained in the air, again unharmed by the magic.  Maerith lay on the ground, dead, her ribcage shattered by the repeated blows from the hailstorm.

Tovak spun his axe in his hands.  Only two opponents now.  Chuckling, the stone giant lifted his axe to strike.  Before Tovak’s weapon could begin its descent, Grimm’s spiked chain struck.  Attacking blindly through the wall of fire, Grimm spun his chain high, knowing that he couldn’t hit his comrades ten feet in the air.  Four times the weapon passed through the wall of fire, and four times Grimm was rewarded with the sound and solid feel of a hit.

Caine ran forward to Grimm’s position and completed a spell of flight.  “Get over the wall and save the others!”  Nodding, the half-ogre took to the air and flew directly over the stone giant’s head.

Tovak saw that the end was inevitable.  The two assailants on the ground were continually weakening him, and the half-ogre over his head was beyond his reach.  Maerith was dead, and Locke was performing a fighting withdrawal…he was fighting and she was withdrawing.  The giant fought bravely to the end, but his opponents were too strong, and eventually Tovak Bloodheart was incapacitated by Rusty’s axe.

With the giant neutralized, the heroes turned their attention to the remaining flying assailant.  Grimm peformed a flying charge directly at the elf, and his chain struck true, but did not inflict nearly the damage that the half-ogre had anticipated with such a solid blow.

The fight raged on for another thirty seconds, with the Bright Axes surrounding the elf (who refused to surrender) and beating her senseless while she tried using spells to protect herself and provide some small amount of offense.  In the end, Grimm’s chain silenced her spellcasting.

The battle was won.


----------



## gfunk

Joachim said:
			
		

> Please pardon the relative lack of quality. I needed to catch up, and I think that I didn't do a good job proofing.



Pish posh!  You do a fine job when you finally get around to it.


----------



## Lela

Yes, a very fine job.  I think you captured Jenya expertly, especially under such stressful circumstances.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Well done, everyone! Not only a great update, but also a ToC to bring order into the chaos. BTW, giants aren't what they used to be...I asume this one wasn't even templated. Was the elven sorceress so tough or did you just roll badly?


----------



## gfunk

NWN,

The Giant was not templated but had a level or two of Fighter.  Also the elven sorceress was tough and the true nature of her fortitude will be revealed shortly.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

gfunk said:
			
		

> NWN,
> 
> The Giant was not templated but had a level or two of Fighter.  Also the elven sorceress was tough and the true nature of her fortitude will be revealed shortly.



 Thanks, Dr. Funk.


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Well done, everyone! Not only a great update, but also a ToC to bring order into the chaos. BTW, giants aren't what they used to be...I asume this one wasn't even templated. Was the elven sorceress so tough or did you just roll badly?




So, NWK, how did you return to roleplaying go this weekend?


----------



## gfunk

Dear readers one of the fortuitous occurences that happens when Joachim takes so long to get out an update, albeit high quality ones, is that JollyDoc completes the next one during the same period.

Expect a treat within the next few days or so.

Here's to Story Hour by Committee!!


----------



## JollyDoc

gfunk said:
			
		

> Dear readers one of the fortuitous occurences that happens when Joachim takes so long to get out an update, albeit high quality ones, is that JollyDoc completes the next one during the same period.
> 
> Expect a treat within the next few days or so.
> 
> Here's to Story Hour by Committee!!





I do indeed have the next update installment complete and ready to go.  I'm just giving Joachim's a few days to sink in, digest, and be excreted before I post mine.


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> I do indeed have the next update installment complete and ready to go.  I'm just giving Joachim's a few days to sink in, digest, and be excreted before I post mine.



 Leave it to MDs to make anything disgusting.  I like it.


----------



## Joachim

Well, my "I must have every WOTC published rulebook" OCD disease kicked in today...I bought the new Psionic's Book.  Got some interesting stuff, and I'll need to look at it further before I can see what's really worth using there.


----------



## Lela

Let me know how it is.  My group pritty much decided the 3.0 PsiPHB has far too many issues.


----------



## gfunk

Funny, because one of our freshly deceased party members has decided to make a 3.5-compliant Psychic Warrior. Joachim, I'm sure you know who it is, but let us keep the readers in the dark until the great TPK update (not the next one, but the one after that).


----------



## Lela

You know Dr Funk, as I recall you have a ton of character ideas bouncing around your head.  Maybe you should start one of those NPC of the week threads or something like that.  Drop in a good amount of evil and good characters for all purposes and the like.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> So, NWK, how did you return to roleplaying go this weekend?



My one-shot character dead a lot of cleaving! It really seemed that all my good luck had accumulated itself and was at my disposal this time. In combat alone, I rolled five natural 20s that resulted in criticals and I did not miss a single saving throw!

Much to the chargrin of the DM...    

Anyway, it was nice to play again!


----------



## Joachim

gfunk said:
			
		

> Funny, because one of our freshly deceased party members has decided to make a 3.5-compliant Psychic Warrior.




Its not a coincidence.


----------



## Joachim

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> My one-shot character dead a lot of cleaving! It really seemed that all my good luck had accumulated itself and was at my disposal this time. In combat alone, I rolled five natural 20s that resulted in criticals and I did not miss a single saving throw!
> 
> Much to the chargrin of the DM...
> 
> Anyway, it was nice to play again!




Sweet.  I have been kicking around the idea of bringing Gardrid back should anything ever happen to Grimm where he couldn't be raised.  I have been running so many potential bumped-up builds for my little battlerager...


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Let me know how it is.  My group pritty much decided the 3.0 PsiPHB has far too many issues.




Something funny I noticed.  The power Deja Vu is printed twice on consecutive pages (161 and 162 I think).

I was reading it and experienced...well...deja vu.  At least they are installing humor into the book.


----------



## Lela

LOL!  Now that's funny.

 Say, anyone else having a problem getting e-mail notifications?


----------



## JollyDoc

“THAT’S NO MOON…!”

Caine began walking towards the knot of frightened refugees, hands held open to show that he meant no harm.  As he approached, the aura of palpable weal that radiated from him seemed to calm their fear, but when he drew nearer, the red, smoking globe where his left eye used to be caused them to huddle together even closer.  
“Be at peace,” the apostle spoke calmly.  “Can any of you tell me what happened here?  Why did these brigands target you?”
The group glanced nervously one to another at first, but then all of their eyes fell upon a middle-aged woman in their midst…the same woman the stone giant had been restraining.  She stepped forward boldly, throwing back her head in an effort to regain her dignity.
“They wanted to know what I saw at the crater where the shooting star struck,” she said.  “My farm lay only a few miles from the Lucky Monkey, to the northeast.  I was coming back from a hunting trip when it happened.  There was a flash of light, like someone tore the sky open, and a huge, black ball, bigger than two barns put together, came tearing out of the sky.  There wasn’t any time to do anything.  I only saw it for a second before it hit.  It…it was horrible.  My daughters and husband were probably still asleep.  So many…friends…but thank the gods no one suffered.  They couldn’t have.  I covered my eyes and ears when I saw that black orb hit, and just managed to leap into a ditch before the fires and wind came.  It seemed to last for hours, but I knew it only lasted and instant.  Afterward, all that black smoke clung, like it was frozen in the air.  It was like the end of the world…like the gods themselves smote the earth.  Be we never did anything wrong!  Why would the gods punish us?  All those people…my family…now they’re just gone.   And then things got worse.  After the ground stopped shaking and the fire and wind had died down, I made my way back to my farm.  The dead were everywhere, and the living weren’t far off from joining them.  People were deaf or blind because they looked right at the blast, but I managed to find several folks, those you see here, trapped in the ruins of their houses.  Of my farm…of my family…there was nothing left.  And then, as we started to make our way out of that hellhole, the devils came.  Evil beasts, black-skinned creatures with glimmering scales.  They were led by three horrid monsters that wore wide gold necklaces and black armor.  They headed straight into the crater!  And they’ve been in there, in those poison mists and clouds of steam, ever since.”
Caine looked puzzled.  “Can you describe any of these creatures to me?  What did the brigands want to know?
The woman shook her head sadly, “They were asking the same as you.  Wanted to know how many, and what they looked like, and what they were carrying.  I’ll tell you as I told them…I can’t be sure.  I think maybe there were two dozen, all told.  The black-skinned ones looked an awful lot like orcs.  The other three, I couldn’t see well, all armored up like they were.”
“I thank you my lady,” Caine said bowing, “You’ve been most helpful.  Where will you go now?”
“To Cauldron, I guess,” she replied, gazing towards the southeast.  “Anywhere except here.”
“If I may offer you a bit of advice,” Caine answered, “Cauldron may not be the safest place to be just now.  There is much unrest there.  I would suggest Redgorge instead.  It’s only a day or so further, and much safer.”

The refugees thanked him, and then turned back towards the road leading to the distant mountains.  As they passed round a bend, a lone figure appeared on the trail, coming the opposite direction.  It was a human male, dressed in a chain shirt and an ornate cape.  A large battleaxe and a longbow were slung on his back, and a steel shield hung on one arm.  Once again, Caine moved to be the spokesman for the others, as they were still occupied with securing the prisoners.
“Well met, stranger,” Caine called, “but I’m afraid you are on a perilous road.  It might be best if you returned from whence you came.”
“Well met indeed,” the man replied, “but my presence here is no happenstance.  I seek those murderers that you have in your custody.”  In response to Caine’s raised brow, the man continued, “My name is Tobias Hilcrest.  I am on the trail of several members of an organization known as the Cult of the Dragon.  They are a cabal of sorcerers, priests and monsters, many of which possess draconic heritage, and are all dedicated to the worship of evil dragons and the destruction of non-dragons.  They are devout followers of the dragon goddess Tiamat.”
“Why do you seek them?” Caine asked cautiously.  By this time, his companions had gathered close behind him, suspicion in all their eyes.  
“A fair question,” Tobias smiled.  “The object that fell from the sky recently in an ancient draconic reliquary known as the Fane of Scales.  It is reputed to contain an evil artifact of terrible power.  The Cult must not be allowed to recover it.  They are the ones responsible for bringing down the Fane.  I suspect they used some very powerful magic to disrupt the enchantments that kept it suspended high in the skies above.  I was hired for one job only:  to destroy the Cult members.  There will be no arrests, and no prisoners taken.”
“Hired by whom?” Caine asked coolly.
“I’m not at liberty to say,” Tobias replied.  “Suffice it to say that my employers have a great interest in not seeing the artifact that rests within the Fane fall into evil hands.  Now, if you will allow me, I shall deal with these ruffians as per my orders.”
“I think not,” Caine said.  “They are our prisoners, and we will question them and then decide their fates, but I assure you, summary execution will not be an option.”
“As you wish,” Tobias said, bowing, “but you are making a mistake.  These people are cold-blooded killers.  Your mercy is wasted upon them.  They would not grant you the same boon.”

Caine returned to the unconscious form of the giant.  Bending over the heavily bound figure, he began to weave a spell of minor healing, just enough to revive the brute, but not to return him to full strength.  With a groan, the giant opened his slate gray eyes.
“So,” he rumbled in a deep basso voice, “do you mean to kill me now?”  He eyed the hulking form of Grimm standing over him, his chain dangling loosely from one hand.
“On the contrary,” Caine smiled, “We offer you your life.  Simply tell us your name, and your business, and we shall set you free.”
The giant looked skeptical.  “Doubtful.  Why should I believe you?  Do not torment me.  Kill me and have done.”
Caine spread his arms wide, allowing his aura to pour forth, “Look upon me, and know the truth of my words.  We only require from you your pledge that you shall leave this place, and never return, and harry no other travelers that you may chance upon.”
The giant gazed on the radiant form of the apostle, and knew instinctively that the man did not lie.  “My name is Tovak Bloodheart,” he began.  “My companions and I were hired to find out information about the activities of the Cult of the Dragon, and return with that information to our employer.”
“And who would that be?” asked Caine.
The giant set his jaw stubbornly, and did not answer.  
“I see,” Caine said.  He could tell that the creature was telling the truth, but not all of it  “Do you swear a blood oath to leave now, and abide by my instructions.”
Tovak nodded, climbing to his feet.  “You are free to go,” Caine said, motioning towards the road.  As Tovak turned to go, he caught sight of Tobias standing off to the side.  Just for a moment, a look seemed to pass between the two.  It was Wathros who noted it first.
“Wait!” the druid called.  “Do you know this man?  Have you seen him before?”
Tovak hesitated for a moment, then “No.  I’ve never seen him.”  He then continued down the road.  Caine immediately sensed the lie in the giant’s last statement, and he turned to Tobias.  “He lied when he said he had never seen you.  Why would that be?”
“Of course he’s seen me,” Tobias sneered.  “I’ve been tracking him and his companions for weeks.  He lies because he is in fear for his life.  He knows what I will do if I ever find him again.”

Caine could not perceive a lie in Tobias’ words, but he did not trust the man.  If their recent sojourn to Occipitus had taught him anything, it was to beware of strangers bearing gifts.  The apostle next moved to the woman who was still unconscious.  He bent to revive her as he had Tovak, but when she awakened, it was instantaneous.  Her eyes glared hatred at him.  “Touch me not old fool!” she spat.  “I don’t require assistance from the likes of you!”
“Perhaps not, lady,” Caine replied, “but you must admit that we hold your life in our hands.  Now, I will offer you the same as I did your giant friend.  Tell us who you are and why you are here, swear to us you will leave and never return, and you may go free.  Also, tell us if you know this man,” he indicated Tobias.
“I will tell you nothing, and I swear nothing” she hissed, “One man looks much like any other to me.  That one is nothing special.  Now, kill me or release me, but stop wasting my time!”  Tobias smiled knowingly, and rested one hand on his axe in an unspoken offer.
“Release her,” Caine said to Grimm.  “She will be of no assistance.  But watch her closely.”
The woman had been stripped of all her possessions, but Grimm knew she still had her magic.  As he leaned over to free her bonds, he growled in her ear, “One funny flick of the finger or strange word, and I’ll snap your neck like a twig.  Caine may be a pacifist, but I’m anything but.”  The sorceress glared at him, but wisely kept her mouth shut.  When she was untied, she haughtily adjusted her robes, and then without another word, began walking down the road.

“That was a mistake,” Tobias said, watching her go, “and one I’m afraid you may not live to regret.  Still, you seem a capable group.  I would welcome your help in my quest.”
“I think not,” Caine said tersely.  “We will go our own way, and you go yours.  If our paths should cross again, then so be it, but your road is not ours.”
Tobias smiled again, “You are a stubborn one, old man.  I hope it doesn’t get you killed.”
“Oh, I think I’ll be around a while yet,” Caine said, and then he quickly stepped towards Tobias and slapped him on the shoulder.  In an instant, his pacifying touch took effect.  Stunned, Tobias hastily stepped away, then wrapped his cape around him and vanished in a flash of light.
“Im afraid we haven’t seen the last of him,” Grimm muttered.  
__________________________________________________________

As the company drew and nearer and nearer to the point of impact, the devastation grew more complete.  Whole swaths of the surrounding jungle and plains had been left a smoking ruin.  Farms they passed were leveled, as if a giant hand had simply swept them from the face of the earth.  It was impossible to tell the time of day because thick, black clouds of smoke and debris completely blotted out the sky, leaving the landscape in a perpetual gloom.  Finally, they reached the site of the Lucky Monkey itself, but there was little to show that the inn had ever existed at all.  Only a few cracked stone foundations clung to the rim of an enormous crater, fully three-hundred feet across, and so deep that its bottom could not be seen.  Black, scorched bodies lay strewn on the ground like cordwood.  The acrid scent of vaporized flesh, stone and earth was almost overpowering.  Most impressive of all though, was the actual “meteorite” itself.  It hung suspended in the air some one hundred feet above the rim of the crater, and looked like nothing so much as a massive orb constructed from overlapping black iron plates.  It was nearly three hundred feet in diameter and dwarfed the surrounding landscape.  About halfway up, approximately two hundred feet above ground level, there appeared to be some sort of platform, jutting out like a large, black tongue.  There was no doubt that this was the Fane of Scales.

As the Bright Axes silently surveyed the scene of destruction, Wathros caught a flicker of movement from the corner of his eye.  Thinking there might be some hope of survivors, perhaps even Shensen, he called out, turning in that direction.  His joy was cut short, however, when he saw the three creatures moving rapidly in their direction.  Two of them seemed to be orcs, but their skin was pure black, and seemed to be scaled.  Their armor was also black, as were the great axes they gripped menacingly.  Their breastplates were emblazoned with the image of a many-headed dragon…Tiamat!  Their eyes burned with deep red hatred.  The third creature seemed to be some sort of large, reptilian animal.  It walked upright on two legs, balanced on a thick tail, much like the velociraptors native to this region.  It’s head, however, was odd.  It lacked eyes, for one thing, and its mouth looked like a large cone.  It issued a deafening roar as it charged.

Wathros assumed the trio wasn’t interested in diplomacy, so he wasted no time summoning a column of holy fire from the sky to smite one of the orcs and the destrachan, for so the beast was named.  Rusty reacted almost as quickly as the druid, and created a familiar wall of whirling blades, but this time he formed it into a circle, one edge of which caught the destrachan, and hemmed in one of the orcs, leaving the other on the outside.

The destrachan squealed in pain, and quickly darted to the interior of the blade circle, extricating itself from the scythe-like weapons.  Positioning itself in the center of the circle, it opened its huge maw, and produced an ear-splitting high-pitched wail.  The bright-axes reflexively covered their ears, but before Rusty’s startled eyes, the morningstar he held simply exploded.  Immediately following that, his belt pouch disintegrated, and the gold coins he kept in it vaporized.  “Damn ye!” the dwarf raged, “Now ye’ve gone and got me riled!  Never come between a dwarf and his gold!”
Grimm noted that several metal shards splintered from his chain under the barrage of sound, but the weapon had endured far worse.  He wasn’t worried, but he also knew the creature had to be dealt with quickly before they were all left standing here with their…well, empty-handed.

The draconic orc that was trapped within the blade barrier stepped to one edge, opened his mouth, and spat out a stream of smoking acid.  The caustic spray washed over Rusty and Wathros, burning their flesh, and leaving smoking pits in their clothes and armor.  Still infuriated over the loss of his money, Rusty retaliated with a bolt of searing light, striking the black orc in the middle of its chest, and knocking it back several paces.  

Watching the battle intently, Tilly moved quickly over to Caine’s side.  “Caine,” the halfling whispered, tugging on the apostle’s sleeve, “make me invisible.  I can put an end to this quickly.  Trust me.”  Caine looked down at the little halfling, and the look of determination and cold-blooded violence he saw there gave him a moment’s pause.  Reluctantly, he wove the spell of invisibility, and silently prayed for the rogue’s safety, and for his soul.

Without thought for his personal safety, Tilly ran for the barrier of slicing blades.  At the last moment, he tucked himself into a roll, and tumbled through the deadly wall, emerging unscathed on the other side.  Rolling to his feet, he maneuvered behind the destrachan, and then plunged his sword up into its abdomen.  However, just as the blade struck, the creature turned to its head to ‘look’ directly at Tilly, despite the fact that the beast had no eyes, and Tilly was invisible.  It sidestepped away from the halfling, avoiding the worst of his blow.  Once more, it opened its large mouth, and bugled another of the mind-numbing sonic blasts.  Tilly stood transfixed and dumbfounded as his chain shirt was literally blown off his body and shattered into its component links.  On the other side of the blade barrier, Rusty was again hit by the blast as well.  His war axe crumbled in his hands, and even one of the rings on his finger disintegrated.  
Grimm had had enough.  Moving up to the very edge of the barrier, he snapped his chain through it, wrapping it tightly around the destrachan’s neck.  With one massive jerk, he snapped the monster’s neck, and it hit the ground twitching.

Meanwhile, Kiko and Wathros’ lupine companion had managed to corner the draconic orc that remained outside the wall of blades.  The creature’s back was to the barrier, and the monk and wolf now flanked it.  Moving quickly, the orc dug a small flask out of its belt pouch, and quaffed its contents.  To Kiko’s amazement, the foul thing then simply rose into the air, taking flight and escaping his trap.  However, the monk’s frown quickly turned to a ‘grim’ smile, for Grimm, seeing the orc in mid-air, also took flight, thanks to Caine’s enchantment.  The half-ogre streaked upward, hammering at the orc with his flail as he drew near.  The orc whirled about, opened its mouth and spewed a scorching spray of acid right into the big warrior’s face.  As Grimm recoiled in surprise and pain, the orc began to speed away.  But no clean getaway was forthcoming.  A searing beam of light arced from Rusty’s outstretched hand and blasted the beast from the sky.

Only one enemy remained, and Kiko was determined to prove his worth.  Watching the pattern of the swirling blades, he timed his leap perfectly and jumped through them, landing right behind the other orc.  The monk raised his hand for a killing blow, but at that moment, the creature’s chest simply exploded, and it collapsed.  Standing behind it, covered in gore, was the grinning form of Tilly.
_______________________________________________________

Caine gazed up at the massive orb above them, taking note of the ledge high up its surface.  “It would seem that is our only way in.” he mused.  
“We should send a scout first,” Grimm growled.  “Let’s see what’s up there before we go charging in.”
“I will go,” Kiko said without hesitation.  The monk was still chagrined about his poor performance in the previous battle.  These people had saved his life, and he owed them a debt of honor.  He had already failed in his duty once; he would not do so again.
“Not alone ye won’t lad,” Rusty said.  “Ye might be needin’ some magic, not to mention healin’ if’n ye run into anything nasty up there.”
“I’ll come as well,” Wathros volunteered.  “I feel a need to stretch my wings.”  With that, the druid morphed into a large eagle.  He leaped into the sky, and then swooped back down, snatching the wolf in his claws.  Caine began casting his spells, preparing to give Kiko and Rusty the power of flight.
_____________________________________________________

Korakkus stood like a statue within the recessed doorway leading into the Fane.  The doors themselves were barely hanging by their hinges.  The crash had done most of the damage, and then he had opened them the rest of the way when Ravus and the others had gone inside.  He knew they’d had a run in with the hydra, but apparently they’d managed to get past it without two many losses.  What were a few black orcs?  There were plenty more where they came from.  He wanted to join in the battle with the hydra, but Ravus had been explicit in his orders.  He was to stand guard here, and let no one pass.  He meant to do just that, though he thought it highly unlikely that anyone would be able to reach the landing.  No sooner had that thought crossed his mind, than he saw something curious.  A large bird soared over the edge of the ledge, and it seemed to be carrying another animal.  A wolf perhaps?  Strange indeed, but a bird of prey and its meal were no concern of his.  However, the next thing he saw totally caught him off guard.  A dwarf and a human flew, without wings no less, over the platform’s rim, and landed, facing him.  He felt his jaw hanging open, and he hastily closed it.  Well, well.  Perhaps the day wasn’t a total loss after all…
________________________________________________________

As soon as Kiko landed, he knew they were in trouble.  The front door was unlocked, but not unguarded.  The figure standing before it was huge, fully twenty feet in height.  It resembled a blue-skinned giant, but its head was decidedly draconic, with bluish-white scales, and a shaggy white mane of hair.  A pair of enormous, bat-like wings arched from its back.  It held a gargantuan sword in both its clawed hands, and electricity crackled around the blade.  Kiko instantly regretted the decision to come here without the full support of his companions, but he knew his duty nevertheless.  He had to distract the creature and buy time for Rusty and Wathros to go back and warn the others.  The monk was in motion as soon as his feet touched the ledge.  So quick was his attack, that the giant half-dragon had no time to strike at him as he approached.  However, as Kiko launched a flying kick at its groin, the monster managed to turn its body, and the monk’s blow deflected off its heavy plate armor.  

Rusty and Wathros apparently did not understand Kiko’s tactics.  Instead of using the opportunity to escape, the two priests instead opted to try and save the poor, idiot monk who was obviously suicidal.  Wathros called a flamestrike directly on top of the half-dragon’s head, and then flapped his wings furiously to gain some altitude and put himself and his wolf out of reach of that deadly looking sword.  Rusty quickly followed up with a blast of Holy force, buffeting the giant back several steps and striking it momentarily blind.  
_________________________________________________________

Korakkus rubbed furiously at his bleary eyes.  As his vision slowly cleared, he saw the small human moving in for another strike.  Roaring a challenge, Korakkus swung his sword down in a vicious chop.  He grinned evilly as the blade cut deeply, discharging a blast of electricity into the human’s flesh.  As the creature retreated, Korakkus snapped his head forward, biting viciously into the thigh of the tasty morsel.  He relished battle, especially against non-believing infidels such as these.  Perhaps Ravus would reward him when he presented their heads to him.  Perhaps he too would soon wear the holy torque.
_________________________________________________________

Kiko staggered toward the edge of the platform, bleeding profusely, his head spinning.  Such brutal, savage ferocity.  He could not hope to stand against such as that.  He must warn the others.  Turning, he leaped off the edge, taking flight once more, and then diving like a spear towards the ground far below.

Wathros watched the attack on Kiko in horror.  The beast nearly killed him with one blow!  It was obvious this battle would not be won by brute strength.  Summoning his magic once more, the druid called up a brief, violent storm of ice and sleet.  It engulfed the entire side of the platform where the half-dragon stood.  It wouldn’t stop the monster, but it would certainly slow it down.  
Rusty saw his opening once the ice storm struck.  Falling back on the tried-but-true, he conjured another blade wall, this one running parallel down the exact center of the platform.  The dwarf then landed on one side of the wall, and then relying on the spider-like stickiness of the boots he wore, he walked off the edge, and underneath, hanging upside down like a bat.

The combination of magical assaults did little more than anger and annoy Korakkus.  Though he had never heard of a spell-casting bird before, the reality was staring him in the face, so he would deal with it as he dealt with all other enemies…with the sword!  Spreading his great wings, he soared off the platform, away from the blinding sleet and cutting blades, and then swooped in a large arc up towards Wathros.  As the druid saw this, he desperately struggled for altitude, but the weight of the wolf in his talons slowed him, and in moments, the dragon was on him.  Korakkus sliced with his sword, battering the eagle and nearly knocking it from the sky.  However, he was not able to follow up on the attack, as his momentum carried him past his foe.  He would have to circle around for another run.  Wathros wasn’t going to give the beast the opportunity.  Knowing he had to retreat and regroup, yet unable to effectively do so, burdened as he was, the druid flew back towards the edge of the platform, and then dropped the wolf atop it.  He gave a silent apology to his friend, but swore he would return quickly.  Once again his form shifted, and where there was once an eagle in flight, there was now a large canine, which immediately began to plummet towards the ground.  At the last moment, the dog blinked out of sight, reappearing in a fraction of a second safely at the edge of the crater.
_________________________________________________________

Kiko landed next to Caine, Grimm and Tilly just as the dog appeared beside them.  “We’ve encountered significant resistance,” the monk said, looking askance at the strange animal, and working to control his racing heart and heaving lungs.  “Another dragon spawn guards this entrance, but this one is…formidable.”
“Where is Rusty?” Caine asked urgently.  Kiko hadn’t realized the dwarf wasn’t following until that moment.  Caine looked at the blink dog, who gazed pointedly back up towards the platform.
“Hells!” the apostle hissed, his smoking eye smoldering even more than usual.  Casting another fly charm, Caine slapped Grimm on the shoulder.  “Go!” he cried, and then he called telepathically to his familiar.  From out of his robes the little archon emerged.  See to Rusty’s safety as best you can, my friend, the sorcerer communicated to his companion, but see to your own safety as well.  Jules pulsed once in acknowledgement, and then vanished.  Grimm didn’t hesitate either.  He lifted into the air, willing himself to move as fast as he could, but with his great bulk, and heavy equipment, he knew it was going to be too slow.  He prayed that Rusty would be okay.
__________________________________________________________

Rusty had heard the giant leave the top of the platform, and since he hadn’t seen the monster appear below him, he knew it must be after Wathros.  The priest quickly scrambled back to the surface, being careful to avoid his own wall of slicing death.  Oddly enough, Wathros' wolf was standing on the opposite side of the barrier, staring forlornly over the side.  Rusty had not seen Wathros fall.  What could have happened?  At that moment, he heard a rush of wings, and looking up, he saw the giant coming in fast.  The dwarf immediately began casting, blasting the brute with another flame strike, but the giant didn’t even slow.  It soared over the top of the blade barrier, and chopped viciously at Rusty as it passed.  Rusty’s vision went momentarily dark.  So overpowering was the blow, that at first he didn’t even feel the pain, but when it came, it hit like a tidal wave.  Blood gushed from his belly, and he was sure he could see his own innards showing.  Staggering, he stepped underneath the platform once again, hoping to obtain some cover and concealment.  Korakkus wasn’t fooled.  As he banked and wheeled, he saw the little dwarf clinging to the underside of the ledge…easy pickings.  He swept in, and delivered a second, devastating strike as the pitiful creature threw up its hands in a futile effort to ward off its own death.  The dwarf went limp, but still hung upside down, obviously suspended by some sort of magic.  Korakkus reached out one massive hand, and plucked it from the ledge, then flew back topside and dropped the body near the door.  He would collect his trophies later.  First, he had to find the dwarf’s companions, but then his eye fell upon the wolf standing shivering on the other side of the barrier of blades, right on the edge of the platform.  The animal’s tail was tucked between its legs, and if Korakkus wasn’t mistaken, it had soiled itself.  Yes, he could smell the stink of fear on it.  This was going to be fun…
____________________________________________________

Back on the ground, Caine stared anxiously up at the receding form of Grimm.  Then he turned back to Wathros and Kiko.  “What about you two?” he snapped, an uncharacteristic sharpness in his tone.  Kiko lowered his eyes in chagrin.  He took a deep breath, focused his ki, and used his body’s own energy to mend some of his wounds.  Then he took to the sky once more.  As Caine next looked to Wathros, he caught a hint of movement out of the corner of his eye.  Something came plummeting out of the air off to his left, landing just inside the rim of the crater with a sickening, wet thud.  Fearing the worst, the apostle rushed to the crater’s edge.  Peering down, he could just make out the bloodied, pulpy remains of a body.  It was almost unrecognizable, but from the amount of fur on it, he knew it wasn’t Rusty.  It was Wathros’ wolf.  A deep growl came from beside him, and as he turned to look at the druid/blink dog, Wathros vanished in a flash of light.  Caine knew he couldn’t wait any longer.  Casting his fly spell upon himself, he followed his companions.  Apparently forgotten in the general confusion, Tilly stood at the edge of the crater, staring impotently up as his friends went off to battle.  He was all alone…
______________________________________________________

Wathros appeared on the platform in a second flash of light.  The giant seemed to be waiting for him.  It laughed uproariously.  “Come back to check on your friends?” it taunted.  “I sent one down to you.  The other is right behind me.  Care to join him?”  The behemoth then charged.  Instantly, Wathros’ body began blinking in and out of view.  As a blink dog, he was able to move transiently between the material world and the ethereal.  Fortunately, he blinked out just as the giant’s first blow fell.  Unfortunately, he blinked back in when the second blow came.  

Unnoticed in the melee, Jules appeared near the broken doors.  He saw Rusty’s broken body lying on the iron floor, and floated quickly down.  The archon could still sense the spark of life in the dwarf, and so he administered what aid he could.  He was relieved when the priest’s breathing became less labored, and he opened his eyes.  “Me thanks,” Rusty whispered.  He could hear the giant rampaging nearby, and didn’t want to attract its attention again.  “Get out of here, me little friend,” he said to Jules, and then sensing that Caine’s fly charm was still active, he flew quietly off the ledge, and far away…

Caine had managed to pass Grimm on the way up, and now the apostle had reached the underside of the platform.  He could hear the battle above him, and knew he had to time his own attack just right, or risk the same fate as Wathros’ animal companion.  Moving as cautiously and quietly as he could, he came over the edge of the ledge, right behind the half-dragon.  Extending one hand, he calmly touched the back of the giant’s leg.

Korakkus stiffened.  Whirling around, he prepared to crush the life out of the insect that had dared lay hands upon him, but as he stared down at the old human with the red, smoking eye, he found himself unable to deliver the killing blow.  In fact, he found that he could not perform any act of violence at all!  What sorcery was this?  He knew that he had been enspelled, and he knew that now his enemies would use his lack of aggression to destroy him.  He had to think!  Calling on his own innate abilities, a gift from his mother’s side, he wove a great cloud of fog about himself and the platform.  At least it would buy him a moment to regroup.

That moment turned out to be fleeting.  Grimm rocketed over the edge of the platform.  He had not seen Caine’s tactic, and did not know the giant was pacified.  All he saw was the fog cloud, and he knew his friends and his enemy were somewhere within.  Flying over the top, he listened intently, until finally he heard the telltale clank of plate armor.  Smiling in satisfaction, he dove into the cloud, whirling his chain like Rusty’s blade barrier.  His flail smashed into Korakkus, snapping him out of his inactivity.  The half-dragon erupted into motion.  This new attacker was one to be reckoned with.  He had to put some distance between them.  He dove off the side of the ledge, and then circled underneath, hoping the fog and the ledge itself would hide him long enough to catch his foe by surprise.

Caine sighed.  Must it always come to bloodshed?  At the very least, he had saved Wathros, and probably his own life as well.  He would do what he could for the others, while they dealt with the threat in the way they knew best.  It was at that moment, that Jules appeared next to him and reminded him of a very serious oversight.  Tilly.  The sorcerer realized his error, and chided himself for a fool.  He quickly cast a spell, and then touched Jules so that he might deliver it to the halfling.  In a flash, Jules was gone.  
Far below, Tilly was struggling with feelings of despair and anger at his situation.  Then Jules was there.  The rogue’s relief was so great he could have hugged the little archon, if the thing had a body to hug.  Jules touched him gently, and Tilly felt himself lighter than air.  He could fly!  

Rusty had taken his much-needed reprieve to fully heal his terrible wounds.  Heedless of the fact that next time he might not be so fortunate, he sped back towards the battle.  As he neared the platform, he could see the giant hiding beneath it.  Hiding!  Bah!  He would show the beast what it meant to challenge a servant of the Weave.  Chanting Mystra’s name, the priest unleashed a spray of glittering, diamond-like shards.  They sliced thru the giant’s scaly hide, and their dazzling light clouded his vision.

Korakkus swatted futilely at the projectiles, trying once more to clear his eyes.  The first thing he saw this time, was the old man.  The fool was hovering in mid-air, several yards below him.  Perhaps he still believed Korakkus to be cowed?  Well, the half-dragon fully intended to show him his error in judgment.  He dove, wings folded, straight at the apostle.  His mighty sword sliced deeply into Caine’s side, but as the giant passed, Caine reached out once more, slapping the beast casually on the flank.  Again, Korakkus felt his violent urges fade.

Once again, Grimm missed the interaction.  All he saw was the giant closing on Caine.  The half-ogre followed in a full dive, but just as he reached the monster, it banked, and Grimm’s flail passed just inches above its skull.  The mere threat was enough, however, to again break Caine’s enchantment.  Coiling into a barrel roll, Korakkus turned towards Grimm, and drove his sword into the champion’s thigh, before falling away to come around for his next attack.  Grimm was still trying to regain his balance, when the half-dragon struck again, this time right between his shoulder blades.  Howling in fury, Grimm slapped out with his flail at the giant’s retreating back as it passed.  

As the giant flew under his position, Rusty struck again.  A glowing, hammer-like wave of force smashed into Korakkus, causing him to momentarily falter in his flight.  He spread his wings fully to balance him, and then wheeled around for a final run.  He had apparently greatly wounded the half-ogre.  Its blood poured like a river.  Korakkus thought it another easy kill, although apparently his belief in his first kill had been premature, judging from the fact that the damnable dwarf still harried him.  As he moved in for the killing blow, the big warrior suddenly dropped beneath him, and then snapped his spiked chain quickly up.  The tip impaled Korakkus deeply in his midsection.  Simultaneously, a second hammer-blow caved in his skull.  Korakkus fell bonelessly to the ground far below.


----------



## Joachim

Well written there.  In my estimation that was the toughest fight in the module, and I think you captured it elegantly.  Truth be told, Grimm was not nearly as bad off at the end of the fight as you made it sound (66 out of 89 hps), but Rusty, Kiko, Caine, and Wathros all got HAMMERED by that Giant...in most cases by only one hit.

Now, this is what sucks.  Because of the way the writing 'turns' are positioned, I have to post now.  I only get a day or two after I am done with my post, and I have to go again.  Hopefully I will be able to get something before too long.  Next update:

THE DM MAKES IT A BODAK MOMENT 

(get it...instead of A Kodak Moment...aren't we witty with our titles)


----------



## Nightingale 7

Hmm,great updates,but this time around the group's strategy was a little lacking,eh?The monk going head-to-head versus a half-draconic giant,splitting the party in half,forgetting poor Tilly behind,Grimm breaking Caine's Pacifying touch,before anyone has a chance to regroup.You must have been lucky that the only cold body after the dust settled was Wathros's wolf(seriously,how many companions has he gotten through as of yet?Most hunters would struggle to get such a body count  )

On another note,when will we be able to see stat write-ups for the rest characters?Up till now Gfunk's and Joachim's characters are hogging all the glory.I wanna see Wathros,Tilly,Kiko and Rusty too.


----------



## LordVyreth

I don't know about you, but the part that made me wince the most was when the Destrachan broke all their stuff!  I hate when that happens as a player, and tend to limited stuff-breaking when DMing.


----------



## gfunk

Yeah, I was laughing my ass off when the Destrachan showed up. Caine could even keep rust monsters as pets! BTW, I have to disagree with Joachim. Though this may have been the toughest fight in the module on paper or CR wise, the next one nearly claimed half the party.


----------



## Mortepierre

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> but this time around the group's strategy was a little lacking,eh?The monk going head-to-head versus a half-draconic giant




I disagree. To me, that was good role-play. Kiko acted in character and, besides, he couldn't have known what fierce adversary was waiting for him.

Way to go Kiko!


----------



## JollyDoc

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> On another note,when will we be able to see stat write-ups for the rest characters?Up till now Gfunk's and Joachim's characters are hogging all the glory.I wanna see Wathros,Tilly,Kiko and Rusty too.





That's a good idea.  I'll mention it to the others tomorrow.  If they are unable to post stats themselves, I'll ask them to give G or Joachim their sheets to post.  However, one of the names you mentioned won't be posted...there wouldn't be any point...get my point?


----------



## JollyDoc

Joachim said:
			
		

> Now, this is what sucks.  Because of the way the writing 'turns' are positioned, I have to post now.  I only get a day or two after I am done with my post, and I have to go again.  Hopefully I will be able to get something before too long.  Next update:




Well, I offer you a brief reprieve.  I'd like to post a short epilogue post in the next day or two.  Sort of an introduction, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nightingale 7

So,JD, by your subtle tips(yeah right!subtle as an elephant on a pongo stick!) a member of the Bright Axes is about to permanently bite the dust?How (not) surprising.

Ok people,predictions time!Who's the next to bite it?
My vote goes to Tilly(how many more times?) or Kiko.Agile combatants don't seem to last in your campaigns JD.
I don't see Wathros permanently dying,unless avatars of Silvanus,Chauntea and Mielikki manifest and lay the smackdown on him for criminal treatment of animals.


----------



## gfunk

Similar to Wathros' death in the _Blade Barrier_ a few updates back, the deaths of our friends were both painful and extremely humiliating.  We had a total of three deaths and one drop to -9 hp before stabilization.

You could say that it was Rusty's fault . . . AGAIN.  

But I wouldn't . . .


----------



## Ika_Greybeard

[/QUOTE]On another note,when will we be able to see stat write-ups for the rest characters?Up till now Gfunk's and Joachim's characters are hogging all the glory.I wanna see Wathros,Tilly,Kiko and Rusty too.[/QUOTE]





I will try and post Kiko when he levels up will hopefully be after the next gaming session on Sunday.


----------



## Joachim

Nightingale 7 said:
			
		

> Hmm,great updates,but this time around the group's strategy was a little lacking,eh?




Not at all.  We had no idea what was up there.  Just goes to show you that in 3.0 or 3.5 the scout is just the first to get his butt whipped.  Once we realized what was there, we reacted well.  A half-draconic cloud giant is just a little bit nasty and is tough to handle without Hold Monster.


----------



## Nightingale 7

> I will try and post Kiko when he levels up will hopefully be after the next gaming session on Sunday.




AHA!So it was NOT Kiko who bought the farm in the Black Egg.Hmm,the plot unravels.I'll bet you it is Tilly that will no longer be with us.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Wow, so many casulties, sounds like fun

I was just looking back at Caine's stats: How exactly did he get the smoking eye template? I know he sacrificed himself to the plasma column, but was that actually a part of the test or was it something JD added in himself. Basically, is the first person who charges into the column all of a sudden turned into the ruler of the plane? Maybe his exalted status had something to do with his survival?

Just curious.


----------



## gfunk

PugioilAudacio, since you are obviously trolling for meta-game advice , here's the skinny.

The first person who willingly sacrifices themselves during the Test of Sacirifice will be given a reprieve by [insert good deity here]. Namely, they will be given the Smoking Eye template and be healed of any damage they took in the plasma stream. 

However, this is a one-shot deal. Anyone who jumps in willingly after the first one is killed. Nevertheless, other allies may still be sacrificed to gain the template.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Meta game info? Me? Nooooo.
Actually, I sort of got seperated from the party. My pixie with a fatal curiosity ran through the entire maze with the lantern after the bassalisk scared it. It ran a bit too far, and accidentally completed the test without the rest of the group. Teleported into a weird forest, with no way to get back. He headed for the skull (still with the lantern). He went into the tunnel, got charmed by the rakshasa (why did they change the being killed by a holy crossbow in 3.5) - and is being taken in to be sacrificed.


----------



## Joachim

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Meta game info? Me? Nooooo.
> Actually, I sort of got seperated from the party. My pixie with a fatal curiosity ran through the entire maze with the lantern after the bassalisk scared it. It ran a bit too far, and accidentally completed the test without the rest of the group. Teleported into a weird forest, with no way to get back. He headed for the skull (still with the lantern). He went into the tunnel, got charmed by the rakshasa (why did they change the being killed by a holy crossbow in 3.5) - and is being taken in to be sacrificed.




That shouldn't work, then.  You have to be an ally of the rakshasa for it to work, which you obviously aren't.  Unless the DM Rule Zero's it, which he always could.


----------



## Lela

Dang guys, he whooped up on you.  Glad everyone's okay though.  So _far_. . . 

I'm voting for Tilly too.  Something tells me he needs a break.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> Dang guys, he whooped up on you.  Glad everyone's okay though.  So _far_. . .
> 
> I'm voting for Tilly too.  Something tells me he needs a break.




Ah, poor maligned, misunderstood Tilly.  No one ever has faith in the little fella...


----------



## Lela

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Ah, poor maligned, misunderstood Tilly.  No one ever has faith in the little fella...



 That doesn't mean we don't love him.  Just that we understand how a player might want to try something different.  Or stuff.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Joachim said:
			
		

> That shouldn't work, then.  You have to be an ally of the rakshasa for it to work, which you obviously aren't.  Unless the DM Rule Zero's it, which he always could.



Well if the pixy is charmed, he would consider the rakshasa an ally and that would be enough for test. It all depends on the sacrifice's point of view.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> Ah, poor maligned, misunderstood Tilly.  No one ever has faith in the little fella...




I do! I don't think it's him. He's not gonna die. I think it could be Wathros or Grimm.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Well if the pixy is charmed, he would consider the rakshasa an ally and that would be enough for test. It all depends on the sacrifice's point of view.




Can one sacrifice themselves?

_The pixie looks around. "Hmm," he thinks "the big mummy guy said I need to sacrifice somebody - and the person doing the sacrificing will probably get to rule the plane. So what if I sacrifice myself? It's brilliant! I'll charge in there and, since I just sacrificed someone, I'll get to rule the plane. That should stop me from dieing! I wonder if it would work?" So the pixie with the fatal curiosity boldly charges into the column of plasma. POOF!!!_


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Can one sacrifice themselves?
> 
> _The pixie looks around. "Hmm," he thinks "the big mummy guy said I need to sacrifice somebody - and the person doing the sacrificing will probably get to rule the plane. So what if I sacrifice myself? It's brilliant! I'll charge in there and, since I just sacrificed someone, I'll get to rule the plane. That should stop me from dieing! I wonder if it would work?" So the pixie with the fatal curiosity boldly charges into the column of plasma. POOF!!!_



 That's basically up to you - it might not be totally out of character for your pixie to do that. The thing is, now that you know that the module suggests to the DM that the first person to sacrifice himself does not die, but is healed AND get's the template, will you still go through with it? 

If I was your DM and found out you were reading this story hour, I'd let your character be consumed by the plasma and hand you 4d6...  But that's just me.


----------



## Piratecat

Time to knock a couple of hundred posts out of this thread! Jollydoc, say the word, and I'll give you moderator rights to delete posts in your thread. I have to do the same thing in mine; we need to keep things under 1000 posts.

Thanks!


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> That's basically up to you - it might not be totally out of character for your pixie to do that. The thing is, now that you know that the module suggests to the DM that the first person to sacrifice himself does not die, but is healed AND get's the template, will you still go through with it?
> 
> If I was your DM and found out you were reading this story hour, I'd let your character be consumed by the plasma and hand you 4d6...  But that's just me.





Huh? No, I'm not going to sacrifice myself. You're right, that would be totally "cheating" and not with the spirit of the game. I read this story hour for enjoyment, to see how it can be played with good role-players, and to try to keep my DM from mutilating the game too much. (Our tank just tried to spill holy water on the half-fiend - he got a 30 on a suprise "attack" - the DM said that the water mysteriously missed him - he keeps on making the guy invulnurable, and not evil. If he's not thinking evil thoughts at the time we try to detect, then he doesn't come up as evil.)


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Time to knock a couple of hundred posts out of this thread! Jollydoc, say the word, and I'll give you moderator rights to delete posts in your thread. I have to do the same thing in mine; we need to keep things under 1000 posts.
> 
> Thanks!




Heh heh, looking back, most of my posts are superfluous to the thread. Ah well, BURN THEM ALL


----------



## LordVyreth

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Time to knock a couple of hundred posts out of this thread! Jollydoc, say the word, and I'll give you moderator rights to delete posts in your thread. I have to do the same thing in mine; we need to keep things under 1000 posts.
> 
> Thanks!




I'm still new on these forums.  Why is that, exactly?


----------



## Lela

We should probably start a new thread too.  That way we don't have to kill so many posts.  (And burn this post at your discretion).


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Huh? No, I'm not going to sacrifice myself. You're right, that would be totally "cheating" and not with the spirit of the game. I read this story hour for enjoyment, to see how it can be played with good role-players, and to try to keep my DM from mutilating the game too much. (Our tank just tried to spill holy water on the half-fiend - he got a 30 on a suprise "attack" - the DM said that the water mysteriously missed him - he keeps on making the guy invulnurable, and not evil. If he's not thinking evil thoughts at the time we try to detect, then he doesn't come up as evil.)



That's alright, then. I would think that it wouldn't be fun anyway. Also, I think your DM should give you more options - the module is prepared for the party killing/driving off the half-fiend earlier in the adventure.




			
				LordVyreth said:
			
		

> I'm still new on these forums.  Why is that, exactly?



Because superfluous posts like ours inflate the database. The bigger it is, the more work for the server and the longer it will eventually take for us to load. This is a reasonable measure for communities like enworld.


----------



## Lela

Or, since NWK likes his big words (trying to impress our new doctor NWK?): too much stuff on server; need less stuff on server; easy to delete posts that don't have any use (such as BUMPs).

If we don't server slows down, it give pages slow, server get mAD, SERVER SMASH!!!!!!


----------



## Joachim

Lela said:
			
		

> Or, since NWK likes his big words (trying to impress our new doctor NWK?): too much stuff on server; need less stuff on server; easy to delete posts that don't have any use (such as BUMPs).
> 
> If we don't server slows down, it give pages slow, server get mAD, SERVER SMASH!!!!!!




I think JD could go back to, I don't know, the first 20 pages or so of this thread and just delete all of the non-Story posts.


----------



## Joachim

We had our last session last night.  The Highlights:

1)   Joe got back on track again.  2 more deaths (not as bad as it sounds for the PC's).

2)   Shortly put, Cauldron is going to Hell-in-a-handbasket.

3)   An assassination attempt is made on the Bright Axes one night at dinner.  The assailants come in with about 50 spells cast on each of them.  The fighting is very bloody, and only last about 5 rounds.


----------



## Lela

I am wondering, how are these modules tied together?  I only ask because it seems like an Adventure Path should relate to each other.  Mostly I'm curious about how the Test of the Eversmoking Eye solved the Red Gorge war.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Lela, I doubt that a few words are enough to impress Dr. G...  To do that, you will probably have to survive one of JD's sessions, which I don't think I could.  

The conflict with Red Gorge ended with the death of the paladin. He had issued a challenge to the captain of the guard which became void after his death.


----------



## gfunk

Caine's response to seeing the three would-be humanoid assassins:
"Stand back, let me handle this.  They are merely . . . human."

Reason: Vow of Nonviolence gives +4 bonus on DCs vs. humanoids and monstrous humanoids

Lela, I'm as much in the dark as you.  Presumably there is some rhyme or reason but I've yet to determine it.  In that vein, Joachim cast _detect plot_ last night but he was stunned because it was too damn complicated.


----------



## Lela

Yes, but somehow Cauldron knew about the death of the Paladin even before any of party mentioned it.  The whole place was back to normal while something about an Eversmoking Eye came up.  Sure, it was cool, and the group pulled it off well but there just seems to be a link missing in between those two.  It's not the group, it's the modules.


----------



## JollyDoc

Lela said:
			
		

> I am wondering, how are these modules tied together?  I only ask because it seems like an Adventure Path should relate to each other.  Mostly I'm curious about how the Test of the Eversmoking Eye solved the Red Gorge war.





All of the modules are, in fact linked quite well.  However, I am temporarily as in the dark as you are regarding the role Occipitus will ultimately play.  That has yet to be revealed, but plot elements introduced early on keep coming back up again.  Many will be tied together in Soul Pillars, which is what we have just begun.


----------



## JollyDoc

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Time to knock a couple of hundred posts out of this thread! Jollydoc, say the word, and I'll give you moderator rights to delete posts in your thread. I have to do the same thing in mine; we need to keep things under 1000 posts.
> 
> Thanks!





I'll go you one better PC.  As of now, I am starting a new thread.  All loyal readers and fans, please direct all comments from this point forward to JollyDoc's Shackled City:  The Legend Continues.  See you there.  Last one into the pool is a rotten egg!


----------



## Lela

C'mon JollyDoc.  Link, man, link! 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85618


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Cool,  I started out reading a JollyDoc story hour and ended up reading  multiple inputs to this one.  Thanks for the entertaining look at some power gaming.

On to the next Thread.

GW


----------

